#ubuntu-desktop 2009-05-25
<andreasn> mpt, does your @myrealbox address still work?
<andreasn> my last e-mail (about some silly thing) seems to have bounced
<mpt> andreasn, afaict it's intermittent
<mpt> I'll be getting a new one when I get back from UDS
<mpt> sorry for the inconvenience
<andreasn> I like how you always use advanced English
<andreasn> I always have to look up the words on google :)
<andreasn> anyway, you probably didn't get this one in that case: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=583352
<ubottu> Gnome bug 583352 in general "set buttons_have_icons=false by default" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ubuntunewkid> hello!
<crevette> hello
<PerryArmstrong> hey can anyone help me fix my screen resolution... I am not able to get the right screen resolution for my monitor...
<seb128> PerryArmstrong: hi, try #ubuntu
<pochu> do we have a gobby document for the s-t-b session?
<seb128> pochu: we can't connect to gobby.ubuntu.com there
<seb128> so "not yet"
<pochu> seb128: I can't either...
<adv> hello?
<adv> someone here?
<Ampelbein> adv: hi, how can we help you?
<Ampelbein> !support | adv
<ubottu> adv: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-05-26
<mahfouz1> if I go to "Software Sources", and import a key, it always takes me to the root folders because I'm root when i open it
<mahfouz1> but I think that's not righ
<mahfouz1> right
<mahfouz1> should take me to my home folder
<adv> someone here?
<seb128> depends
<seb128> if you have a question better to ask, there is quite some people on the channel but they can be busy
<seb128> you will probably get a better change to get a reply if you ask your question
<mpt> dobey, around? Mozilla needs some help with Gnome icons <http://blog.mozilla.com/faaborg/2009/05/25/visual-polish-in-the-firefox-35-themes/>
<andreasn> mpt, do you recall any discussion about why that human close icon ended up only 8x8 in size?
<andreasn> I kind of recall some discussion related to libnotify
<mpt> andreasn, that's the first I've heard of it
<artir> just for fun, check the stuff here-> lp:pyclutter-experiments
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-05-27
<akgraner> what channel is the uds-desktop discussion on parental control using
<akgraner> I am listening to it right now
<towolf> how do i get gdm on vt1? i set FirstVT=1 in gdm.conf-custom, but now it comes up in vt8 for some reason.
<chrisccoulson> towolf - you want #ubuntu for support
<towolf> chrisccoulson: ok, i’ll give it a shot.
<maxb> Can anyone point me to where the "Start metacity when compiz crashes" logic lives?
<salty-horse> what causes an app to choose the image in /usr/share/icons/hicolor/22x22/ over the one in /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/ as its icon?
<dobey> salty-horse: icon for what?
<salty-horse> some non-ubuntu package. (dropbox)
<salty-horse> I'm asking a general gnome question, I guess
<dobey> apps just request a name and size, so it's probably requesting an icon of that size
<dobey> not that the dropbox icon is used anywhere that 48px would make sense in most of the ui
<dobey> maybe in its about box if it has one
<salty-horse> I'm talking about the icon that appears in the alt+tab switcher
<salty-horse> it shows a highly-pixelated image
<dobey> that's the window manager's fault then, or maybe dropbox as well.
<salty-horse> or it's probably defined in the application itself
<salty-horse> thanks
<salty-horse> I think I found it in the source code
<dobey> if dropbox isn't setting the window icon properly
<chrisccoulson> salty-horse - i think the application should call gtk_window_set_icon to define the icon shown by the WM
<salty-horse> chrisccoulson, yup, I found the place where the app does that. it has the low-res icon encoded in its bowels
<salty-horse> thanks!
<chrisccoulson> yw
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-05-28
<hermdog> join #ubuntu
<repete> seb128: Is there a uds-desktop channel?  Just listening to the session on gnome 3.
<andreasn> repete, where can you do that?
<repete> andreasn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDSKarmic/RemoteParticipation
<repete> andreasn: though I couldn't get the stream working as specified
<repete> andreasn: I used `mplayer -playlist http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/room1.ogg.m3u -ao pulse -vo x11`
<andreasn> repete, did you try to click the link on icecast.ubuntu.com and run it in totem?
<repete> andreasn: I did click the link, but it ran in-line in FF
<repete> andreasn: that didn't work, but I'll try totem for the next stream
<lool> didrocks: w00t
<lool> didrocks: Any reason to name the template Glade files *.ui instead of *.glade?
<lool> I guess that's the expected name for GtkBuilder?
 * lool wonders why Glade still defaults to .glade when you select the GtkBuilder format
<lool> dobey: Hey any plans to scan *.ui in intltool?
<seb128> lool: .ui is for gtkbuilder .glade is for libglade
<seb128> lool: "glade" the application can write both formats now
<lool> seb128: Yeah but when you save, you can select the format but the file is always named .glade
<seb128> that would be a bug I would say ;-)
<lool> Eh
<didrocks> lool: exactly, and that's a bug :)
<lool> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=584131
<ubottu> Gnome bug 584131 in general "Please default to .ui for GtkBuilder projects" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<lool> Hmm I really should not attempt to fix intltool
<didrocks> lool: I'm struggling in launchpadlib too :)
<didrocks> when you import launchpadlib, it's calling new.py of your pwd…
 * lool fixed gtkbuilder support in intltool
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-05-29
<dobey> lool: ui files should already work in intltool. i think there's a bug about context support though, but danilo would be better suited to discuss that
<lool> dobey: I filed LP #381347 to cover them better; care for merging the changes?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 381347 in intltool "Please scan .ui files as well as .glade files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/381347
<dobey> lool: i'll check it, thanks
<seb128> cassidy: hey, there
<seb128> cassidy: do you know if empathy has or will get otr?
<cassidy> probably not because we thing that OTR is bong
<seb128> how so?
<seb128> cassidy: discussing pidgin vs empathy for karmic
<cassidy> we think that OTR is not right way to implement security and encryption
<seb128> anything equivalent on the schedule?
<cassidy> we have some plan to implement p2p encryption in Gabble
<cassidy> but tbh I doubt that will be ready for karmic
<seb128> ok
<seb128> and is video chat working or will working soon in 2.27?
<cassidy> video chat is working with XMPP with 2.26
<cassidy> bigger current issue is the sound because of PA
<cassidy> we have someone implementing it in MSN
<seb128> likely to be fixed for 2.28?
<cassidy> audio sound is really a pulseaudio and/or gst issue
<cassidy> not an Empathy one
<seb128> ok
<cassidy> I should test latest gst-plugins-good to see it that helps
<cassidy> they rewrote the pa audio src
<seb128> ok, sold
<cassidy> heu sink
<seb128> we got empathy by default soon and test it
<cassidy> woot :)
<seb128> got -> get
<Zdra> !!
<seb128> if it works great we keep it, if it doesn't we can roll back to pidgin later in the cycle
<seb128> ready to get lot of extra feedback from users? ;-)
<cassidy> seb128: tbh, I still expect regressions from Pidgin atm but having it by default would helps us to catch the bigger ones
<seb128> right, we want to try to get it ready for next lts
<seb128> ie 9 months from now
<cassidy> cool :)
<seb128> cassidy Zdra: do you know about sip support?
<seb128> it seems to be listed in the accounts list
<Zdra> seb128: cassidy: It depends on the kind of regression. I think audio/video is a great improvement that justify a million of "regression" because users at used to totally useless plugins
<Zdra> seb128: yes, we support SIP audio/video
<seb128> we don't care about extra things users can install
<seb128> they can still install pidgin if they do that
<Zdra> seb128: the problem with SIP is we don't have locally stored addressbook
<Zdra> seb128: and we don't support SIMPLE to get contact list from server for SIP
<Zdra> seb128: so the user has to retype the phone number or the sip ID each time he wants to call someone...
<seb128> ok
<Zdra> seb128: with an arguably ugly and broken UI
<seb128> and do you use libopal for codecs or that kind of thing?
<Zdra> seb128: no, codecs are all provided by gst
<Zdra> with farsight, etc
<Zdra> it works the same way as xmpp voip
<seb128> ok thanks
<Zdra> seb128: in practice, for video encoding you often need h263 which is not in ubuntu by default because of patent
<Zdra> seb128: but for empathy<>empathy calls, we support theora
<seb128> good
<seb128> zeroconf seems to be not working great
<seb128> some people are not listed
<Zdra> :(
<seb128> anyway those are bugs
<Zdra> seb128: zeroconf is tested once per year on the crappy guadec network :p
<cassidy> seb128: tp-salut is actively maintained so we are interested in bugs :)
<seb128> good!
<cassidy> btw, we already receive lot of Empathy bug reports so help from the Ubuntu community to triage LP bugs and report them upstream when needed would be needed
<seb128> right
<seb128> cassidy: is IRC working in empathy?
<cassidy> it's "working" but user experience could really be improved
<cassidy> for example, I'm still using xchat-gnome
<cassidy> but hope to switch to Empathy at some point
<seb128> ok good
<Zdra> cassidy: on the other hand, I can't use pidgin for IRC neither...
<Zdra> some people like that kind of UI, and empathy is not that different
<Zdra> but for me xchat-like UI is much much better
<seb128> right
<cassidy> seb128: does that mean Empathy and tp-package will move to main ?
<seb128> we have people using pidgin for IRC though
<seb128> yes
<seb128> but archive reorganization is coming soon
<cassidy> will bigon be still allowed to upload them? He's doing a really good job at getting packages up to date and sync with Debian
<seb128> ie no main and universe but team for packages basically
<lool> didrocks: Pushed gettext support
<seb128> cassidy: not until archive reorg no
<cassidy> :(
<lool> didrocks: I wish we'd pick some python packaging tool; autotools, distutils, whatever
<bigon> he
<Zdra> seb128: you may consider libchamplain and geoclue too. They are going to be used in next empathy release (optional dep) to show location of your contacts on a world map
<Zdra> seb128: that's a really cool feature
<Zdra> seb128: no other open source IM program has that afaik
<pochu> cassidy: unless he applies to be a core-dev :)
<pochu> bigon: ^ that's you ;)
 * bigon would be glad if empathy supports vcard :o
<jcastro> seb128: no one from the desktop team is at this dual wallpaper session
<jcastro> seb128: is there a scheduling error or something?
<bigon> pochu: mmm
<pochu> bigon: re: empathy et al being moved to main
<bigon> yeah I guess that ;) going through sponsorship will be a lot of pain and delay
<bigon> :/
<hyperair> so i hear empathy's replacing pidgin?
<hyperair> if it is, i'd actually love to see empathy being able to group contacts
<istaz_> bigon: it can't be longer that your debian application anyway
<pochu> hyperair: it is, yes
<hyperair> pochu: but empathy can't group contacts! am i the only one who uses that feature and will miss it?
<Zdra> hyperair: you mean metacontacts?
<bigon> istaz_: :p
<hyperair> er yeah
<hyperair> wait, does empathy have something of that sort?
<hyperair> i couldn't find it
<bigon> I was talking about maintaining pkg through sponsorship
<Zdra> no
<pochu> I use groups
<Zdra> hyperair: we have plans for that, but unfortunately nobody is working to make it happen
<hyperair> =(
<bigon> so what will be migrated to main? empathy libtp-glib? CM? (tp-gabble, tp-salut)
<bigon> what else?
<cassidy> tp-fs and friends
<bigon> right
<bigon> and the geloc stuff?
<cassidy> bigon: geoloc uses libchamplain and geoclue
<bigon> and the migration to main will be made during this release cycle?
<pochu> bigon: yes
<pochu> bigon: they are switching from pidgin to empathy for the default install
<Brucevdk> Hi I couldn't find a bug but does anybody know why Firefox doesn't ship with the SVG? At least not in Intrepid.
<andreasn> Brucevdk, the svg of what?
<Brucevdk> Firefox, application logo
<andreasn> I don't think it ever did that
<andreasn> what's the issue? Bad scaling?
<Brucevdk> No, there is no SVG included at all
<Tm_T> never been IIRC
<Brucevdk> no, well, why not?
<Tm_T> ask Mozilla foundation? IIRC they provide "closed source" png only or something along those lines
<andreasn> there is a bug open regarding that it should ship more sizes on linux, but I don't think the svg is needed
<andreasn> as long as we make sure we have a 256x256 icon at least
<andreasn> that would allow it to look sane in gnome-do
<Brucevdk> sure, that would probably do for most cases
<Brucevdk> still
<Brucevdk> not for edge cases
<Brucevdk> well actually
<Brucevdk> downscaling probably would be relatively ok
<Brucevdk> andreasn: still, would complicate the logic for doing things like proper scaling in the panel methinks
<Tm_T> still, there's nothing we can do except ask the Firefox icon to be changed or relicensed?
<andreasn> the bitmap library is pretty good at scaling stuff between the key sizes
<andreasn> while I'm not sure librsvg would actually be capable of displaying a svg version of the firefox logo correctly
<Brucevdk> hmm alright, I'm satisfied for now, for myself I've got the SVG setup anyways
<Brucevdk> thanks
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-05-30
<spc> anyone has those problems?
<spc> http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1137700&page=3
<spc> im stuck i cant work with my mouse.
<spc> any info?
<rickspencer3> didrocks: hey
<didrocks> rickspencer3: hi ;)
<rickspencer3> didrocks: I'm at the airport in Atlanta, working on quickly spec
<rickspencer3> i'm wondering if it makes more sense to make the templates easier
<rickspencer3> so you would go:
<rickspencer3> $quickly new-ubuntu-project coolio
<rickspencer3> and then you could go quickly new-window stuff
<rickspencer3> thoughts?
<didrocks> hum, that make sense. So, all templates will work like this? (ubuntu-project -> "quickly new-ubuntu-project name" to create it, foo-project -> "quickly new-project name")
<rickspencer3> right
<rickspencer3> so to make a new command, create a folder with the command you want, and then put a script in there called run.py, or something
<didrocks> I'm just wondering how the user can understand that if he wants to take another command from another project, he can do quickly -t ubuntu-project command-name
<rickspencer3> well, if we do what I suggest, then any command could work in any project
<rickspencer3> so I would rename "new.py" in the ubuntu-project template to "run.py"
<rickspencer3> and quickly.py would always look for "run.py"
<rickspencer3> (not sure I'm making sense, maybe I should just change the code)
<didrocks> rickspencer3: I don't really get it actually :)
<rickspencer3> (sorry, I'm tired)
<didrocks> no problem, I understand ^^
<didrocks> I was just thinking about implementing a bash completion process
<rickspencer3> so to make a new command called foo ...
<didrocks> this one can do some introspection stuff to look at available commands
<rickspencer3> create a directory called foo
<rickspencer3> then inside that directory, create a file called run.py
<didrocks> ok, and so, you remove the template idea
<rickspencer3> so then $quckly foo
<rickspencer3> that would run run.py in the foo directory
<rickspencer3> sort of remove the template idea, more like remove the distinction between commands and templates
<didrocks> (let me a second, I'm thinking abouy it)
<rickspencer3> so like: $quickly ppa could easily be made that way, and new commands for existing templates would be easy to create
<didrocks> about*
<didrocks> commands will be longer…  Imagine someone wants to add some features to the "quickly release" command: this can't be do in this way… or creating a new folder + command with another name
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<didrocks> The template made some kind of "getting things that works well together"
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<didrocks> not displaying 30 commands, some incompatibles with a project created for another template
<rickspencer3> so for quickly release, that runs a script, how would you add that?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: there is already one kind of release command in the bzr branch
<rickspencer3> (your point about project incompatibilities is well taken)
<didrocks> (not complete at all)
<rickspencer3> oh?
<didrocks> yes, it's just setupping lp crendential and bzr-launchpad binding :)
<rickspencer3> so that would be
<rickspencer3> $quickly release ubuntu-project?
<didrocks> no no
<didrocks> you just cd the project path
<didrocks> and then "quickly release"
<rickspencer3> the release script gets added to the project?
<didrocks> the call by default is done with the template it was created with
<rickspencer3> copied over from the template?
<didrocks> no, I just copy the template name in a .quickly file
<didrocks> (in the project directoryà
<didrocks> so, I can retrieve it afterwards
<didrocks> retreive*
<didrocks> if then, someone wants to call the "ubuntu-my-awesome-template" release command, even if this project has been created with quickly new ubuntu-project foo, it can be done by calling:
<didrocks> quickly -t ubuntu-my-awesome-template release
<rickspencer3> so the .quickly file keeps a reference to the project template used, right?
<didrocks> and so, it will call release.py in template/ubuntu-my-awesome-template/
<didrocks> exactly
<rickspencer3> hmm
<didrocks> but we can still call some commands from another templates with the example above
<rickspencer3> the bzr integration is sweet, btw
<didrocks> I think that's what we have to do, at least with the ubuntu-project template
<didrocks> bzr + lp
<rickspencer3> right
<didrocks> I have to write some errors check, so. Don't play too much with it, atm :)
<rickspencer3> ok, this was awesome
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> well ... let me check it out
<rickspencer3> I want to work on the spec for both using it, and adding a template
<rickspencer3> it looks like lool got it all set up for debian packaging too!
<rickspencer3> it changed a lot over the week :)
<didrocks> yes, awesome, even if I was planning to do it myself :)
<didrocks> so, also, to reminds you of the current implementation:
<rickspencer3> beuno wants to pimp out the app that is created
<didrocks> great ;)
<didrocks> - appart from the new command, the command you call is search first in the template you defined (with -t option)
<rickspencer3>  I suppose the .quickly file can be used to both scope project related commands, as well as be checked by other commands if they want to change behavior by project template
<didrocks> - if not, we look at the .quickly file and use the template defined there
<didrocks> - if the command is not in the template, we try to call a default command in your own bindings/main.py file
<didrocks> - it also look for hooks, like pre_foo, post_foo
<didrocks> so, calling "quickly foo" will do:
<didrocks> pre_foo if present
<didrocks> foo, found with the previous rules discussed
<didrocks> and then post_foo, if present
<didrocks> rickspencer3: and yes, I'm planning adding more stuff to the .quickly file (I already have a list)
<rickspencer3> the pre, post idea is good
<rickspencer3> I will try to get this documented in the next few days
<rickspencer3> so that it is easy to create new templates
<rickspencer3> in fact, I want to create:
<rickspencer3> $quickly quickly foo
<rickspencer3> so you can use quickly to create a quickly template
<rickspencer3> :)
<didrocks> you really want to add entropy to the world ? :)
<rickspencer3> heh
<rickspencer3> I guess it might be:
<didrocks> more seriously, that's a great idea, and it can be achieved easily
<didrocks> (and so, quickly ;))
<rickspencer3> quickly quickly-template, or quickly-command
<rickspencer3> I'll dink with it and see
<rickspencer3> thanks didrocks!
<didrocks> you're really welcome :)
<rickspencer3> this could be really fun! :)
<didrocks> I'm sure it will be!
<didrocks> think to "bzr pull" the trunk regularly!
<didrocks> it will be difficult for me this week as I will be away from the Internet during the day and james_w is planning to come at home for 3 days, but after that, not problem to push some hard work on it
<didrocks> rickspencer3: have a good flight and a good rest then ;)
<rickspencer3> didrocks: thanks, and I will pull daily :)
<rickspencer3> have a good week
<didrocks> rickspencer3: thanks, you too :)
<didrocks> rickspencer3: oh, btw, you need ubuntu-dev-tools and bzr to run the release command
<rickspencer3> didrocks: thanks for the heads up
<calc>  i am so bored
<calc> i am stuck in layover for 5hr :(
<calc> 3 down and 2 to go
<calc> rickspencer3: looks like you have a nice layover as well, heh
<rickspencer3> calc: yea
 * calc needs to remember to book his flights really early so he can get better booking next time
<rickspencer3> still have an hour before my plane boards :(
<calc> i don't even know when mine boards delta seems to think it should be a secret
<calc> i'm guessing ~ 30-40m before takeoff time
<rickspencer3> calc: it's normally 30 mins. before for a domestic flight
<calc> ok
 * calc gets ready to leave, bbl
<didrocks> calc: have a nice trip :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-05-31
<ruben23> hi guys i have 50 PC unit want to used UNE to install, how to install them on a fastest way and all pc dont have disc drive..any suggestion...?
<ruben23> hi guys any idea..?
<RAOF> ruben23: Not really a #ubuntu-desktop question, but I think you could probably netboot/netinst those - I'm fairly sure that you can script entirely if you can get the netbooks booting over PXE.  Failing that, UNE is distributed as a USB stick image.
<ruben23> RAOF:is download and can be installed by default as USB..?
<RAOF> ruben23: You can use “Startup Disk Creator” to create a bootable USB stick from an Ubuntu iso, such as the netbook iso.  Further questions should probably be in a support channel, like #ubuntu
<hallyn> ccheney: so the amd64 image i got from clicking 'start download' on http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download never worked for me, but the torrent from alternate downloads on the same page did.  now i'm in business.
<pitti> Good morning
<robert_ancell> pitti, I'm not sure how reliably you can split the dconf binaries from the libraries.  /usr/bin/dconf is the equivalent of gconftool.  The other binaries form the daemon part of libdconf - I would expect there to require to be in sync
<pitti> robert_ancell: then libdconf0 has to depend on it
<pitti> but we still need to be able to install libdconf{0,1} in parallel
<pitti> if the dbus backend is supposed to be soname specific as well, it needs to get a soname specific name
<robert_ancell> pitti, since libexec directories aren't versioned this isn't possible is it?
<pitti> like /usr/bin/dconf0 and /usr/share/dbus-1/services/dconf0.service
<pitti> but I'd rather split it into a separate package, FWIW
<robert_ancell> I don't think we'd achieve anything by splitting it
<pitti> well, it's splitting or making file paths soname specific, as you prefer
<robert_ancell> desrt, ^^
<pitti> but the latter looks both ugly and also is against the spirit of library packages
<pitti> and the dbus API and library ABI can change independently, too
<robert_ancell> I can see the value of splitting the tool out /usr/bin/dconf but the daemon and d-conf service are going to have to be versioned
<pitti> that should be discussed with desrt then, before we change file paths on our own
<robert_ancell> or do we assume the service is always backwards compatible?
<pitti> once the dbus API changes, it won't; but that could be expressed with normal versioned package dependencies, too
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, how was the weekend?
<pitti> mvo: guten Morgen!
<pitti> mvo: would you mind updating the software-center app database list for maverick? (or did you already?)
<mvo> hey pitti
<didrocks> hey pitti, It was good but tiring (Ubuntu Party in Paris all over the week-end!), and you, did you enjoy your long week-end in Munich?
<mvo> pitti: I trigger this now
<didrocks> good morning mvo
<mvo> hey didrocks
<pitti> didrocks: yes, I did (I'm still in Munich)
<pitti> mvo: danke!
<didrocks> asac: same than the desktop one /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename
<mvo> pitti: is there a problem with the update-manager upload I did some days ago to lucid-proposed? or was there just no time to review it yet?
<pitti> mvo: I guess the latter
<pitti> SRU processing is a bit slow ATM, with Steve and me being in other teams now
<mvo> ok, thanks
<seb128> hello there
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> pitti, hey, good afternoon to you
<seb128> it must be afternoon for you since you have been reviewed binary new 3 hours ago from now ;-)
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<pitti> seb128: afternoon?
<pitti> heh, got up at 6 :)
<seb128> see, 4 work hours = half a day
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> hehe
<seb128> I'm back in winter sleep mode with this weather
<seb128> it's windy and rainy and cold
<pitti> here, too
<pitti> over the weekend it was quite nice, though
<didrocks> some sun here :-)
<didrocks> (a shy one)
<slomo> seb128: hi :) did you already work on a gtk3 package? ;)
<seb128> hey slomo
<seb128> slomo, no, and I've no inted to do that before some weeks, lot to do...
<seb128> slomo, do you plan to work on those?
<slomo> seb128: not sure, i don't know what to do with all the gtk module, icons, etc debhelper stuff :) in general the update is easy though
<seb128> "easy"
<seb128> I'm not sure how transitions will be handle
<seb128> we will need gtk2 and gtk3 builds for lot of libraries
<seb128> slomo, well doing the packaging of gtk itself would be a first step
<seb128> would allow people to try it
<seb128> we can deal with themes, build magic, etc later
<slomo> seb128: well, the gtk package is easy :) dependencies are not, especially because you can't have both gtks in the same process because gtk upstream doesn't like symbol versioning...
<robert_ancell> seb128, doing the brasero debian merge, the plugins have moved from brasero to libbrasero-media0, do I just need to make libbrasero-media0 replace brasero?  Do I need to version the replaces
<seb128> robert_ancell, usually << version_with_change
<seb128> robert_ancell, have you seen that pitti refused the d-conf binaries?
<robert_ancell> seb128, does it require the version?
<pitti> we discussed it
<robert_ancell> yup, need to discuss with desrt what his plans are regarding versioning
<seb128> slomo, btw we will get d-conf uploaded to Debian so no need to duplicate the work
<seb128> robert_ancell, you want to version the binaries?
<robert_ancell> no, I don't want to
<seb128> robert_ancell, usually we use versionned replaces because otherwise you will keep replacing files you might now want next time you do a such error
<pitti>   telepathy-mission-control-5: Depends: libmission-control-plugins0 (= 5.5.0-1) but it is not installable
<pitti> E: Broken packages
<pitti> hmm
<robert_ancell> seb128, ah ok
<slomo> seb128: i know :) thanks for packaging it
<seb128> slomo, np
<seb128> robert_ancell, pitti: ok, I'm not sure why we just don't get a -bin
<robert_ancell> I'm not sure if it makes sense to split the binaries and library - I think they are effectively the same thing
<seb128> you could say the same for gconf
<robert_ancell> I need to ask desrt if it will be possible to run two versions in the future
<seb128> it's fine to have a -bin
<pitti> as I said, the d-bus API and library ABI (SONAME) could change independently
<seb128> you just need to make the depends strict
<pitti> so a libdconf-bin seems fine
<robert_ancell> I don't get it
<robert_ancell> ok, I'm starting to get it
<pitti> we need to allow installing libdconf{0,1} in parallel
<seb128> not putting the binaries in the library avoid binary conflicts on rename
<seb128> so you don't have to uninstall everything which depends on the old soname when installing one rebuild for the transition
<robert_ancell> and this requires that the binaries will support older versions of the libraries
<seb128> it allows nice transitions
<seb128> otherwise everything need to be rebuilt together
<seb128> no it doesn't
<seb128> well it sort of does, but even if that's buggy you don't land in a situations were you need to rebuild everything in one upload run
<robert_ancell> but you can never have two binary packages installed at the same time
<seb128> well you assume that a soname change will break communication between deamon and server
<seb128> it could just be changing parameters in a api of the library
<seb128> if it does break the protocole it makes no difference
<seb128> you have this installability period issue
<seb128> but if you doesn't you avoid having to rebuild GNOME in one hour
<seb128> since you can rebuild things over time without having to install everything not rebuilt
<seb128> so having a -bin might be of no use but is often a win
<pitti> ah, mission-control was a main/universe problem, promoted
<seb128> pitti, danke
<robert_ancell> are you talking about upgrading the lib package and the binary package at different times?
<seb128> not
<seb128> I'm speaking about having 60 GNOME binaries depending on libdconf-1
<seb128> then having libdconf-2 coming because desrt changed abi
<seb128> in one case both libraries can't be installed together
<seb128> since they have same binaries
<seb128> so when you get 1 binary rebuild the 59 others will be to uninstall
<seb128> or you need to wait for the 60 to be rebuilt to upgrade
 * robert_ancell draws this out
<seb128> if both libraries can be installed together you don't have that issue
<seb128> you can rebuild over time
<seb128> since libdconf-1 is still there nothing need to be uninstalled
<seb128> well takes
<seb128> source1 Depends libdconf-1
<seb128> source2 Depends libdconf-1
<seb128> source3 Depends libdconf-1
<seb128> you rebuild source1 so it depends on -2
<seb128> if -2 conflicts with -1
<seb128> (which it has to do if they have the same binaries)
<robert_ancell> ok, but this sounds like desirable behaviour to me (rebuilding them all) *if* dconf does not support both libraries at once
<seb128> right
<seb128> as said you win nothing if it doesn't
<seb128> but if it does you win
<robert_ancell> which is why I want to as desrt before making this change
<seb128> it might just be that the customer api change
<seb128> but the d-conf protocol doesn't
<seb128> ok
<robert_ancell> because if he doesn't provide multi-versions support you could have 1 package installed using dconf-2 and 59 packages using dconf-1 and not working
<seb128> I'm not sure why
<seb128> it's either a no difference change or a win
<seb128> in which case we could use a Breaks
<seb128> and would have to rebuild everything
<robert_ancell> but if we don't split it the one package would be held back until all 60 could be installed
<seb128> but usually libraries soname changes because one function parameter is added or something
<seb128> which doesn't break the backend communication
<seb128> robert_ancell, if we split that would be the same, we would just have to libdconf-1 breaks libdconf-2
<seb128> or the other way around
<robert_ancell> which would force only one to be installed right?
<seb128> yes
<robert_ancell> ok, sure
<seb128> but as said by experience often the client api is what change
<robert_ancell> so where does /usr/bin/gconf go (the equivalent of gconftool) - it's not the same sort of binary as the others
<glatzor> morning mvo!
<glatzor> mvo, I cleaned up the backend code of updatemanager in the glatzor branch today
<seb128> robert_ancell, in a d-conf binary? or ask desrt to version it with the soname
<seb128> robert_ancell, so it can go in the library
<robert_ancell> seb128, then it should have a symlink right?  How do you have a symlink that points to the latest version
<seb128> no symlink please
<seb128> I'm not sure to understand the question there
<seb128> ship it in libdconf-bin?
<seb128> or d-conf
<robert_ancell> seb128, there is no d-conf package currently, it would just contain this one binary
<mvo> hey glatzor
<mvo> glatzor: sweet
<mvo> glatzor: did you manage to catch the hang?
<robert_ancell> seb128, so the dconf project provides a command-line tool which is dependant on a library (which other apps use) which is dependent on a d-bus daemon
<seb128> robert_ancell, usually there is libdconf<soname> libdconf-dev libdconf-bin
<seb128> you have the lib in libdconf and all the binaries in the bin
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah, I'm not sure where the tool should go, it feels more like a libdconf-backend and libdconf-bin
<seb128> yeah, maybe better to talk to desrt ;-)
<seb128> I'm not sure either
<seb128> I think I would do a d-conf binary with the server
<seb128> and a libdconf-bin with other random tools if there is some of those
<seb128> similar to gvfs
<seb128> lib, gvfs, gvfs-bin
<robert_ancell> seb128, and you were always telling me not to make too many additional packages ;)
<seb128> you convinced me otherwise ;-)
<robert_ancell> touche
<pitti> (and perhaps the d-bus service?)
<seb128> would be with the d-conf binary
<seb128> no?
<seb128> robert_ancell, btw do you work on pygi as well?
<seb128> do you need some help with some update?
<robert_ancell> seb128, haven't got it working yet.  Any spare cycles are welcome :)
<glatzor> mvo, I haven't seen any hangs
<mvo> glatzor: ok, even better. maybe its just somehting odd on my system or a tranient failure. I give it a try this morning
<robert_ancell> seb128, sorry, have to go, I've pushed pygi into my +junk if you want to play
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok thanks
<seb128> robert_ancell, have fun, see you tomorrow!
<robert_ancell> seb128, I'll fix up dconf tomorrow morning, but it's in ~ubuntu-desktop/dconf/ubuntu if you want that too
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I would do it but seems we might have different opinions on it
<seb128> since you did the work I will let you change this one as you want rather
<seb128> ;-)
<robert_ancell> and take the responsibility :)
<seb128> see you!
<robert_ancell> ok, really must go
<seb128> lol
<mvo> glatzor: hm, if I run  a "check for updates" and it returns from the installbackend the UI hangs afterwards. does that work for you?
<mvo> glatzor: and in a strange way, in a futex()
<didrocks> seb128: I'm remerging evo on debian, they have a fix for the crasher, apparently
<seb128> didrocks, ok, nice!
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i'm good thanks, how are you?
<pitti> I'm great, thanks
<ara> chrisccoulson, I am preparing the call for testing for the firefox upgrade
<chrisccoulson> hi ara - thanks
<ara> chrisccoulson, hey
<chrisccoulson> ara - mozilla pushed back the release date for firefox 3.6.4 btw (to 7th june i think)
<chrisccoulson> which is good for us :)
<ara> chrisccoulson, I have seen that only hardy seems more or less complete in terms of extensions (in the ppa)
<ara> chrisccoulson, indeed :)
<chrisccoulson> ara - yeah, that's right. we discussed on friday and decided that we will do hardy as a priority, and then we have to do karmic and jaunty at the same time too
<ara> chrisccoulson, OK, when do you want people to start testing (and reporting back) in hardy? is hardy ready to go?
<chrisccoulson> we were initially going to wait until we upgraded karmic, as firefox 3.5 is still supported, but we realised we would break jaunty -> karmic upgrades if we did that
<chrisccoulson> hardy is pretty much ready to go, with the exception of a few extensions, so i think people can start testing it
<ara> chrisccoulson, what about the apps depending on xulrunner 1.9?
<chrisccoulson> ara - i've still got to port most of those yet (epiphany is done but not uploaded yet, as i've got to upload things in a specific order to make that work, and the builders were taking a long time on friday)
<chrisccoulson> bit firefox is ready to test now
<ara> chrisccoulson, OK, I think that I will then concentrate on hardy firefox + extensions. I will finish preparing it and I will pass it to you for review
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<ara> chrisccoulson, np
<chrisccoulson> ara - jdstrand would also like to be involved in any discussions too
<pitti> chrisccoulson, seb128: for the record, I checked the g-p-m merge with Debian, and there's nothing worth merging
<ara> chrisccoulson, OK
<pitti> we'll just keep it as ubuntu packaging
<seb128> ok
<chrisccoulson> pitti - ok, cool. i've not started looking at maverick merges yet ;)
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128 - i'm good thanks, but a little sore from gardening yesterday. how are you?
<seb128> I'm great!
<seb128> had a relaxing weekend ;-)
<pitti> seb128: I just have three main merges left now (just did a few), I'll see to getting them done
<seb128> chrisccoulson, could you let me know when the hardy ppa is ready for testing?
<seb128> pitti, ok, nice, thanks!
<seb128> pitti, I "stole" some of yours previous week
<pitti> ah, merci
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, can do. did you look at the scrollback too?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, reading
<seb128> chrisccoulson, rick asked me to send the announce email when things are ready
<seb128> chrisccoulson, so basically hardy is ready for testing?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - ok. firefox and most of the extensions are ready to test, but there's still a handful of extensions to upload, and i still need to do most of the xulrunner rdepends too
<seb128> things which didn't get build yet can come over time right?
<seb128> ie we still keep the old xulrunner binaries?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, the new one installs in parallel
<chrisccoulson> and then once hardy is done, i will get karmic and jaunty done too
<seb128> I'm not sure what to do with the announce now
<seb128> should we send it when hardy is ready for testing saying that karmic and jaunty will come later?
<seb128> or wait for everything to be there?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, we should announce hardy first, and people can test that whilst i'm doing karmic and jaunty
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> seb128: you should have a look at dh-autoreconf package. It seems to do automatically what we want on calling autoreconf for us
<didrocks> seb128: new e-d-s debian version is using it, I won't add it right now (it's in universe)
<seb128> didrocks, is that dh7?
<didrocks> seb128: from the description, dh7 (not sure of 5), and cdbs integrated
<seb128> oh, nice
<didrocks> "For CDBS users, a rule is provided to call the dh-autoreconf programs at the right time."
<didrocks> they just add it as a build-dep and include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/autoreconf.mk
<seb128> didrocks, seems a good one to try
<seb128> didrocks, could you drop an email to robert-ancell about it?
<seb128> he might be interested
<didrocks> seb128: sure, and we have then an example with e-d-s retaking what upstream does :)
<didrocks> seb128: do you want me to make the MIR and try with e-d-s, or let robert_ancell doing it?
<didrocks> (I'll be in favor of uploading e-d-s now, and then, change the packaging once the tool is MIRED)
<seb128> you can do it if you have time
<seb128> right
<seb128> do the upload now
<didrocks> ok, I'll see if I have some time today to make the MIR. The changes will be easy to do + dropping an email to robert_ancell
<seb128> then it's up to you to see who between you guys want to do the mir etc
<glatzor> mvo; do you have got a local link to the aptdaemon package inside of your source tree?
<mvo> glatzor: not sure, I don't think so
<glatzor> mvo, do you have got any plans regarding the Debian fork of update-manager?
<didrocks> seb128: sweet, thanks :)
<seb128> didrocks, thank you!
<mvo> glatzor: no plans right now, I would love to use it, but its currently a bit of a time problem
<mvo> glatzor: and it needs work
<glatzor> mvo, there is now also an aptdaemon backend lp:~glatzor/+junk/update-manager-aptdaemon
<mvo> glatzor: oh, cool
<glatzor> for the debian fork
<mvo> glatzor: if sp helps with the missing bits (like meta-release support) then I think we can get somewhere
<glatzor> mvo, but the terminal is not yet supported. requires some API changes since Debian's u-m only allows forking
<mvo> glatzor: no luck with the hang? it just works for you?
<mvo> glatzor: aha, ok. does it still need to run as root (I assume no?)?
<glatzor> mvo, no problems here when I run u-m from my local source tree
<glatzor> no
<mvo> glatzor: odd, I really wonder whats wrong on my side then
<glatzor> no need to run as root
<mvo> cool
<glatzor> mvo, by the way I added downloads sub progress support to aptdaemon and the gtkwidgets
<mvo> glatzor: I check it out after lunch (the debian port of it)
<glatzor> mvo, you have to currently hard code the aptdaemon backend, since the backendloader is not yet working in update-manager
<didrocks> mvo: oh btw, I've implemented the dbus backend (just have to handle errors now) for oneconf between two runs. So now the CLI can access to both: direct module inclusion or dbus activated service. (I have to add some cache as some part too)
<mvo> didrocks: nice
 * mvo is away for lunch
<didrocks> mvo: enjoy
<mvo> thanks
<glatzor> mvo, see you!
<mvo> thanks glatzor!
<huats> morning
<seb128> is update-manager known to be broken in maverick right now?
<seb128> mvo, ^ do you know?
<seb128> it exit on a KeyError: 'days_go' there
<mvo> seb128: let me check
<mvo> seb128: not known to be broken
<desrt> seb128: interesting question
<mvo> seb128: can you give me the full backtrace please?
<desrt> seb128: i suppose it makes sense to have the service in /usr/lib/dconf0/...
<desrt> seb128: since i intend for the protocol to change
<seb128> desrt, so you would ship the library and service in the same binary?
<seb128> hey desrt btw
<seb128> mvo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/442247/
<mvo> thx
<seb128> mvo, np
<seb128> mvo, do you want a bug on launchpad about it?
<mvo> seb128: no, thanks
<mvo> seb128: I fix it here
<seb128> thanks
<mvo> commited
<seb128> mvo, you rock!
<mvo> seb128: thanks, btw, is maverick more usable now? for me libgtk in there was a bit unstable and caused all sorts of grief with metacity
<mvo> I had to downgrade that to the lucid version
<seb128> there was no change in this regard no
<mvo> ok
<seb128> I'm using compiz which doesn't have those issues
<mvo> glatzor: it may well be a libglib2.0-0 problem, I'm downgrading that now
<mvo> glatzor: the hang I see
<mvo> glatzor: btw, I would like to add support to aptadmon to read/write /etc/apt/auth.conf for key storage. is that ok with you?
<glatzor> mvo, I would accept a patch.
<mvo> glatzor: cool, thanks. I will work on it probably this week
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ara_: how is the hardy update and call for testing going? Do you think we should send the announce email?
 * pitti glares at shotwell in disbelief
<pitti> yes, ~/2010/05/31 is an excellent path to store my downloaded photos in
<RAOF> Does the new shotwell handle RAW at all?
<seb128> pitti, seems your xdg photo dir is not set correctly?
<RAOF> Hm.  Why is shotwell priority:extra?
<seb128> RAOF, I've read a bug report saying it will in next version
<seb128> not sure, does the priority makes any practical difference?
<pitti> seb128: probably
<RAOF> seb128: I don't think it makes a particular difference.
<ara_> seb128, apparently the packages are more or less ready to go. I will try to finish infrastructure for testing today. I will let you know
<seb128> ara, thanks
<desrt> seb128: yes.
<desrt> seb128: but i'm not sure how the service could be versioned
<desrt> seb128: unless we also version the dbus name, which doesn't make sense
<pitti> desrt: only if it's also going to be changed
<seb128> desrt, seems we want a different binary for the service
<pitti> it certainly shouldn't change together with the soname
<seb128> I mean d-conf binary with the server and dbus service
<pitti> seb128++
<pitti> I really wouldn't like to see the dbus backend in the libdconf0 package, it just doesn't make sense
<mvo> glatzor: yeah, u-m hang fixed, looks like it was a unneeded gtk.gdk.threads_init()
<desrt> the library has basically zero stability at this point
<desrt> but i guess by the stable release it will
<desrt> the dbus protocol has no reason to ever be stable
<desrt> sort of the same story with glib/gvfs i guess
<seb128> desrt, which means we want a d-conf and a libdconf tied to the same versions
<desrt> is d-conf the /usr/bin one?
<seb128> yes
<desrt> what is that package called?
<seb128> which will have the dbus service
<seb128> well I'm thinking d-conf
<desrt> no.  that doesn't make sense to me, at all
<seb128> which is the server and service
<seb128> why not?
<desrt> i'd put the library and the libexec in the same package
<desrt> with 'dconf-bin' or 'dconf-tools' (containing /usr/bin/d-conf) separate
<seb128> is the binary versioned with the soname?
<desrt> alternatively: throw it all into one big package
<pitti> ^ can't
<seb128> no
<pitti> we need to be able to install two sonames in parallel
<seb128> we need library to not conflict on soname change
<desrt> oh ya.  that.
<desrt> hmm.
<desrt> well, you have trouble with respect to the gsettings backend anyway i guess
<pitti>  /usr/bin/dconf makes sense to have in a separate d-conf package, IMHO
<desrt> that's definitely unversioned
<seb128> but what is the issue having the d-conf with the server and dbus dervice?
<desrt> because /usr/bin/dconf should not normally be installed
<seb128> having a d-conf binary
<seb128> well dconf would be in libdconf-bin
<desrt> ok.  that makes sense.
<desrt> why don't you just version the libexec?
<seb128> d-conf would be equivalent to gvfs
<desrt> /usr/lib/dconf0/dconf-service
<seb128> where would be put the dbus service?
<seb128> be -> "we"
<seb128> I think it makes sense to have it with the actual binary
<seb128> we can tight libdconf and d-conf together with depends
<pitti> desrt: we could, but then we'd also need to version the .service file
<seb128> we can tight libdconf and d-conf together with depends
<seb128> ups
<mvo> glatzor: you rock, new u-m with aptdaemon as default is comming now
<desrt> pitti: hum.
<pitti> seb128: but then you again break parallel installability
 * mvo hugs glatzor
<desrt> does gvfs have dbus api stability?
<seb128> pitti, well I mean the lib could depends on a d-conf recent enough
<seb128> desrt, dunno, in practice so far etc, not sure it's a garanty though
<pitti> seb128: I mean, the old lib wouldn't work any more with a changed dbus api
<seb128> etc -> yes
<desrt> what if you just blurred your eyes?
<seb128> pitti, we would use a Breaks then?
<seb128> pitti, there is no way around it if the dbus api changes
<desrt> very few applications will be using dconf, in the end
<pitti> seb128: right, but then you again defeat the purpose of parallel installability; we can just as well have everything in libdbusX and have the various X conflicts: each other
<pitti> erm, libdconfX, of course
<pitti> autofingers..
<seb128> pitti, what I was saying this morning, we do it in a way were we could change the soname and have installability for both
 * glatzor hugs mvo
<glatzor> thanks
<seb128> pitti, it pratice over time we could run in both situations
<pitti> seb128: well, but installability != 'it actually works'
<seb128> pitti, no
<pitti> if there is zero guarantee for dbus api stability, then we have to ship per-soname dbus backends
<seb128> we would use a Breaks in that doesn't work
<pitti> or don't support parallel installability
<desrt> pitti: that might not be so bad
<seb128> but that allow us to do it nicely if soname change but dbus not
<seb128> I would start on the basis that the dbus compatibility will stay
<desrt> pitti: the only two apps that i know of that will use dconf will be part of the dconf source package
<seb128> we can use a breaks if required
<desrt> i guess a more pressing concern is how to deal with glib<->dconf compatibility breaks
<seb128> pitti, so you could do a libdconf without soname?
<seb128> would
<pitti> no, we need the soname
<desrt> i don't think we do
<pitti> we still need to ensure proper dependencies on soname changes
<seb128> right
<seb128> desrt, we need to know what needs a rebuild on soname change
<pitti> i. e. we still need to bump it when the soname changes, and rebuild reverse dependencies
<pitti> we just need to rebuild everything in lockstep
<pitti> where "everything" is not that much apparently
<desrt> "everything" is actually "nothing"
<pitti> gsettings presumably?
<desrt> no.  the dependency is the other way around there
<seb128> desrt, well, same difference, we handle libraries in a coherent way
<desrt> glib defines the API and dconf implements it
<pitti> that makes it easier
<desrt> not really
<desrt> the glib API is unstable :)
<seb128> it shouldn't once you get 2.26
<seb128> no?
<pitti> ok, then new soname -> libdconf1 Conflicts: libdconf0 would be bearable
<desrt> still unstable
<seb128> hum
<seb128> since when is glib not api and abi stable?
<desrt> it's under a header guard
<seb128> I'm not sure that's a path we should go
<seb128> we being GNOME
<seb128> breaking glib compatibility over time
<desrt> this is not application compatibility
<desrt> this is similar to how gtk theme engine api changes over time
<seb128> they version the directory where those are installed
<seb128> and make clear when compatibility change
<seb128> ie they have an abi version in the directory
<desrt> right.  we only have one gio modules directory, unfortunately :/
<seb128> hum
<desrt> indeed!
<seb128> so what about libconf<soname> d-conf libdconf-bin
<seb128> the first one has the library only
<seb128> d-conf the service and server
<seb128> the bin the utility
<desrt> and we really really really require the soname?
<seb128> it's how libraries are packaged over the archive, I'm not sure why you want to change that
<ara> seb128, I am trying to get IS to point me to the new machine for the ISO tracker. It was moved during Lucid release testing, and it wasn't moved back. I was expecting to track testing there
<seb128> ara, ok
<seb128> ara: thanks for letting me know
<seb128> desrt, why do you install a public library if that's not one?
<desrt> it is
<desrt> it's just used by nothing so far :)
<seb128> so why don't you want to be shipped as one?
<seb128> it
<desrt> call it dconf-service
<desrt> and lock it to the version of the lib?
<seb128> "it"?
<seb128> being?
<desrt> dconf-service
<seb128> what would you call dconf-service?
<seb128> the library binary?
<desrt> no.  the dbus service executable and desktop file
<seb128> that's what I suggested calling d-conf
<desrt> right
<desrt> that would work too i guess
<seb128> but I'm fine with dconf-service as well
 * desrt prefers the more descriptive name
<seb128> I'm just not sure what is your concern with have it
<desrt> no.  it seems fine
<seb128> libdconf<soname> dconf-service
<desrt> and dconf-bin
<seb128> tied together with the depends
<desrt> or -tools or whatever
<seb128> and libdconf-bin
<seb128> with the tools
<desrt> i guess 'lib' should be dropped there
<desrt> but otherwise i guess it makes sense
<desrt> it just means i need to learn so versioning :)
<seb128> ok, thanks
<seb128> pitti, ^
<desrt> editor can go in dconf-bin, i guess?
<desrt> (once it merges in-tree)
<seb128> right
<seb128> the bin can ship anything which is not the lib and service
<seb128> by service I mean server and dbus service
<pitti> seb128: if the .so is in /usr/lib/dconf/ instead of /usr/lib/, that'd be fine; but how do other apps talk to it then?
<seb128> pitti, that's not what I suggested
<seb128> <seb128> libdconf<soname> dconf-service
<seb128> <seb128> tied together with the depends
<desrt> pitti; if we call it libdconf0 and i learn to do proper versioning it can go in /usr/lib
<seb128> <seb128> and libdconf-bin
<pitti> seb128: I see little point in packaging dconf-service separately if it doesn't have other consumers than the library and no stable dbus API, TBH
<pitti> since it again breaks parallel installability
 * desrt head explode
<desrt> just so you guys are clear: i'm happy with either way :D
<pitti> desrt: :)
<seb128> ok
<desrt> as long as 'apt-get install dconf-bin' gets /usr/bin/dconf and the editor
<seb128> pitti, well, how would you package those?
<pitti> the big question is just how much we want and need to support more than one dconf version at the same time
<desrt> pitti: not.
<seb128> pitti, do you suggest using one libdconf<soname> with the non versioned binaries and use conflicts?
<pitti> if we have "unstable dbus API" + "few rdepends", then we can just ship the dbus stuff in libdconf0 and have the libdconfX conflicts each other; and /usr/bin/dconf could either go into libdconf-bin (if it has reverse rdepends) or just into the lib as well
<seb128> pitti, ok, let's do that then
<seb128> I don't like much having "Conflicts: libsoname1 libsoname2 libsoname3 etc" ;-)
<desrt> dconf-editor will depend gtk
<desrt> so probably we need a separate dconf-bin package
<seb128> but with some luck desrt will not change the soname every week
<seb128> desrt, right, I will do libdconf<soname> libdconf-dev (lib)dconf-bin
<desrt> seb128: i'm actively breaking API/ABI without bumping soname as we speak
<desrt> just so you know :)
<seb128> as long as nothing else depends on this abi
<desrt> nothing yet
<seb128> "yet"
<desrt> once things do, i'll behave
<desrt> this is part of why i want to get dconf-editor in-tree ASAP :)
<seb128> what do you expect will depends on it?
<desrt> dconf-editor.
<seb128> right
<seb128> ok, let's do that
<seb128> dconf-bin or libdconf-bin?
<seb128> dconf-bin I guess
<seb128> desrt, pitti: thanks
<desrt> seb128: thanks to you :)
 * pitti hugs seb128 and desrt, thanks
<pitti> dconf-bin sounds strange, but at this point it's nitpicking :)
<seb128> :-)
 * seb128 hugs desrt and pitti
<seb128> pitti, you like libdconf-bin better?
 * desrt doesn't like that name :p
<pitti> that or just d-conf
<desrt> dconf-tools works for me
<pitti> or that
<pitti> dconf-tools -> editor and /usr/bin/dconf CLI tool?
<desrt> did you manage the other /usr/bin/dconf, btw?
<desrt> pitti: yes
<pitti> sold
<seb128> ok
<desrt> what of the filename conflict?
<pitti> we could either rename our's to /usr/bin/d-conf or just conflicts: to the old crappy other dconf
<desrt> second sounds good
 * desrt needs to pack
<seb128> desrt, pitti: we conflict
<desrt> it becomes extra funny when you decide that you want dconf-editor hard-depended on by ubuntu-desktop :)
<didrocks> seb128: FYI bug #587908, the code is pretty simple and seems to do the right thing :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 587908 in dh-autoreconf (Ubuntu) "[MIR] dh-autoreconf (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/587908
<seb128> didrocks, nice
<didrocks> seb128: can you please new libedataserver1.2-13 (soname bump)?
<didrocks> I'll send evolution then
<didrocks> a non crashy one \o/
<seb128> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> thanks :)
 * didrocks hugs seb128
<seb128> ;-)
 * seb128 hugs didrocks ;-)
<ara> seb128, would you mind reviewing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Firefox3.6.4Upgrade? I will send the call when you're done
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ^
<seb128> ara, I'm reading it now as well
<seb128> ara, should be have somewhat a special tag or something to track bugs on launchpad about this upgrade?
<seb128> ara, or do we count on the qa tracker to be enough?
<ara> seb128, mmm, the qatracker is good to track bugs, but we could add a tag if you wish
<seb128> ara, ok, let's use the tracker then
<seb128> we can watch new bugs as well
<seb128> there is no special need for a tag
<ara> seb128, mmm, but if they are filing bugs against the ppa, the usual way wouldn't work, would it?
<ara> (like ubuntu-bug firefox)
<seb128> no that wouldn't
<seb128> I was rather thinking on how we keep tracking things once the security updates land
<ara> seb128, ah, ok, but how do we tell people to add bugs if they are testing the ppa?
<seb128> those using the ppa can use the tracker, they will probably read instructions
<ara> OK, so, only the tracker, not launchpad at all?
<seb128> yes
<ara> yes, what? :D
<seb128> yes only the tracker
<seb128> sorry ;-)
<seb128> let's use the tracker for the call for testing
<seb128> ie your wikipage looks great
<ara> seb128, OK, then we need to change the part of filing bugs
<ara> seb128, I'll change that
<seb128> you can let it for the users who want but I guess most will use the tracker
<ara> seb128, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Firefox3.6.4Upgrade?action=diff&rev2=2&rev1=1
<seb128> ara, thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ^ works for you?
<pitti> seb128: do you know how much libpango1.0-0 really needs defoma? I removed it on my small xfce box, and it works just fine; IOW, would you mind if I drop it to recommends?
<seb128> pitti, I would prefer not add diff over debian for that
<seb128> pitti, otherwise I don't know no
<pitti> seb128: ok, fine; thanks
<seb128> pitti, but could you open a bug on the bts if you do the change?
<seb128> pitti, I'm fine having the diff for now
<seb128> I would just like to avoid being out of sync for ever due to it
<pitti> seb128: I can also just file it in debian, and not touch it in maverick
<seb128> change it in maverick I would say
<pitti> it's not urgent, I'm just trying to be a good downstream
<seb128> will make easier to run without it for testing
<seb128> pitti, hum
<seb128> libpango1.0-common.dirs:var/lib/defoma/pango.d
<seb128> libpango1.0-common.install:debian/defoma/pango.conf etc/defoma/config
<seb128> libpango1.0-common.install:debian/pango.defoma usr/share/defoma/scripts
<pitti> right
<ccheney> hmm it appears OOo wants to kick their 3.3 release out by Aug which is < 2mo from their planned branch date, in the past they had trouble doing that without large amount of bugs in < 5 months, hopefully the release won't be a disaster
<ara> seb128, I need to go out now. I will reconnect in about 3 hours. Please, send me an email with what you decide with chrisccoulson
<seb128> ara, ok, thanks
<chrisccoulson> hi ara / seb128 - sorry, it's been a public holiday here today so i've not been around much
<chrisccoulson> just checking the scrollback
<vish> seb128: hi , for the humanity SRU , is there anything else that needs to be done?
<chrisccoulson> b'ah. i just uploaded the backported epiphany-browser to the PPA, and it doesn't build because it depends on the gnome-keyring version in hardy-updates
<seb128> vish, no, it's waiting for somebody to review the queue
<seb128> vish, try maybe pinged jdong, slangasek, cjwatson tomorrow
<vish> seb128: oh , ok , thanks.
<vish> will do
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128
<seb128> vish, thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, so tell me, what is the status for those updates?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - firefox and nearly all of the extensions are ready to test, and i started uploading some xulrunner rdepends (blam and the mono bindings are uploaded, and epiphany is uploaded but doesn't build in the PPA). micahg has been working on some other packages which i'm just about to review before i upload them
<chrisccoulson> but i don't think there's any reason for people not to start testing it now
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, nice, I will probably send the announcement email tomorrow since ara didn't send the call for testing yet
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks, i should have even more of it ready by then
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you said mozilla delayed the update right?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, it was announced on one of their mailing lists last week, although they haven't updated https://wiki.mozilla.org/Releases/ just yet
<seb128> ok, so it gives us some margin for testing
<seb128> nice!
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm quite glad too ;)
<chrisccoulson> i was going to work today, but i thought i could do with a rest when i woke up this morning ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Firefox3.6.4Upgrade?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, could you check if it's ok with you?
<seb128> pitti, could you reset the desktop team maverick workitems database?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - it looks mostly ok. there's a couple of minor errors which i can fix (we're also rolling it out to jaunty and karmic rather than jaunty and lucid, and 3.0.6 should be 3.6.4)
<seb128> pitti, the trend line is not really well adjusted but it should be fine starting now
<seb128> chrisccoulson, if you could fix the errors that would be nice, thanks!
<seb128> TheMuso, should https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-maverick-gnome3-accessibility-readiness be tracked for maverick or not?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, not for today but tomorrow when it's a work day, I've added a comment on https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-maverick-chromium
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ie we decided to review the decision at alpha3? (not sure now)
<seb128> would be nice to have that in the spec
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thank *you* ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, hey
<didrocks> seb128: hey
<seb128> didrocks, is getting the new mutter in maverick on your todolist?
<didrocks> seb128: no, but it can be :)
<seb128> didrocks, ok, so it should be now ;-)
<didrocks> and I guess it is now :)
<seb128> didrocks, thanks!
<didrocks> heh, no pb seb128
<seb128> didrocks, we will need it to update gnome-shell
<seb128> didrocks, I figured you are best placed to try if it doesn't break other things
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: sure, I have to see about the patches we have, and so on… so maybe tomorrow morning with a fresh brain and not ubuntu-party+1 day brain state will fit better :)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> no hurry, whenever you want during the week
<LaserJock> didrocks: still around?
<didrocks> LaserJock: not for long, but still there :)
<didrocks> LaserJock: how are you btw?
<LaserJock> didrocks: good thanks
<LaserJock> didrocks: so I just rebooted my computer and .... netbook-launcher is way slicker
<LaserJock> was that from an SRU?
<didrocks> LaserJock: yeah, I've added CLUTTER_VBLANK=none
<didrocks> LaserJock: http://www.clutter-project.org/docs/clutter/stable/running-clutter.html
<LaserJock> well it's sweet!
<didrocks> LaserJock: well, that's because netbook-launcher doesn't use any fancy clutter effects :)
<didrocks> LaserJock: but at least, a lot of people using compiz with netbook-launcher can now without too many issues
<LaserJock> interesting, so all of that is just from CLUTTER_VBLANK
<fta> the new python2.6 makes rhythmbox crash in maverick: bug 587589, known?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 587589 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in rb_python_module_load_with_gil() after last python2.6 upgrade in maverick (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/587589
<didrocks> LaserJock: exactly
<LaserJock> didrocks: scrolling is interesting
<didrocks> LaserJock: do you get some bugs with it?
<LaserJock> well, when I drag the scrollbar it goes opposite
<LaserJock> it makes sense for a drag-to-scroll
<LaserJock> but when I drag the scrollbar itself down it goes up
<LaserJock> basically it looks like the scrollbar doesn't do anything, it just shows you where you're at
<didrocks> hum, I should have a deeper look there. I don't really see what you are describing, you mean about the left or right scrollbar?
<LaserJock> right
<LaserJock> I don't have a left scrollbar
<didrocks> so, what you drag the scrollbar down, it scroll to show you the items which are in the bottom, right?
<LaserJock> no
<LaserJock> it goes up
<didrocks> your current items goes up and you see those which are downside? (anyway, I'll give it a look tomorrow), almost time for dinner :)
<LaserJock> well, the scrollbar follows the items
<LaserJock> but when I drag down the scrollbar goes up
<LaserJock> and vice versa
<didrocks> LaserJock: ok, will be nice to fix :)
 * didrocks goes to get some dinner, see you!
<LaserJock> didrocks: see ya
<didrocks> LaserJock: see you ;)
 * rickspencer3 throws gtk.TreeView to floor, stomps with boots, pulls out hair
<rickspencer3> grrrrrrrr
<fta> didrocks, does your last evolution-data-server include the fix for the attchment crash?
<fta> didrocks, n-m, 2.30.1-5ubuntu1 < 2.30.1.2-3 :(
<ara> chrisccoulson, hey, thanks for the caught typos in the call for testing wiki
<ara> chrisccoulson, so, finally, it is going to be tomorrow, isn't it?
<chrisccoulson> ara - no worries. i added another item to the testing instructions too
<ara> chrisccoulson, cool, thanks
<chrisccoulson> i spotted that because the epiphany upload i did depends on a package in hardy-updates, which we're not allowed to do in -security
<ara> chrisccoulson, nice
<ara> chrisccoulson, I will coordinate tomorrow with seb128 to send the call for testing
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<ara> well, then I call it a day, I just reconnected to see how things were looking
<ara> chrisccoulson, cheers!
 * ara doesn't put a face to chrisccoulson and hopes he will update his profile in the directory soon...
<chrisccoulson> heh, i keep being reminded about that ;)
<chrisccoulson> i must get someone to take a photograph of me this week
<ara> good night!
<Sarvatt> is there any reason netbook-launcher draws to a window 1 pixel wider than the actual screen dimensions or is it just done to to work around drivers that assume drawing to a window the size of the screen is fullscreen so netbook-launcher gets priority always? one of the intel devs was trying UNE out and had problems with that and asked me about it
<asac> chrisccoulson: usually self-cell-shot photos are the best ;)
<didrocks> fta: evolution includes the fix, right
<didrocks> fta: not evolution-data-server
<didrocks> fta: more exactly, it's a workaround currently, not a proper fix
<fta> didrocks, i see debian has a patch
<fta> the workaround was to disable large-file, right?
<didrocks> fta: yeah, I've integrated both (remerged from debian on e-d-s and evolution for taking it)
<didrocks> fta: no, it's just checking for NULL pointer
<didrocks> fta: but that doesn't fix that the pointer is NULL and shouldn't
<fta> didrocks, ok so the debian bug shouldn't be closed either then
<didrocks> at least, you can open your emails now without any crash
<didrocks> fta: right, I've just followed debian closing this bug, I'll still track upstream
<fta> didrocks, good, thanks
<fta> didrocks, do you know anything about rhythmbox crashing on startup since the new python landed?
<fta> didrocks, bug 587589
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 587589 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in rb_python_module_load_with_gil() after last python2.6 upgrade in maverick (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/587589
<Sarvatt> well at any rate, netbook-launcher using a window 1 pixel larger than the screen resolution kills performance on intel because it makes it allocate buffers 2x larger than otherwise, and he suggested this was a bad choice - "<ickle> using a full 2D gaussian blur instead of 2x1D guassians, and an RLE blur will probably be better with the computer generated elements anyway..."
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-06-01
<robert_ancell> RAOF, math question about order of operations - do you know if the order of multiplication and division is strictly required to be left to right?  I'd like to do multiplication first so the following works: 1×10²÷2×10¹
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Multiplication & division are commutative; it doesn't matter which way you order them.
<RAOF> robert_ancell: In fact, division doesn't exist.  It's a convenient fiction.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, if you treat the above as exponential numbers it does make a difference unfortunately
<RAOF> Well, it's because you're missing some brackets.
<RAOF> 1×10²×2^(-1)×10^(-1) will work, and doesn't matter what order you do it in.
<robert_ancell> yes, I wonder if this is going to make exponential numbers unusable
<robert_ancell> (without brackets)
<robert_ancell> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=620191
<ubot2> Gnome bug 620191 in general "Exp button replaced with x10^y caused changed semantics" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<RAOF> So, how do you tell the difference between (1×10²) (semantically a single number with an exponential representation) and 1×10²?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, that's it, I can't
<robert_ancell> Though visually you would expect to be able to, and if you wrote the equation on paper you wouldn't bother with brackets (but might use some spacing to distinguish)
<JanC> eh, what's the difference?  :P
<RAOF> Well, I *personally* wouldn't write a number like that :)
<robert_ancell> JanC, the difference matters when you do the above division example
<JanC> according to the math I learned, they are exactly the same?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, what would you write?
<RAOF> If you want to support it I think you'll need a dedicated button.
<RAOF> robert_ancell: I'd probably enclose them in brackets.
<robert_ancell> So I'm wondering if I could be clever and work out the difference but I think it would just make the match unpredictable (and probably incorrect)
<RAOF> But that's partially because I'm a mathematician, not an engineer :)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, sure.  So that sounds like the correct solution, I have to decide if the correct solution is more important than the practical solution. hmmm
<JanC> eh, I'm not a mathematician, and I use brackets when I want to override normal operation order
<JanC> they teached that in primary school IIRC  ;)
<RAOF> I think you'll need a dedicated button - it's a different way to enter a number, one that's basically indistingishable from entering an operation.
<RAOF> Hm.  If you had a dedicated button you could also do funky things, like preserve precision across calculations.
<RAOF> JanC: Yeah, but engineers (and scientists) deal with numbers like 2.53×10² _all the time_.
<JanC> is this about an alternative to xEy notation used by many calculators?
<robert_ancell> JanC, so if you wanted to do that division, do you think you would have put the brackets in the first time?  Would you have been suprised if you got the wrong answer?
<robert_ancell> JanC, yes, I removed that notation, I've been trying to get gcalctool to do correct mathematical notation where possible
<robert_ancell> RAOF, the issue is parsing the 'E' notation, as E can be a variable now.  Do you know of any alternative symbols to use?
<JanC> eh, E can be a variable in the middle ?
<robert_ancell> JanC, "10E-2"
<robert_ancell> I need a unicode "*10" glyph :)
<JanC> still, there is nothing that looks like an operator before the E ?
<JanC> depends on how you parse things of course
<robert_ancell> 10E = 10*E
<robert_ancell> so now you can do calculations like 2πr which I think is a bigger win
<JanC> but that would be wrong syntax if you wanted to express an exponent?
<robert_ancell> if you have a variable E, e.g. E=2, 10E-2 = 18
<JanC> oh
<JanC> you want to remove the need for * ?
<JanC> please don't  :P
<RAOF> robert_ancell: I think there actually is a ×10 glyph
<robert_ancell> it's gone! How can you do polynomials without it?  (The syntax choices are in the order that is is taught in schools, i.e. polynomials are a higher priority than exponential numbers)
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Hm.  Can you have 3.65EXP6 translate to the glyphs 3.65×10⁶ and parse that specially?  Users are unlikely to be entering ×10⁶ themselves, right?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, Ctrl+E enters ×10 and puts you in superscript mode, so it is fast to enter exponentials (as long as you work out the shortcut key - it's in the tooltip)
<JanC> RAOF: I enter that when writing text, but in general not on a calculator  ;)
<robert_ancell> and again, 3.65EXP-6 could be a valid equation
<robert_ancell> What calculators do you guys use?  I really want a good engineering/scientific/programming calculator app I can recommend that advanced users install.  The best I have found are speedcrunch and qalculate
<RAOF> I don't use a calculator.  Mathematician's don't deal with numbers. :)
<JanC> a python shell  ;)
<robert_ancell> heh, we're all the wrong class of users :)
<JanC> but why would people want to do polynomials on their calculator?
<JanC> I never owned one that could do that?
<JanC> isn't that more something for a dedicated application?
<robert_ancell> well, these are the sorts of calculations that people know about, so I think it makes sense to have a tool that does that.  My calculator could sort of do simple polynomials.
<robert_ancell> I think most people are happy as long as the calculator does (1+2)*3
<JanC> hm, what about using spaces?
<robert_ancell> spaces for?
<JanC> well, 3.65 * E * 6 could be writen as 3.65 E 6, but not as 3.65E6 ?
<robert_ancell> JanC, looks too ambiguous
<JanC> hm, another idea, variables are written in italics in math, maybe you can use that?
<robert_ancell> I think I've seen notation where the 'E' is 3/4 size, looking for a glyph
<robert_ancell> JanC, I explored that a while back, the problem is entering with the keyboard - either they always have to be in italics (which screws up the functions) or you need a modifier key for each variable
<RAOF> Certainly using a different E glyph would work.
<robert_ancell> 1ⅇ2 1⋿2
<robert_ancell> ?
<robert_ancell> 1𝐄2
<robert_ancell> 1𝐸2
<robert_ancell> 1𝑬2, 1𝗘2 1𝑬2
<robert_ancell> 1𝝚2
<JanC> seems like http://xrjunque.nom.es/precis/Admfns.aspx uses brackets & * when things are confusing  ;)
<RAOF> I think the last one is better.
<RAOF> 1𝝚2
<robert_ancell> yes, I think I'll do that
<robert_ancell> It will be optional though, or perhaps it should happen automatically in engineering mode?
<RAOF> ⅇ is blackboard bold, and will probably confuse mathematicians.  ⋿ looks a lot like a reverse “there exists” quantifier; I'm not sure what that's for :).
<RAOF> Probably automatically in engineering mode.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, it is "notation bag membership"
<robert_ancell> whatever that is
<RAOF> Ah, ok.
<robert_ancell> hmm, bugzilla freaked out with that glyph, cut off half my comment!!
<RAOF> :)
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, hey, can you look at brasero in bzr?  It's not ubuntu-desktop uploadable
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Sure.
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Slight correction, you say in your changelog that its a rebase on debian testing, but the most recent debian changelog entry is unstable.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, right, I pulled it from testing, but it's just the version copied from unstable.  Feel free to correct (I wasn't sure at the time but I have been making later packages match the last changelog entry)
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: heh ok, will adjust.
 * robert_ancell argh! I build in a chroot and it still doesn't work when I upload!
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: brasero uploaded
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, thanks
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: np
<Sarvatt> well all this talk about gcalctool made me pull the hold off my old version and I noticed the bit editor is fixed, you rock robert_ancell! :) it stopped showing when you inputted any hex characters for awhile there and thats all I use it for
<robert_ancell> Sarvatt, yeah, the last release was a bit of a problem.  Let me know if you find any issues in the new one!
<Sarvatt> need to decide hex register dumps
<Sarvatt> decode*
<robert_ancell> Sarvatt, example?
<Sarvatt> pulling this out of my rear here but if you run say intel_reg_dumper, it gives off a list of register dumps and you can decode what they mean in the docs. like say bit 14 of the FBC_STATUS register indicates its enabled
<Sarvatt> but all you get from the dumper is 0x053f03ff
<robert_ancell> Sarvatt, can you put an example in paste.ubuntu.com?  Is the issue the 0x?
<Sarvatt> from october until lucid's release if you entered say A it immediately stopped showing the bit representation of what you're inputting
<Sarvatt> only worked in decimal
<Sarvatt> like i'd enter 053 and it'd update it as I went but once I put in that f it just greyed out the area
<robert_ancell> Sarvatt, I'm confused, I thought you said there was a problem in the latest version
<Sarvatt> oh no I'm sorry, I was saying all the talk about it made me remove the hold for the really old version I had that worked to try it out and I saw it was fixed now
<robert_ancell> Sarvatt, great :)
<pitti> Good morning
<robert_ancell> pitti, hey
<pitti> hey robert_ancell, how are you?
<robert_ancell> pitti, good! Guess it's your tuesday now so I have to stop uploading :)
<pitti> heh
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> Guten Morgen pitti, how are you? at work at 6AM as usually in Munich apparenty? ;)
<pitti> yep :)
<didrocks> pitti: do you think that's because this blueprint wasn't accepted for UDS-M "sprint" that it doesn't appear in the WI tracker: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/dx-m-unity-une-integration ?
<pitti> didrocks: I fixed the blueprint syntax, "work items" must not appear in [ ]
<didrocks> pitti: urgh, my fault so, sorry. Thanks! :)
<pitti> de rien :)
<summers> i would like to invite everyone to my new ubuntu channel, #ubuntu-faggots
<summers> +o for everyone
<pitti> thanks, jussi
<pitti> I didn't really get the joke, but it didn't sound constructive
<seb128> hello pitti
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<jussi> pitti: he is a problem user that has been spamming pretty much across the ubuntu namespace
<pitti> argh, I thought I just fixed those )#$*#$ retracers
 * pitti pokes harder
<didrocks> hey seb128
<seb128> hello didrocks
<didrocks> seb128: which version of mutter do you need for gnome-shell?
<didrocks> 2.31+ or 2.30 is enough?
<seb128> 31
<didrocks> seb128: understood, thanks :)
<didrocks> seb128: how are you btw?
<seb128> didrocks, I'm great, thank you, what about you?
<rodrigo_> morning
<didrocks> seb128: slowly recovering up from the lack of sleep. Otherwise I'm good thanks :)
<didrocks> hey rodrigo_
<seb128> hey rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> what's the process to get a package added to ubuntu universe?
<rodrigo_> hi didrocks, seb128
<jussi> Ill leave you good people alone again. Have fun!
<rodrigo_> it's about wdfs, for tomboy webdav syncing
<seb128> rodrigo_, easier is to get it in debian, otherwise try #ubuntu-motu or wiki documentation
<rodrigo_> didrocks, btw, haven't forgotten about the couchdb-based dconf backend, just waiting on desrt to write the API needed
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok
<didrocks> rodrigo_: sweet! no hurry in any case :)
<robert_ancell> seb128, hey, there is an evince update in bzr if you want to sponsor.
<seb128> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> didrocks, thanks for the autotools heads up!
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok, can do that later, I'm catching up with other things right now
<seb128> or maybe didrocks wants to do some sponsoring ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, it's not critical, just a merge
<seb128> robert_ancell, btw we settled on the dconf binaries yesterday
<robert_ancell> seb128, yup, saw that.  Left them in one package I see :)
<seb128> right, since nothing is supposed to use the lib and there is abi, api, dbus compability whatsoever
<seb128> right, since nothing is supposed to use the lib and there is abi, api, dbus compability whatsoever
<seb128> ups
<seb128> I somewhat think it's an upstream fail but shrug
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah, that was what I was worried about.
<seb128> what is the point to make it a system library if it's not supposed to be one?
<robert_ancell> it's really just a gsettings backends
<seb128> right
<seb128> robert_ancell, didrocks: did you guys decide to use that new cdbs autoreconf rules?
<robert_ancell> I haven't tried the new method but the DEB_AUTO_UPDATE_* variables seem to be working well
<seb128> well, we had discussions about it previous cycles I think
<robert_ancell> didrocks, I think the main difference will be one line instead of 4 in debian/rules?  i.e. autoreconf runs the same set of tools
<seb128> it's not using autoreconf but trying to call autoconf, automake etc
<seb128> where autoreconf has the logic to run autotools in the right order to work
<robert_ancell> seb128, sure, it will be better to use autoreconf
<robert_ancell> (my point being I've done a number of packages and they seem to build well, so I expect the autoreconf stuff will work just as well)
<seb128> ok, nice
<seb128> pitti, did you see my workitems ping yesterday?
<seb128> pitti, could you reset the maverick charts for us?
<pitti> seb128: no, I don't think I did
<seb128> the trendline is not adjusted we want to start from now
<pitti> hm, we did last week already?
<pitti> ok
<seb128> see http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/canonical-desktop-team.html
<seb128> I checked with rickspencer3 and he agreed to reset
<didrocks> seb128: robert_ancell I guess this tool is better if debian is using it, we can reduce the diff too
<didrocks> seb128: robert_ancell: needs sponsoring for evince?
<seb128> didrocks, debian is not using it they don't need to autoreconf at build time usually
<seb128> didrocks, if you can sponsor it that would be nice, I'm looking to some workitems and other things right now
<didrocks> seb128: sure but we have a tool that is called on the right time, copying the old configure and some cleaning safety
<didrocks> seb128: way better to redo that for every package
<seb128> right
<didrocks> so i'll be in favor going this path
<seb128> I'm just saying it's not going to win us lot of diff over debian
<didrocks> seb128: doing evince
<seb128> not arguing we should not use it ;-)
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> robert_ancell, great merge work ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, so much merging to do... :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, we should be almost done no?
<seb128> don't bother for those were the packaging is very different
<seb128> ie gdm
<robert_ancell> seb128, I see you've already got stuck into the gdm anger this morning :)
<seb128> lol
<pitti> seb128: committed
<seb128> pitti, danke
<pitti> seb128: btw, http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/canonical-desktop-team-maverick-alpha-1.html seems a bit overly optimistic?
<seb128> robert_ancell, can you push you rhythmbox changes?
<seb128> pitti, right, it was sort of a fuzzy target
<robert_ancell> seb128, whoops, pushing now
<seb128> I'm moving things to alpha-2 tiday
<robert_ancell> we need that tool
<seb128> today
<pitti> although the dconf one is done
<seb128> robert_ancell, thanks
<pitti> seb128: you can mark dconf as done
<pitti> congrats to robert_ancell for doing all his alpha-1 tasks :)
<seb128> pitti, right, doing so, thanks
 * pitti hugs robert_ancell
<seb128> pitti, did you review the binaries?
<pitti> seb128: erm, no, did you ask me to?
<pitti> sorry if I missed it
<robert_ancell> ok gtg, see you guys tomorrow
<pitti> good night robert_ancell
<seb128> pitti, no, but since you rejected the first upload I figured you would review the new one
<pitti> ah, can do in a minute
<pitti> just uploading udisks
<seb128> pitti, sorry if that was wrong assumption I did ;-)
<seb128> pitti, danke
<ara> seb128, shall we send the call for testing now?
<seb128> ara, hey, how are you?
<ara> seb128, doing good, thanks. yourself?
<seb128> I'm great thank you!
<seb128> ara, the call for testing, yes please, send it whenever you are ready ;-)
<ara> seb128, OK, will do
<seb128> ara, thanks!
<ara> ubuntu-devel and ubuntu-qa?
 * seb128 hugs ara for the great work
 * ara hugs seb128 back
<seb128> ara, yes
<pitti> seb128: dconf newed
<seb128> pitti, thanks!
<mvo> slomo, seb128: what is the plan for gnome-codec-installer for maverick? will it be superseeded by session-installer? or is it still worth keeping it?
<slomo> mvo: what's session-installer?
<seb128> mvo, I've no opinion on it, I'm open to discuss it
<mvo> slomo: the thing that glatzor works on to provide a packagekit compatible dbus api
<mvo> seb128: ok, I was wondering if its woth spending time to make the backend for g-c-i optionally use aptdaemon
<mvo> I guess that is a good move
<mvo> slomo: I assume you would take a aptdaemon backend patch?
<seb128> I know user testing showed that g-c-i has not a nice user experience
<seb128> not sure if we want to work over it or just drop it for something else though
<mvo> mostly because of our package naming
<slomo> mvo: ah, well, the session-installer thing is suboptimal because of packagekit restrictions
<seb128> that an the number of clicks
<seb128> and the fact that it does list and select all the alternative for you
<mvo> slomo: what problems exactly? do you have more info on this?
<seb128> and the fact that there is quite some dialog jumping around during the installation
<slomo> mvo: packagekit only knows about "success" or "failure", the codec installer has more than that (e.g. some plugins could be installed)
<mvo> seb128: is there a summary of the issue? I know that there is talk about it, I heard about it only as chat, not as a written summary or something
<mvo> slomo: aha, ok
<seb128> mvo, not sure, I can check with ivanka if you want
<mvo> seb128: thanks, would be nice
<seb128> mvo, the complain were the number of clicks, the dialogs jumping rather than having something integrated to the software and the names
<seb128> mvo, I will check with design
<mvo> seb128: number of clicks> well, one to confirm the search, one to install
<mvo> plus codec-warning-dialog (I would love to ditch this one)
<seb128> on their user testing it was over ten clicks to get rhythmbox to play a mp3
<seb128> on a stock installation
<seb128> and they said it should be one click ;-)
<mvo> seb128: it *should* be no click ;)
<seb128> well you need to ask the user
<mvo> seb128: but there are various contrains that make the ideal-world less ideal :P
<mvo> seb128: ideally it would be installed by default
<seb128> right, there is ideally what would happen and what we can technically do
<mvo> yeah, that is my point. but I guess if there is no design yet for it, then its not feasible to radically change it for maverick
<mvo> not enough time
<seb128> right
<mvo> thanks seb128, I do the merge and add a aptdaemon backend and send that as a patch to slomo then for now
<slomo> mvo: sounds good
<seb128> thanks
<mvo> and maybe make it use less windows (more inline progress like the latest update-manager)
<mvo> seb128: do you know what happend with this "morphing windows" stuff from DX? that may be a good target for this
<seb128> no really, check with bratsche
<mvo> ok, will do. thanks
<mvo> g-c-i> fun little app, I like it
 * mvo hugs slomo
<slomo> :)
<seb128> mvo, I still get update-notifier icon in the tray
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, how are you today?
<seb128> I'm great ;-)
<seb128> what about you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i'm good thanks, although a bit tired. i had quite a late night getting the rest of the hardy extensions updated
<chrisccoulson> but they're all done now :)
<mvo> seb128: aha, right. I fix it
<seb128> mvo, thanks ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, :-(
<seb128> chrisccoulson, sorry that you had to work on an holiday
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - that's ok, it's better than doing gardening ;)
<chrisccoulson> although i had to do some of that too
<seb128> lol
<seb128> it's not raining in the uk?
<seb128> we have cold rainy weather there
<didrocks> well, not sure why robert_ancell remerged evince as it's a no win (debian just renamed the patch I've integrated as a SRU differently), but well, pushed
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson
<ayan> morning guys.
<seb128> chrisccoulson, https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-maverick-mozilla-team-discussion btw
<seb128> hey ayan, how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, could you update your alpha1 items there?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I guess you want to move those to alpha2 now?
<ayan> seb128: doing great.
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i can do that. i discussed those with rick on the phone last week and he suggested i move all of my alpha1 work items to alpha 2 anyway
<seb128> chrisccoulson, now is time to do it, we will review the chart for the meeting today
<seb128> didrocks, right, robert_ancell seems to be trying to be a good citizen and merges all sources once for the cycle
<didrocks> seb128: I've already merged evince one week ago, hence my wondering…
<seb128> he maybe didn't notice
<seb128> I can't really speak for him though ;-)
<didrocks> yeah, I guess that if he grepped on merges.ubuntu.com, the "updated merge" isn't really noticeable :)
<seb128> mvo, the rgba emacs issue is likely an emacs bug
<mvo> seb128: fair enough
<seb128> I will let cody comment
<seb128> mvo, using the new update-manager in maverick you need to enter the polkit authentification once for refresh and once to install upgrades, that's a bug or a polkit limitation since those are different actions so require different permissions set?
<seb128> mvo, should I open a bug? ;-)
<mvo> seb128: please open a bug
<mvo> seb128: its kind-of a feature
<mvo> seb128: having fine-grained control over the thing
<mvo> seb128: please report against aptdaemon
<seb128> mvo, ok
<seb128> mvo, will do that after lunch
<seb128> chrisccoulson, when is the firefox new version scheduled for now?
<seb128> upstream schedule
<mvo> seb128: lunch> good idea!
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - june 7th
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - https://wiki.mozilla.org/Releases/ says "early June" now, but an e-mail i have specifies the actual date
<mvo> slomo: aptdaemon backend is ready, I'm not sure if I can commit directly to svn, I will send you a bugreport+patch
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok
<seb128> chrisccoulson, pitti: hey
<seb128> do you know where https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Mozilla/FirefoxHardyJaunty should be sent?
<seb128> u-d-a?
<pitti> uda sounds fine
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, can you check that the wiki draft is ok with you?
<seb128> I've just updated it to point to ara's email for testing instructions
<seb128> pitti, ^ comments are welcome from you as well if you have any
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, can do
<seb128> (rickspencer asked me to send that announce when we are ready for testing)
<seb128> hum, 1, 2, 3 are missing it seems
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you are editing? can you add
<seb128> [1] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Lucid/FirefoxNewSupportModel
<seb128> [2] https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
<seb128> or the ppa is rather 3
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i was just going to do that
<seb128> thanks
<ara> seb128, chrisccoulson: I also blogged about it for people reading only planet.u.c (http://ubuntutesting.wordpress.com/2010/06/01/call-for-testing-firefox/)
<seb128> ara, thanks!
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - ok, i've finished editing now
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thank you!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, "New firefox support model and coming changes in stable updates"
<seb128> chrisccoulson, "New firefox support model and coming changes in stable updates"
<seb128> grrr
<seb128> sorry
<seb128> chrisccoulson, does that seem good for the email title?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, that seems fine
<seb128> or "coming changes for the stable Ubuntu versions"?
<seb128> ok sent
<seb128> pitti, who is moderating u-d-a?
<pitti> I can
<seb128> pitti, if you could review my email there that would be great
<pitti> it's not in the queue yet, though
<pitti> From:     info@banksnews.gr
<pitti> Subject:  Σενάριο καταστροφής και… κρατικοποίησης τραπεζών!
<pitti> seb128: ^ this wasn't it, right? :-)
 * pitti just killed that
<seb128> pitti, it was!
<seb128> jk ;-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<pitti> so, might take a bit
<pitti> I'm back in 30, lunch time
<seb128> pitti, it went through it seems
<pitti> ah, so someone beat me to it then
<pitti> good
<chrisccoulson> so, the fun begins now ;)
<seb128> pitti, is uda moderated for ubuntu emails?
<pitti> yes
<seb128> pitti, it's weird, I pinged you when I sent the email
<seb128> somebody is very efficient at moderating it seems ;-)
<pitti> or there is a whitelist, which I'm not on :) (nor Steve, etc.)
<pitti> seb128 special magic
<pitti> anyway, bbl
<seb128> enjoy!
<seb128> lunch there as well
 * didrocks is sure there is a lot of (if nick == "seb128") everywhere in ubuntu and in the infrastructure :)
<didrocks> pitti: seb128 enjoy your lunch :)
<seb128> didrocks, thanks, you as well if you didn't lunch yet
<didrocks> seb128: thanks :) I'll a little bit later, still want to finish some stuff before
<mvo> pitti: silly question, why does the stuff from https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-m-update-manager-improvements not show up on the foundations workitems traker?
<seb128> mvo, you need to accept it
<pitti> mvo: it's only proposed for maverick, not accepted
<seb128> mvo, the serie goal
<mvo> aha, and I have not the powers to do that myself. thanks, I will ask colin to ack it
<pitti> mvo: can do for you
<pitti> mvo: done, and fixed the "workitems" -> "work items" typo, too
<mvo> thanks :)
<seb128> vuntz, hey
<seb128> vuntz, could you get dconf listed on your gnome versions?
<vuntz> seb128: ah, dconf. Hrm, good point
<seb128> vuntz, thanks!
<ccheney> good morning
<kenvandine> good morning ccheney
<kenvandine> and everyone else
<pitti> hey kenvandine
<kenvandine> hey pitti
<seb128> hello rickspencer3, kenvandine, ccheney
<seb128> hello rickspencer3, kenvandine, ccheney
<ccheney> seb128, hi
<seb128> hello rickspencer3, kenvandine, ccheney
<seb128> ups
<seb128> sorry
<ccheney> heh :)
<seb128> I though I was on the dialog next to xchat
<seb128> kenvandine, https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/dx-m-sound-menu-v2
<seb128> kenvandine, how are your work items for alpha1 there going?
<kenvandine> almost done
<kenvandine> bindings are done
<kenvandine> but distcheck is upset
<rickspencer3> hi all
<kenvandine> hopefully finish that this morning
<didrocks> hey rickspencer3
<kenvandine> hey rickspencer3
<didrocks> hello kenvandine
<kenvandine> hey didrocks
<seb128> rickspencer3, how are you?
<rickspencer3> seb128, ok
<seb128> rickspencer3, I've updated the team meeting template, should the members on rotations still be listed there?
<rickspencer3> I'm trying to get up a little earlier this week
<seb128> rickspencer3, I left them for now since they still have some % of their time and might want to joing the meetings
<rickspencer3> seb128, yeah, I need to update the template
<rickspencer3> I usually just edit it a bit when I create it
<seb128> rickspencer3, I've updated the team members and the maverick workitems url
<seb128> I was just not sure about the rotations
<seb128> I left those for now
<rickspencer3> thanks seb128
<rickspencer3> seb128, how are you? looks like quite a bit of work got done  yesterday despite the holidays
<chrisccoulson> asac - do we need to migrate settings in /etc/firefox-3.0/pref to the new location in hardy (or is it even safe to do that)?
<seb128> rickspencer3, I'm great ;-)
<rickspencer3> chouette!
<seb128> rickspencer3, we got the call for testing and announce for firefox updates done as well
<seb128> thanks to ara and chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> i just noticed the old directory is still there after the upgrade after looking at the comments on http://mozilla.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/4173/537
<rickspencer3> yup
<chrisccoulson> hey :)
<seb128> aquarius, hi
<seb128> aquarius, did you open that pygobject bug?
<chrisccoulson> ara - all of the extensions are in the PPA now btw, i'm not sure if you want to add these to http://mozilla.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/4173
<aquarius> seb128, I haven't yet because it doesn't show up until a patch goes into Rhythmbox to add Python bindings for impl_want_uri and impl_add_uri
<seb128> aquarius, well the bug is there anyway, I wanted to clear that from my sru list
<aquarius> seb128, oh, ok -- I figured it wouldn't need SRUing because the version of RB in lucid doesn't show the bug...but I'll go report it once I finish this conf call
<seb128> aquarius, well, I though it would be useful for you to get the fix in lucid and it might happen in other cases than rhythmbox no?
<seb128> aquarius, thanks
<aquarius> seb128, agreed, so I should have filed it. Will do :-)
<asac> chrisccoulson: your call ;)
<asac> would obviously be nice,
<seb128> hey asac
<seb128> how are you?
<seb128> back to europe? ;-)
<asac> seb128: yeah ;)
<asac> and feel pretty wasted from this timezone flight thing and direclty being busted with work ;) ... but we already know thats life ;)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> pitti, could you accept the rhythmbox sru to updates now? I want to do another sru upload
<seb128> it has 8 days of testing and has been verified now
<pitti> seb128: ack
<seb128> thanks
<LaserJock> didrocks: so my netbook went kinda crazy yesterday. I got the new blingier netbook-launcher, but I lost suspend/resume. I then rebooted a few times and eventually I got suspend/resume back and no blingy n-l
<didrocks> LaserJock: hum that's weird. I don't think this is related to the update, but hopefully, that's easy to check
<didrocks> LaserJock: first, have a look at your GNOME session in gdm and try to do the same :)
<LaserJock> well, I can't repeat it is the thing
<didrocks> LaserJock: then, if it's not related, try to remove CLUTTER_VBLANK in the exec= like of /etc/xdg/xdg-une/netbook-launcher.desktop
<didrocks> urgh
<LaserJock> I mean, I spent a day with this blingy n-l
<LaserJock> then mysteriously after several reboots it went away
<didrocks> hum… that's weird, you mean that netbook-launcher is slow now?
<LaserJock> slow? no, not at all
<LaserJock> it just doesn't have the cool effects
<didrocks> LaserJock: hum, that's what you called blingy. are you sure it wasn't the 2D session you were on?
<LaserJock> I don't know, could be
<LaserJock> it used a fair amount of CPU
<didrocks> LaserJock: logout, and try "Ubuntu Netbook 2D"
<LaserJock> k
<LaserJock> brb
<LaserJock> didrocks: yep, that was it
<LaserJock> I thought the 2D n-l was more boring :-)
<didrocks> LaserJock: ok, for unknown reason, it fallbacked for you to the 2D session before rebooting :)
<LaserJock> so I guess something was weird with my kernel and I lost suspend/resume/3D
<didrocks> yeah
<LaserJock> alright, well, mystery solved I guess
<LaserJock> it had some cool effects though
<didrocks> LaserJock: the goes to the up or down? I understand better our conversation now :)
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> :-)
<chrisccoulson> word travels fast: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODMwNw
<chrisccoulson> :)
<bcurtiswx> chrisccoulson: someone actually pays attention to mailing lists??? :P
<LaserJock> mailing lists? I assume phoronix has an IRC by this point ;-)
<LaserJock> *IRC bot
<rickspencer3> ArneGoetje, bryceh, chrisccoulson, ccheney, didrocks, kenvandine, Riddell, seb128, pitti - Team meeting time in 1 minute?
<didrocks> hey o/
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-06-01
<seb128> hey
<rickspencer3> should be quick today, I guess
<rickspencer3> not a lot on the agenda
<ccheney> hi :)
<Riddell> afternoon
<ogra> you should put a sign into #ubuntu-meeting for the community :)
<ogra> someone is waiting for the desktop team meeting there it seems
<rickspencer3> ooops
<rickspencer3> ogra, can you send them here please?
<rickspencer3> shall we start?
<ogra> Riddell already did
<rickspencer3> thanks ogra
<rickspencer3> and Riddell
<rickspencer3> Outstanding actions from last meeting
<tremolux> heya everyone
<rickspencer3> ACTION: chrisccoulson to investigate any chromium changes appropriate for the distro
<chrisccoulson> hello everyone
<rickspencer3> hi tremolux
 * rickspencer3 adds tremolux to list of pingees
 * kenvandine waves
<tremolux> rickspencer3: :D
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, I assume that you've been way to busy for this
<chrisccoulson> well, i've not had much chance to look at anything other than firefox over the last week ;)
<rickspencer3> good
<rickspencer3> I would have been worried if you had been able to make time for this :)
<rickspencer3> I would have expected some kind of "Back to the Future" scenario :)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<rickspencer3> ACTION: kenvandine to clarify with Dx what is in scope for A2 (DONE)
<rickspencer3> ACTION: rickspencer3 to poke squinky about kubuntu.org
<rickspencer3> I poked him, he said eow, last week
<kenvandine> dx blueprints seem to be in order
<Riddell> rickspencer3: I guess another poke is due
<rickspencer3> Riddell, has it been done?
<rickspencer3> *sigh*
<Riddell> not seen anything done
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> ACTION: rickspencer3 to repoke previously poked squinky
<rickspencer3> wrt kubuntu.org branding
<rickspencer3> moving on
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, partner update?
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> DX team blueprints are accepted and assigned
<kenvandine> WIs all seem to be there
<rickspencer3> (thus the "done" from last week's action item)
<kenvandine> and we did the first round of weekly releases
<kenvandine> OLS still has some work on their blueprints
<rickspencer3> nice
<rickspencer3> urk
<kenvandine> their's aren't accepted for a series
<kenvandine> he is working on getting that done today
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, I can accept if needed, just PM links
<kenvandine> so none of them show up in the burn downs
<kenvandine> sure
<rickspencer3> Riddell, Kubuntu update
<rickspencer3> ?
<rickspencer3> whilest he is copy and pasting: didrocks, tremolux, I think similar weekly updates on UNE and software center would be nice
<Riddell>  * new versions of KDE 4.5, 4.4, Amarok, KOffice all in
<Riddell>  * merges all done in main
<Riddell>  * alpha 1 now has candidate CDs but not working especially well
<didrocks> rickspencer3: I was just thinking about that, will do for next week :)
<tremolux> rickspencer3: sure
<rickspencer3> Riddell, thanks ... need any help w alpha 1 CDs?
<Riddell> rickspencer3: don't think so, we'll sort them out
<rickspencer3> thanks Riddell
<rickspencer3> seb128, chrisccoulson ... would it be worthwhile to say a quick word on mozilla updates for stable releases?
<rickspencer3> does it seem on track, etc...
<rickspencer3> ?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, can do, although i haven't prepared ;)
<rickspencer3> (make sure everyone is in the loop)
<chrisccoulson> so, seb128 sent a call for testing out today
<seb128> (seems chrisccoulson is on it)
<seb128> ara sent the call for testing
<seb128> I did send the announce email
<chrisccoulson> ah, yes ;)
<rickspencer3> is the mozilla release date public knowledge, etc...?
<chrisccoulson> for hardy, we have firefox and all the extensions up-to-date in the PPA, and i'm currently going through the other xulrunner rdepends
<chrisccoulson> firefox for jaunty is done
<chrisccoulson> and we're famous: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODMwNw
<asac> we are famous?
<chrisccoulson> the 3.6.4 release is scheduled for monday
<chrisccoulson> asac - well, not entirely ;)
<chrisccoulson> but word has spread quickly
<rickspencer3> how come when chrisccoulson says this stuff, it's work, but when phoronix republishes it, it's news
<rickspencer3> ?
<asac> heh
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> thanks for the update chrisccoulson
<rickspencer3> and wow! thanks for all the hard work
<asac> (oh its meeting ... /me stops)
<chrisccoulson> heh, you're welcome ;)
<chrisccoulson> micahg has put in a lot of effort too
<rickspencer3> I think that "thanks" comes from everyone, the team, community, etc...
<rickspencer3> thanks to micahg as well then :)
<rickspencer3> and asac, and ara, and seb128 ;)
<rickspencer3> ok, moving on?
<rickspencer3> seb128, release status?
<seb128> hey
<seb128> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/canonical-desktop-team-maverick-alpha-1.html
<seb128> is the chart for alpha1
<seb128> we are a bit behind on this one but alpha1 was rather a target of opportunity for early start
<seb128> we are moving things to alpha2 now
<seb128> which brings us to http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/canonical-desktop-team-maverick-alpha-2.html
<seb128> the trend line is not really adjusted there (will be fixed when pitti reset it for us)
<seb128> but we can see we are lagging a bit behind
<seb128> we just had 2 long weekends though with holidays in europe and the uk,us
<seb128> and people have been busy doing merges or firefox updates
<seb128> so I guess we will catch up quickly
<seb128> don't forget to set your items to done regularly
<seb128> so we can track progress
<seb128> that's it
<tremolux> rickspencer3: btw, if you like I can paste a quickly-written software-center summary
<seb128> rickspencer3, thanks
<kenvandine> seb128, my last a1 one will be done in a few minutes :)
<rickspencer3> tremolux, that would be nice
<tremolux> Progress on desktop-maverick-software-center-front-end (3 work items done)
<tremolux> Bunch of bug fixes this week, and branch reviews/merged completed that fix memory leak issues, UI tweaks
<tremolux> For desktop-maverick-opportunistic-apps-stable-release, we have a decision about a repo - will use a PPA
<tremolux> and mvo and I have been planning the implementation based on that
<tremolux> also, mvo has begun implementing LP login code, has a branch and will test with LP staging server
<tremolux> I think that covers the main stuff
<tremolux> is that what you are looking for?
<rickspencer3> tremolux, yeah
<rickspencer3> I am particularly interested in ensuring that we are in synch with launchpad team
<rickspencer3> so a check in on their progress each week would be helpful
<tremolux> rickspencer3: yep, understood
<rickspencer3> and good news about deciding on the repo, Let the Games Begin!
<rickspencer3> ok, so I am a bit concerned about our burndown charts, but seb128 covered that well
<rickspencer3> any other business?
<didrocks> yeah o/
<didrocks> once you tested that firefox isn't broken for you :-) I would like to get some testing on oneconf (and not stay in a WFM state)
<didrocks> I've made a wiki page for that: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneConf/Testing
<didrocks> This contain mostly all the backend (both direct action and dbus activated) and would be nice to test with your setup and report bugs about invalid applications/codec listed or missing
<didrocks> Bonus point if you test the "diff" feature in using it in more than one host as this is the interesting part :-)
<didrocks> Otherwise I'm pretty confident on the current state and then, oneconf is just waiting on the plugin interface to be implemented in software-center
<rickspencer3> sounds good
<rickspencer3> ACTION: Everyone test mozilla and oneconf
<rickspencer3> any other other business?
<seb128> didrocks, one small note, could you try using the DesktopTeam namespace maybe, will make easier to find it ;-)
<seb128> rickspencer3, no
<seb128> just a reminder that we should merge on debian
<didrocks> seb128: sure, updating so right now (the trunk)
<seb128> so please take some time doing your merges if you didn't yet ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<rickspencer3> ACTION: Everyone get caught up on Debian merges
<rickspencer3> ok, I guess that's a wrap?
 * rickspencer3 taps gavel
<kenvandine> fast meeting
<kenvandine> :)
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<chrisccoulson> 23 minutes ;)
<chrisccoulson> oh
<rickspencer3> uhoh
<chrisccoulson> does anyone testing hardy find it really annoying that the buttons are on the right?
<rickspencer3> haha
<chrisccoulson> perhaps we should do a SRU to move them ;)
<seb128> thanks rickspencer3
<tremolux> chrisccoulson: ha!  yeah, I'm converted now too
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i keep moving my mouse to the left now
<rickspencer3> I always hit alt-space to manage windows
<rickspencer3> it's like the slowest keyboard way of doing it, but I have been doing that for years
<seb128> what does alt-space do?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i just tried that. it seems quite awkward to do
<seb128> pitti, did you reset the trend lines for us?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - it opens the window menu
<rickspencer3> well, I do alt-c then c, for example
<rickspencer3> I don't actually read the menu
<seb128> oh, right
<pitti> seb128, rickspencer3: alpha-N trend line will reset automatically once alpha-(N-1) is released
<seb128> ok, thanks
<rickspencer3> pitti, ack
<rickspencer3> pitti, how about what ivanka and TheDoctor are asking about in email?
<pitti> seb128: I did that for the entire cycle, AFAIR
<rickspencer3> about the design team work items?
<pitti> rickspencer3: I'll get to it; sorry, too much distraction today with alpha-1 stuff
<seb128> pitti, when will it be updated?
<rickspencer3> pitti, understood
<seb128> pitti, this night I guess?
<pitti>         'canonical-desktop-team': 253,
<pitti>         ('canonical-desktop-team', 'maverick-alpha-1'): 8,
<pitti>         ('canonical-desktop-team', 'maverick-alpha-2'): 130,
<pitti> that's what I committed some hours ago
<pitti> it should be current _now_
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/canonical-desktop-team.html looks just fine to me
<pitti> and the other ones match those numbers as well
<pitti> seb128: so what's actually wrong?
<seb128> pitti, the trend line start at 256?
<seb128> I though the reset would give one bar
<seb128> with the line starting today at 290
<pitti> seb128: no, then we'd need to drop history entirely, and that affects charts from other teams as well
<seb128> oh ok
<pitti> next time we need to define a clear spec drafting cutoff point
<pitti> at which we purge the entire DB
<pitti> per-team purging messes up other charts and doesn't work
<seb128> ok, makes sense
<pitti> (for items that other team's members do for your's, and vice versa)
<seb128> thanks, sorry for the noise
<didrocks> seb128: do you have an example of redirection with moinsmoinswiki?
<seb128> no
<seb128> I'm not a wiki user
<seb128> but don't bother for this one now
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I'll note for later :)
<chrisccoulson> can anybody get liferea working in hardy before the mozilla update?
<chrisccoulson> it just freezes here :/
<vish> didrocks: for redirect, in the old page just add:
<vish> #redirect NameOfNewWiki
<didrocks> vish: thanks :)
<vish> np. :)
<chrisccoulson> the webkit version of epiphany feels like a downgrade from the gecko version :(
<chrisccoulson> i can't even get my extra mouse buttons to work properly
<seb128> right
<seb128> not a lot we can do about that though
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it seems a bit sub-optimal for a security update though
<seb128> it does indeed
<seb128> there is probably not so many users on epiphany and still !lucid though
<arand> didrocks: Since you seem to look out for metacity, are you aware of Bug #584287 (and would you mind grabbing the patch?)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 584287 in metacity (Ubuntu) "Unexpected X error (BadDrawable) causing metacity to abort in maverick (affects: 7) (dups: 1) (heat: 60)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/584287
<dupondje> hi guys, did somebody already check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/584287 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 584287 in metacity (Ubuntu) "Unexpected X error (BadDrawable) causing metacity to abort in maverick (affects: 8) (dups: 1) (heat: 60)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> didrocks, ^ could you look at this one tomorrow?
<fagan> I can confirm it too
<seb128> dupondje, some people mentioned it before but most people are not running maverick yet or using compiz
<arand> seb128: From my experience and the talk in ubuntu+1 I would consider it fully confirmed along with the patch by Fabien Tassin confirmed to fix it, not sure if it's the right way to fix it though..
<seb128> arand, nobody said it was considered confirmed
<seb128> we just have nobody who works on this sofware right now
<dupondje> i'm checking it atm, but have to do the dishes :'(
<rlameiro> hello everyone
<rlameiro> how can I add a link to switch keyboard layout on 10.04?
<seb128> rlameiro, hi, try #ubuntu for user questions
<rlameiro> in Karmic it had that option, but in lucid its missing.
<rlameiro> well, i asked in here because this is made by this team, if someone removed this functionality it is the desktop team
<rlameiro> but ok i will go there...
<seb128> no, if somebody removed this option it's the software writers
<arand> seb128: Yea, just your comment before sounded a bit doubting :) And didrocks did do a merge not too long ago... But anyways, just making sure people are aware (since it breaks firefox)
<seb128> arand, how is firefox broken? flashplayer or decorations?
<dupondje> decorations
<seb128> arand, in any case it's a different issue than the one listed before
<dupondje> it flickers like hell
<dupondje> unusable
<dupondje> same for thunderbird etc
<fagan> seb128: is rgba supposed to be on by default yet?
<fagan> or is that coming later
<seb128> fagan, depends of what you call on
<seb128> the theme doesn't use it
<fagan> seb128: ah that must be it
<fagan> I was wondering I saw that csd was turned on but didnt get any rgba
<arand> seb128: as long as firefox is present metacity is completely bust, cannot change focus or input, only if firefox is closed it comes back working, and one can get a terminal and --replace metcity as well...
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> what does 'waiting for approval' mean for an upload for lucid-proposed?
<geser> an archive admin has to press a button and let it through (accept it into the archive)
<dobey> ah ok
<geser> usually that also includes some checks like SRU ack and correct versioning
<seb128> dobey, sru need to be reviewed by the sru team before being accepted though
<seb128> so make sure you follow the sru rules
<seb128> you need to subscribe the sru team and have a testcase and a debdiff to review on the bug
<dobey> seb128: before being accepted in -proposed? or just in the main archive?
<seb128> hum?
<seb128> there is only one upload target for stable updates
<seb128> I'm not sure to understand the question
<seb128> lucid is stable, ie locked
<seb128> nothing go to lucid now
<dobey> right
<dobey> maybe i'm confused about the process for sru then. but i thought fix in -proposed and it gets testing and then is approved to go to -updates
<dobey> (or isn't approved if testing points that direction instead)
<james_w> there's a first check as to whether it is suitable, and whether the rationale is good, there is a test case etc.
<james_w> then there is the check as to whether it passed verification before it lands in -updates
<seb128> dobey, you are right
<seb128> but it's reviewed first
<james_w> no point in testing something that won't be accepted later
<dobey> ah, ok, right
<dobey> sorry :)
<seb128> no worry :-)
<seb128> no worry :-)
<seb128> ups
<seb128> I should really turn touchpad off and use a mouse again there
<dobey> heh
<dobey> just buy a smaller laptop that doesn't have room for a touchpad :)
<dobey> seb128: ok, most everything was done already for the bug anyway (already nominated, sru team subscribed, TEST CASE documented...), so I just attached the debdiff from my upload :)
<dobey> seb128: bug is #571548
<seb128> dobey, ok, so you just need to have somebody from the sru team to review now
<dobey> yep
<dobey> thanks
<dupondje> ok
<dupondje> without client side decoration patch
<dupondje> metacity works !
<rickspencer3> oh shuks
<rickspencer3> 2 minutes until Eastern Edition
<TheMuso> heh
<RAOF> tick, tick, tick... :)
 * rickspencer3 gets IRC log onto woki
<rickspencer3> the wiki too
<rickspencer3> I haven't told you guys about the woki yet
<rickspencer3> but it will be cool, and not at all a type
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-06-02
<rickspencer3> typo, either
<TheMuso> lol
<TheMuso> woki, I like it.
<TheMuso> Not far off a wookie.
<RAOF> “Please update the wookie”.  Got a ring to it.
<lifeless> rrrroar
<rickspencer3> RAOF, TheMuso, robert_ancell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-06-01
<rickspencer3> go ahead and read it over
 * TheMuso reads the wookie... um I mean wiki page. :)
<rickspencer3> and robert_ancell in case you forgot your activity report, not would be a good time
 * TheMuso can't stop laughing.
<rickspencer3> heh
<TheMuso> not much there.
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, right, it was a 20 minute meeting
 * TheMuso is done
<rickspencer3> RAOF, robert_ancell ?
<robert_ancell> done
<RAOF> Done.
<RAOF> My connectivity seems less than wonderful.  Sorry if I lag behind.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, yeah, I'm getting stalled connections too
<rickspencer3> ok, so real quick from the meeting
<rickspencer3> key thing is that we need to start DONEing or POSTPONEDing work items
<rickspencer3> for A2
<rickspencer3> if you have some done, please mark them as such
<rickspencer3> questions?
<TheMuso> No
<RAOF> None.
 * rickspencer3 whip cracking noises
<rickspencer3> ok, there was one thing not on the agenda that I thought would be useful to bring up here
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, so did I read that dchen has really and truly stopped maintain audio for Ubuntu?
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: His involvement will decrease once this extra work that he is doing starts. Don't know any more than that myself.
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, so we need to plan to fill that gap, right?
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Right, and such a plan was started at UDS.
<rickspencer3> I see
<rickspencer3> is there a link or such?
<rickspencer3> do you have the resources that you need?
<rickspencer3> etc...
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: In the form of Daniel having a session with a few people including myself to do a brain dump of common things that need to be done in terms of getting hda hardware to work.
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, and are you planning to do that work?
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: resources wise, I really can't say at this point, depends on how many people from the above referred session end up jumping abord to help. I have received one request already to help out, which is good
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Where I can, and feel comfortable doing so, yes.
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<rickspencer3> I'd feel better if I knew that there was one person on point to make sure that audio keeps getting better
<TheMuso> Userspace wise, I am committed to doing that. Kernel wise, not sure.
<rickspencer3> yeah
<rickspencer3> ok, that makes sense
<rickspencer3> I'll ask the kernel team who is on point there
<rickspencer3> RAOF, TheMuso, robert_ancell any other business?
<TheMuso> Nope.
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Brad Figg has been doing audio related stuff from the kernel team
<RAOF> No other business here.
<robert_ancell> no
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, ack on bjf, but I'm not sure if he's still on point for desktop in 10.10
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Gotcha.
 * rickspencer3 taps gavel
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, thought you might be interested that jono is starting to pull together content for developer.ubuntu.com
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperStackTour
<bjf> rickspencer3, TheMuso, still on point, however, i'm also charged with doing SRU work this cycle
<rickspencer3> bjf, ack
<TheMuso> bjf: Ok
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, oh, cool.
<rickspencer3> I think jono asked for a drupal instance at developer.ubuntu.com
<rickspencer3> doesn't seem to be there yet
<jono> rickspencer3, it will be Wordpress
<jono> currently talking it over with IS
<rickspencer3> Wordpress then
<rickspencer3> meh
<robert_ancell> bratsche, you awake?
<bratsche> robert_ancell, yeah
<robert_ancell> bug 584287, happy to apply and take it upstream but why is the patch correct?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 584287 in metacity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Unexpected X error (BadDrawable) causing metacity to abort in maverick (affects: 8) (dups: 1) (heat: 64)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/584287
<robert_ancell> bratsche, ^
<bratsche> robert_ancell: It's expecting an RGB colormap, and gdk_screen_get_default_colormap() isn't guaranteed to return that.  It should use get_rgb_colormap() or get_system_colormap().
<robert_ancell> bratsche, ok, thanks
<robert_ancell> the documentation on what get_system and get_default does is very basic
<bratsche> robert_ancell: This will not have any negative effect even without the rgba/csd patches applied to gtk+.
<bratsche> robert_ancell: Yeah.. gtk+ right now does return an rgb colormap normally with get_default_colormap(), although it's possible to change that at runtime.  But with the csd/rgba patch I'm pushing into gtk+ it will return an rgba colormap by default.
<robert_ancell> bratsche, so what is the difference between get_rgb and get_system?  Does get_rgb convert the system colormap if it is not in rgb?
<bratsche> robert_ancell: To be honest, I'm not sure of the practical difference between them.  Maybe we should use get_rgb_colormap().. get_system_colormap() will return whatever Xorg is configured to.
<bratsche> To change the colormap to rgba by default we don't want to do this at the Xorg level though (which would then require no change in gtk+) because some apps probably erroneously try to draw black with 000.
<bratsche> That's the reason for modifying it from the toolkit level.
<bratsche> robert_ancell: Actually, I just confirmed in the gtk+ patch.. you should use gdk_screen_get_system_colormap() and not get_rgb_colormap().
<bratsche> That's what gtk+ was setting the default colormap to before.
<bratsche> robert_ancell: And also, thanks very much for taking care of this!
<robert_ancell> bratsche, np
<RAOF> Owch.  Shotwell really chews through memory when importing.
<LaserJock> hmm, I thought somebody (rickspencer maybe) was saying that it hardly used any
<RAOF> Well, it was consuming 1.2GiB physical here and I wanted my system back.
<LaserJock> shesh, that's a lot
<lifeless> RAOF: wheee
<RAOF> Yeah.
<rickspencer3> LaserJock, I have no idea how much it uses when importing
<RAOF> On the plus side, it now has minimal support for RAW formats.
<rickspencer3> sounds like basically "whatever you've got"
<rickspencer3> RAOF, is it worth logging a bug on that?
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> At least, as long as it's reproducible.  I'll give it another whirl.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, bug 510426 - do you have any idea which binary package the Everything and GIMarshallingTests modules should go?  I added them to the glib packages, after reading your bug report don't know if they should go into the -dev package
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 510426 in gobject-introspection (Debian) (and 1 other project) "Everything-1.0.typelib not built in libgirepository1.0-dev (affects: 1) (heat: 4)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510426
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, can you sponsor metacity for me?
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Sure. Does it have a fix that we need for alpha 1?
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, I think so, it's a crasher due to interaction with CSD, and the patch is very simple (and already been tested)
<TheMuso> ah ok.
<TheMuso> will go ahead and take care of it.
<robert_ancell> it's in bzr
<TheMuso> yep gotcha
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: uploaded
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, thanks
<robert_ancell> bratsche, ^^
<RAOF> robert_ancell: I'd probably stick it in the -dev package, as per patch on the linked Debian bug.  Everything is only used in testsuites AFAICT, so -dev makes sense there.  Less certain about GIMarshallingTests, but the same logic probably applies.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, there is a versioning issue putting libraries in -dev though
<RAOF> I don't quite see how - if they're only used in testsuites, then they're basically only really used at build time, and we don't version the -dev package.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, yeah, I guess we need to know if they're only used for testsuites (probably).  My gut feel is they'll disappear once GI stabilises
<RAOF> Well, they're obviously not used for anything but testsuites in the archive at the moment :)
<robert_ancell> pygi is the only thing I know of :) but that's not in the archive yet
<pitti> Good morning
<ccheney> ugh OOo 3.2.1 rules merge is particularly ugly, have to be careful not to screw it up :-\
<jono> ccheney, good luck!
<BalSak> hi guys. does anyone know how to address ubuntu's frequent lock-up's?
<ccheney> bzr merge is not my friend, heh
<ccheney> BalSak: do a memory test
<BalSak> ...not only FireFox (although it happens most frequently in FF, since it's the single app I use the most)
<ccheney> BalSak: if its frequently hanging and not coming back its probably hardware
<BalSak> ccheney: memtest @ boot? will do, but it happens on many of my systems
<ccheney> BalSak: oh hmm
<BalSak>  ccheney: it's only single apps that hang (& grey out), and then come back after a stretch. quite random
<BalSak> very frustrating
<ccheney> BalSak: hmm maybe ask in the user channel or forum with details about your system
<BalSak> #ubuntu ?
<BalSak> loads of noise &  this seems the appropriate channel to deal with desktop-related issues...
<TheMuso> This channel is used for desktop development.
<BalSak> dev. ok. thnx
 * ccheney gone to bed, will fight with bzr merge in the morning
<dupondje> robert_ancell: thx for the patch of metacity :)
<robert_ancell> dupondje, np
<didrocks> good morning
<didrocks> RAOF: hey, my computer is a world of pain this morning, is there a way to install the nvidia blob driver on maverick?
<RAOF> didrocks: The one from jockey worked last time I checked.
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> RAOF: wasn't the case two weeks ago. I'm trying it now (current?)
<didrocks> Guten Morgen pitti
<didrocks> sweet, jockey list me anything anymore (but well, as I had to install the nvidia driver manually, can be related)
<RAOF> Oh!  I know what your problem is going to be - metacity has decided to die, right?
<didrocks> RAOF: right, no more metacity because of csd/rgba I guess (and no compiz/mutter as no more GL with my last update).
<didrocks> just a tty with weechat ;)
<didrocks> but I don't see how this can influence jockey-gtk to not show the nvidia driver
<pitti> didrocks: is that a fresh install?
<pitti> didrocks: also, is nvidia-current-modaliases installed?
<didrocks> pitti: definitively not a fresh install at all :)
<didrocks> pitti: let me check
<didrocks> pitti: not installed, let me try this
<pitti> didrocks: hm, it's installed by default
<seb128> hello didrocks pitti
<robert_ancell> didrocks, RAOF: I just uploaded a fix for metacity
<didrocks> pitti: I guess a dist-upgrade can have broken it, but as I wasn't able to launch
<didrocks> s/launch/use the nvidia integrated driver 2 weeks before, can be related to that
<didrocks> salut seb128
<didrocks> robert_ancell: sweet! I'll try as soon as I get it
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> pitti, hey, how are you?
<pitti> well enough :) we just got the first maverick alpha-1 desktop images
<didrocks> rebooting, brb
<pitti> now with non-crashing kernel :)
<pitti> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20100602.2/
<pitti> happy testing
<seb128> pitti, you decided that sleep was overrated it seems? ;-)
<pitti> ah, I'm getting used to 6 AM :)
<robert_ancell> seb128, do you have any thoughts on gobject-introspection? (see email)
<seb128> robert_ancell, let me check emails
<didrocks> robert_ancell: your metacity fix works, thanks :)
<robert_ancell> didrocks, i just pushed the patch :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, the changes you did are fine with me for upload
<didrocks> pitti: well, for jockey-gtk, still listing anything, but again, my install is crap from karmic. So, I think it's a local issue and will reinstall with the alpha1 image this week-end
<pitti> didrocks: we just got fresh alpha-1 desktop images, feel free to use those :)
<didrocks> pitti: ok, will do it once the "morning tasks" are done :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, did you get pygi working with those?
<RAOF> for my part, it seems like the nvidia-current drivers work fine.
<robert_ancell> seb128, RAOF suggested they should  be in -dev (and that is what the Debian bug is proposing)
<seb128> robert_ancell, do we need pygobject rebuilt with it?
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok, can do that
<robert_ancell> seb128, only if we want pygobject to use pygi as a backend (I believe)
<seb128> pitti, yes I can confirm the hang is due to udisks, see stacktrace on the bug report
<pitti> seb128: ah, thanks
<robert_ancell> I got a PyGI GTK+ demo app working, doesn't need the pygobject recompile
<seb128> oh, nice
<seb128> is there good documentation?
<didrocks> RAOF: can be more than possible, but as I had to install during the lucid dev cycle (before alpha3 I guess) and at the beginning of this cycle manually the nvidia one, I don't trust at all my setup :)
<robert_ancell> seb128, nope, I just guessed and used what I knew from the C API.  I'm going to blog a little demo to get people started when it hits maverick
<seb128> ok
<seb128> you consider it ready for sponsoring?
<seb128> could you push to a non junk location if that's the case?
<robert_ancell> seb128, I'm just changing it from pygi1 to pygi0, will push
<robert_ancell> (I think that's the correct name right?
<seb128> pitti, gnome-session starts without issue it's just gnome-panel and nautilus hanging
<seb128> pitti, "just" which leads you on an empty background
<seb128> I can switch workspaces though
<seb128> the login sound is played as well
<seb128> robert_ancell, I didn't check the packaging yet so I can't tell
<pitti> seb128: ok, let me check something in udisks
<pitti> seb128: for now, please feel free to reassign to udisks
<pitti> (still need to fiddle release bits in parallel)
<seb128> pitti, ok, sorry for the lag to provide infos on the bug but I don't have the box at home so not access to it during the day
<pitti> seb128: np
<seb128> I often can access it in evenings though
<robert_ancell> seb128, no, the packaging needs some work.  I'll do it tomorrow.  gtg
<robert_ancell> seb128, if you could get gobject-introspection done that would speed it up, thanks!
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok, see you
<seb128> will do
<RAOF> Hm.  Who's able to view bug #585871 , and why can't I?
<ubot2> RAOF: Bug 585871 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/585871 is private
<seb128> RAOF, I can't
<seb128> pitti, if jdong ack a sru bug is some ubuntu-archive members supposed to accept it still?
<seb128> bug #553241
<pitti> seb128: they can, yes
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 553241 in papyon (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "No contacts displayed in Empathy, still able to chat (affects: 3) (heat: 18)" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553241
<seb128> bug #273294
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 273294 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 6 other projects) "Rhythmbox can not use smb:// as library location (affects: 28) (dups: 8) (heat: 230)" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273294
<seb128> pitti, he acked those
<pitti> RAOF: I can't as either pitti or apport, sorry
<seb128> pitti, if you could run your sru-accept on those or whatever script you use which does the stock comment etc
<pitti> seb128: can do
<seb128> pitti, danke
<seb128> pitti, if you teach me what you do I can do that myself next time ;-)
<pitti> seb128: let's
<seb128> or should I let that to the sru team?
<pitti> first, open https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+queue?queue_state=1
<pitti> seb128: no, it's fine for you to do
<pitti> rhythmbox is in there
<pitti> 2. check http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html
<pitti> seb128: is there an RB already in -proposed?
<pitti> seb128: I give instructions, you run them?
<seb128> pitti, ok
<seb128> I've papyon open right now so doing that one first
<pitti> ok, fine
<pitti> seb128: make sure your ubuntu-archive-tools checkout is up to date, I updated queuediff yesterday
<pitti> to work with the shiny new queue diffs generated by LP
<pitti> seb128: (tell me whey you updated branch and checked pending-sru for already existing SRUs for those packages)
<seb128> pitti, I'm checking something, the diff on the queue seems weird
<pitti> seb128: that'd be the next step actually :)
<pitti> queuediff -b papyon |less
<pitti> that'll
<pitti> - find the papyon upload in lucid-proposed
<pitti> - parse out the bugs and open them in the browser
<pitti> - show the uploaded debdiff to stdout
<pitti> you need to check debdiff and bugs for sanity
<pitti> bugs need to have a lucid task and a reasonable description
<seb128> pitti, ok sorry, so I've an updated checkout, trying that
<seb128> pitti, ok so I reviewed the diff using queuediff, checked pending-sru
 * mvo hugs slomo for the #584114 upload
<seb128> there is no papyon in the current proposed and the diff is correct
<pitti> seb128: queuediff will print an appropriate sru-accept command
<pitti> seb128: so if everything is alright, first accept the upload from the queue
 * desrt hugs mvo for no reason at all
<pitti> seb128: and if that worked, run the sru-accept command
<pitti> seb128: that's it
 * mvo hugs desrt back because he is desrt
 * pitti hugs desrt and mvo for rocking
 * mvo wonders if bzr merge should have a alias "bzr hug"
<seb128> pitti, ok, easy, thanks
<pitti> seb128: queuediff and sru-accept.py handle all the boring details :)
<desrt> pitti: :)
<seb128> pitti, ok, fail
<mvo> pitti: heh :) hugfest!
<seb128> " Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page. "
<seb128> pitti, ^ I get that when I tried to accept something, can you try on rhythmbox if it works for you?
<pitti> seb128: ah, LP sometimes does that for packages you uploaded yourself or so
<seb128> bah
<pitti> seb128: you can use q -s lucid-proposed -Q unapproved accept
<pitti> seb128: rb accepted
<seb128> pitti, ok thanks
<seb128> pitti, can you sru-accept it as well?
<seb128> I will do papyon sshing the box
<pitti> seb128: you don't have the sru-accept command?
<pitti> I didn't run queuediff
<seb128> pitti, ok, will do it
<pitti> seb128: if not, what's the bug number? (.changes is already gone)
<seb128> pitti, I've access but since you accepted it I figured you maybe wanted to run it as well
<pitti> seb128: nah, that's fine
<seb128> pitti, 273294
<seb128> it's running for papyon right now
<mvo> pitti: have you seen a bt like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/443208/ in apport? is that a known issue?
<pitti> just run it yourself, that's fine
<pitti> seb128: you can run them in parallel, too
<seb128> pitti, ok thanks
<seb128> that worked \o/
<seb128> pitti, danke
<pitti> mvo: hm, it should try both the one and two arg form
 * pitti hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<pitti> mvo: what did you select?
<mvo> pitti: happens on a lucid system, I have not tried to reproduce yet. he selected "don't know"
<mvo> pitti: just got a mail from a friend of mine about problems with umounting usb-devices
<pitti> aah
<pitti> mvo: so, that happens if the linux package hook errors with a genuine TypeError exception
<mvo> pitti: it may well be some package that he has installed that keep it busy, so the problem itself may not be a real bug as such (but I'm not sure yet)
<pitti> mvo: it just looks confusing
<mvo> aha, so its not a error at all?
<pitti> mvo: well, it's a bug in the source_linux.py hook
<mvo> aha
<pitti> mvo: I fixed one instance of that in 1.13.2-0ubuntu1
<pitti> but that's way before lucid
<pitti> mvo: running ubuntu-bug linux might help
<seb128> pitti, ok, so I'm a bit hesitant what to do with bug #579281
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 579281 in telepathy-butterfly (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "http method for msn protocoll does not work when behind a proxy (affects: 2) (heat: 20)" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/579281
<mvo> thanks pitti
<pitti> mvo: i. e. help to see the real exception
<seb128> pitti, I've the feeling I will not get a verification-done on it
 * mvo tries to reproduce
<seb128> pitti, but the update is mainly no change if you don't install python-proxy from universe
<seb128> pitti, and I did it to allow people who need to proxy to get it and to enable updates to newer versions which have fixes as well
<pitti> seb128: can we at least test that MSN still works without a proxy?
<seb128> pitti, yes, would that be enough for you?
<pitti> my biggest concern is about regressions
<seb128> pitti, I will try to get some acks that it doesn't break anything
<pitti> if the bug isn't fixed, or fully fixed, we can do another SRU
<seb128> ok good
<seb128> danke
<pitti> but we mustn't break existing working stuff
<seb128> right, agreed
<seb128> as said I doubt it breaks anything but it seems like I will not get a verification-done for the bug I picked to list in the changelog
<seb128> I will get some people to ack it's still working
<pitti> thanks
<pitti> seb128: ok, I see one open() call in udisks-daemon which could potentially be responsible for this
<pitti> seb128: I'll try a patch and upload it to a PPA for testing
<seb128> pitti, ok, I can test after work today
<seb128> I guess other users can test a ppa version as well on this bug
<pitti> right
<pitti> seb128: argh, I messed up the retracer chroots last time, fixing
<didrocks> pitti: ok, reinstalled maverick and seems fine. I saw that my modification on the notify script in weechat we spoke about at UDS has been broken by subsequent changes, making "smart_notification" (which is off by default) not working anymore, hence the fact you aren't spammed with notification in a pv.
<pitti> didrocks: maverick> good to hear, thanks
<pitti> didrocks: smart notification> right, I don't seem to get _any_ notification for PMs right now
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, someone made an upstream change and broke it
<pitti> seb128: yay, got a first positive test result for my PPA udisk for bug 539515 \o/
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 539515 in udisks (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "probing a non-existing floppy causes long boot delays (affects: 70) (dups: 13) (heat: 424)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539515
<ayan> brb
<seb128> pitti, yeah you!
<seb128> slomo, hi
<seb128> slomo, do you think you could get http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=550478 fixed in debian?
<ubot2> Debian bug 550478 in gobject-introspection "gobject-introspection: Please include the Everything-1.0 typelib" [Minor,Open]
<pitti> didrocks: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/daily-live/20100602.3/ ready for testing, if you want to give it a spin
 * pitti rsyncs
<pitti> didrocks: it's quite a bit bigger than lucid, had to chop off some langpacks
<pitti> didrocks: when I boot the current maverick netbook in kvm, I get a GNOME desktop?!?
<pitti> shouldn't I get a 2D launcher?
 * pitti tries on real iron
<BUGabundo_remote> kenvandine: can I nag I a bit, about douchdb?
<pitti> BUGabundo_remote: just FYI, he's currently asleep (western US time zone)
<BUGabundo_remote> thanks pitti
<BUGabundo_remote> anyone else working in the desktop couch db?
<BUGabundo_remote> broken in maverick, can't find any dupes for my bug
<pitti> the online services folks, but they are mostly in south america, too
<BUGabundo_remote> ehe
<pitti> BUGabundo_remote: rodrigo_ might know
<rodrigo_> BUGabundo_remote, what's broken?
<seb128> slomo, see lp:~robert-ancell/gobject-introspection/add-everything-and-gimarshalling-tests which has the changes
<pitti> didrocks: ah, works (2D launcher) with -vga vmware
<BUGabundo_remote> rodrigo_: hi. let me get the bug id
<BUGabundo_remote> rodrigo_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/588478
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 588478 in couchdb (Ubuntu) "RuntimeError: Can not find port of couchdb. (affects: 3) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rodrigo_> BUGabundo_remote, is desktopcouch-service running?
<BUGabundo_remote> rodrigo_: $ psx couch | pastebinit http://paste.ubuntu.com/443258/
<rodrigo_> BUGabundo_remote, if not, move the bug to desktopcouch project
<rodrigo_> it seems you have 2 instances running
<BUGabundo_remote> should I kill it
<rodrigo_> BUGabundo_remote, killall -9 beam.smp and try again
<BUGabundo_remote> and then restart gwibber
<rodrigo_> and yeah, desktopcouch-service is not running, so gwibber is failing to get the port
<BUGabundo_remote> starting gwibber-service -d -o
<BUGabundo_remote> and it dies
<BUGabundo_remote> I see some instances of desktop-couch again
<rodrigo_> yeah, but not  desktopcouch-service, right?
<rodrigo_> that's the service giving the port via dbus, which is what gwibber is trying to do
<BUGabundo_remote> rodrigo_: $ psx desktopcouch-service | pastebinit http://paste.ubuntu.com/443261/
<BUGabundo_remote> its there
<didrocks> pitti: I'll have a look (sorry, in the middle of fighting reinstalling all my dev tools :))
<rodrigo_> BUGabundo_remote, it was there before, right? Does gwibber work now?
<didrocks> pitti: normally, boot in KVM -> launch netbook-launcher -> fallback on n-l-efl
<BUGabundo_remote> RuntimeError: Unable to find listening port
<BUGabundo_remote> rodrigo_: nope :(
<rodrigo_> BUGabundo_remote, move the bug to desktopcouch, so that chad sees it
<rodrigo_> BUGabundo_remote, do you have d-feet installed?
<rodrigo_> if so, go to the Session bus tab and look for org.desktopcouch.CouchDB service
<pitti> didrocks: yes, it does work indeed, also 3D launcher on real iron
<pitti> didrocks: sorry for the noise
<rodrigo_> if it's there, try running the getPort method from d-feet
<BUGabundo_remote>   Installed: (none)
<pitti> didrocks: I do have something to complain, though: favourites are empty in both 2d and 3d; known or want me to file a bug?
 * BUGabundo_remote installs
<rodrigo_> BUGabundo_remote, (just double click on the method's name in the right-hand list, and click Execute on the dialog that shows up)
<BUGabundo_remote> rodrigo_: should I move the bug,. or add desktopcouch ?
<rodrigo_> BUGabundo_remote, move it, it's either gwibber or desktopcouch
<BUGabundo_remote> done
<didrocks> pitti: urgh, that's weird. Not sure if this is really important as post alpha1, we will transition to unity which have other keys. What do you think?
<didrocks> (sync in progress, will test afterwards)
<pitti> didrocks: ah, I see
<pitti> didrocks: I'll just release-note it them
<didrocks> pitti: well, I can have a quick look but if it's the only issue, it doesn't worth a respin IMHO
<pitti> didrocks: no, don't worry
<BUGabundo_remote> rodrigo_: d-feed doesn't show org.desktopcouch.CouchDB
<pitti> didrocks: I was only asking for the purposes of documenting
<pitti> didrocks: this is that <---------------------> far away from being RC for alpha-1 :)
<rodrigo_> BUGabundo_remote, ok, then it's desktopcouch, so move the bug to it
<BUGabundo_remote> already did
<didrocks> pitti: sure :)
<didrocks> pitti: thanks for the notice, I'll still have a look
<BUGabundo_remote> thanks for the help rodrigo_. you may ping me in #-bugs or #-+1 if something comes up
<BUGabundo_remote> bye
<pitti> didrocks: oh, I guess it'll still be relevant for the 2D launcher, no?
<pitti> didrocks: I'll just file a formal bug for now for the release notes
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, against nebook-launcher-efl and ubuntu-netbook-default-settings please
<didrocks> (that's the two packages which contains those settings)
<pitti> didrocks: bug 588675  FTR
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 588675 in ubuntu-netbook-default-settings (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "[Maverick Alpha-1] Empty favourites (affects: 1)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/588675
<didrocks> pitti: thanks :)
<didrocks> pitti: we also got the two panels and not the dedicated applets. Do you know what changed so that the postinst of ubuntu-netbook-default-settings doesn't seem to have been executed? (I don't remember to add anything to casper about that)
<didrocks> well, mkdir seems to have worked, but not update-gconf-defaults
<didrocks> if I execute it manually, I get /var/lib/gconf/une.* and all is fine (favorites, panel and default applets)
<pitti> didrocks: I don't know of any change there, but admittedly I was quite disconnected from maverick development so far
<pitti> didrocks: you could check the livefs build logs for any errors that the postinst might have spat out?
<didrocks> pitti: do you have any pointer to it please? I can't find it and it's always the issue, I should add a bookmark for them (looked from qa.ubuntu.com…)
<pitti> didrocks: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/ is the root of all the logs
<didrocks> pitti: thanks, bookmarking it
<pitti> didrocks: so you figure that empty favourites and GNOME-like panel configuation is the same root cause?
<pitti> didrocks: I updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/TechnicalOverview accordingly
<pitti> (wrong panels was just confirmed by ara)
<didrocks> pitti: right
<pitti> didrocks: merci
<didrocks> pitti: I'm trying another iso build to see if something happened. Don't see anything in the livefs log
<didrocks> pitti: you're welcome
<didrocks> I'm just worrying now :)
<asac> hola ... any good/clean cdbs packaging example that does a two run build (e.g. two ./configure etc.)
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, i reproduced that desktopcouch bug too... seems completely broken for me as well
 * kenvandine will nag chad when he shows up :)
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, :(
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, also reproduced it in a pretty clean VM
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, btw, the 2 branches for couchdb-glib and evo-couchdb are now done (with introspection and docs), so merge when you wish
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, yeah, saw that... bzr is upset with one of them
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, yeah, poke chad about it
<kenvandine> will figure that out today
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, oh, which one?
<kenvandine> i think it was couchdb-glib
<kenvandine> bzr is complaining about format or something
<kenvandine> but it isn't the usual upgrade to 2a thing
<kenvandine> like i can't even checkout the ~ubuntu-desktop branch
<chrisccoulson> asac - i'm not sure now, but cheese used to do that a few releases ago
<seb128> asac, there is no really clean way to it with cdbs
<seb128> asac, you can look to gnome-menus for example
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, hmm
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, i am wondering if it is a bug in the bzr version in maverick
<kenvandine> i haven't tried it on a lucid box yet
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, it might be, my branch was created and pushed on lucid, from the ~ubuntu-desktop one
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i figured
<kenvandine> i have a dusty lucid VM i'll boot up in a bit :)
<rodrigo_> :)
<asac> seb128: chrisccoulson: thanks
<pitti> yay, LP is back \o/
<didrocks> pitti: ok, if I launch the postinst manually, I get no error and the %gconf-tree.xml are generated. Is it allowed to make an upload with set -ex + some debug info in the postinst script and make a respin and have more logs? I'm kinda stuck TBH
<rodrigo_> bug #588478
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 588478 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "RuntimeError: Can not find port of couchdb. (affects: 3) (heat: 18)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/588478
<pitti> didrocks: sounds fine to me, sure; you can then look at the dailies
<didrocks> pitti: thanks, making the change now
<pitti> didrocks: note that we probably won't re-enable the daily cronjobs before Friday or Monday
<pitti> but it's not that urgent anyway
<didrocks> pitti: not a problem, thanks :)
<pitti> didrocks: on the bright side, standard netbook OEM install works just fine here :) (except the issue above)
<didrocks> pitti: I'm just able to reproduce it installing ubuntu-netbook-default-settings manually here, will be easier to debug
<pitti> ah, nice
<didrocks> once installed "sudo var/lib/dpkg/info/ubuntu-netbook-default-settings.postinst configure" works like a charm though
<aquarius> seb128, pygobject bug filed at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pygobject/+bug/588694 -- I'm not sure how to link it to upstream https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=589253, and I'm not sure that the test case is useful (I'd do a pure pygobject test case that doesn't involve Rhythmbox but I don't really understand the problem well enough to do that). Feel free to change it any way you thi
<aquarius> nk necessary.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 588694 in pygobject (Ubuntu) "null-ok parameter annotation not correctly handled for virtual methods (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<ccheney> good morning
<seb128> aquarius, hey, thank you!
<didrocks> pitti: clearly turning mad: http://paste.ubuntu.com/443328/
<pitti> didrocks: urgh
<pitti> didrocks: does the "default" call somehow overwrite the "mandatory" one?
<pitti> didrocks: perhaps add an ls in between in the postinst?
<didrocks> pitti: hum, good idea, it shouldn't, but let's check
<pitti> didrocks: personally, my next step would be to wrap the calls into strace -fvvo /tmp/update-gconf.$$.log
<pitti> didrocks: and/or annotate /usr/bin/update-gconf-defaults with debugging stuff
 * pitti wants a "sh -x" like option for python
<didrocks> pitti: that makes sense. Maybe a recent change of update-gconf-defaults make it doesn't like using it twice in a row. Thanks for the suggestion
<didrocks> I'll have a look at recent update-gconf-defaults change too (I confirm that none of the file are never ever created in the postinst)
<seb128> the schemas registration got moved to triggers
<seb128> there is maybe a bug there
<didrocks> seb128: well, this is just default with update-gconf-defaults, not schemas, right?
<seb128> right
<seb128> but maybe the schemas defaults registration changes as well
<seb128> I didn't check
<didrocks> hum, I'll have a look
<didrocks>   * update-gconf-defaults, gconf-schemas: do nothing when called from
<didrocks>     dpkg, except from gconf2.postinst itself.
<didrocks> in 2.28.1-2
<seb128> right
<seb128> it's a trigger now
<didrocks> hum, not nice at all for me that :)
<seb128> can't you just use the trigger?
<didrocks> yeah, adding it to the corresponding directories for une
<Laney> didrocks: banshee-meego is in experimental now, fyi
<didrocks> Laney: 1.7.1-1, sweet, thanks. I'll check the banshee release as I don't know if we will go with 1.8 (if they use gsettings and so on) :)
<seb128> didrocks, we can go with 1.8
<seb128> we get the platform updated
<seb128> shouldn't be an issue for random applications to update
<seb128> we need to be careful for things which use shared keys etc though
<pedro_> seb128, bonjour, how are you?
<seb128> hey pedro_
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<seb128> what about you?
<pedro_> seb128, I'm good too, thanks ;-)
<seb128> pedro_, could you test the telepathy-butterfly update and confirm msn is still working btw?
<seb128> no need to confirm that proxy works
<seb128> but we need at least to confirm it doesn't break other things
<pedro_> seb128, can we have gnome-terminal 2.30.1 into lucid ? the upstream maintainer is complaining about the version we're shipping there said it's buggy
<pedro_> seb128, yeap i'll have a look into that
<seb128> didrocks, mvo: ^
<seb128> pedro_, thanks
<pedro_> you're welcome
<didrocks> seb128: ok for banshee
<seb128> didrocks, let me know if we should sync the new version, you might want to check with the banshee Debian,Ubuntu maintainers though
<didrocks> seb128: do you need hands for gnome-terminal update (not sure about the second hilight)
<seb128> didrocks, would be nice if you or mvo could do it
<seb128> I'm doing 80% of the desktop srus atm and still have quite some on my list
<didrocks> seb128: trying to fix the ubuntu-netbook-settings-blabla think first and on it then
<seb128> I would be happy to let this one to somebody who do work on the package usually
<Laney> I've no problem with you syncing it
<seb128> I try to not work on packages I don't touch usually
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I'll check the banshee diff, IIRC we are in sync
<seb128> Laney, do you have an opinion on 1.8 for this cycle?
<seb128> Laney, stability, coming changes, gsettings
<seb128> Laney, I've no doubt we can sync I'm rather wondering if we should think about going for 1.8
<Laney> Not sure what they are doing with regard to the platform, but yes I think that aiming for the next stable is the right thing
<jcastro> anyone have a link to the "push my new awesome app I just wrote in quickly into the software center for the stable release" spec?
<seb128> jcastro, https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-maverick-opportunistic-apps-stable-release
<jcastro> thanks!
<seb128> you're welcome
<didrocks> pitti: ok, I've a fix, do you think it will worth a respin?
<pitti> didrocks: nah, it's fine; it's just alpha-1, the main point of which is to test the merged installer and new kernel
<pitti> didrocks: what was it? great that you figured it out!
<pitti> didrocks: also, folks can just dist-upgrade to get the fix
<pitti> at this point, only major installation failures are worth a respin
<didrocks> pitti: gconf is now using a trigger (kudos to seb128 for mentionning it :)) and so, update-gconf-defaults doesn't work from dpkg
<pitti> aah
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, that bug (bug #588478), you see it on maverick, right?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 588478 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "RuntimeError: Can not find port of couchdb. (affects: 3) (heat: 18)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/588478
<kenvandine> yes
<rodrigo_> ok
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, hi
<kenvandine> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, is there an API for identi.ca?
<kenvandine> yup
<rickspencer3> thinking about using it for the sample app for the developer manual
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> i don't know much about it
<kenvandine> that is segphault's area of expertise
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, do you know where the API is?
<rickspencer3> or is it all form posts?
<kenvandine> not sure
<kenvandine> i think they have something REST
<kenvandine> but anything i know about it is from talking to ryan
<rickspencer3> ah
<rickspencer3> so it's all urllib2?
<kenvandine> think so
<kenvandine> gwibber uses pycurl though
<rickspencer3> pycurl?
<rickspencer3> interesting
<rickspencer3> I guess he needs that to handle auth
<kenvandine> we switched to pycurl to fix some bugs
<kenvandine> urllib2 was causing hangs on facebook
<kenvandine> never figured out why, but pycurl worked reliably
<kenvandine> with facebook urllib2 would just never finish getting the result
<rickspencer3> weird
<kenvandine> looks like gwibber does a post to submit a status update
<kenvandine> it was weird
<kenvandine> but the rest of the methods are downloading json
<kenvandine> but i think there is something better
<kenvandine> just requires oauth or xauth
<kenvandine> i think
<kenvandine> which we will move to
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, http://status.net/docs/api/index.html
<rickspencer3> cool
<rickspencer3> thanks kenvandine
<kenvandine> so that is post
<kenvandine> looks like they have plans to write a "native API"
<kenvandine> whatever that means :)
<kenvandine> they also have a twitter compatible api http://status.net/wiki/Twitter-compatible_API
<rickspencer3> meh
<kenvandine> that document seems to have much more in it
<kenvandine> might be a better reference
<rickspencer3> interesting
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, I think I'll just start with getting a public feed from identi.ca using urllib2, parse that with beautifulsoup, and then stuff it into a DictionaryGrid
<rickspencer3> that should get things going quickly
<rickspencer3> later we can use gio to get the data asynchronously, maybe
<didrocks> seb128: hum, new gnome-terminal needs a new libvte, not sure we want to update that into an SRU
<seb128> didrocks, tricky
<seb128> I think the new version doesn't build
<seb128> udeb build issue
<seb128> pedro_, ^
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, it's not there was only one rdepends :)
<didrocks> like*
<tintin> Hello. I have configured my Ubuntu 10.04 with LDAP. At logon, appear a list of users who have previously logged. How can I remove these "cached" users? I only want to appear the box to write the username and password.
<seb128> tintin, hi, try #ubuntu
<tintin> seb128, thanks, i have tried but im trying in others because anyone knows
<seb128> look to open gdm bugs
<seb128> there is one about it with the gconftool command
<pedro_> seb128, ok, thanks
<pedro_> i hate when they do that, put new lib requirements so late during the cycle...
<didrocks> james_w: waow, when you have a git/svn version bzr bd -e will download the distribution home made tarball, that rocks!
<james_w> didrocks: thank jelmer :-)
<seb128> didrocks, using the deb-src you mean to get the source?
<didrocks> james_w: I'll for sure :-)
<didrocks> seb128: it seems to have taken that, not sure of the internal
<seb128> that's not really new is it?
<seb128> it does that since I use bzr bd
<seb128> seems the logical way to get the current source ;-)
<didrocks> maybe, I just never noticed it as most of the time I do "$bzr bd -e -r <…>" and it looks at debian/watch
<tintin> Hi!  i have an ubuntu 10.04 installation and i have a problem. At logon i select the language i want to work but when start i see that some programs take effect and appears with the language i select, but the system menus does not have the language, any ideas? i see that if i select the language after login on system --> language support everything goes ok
<rickspencer3> tintin, hiya
<rickspencer3> fyi ... this channel is where developers who are developing the desktop hang out
<rickspencer3> we're not much equipped for support questions
<rickspencer3> that's generally in #ubuntu
<rickspencer3> you're welcome to hang out here, of course
<rickspencer3> if you are debugging the code so that you can produce a patch or etc..., then we are equipped to help you with that
<tintin> rickspencer3, ok, sorry and thanks
<rickspencer3> tintin, no apologies necessary, I just didn't want you to suffer waiting for an
<rickspencer3> like I say, you are welcome to hang out
<pitti> bye everyone, see you all on Monday!
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: Sorry everyone started jumping on gnome-session for compiz not starting. I _told_ them at least some of the cases of this problem are because compiz.real is gone
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth - yes, that breaks sessions after upgrading for users that use session saving
<Amaranth> But apparently adding a compiz.real symlink doesn't help for these people either so they just duped the bug I was commenting on to bug 467668 and dropped the compiz part
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 467668 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[regression-release] Neither compiz nor metacity nor nautilus are run at start (affects: 37) (dups: 3) (heat: 196)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/467668
<Amaranth> Although honestly I'd say gnome-session not handling compiz.real going away is a bug too ;)
<chrisccoulson> gnome-session could probably handle that better
<Amaranth> Wow, just realized that broke karmic->lucid upgrades and hardy->lucid upgrades
<Amaranth> That kind of thing should probably be added to the standard QA testing before release
<vish> Amaranth: that is bug 498203 , chrisccoulson remember this one? found it early in lucid
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 498203 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Session starts without any window manager , if saved session is broken (affects: 6) (heat: 28)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/498203
<chrisccoulson> it should only be broken for people using session saving though, and that didn't even work in hardy IIRC
<chrisccoulson> vish - yeah, that's the one
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: I thought the gnome-session that broke it was in intrepid
<Amaranth> s/broke it/dropped it as a useless feature without user input/
<Amaranth> :D
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth - yeah, that's right actually. but the session management worked quite differently in hardy, i wouldn't expect that problem to break hardy -> lucid upgrades
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: That depends, does the new gnome-session have code to read from ~/.gnome2/session?
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth - it doesn't. and it doesn't have the concept of X-GNOME-Provides either IIRC, which is what breaks it
<Amaranth> ah
<vuntz> chrisccoulson: huh? The new gnome-session definitely knows about X-GNOME-Provides
<chrisccoulson> oh, maybe it does
<chrisccoulson> vuntz - i'm talking about the old one ;)
<bjf> on maverick (an upgrade from lucid) I just tried to "sudo apt-get install mplayer" and got: "mplayer: Depends: libdirectfb-1.2-0 but it is not going to be installed"
<bjf> what's the right thing to do here?
<vuntz> chrisccoulson: hrm, okay, I guess I should read more carefully the discussion, then ;-)
<chrisccoulson> vuntz - some users have a saved session which doesn't work after upgrading, because compiz binary got renamed
<chrisccoulson> so the desktop file with X-GNOME-Provides=windowmanager in the saved session doesn't actually work
<Amaranth> arg
<chrisccoulson> and users end up without a window manager
<vuntz> chrisccoulson: bug in gnome-session
<Amaranth> You guys figured out this bug like 2 weeks after I made the change that got rid of compiz.real
<Amaranth> And I didn't hear about it until like a month before release and only recently figured it out
<chrisccoulson> vuntz - yeah, i think i might have mentioned it to you already
<chrisccoulson> i would work on a patch, but i don't really work on gnome stuff atm ;)
<vuntz> I had a patch to rework the provides stuff
<vuntz> it's a bit broken for another reason (forgot which reason, but well...)
<ccheney> anyone happen to be processing sync requests today that can do a couple for me? 588812, 588813
<mvo_> hey seb128
<mvo_> seb128: is there no gnome-session-remove anymore? I have gnome-session trying to start metacity for me currently (but xfwm4 is running because metacity is so crashy on maverick)
<seb128> not for some cycle no
<seb128> the crashy issue should have been fixed today
<seb128> robert_ancell did an upgrade
<seb128> mvo_, ^
<mvo_> aha, cool
<mvo_> thanks!
<asac> mvo_!
<seb128> asac, you should be sleeping by now!
<mvo_> hey asac - what TZ are you currently in?
<seb128> speaking of which time to go to bed ;-)
<seb128> 'night
<mvo_> yeah
<mvo_> here too
<seb128> 'night mvo_
<seb128> enjoy your weekend
<mvo_> you too
 * mvo_ waves
<asac> mvo_: i finally moved to antarctica ... there i can easily switch timezones by walking a few meters ;)
<mvo_> asac: I knew it ;)
<mvo_> asac: longer days too
<mvo_> so its easier to get more done
<ajmitch> it's a bit cold there at this time of year
<mvo_> s/at this time/at any time/
<mvo_> :P
 * mvo_ really should go to bed now before he becomes even more silly
<asac> 'night mvo_
<mvo_> night asac and ajmitch
<asac> byebye
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-06-03
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, I've uploaded a pygi package - are you able to "add it to the overrides"?
<robert_ancell> I think that means it's in the new queue
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: I am not an archive admin.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, where can I find the list of archive admins?
<micahg> robert_ancell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArchiveAdministration#Archive days
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, thanks
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: np
<didrocks> good morning
<baptistemm> helllo
<didrocks> hey baptistemm, how are you?
<baptistemm> ca va
<seb128> hey didro
<seb128> didrocks,
<didrocks> salut seb128, ça va ?
<seb128> oui, nickel, toi ?
<baptistemm> just a little bit borred since 3 weeks, not a lit of will to do some ubuntu taks I wanted to do
<didrocks> seb128: ça va, blackout internet (freebox ne se synchronisait plus) à partir de 22h, mais heureusement, ce matin, c'est réparé
<didrocks> contacté le service technique dans une fenêtre javascript à partir du browser de mon portable en 3G :)
<baptistemm> ca permet de faire un break l anuit: à)
<didrocks> baptistemm: ouai, enfin tout de suite, c'était "comment je vais bosser demain ?" ;)
<didrocks> baptistemm: I can't pair my bluetooth headset in maverick (when I click on "configure a new device" I get notice), any command line I can trigger to debug this?
<baptistemm> You means the discovery doesn't list your device ?
<baptistemm> -s
<didrocks> baptistemm: the command line (hcitool) does, but not the indicator/applet (nothing happen when I click to configure)
<didrocks> baptistemm: do you know where the local data are stored for bluetooth-applet? (the current paired-list)? Maybe an incompatible format as I kept my /home for reinstalling
<didrocks> uncompatible*
<baptistemm> didrocks, this is system-wide in /var/lib/bluetooth/xx:xx:xx:xx:xx/
<baptistemm> sorry I'm on a call
<didrocks> baptistemm: no pb, thanks a lot already, looking if I can get something :)
<didrocks> baptistemm: ok, I got the dialog after removing what was on that directory the second time. I'll recheck later again with a clean config. Thanks for the help :)
<didrocks> seb128: btw, I pushed mutter yesterday evening if you didn't notice
<seb128> I did noticed
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> you're welcome
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, i'm good thanks. how are you?
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<didrocks> good morning chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'm fine thanks :-)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I hope soon some testing on your workaround for the panel corruption from ubuntu-fr users :)
<seb128> what workaround?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - that didn't work ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: oh really? :-(
<didrocks> seb128: it was unactivating gtk managing itself the sub X window
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - yeah, i was just clutching at straws there - i tried it and didn't see the issue, so i asked other people to try it too
<chrisccoulson> and they still got the issue
<didrocks> (GDK_NATIVE_WINDOWS)
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> and deactivating the lazy load of nm applet has been already tried too?
<seb128> the bug has reported in karmic
<seb128> which was not doing lazy loading
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure it's related to nm-applet really. i've seen the corruption on pretty much every applet
<seb128> has been reported
<didrocks> seb128: right, apparently it's just triggering it more often (from the bug report comment, didn't try it myself)
<didrocks> but yeah, that's not the root cause
<seb128> or we have higher number of users on the lts
<seb128> it's really something we should fix but I'm not sure how to debug it
<didrocks> yeah, tricky. I got it very often on my netbook (small screen size related?) but almost never on my laptop.
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - i get it on my desktop too (with a 22" screen) ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: that's because you are a power user :-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<didrocks> and it tries to be nice with you, like "debug me… please"
<chrisccoulson> i need to attach the 22" screen to my laptop really, and give joanne the 20" screen
<chrisccoulson> i wonder if she'll notice
<seb128> lol
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> it's a risky move, she might notice and you might pay back ;-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<didrocks> I had a look at 22" screens recently to buy one. But most of them have the same resolution than the one to my 17" laptop (1920x1200), so I'm not so motivated to change…
<chrisccoulson> yeah, my 22" has the same resolution as the 20"
<chrisccoulson> but it is easier to see things ;)
<seb128> well it's still nicer for your eyes
<seb128> I'm much less tired on a my desktop screen than on the laptop one
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I feel really tired during the evening when I look at subtitles and I can't read. So I'll change in any case, but only once I've moved to Lyon :)
<didrocks> so for that, it makes sense if you tell me your eyes notice the difference
<aquarius> seb128, I want to add a gconf key from the music store RB plugin which directs u1ms:// URLs to Rhythmbox. debian/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store.gconf-defaults can have "/desktop/gnome/url-handlers/u1ms/command	'rhythmbox "%s"'", but...do I have to add a schema somewhere else that creates that key?
<seb128> aquarius, it's not required
<seb128> it would give you descriptions for the key
<aquarius> seb128, how does gconf know what type the key is? it guesses based on the value?
<seb128> aquarius, you need to specify the type when you set it
<seb128> the gconf-defaults system do it for you
<aquarius> seb128, that's what I don't understand, though. The current debian/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store.gconf-defaults has one line in it: /apps/rhythmbox/plugins/umusicstore/active	true
<aquarius> which doesn't specify a type
<seb128> true is a bollean
<seb128> l->o
<seb128> gconf-defaults try to be smart about that
<aquarius> ah, so the gconf-defaults system looks at the value and works out what the type must be. cool. :)
<seb128> yes
<aquarius> right, then I shall add my two extra lines and it's all good. yay.
<ccheney> good morning
<kenvandine> good morning ccheney
<seb128> aquarius, you might want to do your changes over maverick and not lucid
<aquarius> ah crap did I just propose the packaging branch change against the lucid version?
<aquarius> I am so stupid.
<aquarius> kenvandine, sorry
<aquarius> so I want to propose the merge against lp:ubuntu/maverick/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store, yes, kenvandine?
<aquarius> seb128, thanks :)
<seb128> aquarius, you're welcome
<kenvandine> seb128, the maverick branch doesn't exist, do i just push to that?
<seb128> use lp:ubuntu/<source> it should work? or check with james_w
<kenvandine> it doesn't
<kenvandine> james_w, ^^
<kenvandine> well, it does... but it looks like the lucid branch
<kenvandine> actually it doesn't
<kenvandine> bzr: ERROR: Invalid url supplied to transport: "lp:ubuntu/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store": rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store in ubuntu has no default branch.
<james_w> give me a moment, I'm on a call
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> thx
<Laney> didrocks: I think I'm just going to request a sync of banshee now
<Laney> any objections?
<didrocks> Laney: just one sec, was going to ping jcastro about that
<jcastro> yo
<didrocks> jcastro: do you know about upstream plan for new banshee ? (stable release date, and so on)
<didrocks> hey btw :)
<Laney> they have a calendar up
<jcastro> didrocks: it's following GNOME now
<Laney> it follows the gnome schedule
<didrocks> sweet, so perfect, no objection Laney for syncing, thanks
<jcastro> nice, is this for 1.6.1?
<seb128> jcastro, no, 1.7
<jcastro> oh
<seb128> Laney, I can do the sync for you now
<didrocks> jcastro: yeah, with all the new goodness :)
<Laney> seb128: ok cool, it's from experimental
<Laney> seb128: and will need binary NEWing
<seb128> ok
<jcastro> if anyone wants to help I think hyperair need some acks for the SRU for 1.6.1 in lucid.
<didrocks> seb128: btw, if you can do a binary NEWing row, mutter needs love :)
<hyperair> jcastro++
<hyperair> bug #585761
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 585761 in banshee (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "[SRU] Banshee 1.6.1-1 New upstream bugfix release (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/585761
<Laney> hyperair: you subscribed the wrong team, it's ubuntu-sru now
<hyperair> Laney: oh whoops.
<seb128> you don't need acks before upload
<Laney> hyperair: are you sruing podsleuth too?
<Laney> (if not, please do)
<hyperair> Laney: yes, but i haven't gotten roudn to filing the bug
<Laney> no probs
<seb128> Laney, synced
<Laney> thanks a lot
<jcastro> Laney: so it's likely been sitting there the whole time due to a bad tag?
<seb128> jcastro, it should be uploaded, it's not a tag issue
<seb128> requires somebody to sponsor the upload
<Laney> motu-sru always reviewed before upload
<Laney> so we're not used to doing it the new way
<jcastro> oh ok
 * jcastro is still trying to get his head around this
<Laney> hyperair can just upload it
<seb128> not sure how it works for universe
<Laney> it's supposed to be a unified process now AIUI
<seb128> ok
<seb128> usually for main the sru team review the queue
<seb128> then go back to the bug from the changelog
<seb128> so if you don't upload they will not notice it
<seb128> emails is noisy
<seb128> it's easier to use the upload queue for seeing was is waiting for review
<hyperair> okay, so i should just upload banshee and podsleuth?
<hyperair> using syncpackage?
<didrocks> (I don't want to imagine the ubuntu-sru email list)
<hyperair> heh
<Laney> heh
<Laney> you should file a tracking bug for podsleuth first
<seb128> don't do sync for sru updates
<seb128> you need proper lp bug tracking etc
<Laney> I guess you could just add a -1~ubuntu1 entry above it
<seb128> you should also make sure debian didn't do any packaging cleaning
<seb128> or random changes
<seb128> we only want the required changes for sru updates
<hyperair> well i didn't do any packaging cleaning, and i was the one who did the podsleuth release
<hyperair> either way it's a new upstream release, is that okay?
<seb128> depends of the diff it has
<hyperair> new upstream bugfix* release.
<seb128> but you can always upload and wait for the sru team to review it
<hyperair> well you can't really get much worse than lucid's current podsleuth =p
<hyperair> it fails completely since hal doesn't start automatically any more
<fta> anyone using evolution here? if you are, could you please check the message-id of an email *you* sent to see if its domain is/isn't @localhost.localdomain?
<seb128> fta, ubuntu version?
<seb128> fta, it isn't on lucid
<fta> seb128, yep, i'm working on an upstream bug, and they rejected my patch because on redhat, it's using @localhost.localdomain so my patch leads to rejected emails
<fta> i said it's a broken setup but they say it's a popular one
<torres09> hey everybody..cannot run gnome on ubuntu 10.04...crashes every 10s or so,...any way i can get ubuntu up ad running? any help is appreciated
<stenten> !support
<ubot2> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<didrocks> seb128: thanks for mutter bin NEWing
<seb128> didrocks, np, I was pondering doing it or not before weekend ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: well, a gir package, not a big deal I think :-)
 * didrocks hugs seb128
<didrocks> well, time to enjoy the early week-end, see you on Monday!
<didrocks> seb128: enjoy your long week-end too :)
<Sarvatt> didrocks: mutter needs the same patch as in metacity 1:2.30.1-1ubuntu2 btw
<didrocks> Sarvatt: are you sure? from my tests it wasn't needed
<didrocks> Sarvatt: did you test and have some issues with it?
<Sarvatt> positive, run glxgears
<Sarvatt> crashes mutter the the same way as metacity
<didrocks> Sarvatt: that's weird, the patch was for a segfault, not performance only (it was crashing there)
 * didrocks reinstalled and try mutter --replace again
<didrocks> crashing the box before week-end :)
<seb128> didrocks, thanks, enjoy your weekend as well!
<Sarvatt> http://sarvatt.com/downloads/patches/0001-Use-gdk_screen_get_system_colormap-instead-of-gdk_sc.patch (which is the same as the metacity patch) fixes it and makes mutter usable again on maverick :)
<didrocks> Sarvatt: oh, that's fun, it only crash when you use a function which uses GL
<didrocks> Sarvatt: for basic usage, no crash
<didrocks> I'll upload that now and then week-end time :)
<didrocks> thanks for the notice
<Sarvatt> no worries, sorry for bringing it up right when you were leaving :)
<didrocks> Sarvatt: no pb :) That's weird because you can use mutter without any issue for basic things (moving windows, switching ws, minimizing, closing…) with all the fancy effects
<didrocks> it's only when you launch something like glxgears that it crashes
<Sarvatt> there were other things that crashed it too, its just glxgears always did it :)
<didrocks> Sarvatt: my metacity before the patch was crashing from the beginning
<Sarvatt> been my main window manager for a long time and had to switch to compiz about a month ago with the gtk changes :(
<didrocks> well, you can switch back now :)
<Sarvatt> yeah, i use it from git though and have been adding that patch :D
<didrocks> Sarvatt: I'll give it the same name than the metacity one for easier followup
<Sarvatt> should be able to just use the metacity one directly? i just didnt have it handy
<didrocks> Sarvatt: I have it, I just credit you in the changelog :)
<didrocks> Sarvatt: ok, built, tested and it fixes the crash when launching glxgears (at least ;)). Pushed
<didrocks> thanks for noticing it
<fta> bratsche, should i file a bug for acroread corrupted display because of rbga? acroread is in partner so i'm not sure. workaround is to set XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 in the wrapper
<bratsche> ugh
<bratsche> Yeah, sure.
<bratsche> fta: Thanks.
<fta> bug 589409
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 589409 in acroread (Ubuntu) "acroread corrupted display when using RGBA in gtk (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/589409
<Sarvatt> thanks for the tip fta, that fixes vmware workstation as well
<robbiew> kenvandine: ping
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, I guess gwibber is not starting for some folks, is there a bug report on this?
<arand> rickspencer3: Bug #588478
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 588478 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "RuntimeError: Can not find port of couchdb. (affects: 10) (dups: 4) (heat: 66)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/588478
<rickspencer3> arand, tx
<arand> rickspencer3: Seems to be somewhat figured out what the issue was though..
<rickspencer3> *sigh*
<rickspencer3> desktopcouch has a tendency to break us :)
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, it's the kernel
<kenvandine> the way the find the port breaks with the maverick kernel
<rickspencer3> oh sweet
<rickspencer3> seems "finding ports" has always been a bit hackish
<kenvandine> yup :/
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, is there a workaround?
<kenvandine> boot the old kernel
<arand> rickspencer3: run it with sudo >_<
<kenvandine> ewwwww
<rickspencer3> lol
<arand> eww indeed, but for some weird reason it works
<kenvandine> humm
<rickspencer3> why not just log in as root?
<kenvandine> linspire did :)
<JanC> only for a short period though  ;)
<kenvandine> :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-06-04
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, does syncing a new package from Debian require archive-admin permissions?
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: it requires an archive admin to do it yes.
<RAOF> Until the magical “sync me!” button gets implemented, at least.
<RAOF> Thinking of which... it's time to upload Xserver 1.8.1 + all the goodies.
<lifeless> RAOF: oh btw
<RAOF> lifeless: Yah?
<lifeless> RAOF: please please please figure out how to disable the 96dpi pinning
<lifeless> RAOF: I just went multimonitor
<lifeless> and it really wrecks that
<lifeless> my CRT != my laptop LCD in DPI, resolution or aspect ratio.
<bryceh> lifeless, that's not X that's pinning it, it's gnome
<bryceh> lifeless, and it's easy to change, just go to the Appearance system tool, and go into the Fonts section
<lifeless> bryceh: how so? xrandr is showing it
<RAOF> Well, it's actually X too, isn't it?
<bryceh> there's an input widget for selecting a different DPI
<lifeless> sorry, xdpyinfo
<bryceh> RAOF, shouldn't be anymore
<lifeless> bryceh: I've had my font setting set correctly for 10 years
<lifeless> bryceh: when I set the mm in my xorg.conf correctly, and it gets ignored - even though the x and y sizes are reported correctly, I blame X
<bryceh> xdpyinfo calculates based on the resolution and physical dimensions of the screen - you can check those numbers in your calculator to see what the right dpi is
<bryceh> I don't think anything in X is "pinning" it
<lifeless> screen #0:
<lifeless>   dimensions:    2840x1050 pixels (751x278 millimeters)
<lifeless>   resolution:    96x96 dots per inch
<lifeless> thats weird too, let me unplug the CRT for a sec
<bryceh> yep, that works out to 96 dpi
<bryceh> so it's correct... still it may not be what you *want*
<RAOF>   dimensions:    1440x900 pixels (381x238 millimeters)
<RAOF>   resolution:    96x96 dots per inch
<bryceh> thus the ability to override it
<RAOF> Those dimensions are *wrong*
<JanC> mine says:
<JanC>   dimensions:    1920x1080 pixels (508x285 millimeters)
<JanC>   resolution:    96x96 dots per inch
<JanC> and the fysical dimensions are incorrect  :P
<bryceh>   dimensions:    1280x1024 pixels (338x270 millimeters)
<bryceh>   resolution:    96x96 dots per inch
 * RAOF suspects that something is calculating the physical size based on the resolution & 96 DPI
<lifeless> bryceh: so, in xorg.confg I have DisplaySize 261 163
<JanC> it's only 480mm wide
<lifeless> bryceh: thats very different to 2840x1050
<lifeless> blah unit confusion
<lifeless> thats different oo 751x278
<bryceh> RAOF, possibly
<lifeless> bryceh: my laptop screen is 1440x900 - and 261mm x 163mm
<JanC> so my screen is really closer to 100 dpi than to 96 dpi
<RAOF> Well, my monitor is ~260mm wide, and the EDID is correct: [    62.251] (II) intel(0): clock: 74.1 MHz   Image Size:  261 x 163 mm
<Tm_T> I has silly 92 dpi forced here
<lifeless> and mine is 144dpi
<lifeless> 96 is *waaay* off
<lifeless> RAOF: what does your xdpyinfo claim
<RAOF> I've already pasted it above.
<lifeless> ahright\
<lifeless> yes, its wrong
<RAOF> 381x238 mm
<bryceh> on karmic:  dimensions:    3840x1200 pixels (1036x324 millimeters)
<bryceh>   resolution:    94x94 dots per inch
<bryceh> which is correct dimensions according to xrandr
<lifeless> bryceh: check your edid output in the X log
<lifeless> bryceh: my xrandr gets it more right than xdpyinfo, but xrandr doesn't report the dpi being reported to programs
<Tm_T> I presume whatever you have set in gnome has it's own affect
<RAOF> Yes, on GTK apps.
<bryceh> DVI-I-2 connected 1280x1024+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 376mm x 301mm
<bryceh>   dimensions:    1280x1024 pixels (338x270 millimeters)
<bryceh> that's xrandr and xdpyinfo from a lucid system... clearly wrong
 * ajmitch sees that the correct dimensions are found in Xorg.0.log, but xdpyinfo says differently (and 96DPI, again)
<RAOF> I suspect we're talking about https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=23705
<ubot2> Freedesktop bug 23705 in Server/general "xserver 1.7.0rc0 uses wrong dimensions" [Normal,Reopened]
<ajmitch> I doubt my my laptop screen is 423 mm wide
<bryceh> lifeless, you can add that ^^ watch on your bug report
<lifeless> I haven't bugginated yet
<lifeless> I thought it was widely known
<RAOF> bryceh: Incidentally, this is what I was talking about at UDS when DPI came up :)
<bryceh> hmm, if you look at xorg-server and grep on dpi you can see the history of this
<bryceh> we carried various patches to force it to 96 for quite a while, but then finally dropped that (and later reintroduced it via gnome)
<bryceh> it seems meanwhile upstream took the patch
<Tm_T> I think forcing dpi something for all is silly
<bryceh> that's kind of my opinion too, but I can see the point in having it forced since it breaks quite a few people.  but I rather see it forced at the window manager layer than at the X layer
<Tm_T> true that
<bryceh> but maybe upstream knows something we don't
<bryceh> RAOF, anyway you could doublecheck with seb128 that we're still having GNOME do 96 dpi and if so revert that upstream change if you'd like.
<bryceh> iirc when I talked to the kubuntu guys they preferred to configure to not force to 96 dpi but you could doublecheck that with Riddell
<bryceh> anyway
 * bryceh goes back to NOT working on X.org for the afternoon ;-)
<Tm_T> bryceh: ye, and it's simple one config option if we choose otherwise
<RAOF> lifeless: Incidentally, if you're using an external monitor I assume you've got one of those docking stations for the x201?  How are they?
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> just plugged in
<lifeless> RAOF: so, can you file a bug on this, as I've no particular interest in tracking all the bits
<lifeless> just in seeing it work better ;)
<RAOF> Does your x201 have digital output ports?  That's the main thing lacking from my x200
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> standard analogue VGA D connector
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, can you sponsor nautilus, libwnck? Thanks
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: sure
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: uploading both.
 * TheMuso -> lunch.
<ccheney> RAOF, x200 ultrabase has a displayport connector, i have one but haven't bought a displayport to dvi converter to use it with my monitor
<ccheney> RAOF, the ultrabase is the part that snaps on the bottom that can hold another hd or optical drive
<RAOF> ccheney: Yeah.  I was looking at that.
<RAOF> And while I'm in the “stuff I'd like to spend money on” store, a nice big 20+ inch monitor would also be high on the list :)
<ccheney> i guess vga projectors are still more common than digital ones
<ccheney> 20"+ monitors are fairly cheap unless you go for IPS (which is better and what i have), i have an old HP 23" IPS
<RAOF> I'd have preferred Lenovo to go the Apple route - small, non-standard connector + adapters to everything.
<ccheney> mini display port is actually standardized now and iirc free to license
<ccheney> but i'm not sure if you can go from that to vga, at least cheaply since it would need digital to analog converter in the adaptor
<ccheney> hmm actually its only $20 for the apple apparently so is not bad
<ayan> good morning.
<freud_> hi all
<freud_> if i boot my ubuntu desktop without monitor connected i cannot get logon through VNC, only putty...any solutions?
<fagan> freud_: thats off topic for this channel ask on #ubuntu
<fagan> this is for development of ubuntu desktop
<fagan> not support
<freud_> sorry
<fagan> freud_: its fine :)
<AnAnt> Hello, I have a question about XDG menus, an app. has those categories in .desktop file: Categories=Education;Literature;Science;Electronics
<AnAnt> usually Electronics menu is not installed by default on systems
<AnAnt> the question is, how can I make this app. appear in Science *ONLY IF* Electronics menu does not exist ? Otherwise if, the menu exists, it should ONLY appear in Electronics menu ?
<fagan> AnAnt: it should just go into science main
<AnAnt> fagan: meaning ?
<fagan> if electronics doesnt exist it will just go into the main science part
<fagan> it would go into electronics if it exists
<AnAnt> fagan: it would appear in BOTH electronics & science if electronics exist
<fagan> electronics is a sub menu to science
<AnAnt> no, it isn't
<fagan> anyway electronics isnt in the menu anyway so it doesnt matter
<AnAnt> fagan: it is if you install extra-xdg-menus package
<fagan> hmmmm then I dont really know id say it might have a link in both
<fagan> like the way evolution used to be in internet and office
<ccheney> Riddell, are you processing sync requests today?
<ccheney> seb128, i saw you commented on my two sync requests saying it happens automatically but they haven't been synced yet and were uploaded to debian over a week ago, how often does it happen? i need those two packages for OOo
<ccheney> er the latest versions were uploaded over a week ago, they had been in debian but not ubuntu prior to that also
<ccheney> hmm nm, they used to be in experimental before then, so only been in unstable a little over a week
<ogra> didrocks, tickle
<didrocks> kenvandine: hey, desktopcouch which doesn't want to start on a fresh maverick alpha1, known bug?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> it doesn't like the maverick kernel :/
<kenvandine> if you boot the 2.6.32 kernel it'll work
<didrocks> kenvandine: ok, no need to feed a new bug so :)
<kenvandine> chad is working on that
<kenvandine> :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: well, it was working on the first 2.6.34 kernel
<kenvandine> yeah, i think it was
<didrocks> (as I dist-upgraded to maverick then and used it)
<didrocks> but just reinstalled from scratch and just saw that :)
<kenvandine> we think it is the proc digging they do to find the port
<didrocks> ok, I just stopped at "I can't find the port" :)
<kenvandine> yup :)
<didrocks> they make some proc digging for that?
<didrocks> how it works,
<didrocks> ?
<kenvandine> yes...
<kenvandine> it is kind of ugly
<kenvandine> and the regex never finds a match now
<didrocks> oh bad :/
<didrocks> ok, hope that will be fixed easily :)
<didrocks> ok, signing off again (and for good) for the week-end!
<kenvandine> later!
<didrocks> kenvandine: have a good week-end too!
<kenvandine> you too!
<seb128> didrocks, kenvandine: we have a bug about lpi being broken which is due to normal users not having access to proc entries it seems
<seb128> it's likely some new security thing
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> got a bug number?
<seb128> not sure if that can break the desktopcouch code
<seb128> pedro_, ^
<seb128> no but I know pedro triaged some duplicates
<ogra> didrocks, do you plan to still ship the 2D fallback UI in maverick for netbook ? or do i need to do some special stuff for armel ?
<seb128> or check with kees
<kenvandine> i think that is the same issue then
<didrocks> seb128: I saw the lpi bug but didn't read it (yet), ok, thanks for the notice
<didrocks> ogra: well, I'm not sure for now. I would say "no" as the 2 interfaces are quite different
<ogra> hrm
<didrocks> ogra: we still can ship the 2 sessions (one une "unity" and one une "efl")
<ogra> we need some similar behavior to the old way ... i.e. autodetection
<ogra> for arm at least
<ogra> the image will come without 3D support but there will be drivers you can install from a ppa or multiverse
<ogra> i.e. imagine nvidia
<didrocks> ogra: hum, ok, and can depends on which drivers is installed changed the default session?
<didrocks> (just thinking…)
<ogra> that would be best, yes
<ogra> i think asac was working on a way to hook that into jockey
<didrocks> ogra: for instance, there was a bug in an kernel update, people got fallback to efl and were puzzled
<ogra> but effectively the old way we had in lucid was good
<didrocks> ogra: it would be better, I still have my script to change default session. It's just about triggering it at the right time
<ogra> ok
<ogra> lets talk about that later (i currently dont even have images) the issue came up in a customer call today
<ogra> if there is any way thats suitable i'm fine
<ogra> and i'll happily take the task to work on it, i just wnat to have it on the desktop team radar that such issues exist
<didrocks> ogra: ok, let's discuss in a week (I'll upload unity next week into maverick, the time to write MIR, seed it, and so on)
<didrocks> ogra: and then we will concentrate on that :)
<ogra> yeah, no hurry
<didrocks> ogra: understood :)
<ogra> will take me another week to even get images
<didrocks> ogra: we still can retake my code for netbook-launcher in the worst case :)
<ogra> or even two
<ogra> since we're redoing our way of images completely for arm
<ogra> well, the guys want uinity actually :)
<didrocks> Laney: did you test banshee before syncing it into ubuntu? It's broken here FYI
<didrocks> ogra: that's understandable :)
<ogra> hehe
<didrocks> ogra: do you have good driver now for it?
<ogra> no, thats the point
<ogra> they want to work it out during maverick development
<didrocks> that would rock :-)
<ogra> the HW uses GLES and nobody ever tested unity on that
<ogra> there are roumors that clutter works very bad
<ogra> but nobody has ever proven that
<didrocks> hum, I never tried GLES, but I won't be surprized that clutter suffers on it
<ogra> well, there are different camps ... clutter guys claim it works fine
<ogra> (but have never proven it)
<ogra> GLES guys claim its dog slow (but have never proven it) :)
<ogra> its a funny situation
<didrocks> heh :)
<didrocks> well, testing is the only way to know, so
<ogra> so having unity in the arm images and having the HW guys provide use a driver will actually get us some data :)
<ogra> s/use/us/&
<didrocks> sure, we'll see :)
<ogra> thansk for your time :)
<ogra> go back to work ! :)
<didrocks> ogra: you're welcome ;)
<ogra> and have a nice weekend
<didrocks> ogra: well, today is off in fact, that's why I didn't answer you at your first ping
<didrocks> just get annoyed by desktopcouch crashing, and then by banshee too :)
<didrocks> but this time, /me out
<didrocks> enjoy your week-end ogra
<ogra> yeah, you too
<didrocks> thanks
<asac> didrocks: do you know something about jockey?
<pedro_> didrocks, seb128, kenvandine bug 589656 ; kees is following on it now
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 589656 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "help -> report a problem doesn't work on Maverick (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 14)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/589656
<pedro_> (sorry was at lunch)
<kenvandine> pedro_, thx
<pedro_> ah already discussed in the other channel ;-)
<kenvandine> :)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, libgwibber for vala ftw!
<kenvandine> got mono too... but it crashes atm
<kenvandine> :)
<jcastro> kenvandine: hey wait, does this mean an app like Pino could libgwibber?
<rickspencer3> jcastro, what would that even mean?
<rickspencer3> weird
<jcastro> Oh I know it's weird
<kenvandine> :)
<jcastro> rickspencer3: it's like a library for twitter and all that right?
<rickspencer3> jcastro, right
<kenvandine> jcastro, sort of
<rickspencer3> I thought Pino was basically a gwibber
<kenvandine> it isn't complete enough for that sort of thing though
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, you mean "yet" ;)
<kenvandine> yup :)
<jcastro> rickspencer3: I'm just saying, if I were writing a competing app I would use the library and make Ken do all the work!
<jcastro> While I lay back and collect all the money!
<kenvandine> hehe
<rickspencer3> jcastro, yup
<rickspencer3> but more to the point, you could add social features to your app
<rickspencer3> with just a few lines of coherent code
<vish> seb128: hi , Bug #589450 might be a bug due to gtk csd , could you have a look at it? or whom should i refer it to?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 589450 in cheese (Ubuntu) "Cheese crashes shortly after startup (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/589450
<kenvandine> jcastro, btw all uploaded to the ppa... just waiting for the builders to get them
<jcastro> kenvandine: awesome!
<seb128> vish, tag it gtk-csd
<seb128> vish, brastche will look at those
<vish> seb128: cool , thanks
<didrocks> asac: well, enough to had a look at the code past monthes, but nothing too much in deep. Shouldn't be hard if required (but not before alpha2, I'm already full :))
<asac> didrocks: i have a question ... does jockey carry local data about pci/usb ids that have drivers available? or is that all online
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-06-05
<bryceh> rickspencer3, btw Monday is looking like it will be "X upgrade day"
<rickspencer3> bryceh, tell me more
<bryceh> rickspencer3, Sarvatt is going to prepare debdiffs this weekend, and I've offered to help sponsor uploads
<rickspencer3> ah
<rickspencer3> weird
<bryceh> what'll happen is this
<bryceh> xserver will update (it's already in git and ready to go now)
<rickspencer3> I am just starting to upgrade to Maverick at this very moment
<bryceh> all drivers will break, since there's a new ABI
<rickspencer3> sounds great!
<Sarvatt> it's been brewing in git for 3 weeks now but we haven't had anyone to upload :)
<bryceh> then we'll update drivers as quick as a lark
<bryceh> and then things will be unbroke
<rickspencer3> what's not to love about "all drivers will break" ;)
<Sarvatt> the large majority of the drivers are already synced and in depwait
<bryceh> but we may want to put out a warning that for a day or two things might be sketchy
<rickspencer3> so some poor suckers will update in the minutes between new xorg-xserver, and new drivers
<Sarvatt> but there will be a chunk of time where if people try to upgrade it'll try to remove packages, and we all know people will just do it :)
<rickspencer3> right
<rickspencer3> you can say "don't do the upgrade if it says it's goingt o remove things you don't know about"
<rickspencer3> but some people will do it anyway :_
<bryceh> also, this marks the point in the release cycle when the proprietary drivers stop working.  I don't know that anyone is running meerkat with proprietary drivers currently, but if they are they'll have to switch to the foss drivers in the interim until NVIDIA and ATI give us new drivers
<rickspencer3> ah
<rickspencer3> I think perhaps 24 hours notice would be nice
<Sarvatt> nvidia works fine, they just need to be rebuilt. I think they should stop providing an ABI because they work with multiple ABI's fine and its just the package manager thinking its broken
<rickspencer3> since RAOF is on the weekend, maybe someone could send out a quick heads up to @ubuntu-devel?
<Sarvatt> fglrx doesn't work outside of x-updates anyhow :)
<bryceh> ok - Sarvatt you want to do that or shall I?
<Sarvatt> one thing people can do is use xorg-edgers in the interim, i have every package in there
<rickspencer3> so, fun day Monday
<rickspencer3> xorg-xserver update AND rolling out updated Mozilla to Hardy and Jaunty
<rickspencer3> weeeeee!
<Sarvatt> this is xserver transition 1 of 2 for this cycle too probably :) 1.9 branches off in a few days for an august release and thats what was being targetted I believe, that brings about a whole nother set of breaking the world :)
<bryceh> rickspencer3, Sarvatt and RAOF have the status of merges/syncs needed documented at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/PackageNotes
<Sarvatt> i merged everything I could in debian and got them uploaded there and filed sync requests since I can't upload to ubuntu
<rickspencer3> wow
<rickspencer3> looks like a lot of work
<rickspencer3> gonna reboot before I upgrade, brb
<bryceh> Sarvatt, shall I send an email about this to ubuntu-devel@ ?  Fine with me if you'd prefer doing it.  Or maybe we can let RAOF do it when he comes online.
<rickspencer3> 574MB to download, so almost a whole new system
<bryceh> rickspencer3, ok Sarvatt and I decided it'd be best if the email came from RAOF
<rickspencer3> sounds good
<rickspencer3> if he does it in his morning it will be plenty of time for most people
<bryceh> right
<bryceh> so I'll shoot him an email and let him know to do it
<rickspencer3> and really, all he's saying is "don't dist-upgrade for a bit"
<bryceh> yup
<rickspencer3> so TIL why my PPA shows up in the left hand channel of software-center, but other PPAs don't
<rickspencer3> I wish tremulux was around
<rickspencer3> East Coast people not working on Friday night at 8:34pm
<rickspencer3> what's the matter with them?
<rickspencer3> oh
<rickspencer3> wait, I was wrong
<rickspencer3> never mind :/
 * ccheney is hoping to get OOo 3.2.1~rc2 uploaded tonight also
<bryceh> rickspencer3, guess what... the xserver in lucid puts my email address in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ccheney> lol
<rickspencer3> ?
<bryceh> yeah, guess it was a "feature" debian added
<rickspencer3> xorg-server 2:1.7.6-2ubuntu7 (Bryce Harrington <bryce@ubuntu.com>)
<bryceh> anyway, now I'm getting all manner of random end user emails wanting help with basic stuff
<rickspencer3> bryceh, can you can come up to Seattle and help me set up my dual monitor?
<bryceh> "how do I file a bug report?"
<rickspencer3> hehe
<ccheney> probably a feature because users for some reason supposedly complain to debian about ubuntu bugs
<bryceh> one guy gave me his whole story of how his wife was in a bad car accident, and on life support
<bryceh> and now ubuntu won't boot, and he can't figure out how to get help
<bryceh> and what a bad week he's had
<rickspencer3> ouch
<bryceh> rickspencer3, anyway, I've filed an SRU to fix this, and have Xorg.0.log point at the standard http://ubuntu.com/support page
<rickspencer3> good idea
<bryceh> oh hey, in launchpad news...
<bryceh> you know how when you have bug A with 42 dupes, and you realize it's a dupe with bug B with 24 dupes, you have to manually re-dupe all the 24 dupes?
<ccheney> fun stuff
<micahg> or use lp-set-dup
<bryceh> deryck figured out how to fix that.  next week on edge probably it'll take care of automatically moving all the dupes for you
<ccheney> yipee!
 * ccheney is doing an alpha 1 install and noticed on vmware it goes to 800% complete on setting the clock
<rickspencer3> hey tremolux
<rickspencer3> isn't it FRiday night there?
<tremolux> rickspencer3: isn't it Friday night *there*?
<rickspencer3> nah
<tremolux> rickspencer3: :D
<rickspencer3> only 6:17
<tremolux> ah
<rickspencer3> and I'm about to leave to go to a buddy's b-day party
<tremolux> nice!
<rickspencer3> just waiting for the wife to get back with the car
<tremolux> enjoy
<tremolux> we just got back from dinner, our 14th (!!) wedding anniversary
<rickspencer3> wow
<rickspencer3> congrats
<rickspencer3> errr
<tremolux> gonna watch a movie with the kids
<tremolux> thanks  :)
<rickspencer3> I was gonna say ... don't you have more duties to attend to ;)
<tremolux> haha
<tremolux> yeah
<rickspencer3> bryceh, thanks for the note for RAOF
<rickspencer3> good to help navigate through the first release
<bryceh> yep
<bryceh> rickspencer3, hey btw you know how you always complain about how sucky the launchpad API docs are?
<bryceh> if there are particular issues you have with it, let me know.  I'm collecting such data with the goal of getting the docs fixed up.
<bryceh> (diffs against the generated .html file would be great, but I'll take any input)
<LaserJock> does anybody know if the old gnome-games were kept in the archive at all?
<nigelb> bryceh: we all do it, I think you've got my latest rants fixed up :)
<bryceh> nigelb, great
<didrocks> asac: there are some (data/handlers) classified by hardware type
<didrocks> bryceh: sweet for the dupe thing. This annoyed me so much!
<bryceh> :-)
<didrocks> bryceh: still awake? :-)
<bryceh> sure, it's only 1am
<didrocks> hum, on Friday evening… that's ok ;)
<bryceh> not like I'm working or anything ;-)
<bryceh> didrocks, how are things with you?
<didrocks> bryceh: I'm fine, thanks :-) very busy. Hope to be able to push the whole unity thing in maverick next Monday
<didrocks> then a lot of MIR and netbook seed playing :-)
<didrocks> but otherwise good, thanks
<didrocks> and you? Diving into LP isn't so hard?
<bryceh> I'm finding the code is not too hard
<bryceh> the difficulty lies in crafting good tests though
<didrocks> sure, is it the same than for the API/fundation built, that is to say doctests?
<bryceh> literally, I spend 10 hours of writing tests for every 1 hour coding a fix to a problem
<bryceh> mostly doctests yes, some unit tests too
<bryceh> they're trying to move away from doctests, although most of the codebase is still covered by doctests currently
<didrocks> well, at least, you ensure not having regression, even if you spend 10 more time to get a test working
<didrocks> on which field of Launchpad are you working, btw?
<didrocks> bugs (as it seems you change the dup thing) :)
<bryceh> yes, bugs
<didrocks> that can be fun
<bryceh> I didn't change the dupe thing, that was deryck, I just was impressed to hear about it
<bryceh> so far just been fixing random trivial bugs throughout the codebase
<didrocks> oh ok, that's good for learning it in any case. You think you will have the time to work on some features, then? :-)
<bryceh> not this month, but I hope to work some on a feature for simplifying the upstreaming of bug reports
<bryceh> launchpad only plans work one month in advance; this month my duty will be just general bug fixing
<Laney> didrocks: broken how? I rebuilt it for Lucid and it works
<Laney> I'll set up a VM later unless you have a fix
<Sarvatt> anyone know whats going on here? http://people.freedesktop.org/~ickle/Screenshot.png
<Sarvatt> (netbook-launcher related)
<Sarvatt> looks like it thinks the window on the second screen is unmaximized on the first and its showing it underneath the faded out netbook-launcher?
<Sarvatt> http://people.freedesktop.org/~ickle/Screenshot-1.png
<Sarvatt> thats strange
<fagan> Sarvatt: ask during the week sometime
<fagan> Sarvatt: poke didrocks about it
<fagan> Sarvatt: it more than likely wont be a problem in 10.10 because that launcher is getting a revamp
<Sarvatt> yeah was just asking incase someone was around :) turns out that persons on a netbook so its an -efl problem, trying to dig through bugs
<fagan> Sarvatt: probably not
<fagan> -efl is for ARM netbooks in 2d
<fagan> the regular netbook edition looks similar but has some effects built in
<Sarvatt> he's on efl because his gpu has a maximum texture size of 2048x2048
<fagan> Sarvatt: get him to log out and say what session is loading if it has -2d beside it its -efl if its just netbook edition then its not
<didrocks> Laney: crash at start
<didrocks> Laney: don't have the time to have a deeper look this week TBH :)
<didrocks> Sarvatt: netbook-launcher doesn't support multiscreen. There are already bugs about it
<LaserJock> hi didrocks
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-06-06
<Laney> didrocks: could the failure to run be gtk-csd?
<Laney> didrocks: yes, seems so
<Laney> bug 585160
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 585160 in banshee (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Banshee crashes with RGBA enabled (affects: 6) (heat: 32)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/585160
<edlik> I need some expert advise. I upgraded to 10.04 from 9.10, x wont load and shuts down my monitor. Ctrl+Alt+F1,2,3,4,5,6,8 produce a command line, and F7 shuts monitor down again. At command line "startx" produces fatal server error. I have googled and tried all of the suggested fixes to no avail. For a time I was able to enter into safe mode, but now even that is not an option. I would really like to rescue the upgrade if possible because I ha
<ccheney> edlik, what kind of video card do you have?
<edlik> Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated
<edlik> Graphics Controller
<ccheney> hmm, looking around a bit
<ccheney> there are some known issues with intel 8xx but not 915 apparently
<ccheney> have you updated your 10.04 to the latest updates/security fixes?
<edlik> I just did that in recovery mode, rebooted, and still no gui
<ccheney> so you are using 22.36 kernel then currently?
<ccheney> i also see reference to i915.modeset=0 in the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes  that might help you if your system is having problems with kernel mode settings for video setup
<ccheney> the i915 in that case i believe really refers to all newer intel video chipsets it just started with the i915 model
<ccheney> if you do set that in your grub and then run update-grub (i think) and then reboot it will disable KMS as far as I know and that might make it work better for you
<ccheney> if that doesn't help there may be one other option before talking to the X maintainer directly
<ccheney> also did X work for you when booted off the live cd?
<edlik> no x from live cd
<ccheney> ok
<ccheney> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa <- this page has some info on how to run the live disk with updated test packages to see if they help
<ccheney> also you can directly use those packages on your system but i would probably advise first doing the test live setup first to see how it goes
<ccheney> if none of that works file a bug report and/or talk to the x maintainer
<ccheney> i think there may be some documentation on the wiki on how to file a bug report properly for the case where X is not working and you can't use ubuntu-bug (at least i think it doesn't work without X)
<ccheney> ubuntu-bug is recommended when usable as it attaches all the needed info to the bug report so it can be fixed without requesting additional information
<ccheney> edlik, if it worked in the prior version then i915.modeset=0 will probably fix it for you, but i don't know for certain
<ccheney> edlik, if that does fix it then talking to the x maintainer to find out if it is a kernel related issue or a xorg driver issue would be the next step i think
<edlik> ccheney: thanks for your help, I am editing grub right now
<ccheney> edlik, if it is a driver issue then the xorg-edgers page above may be useful to test to see if it is fixed in the driver, but if its kms that is broken it would need a kernel fix
<ccheney> edlik, i think there are newer kernels that you can try as well but i am not sure where they are located
<edlik> i915.modeset=0 change to the boot log still forced a safe mode boot with no gui. just command line. Still checking your other suggestions
<ccheney> edlik, ok
<ccheney> edlik, RAOF when around may have better pointers on what to try to fix the issue, he is the new X maintainer
<edlik> is he on this channel?
<ccheney> edlik, yea but probably isn't at the keyboard
<ccheney> edlik, he's been idle for 9hr at the moment
<ccheney> edlik, and with it being a weekend may not be around too much
<ccheney> RAOF, got any pointers for edlik to try before having him report a bug about his setup?
<ccheney> edlik, when you did the i915.modeset=0 did it change the resolution of your text console?
<ccheney> edlik, before using it should have been high resolution text console, but with the option set it should be low resolution
<edlik> no change at all
<ccheney> edlik, hmm
<ccheney> edlik, roughly how many lines of text can you see on the console?
<ccheney> edlik, if i remember correctly without kms it should be somewhere around 24 lines
<ccheney> edlik, with working kms it should be probably double that
<edlik> my console is about 1/9th the screen size and it appears as if the 24 lines of text would be accurate
<ccheney> so without x running your console is showing up as only a small section of your screen? I assume that means you are on a lcd and that it is on set to stretch?
<ccheney> er it is not set to stretch
<edlik> old monitor, crt
<ccheney> edlik, ok i'm confused then as a crt monitor should take whatever input and make it full screen by default from what i recall
<ccheney> but it does sound like kms is not working
<ccheney> i think there is a way to report the bug by running something on your machine and then copying it over to a working machine but not sure exactly how that works
<ccheney> bryceh, do you happen to know the process or wiki page link?
<edlik> not yet
<ccheney> sorry I don't happen to know what the next step would be in debugging
<ccheney> if you never get a high resolution text console then it sounds like kms is not working for you, which may be why you can't get X working as well
<ccheney> so it might actually be a kernel problem, but i'm not certain
<edlik> I did find a newer kernel from kernel.org, 2.6.34 is the latest stable release. How would I download from command line?
<ccheney> you probably wouldn't want to use the one directly from kernel.org
<ccheney> but there is a 2.6.35 kernel in maverick that might work
<ccheney> if you wanted to try the 2.6.34 kernel out you could try a daily-live cd image
<ccheney> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<ccheney> that has the latest of everything from the new development release of Ubuntu
<ccheney> if the new maverick versions fix your problem then it probably should be fixed in the Lucid release since its an LTS
<bryceh> ccheney, yeah this can be done using apport; I wrote up a procedure for it in the wiki.ubuntu.com/X debugging pages somewhere
<ccheney> bryceh, ok
<ccheney> edlik, see the wiki page bryceh mentioned once you get to the point of filing a bug
<edlik> ok
<ccheney> bryceh, you don't happen to know if kms is known broken for Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated  do you?
<bryceh> ccheney, no, I'm not really keeping track of intel these days
<ccheney> bryceh, ok
<bryceh> ccheney, was understood to be working fine in lucid tho
<ccheney> bryceh, ok, yea edlik tried to upgrade to lucid but it sounds like from what he is describing that kms is broken and that i915.modeset=0 doesn't help (not sure if you need a xorg.conf option as well though)
<ccheney> bryceh, i'm having him try out the maverick daily live cd to see if it helps any, he said the lucid live cd also did not work for him, not just the upgrade on his system
<bryceh> yeah dunno, should work.
<bryceh> maybe a fresh install would work better
<ccheney> edlik, oh yea another thing you may want to do is if your system has a bios update from manufacturer you may want to update it
<edlik> I have never updated a bios before, I am looking at it right now but I have no idea how to update it. Any suggestions?
<bryceh> google.  ;-)
<edlik> :-[
<ccheney> edlik, what kind of machine is it, laptop, desktop, etc?
<edlik> desktop IBM thinkCentre
<ccheney> edlik, do you know the exact model number?
<ccheney> looks like there are about 40 different models of thinkCentre
<edlik> mt-m 8171-3gu
<ccheney> So it is ThinkCentre S51 8171-3gu ?
<edlik> I dont see S51 anywhere, but the rest is correct
<ccheney> ok, it is most likely this bios then
<ccheney> http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-55824
<ccheney> to find it in the future go to www.lenovo.com -> support -> Download & Drivers -> Driver Matrices -> ThinkCentre -> (find machine type there)
<ccheney> to use that bios you will probably need to get the iso version unless you system is dual boot with windows and then burn the iso and update the bios with it
<ccheney> be careful not to turn off the machine while updating the bios as it probably warns you as well, if you do it will corrupt your bios
<ccheney> if your system has the original bios then this may fix the issue as it has several video related fixes
<ccheney> also it might allow your system to properly sleep if you have had trouble with that in the past
<ccheney> edlik, once you have done that let me know if it helps any
 * ccheney will be near computer so should be able to hear the beep, cleaning my office
<edlik> ccheney: updated bios, still same issue with x, I tried an earlier version of the kernel from the grub list, still the same. I am not immediately forced into low graphics mode so here is my error msgs. "Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)    "no drivers available". Fatal server error: No screens available
<ccheney> hmm do you still have the problem with the lucid live cd?
<ccheney> the failed to load module nvidia sounds wrong unless you have integrated graphics and a nvidia card also
<edlik> no other cards, just integrated.
<ccheney> edlik, ok well it sounds like it was trying to load a driver for an nvidia card, so there might be some sort of configuration issue on your installed system, trying the live cd might be a good idea
<edlik> rebooting now
<ccheney> ok
<edlik> after splash screen my monitor shut down.
<ccheney> interesting
<ccheney> it didn't do that before did it?
<ccheney> if you try doing the ctrl-alt-f1, etc does it show the console?
<edlik> same behavior, I can get console
<ccheney> is it high resolution console?
<ccheney> or same as before the bios update?
<edlik> high res
<ccheney> ok
<ccheney> so it seems that the bios did fix some of the issue then
<ccheney> you might want to run the daily live cd from maverick and see if that fixes the Xorg problem not coming up
<Tm_T> there's livecd now?
<ccheney> this current booted system is running off the lucid live cd right?
<ccheney> Tm_T, yes
<Tm_T> jolly good
<ccheney> Tm_T, we're already past alpha 1 :)
<edlik> correct
<Tm_T> ccheney: that doesn't mean anything (:
<ccheney> edlik, ok since the lucid live cd works for the console high resolution then that means the resolution is good its just xorg having problems, trying maverick might fix the problem in that case, but i'm not sure
<edlik> maveric is about half downloaded, will try as soon as possible
<ccheney> edlik, in either case you should file a bug report and note that your console is high resolution but you can't get xorg to come up even on lucid live cd, and if you do test maverick live cd note if it worked or not
<ccheney> edlik, on your installed system you might have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf that you don't need, if it is there you can look to see if it appears anything is useful in it and remove it if not, there may be a mention of the nvidia driver in there that you don't have a card for
<edlik> how do I do that from the console?
<ccheney> Tm_T, well yea it appears we have working live cds now, i installed using one of them a couple days ago http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<ccheney> edlik, bryceh mentioned that there is a page under https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X  that should explain how to report bugs on systems that don't have working X, i don't know the details myself
<ccheney> maverick has the same intel video driver but a newer kernel and other bits so still might fix something
<RAOF> edlik: Good morning - that error strongly suggests that you've got an /etc/X11/xorg.conf specifying the nvidia driver as your display driver.  If you don't have an nvidia card in the laptop, that's obviously not going to work :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-05-30
<zerothis> is there a untiy room?
<RAOF> Depends on what you want - #ayatana is one room where the design & Unity guys hang out.
<TheMuso> Whats more, they are unlikely to be there at this time, since they are based in Europe.
<TheMuso> The majority are anyway.
<zerothis> I want to add launchers dock/launchbar for apps that do not appear there as an icon. ie: "gnome-do", "fceu mynesproject.unif", etc. maybe a config file?
<zerothis> aunchers to the dock/launchbar, rather
<RAOF> Anything with a .desktop file can be added there.
<RAOF> I *believe* you can drag from nautilus?
<zerothis> oh, fancy. if the drag don't work i'll just type me up one from scratch and double click to get me an icon in the bar?
<RAOF> If it's got a window it should appear on the launcher.
<zerothis> there in lies the problem for some apps and some specific files (app+command-line loading), they don't have 1. an icon, or 2. a specific icon
<zerothis> drag don't work
<zerothis> nope, custom .desktop don't work neither
<pitti> Good morning
<braiam> nite pitti :)
<TheMuso> Good morning pitti.
<pitti> hey TheMuso, how are you?
<TheMuso> pitti: Not too bad thanks, kinda annoyed at the weather making it dark enough to need a light on, so my monitor doesn't hurt my eyes. Its not even 3PM for goodness sake. :)
<TheMuso> Weather == very very wet here atm.
<RAOF> Fun!
<TheMuso> RAOF: Oh yeah.
<RAOF> Hm.  Does llvm really not do any bugfix releases?
<RAOF> I don't suppose anyone particularly wants to finish this llvm mir for me? :)
<pitti> and spoil your fun? nah!
<RAOF> Pros: very few bugs.
<RAOF> Cons: *Suspiciously* few bugs, no bugfix releases.
<RAOF> Oh, and arm is, of course, going to be a problem child, but they probably don't care about mesa anyway.
<TheMuso> heh
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ca va?
<pitti> TheMuso: so wrt. bug 632468, is that even worth fixing, or want me to remove the package from oneiric instead?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 632468 in padevchooser "Maverick : padevchooser, pavucontrol icon doesn't show" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/632468
<pitti> TheMuso: the bug is fixed in sid, so we could also merge (or sync if we aren't interested in our delta any more)
<TheMuso> pitti: Probably worth removing from oneiric, no longer maintained upstream.
<pitti> TheMuso: ok, will do that then; thanks!
<TheMuso> pitti: hrm ok I'll take a look tomorrow, hold that thought
<pitti> replaced by pavucontrol?
<TheMuso> Yeah it is
<TheMuso> SO I guess we could remove it...
<pitti> last upload was in hardy, doesn't look very maintained to me
<pitti> and it's apparently using the systray, so won't work anymore anyway in unity
<pitti> ok, removing/blacklisting then
<TheMuso> Yup sounds good.
<pitti> didrocks: I had to reject unity-place-applications due to the typo in the changelog's bug number
<didrocks> pitti: guten morgen. Yeah, quite tired because of the ubuntu party, but I'm fine :)
<didrocks> pitti: oh? ok, looking at it
<pitti> how was it?
<didrocks> pitti: busy ;) gave 3 presentations on unity and what's new in ubuntu 11.04, 2 classrooms on how to discover unity + small interviews/helping in the install room
<didrocks> pitti: u-p-a reuploaded, sorry for the typo
<didrocks> how was your week-end?
<pitti> didrocks: merci
<pitti> didrocks: pretty nice as well; got some more gardening and house-cleaning done, and we did some long walks to explore our nice environment here
<didrocks> pitti: how are the surroundings?
<pitti> it's a three-minute walk until you are in the green, and 10 minutes to the forest/river shore
<pitti> at these high temperatures that was quite nice to stick your feet into the river :)
<pitti> and there's another huge forest some 5 km eastwards here, we did a small bike trip there
<didrocks> nice :)
<rodrigo_> morning
<didrocks> hey rodrigo_!
<rodrigo_> bonjour didrocks
<pitti> seb128: bonjour
<rodrigo_> hi pitti, seb128
<seb128> hey didrocks pitti rodrigo_
<pitti> hey rodrigo, good morning!
<seb128> did you guys have a good w.e?
<didrocks> hey seb128!
<didrocks> quite busy one, but was nice, yeah ;) you?
<rodrigo_> not me, had a horrible toothache and couldn't sleep much :(
<rodrigo_> you?
<seb128> didrocks, quite relaxing one ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, how was the french ubuntuparty?
<didrocks> seb128: lot of people, I have a little voice today after 3 conferences and 2 classrooms in the 2 days (and little sleep)
<rodrigo_> didrocks, :)
<didrocks> but was quite nice, a little bit "trolling", but people understand when we explain the decision and why
<seb128> didrocks, with some luck with the u.s and u.k on holidays you will have no dx call today ;-)
<didrocks> so that's clearly what was missing :)
<didrocks> seb128: yeah \o/
<dpm> hi desktop people, good morning! I'm managing translation templates in Launchpad, and I've noticed there are now templates in oneiric for the 'glade' and 'glade-3' source packages. Are these two source packages going to stay in oneiric?
<seb128> hey dpm, how are you?
<dpm> seb128, very well, not sure if fully awake yet, though ;) and you?
<seb128> same here ;-)
<seb128> but I'm working on it with coffee :p
<seb128> dpm, I think "glade" is the new name
<seb128> glade-3 is deprecated
<dpm> yeah, it seems so, glade is for 3.10 and glade-3 for 3.8 IIRC. I'm thinking if it makes sense to have both templates in LP, though. glade-3 being deprecated means that it might be demoted to universe or something in oneiric?
<seb128> dpm, no, it's stripped, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glade-3/3.8.0-0ubuntu2
<seb128> dpm, the source is just kept for the old library until application are transitioned
<rodrigo_> hey dpm
<dpm> seb128, ok, so I'll leave both templates enabled for oneiric for now, thanks!
<dpm> buenas rodrigo_ :)
<seb128> dpm, yw
<didrocks> mvo: hey! small question on update-manager: update-manager -d fails because of extras.ubuntu.com not being available for oneiric
<jibel> didrocks, bug 778666
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 778666 in Ubuntu Oneiric "Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-amd64/Packages 404 Not Found" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/778666
<didrocks> jibel: salut, et merci! :-)
<jibel> didrocks, salut :)
<jibel> stgraber did something last week, but that didn't create the extra repository for oneiric
<didrocks> jibel: ok, let's dist-upgrade then
<jibel> didrocks, you cant this morning
<didrocks> jibel: oh?
<jibel> didrocks, well, you can but here python-glade2 python-gtk2 are hold back
<didrocks> jibel: ok, let's try to upgrade what it can upgrade, I'll dist-upgrade later on then
<pitti> held back still? I fixed gnome-python yesterday, it should work now
<mvo> didrocks: oh, right. I thought that was fixed by now, I check it out
<mvo> didrocks: thanks!
<didrocks> mvo: yw :-)
<pitti> and the live CD built again as well (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20110530/)
<pitti> hey mvo
<pitti> mvo: sorry, I screwed up the aptdaemon SRU: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptdaemon/+bug/781874/comments/10
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 781874 in aptdaemon "<type 'exceptions.TypeError'>: __init__() takes exactly 2 arguments (1 given)" [High,Fix committed]
<jibel> pitti, when I install one of these packages it removes python-gtksourceview2, which in turn removes packages from universe that I need.
<pitti> jibel: I confirm for python-gtksourceview2 (I'll fix), but python-glade2 works here; can you re-confirm?
<jibel> pitti, yes its installable if I accept to remove python-gtksourceview2. but I don't :-)
<pitti> jibel: ok, so it's only gtksourceview which is broken
<jibel> pitti, right
<rodrigo_> dpm, I just read a message I got from LP about brasero Serbian translations:
<rodrigo_> We were unable to import the file because of errors in its format:
<rodrigo_> Line 11: Invalid content: u', 2011.'
<rodrigo_> dpm, that's from the upstream translations, I guess?
<pitti> seb128: g-panel> wohoo!
<seb128> pitti, ;-)
<seb128> it's an upstream experience though since we don't use it for our default or fallback desktop we probably don't need as much ubuntu tweaking that we had
<seb128> there is also no indicator support until indicator-applet is ported to gtk3
<didrocks> seb128: now that the new gnome-panel is here, there is my recommend on gnome-session-fallback I guess?
<seb128> didrocks, hum, no
<didrocks> seb128: hum? it was on the vcs IIRC
<seb128> didrocks, right but that was a 3 way merges in some ways, merged the gnome3 ppa work first and then rebased on debian
<seb128> it seems the ppa was one revision behind and that commit reverting this entry
<didrocks> seb128: ok, so a leftover, no worry, I'm fixing it :) and upload gnome-session as well dropping the recommends then
<didrocks> then, no gnome-panel and dep anymore on the CD!
<seb128> didrocks, thanks, maybe just wait a bit to see if gnome-panel builds first
<seb128> or if I forgot a build-depends or something
<didrocks> seb128: right :-)
<seb128> bah, dep-wait
<seb128> on libwnck-3-dev
<pitti> shall I promote quickly or are you on it?
<seb128> pitti, if you want to do it you're welcome
<pitti> doing
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> sorry for the hurry, but now it catches the publisher in 30 seconds :)
<seb128> I'm doing some upload and my ssh is very laggy
<seb128> pitti, ;-)
<seb128> go pitti go
<pitti> (yes, done in time)
<seb128> \o/
<seb128> we are almost done with the GNOME3 updates
<pitti> jibel: I got pygtksourceview fixed in Debian svn now, FYI
<seb128> there is basically gnome-games gnome-system-monitor gnome-themes remaining
<pitti> niiice!
<seb128> gdm as well...
<seb128> the other ones as point revision updates
<seb128> empathy as well
<pitti> for gdm, should we just wait until the lightdm MIR gets approved, switch to it, and revert most of our gdm changes then?
<pitti> like gdmsetup
<seb128> hum
<seb128> if we added those that's mostly to get it not working
<pitti> or rather, see what's easy to merge against the current Debian pkg
<seb128> in opposite to gnome-panel where we had behaviour tweaking, gdm changes are mostly functional
<jibel> pitti, nice! thanks
<seb128> so I think we should keep those
<pitti> but it seems we can drop gdmsetup anyway, as it's now in the user accounts dialog?
<seb128> right
<pitti> the other patches are small and easy to port
<seb128> pitti, I will have a look today and clean from the vcs the patches
<seb128> right, debian also fixes some of the same issues
<pitti> seb128: Debian cleaned up a lot of them as well
<seb128> they have a gdmsetup patch as well I think
<seb128> bah, alioth websvn is still not back
<pitti> seb128: http://anonscm.debian.org/viewvc/pkg-gnome/desktop/
<pitti> the svn.d.o aliases are still missing indeed :(
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> I was trying on http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-gnome/desktop/unstable/gdm3/
<seb128> ok, they dropped their gdmsetup
<pitti> the user account dialog now has an autologin switch, I think
<seb128> pitti, I will start on cleaning that a bit this afternoon and see where we stand, I will probably let you all the locale, keyboard patches though
<pitti> seb128: yes, that's fine
<seb128> not sure how those will play with the new gdm since they dropped the keyboard and locale selector from their login screen
<pitti> probably obsolete
<pitti> (which is a pity)
<pitti> I always found the keyboard selector quite nice in gdm
<pitti> but lightdm has one
<seb128> rodrigo_, what do you work on? still gnome-games?
<seb128> there is a stack of easy point updates on version for those who want
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, and some evo-couchdb debugging, but yes, right now finishing gnome-games
<rodrigo_> seb128, do you want me to work on those?
<seb128> ok no hurry I was just curious
<seb128> rodrigo_, not especially I was just pointing it in case some is interested
<rodrigo_> ah ok
<seb128> some->somebody
<kinouchou> hello seb128, fredp and didrocks
<seb128> lut kinouchou
<didrocks> salut kinouchou!
<seb128> didrocks, ok, gnome-panel built on i386, you can reapply your recommend and upload
<didrocks> seb128: excellent, thanks!
<seb128> yw, sorry for dropping that revision in the merge
<didrocks> no worry :)
<rodrigo_> hmm, btw, I see debian's gnome-games has never had the separation in subpackages (aisleroit, etc) we have, so do we want to keep that?
<rodrigo_> I was working on just using what debian is doing, but I wonder if it's the correct thing
<seb128> rodrigo_, you should use the gnome3-team version as a start
<seb128> yes we want to keep the split, we don't install all games on the CD and having a bundle confuses users
<seb128> like we used to have users asking how to uninstall some games
<rodrigo_> ok
<dpm> rodrigo_, sorry for the delay, re: brasero, yes, that's an error in the Serbian .po file imported from upstream
<rodrigo_> dpm, ok, so anything I could do, or just wait for it to be fixed upstream?
<rodrigo_> dpm, anyway, going for lunch now, bbl
<dpm> rodrigo_, you can file a bug on https://bugzilla.gnome.org/describecomponents.cgi?product=l10n. The l10n is for that, and the upstream teams should take a look at it
<pitti> seb128: g-panel binNEWed FYI
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pedro_> hello folks
<pitti> hey pedro_, how are you?
<seb128> pedro_, hello ;-)
<pedro_> hey pitti, doing good, thanks. what about you?
<pedro_> bonjour seb128 :-)
<pitti> pedro_: I'm great, thanks!
<alex3f> mvo: u around :-) ?
<mvo> alex3f: yeah, had a bit of a busy morning, but I saw your branch and your mail
<mvo> alex3f: anything you would like to talk about now or should I just reply to the mail?
<alex3f> no, nothing's burning
<alex3f> take your time
<didrocks> ok, trying a reboot after the oneiric upgrade
<mvo> alex3f: the branch looks good, I will merge it in a wee bit (doing some tiny adjustments) and then answer the questions (they are very good and highlight some more weak points in the code that needs fixing)
<alex3f> mvo: sent a new email with another question
<mvo> ok
<alex3f> hope I'm not abusing your time
<mvo> no, thats fine, I want software-center to improve :)
<alex3f> me too :)
<stgraber> jibel: it's fine on LP's side ...
<mvo> alex3f: could you please mail me a example appstream xml so that I can try to reproduce the problem locally?
<alex3f> of course
<cyphermox> good morning!
<didrocks> we don't have anymore the patch for gtk exporting its menu?
<mvo> alex3f: thanks, branch is merged now, I just changed on tiny detail
<seb128> didrocks, we have it but we don't have appmenu-gtk built for gtk3
<alex3f> mvo: I'm not sure about the debian_source, app_stream_sources approach... in general i'm trying to make changes so that current workflow remains untouched
<alex3f> it seemed like a good compromise at the time
<alex3f> thanks for the merge :-)
<didrocks> seb128: oh ok, and I don't find the gsettings key for the show_desktop in nautilus, am I blind?
<seb128> didrocks, didn't you say you need glasses? ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, but the appointment to the doctor is at the end of July :/
<didrocks> seb128: ok, thanks! :-) seems that my grep to desktop was on nautilus…
<pitti> seb128: oh, we have a g-applets diff of using pysupport?
<seb128> pitti, using python rather which is off in debian, but yeah it's done using pysupport for now
<seb128> it should probably be ported to dh_python2 but I just wanted to merge what we had now in this one rather than having to figure how to port to dh_python2
<pitti> seb128: ah, I thought Debian was using pycentral or so
<pitti> thanks
<seb128> yw
<seb128> if you want to fix it to use dh_python2 feel free though ;-)
<chrisccoulson> good afternoon everyone
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, how are you?
<seb128> is today an uk holiday again? ;-)
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<seb128> how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, it is today. i got the correct day this time :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, what are you doing there then? ;-)
<pitti> didrocks: hm, at least on the current CDs unity-2d seems to start; I can only see the indicators, though, the rest is garbled and crashes :/
<didrocks> pitti: let me have a try now that I upgraded on oneiric
<didrocks> pitti: it's the same snapshot that in the natty ppa, which I have built and was working on natty
<pitti> didrocks: probably not your fault, just wanted to say that there's some progress
<pitti> it actually figured out which session to start, etc.
<pitti> ... I think; let me check
<didrocks> pitti: one sec, rebooting to this session to test :)
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/workitems/oneiric/canonical-desktop-team-oneiric-alpha-1.html hardly seems realistic; let me move some bits to a2
<didrocks> pitti: evevrything is loaded and works there (no display garbled)
<pitti> didrocks: nice!
<pitti> didrocks: in kvm I just get a crash, but apport confirms it's unity-2d at least :)
<didrocks> heh, it's a way to know it :-)
<pitti> Sweetshark: which alpha-1 WIs on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-libreoffice-packaging do you actually want to keep for a1? (given that it's supposed to happen on Thursday)
<didrocks> pitti: ok, maybe will worth having a look just post alpha1 so that the dev team can debug in kvm directly
<pitti> Sweetshark: at least 3.4.0 for oneiric is definitively -> a2 now, given the build time
<pitti> Sweetshark: I did some minor adjustments (the rest for a1 is work that isn't in Ubuntu); feel free to move further stuff to a2, though
<seb128> didrocks, btw seems the at-spi2 sources got updates addressing your mir issues if you have time for a new review
<seb128> with the new gnome-panel we are getting close from dropping some of the olds libraries on the CD ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I noticed, but thanks :-) (not the third one AFAIK), I'll process them
<pitti> seb128: on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-gtk3-gnome3 we have two a1 WIs for nautilus/desktop icons
<didrocks> great!
<pitti> seb128: on my system nautilus now starts by default, rendering the desktop, and doesn't open a window by default any more (as last week); is that the intended state now?
<pitti> (from my POV it's certainly good enough at least for a1, if not for oneiric)
<didrocks> that's what I just got after the dist-upgrade
<didrocks> just no icon by default right now, as expected
<seb128> pitti, the second on is DONE, I've fixed that
<seb128> pitti, it's intended out of sorting the default value of the key
<didrocks> well, TBH, the wallpaper key was not the right key as discussed the other day
<pitti> I'm not quite sure whether it was me who modified it
<didrocks> so, no refresh of the background
<didrocks> until I changed the wallpaper in the capplet
<seb128> right, I will fix the background, I was just pondering what to do with nautilus and the desktop which delayed that upload
<seb128> the issue is that we can't really make the gsettings nautilus key specific to unity
<didrocks> seb128: I would say, for the unity sessions, still show the desktop, not for the others
<seb128> or we need to teach gnome-session about Unity and use a ShowOnlyIn=Unity
<pitti> seb128: ah, seems a guest session doesn't start nautilus, so that's just my settings
<seb128> pitti, the autostart check the show-desktop-icons gsettings key
<seb128> it start it only if the key is on
<didrocks> weird, nautilus was started there… I didn't change anything after the dist-upgrade
<lool> seb128: Oy, had you spotted https://launchpadlibrarian.net/71888305/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-amd64.libdmapsharing_2.9.7-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz ?
<lool> build log filters detected implicit conversion in the gcc warnings
<pitti> $ gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons
<pitti> true
<seb128> lool, yes, updating to 2.9.12 which is current is on my todolist for today
<pitti> ah, that'd be it
<lool> seb128: cool, thanks
<seb128> lool, does it block you for anything?
<pitti> seb128: I pinged TheMuso about at-spi2, FYI
<lool> just for upgrading to across the brasero-media lib transition (a rhythmbox recommends gets broken)
<seb128> pitti, what about it?
<pitti> seb128: "do it"
<pitti> [themuso] Adjust package dependencies and seeds to use at-spi2: TODO
<pitti> (or move to a2)
<seb128> pitti, it's in mir ping-pong, didrocks had comments, they got fixed in an upload today they need a new review
<pitti> ah
<pitti> I asked whether it's blocked and if it should be done for a1 or moved
<didrocks> I think there is just one component without answer
<seb128> pitti, we were just discussing it there before you pinged about wis ;-)
<didrocks> but for the two with answers, it will be done today, seems the answer are ok, just need to check the new version uploaded
<pitti> seb128: ah, sorry
<seb128> no need to be sorry ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, seems like on track to be fixed this week then
<didrocks> right :)
<seb128> didrocks, seems he fixed the third one as well
<seb128> well he uploaded the 3 sources and adressed your comments for each
<seb128> but maybe he didn't comment on the bug for the third one
<didrocks> seb128: ok, just didn't get it in my mail, dunno why
<didrocks> yeah, probably
<seb128> didrocks, in fact he replied on the bug as well just they are just waiting for you ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: nice, seems something bad happened in my filter :)
<didrocks> the answer was ok when I looked this morning, just need to check the package modification :)
<didrocks> will do shortly
<Sweetshark> pitti: updated libreoffice-packaging some more, as some items are upstream release bound (cant be done before 3.4.X) ..
<pitti> Sweetshark: thanks
<mvo> alex3f: I think your approach of step-by-step improval is good and valid, like adding these flags to update-software-center
<alex3f> thank you, I will continue this way
<mvo> alex3f: this http://paste.ubuntu.com/614947/ works now for me and shows firefox from appstream.xml
<alex3f> hmm, fresh flags
<alex3f> it was apt-xapian-index fault?
<didrocks> gnome-color-manager by default in main?
<didrocks> + Argyl apparently, but no MIR for it
<alex3f> mvo: what do you think about extending the PackagInfo class to have a __contains__ method?
<alex3f> it will make transition from apt.Cache to get_package_info much more easier
<mvo> alex3f: yeah, that is fine with me
<mvo> hey kiwinote!
 * alex3f salutes kiwinote
<kiwinote> hey mvo and alex3f!
<alex3f> I'm doing something wrong, about bazaar
<alex3f> I use pull and push, last time when I pushed on my lp branch, it erased history, replacing it with history from trunk
<alex3f> and my last commit
<alex3f> it's my fault
<mvo> uhhh :(
<alex3f> yeah, must be more careful next time.
<alex3f> gtg, see you later
<pitti> time for Taekwondo (I found a new club, let's see how it is); see you tomorrow!
<didrocks> pitti: enjoy  :)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> pitti, just fyu I just commited a gdm3 in the vcs which builds with some patches commented, I've cleaned quite some patches, refreshed some others and commented those for keyboard or that need porting work
<seb128> while I was at it I've lowered a bit the delta with debian by copying over the copyright and some other files and part of their control
<seb128> the current version should be buildable but needs work, you are welcome to pick it up to clean the keyboard patches when you want
<seb128> pitti, have fun, see you tomorrow
<rodrigo_> hmm, gnome-sudoku needs python-gobject
<rodrigo_> not sure if we should disable it in gnome-games for now?
<didrocks> seb128: gdm3 > \o/
<rodrigo_> seb128, btw, can I upload gnome-menus, now that we have gnome-panel 3?
<seb128> rodrigo_, yes
<seb128> rodrigo_, but maybe turn off the list of blocked softwares
<seb128> not sure we want to block kde the way debian is doing
<seb128> the patch they have with list a stack of softwares to not list
<seb128> rodrigo_, but otherwise yes feel free to upload
<seb128> rodrigo_, the python games are disabled in the ppa iirc, do the same in oneiric, they are being ported to vala iirc
<rodrigo_> seb128, you mean turn off the Breaks:?
<rodrigo_> seb128, ah, ok
<rodrigo_> seb128, in fact, whatever I do, sudoku is not built, so yeah, disabling it
<seb128> ok
<seb128> rodrigo_, no, not the break the patch from debian which lists items to filter out
<rodrigo_> seb128, ah, ok
<kklimonda^> rodrigo_: any idea how can, in GNOME 2, make application display in fullscreen (i.e. cover all other windows, and panels) in a way that makes onboard display above it?
<kklimonda^> running gtk_window_fullscreen() makes window cover onboard, the F10 shortcut suggested in http://library.gnome.org/users/gnome-access-guide/stable/ats-5.html.en doesn't work in application I've tried.
<rodrigo_> kklimonda^, I think it's onboard that needs to set the window to be on top
<rodrigo_> kklimonda^, or you can use the window menu to set it to be always on top
<kklimonda^> rodrigo_: it does set itself as an "always on top" window.
<kklimonda^> rodrigo_: the link I've pasted suggests that fullscreen windows display over all the others
<rodrigo_> I just tried in gnome3 and the window set to be always on top stays on top when I maximize other windows
<rodrigo_> so I guess it's a bug in metacity?
<kklimonda^> rodrigo_: maximize != fullscreen
<rodrigo_> ah, sorry :)
<rodrigo_> yeah, I guess then it's "by design", not sure
<kklimonda^> my other option would be to hide gnome panels unless some magic key (or combination is pressed) - the point is to not display any other part of the interface
<rodrigo_> yes, indeed when you open one in fullscreen, the window set to be always on top is hidden
<kklimonda^> funny thing is, notif-osd manages to stay on the top so it's probably possible to do that.
<rodrigo_> hmm
<didrocks> it's possible to do that through a X property IIRC
<didrocks> I think onboard should set it
<kklimonda^> hmm, can't find anything obvious.. I'll look for it later, thanks.
<kklimonda^> ah, it most likely sets GTK_WINDOW_TYPE_HINT_NOTIFICATION
<fta> baaaahh... just read the source of evo3 /wrt the new ugly/giant red EAlertSink, it's too deeply integrated and there's no easy way to remove it :((
<fta> seb128, is there a gthumb update planed? i can't upgrade brasero without removing it
<seb128> not from me
<fta> let me rephrase :) is there a gnome3 gthumb?
<seb128> not that I know about but I've no clue about gthumb it's an universe software I don't use
<fta> ok :(
<seb128> seems like the git version is going this way
<seb128> somebody who cares could try to make a git snapshot or something
<fta> it seems it's just a matter of libbrasero-media1 vs libbrasero-media3-1
<smspillaz> didrocks: do you want a tarball now, or do you want to wait until the SRU2 deadline so I can try and squeeze in some more fixes ?
<seb128> fta, the second one is gtk3 though
 * smspillaz is working on the imfamous invisible windows one
<seb128> so it's not "just a rebuild", it's porting to a new gtk, or turning the integration off
<fta> oh smspillaz! any update on the infamous chromium/bafm bug?
<didrocks> smspillaz: no, the sooner the better
<smspillaz> didrocks: ok, I'll make one up now
<smspillaz> fta: I'm probably not the one to ask on that :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: with the list of fixes and such clearly identified + a resonable diff :)
<didrocks> fta: DBO is in charge of bamf
<fta> oh?
<didrocks> fta: and today is a national holiday in the US
<didrocks> so probably ping him tomorrow :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: can you review a brach quickly then?
<fta> ah, that's why i didn't get answers from my co-workers on the east coast ;)
<smspillaz> (it's the 1px fix)
<didrocks> smspillaz: I think we decided that people in charge of the code and close to it (I'm not really familiar with that code) should review it?
<smspillaz> ok
<smspillaz> I'll wait for Jason to come online tomorrow
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah, anyway, I won't make the update right now, but better that Jason makes the review I think
<smspillaz> sure
<didrocks> smspillaz: you can still prepare the list of bugs
<didrocks> smspillaz: and the delta for each + the test case in the bug report
<smspillaz> didrocks: ok
<seb128> kklimonda^, hi, do you plan to update transmission?
<seb128> versions says it's really outdated compared to upstream or debian
 * didrocks needs to help his neighbour with some computing stuff, will be back afterwards (can take some time)
<seb128> didrocks, have fun, see you tomorrow
 * rodrigo_ -> bbl
<seb128> (since i will be out for sport and dinner before you are back)
<didrocks> seb128: not sure that fixing a computer is "fun", but will try :-p
<didrocks> seb128: enjoy your sport! see you tomorrow ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> see you ;-)
<cyphermox> see ya
<cyphermox> seb128: I'm doing the e-d-s/evo update now
<seb128> cyphermox, hey, great, do evo-exchange as well if you can, it should be almost in sync on debian if you want to merge it (though they don't have the current version so we will need to update still)
<seb128> cyphermox, nice work on n-m btw ;-)
<cyphermox> thanks
<cyphermox> yeah, evo-exchange will be done too
<seb128> thanks
<cyphermox> (i'm also waiting for samba4 rebuild to upload evolution-mapi)
<cyphermox> or actually, the rebuild is done now, it's mostly just waiting for powerpc
<seb128> oh
<seb128> pitti, highlight for tomorrow, the (lib)gnome-keyring updates would be nice to do in debian and sync
<seb128> we should be fine with those for a while after that, they are done with the tarballs in the stable serie
<cyphermox> seb128: then i'll tackle the NBS because of evo and NM updates
<seb128> cyphermox, ok
<seb128> cyphermox, don't waste energy on the universe unmaintained softwares though
<cyphermox> ok
<seb128> we should discuss it during the cycle to clean those
<cyphermox> like mail-notifications ;)
<seb128> using the new e-d-s libs will mean using gtk3 for some softwares
<ricotz> seb128, cyphermox, hello
<seb128> we don't want to do the porting
<cyphermox> hey ricotz
<seb128> hey ricotz
<seb128> ricotz, how are you?
<ricotz> seb128, fine ;), thanks
<ricotz> i was thinking to copy network-manager to the ppa soon
<ricotz> cyphermox, thanks for the nm0.9 package :)
<cyphermox> np
<cyphermox> it's still in new though... you'll still be missing n-m-applet and n-m-pptp
<ricotz> yes, i know
<ricotz> seb128, are you ok with uploading it to the ppa at some point?
<seb128> ricotz, why do you insist so much on getting unstable stack components in a stable distro? (just wondering)
<ricotz> uploading gnome-panel, gnome-menus, gnome-applets is needed too
<seb128> ricotz, if you check it doesn't break any other variant, i.e kubuntu yes
<seb128> ricotz, no, gnome-panel etc will break tons of applets and the indicators
<seb128> those are not changes for a stable serie
<ricotz> seb128, because it is needed to use all functionalities of the gnome3 stack
<ricotz> nm0.9 ^
<seb128> is that just to get the ui in g-c-c?
<ricotz> the gnome-shell "indicator" too
<seb128> well, check with the mailing list what people think maybe
<seb128> but I would vote against it if you don't check it doesn't break i.e KDE
<seb128> users want to try new things but don't realize it will break their box and it might well break there
<ricotz> i getting such requests too as emails directly to me :\
<seb128> tell them to upgrade to oneiric
<ricotz> i know gnome-panel is quite a big thing
<seb128> we maybe need a second ppa then
<seb128> one which is bringing GNOME3 without breaking your system and one that will break your system for users who really want it
<seb128> but if they are so eager to break their system they can as well run oneiric
<ricotz> hmm, might be worth it to use it for 3.2 then
<ricotz> right
<seb128> ricotz, 3.2 where? in a ppa? why? it should go in oneiric direct
<ricotz> alright, but network-manager is quite safe if the "whole" stack is available in oneiric
<seb128> by the time 3.1 is stable oneiric will be stable enough to be used
<seb128> ricotz, well, depends if it breaks the indicator, depends if it breaks the KDE equivalent
<seb128> ricotz, we often had issue where new n-m was only working in GNOME
<ricotz> seb128, just thought for your "second ppa" idea
<seb128> it's not acceptable to break other desktops in a stable ppa, users will not know what they are doing and screw their systems
<seb128> if they want that sort of breakage they can run the unstable serie
<cyphermox> ricotz: my suggestion for 0.9 for the gnome ppa is to have another PPA with the more "unstable" components, and perhaps depend on the NM stable PPA, to which I'd upload 0.9
<ricotz> seb128, i think if one is willing to use the gnome3 ppa they wont use kde or unity
<seb128> ricotz, you think wrongly there
<seb128> lot of people tried because they wanted to see how it is and complained that it broke what they usually run
<cyphermox> and it's pretty well known that installing 0.9 will break the current plasma network-manager UI in Natty
<seb128> we get quite some bugs also from people who tried it and tried to go back to natty
<cyphermox> (what I mean by that is that AFAIK the KDE people know about it)
<seb128> i.e file conflicts on downgrades
<seb128> ricotz, users just go "oh, nice, I want to try", they install it, they see and want to get back to KDE that they usually use
<seb128> or Unity
<seb128> or whatever
<ricotz> cyphermox, hmm, i see, i think a self-contained ppa is better for users
<seb128> then they notice they screwed their install
<cyphermox> ricotz: nothing wrong with using the PPA dependencies that LP provides ;)
<seb128> what's the point to backport the unstable distro in a ppa, you can as well run the unstable...
<seb128> you know what you will get at least and efforts are not duplicates
<cyphermox> we have daily images already too, no?
<ricotz> seb128, ok, yeah, user even dont read warnings they just copy-paste commands from websites and run them ;)
<cyphermox> (though they have varying degrees of usefulness)
<ricotz> cyphermox, yeah, i saying that user dont like to add multiple ppas to run things
<seb128> ricotz, right, which is why the ppa should give you what it can give you of GNOME3 without breaking your install
<seb128> the users who want other things should run oneiric
<ricotz> seb128, yeah
<ricotz> but oneiric also includes the more cracky parts like the kernel and x ;)
<cyphermox> seb128: could you please ack the parts of NM 0.9 that are in NEW right now, so I can upload the next pieces and have at least what's not powerpc working?
<ricotz> seb128, oh, if nm0.9 is in are you able to trigger a rebuild of gnome-shell?
<ricotz> bigon uploaded it
<seb128> sorry guys I've to leave I'm late already
<seb128> didrocks, ^
<ricotz> and nm0.9 and xfixes are available "now"
<seb128> cyphermox, if didrocks didn't do it I will get to it after sport
<seb128> but no need to wait things should just do depwaiting
<cyphermox> ah, cool, thanks
<seb128> ricotz, ok
<ricotz> seb128, np, good evening
<seb128> see you
<cyphermox> ricotz: gnome-shell won't need a rebuild, it's in depwait
<ricotz> cyphermox, oh ok, the archive does this automagically ;)
<cyphermox> yes
<chrisccoulson> does this mean i can switch to gnome-shell? ;)
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, yes ;)
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, hi, are you working on firefox 5.0 beta3?
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, what do you mean? I have it ready to upload if that's what you're asking
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, exactly, nice, i am waiting for it :P
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<chrisccoulson> i'm just waiting for mozilla to push it out to the beta channel
<didrocks> cyphermox: doing
<cyphermox> hey didrocks, thanks :)
<micahg> just a reminder for new uploaders, please use -v when merging from Debian to show the new Debian changes as well as the Ubuntu merge changelog and to auto-close any bugs that Debian closed in their changelog
<didrocks> cyphermox: all should be in main, right?
<cyphermox> yeah. libnm* replace the old, and gir1.2-network-manager-1.0 is an equivalent of those for python
<cyphermox> well, for gir ;D
<didrocks> cyphermox: NEWed :)
<cyphermox> thanks
<didrocks> yw
<cyphermox> I got e-d-s 3.0.2.1 building locally, and working on evo 3.0.2
<didrocks> nice!
<fta> Unpacking replacement gnome-panel ...
<fta> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/gnome-panel_1%3a3.0.2-0ubuntu2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<fta>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/applications/gnome-panel.desktop', which is also in package gnome-panel-data 1:2.32.1-0ubuntu6.5
<fta> dpkg-deb: error: subprocess paste was killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<fta> a retry worked though..
<geser> fta: already filed as bug #790251
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 790251 in gnome-panel "package gnome-panel 1:2.32.1-0ubuntu6.5 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/applications/gnome-panel.desktop', which is also in package gnome-panel-data 1:2.32.1-0ubuntu6.5" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/790251
<fta> ok
<geser> fta: sorry, I just noticed that yours is a different bug (different gnome-panel version)
<micahg> geser: same bug though
<fta> seb pushed 3.0.2-0ubuntu3 not long after with "debian/control.in: use epoch in breaks and replaces version"
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-05-31
 * TheMuso eyes his 4GB RAM disk, and suspects that QT is not going to have enough room to build...
<TheMuso> 86% full atm.
<RAOF> You've got some swap, right? :)
<TheMuso> Yup, but it failed anyway due to no tmpfs disk space left. So rebuilding on actual HD now,.
<TheMuso> Doesn't help that I am also running a VM.
<TheMuso> But its times like this when having lots of RAM and a powerful system is totally justified.
<TheMuso> Ok so that compiler error I got earlier was not due to no disk space left...
<TheMuso> Damn, there goes that plan for today...
 * TheMuso discovered that 1) QT 4.7.3 doesn't seem to die with a compile error like it did earlier, and I only needed to drop one patch from our package to build a 4.7.3 package for testing.
<TheMuso> s/like it did earlier/like QT 4.7.2 did earlier./
<cdbs> cyphermox: Hi, it seems there are many issues with the new nm
<cdbs> cyphermox: It doesn't connect to Ad hoc WiFi networks, what do I need to provide to help debug this?
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> Good morning pitti.
<TheMuso> Is it me, or is the metacity/compiz keybinding to move windows around with alt + left mouse click broken?
<pitti> works here with compiz
 * TheMuso is running oneiric in a vm with GNOEM classic, running metacity atm.
<pitti> but we got a new metacity yesterday
<TheMuso> Tried the same with unity/compiz earlier with no luck.
<TheMuso> Right.
 * TheMuso will try with compiz again.
<pitti> I noticed that since yesterday or so my windows don't have close/min/max buttons any more, though
<TheMuso> Well compiz is not rendering properly in virtualbox, actually thigns aren't being cleared once rendered... Probably due to the version of virtualbox being used.
<TheMuso> no big deal, only using the VM to get a11y sorted before I switch on bare metal.
<TheMuso> Well it seems that unity 2D now has some keyboard navigation, at least for the launcher.
<cdbs> robert_ancell: LightDM in oneiric is okay enough to install, I hope? :)
<micahg> cdbs: it's been working for me
<cdbs> hmm
<robert_ancell> cdbs, should be
<RAOF> Works here.
<cdbs> sudo aptitude install lightdm
<cdbs> whoops
<cdbs> wrong window :(
<TheMuso> lol
 * TheMuso crosses fingers that these a11y patches don't bring the QT compilation to a screaming halt.
 * Tm_T fights against the sudden urge to ask "QuickTime?"
<TheMuso> No, QT as in the toolkit.
<Tm_T> ah, Qt (:
<TheMuso> As in the mother beheamouth qt4-x11.
<Tm_T> I actually knew what you meant, I just like to tease with that bit wrong capitalization
<TheMuso> Screw capitalization.
<TheMuso> When such a package takes 2 hours to build on a quad core desktop CPU at 3.0Ghz, with 8GB RAM, I don't give a crap as to how its supposed to be written.
 * Tm_T huggles TheMuso
 * RAOF wonders whether the two openjdk builds he fired off thsi morning will finish today.
<TheMuso> RAOF: Ok you win. :)
<TheMuso> Tm_T: :)
<Tm_T> I'm used to build Qt and/or KDE (and apps) so I have some experience on watching compilation a day or two
<TheMuso> I just hope didrocks knows what he is getting himself into.
<TheMuso> However, the good side is that the a11y patches apply cleanly to the latest Qt in natty/oneiric so...
<didrocks> good morning
<TheMuso> Good morning didrocks.
<didrocks> hey TheMuso, how are you?
<TheMuso> didrocks: Not too bad thanks, yourself?
<didrocks> TheMuso: I'm good thanks :)
 * TheMuso has QT a11y patches, and is currently building QT to test them out with the at-spi bridge...
<didrocks> bryce: RAOF: in oneiric, there is a delay between typing and being able to use the trackpad. Not sure if it's done at the X level or not. The delay is a little bit long and quite annoying to use :/
<RAOF> didrocks: Oh, that feature of gnome-settings-daemon is back? :)
<didrocks> TheMuso: oh? nice! do you want me to backport that to Qt just after alpha1? I need to remerge Qt with debian
<didrocks> RAOF: ok, it's really GNOME then :)
<didrocks> let me check in g-c-c
<didrocks> yeah, I disabled it now
<TheMuso> didrocks: Would like to give them a hammering first. I am also still waiting on one more commit that isn't yet in the public Qt repo. One upside though is that they all apply cleanly against 4.7.3.
<RAOF> syndaemon also provides that behaviour, but I think it got rolled into g-c-c
<didrocks> well, I like that the trackpad is disabled when typing, just that the timing is a little bit too long at the end :/
<didrocks> RAOF: probably the gsettings migration changed the default
<cdbs> good morning didrocks and friends
<didrocks> TheMuso: that's an excellent news! Are you in touch with the Qt guys about those?
<didrocks> hey cdbs!
<didrocks> TheMuso: and consequently, the a11y state in Qt will be ok then?
<pitti> hey didrocks
<TheMuso> didrocks: I am in contact with the folks at Nokia doing Qt a11y. They are hoping to have Qt a11y almost if not completely done by September, so I guess all we can do is get the patches in, watch for any updates, and keep testing and filing bug reports.
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti
<didrocks> TheMuso: agreed, keep me in touch please when you are happy with those (even if it's just partial right now), so that I can post alpha1 merge with debian and integrate them in oneiric
<TheMuso> didrocks: Will do.
<didrocks> thanks!
<TheMuso> didrocks: Oh and I hope you have some CPU cycles, QT on my desktop takes a couple of hours to build.
<cdbs> Gnome-power-manager seems to be building with GTK2 symbols
<didrocks> TheMuso: same here, it was quite a surprise the first time :-)
<didrocks> TheMuso: your pyatspi change looks good, I'm promoting to main then! Thanks for your patience :)
<TheMuso> didrocks: np thanks. Will adjust seeds/deps after alpha 1.
<didrocks> perfect
<didrocks> no auto rebuild of the CD? (I wanted to see with gnome-panel out the result)
<didrocks> !topic
<ubot2> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<didrocks> oupss :)
<pitti> didrocks: we do have daily cron jobs
<didrocks> so it failed,
<didrocks> pitti: your change in debian/watch in debian, not sure debian wants to track with uscan unstable version (last time we discussed that with them, they were quite opposed to it)
<pitti> didrocks: I didn't change that
<pitti> but there was a syntax error, causing it to not scan properly at all
<didrocks> pitti: ok, I was just puzzled by the commit message then: "Fix syntax to actually catch latest version" :)
<didrocks> was just in case, sorry for the noise :-)
<pitti> e. g. 2.28 is current, but it only saw 2.20 because the ) was misplaced
<pitti> didrocks: no worries -- always good to have reviews :)
<didrocks> :)
<rodrigo_> morning
<didrocks> hey rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> hi didrocks
<didrocks> unity really got a higher score that I would expect for such a big change: http://blog.nizarus.org/2011/05/unity-or-not-unity
<didrocks> the number of voter is high enough to be representative I think (in addition that people voting are those visiting planet.ubuntu.com for most)
<didrocks> so most technical users, those who can be relunctant to the change
<didrocks> funny enough, if you only read the comments, you would believe that everyone is against it :-)
<cdbs> didrocks: Most of the people who voted 'unity' voted and left
<cdbs> didrocks: Those who use gnome-shell or gnome-classic have a habit of commenting everywhere
<didrocks> cdbs: yeah, clearly show that people comments only if they are not happy
<cdbs> didrocks: I have some really good experience with handling those commenters on OMG! Ubuntu! (where I'm one of the writers)
<didrocks> well, it's more general than that, you rarely tell when you are happy with someone, you just express your opinion when you disagree :)
<didrocks> cdbs: I'm used to that in the French ubuntu forum since 2004 ;)
<didrocks> but following the evolution with people commenting in the unstable version (and keeping testing) was really instructive
<didrocks> and I saw that people against unity at start was getting to like after after approx. 2 days of real test and usage
<didrocks> and then, they couldn't switch back
<didrocks> so again, everything is a question of habits
<pitti> yesterday I saw an article on heise open
<pitti> they said that unity's goal was to address new Linux users, but in her eyes it fails to do that; while for an experienced (keyboard, etc.) user it's quite nice
<pitti> fails because the workflow is too different from windows, and without keyboard navigation it's too clumsy to find/open apps, etc.
<pitti> it takes a long time to find chat in the dash (if you don't know about the messaging indicator, etc.)
<pitti> so, matter of education indeed
<didrocks> however, I got at the ubuntu party a lot of remarks that it was "hard" to switch between applications
<RAOF> Certainly the dash is a horrible interface for *browsing* applications at the moment.
<didrocks> I think not hiding the launcher by default when you screen is big enough would just help to solve that issue
<pitti> but IMHO you can only get so far trying to make it easy for people who don't want to learn anything about how a komputah works
<didrocks> RAOF: yeah, we need to add some metadata
<didrocks> pitti: agreed
<pitti> my wife loves unity, but she's been a heavy keyboard user for years
<didrocks> yeah, so switching application/getting into the dash is not complicated for her
<pitti> she got used to unity in no time, but then again she also does LaTeX etc., so she's a bad test case
<didrocks> heh :-)
<pitti> and well, I did explain the windows key to her
<pitti> without that I think it'd be pretty hard
<pitti> we really need something to point out this wonderful key
<didrocks> we can use 3D glasses for that :-)
<didrocks> with an arrow pointing to your keyboard :p
<didrocks> ok, we need to know what kind of keyboard you have ;)
<didrocks> but more seriously super key == showing the launcher, I really think we should get it always visible
<didrocks> (even if I did most of the intellihide code and it will hurt my personal feeling, I think it makes no sense on big screen to hide it)
<pitti> that still doesn't point out where the dash is, and how to get the typahead, etc.
<pitti> that's where the efficiency comes from (or from win+number), not from seeing the launcher
<pitti> the launcher is already visible at the start, so people know that there is one
<geser> so unity should have a tutorial displaying all features when started for the first time?
<didrocks> pitti: opening the dash at the first login. You can maybe notice the bfb being "pressed" and then unpressed once closed
<RAOF> That's a last-ditch workaround for not being discoverable, though.
<RAOF> didrocks: Starting with the dash open seems like a pretty good idea; the first thing you'll want to do when you log in is to *start* something, after all.
<didrocks> and we can display whatever wew want in the dash, so it can even add "welcome to ubuntu 11.10" for instance
<didrocks> we*
<rodrigo_> need to go the dentist :-( , so bbl
<pitti> rodrigo_: ugh, good luck
<didrocks> see you rodrigo_
<mvo> hm, is it just me or is compiz leaking memory on natty (with intel). it was up to 3gb virtual this morning, compiz --replace resulted in a modest 600mb (virt)
<didrocks> mvo: yeah, there is a known issue. The current SRU in -proposed should fix the biggest one
<mvo> sweet, I give it a go
<didrocks> mvo: it's in nux
 * mvo install that now
<pitti> funny, the other Michael (mh21) also brought that up and debugged it a while ago
<pitti> mvo: are you using the multiload indicator by any chance?
<pitti> because that triggers the bug very nicely
<didrocks> yeah, the multiload indicator was triggering it a lot
<pitti> as it updates its icon a dozen times a second
<mvo> pitti: yeah
<mvo> pitti: I use it and love it (and sponsored it into oneiric)
<pitti> yeah, I newed it yesterday, I like it, too :)
<didrocks> mvo: if it fixes it, can you confirm it here: bug #758248
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 758248 in nux "memory leaking in compiz" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/758248
<didrocks> jay is pretty confident it fixes it
<didrocks> (I kept the bug seperated as the fix that was done seemed unrelated to me)
<pitti> didrocks: is that mh21's patch?
<pitti> as he got the leak with the multiload indicator, so that ought to fix it
<mvo> pitti: aha, it was you, thanks \o/
<didrocks> pitti: mh21's patch is in unity, let me check we included it. I think we did
<pitti> ah
<didrocks> pitti: in that case, I have to readd the bug # then to the list
<didrocks> yeah, it is :)
<didrocks> mvo: so install the new unity as well
<didrocks> then, I'll add the bug to the target (wasn't done), add the test case
 * didrocks told the dx team 10 times to set the bugs as fix committed when merging contributor's branch
<RAOF> Hm.  Indicator-multiload is pretty cool, but only exists because the launcher doesn't have the icon API that it deserves :)
<didrocks> mvo: updated to bug #779717. can you give some feedback if fixed please?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 779717 in indicator-multiload "indicator-multiload causes a memory leak in compiz when run under unity" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/779717
<mvo> I like it because its a easy way to see if something goes rouge (e.g. my devel code)
<mvo> didrocks: yes, will do
<didrocks> thanks :)
<didrocks> "goes rouge"? turning to French? :)
<pitti> or when your package build in the background finishes, and it's time to stop wasting time with email :)
<mvo> :)
<pitti> mvo, didrocks: FWIW, I set the icons to 200 px and 100 ms update interval, and virt/res stay constant; so this one seems fixed to me
<didrocks> pitti: excellent news :-)
 * didrocks needs to install it as well
<pitti> well, this is oneiric, not natty-proposed
<pitti> same code, but different toolchain/environment, so I won't v-done the bug
<didrocks> yeah, let's wait on mvo :)
<seb128> hey desktopers
<seb128> \o/ pitti \o/ (debian updates)
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> hey pitti
<pitti> seb128: cheers ;)
<seb128> so the new gnome-keyring is supposed to fix the "several application prompt for password on autologin"
<didrocks> salut seb128!
<pitti> seb128: I didn't get that bug, but 3.0.3 works fine here
<seb128> which is nice because that was a frequent complain and something I said we would work on this cycle :p
<seb128> pitti, do you use autologin?
<pitti> no, I can't
<pitti> ecryptfs
<seb128> ok, so it's normal you don't get the bug
<seb128> the keyring is pam unlocked for you
<pitti> ah, unlocking the whole keyring
<didrocks> oh, there is a solution for that issue now?
<pitti> so, try it out :)
<seb128> didrocks, it's fixed in 3.0.3
<didrocks> nice :-)
<seb128> didrocks, the unlocking was meant to be serialized there was just a bug
<didrocks> oh, I was thinking it was a deeper issue than this one
<seb128> so each application trying to access the keyring was triggering a prompt rather than having just one and the others serialized and unlocked with it
<seb128> rodrigo_, hi
<seb128> rodrigo_, you need a mir for clutter-gtk, gnome-games is depwait on it
<didrocks> clutter-gtk was in main before (with netbook-launcher), isn't it?
<seb128> didrocks, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/clutter-gtk suggests not
<seb128> did it change source name or something?
<didrocks> seb128: possibly, let me check
<didrocks> seb128: I'm pretty sure clutk was dep on it
<didrocks> clutter changed a lot with soname in source name or not
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clutter-gtk/0.10.2-0ubuntu4
<seb128> hum
<seb128> indeed, I'm wondering why it's not on the summary screen
<fta2> gasp, i've lost all my window buttons. where is the pref now? (what used to be /apps/metacity/general/button_layout)
<seb128> that lucid version was in main
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> seb128: I usually rely on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clutter-gtk/+publishinghistory
<seb128> well usually https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clutter-gtk is handy
<seb128> it has the distro serie, version and component
<seb128> not sure why it lacks hardy < < natty
<didrocks> weird that lucid/maverick isn't there
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> deleted
<didrocks> renamed to clutter-gtk-0.10
<seb128> "renamed to clutter-gtk-0.10"
<seb128> oh ok
<didrocks> :-)
<seb128> bah, I tried clutter-gtk-1.0
<seb128> loose :p
<seb128> tried -0.8 as well
<didrocks> clutter versionning :-)
<seb128> I though it had been renamed but I tried the wrong ones before asking
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> seb128: yw
<seb128> so let's repromote it
<seb128> didrocks, can you sponsor the e-d-s and evo update? those are minor version updates so should be easy
<didrocks> seb128: sure
<didrocks> I have some spare time while my bug script is launched in debugging mode (got some relevant only one hour after testing)
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> seb128: fixed the versionning and uploaded
<seb128> we might be down to less than one screen of updates to do today ;-)
<didrocks> \o/
<pitti> mvo: hm, I'd really like to drop aptdaemon's lintian recommends; it pulls in dpkg-dev, which pulls in build-essential, pulling in g++, binutils, tons of perl stuff, and what not :/
<pitti> intltool-debian, gettext, etc
<pitti> mvo: I suppose it only does very few checks which are fatal? perhaps we can do them manually instead through lintian?
<pitti> mvo: want me to look into this?
<pitti> hm, it's actually quite a long list, but spending 10 MB for this is a bit heavy; perhaps we can install lintian when the user actually adds a third party repo
<mvo> pitti: yeah, its not actually using that many, its fine to reimplement them manually its just going to be a bit tedious to maintain that in parallel with lintian
<pitti> /usr/share/aptdaemon/lintian-fatal.tags.Ubuntu has 34 tags
<pitti> mvo: so I guess it might be easier to install lintian on demand
<pitti> ?
<mvo> yes, that is probably better
<pitti> can I give that as a WI to Gary or you?
<mvo> didrocks: stable memory usage for me as well now
<mvo> didrocks: 621m  53m  22m S    3  1.4   0:40.44 compiz  (according to top)
<pitti> I have roughly the same numbers
<didrocks> mvo: excellent! think about updating the bug status :)
<seb128> pitti, btw not sure if you read the backlog from yesterday but I started cleaning gdm
<pitti> seb128: I saw, thanks! just didn't get to working on it yet
<seb128> the vcs is half done cleaning patches, merging with debian
<seb128> pitti, no hurry
<jasoncwarner> morning morning morning...how is everyone?
<seb128> hey jasoncwarner, I'm fine, how are you?
<pitti> hey jasoncwarner
<seb128> what's new on your side of the world? ;-)
<jasoncwarner> pretty good seb128 and pitti. Just enjoying having the family from the states here...
<jasoncwarner> seb128: it's cold. people didn't tell me it got this cold!
<seb128> oh right, so they liked .au? ;-)
<jasoncwarner> seb128: yeah, they kept laughing at the size of the town and stuff. though, they did enjoy themselves
<jasoncwarner> how is everything going in the world of oneiric? :) should I update my main machine yet? ;)
<mvo> yes!
<pitti> looking funny, but working
<jasoncwarner> mvo: always the pot stirrer ;)
<pitti> if you enjoy gnome-screensaver looking like gnome-shell, gdm looking like the IT crowd intro, and general GNOME looking themeless :)
<mvo> heh :) its working pretty well for me so far, but its indeed looking funny so maybe better to wait until the theme lands
<jasoncwarner> pitti: well, perhaps I'll just update my test machine then !
<pitti> it's totally broken in kvm, though
<pitti> unity-2d, too
<seb128> jasoncwarner, if you install gnome-theme-standard and turn the gsettings to show-desktop-icons it's ok
<didrocks> hey jasoncwarner
<jasoncwarner> morning didrocks
<chrisccoulson> hey jasoncwarner, how are you?
<RAOF> You crazy people with stuff that can be usefully tested in kvm!
<pitti> RAOF: there's lots of X parts which can :)
<jasoncwarner> hey chrisccoulson....
<pitti> these just don't tend to be the ones which break, of course
<RAOF> pitti: Yeah.  The protocol's not exactly the fastest-moving of targets :)
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: Why must seamonkey packaging be hatefully arcane? :)
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, because nobody maintains it ;)
<chrisccoulson> it's not that different to the firefox packaging though is it?
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, are you volunteering to maintain it? ;)
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<RAOF> No, it's just the final bit of today's patch-piloting.
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, how are you?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I'm great, thanks!
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, i bet i know which one ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: played a bit with distribution.ini stuff, and learned some bits
<chrisccoulson> pitti - cool :)
<RAOF> Apparently seamonkey is a pile of crash on natty and oneiric, and is relatively easily fixable.
<RAOF> Or would be if seamonkey built on oneiric :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: seems I need to take up some of your time at some point, though; I have a few options which I'd like to discuss
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, yes. i would really just switch the current seamonkey to gcc-4.5 in oneiric
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I need to run out for some errnads, and finally send the meeting reminder, but perhaps this afternoon?
<chrisccoulson> i wouldn't bother investing any time in fixing seamonkey to build on the new toolchain ;)
<pitti> seb128: you forgot to remind me :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - sure, no problem :)
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, there is a community guy providing PPA builds of seamonkey atm. i think i'm going to approach him this week and ask him if he wants to look after seamonkey in the distro
<chrisccoulson> i don't really have time to look after it, and i never use it anyway
<seb128> pitti, oh, right, it's meeting reminder day!
<RAOF> It's clear that *somebody* uses it, as the crash bug has a bunch of duplicates.  Having someone actually maintain it would be pretty rad, though.
<seb128> pitti, I got used to you having the email sent before I woke up for a few weeks ;-)
<pitti> seb128: I thought about it this morning, and then forgot :/
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, yeah, i reckon the number if users is probably in to double figures ;)
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, how are you?
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<seb128> how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - very, very tired. my daughter kept me awake nearly the whole night
<chrisccoulson> dosing up on caffeine now though ;)
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> is she sick?
<seb128> or she just didn't want to sleep?
<chrisccoulson> i think her last few teeth are coming through. she kept waking up crying every 40 minutes or so overnight
<chrisccoulson> and by the time my eyes started to close each time, she would wake up again ;)
<chrisccoulson> the annoying thing is that she is full of beans this morning. it's like she had a full nights sleep ;)
<soren> chrisccoulson: How old is she?
<chrisccoulson> soren - she's about 2 weeks older than 18 months now
<seb128> lol
<seb128> chrisccoulson, so coffee time for you? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> yeah :)
<pitti> bbl
 * mvo hugs chrisccoulson in sympathy
 * chrisccoulson hugs mvo
<soren> chrisccoulson: Ok. I was just wondering since it was around that time my daughter starting waking up at very regular (short!) intervals like that. We'd go pick her up and she'd calm down pretty quickly, but then wake up again ~30 minutes later. Turned out to be her ears. We had a grommet put in and two days later she'd sleep through the night.
<soren> chrisccoulson: Teething sounds very plausible too, I just couldn't live with myself not having told you this if it actually turned out to be your daughter's ears too. :) Sleep deprivation is dreadful.
<chrisccoulson> soren, oh, interesting. thanks! i'm pretty sure it's my daughters teeth at the moment though, as she's dribbling quite excessively during the daytime
<soren> chrisccoulson: The key indicator that put us on to the ears was the fact that she'd calm down very quickly when she sat up. Apparently pressure builds up when they lie down, but is quickly relieved.
<chrisccoulson> soren - oh, i probably wouldn't have realised that. are her ears ok now?
<soren> chrisccoulson: Totally.
<soren> chrisccoulson: A quick visit to the ear-node-throat doctor, a couple of days of waiting and that's been it. Never had problems since.
<soren> Heh..
<soren> s/node/nose/
<rodrigo_> hey seb128
<rodrigo_> seb128, so, the clutter-gtk thing you mentioned, do we still need a MIR=
<rodrigo_> ?
<seb128> rodrigo_, no, thanks
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok
<seb128> rodrigo_, good morning btw ;-)
<seb128> how are you?
<rodrigo_> seb128, good afternoon already :)
<seb128> is your teeth issue getting better?
<seb128> tooth
<rodrigo_> seb128, now better, after seeing the dentist, just with one tooth less :)
<seb128> ok
<rodrigo_> and can't speak very well right now, but at least there's no more pain so far :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, well, if you can write on IRC that should be enough ;-)
<rodrigo_> yeah :)
<rodrigo_> seb128, oh, btw, was looking last night about the gnome-menus patch you told me to disable, but I'm not sure which one you mean
<rodrigo_> seb128, in lp:~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/oneiric/gnome-menus/3_0_0_release
<seb128> rodrigo_, sorry that's a call in the postinst that do it
<seb128> the list is in the debian directory, it's not a patch
<rodrigo_> seb128, ah, ok
<rodrigo_> ok, disabling that then before uploading
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> rodrigo_, don't worry about the gnome-games build failure on armel, that's because pygtk didn't build yet, I will retry the build in a bit
<seb128> it built on amd64 and i386 at least ;-)
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, cool
<seb128> rodrigo_, we are almost down at the bottom of the GNOME3 updates stack ;-)
<rodrigo_> yeah, not many big packages remaining, right?
<seb128> not really
<seb128> gdm sort of
<seb128> it's being worked on the vcs, it's half done
<rodrigo_> and empathy
<rodrigo_> ah, cool
<seb128> that's blocked on kenvandine's telepathy-approver work
<seb128> otherwise non default install things
<seb128> epiphany-browser, cheese
<rodrigo_> ok
<seb128> that an a bunch of 3.0.2 updates
<rodrigo_> yeah, I did a couple last night
<rodrigo_> well, just one, file-roller, the other I didn't finish it
<seb128> gucharmap, yelp, g-p-m are to do
<seb128> gdl anjuta gnome-bluetooth
<rodrigo_> yeah, I'll do some of those as soon as I upload gnome-menus
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, so for gnome-menus, we want to remove the gnome-menus.postinst file?
<rodrigo_> http://pastebin.com/KstXqe7j
<rodrigo_> that's the diff from my branch with current trunk
<seb128> rodrigo_, no, just l8 in your diff
<seb128> that's the wrapper call which is building the list of things to ignore
<rodrigo_> ah, ok, so just disabling gnome-menus-blacklist
<seb128> right
<rodrigo_> ok then, building and uploading
<pitti> seb128: I'll try a full git head update of RB; it also converts to the newer libnotify, q
<pitti> oops
<pitti> seb128: ... and to gsettings
<pitti> seb128: question: for a gsettings schema which we didn't install before, what causes the gconf->gsettings migration to happeN?
<pitti> if "nothing", is the answer "we only really support upgrades from natty to oneiric final, not incremental"?
<pitti> didrocks: ^ perhaps you know as well
<didrocks> pitti: ~/.local/share/gsettings-data-convert as a list of already converted schemas
<didrocks> (by .convert file name it seems)
<pitti> didrocks: ah, and we run the converter at each session start?
<ricotz> seb128, hi, is colord on your list yet?
<didrocks> pitti: /etc/xdg/autostart/gsettings-data-convert.desktop
<pitti> didrocks: cheers
<didrocks> so yeah :)
<didrocks> yw
<rodrigo_> hmm, changing tar.gz to tar.bz2 in debian/wacth fails with: bzr: ERROR: Unable to find the needed upstream tarball: gnome-bluetooth_3.0.1.orig.tar.gz
<rodrigo_> is there any other place that needs changing?
<rodrigo_> fails = it downloads the correct tar.bz2, but then tries to look for the tar.gz, it seems
<didrocks> rodrigo_: did you try uscan --verbose
<pitti> rodrigo_: hm, not a 3.0 source?
<rodrigo_> didrocks, no, trying
<rodrigo_> pitti, maybe, let me check
<didrocks> possibly it's the previous bzr bd copying an invalid symlink in build-area/, ensure about that as well
<rodrigo_> pitti, it's a 3.0 source
<didrocks> (got trapped a lot)
<pitti> rm -r ../build-area/ might help indeed
<rodrigo_> -- In debian/watch, processing watchfile line:
<rodrigo_>    http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/gnome/sources/gnome-bluetooth/([\d\.]+)[]/ 	gnome-bluetooth-(.*)\.tar\.bz2
<rodrigo_> Unmatched [ in regex; marked by <-- HERE in m/^(?:(?:http://ftp.gnome.org)?\/pub\/gnome\/sources\/gnome\-bluetooth\/)?([\d\.]+)[ <-- HERE ]/?$/ at /usr/bin/uscan line 1556, <WATCH> line 3.
<rodrigo_> same with build-area removed
<geser> rodrigo_: [] isn't a valid regex ( you start a character class, add ']' to it but never closes the character class)
<rodrigo_> http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/gnome/sources/gnome-bluetooth/([\d\.]+)[]/ \
<rodrigo_>         gnome-bluetooth-(.*)\.tar\.bz2
<fta2> May 31 11:21:08 cube udevd[25783]: error: runtime directory '/run/udev' not writable, for now falling back to '/dev/.udev'
<rodrigo_> I guess the [] is wrong?
<rodrigo_> yes, using [0-9] there seems to work
<geser> rodrigo_: yes, simply remove it
<seb128> re
<seb128> rodrigo_, gz -> bz2 there?
<seb128> rodrigo_, gnome stopped doing gz
<seb128> oh, seems you were on that already ;-)
<seb128> (sorry I was at lunch)
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, already fixed, thanks :)
<seb128> ricotz, no and it's not going to be, check with tkamppeter he's the one who cares about those
<seb128> pitti, check /usr/share/GConf/gsettings
<seb128> pitti, the .convert in that directory are what describe what keys to map and how
<seb128> pitti, the conversion is run once as pointed by didrocks
<seb128> pitti, "we only really support upgrades from natty to oneiric final, not incremental"? <- yes
<seb128> we can't really force them to happen again without overwriting user tweaks
<didrocks> seb128: it doesn't erase the gconf settings isn't it?
<ricotz> seb128, alright
<didrocks> so we can remove the file I pointed and restart the session to test it (for ourself)
<didrocks> am I right?
<seb128> didrocks, well, it would overwrite values you wrote in the gsettings config with the old gconf value?
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, it's just for testing the migration locally (like the background one which is a fail)
<seb128> didrocks, the background one can't be migrating with those scripts
<didrocks> not sure what we should do for that one, if we can't specify an uri, we should just provide a new default
<seb128> they changed the semantic from a path to an uri
<didrocks> yeah, but there is an invalid try right now, isn't it?
<seb128> didrocks, no, that was fixed in oneiric, it doesn't try to migrate
<didrocks> oh ok, didn't see that upload
<seb128> it's just that the default is a gnome background and not one we have
<seb128> didrocks, it was in gsettings-desktop-schemas 3.0.2
<didrocks> btw, I added this morning a note to the pad that we should have a look at our default and reset them in gsettings world
<didrocks> like not unactivating mouse trackpad on typing
<didrocks> seb128: thanks, looking
<didrocks> seb128: are you sure? we are still on 3.0.1-1
<seb128> didrocks, http://git.gnome.org/browse/gsettings-desktop-schemas/commit/?id=81e581e67962ecf290f886afd2fbf5767f1970ad
<seb128> it's in 3.0.1 sorry about that
<seb128> g-d-s is one version behind GNOME ;-)
<didrocks> gnome-terminal as well :-)
<didrocks> it's a pity to not be able to keep user's desktop background :/
<seb128> we should do it
<rodrigo_> didrocks, we could do a filename to uri conversion
<didrocks> I agree, that's detail that I guess our user are very attached to
<seb128> didrocks, see https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-gtk3-gnome3
<seb128> [rodrigo-moya] Get custom background images to stay on upgrade (key migration or gsd patching to get the old path and transform it to an uri):
<seb128> rodrigo_, you signed for it when we discussed it recently ;-)
<rodrigo_> right my "we could do" meant "I'm going to do it" :-)
<seb128> didrocks, it will just be some code rather than a .convert
<didrocks> nice :-)
<didrocks> yeah
<seb128> that's a small gnome-settings-daemon patch I guess
<didrocks> seb128: not patching /usr/bin/gsettings-data-convert rather?
<seb128> could be, I've no strong opinion on it, I will let rodrigo_ figure what's best ;-)
<didrocks> we should migrate back as well show_desktop
<seb128> not sure about this one
<rodrigo_> haven't thought much about it yet, but I guess we could just g-d-s-convert do the key conversion and then do the conversion to an uri in g-s-d
<seb128> btw do you have any idea how to make it on by default in unity but not gnome?
<didrocks> if we are going to show it by default in unity/unity-2d but not on other, maybe it would be nice to keep what the user eventually tweaked?
<seb128> rodrigo_, that seems a clever way to deal with it, check if that's a path and transform it to an uri if needed
<didrocks> seb128: gsettings supported multi layer last time I talk to desrt
<didrocks> not sure it's documented
<seb128> didrocks, well it was on by default I doubt many users turned it off ;-)
<didrocks> by we can redo the "on session" stuff
<didrocks> right, visible in no ui
<seb128> that and also most users are fine with nautilus managing their desktop
<didrocks> some did, as we have a bamf bug on this, but yeah :-)
<seb128> they just put nothing there if they want to keep it clean
<didrocks> (the previous menu application, even after quitting is kept if nautilus doesn't get the focus)
<seb128> didrocks, either dconf or using ShowOnlyIn=Unity in the autostart and teach gnome-session about Unity sessions
<didrocks> seb128: I still think it would be nice to not enforce that? I need to give it a deeper thought and discuss with desrt
<didrocks> we still have the same issue with metacity (for unity-2d)
<seb128> enforce what?
<seb128> nautilus is a not desktop in the xdg dir not a required component
<didrocks> they are using some keys to decide to remove the decoration for example (they should use the dbus interface=
<seb128> unity-2d and unity would be "Unity" sessions
<seb128> but again a topic where I've no strong opinion
<seb128> whatever is easier and give us what we need ;-)
<didrocks> yeah, I'll definitively try to think about it in the coming days
<seb128> if you have items that need thinking or work just write those on the blueprint
<seb128> we will figure how to deal with them over time
<Tommeh> Annnnd back to Gnome3.
 * didrocks updates
<Tommeh> I wish I could find out why Unity keeps freezing on me.
<Tommeh> Clearly something weird going on - I can't interact with Unity at all, but the mouse cursor is still working. I can switch to a VT and the dist-upgrade I had running in my terminal window completed despite the window not updating.
<Tommeh> Absolutely *random*. Sometimes I could just be switching applications/workspaces.
<Tommeh> $ uname -r
<Tommeh> 3.0.0-0300rc1-generic
<Tommeh> See if we have the same problems with 3.0-rc1 then.
<chrisccoulson> pitti - you can delete sources without deleting binaries can't you?
<chrisccoulson> i'm going to upload a new thunderbird version this week with it's own language packs (like firefox), but these are currently provided by a separate source package (thunderbird-locales, which should be killed afterwards)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: technically it should be possible, yes, but we don't usually do this
<pitti> we need to kill NBS packages anyway
<chrisccoulson> pitti - in my case, the binaries are being provided from a new source package
 * rodrigo_ lunch
<pitti> chrisccoulson: that's fine; they'll supersede the older binaries
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks
<pitti> chrisccoulson: they need to have a higher version number, of course
<chrisccoulson> yeah, they'll have a higher version number
<pitti> chrisccoulson: and then the old source needs to be changed to not build the binaries any more, to avoid future version conflicts
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i'd like to just remove the old source entirely afterwards (i'm going to replace all of its binaries)
<pitti> that's fine
<alex3f> mvo: why is there a .candidate property for a package?
<mvo> alex3f: thanks for mering back!  in the apt cache, for each package there is a "installed" and "candidate" apt.Version  object. both may be None. e.g. if a package is not installed and no longer downloadable it has no candidate
<alex3f> what use has a package without a candidate in the cache?
<mvo> alex3f: I added the test to ensure its not crashing if that is the case
<mvo> alex3f: not a log of use really, but there are case when that might happen so we need to protect against it
<alex3f> isn't posible to have more than one candidate?
<alex3f> or the newest version is considered the candidate for installation?
<mvo> alex3f: its possible to have many versions, but only one version is the candidate
<mvo> alex3f: yeah, normally the newest but apt pinning can be used to alter that
<alex3f> I have added __contains__ and __getitem__ to PackageInfo class, I should add a get_candidate method or a candidate property for the package?
<alex3f> I'm thinking about wrapping around the candidate to access directly section, summary and description; I'm not sure if this is right
<mvo> alex3f: hm, I think its better to have a version_list instead, that can intially be just one entry (the candidate) and then a version that has summary/description/section
<mvo> alex3f: does that make sense?
<cdbs> rodrigo_: The latest upload of gnome-power-manager to oneiric, does it fix the loading of g-p-m in Unity?
<alex3f> mvo: it makes sense, but we should also keep care of the version; maybe a dictionary, having the version as key is better than a list?
<mvo> dict is fine with me, as long as there is a clear candidate or default
<alex3f> mvo: each package in PackageInfo should have two lists: installed and available (candidates); at least this is something I'm sure PackageKit can offer, for every repo backend
<alex3f> yes, a candidate property, currently pointing to the apt.Cache candidate is doable
<mvo> alex3f: can there be multiple installed versions for the same name?
<alex3f> mvo: yes, 1 sec
<mvo> alex3f: oh, woah. ok.
<alex3f> for example: multiple kernels installed
<alex3f> mvo: or the version is considered part of the name?
<mvo> alex3f: in debian they have a different name in this case, do other systems handle this differently?
<alex3f> I'm not sure, I'm looking at this right now: http://www.packagekit.org/gtk-doc/introduction-ideas-filters.html
<mvo> alex3f: I just want to make sure we don't overdo it :) could you ask in #PackageKit please?
<alex3f> yes
<mvo> alex3f: if its not needed we can have "property installed, property candidate, list-of available"
<mvo> thanks!
<andreasn> anyone have screenshots of Nautilus 3.0 using the ubuntu theme?
<cdbs> there's no Ubuntu theme for GTK3 yet
<cdbs> though its being worked upon
<cdbs> andreasn: ^^^^^
<andreasn> cdbs, ah
<cdbs> kenvandine: Any status on the Ambiance GTK3 theme with Unico?
<lucazade> cdbs andreasn http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/varie/Schermata.png
<cyphermox> good morning!
<andreasn> thanks!
<pitti> hey cyphermox, how are you?
<lucazade> still requires a lot of work code.launchpad.net/~lucazade/+junk/ambiance-gtk3
<cyphermox> hey pitti, doing ok
<cyphermox> would be better had evo not ftbfs
<pitti> heh
<pitti> lucazade: wohoo
<cdbs> oh hai lucazade! awesome work!
<cyphermox> ah, i know where I screwed up
<lucazade> tnx :D
<cdbs> cyphermox: I withdraw my message on 'nm not working' . NM 0.8.9997 is working perfectly
<cyphermox> oh sweet, because I hadn't seen your "not working" message
<cyphermox> you do need to restart NM or reboot for the applet to properly speak to NM, at least for VPNs
<didrocks> cyphermox: I fixed it
<cyphermox> didrocks: ok, thanks
<didrocks> the evo update
<cdbs> cyphermox: yeah, a proper reboot was needed
<didrocks> yw :)
<cdbs> cyphermox: moreover
<pitti> at which point will the version number go to 9 - 1e-N ?
<cyphermox> just the e-d-s build-depends?
<cdbs> cyphermox: it seems there's something wrong with the dependencies on nm packages
<didrocks> cyphermox: also the versionning was bad, isn't it? (look at the merge req)
<cdbs> cyphermox: they allow you to install network-manager 0.8.9997 with 0.8.4 versions of libnm-*
<didrocks> cyphermox: right, now, with the new configure.ac, we have to update evo to latest e-d-s everytime
<cyphermox> cdbs: no
 * cdbs cross checks
<cyphermox> cdbs: it allows libnm-glib2/libnm-util1 to not be removed because other apps still use it
<cdbs> cyphermox: okie, that's what confused me
<cyphermox> unless you enjoy being told you're not online by evo, empathy, etc ;)
<cyphermox> didrocks: right
<cyphermox> didrocks: I was almost tempted to do (e-d-s) (>= ${binary:Version}) even if that's still somewhat incorrect, but at least then the e-d-s parts would follow the evo version
<cdbs> quit
<alex3f> mvo: can you please have a look at: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~alexeftimie/software-center/backend-refactor/revision/1814?remember=1814&compare_revid=1812
<mvo> alex3f: that looks good, would be even better to have some more tests :)
<alex3f> mvo: please don't merge it yet
<seb128> hum
<mvo> alex3f: ok :)
<seb128> hey mterry
<seb128> mterry, did you try to build indicator-applet with gtk3? (just asking before starting on it)
<mterry> seb128, hello!
<pitti> hey mterry
<mterry> hi, pitti!
<kenvandine> mterry, did seb128 talk to you about ido for gtk3?
<mterry> seb128, indicator-applet...  no I don't think so
<mterry> kenvandine, he mentioned it wasn't done yet?  But not besides that
<fta2> mterry, "DEBUG: DuplicityInstance.vala:575: duplicity (22856) exited with value 31"  what's error 31?
<kenvandine> mterry, if not... do you think you can pick it up and finish it?
<jibel> cyphermox, hi, about 790604 my point is that eth0 is configured in /etc/network/interfaces on a default install and that was not the case before.
<jibel> bug 790604
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 790604 in network-manager "after installation, nm reports eth0 as a not managed network device" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/790604
<mterry> fta2, gpg failed
<cyphermox> jibel: ah, thanks for clarifying
<mterry> kenvandine, sure!  I'm doing libbamf now, can do ido after
<kenvandine> mterry, lp:~ken-vandine/ido/gtk3-port-wip/
<kenvandine> thx
<jibel> cyphermox, and only with alternate images not desktop
<cyphermox> jibel: you aren't using preseeding are you?
<seb128> mterry, ok, I will have a look to indicator-applet since we got the new gnome-panel on gtk3 in
<mterry> fta2, you can see list in /usr/share/pyshared/duplicity/log.py
<kenvandine> mterry, i was making it gtk3 only, but you should do the magic to make it dual buildable
<mterry> seb128, I saw that go by
<mterry> kenvandine, yeah
<kenvandine> mterry, thx!
<jibel> cyphermox, no preseeding, boot the latest alternate and answer to the questions.
<seb128> mterry, I will push you next to land your dual build of indicators with gtk2 and gtk3 in oneiric :p
<seb128> though I'm trying to get dx guys to do review to start on that
<kenvandine> seb128, but after ido right?
<cyphermox> jibel: ok. well, this isn't done by NM so the bug probably belong more in debian-installer, but I'll take a look, I think I know where this might be
<kenvandine> some of them will depend on ido
<seb128> kenvandine, right, though those are done, they have merge requests
<kenvandine> ok
<jibel> cyphermox, I agree nm is the symptom not the cause.
<seb128> kenvandine, mterry did session and messages and applications iirc
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> great progress :)
 * kenvandine needs to prepare for a meeting, bbiab
<fta2> mterry, well, i guess deja-dup is not what i'm looking for after all. it's too desktop oriented.
<jibel> cyphermox, but you know I'm just a user, I'll leave the diagnosis to your expertise :-)
<mterry> seb128, yeah, working on appmenu, but yak-shaving libbamf first
<mterry> fta2, it is rather desktop oriented.  What were you trying to do?
<cyphermox> jibel: sure, no problem. if you still have that system in the same state though, could you attach the logs from /var/log/installer ?
<jibel> cyphermox, sure, I'll update the report
<fta2> mterry, backup various stuff between a few machines toward my servfarm, but i don't want to depend on having a display (those auth prompts stopping the backups), nor do i need all those hidden excludes you're passing to duplicity.
<mterry> fta2, yeah, sounds like a bad match then.  Maybe you want to use duplicity directly?
<fta2> mterry, yep, probably. i've installed deja-dup on 2 boxes, none of which were able to backup a single file, even locally. on the 1st, it's just sitting there doing nothing (and you said in the bug i filed it's too early in the cycle for you to care) and the 2nd seems to start but after a few hundreds files, it re-asks for a password, and restart, in loop (the logs show the cryptic err31)
<mterry> fta2, not that I don't care, but that I'm not entirely surprised, as 19.1 was a bit of a UI rewrite.  that second one is interesting.  That's without a DISPLAY?
<fta2> mterry, nope, all local, on the desktop i'm currently sitting in front of
<mterry> fta2, fascinating...  those aren't "too desktop oriented" issues but rather "doesn't work" bugs.  ;)
<fta2> i didn't say those desktop were always there, nor that i wanted to backup stuff in $HOME
<fta2> +s
<fta2> i need to run, i'll revisit this another time
<fagan> hey who is the maintainer of nm in ubuntu I cant remember, I just have a little question
<kenvandine> fagan, cyphermox
<alex3f> mvo: commited some tests, works fine here, ready for review.
<cyphermox> fagan: yup
<fagan> cyphermox: what changed in 11.10 for internet detection
<cyphermox> fagan: in theory, not much. are you seeing issues?
<fagan> cyphermox: well u1 isnt detecting that its connected any more
<cyphermox> (although on the backend it's different "states" now
<fagan> cyphermox: so that might be it could you walk me through it
<cyphermox> fagan: are you just rebuilding it?
<fagan> cyphermox: what do you mean?
<cyphermox> I mean, that's for a new version right, not the one currently in oneiric?
<fagan> cyphermox: its the one in 11.10
<fagan> cyphermox: it was undated last night from what I remember
<fagan> *updated
<cyphermox> ah, then that would be it :)
<fagan> cyphermox: so could you explain what the whole states change was
<cyphermox> sure hold on
<fagan> cool
<rodrigo_> cdbs, I don't know, what's the problem with g-p-m loading in unity?
<cyphermox> it's essentially related to ipv6 support, so instead of just CONNECTED, now you have *_SITE, *_GLOBAL, etc.
<cyphermox> fagan: everything is in the documentation here: http://projects.gnome.org/NetworkManager/developers/migrating-to-09/ref-migrating.html#id598508
<fagan> cyphermox: cool thanks
<cyphermox> fagan: my bad, since you're looking for the global NM state it would more likely be this: http://projects.gnome.org/NetworkManager/developers/migrating-to-09/spec.html#org.freedesktop.NetworkManager ; scroll down to state(); you'll see there are a few new states, so you can tell more easily whether you really have internet access
<fagan> cyphermox: oh ok ill link it in our bug
<seb128> does anybody here has a current oneiric desktop iso?
<seb128> pitti, ?
<pitti> seb128: well, "current" as of three days ago
<pitti> apt broke the last two
<seb128> pitti, ok
<seb128> can you "sudo apt-get remove libgnomeui-0" on it when you have a chance to kvm boot it?
<pitti> we could actually start a new run now, though
<seb128> I just want to check if I overlooked something
<seb128> or if it's only tomboy keeping libgnomeui in
<pitti> on my system it's a few libs and tsclient
<pitti> but tsclient was ditched anyway, right?
<pitti> seb128: will do
<pitti> nice, python-gnome2 goes along with it
<pitti> seb128: booting
<seb128> pitti, right, we said we would get ride of tsclient if favor of reminna pending discuss between robert, you and the security team
<seb128> not sure if that happened
<pitti> we talked about it at UDS dinner
<seb128> rodrigo_, we really need to kick the tomboy libgnomeui depends out
<pitti> tsclient is gone from the archive, anyway
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, yeah
<pitti> seb128: s/the//; s/libgnomeui depends/ :-P
<seb128> pitti, tomboy's
<seb128> lol
<seb128> or that ;-)
<rodrigo_> seb128, it uses it for the PropertyEditor things, right?
<seb128> rodrigo_, correct
 * bcurtiswx waves to room
<seb128> rodrigo_, you know upstream? can you check with them what's going on in that regard?
<seb128> hey bcurtiswx
<rodrigo_> yes, I'm on #tomboy all day, so yes checking
<bcurtiswx> hi seb128
<pitti> seb128: gbrainy gnome-orca python-pyatspi tomboy
<pitti> seems gbrainy needs libgnome2.24-cil
<pitti> unless gnome-games was updated to 3.0 by now?
<seb128> we can kick a game out of needed
<seb128> pitti, it's not part of gnome-games
<pitti> ah
<pitti> atspi will move to atspi2, but I don't know about orca
<seb128> the atspi to at-spi2 thing should be sorted, didrocks acked the mirs yesterday
<rodrigo_> pitti, yes, gnome-games is 3.0 now, but as seb128 says, gbrainy is not there
<didrocks> just waiting on TheMuso to change the dep so that it's brought by default
<bcurtiswx> debian uses geoclue in empathy (for maps and location awareness), IIRC this was decided to be left out in Natty.  Is there anything that should keep that functionality out of Ubuntu?
<bcurtiswx> for Oneiric
<seb128> pitti, gnome-orca depends on python-pyatspi (>= 1.22.0) | python-pyatspi2
<mterry> Guh, can't install libwnck-dev and libwnck-3-dev at the same time.  :(  No linking against both in the same source package
<pitti> seb128: ah, good
<seb128> bcurtiswx, still the same reason, we don't want libchamplain on the CD
<bcurtiswx> seb128, OK i'll make sure to keep that out in my rebase
<bcurtiswx> I will most likely make a empathy build that enables this for anyone who wants to be bleeding edge with empathy
<bcurtiswx> for my PPA
<pitti> just finished installing today's alternate in kvm
<pitti> nice to see the new look of gnome classic!
<pitti> didrocks: ^ FTR, good to have it on that CD still -- unity-2d is a no-go in kvm, keeps crashing :/
<didrocks> pitti: hum, weird that it happens only on kvm, still working fine there :/
<pitti> kvm has a really crappy graphics card, I suppose it's due to that
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I'm pinging the unity-2d guys still, but I have very few hope
<didrocks> pitti: do you have a backtrace or should I let unity-2d guys look?
<pitti> didrocks: I can get one; I need to go on fixing udev first, though
<pitti> unity-2d in kvm is not a dealbreaker for a1
<didrocks> pitti: I asked agateau and kaleo to come here
<didrocks> can be https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-2d/+bug/759803
<pitti> and I don't have time to debug it myself right now, sorry
<pitti> but should be easy to reproduce; kvm -m 1024 -cdrom oneiric-desktop-amd64.iso
<didrocks> ok, not sure when you join agateau, but you can grab daily image and try kvm -m 1024 -cdrom oneiric-desktop-amd64.iso
<agateau> didrocks: my adsl router is laughing at you
<agateau> s/router/modem/
 * agateau starts downloading nevertheless
<pitti> I'll be able to send an apport bug with backtrace tomorrow or so
<didrocks> agateau: that's what happens living in small village :)
<agateau> didrocks: I painfully know that :)
<Kaleo> hi pitti
<Kaleo> pitti: are you hitting https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-2d/+bug/759803 ?
<pitti> Kaleo: yes, that's exactly my environment
<seb128> Kaleo, agateau: there is a stacktrace on https://launchpadlibrarian.net/72618869/launcher3.dbg
<seb128> it's from one of the duplicates
<didrocks> hum, I think I just improved the speed of the unify script by 20x :-)
<seb128> didrocks, you rewrote it in C? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: heh, even without that! :-) just avoiding pooling launchpad too much by small optimizations
<seb128> ;-)
<fta> mterry, back. on my 1st box, it seems the auth popup was invisible (hidden by unity/compiz?)
<didrocks> I was tired to wait for too long to get some test result :-)
<fta> mterry, and now that i know that the auth it's requesting is about my user gpg key, i know why it looped on the 2nd box, and it seems to work (minus the unexpected desktop exclusions)
<mterry> fta, hrm.  That's likely a 19.x-only bug.  I believe that's fixed in trunk (thought I fixed that in time for 19.1)
<mterry> (the auth-hidden-dialog)
<mterry> fta, thanks for testing again
<cyphermox> jibel: your bug should be fixed in the next iso, I'd say. as long as things are built and ready by then, but I'm not worried
<agateau> pitti: what is the depth of the kvm video card?
<jibel> cyphermox, nice, many thanks!
<fta> mterry, it seems it's no longer a really invisible window, but it's still behind all others windows, so it's not directly visible by the user. yet, there's now that blue thing appearing on the unity badge
<mterry> fta, ah, that's normal then.  It's a dialog that requests your attention, but intentionally doesn't pop on top of what you're doing
<rodrigo_> anyone running tomboy and unity?
<didrocks> rodrigo_: not everytime, but sometimes yeah
<seb128> rodrigo_, o/
<seb128> well I don't autostart tomboy with the session but I use it sometimes
<fta> mterry, intentionally? well, it's blocking the action, and it appears behind the deja-dup settings dialog where i just pressed "back up now". at least in that case, i expect to see the password dialog in front of everything
<mterry> fta, ah, that's a 19.1-ism.  I tend to agree.  I can change that for non-automatic backups (like you did)
<rodrigo_> didrocks, seb128: does tomboy icon show up on the unity panel when it's running?
<seb128> rodrigo_, only when there is an ui open
<seb128> (known design weak point in unity for "services")
<rodrigo_> seb128, when there is a tomboy window open you mean?
<seb128> yes
<rodrigo_> ok
<seb128> either a note on the main dialog
<seb128> rodrigo_, why?
<rodrigo_> seb128, tomboy devs were asking, and can't run unity here
<didrocks> it's mainly working until you close the main window or if you quit from the launcher (as it doesn't quit the service)
<pitti> jasoncwarner, Sweetshark, bryceh, chrisccoulson, didrocks, tremolux, Riddell, kenvandine, cyphermox, mterry, rodrigo_, seb128, tkamppeter, pedro_: meeting reminder in 3 minutes
<cyphermox> yup
<tkamppeter> hi
<Sweetshark> .
<pedro_> hello
 * kenvandine waves
<pitti> meeting time
<pitti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-05-31
<pitti> what a hectic day..
<tremolux> howdy everyone
<didrocks> hey
<seb128> hi
<pitti> so, let's start with the regular stuff
<pitti> kenvandine: anything noteworthy wrt. partners/indicators/etc?
<pitti> how's the GTK 3 port coming along?
<chrisccoulson> hi!
<kenvandine> nothing for partner report, we need to work on getting our meetings rescheduled and getting back to a normal rhythm
 * rodrigo_ waves
<kenvandine> mterry has been rocking the gtk3 ports of the indicators
<mterry> yay
<kenvandine> i am about to upload appmenu-gtk with gtk3 support
 * pitti yays to mterry
<mterry> (I'm stuck on an issue with that -- pitti I'll ping you after this meeting maybe)
<pitti> oh, btw
<pitti> please avoid new transitions until Thursday
<kenvandine> i'll also have an upload of telepathy-indicator today
<pitti> i. e. breaking the desktop/CDs
<pitti> Alpha-1 is on Thursday
<pitti> we'll pretty much pick any daily that works, but as we haven't had one in three days, we need to get one again first
<kenvandine> should i hold off appmenu-gtk3 then?
<pitti> and the indicator transition will be fairly large, right?
<kenvandine> actually it'll land in NEW anyway
<kenvandine> pitti, yeah... but that won't happen before thursday
<pitti> kenvandine: maybe stash it in bzr for now, and perhaps in the ubuntu-desktop PPA for people to try?
<pitti> kenvandine: if it just adds a new binary, it's no problem
<kenvandine> new binary, that won't hurt
<pitti> right
<kenvandine> all the indicators are still waiting for DX to review
<kenvandine> that is all i have right now
<pitti> thanks!
<pitti> kenvandine: would you mind adding a summary to the wiki, for posterity?
<pitti> (and people interested in the weekly progress)
<pitti> didrocks: thanks for the unity report on the wiki; anything we need to discuss?
<kenvandine> sure
<didrocks> well, just to hilight if people on natty can confirm the bugs for unity in -proposed
<didrocks> if you are on oneiric, you should already have the latest fixes goodness :)
<didrocks> and unity-2d is there by default but seems to have issue on kvm as you discussed previously
<didrocks> that's it for the unity side :)
<Kaleo> pitti: I'm blocked by meetings but did you try other Qt apps?
<pitti> Kaleo: no
<pitti> tremolux: anythign to discuss for software-center?
<tremolux> I think the wiki has it, oh, I should add that we released the 4.0.2 SRU for Natty also
<tremolux> and, we have gotten word that there will be some additional UI changes coming in from UX
<pitti> ok, thanks
<tremolux> we only know general scope currently, details to come  ;)
<tremolux> thanks
<pitti> no Kubuntu representative, so let's skip that part
<pitti> I'd like to go over http://people.canonical.com/~platform/workitems/oneiric/canonical-desktop-team-oneiric-alpha-1.html quickly to see what's left
<fta> mterry, gasp, even encrypted, all the filenames are visible on the destination without entering the key, so it's possible to guess the content :P
<pitti> desktop-o-default-email-client obviously wins here
<mterry> fta, hold up, meeting going on
<fta> oops
<pitti> chrisccoulson: nothing there seems to be a real blocker right now, so sohuld we move it to a2 wholesale, or did some of the things already happen? (like "meet with"...)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - not yet. i'm a bit concerned that i'm currently spending a lot of my time on non-WI stuff, which is eating a lot of my time atm
<chrisccoulson> (eg, firefox 5 for lucid, maverick and natty)
<pitti> ok, let's just move them over for now
<pitti> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-dx-o-bugs-triage-and-workflow is rather undrafted and unapproved, and not strictly our team, so let's ignore that one
<pitti> kenvandine: gwibber changes can easily move, I think? I guess alpha-1 was more or less for your personal planning, not a strict deadline?
<didrocks> well, just to keep you in touch, I'll finish my wi on it
<didrocks> (this evening)
<kenvandine> pitti, yeah
<kenvandine> pitti, but i will likely have them finished by thursday
<pitti> kenvandine: ah, great
<pitti> kenvandine: so, want to keep them?
<pitti> the remaining ones seem to be a lot of "determine...", "figure out...", "talk to..." stuff, so not really bound by a1 image building etc.
<pitti> so let's see how much more we can squeeze out, and I'll move the rest wholesale on Thursday
<pitti> anything we shoudl discuss here? blockers? transitions? testing?
<kenvandine> pitti, i'll keep them and move what i don't get
<pitti> AOB?
<cyphermox> o/     ~ubuntu-desktop membership ;)
<pitti> oh, still waiting for +1es?
<cyphermox> not sure, there are two
<cyphermox> ah, yes, missing one
<Sweetshark> I could use some more too ...
<pitti> anyone else sponsored stuff for cyphermox?
<seb128> some but not a lot
<pitti> Sweetshark: for PPU?
<cyphermox> ok, let's just wait then
<pitti> Sweetshark: isn't one +1 enough there?
<seb128> cyphermox, some of the recent errors you did on versioning on not updating build-depends make me unsure about the +1 to behonest
<cyphermox> seb128: understandable
<seb128> but I'm happy if other who did enough sponsoring give their +1
<Sweetshark> pitti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BjoernMichaelsen/DeveloperApplication AFAIK I need 3 sponsors. But IIRC only you sponsored my stuff anyway.
<pitti> Sweetshark: maybe you should apply anyway, and point that out
<pitti> Sweetshark: doko didn't sponsor stuff for you?
<Sweetshark> pitti: nope
<pitti> ok, I think we should adjourn the meeting
<pitti> thanks everyone!
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> thanks
<pitti> (sorry for me being slow today, ping overflow)
<pitti> seb128: I'd say try to apply anyway
<seb128> (same here)
<pitti> sorry, Sweetshark ^
<seb128> cyphermox, keep doing a few updates and try to be careful not doing trivial overlooking errors and I will give you a +1 ;-)
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<rodrigo_> seb128, about the 'discuss creation of u1 addressbook' item you have assigned, any news from the tb guys? I haven't got any mail from them about that
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ^
<seb128> they were supposed to come discuss it there
<rodrigo_> right, I should have asked chrisccoulson :)
<seb128> dunno what happened
<chrisccoulson> i think mike figured out how to create addressbooks already
<rodrigo_> yes, right, it's very easy
<Kaleo> pitti: when you have time, if you could run any qt apps in kvm that'd be awesome
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, oh, that's good then :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, the concern was on where it was tb's job to create the u1 adressbook
<seb128> rodrigo_, if if some u1 service should do that
<seb128> where->whether
<rodrigo_> if he hasn't, tell him to look at http://git.gnome.org/browse/evolution-couchdb/tree/plugins/couchdb-contacts-source.c#n42 and the patch we have in evolution-couchdb
<rodrigo_> seb128, it is evo-couchdb's job, so also tb's
<rodrigo_> although I guess the u1-control-panel could do it indeed
<seb128> right, I think they were arguing that tb has nothing to do with u1 and doesn't know what would be the condition to create that adressbook or not
<seb128> so it would make sense if some u1 service was creating it when u1 is active
<seb128> rather than relying on each email client to do the same thing on their side
<rodrigo_> yes, it made sense to have it in evo-couchdb before, but now the u1-control-panel knows when the stuff is installed/activated
<rodrigo_> nessita, ^^
<pitti> kenvandine: can you please ping me when you released your lock on the meeting page?
<rodrigo_> ok, giving up for now, the anesthesics are starting to low down, so pain is coming back, hopefully bbl
<rodrigo_> later all
<seb128> rodrigo_, take care
<seb128> pedro_, hi, do you know any of the brasero guys? could you point them to https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=646069
<kenvandine> pitti, done
<pitti> kenvandine: thanks
 * kenvandine goes to eat, bbl
<seb128> pitti, ^ that bug is why the gir is not installed in debian
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<seb128> kenvandine, hum ok, enjoy
<pedro_> seb128, hey, yeah i'll ping them about it
<seb128> kenvandine, I wanted to chat about getting the new empathy with the indicator patch dropped in oneiric maybe but no hurry
<seb128> pedro_, thanks
<pitti> seb128: ah, thanks
<seb128> pitti, seems you forgot to push the tagged commit of your empathy upload, do you still have it or should I just fix the vcs?
<pitti> seb128: sorry; pushed
<seb128> pitti, no worry, thanks
<seb128> pitti, it's depwait on the natty libnotify name
<seb128> but it's not trivial to fix, I will talk to kenvandine about the GNOME3 update when he's back
<seb128> well the build-depends is trivial to fix
<seb128> but then it fails to build because it doesn't work with nautilus-sendto3
<seb128> it's also still pulling libgnome-keyring2 libs in which are NBS
<pitti> so, good night everyone!
<didrocks> pitti: see you tomorrow!
<seb128> 'night pitti
<didrocks> seb128: in case you didn't see Julie's new ubuntu-fr mugs (5th edition?): http://latolo.didrocks.fr/post/2011/05/31/Ubuntu-party-mai-2011-%3A-nouveau-mug
<seb128> didrocks, nice ;-)
<didrocks> it's just in front of me, but without coffee :/
<didrocks> that's the missing part ;)
<seb128> didrocks, is that julie's blog?
<didrocks> seb128: right
<seb128> didrocks, so Julie is doing the drawing but not providing the coffee? ;-)
<seb128> lazy girls!
<didrocks> seb128: no, it's a shame, isn't it? :-)
<seb128> indeed
<didrocks> I'll tell her you agree :p
<seb128> you can ;-)
<didrocks> heh
<seb128> I live far enough from you to not be scared :p
<didrocks> that can motivate her to come to RMLL!
<didrocks> of course, without you being warned so that the day you come :-)
<seb128> :p
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah, i want to get the new empathy in as well
<seb128> kenvandine, but...? ;-)
<kenvandine> i was going to try to land it right after tp-indicator is uploaded
<seb128> ok
<kenvandine> i know bcurtiswx was working on rebasing it too
<seb128> check with bcurtiswx maybe, I think he's working on the merge
<kenvandine> yeah
 * bcurtiswx peeks head in
<seb128> right, I was just suggesting to maybe move ahead and drop the indicator patch before getting tp-indicator in
<kenvandine> but i guess with introducing a new package, we should aim for after A1 isos?
 * kenvandine would hate to introduce that big of a regression... no status icon and no messaging menu
<seb128> well if that was my call I would drop the indicator patch and get it in tomorrow
<seb128> well right now it
<seb128> - doesn't build
<seb128> - conflict with nautilus3 (or the sendto binary at least)
<seb128> - bring gnome-keyring2 in and libs which are nbs
<kenvandine> so lots of hurdles :/
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, seb128: yes, when i am home (was on holiday this past weekend) I will work more on the  rebase/merge .  I can include/drop any patch for now.  I was waiting on Ken's help to get indicators working
<seb128> kenvandine, it's not like oneiric was working great
<seb128> we have no theme, no background, etc
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx,can you push your branch somewhere so i can take a quick look?
<kenvandine> i guess when you get home
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah :/
<seb128> kenvandine, well no hurry to get it today
<seb128> but I don't want it to take another 2 weeks
<seb128> so we should aim for next week at least
<kenvandine> well i want to test tp-indicator with empathy3
<kenvandine> it works with 2.34
<seb128> ok
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, i can try to finish the rebase this afternoon, and i'll let you know.
<seb128> so let's say you are on it but I'm just doing a gentle reminder that it needs to get in ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, understand :)
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, thx...
<seb128> kenvandine, so maybe let bcurtiswx do his rebase today, review what he did tomorrow and see how to move on
<micahg> is software center being ported to GTK3 this cycle?
 * micahg saw a maybe on the blueprint
 * didrocks waves goodnight (still having my script running in background, we'll check the result later)
<bcurtiswx> nite didrocks :)
<didrocks> good evening bcurtiswx!
<bcurtiswx> empathy without any indicator patches makes it virtually impossible to see when you get a new message if you don't have the contact list open, FYI
<bcurtiswx> would be my reasoning as why to wait until indicator stuff can get in before releasing
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, yeah
<kenvandine> i am about to get started packaging tp-indicator
<seb128> cyphermox, could you merge evolution-exchange on debian?
<seb128> it seems like the delta should be small or almost null out of the version update
<cyphermox> seb128: yeah, I could do it manually; but using bzr it doesn't seem to work (ubuntu branch is not in sync)
<seb128> could you open an udd bug about the out of sync issue?
<cyphermox> yeah
<seb128> doing it manually work, that's how I do the merges on debian, I never used bzr for those ;-)
<cyphermox> ah ;)
<cyphermox> I always use bzr
<cyphermox> hmm.. maybe it's not quite out of date either
<cyphermox> ok, it is
<cyphermox> seb128: bug 790876.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 790876 in udd "lp:ubuntu/evolution-exchange is out of date" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/790876
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<seb128> it should be easy enough to merge by hand, I diffed the debian dirs the other day
<seb128> the packaging from debian should just work
<seb128> the only question was the patches to build on oneiric
<cyphermox> yeah, starting now
<cyphermox> (i went to fix temp on the oven ;)
<seb128> great
<seb128> time to call it a day, if you have an updated merge request just submit it and we will review tomorrow ;-)
<cyphermox> sure
<seb128> was there anything blocking evolution-mapi btw?
<seb128> you mentioned some samba bug the other day?
<seb128> was that sorted?
<cyphermox> no, just about to upload it now, I was waiting for pbuilder
<cyphermox> it's sorted
<seb128> great work
<seb128> ok, time to go now
<seb128> bye everybody
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, empathy depends on "libdconf0 | gsettings-backend" previously they had gotten rid of libdconf0 since it was done at a higher level.  since this has the "or" gsettings-backend, do we still need to change this?
<bcurtiswx> previously "we" had dropped libdconf0....
<bcurtiswx> anyone know for the options in totem for example, where if you try to play a video and you need other decoders it will give you the option to install
<bcurtiswx> if that was hacked by us or upstream?
<TheMuso> I thought that was done by us...
<TheMuso> Twas a few cycles ago though, so things may have changed in terms of where its maintained.
<bcurtiswx> I'd be interested in the code maybe, just to see if i can do something similar with empathy.  I'm just playing around with ideas.
<bcurtiswx> TheMuso, thx :)
<TheMuso> np
<Amaranth> bcurtiswx, TheMuso: We got gstreamer to implement the needed hooks and each distro connects it to their package manager
<TheMuso> ah ok
<bcurtiswx> Amaranth, ah cool. thx.
<jasoncwarner> bryce robert_ancell TheMuso and RAOF, you guys almost ready for meeting?
<jasoncwarner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-05-31
 * bcurtiswx sits in
<RAOF> Got a tea in my hand and a freshly minted, only slightly broken mesa package.  Ye haw!
<TheMuso> Yup
<TheMuso> Hrm a cup of tea sounds nice.
 * TheMuso goes to put on kettle.
<bcurtiswx> in apt-cache show the size is in KB or B ?
<RAOF> KB I think.
<bcurtiswx> thx
<RAOF> No, I lie.  Bytes.
<bcurtiswx> :( <trump> you're fired </trump>
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-06-01
<jasoncwarner> Alrighty! lets get started. First order of business....anyone sick? ;)
<bryce> nope
<TheMuso> No
<TheMuso> Feeling great today, especially since the rain has stopped long enough for me to get out and do a bit of exercise.
<jasoncwarner> awesome..
<jasoncwarner> well, here we go then!
<jasoncwarner> [TOPIC] X.org update
<RAOF> We'll be getting a shiny new multiarched mesa post A1, with all the trimmings.
<TheMuso> That makes me think of a big burger with all the trimmings. :)
 * RAOF prefers to think of Christmas roast ham :)
<TheMuso> Yeah that works, probably somewhat better given the weather.
<bryce> xserver 1.10.2 was released just recently; I've been combing through it for any patches worth backporting for natty
<jasoncwarner> anything for people to look for in x for A1 this week?
<bryce> a lot of smaller X syncs have gone through this last week
<bryce> and some not so small like libdrm 2.4.25
<bryce> http://www.bryceharrington.org/X/Reports/ubuntu-x-swat/versions-current.html
<RAOF> There's a fully up-to-date nouveau DDX, but that's unlikely to cause problems.
<bryce> -intel and -ati haven't gotten their update yet
<jasoncwarner> ok...
<bryce> anyway, so looks like X's foundational bits and pieces are pretty solid for now
<jasoncwarner> how are the x guys feeling about A1 and A2? Anything for us to know now?
<bryce> raof's mesa and a couple main driver updates to go
<jasoncwarner> if not, we can move on !
<bryce> for A1 is probably fine.
<RAOF> I don't think X is going to be particularly interesting this cycle (yay!)
<bryce> interestingly stable perhaps ;-)
<jasoncwarner> RAOF: yay ;)
<TheMuso> Which means you guys are likely going to be even more conservative for the LTS.
<robert_ancell> I like that kind of interesting when it comes to X :)
<TheMuso> I think many of us do.
<bryce> RAOF, is -intel 2.15 in the cards for A1 or too late?
<RAOF> I can do it today in between mesa builds :)
<bryce> that'd be great
<jasoncwarner> sounds good....how about LightDM ? robert_ancell, want to update us?
<RAOF> Mesa's not going to make A1; it needs an llvm mir, which needs checking that openjdk works with it.  And openjdk takes a snappy 13 hours to build and test here.
<TheMuso> RAOF: youch
<jasoncwarner> RAOF: whaaaaa?
<jasoncwarner> didn't realize llvm required openjdk
<RAOF> It doesn't; openjdk has an llvm-based jit runtime, which needs testing against the newer llvm.
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner, ok, it's not going to make A1, as it's blocked waiting for a MIR.  You can install it now, I've been running it for the last week or so.  Feedback welcome!  There is a start on the design from the Design team, it was being done by Pippa who has now moved on.  Not sure who is taking it over, will track that down.
 * TheMuso wonders whether a couple of us Aussies could pool our boxen to create a distributed build environment, where we upload packages, and the workload is shared over fast boxen to build stuff quicker...
<robert_ancell> I'm also writing a LightDM+Ubuntu wiki page today with debugging tips and what to do if everything goes wrong.   Then going to twist everyone's arm who is not running it already to be guinea pigs
<jasoncwarner> robert_ancell: what is blocking the MIR ? do we need to talk to someone about that?
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner, not sure, it's just sitting there.  pitti knows most about MIRs
<TheMuso> I remember looking at it and the security team were asked to look at it, in the form of being the assignees.
<jasoncwarner> Ok, we can follow up with him tonight
<TheMuso> So I think the MIR guys want the security team's approval.
<jasoncwarner> robert_ancell: can you follow up and I will as well
<robert_ancell> ok, will do
<jasoncwarner> thanks
<jasoncwarner> anyone install lightdm yet? I'm upgrading my laptop to Oneiric today and will be putting lightdm in there ;)
<micahg> the MIR is at security review ATM, I'll ask kees to take a look
<jasoncwarner> awesome, thanks micahg!
<TheMuso> Not upgraded to lightdm yet, I am still using a oneiric vm, so I can iron out a11y gotchas before I upgrade to oneiric on my real hardware.
<RAOF> I've installed lightdm; it was entirely uneventful.
<jasoncwarner> RAOF: awesome...that is what I'm hoping for in my upgrade as well ;)
<RAOF> Although this morning I noticed that it doesn't seem to implement all the interfaces gnome-screensaver expects.
<RAOF> Hitting the “Switch user” button at the lock screen fails.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, you can run lightdm from a PPA in natty (I'm still on natty)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, yes, needs implementing
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: I have every intension of upgrading to oneiric, I just need to make sure the new a11y stack works as expected.
<jasoncwarner> TheMuso: how is accessibility coming in Oneiric? Any showstoppers you know about yet?
<RAOF> Also this morning I noticed that the new gnome-screensaver doesn't know how to fight with XRandR properly.
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner: Right, accessibility.
<TheMuso> Well as you know from the page already, the new stack is in main, it just needs to be turned on. Doing so requires adjusting seeds/deps, which I will be doing post alpha 1.
<TheMuso> I also have Qt a11y patches in hand, and will be testing them today, although I am still waiting on one patch which I am told is not yet in the public Qt git repo. Will likely not be getting that till next week.
<jasoncwarner> Ok, so post A1 when they are turned on should we get people testing them right away or is there some other work needed?
<jasoncwarner> ah, Qt, that was my next question ;)
<jasoncwarner> thanks for getting there ahead of me!
<TheMuso> Re Qt, I also need to get the qt at-spi bridge into the archive, once I have worked out which Debian team will be responsible for maintaining it.
<jasoncwarner> TheMuso: are those the 4.8 Qt patches backported to 4.7 Qt?
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner: Yes, the great thing is that they apply almost 100% cleanly against 4.7.3.
<TheMuso> Re at-spi2, once its turned on, I will be testing it, and I can certainly write some quick instructions for others to test, but as I said, I need to make sure all the obvious issues are worked out, in terms of the stack not starting etc.
<jasoncwarner> yes, but that is great. I'm watching this one closely so thank you for updating .... want to make sure U2D is fully accessible and we get what we need backported to 4.7
<jasoncwarner> thanks
<jasoncwarner> Very cool, Anyone else have anything?
<TheMuso> np, I have already talked to didrocks, he is aware that I have them, and has asked me to pass on the pathces when I think things are ready, which hopefully will be no later than end of next week.
<jasoncwarner> Ok..going to call the meeting [END MEETING] Thank you everyone...
<TheMuso> Thanks,.
<jasoncwarner> now I am going to upgrade to oneiric on my test system :) wish me luck!
<TheMuso> Now to wait 2 hours more for another build of Qt...
<bryce> jasoncwarner, good luck :-)
<micahg> xubuntu will be switching to lightdm right after alpha1
<robert_ancell> micahg, \o/
<micahg> xubuntu isn't blocked on the MIR :)
<robert_ancell> which greeter?
<micahg> probably the example-gtk one for now
 * micahg isn't sure though
<micahg> I've been using the example-gtk one and it's been working fine
<micahg> it's GTK 2 which works well for xubuntu
<TheMuso> micahg: When does xfce plan to move to GTK3? 4.10?
<micahg> TheMuso: I think 4.12
<TheMuso> Oh ok.
 * micahg checks logs
<TheMuso> Just curious.
<micahg> TheMuso: yeah, 4.12, http://wiki.xfce.org/releng/4.10/roadmap
<TheMuso> Ok thanks.
<micahg> so, we're going to be stuck with GTK2 (xfce) and GTK3 (shared already ported apps)
<TheMuso> Fun.
<TheMuso> haha managed to lock up GNOME panel in oneiric, which seems to have locked the whole desktop.
<TheMuso> ...and it seems GNOME apnel 3 is not customizable...
<pitti> Good morning
<cdbs> Bonjour pitti
<pitti> robert_ancell: right, the lightdm MIR is assigned to ubuntu-security, waiting for their review
<robert_ancell> pitti, ah, thanks
<TheMuso> Good morning pitti.
 * TheMuso has a simple Qt app being read with Orca. :)
<micahg> TheMuso: congrats :)
<pitti> hey TheMuso
<pitti> TheMuso: ooh, that sounds like good progress!
<TheMuso> micahg: I didn't do much, just put the infrastructure together.
<TheMuso> pitti: Certainly is. Still got some rough edges, and this is only a very simple example app, but menus are mostly working without issue, buttons, check boxes, radio buttons, and combo boxes, althought he example code segfaulted when trying a combo box. :)
<TheMuso> TExt fields, either multiline or single line are still not speaking.
<micahg> does unity-2d not have the same super keybindings?
<micahg> super+a specifically
 * TheMuso hasn't checked, and just powered off his oneiric vm...
<micahg> this is natty
<TheMuso> Still don't know. :)
 * micahg will wait for didrocks
<micahg> or does he only do 3D
<TheMuso> Afaik he will be doing 2d as well.
<micahg> k
<cdbs> TheMuso: Congrats, Qt + a11y would be awesome!
<didrocks> good morning o/ (after spending 20 minutes to connect to the Internet!)
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<pitti> didrocks: oh, NM problems?
<RAOF> didrocks: It's unusually slow today? ;)
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti, how are you? :)
<didrocks> hey RAOF!
<pitti> didrocks: FYI: "kvm -vga std" FTW
<pitti> didrocks: with that unity-2d works wonderfully, yay for easy testing
<didrocks> pitti: no, I didn't upgraded at all yesterday, so I was thinking of the ADSL box first
<didrocks> pitti: trying to unactivate/reactivate the wifi, restarting it…
<pitti> didrocks: I'm a bit tired, but okay otherwise, thanks! looking forward to the long weekend
<didrocks> pitti: unloading/loading the network module
<pitti> eww
<didrocks> the 3rd unload/load worked :/
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, long weekend just ahead!
<didrocks> (I will probably work tomorrow but exchange Thursday to Friday)
<didrocks> and thanks on the kvm trick :)
<seb128> hey
<cdbs> good morning seb128
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> hey didrocks cdbs
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hey pitti
<pitti> nice, so I get a somehow working install in both kvm and on the mini 10
<pitti> unity-2d is crashy as hell, though
<pitti> but oh well, this is a1; it installs, it works!
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> seb128: btw, please don't upload the current rhythmbox bzr; I backported the patches, and it builds, but crashes on startup
<seb128> ok
<pitti> git head doesn't crash, but make dist fails because the vala plugin is totally busted
<seb128> does the archive version work for you?
<pitti> yes
<cdbs> pitti: You're talking about Oneiric? No, it isn't crashy for me, it never crashed since the last week
<pitti> cdbs: yes, current oneiric
<cdbs> pitti: My system has 30+ held packages
<pitti> cdbs: I can't open the launcher (neither with click nor Windows key), nor places
<pitti> they just keep crashing
<cdbs> pitti: unity-2d?
<pitti> both in live session and in installed version, both on real iron and in kvm
<pitti> cdbs: yes, as I said
<pitti> unity 3d works fine
 * cdbs boots into -2d
<pitti> cdbs: but not really concerning for this early stage
<pitti> seb128: rhythmbox git head doesn't have a .convert script for gconf->gsettings; it should, right?
<seb128> pitti, if there are configuration values to migrate yes
<pitti> seb128: do you know if the i386 archive version (which did build) works for anyone?
<cdbs> now that's insane crashing
<seb128> pitti, it was a no change rebuild over the previous one
<seb128> which works here
<seb128> let me try to update
<pitti> seb128: right, but https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/2.90.1~20110329-1ubuntu2 did build on i386
<pitti> and so did ubuntu3
<pitti> but neither built on amd64
<seb128> oh right, libdmapsharing was ftfbs-ing on amd64 due to the builder stopping implicit conversions error
<pitti> ah, and 2.9.12 only hit the archive on Monday
<pitti> after rhythmbox got built on i386
<seb128> right, that was the easy way to fix the build issue ;-)
<pitti> ok, so supposedly a build of rb on i386 will crash as well then
<seb128> the current archive version work
<pitti> seb128: thanks for checkin
<pitti> g
<seb128> well, a build on i386 will not build
<seb128> or you mean a vcs build?
<pitti> the one in bzr head ought to build
<seb128> I can try to build the vcs
<seb128> pitti, it's building, I will tell you that in 5 minutes
<seb128> pitti, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/72737306/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-amd64.gnome-keyring_3.0.3-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<pitti> meh
<pitti> doesn't happen locally :/
<pitti> I'll retry the build and compare logs
<seb128> ok, could be the same that last time where the retry worked
<seb128> but at least you can save the log from before retrying this time
<pitti> yes, got it
<didrocks> pitti: I used unity-2d for a whole 2 days without any crash on real hw, weird :/
<didrocks> but yeah, good enough for alpha1
<pitti> I just wondered why my mini 10 gives me 2d, not unity 3d
<didrocks> oh?
<pitti> in natty it got 3d
<didrocks> /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
 * didrocks hopes nux-tools is still installed
<didrocks> (yeah, unity deps on it)
<didrocks> oh, the timeout is shorter (I took the 3s of upstream one)
<pitti> didrocks: that says yes
<didrocks> not anymore the 5s that I took… randomly
<didrocks> so you should timeout I guess
<didrocks> I'll reset to 5s though
<didrocks> wants an upload pre or post alpha1?
<pitti> post is fine, I think
<pitti> didrocks: is ther any magic string to search in xsessin-errors?
<didrocks> if you logout and login again, as the file is in ram, it shold work
<didrocks> pitti: not without --debug to gnome-session
<pitti> didrocks: the first hit of "unity" is "unity-2d-launcher: [DEBUG] virtual void Hotkey::... stuff
<didrocks> pitti: let me look again the code, not sure if I set a warning
<seb128> it should display something even without --debug iirc
<seb128> well it used to in natty
<pitti> didrocks: second time is 2d as well, but presumably it's now in my ~/.dmrc?
<pitti> oh, it's not
<didrocks> pitti: no it's not, weird :/
<pitti> so why does gdm show "unity 2d" then
<didrocks> yeah, it's a g_warning
<didrocks> pitti: "runnable check failed"
<didrocks> oh
<didrocks> gdm choose unity-2d by default?
<pitti> unity --replace does work
<didrocks> hum, possible indeed, I didn't remove that part
<didrocks> yeah, I got it
<didrocks> I need to fix something in unity-2d
<didrocks> as they move the -settings in unity-2d, I think it still has the thing to set the session by default
<pitti> changing it in gdm also works
<pitti> ah
<didrocks> confirmed, that's the case
<pitti> so it didn't even try the nux support test
<pitti> it's autologin here
<didrocks> right, the default session is unity-2d
<pitti> didrocks: that might also explain why the live session used 2d?
<pitti> didrocks: want a bug report, or do you want to fix right away?
<didrocks> pitti: fixing right away
 * pitti hugs didrocks, cheers
 * didrocks hugs pitti back, sorry for not thinking about that
<pitti> no need to worry
<pitti> that's why have alphas, to test this stuff :)
<pitti> didrocks: think about it as "the alpha to test unity 2d by default"
<seb128> pitti, rb from the vcs work on i386
<didrocks> pitti: heh :-)
<pitti> seb128: oh, wow
<pitti> seb128: thanks for testing
<seb128> pitti, (you need to update the libdmapsharing build-depends)
<seb128> pitti, do you have a stacktrace of the crash you are getting?
<pitti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/615663/
<pitti> (cut after #45, too tiresome to copy&paste pagewise
<pitti>  the only hit for importing the old gtk that I see is plugins/coherence/upnp_coherence/__init__.py
<pitti> but I don't have that installed
<seb128> pitti, oh, I don't have rhythmbox-plugins-coherence installed
<pitti> neither have I
<seb128> do you have gir1.2-rb-0.13?
<pitti> yes, it's a dependency
<rodrigo_> morning
<seb128> pitti, ok, got it
<pitti> I'll debug it now
<seb128> pitti, it's rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store
<pitti> ah, gtk2
<seb128> uninstall it and rb works
<pitti> so that needs porting to gi
<seb128> right
<seb128> hey rodrigo_
<pitti> whee
<didrocks> morning rodrigo_
<pitti> TypeError: an integer is required
<pitti> but trunk has a patch for that (and it doesn't crash the entire program)
<Sweetshark> Good Morning Desktopers!
<didrocks> hey Sweetshark
<Sweetshark> also: http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/what-the-heck-is-happening-with-openoffice-update/9025
<seb128> ok, so maybe backport that as well?
<pitti> I'll fix that as well, and add a Breaks: to the current rb-ubuntu-m-s, ok?
<seb128> hey Sweetshark
<pitti> hey Sweetshark
<pitti> seb128: oh, it's out?
<pitti> sorry
<pitti> Sweetshark: oh, it's out?
<seb128> pitti, seems fine, don't forget to update the libdmapsharing build-depends ;-)
<pitti> seb128: to what? configure.ac doesn't have a versioned test
<pitti> we want to enforce 2.9.12?
<seb128> pitti, the patches you backported do enforce the new api
<pitti> ah
<seb128> pitti, to the debian control
<Sweetshark> pitti: see the note at the end "UPDATE: Sources tell me that Apache has decided to take on OpenOffice. I expect to see the official word come out this week. It may be as early as tomorrow."
<pitti> seb128: at it; thanks for finding the u1-m-s issue!
<seb128> yw
<rodrigo_> hmm, for the rb-u1 plugin it's tricky, as it uses libu1, like banshee-u1, so both rb and banshee need porting to gtk3 at the same time
<pitti> Sweetshark: if apache does get it, do you think it's realistic to re-merge LibO/OO.o?
<seb128> rodrigo_, not going to happen
<seb128> rodrigo_, but we could have 2 version of the lib and use a different in each?
<seb128> like a gtk2 and a gtk3 build
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, I think so
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<pitti> seb128: I'll upload it now, as it's not on any image
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - good thanks, how are you?
<seb128> pitti, ok
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
 * asac is caught in a state where unity doesnt hide the launcher/side-bar ... anyone wants any info ;)?
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm fine thanks
<seb128> asac, you use tb or some qt software and did a dnd?
<asac> hmm
<asac> could be qt ... i am using mumble
<seb128> asac, try doing a dnd again of one of the messages in thunderbird
<asac> err
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i got the new version of thunderbird ready last night (complete with language packs to replace the ones provided by thunderbird-locales), but i hit a bit of an issue...
<asac> twinkle ;)
<seb128> or in your qt application
<chrisccoulson> ...thunderbird-locales has an epoch in the version ;)
<asac> how can i recover?
<asac> killall compiz?
<seb128> asac, do a new dnd
<asac> let me try
<seb128> or close mumble
<seb128> didrocks, ^ is there a known working workaround for the qt autohide bug?
<asac> hmm. i dragged inside mumble and it didnt help :/
<asac> i will cloes it mumble
<didrocks> seb128: no, there is none unfortunatly :/
<asac> oh really
<asac> the sidebar is gone
<asac> stupid qt
<didrocks> sometimes, dragging something else worked
<didrocks> but not very often
<asac> i always knew that gtk+ is much better
<asac> ok on a call
<asac> ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> heh, asac:-)
<seb128> asac, if you use chrome,chromium users state on the bug that detaching and re-attaching a tab fixes the launcher
<seb128> asac, bug #769703 for the record
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 769703 in unity "Unity launcher does not auto hide when dragging music in clementine or other Qt softwares" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769703
<didrocks> seb128: didn't work for me, I tried that as well
<seb128> didrocks, you wrote that code, you should know what reset the states :p
<didrocks> seb128: I know what reset the states
<didrocks> nothing :)
<seb128> you should write a dbus interface that you can use to do that :p
<didrocks> we should make a dbus call as a workaround maybe
 * didrocks high 5's seb128
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, great minds... ;-)
<didrocks> exactly :-)
<seb128> didrocks, can you sponsor evolution-exchange today? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: sure, is it needed for alpha1? (I mean, it can't be installed?)
<didrocks> I'll try to focus on the compiz SRU (but refrain the upload post apha1)
 * pitti merges doko's uncommitted rb upload and reuploads
<seb128> didrocks, no, but it's a soft freeze and that's a minor bug fix update, but feel free to delay if you have other things to do
<didrocks> seb128: preparing compiz first
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> updating all bugs report and such
<pitti> dobey: are you guys still interested in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store? (it doesn't work with rhythmbox/gtk3 any more)
<alex3f> mvo: morning
<rodrigo_> pitti, he's probably sleeping now :)
<pitti> rodrigo_: right, but Rodney is pretty good at reading backscroll
<rodrigo_> yeah, true :)
<didrocks> pitti: cdbs doesn't have /usr/lib/cdbs/strip-schema.pl anymore?
<pitti> didrocks: no; it has always been meant to be an internal implementation detail..
<pitti> didrocks: dh_translations does that now
<didrocks> pitti: hum, compiz is using it :/
<pitti> "Use dh_translations, Luke!"
<didrocks> ok, so let's focus on the SRU first? then I'll change that for oneiric?
<pitti> *nod*
<mvo> hey alex3f, good morning
<pitti> (in meeting, sorry for being terse)
<didrocks> pitti: no worry ;)
<seb128> didrocks, better, switch to gsettings ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: ahah, let's wait for upstream to get there (and they will still want to build the gconf backend I guess)
<alex3f> mvo: 1824 works, but i get some warnings about deprecated access to package.(section, summary and description) - that's because I have previously changed db.update
<alex3f> I will try to fix the _pkg leakage
<mvo> thanks alex3f! much appreciated, I know its tedious work
<seb128> didrocks, is your script changing the status of all the crashers or only those which didn't get tweaked before?
<alex3f> I'm quite enjoying it :)
<didrocks> seb128: all crashers are critical, that's what I have been told during the UDS session, I raised the point of those which get tweaked before, but apparently, they wanted still them to be critical
<dholbach> hey :)
<dholbach> it seems like logging into unity on oneiric gives me some kind of weird gnome desktop - does anybody know why? (this is a oneiric vm)
<dholbach> unity 2d gives me "something went wrong. (oops.)"
<seb128> hey
<didrocks> dholbach: is it the live or an upgrade?
<seb128> dholbach, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-2d/+bug/759803
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 759803 in unity-2d "Unity-2d not working on KVM with xen and cirrus video devices" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> dholbach, but was it working before ?
<didrocks> yeah, if its the live (and so, you are using unity-2d by default)
<dholbach> didrocks, i installed natty in a vm and upgraded it
<didrocks> ok, same case, so it's the crash on KVM
<seb128> dholbach, "weird gnome desktop" is GNOME3 I guess :p it's better if you install gnome-theme-standard and select a background in the control-center
<seb128> dholbach, cf my GNOME3 email on the lists yesterday
<dholbach> seb128, I don't care about the desktop background :)
<seb128> dholbach, so what do you complain about? ;-) what did you have in natty?
<dholbach> but yeah, let me install the package
<seb128> dholbach, dx didn't work on a gtk3 theme yet so we don't have an ubuntu theme for oneiric which is mostly gtk3 on the default desktop components
<seb128> didrocks, ok, if that's what dx wants...
<seb128> didrocks, it's their bugs
<dholbach> oh, I was just wondering if that's "how it's supposed to be" - that none of the unitys works in oneiric vms :)
<dholbach> I'm not complaining
<seb128> it's a bit stupid because it means they can't raise frequent issues over things that happened once to one user
<didrocks> seb128: right
<didrocks> seb128: that was my point
<seb128> blame it on njpatel then ;-)
<seb128> dholbach, unity-2d is supposed to work but there is a bug in unity-2d or qt which makes it not
<dholbach> alright
<dholbach> no worries
<seb128> Kaleo and agateau are on it
<didrocks> seb128: I don't blame, I just did what I was asked for :)
<seb128> well I think njpatel doesn't realize what he asks for :p
<seb128> but fair enough
<didrocks> I raised the estimate number during the session
<Kaleo> seb128: actually we are not :)
<dholbach> I'm just glad I can open more than one terminal again - a few days ago I had to use the recovery console which was not a lot of fun for doing sponsoring, etc on oneiric :)
<pitti> dholbach: it looks weird (-> kvm -vga std) or it crashes (that happens for everyone apparently)
<seb128> Kaleo, is somebody else on it?
<Kaleo> seb128: nope
<seb128> Kaleo, that seems somewhat an issue?
<dholbach> pitti, unity-2d seems to crash ("something went wrong, log out")
<Kaleo> seb128: I would like to see if a regular Qt app crashes or not
<didrocks> Kaleo: you should be safe now, all first sync done for bugs
<pitti> dholbach: right, that happens all the time :/
<Kaleo> didrocks: thanks
<seb128> dholbach, if you were running oneiric like real men you could do sponsoring without having to use a vm ;-)
<pitti> dholbach: it's a bit better with "kvm -vga std", though
<pitti> then it only crashes the dash and places, but the launcher stays
<pitti> lol
<dholbach> seb128, who else is part of your "real men" club?
<seb128> dholbach, didrocks, pitti, chrisccoulson, rodrigo_, not sure about mvo :p
<dholbach> seb128, mvo still didn't upgrade to natty - he still runs it in a vm
<didrocks> dholbach: see, desktop team is rocking! :p
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<Kaleo> is there a nice tutorial to get kvm with cirrus up and running?
<pitti> Kaleo: it's the default
<rodrigo_> real men?
<rodrigo_> ah, for upgrading to oneiric :)
<pitti> Kaleo: kvm -m 1024 -cdrom oneiric-desktop-i386.iso
<pitti> Kaleo: that will use cirrus
<Kaleo> pitti: ok
<pitti> Kaleo: if you add -vga std, it works (that's just a simple VBE 2.0 card)
<Kaleo> pitti: and what about other Qt programs?
<pitti> do we have a small one which comes with some libqt* for testing?
<Kaleo> pitti: clementine maybe
<pitti> Kaleo: -vga vmware also works (that's the graphics card vmware emulates)
<pitti> clicking on the launcher still crashes, though (that doesn't seem to be graphics card specific, I also get that on intel real iron)
<Kaleo> pitti: so, it's just cirrus that does not work (and xen maybe?)
<pitti> reportedly so, yes
<Kaleo> pitti: you get a crash of the launcher on real iron
<Kaleo> pitti: do you have a stack trace for that
<Kaleo> ?
<pitti> hang on, will generate an apport repot
<Kaleo> pitti: qt4-demos is also a very good candidate for testing, it contains many small programs
<mvo> seb128: hm? I don't need to prove that I'm a real man by running oneiric, everyone known I'm a real man anyway ;)
<mvo> dholbach: I use lucid, LTS ftw!
<dholbach> yeah, I know
<seb128> mvo, the real men (tm) use wmaker as well
<mvo> dholbach: you know, seb128 showed me his windowmaker setup, that was pretty cool
<mvo> now I use it too
<seb128> \o/ ;-)
<mvo> big buttons, laucnher on the left
<mvo> far ahead of its time!
<seb128> no launcher autohidde weird behaviour
<mvo> plus unusual menus
<mvo> exactly!
<dholbach> you mean the new windomaker? where the unity dash is on the right with the fat paperclip icon?
 * mvo hugs seb128
<seb128> you can get monitors in the dock
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<mvo> right, that as well
<pitti> Kaleo: hm, default stack trace is rather useless, and we don't have a retracer yet
 * pitti tries to install some debug symbols
<njpatel> seb128, didrocks sorry?
<pitti> but this is totally not hw specific; boot the oneiric alpha-1 anywhere (kvm, real iron, etc.), and click on the bfb
<didrocks> njpatel: the "all crashers are critical" spew 96 bugs as critical right now
<dholbach> Kaleo, with "-vga std" I managed to run qterm in an oneiric vm - not sure if that counts
<pitti> -vga std also runs unity-2d, though
<didrocks> njpatel: we discussed that some can be low/high and not critical but the plan was to reset all of them to critical
<dholbach> ah yes, right
<pitti> I thought Kaleo's question was whether qt apps run with cirrus?
<Kaleo> pitti: correct
<dholbach> let me try that
<Kaleo> dholbach: :)
<didrocks> njpatel: maybe worth now to consider that all crashers != medium (so manually changed) to keep their state?
<njpatel> didrocks, awesome. I think a crash is only not critical if there is no way to fix it (smashed stack, etc) then it can hang around at high
<didrocks> njpatel: do you want me to enable preserving the priority if != medium or not?
<pitti> so, let's see how far libqt4-dbg unity-2d-launcher-dbgsym unity-2d-panel-dbgsym unity-2d-places-dbgsym unity-2d-spread-dbgsym will get me
<njpatel> didrocks, I think what I used to ask for is: crash = critical, developer looks to see if it can be fixed, then crash remains critical OR becomes high and developer comments why it was set to high
<seb128> njpatel, what I complained about is that this resetted bugs that were manually lowered because they are no stacktrace or happened once to one user only
<didrocks> njpatel: seb128 put some to "low"
<dholbach> qterm runs without "-vga std"
<njpatel> didrocks, seb128 I think we should do this for new bugs, probably not for existing bugs due to what seb128 mentioned
<seb128> didrocks, njpatel: well that's how I get things that not useful enough to be worked out of the top list
<njpatel> (unless I'm misunderstanding something)
<Kaleo> dholbach: if you install qt4-demos
<Kaleo> dholbach: and run qtdemo
<didrocks> njpatel: well, we explicitely decided to "reset" in the session AFAIK
<seb128> njpatel, ok, what I said but the script ran now so that will be for next time
<Kaleo> dholbach: that will give us a very good idea
<seb128> njpatel, thankzs
<didrocks> adding that to the script then
<njpatel> didrocks, seb128 coolio
<didrocks> njpatel: I'll send an email to you guys to sum up the modification since last month
<njpatel> didrocks, thanks dude
<dholbach> Kaleo, yeah, that looks pretty ugly
<Kaleo> dholbach: :(
<Kaleo> dholbach: screenshot?
<dholbach> oops, closed the wrong window - just a minute
<pitti> Kaleo: bug 791127
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 791127 in unity-2d "unity-2d-places crashed with SIGSEGV in QTJSC::Structure::materializePropertyMap()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791127
<dholbach> Kaleo, http://ubuntuone.com/p/wsD
<ricotz> hello everyone
<seb128> hey ricotz
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, hi, did you refer to a thunderbird 5.0b1 package?
<ricotz> seb128, hi
<Kaleo> pitti: awesome
<Kaleo> dholbach: thaks!
<Kaleo> +n
<dholbach> de rien
<Kaleo> dholbach: so that corruption is a qt related problem
<dholbach> I'll use -vga std for now
<Kaleo> dholbach: can you try a couple of other things?
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, yeah, i've got tbird 5.0b1 almost ready to upload
<dholbach> I can't tell when or why it exactly happens, qterm for instance seems to be fine
<dholbach> Kaleo, I can
<chrisccoulson> but the version number of the thunderbird-locales package screws everything up
<Kaleo> dholbach: qmlviewer /usr/lib/qt4/demos/declarative/flickr/flickr.qml
<seb128> didrocks, pitti: ok, the gnome-applets, gnome-panel stack dropped from the CD after the indicator recommends fix yesterday
<didrocks> seb128: excellent!
 * didrocks checks the CD size
<seb128> but that won only some 3mb
<didrocks> ok, I was hoping after a quick check 1.6mb, still better :)
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, nice, i am quite fine using firefox 5.0 beta, but i am not sure about thunderbird -- how stable it is?
<pitti> nice
<seb128> well closer from 2mb than 3mb in fact
<pitti> so we have 15 MB oversizedness right now
<seb128> but still something
<pitti> 5 MB -> icons, 5 MB -> live-builder
<seb128> +15mb thunderbird :p
<pitti> you spoil my optimism!
<didrocks> I'm quite happy with the current state, counting Qt and such…
 * pitti realizes that he lost all his potential threats, now that French is already not on the CD any more :/
<didrocks> pitti: heh, I can imagine how this feeling is bad for you now :-)
<Kaleo> pitti: the crash looks like a crash in GTK/Cairo/librsvg loading SVG icons
<Kaleo> pitti: can you try to load some SVG icons from /usr/share with /usr/bin/rsvg-view
<dholbach> Kaleo,
<dholbach> aniel@daniel-virtual-machine:~$ LC_ALL=C qmlviewer /usr/lib/qt4/demos/declarative/flickr/flickr.qml
<dholbach> created new network access manager for QDeclarativeEngine(0x989fa90)
<dholbach> Speicherzugriffsfehler
<dholbach> daniel@daniel-virtual-machine:~$
<Kaleo> Speicherzugriffsfehler
<Kaleo> that's a long work
<Kaleo> word*
<pitti> Kaleo: (brb, meeting)
<dholbach> "memory access error"(?)
<dholbach> you know we Germans like long words - it kind of turns us on
<Kaleo> Memory access error
<ricotz> segmentation fault
<Kaleo> dholbach: nice :)
<Kaleo> dholbach: that's a serious issue
<Kaleo> dholbach: can you try to just run "qmlviewer"
<dholbach> being turned on by long words? :-P
<Kaleo> dholbach: no parameters
<Kaleo> dholbach: :p
<ricotz> dholbach, nicht jeder ;)
<dholbach> Kaleo, that "works" - it shows me a black and white drawing demo which seems to have interlace problems
 * dholbach hugs ricotz
<Kaleo> dholbach: very good
<rodrigo_> "nicht jeder' is not German, too short words :-D
<Kaleo> dholbach: so we have 2 bugs, one crasher with the QML flickr demo
<ricotz> dholbach, heh
<Kaleo> dholbach: one drawing issue with any QML (graphicsview actually) based app
<ricotz> rodrigo_, it is more like an answer ;)
<Kaleo> dholbach: both of which are Oneiric specific
<dholbach> Kaleo, the whole window has interlace issues (also the menu bar)
<Kaleo> dholbach: hmmm, ok
<rodrigo_> ricotz, :)
<Kaleo> dholbach: now the issue is that I'm no Qt expert :)
<dholbach> Kaleo, http://ubuntuone.com/p/wsM
<Kaleo> dholbach: nice
<chrisccoulson> pitti - what do you think i should do about the thunderbird-locales versioning? i wanted to replace all of it's binaries with packages provided from thunderbird, but thunderbird-locales has an epoch. is there any way i can do this without adding an epoch to the thunderbird version?
<dholbach> Kaleo, anything else I can help out with right now?
<Kaleo> dholbach: let's make that one an individual bug report
<Kaleo> dholbach: with your beautiful screenshot
<dholbach> sure, feel free to add it :)
<Kaleo> dholbach: that was with the cirrus driver?
<dholbach> yes
<Kaleo> dholbach: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/791133
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 791133 in qt4-x11 "QGraphicsView based applications garbled rendering in kvm with cirrus video driver" [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> awesome, thanks for working on this
<Kaleo> dholbach: now reporting the crash with the flickr demo
<Kaleo> dholbach: I would need to have the stacktrace on this one
<dholbach> hrm
<dholbach> you can't reproduce this? :)
<dholbach> let me see if I can find all the right debug symbols
<Kaleo> dholbach: I don't have the vm at hand :)
<Kaleo> dholbach: at least you will need the package libqt4-dbg
<asac> didrocks: hmm ... now my launcher bar does not reappear ... and killing mumble didnt help :/
<asac> i prefer the bug when the launcher doesnt hide ;)
<Kaleo> dholbach: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/791140 crasher bug report
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 791140 in qt4-x11 "QML flickr demo crashes on startup in kvm with cirrus video driver" [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> Kaleo, I'll attach more info as soon as I know more myself
<didrocks> asac: back in a few, having issue with the compiz SRU upgrade testing, we can discuss and debug this afterwards
<Kaleo> dholbach: thank you very much
<Kaleo> dholbach: my intuition tells me that if we fix both bugs in Qt/Oneiric Unity 2D will then work
<didrocks> ok, even after reboot, nothing in compiz (screen black, no refresh)
<didrocks> seb128: you told me that you still have a natty machine to test?
<seb128> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> seb128: can you try to install compiz and the plugin from my ppa? ppa:didrocks/ppa
<didrocks> it should be the only thing that is upgaded
<seb128> didrocks, is there anything else in the ppa? i.e should I select what to install?
<didrocks> seb128: all the other have the same version or an older one that in natty
<didrocks> than*
<didrocks> seb128: take the natty pocket, btw
<seb128> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> thanks :)
<didrocks> and sorry in advance if it breaks for you too
<didrocks> asac: so I'm not under unity right now (will try to debug the compiz issue), but we can have a look about your launcher issue
<didrocks> asac: so, in d-feet, you shold have a Unity (sorry, can't get access then ;)) well known path
<dholbach> Kaleo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/615716/ - do you need more debug data?
<didrocks> asac: you have the Launcher / Introspection object and interface
<didrocks> you can poke it asking for "Launcher"
<didrocks> then, pastebin the output
<asac> let me check d-feet
<didrocks> (do that in a situation where the launcher should appear)
<asac> hmm
<asac> didrocks: seems i only see system bus ... i guess its on the "user bus"?
<didrocks> asac: yeah, it's on the session bus
<didrocks> you can't connect to it?
<asac> d-feet doesnt offer me to connect to it
<asac> let me restart
<didrocks> ok :)
<asac> didrocks: do you know the session buss address?
<asac> its asking for a bus address (i thought in the past session and system bus were short cutted)
<seb128_> asac, use the file menu, connect to session?
<didrocks> asac: no :/
<asac> seb128_: good idea .. ;)
<didrocks> asac: yeah, i have the shortcut in the file menu
<asac> the global menu tricked me in not seeing that there was a menu
<seb128_> it's confusing with appmenu
<seb128_> right
<didrocks> :)
<asac> yay
<asac> siso you say i should ask which interface?
<asac> com.canonical.unity.Launcher
<didrocks> yeah
<asac> com.canonical.Unity.Launcher
<asac> -> Introspectable
<pitti> chrisccoulson: sorry, was in meeting
<pitti> chrisccoulson: there's a trick
<asac> didrocks: which method should i call with what parameters?
<didrocks> asac: sorry, I have to help you without having it right there because of compiz…
<pitti> chrisccoulson: you can set a different version (read: add the epoch) for the tbird-locale-* binaries only
<asac> didrocks: properties?
<didrocks> asac: one sec, let me start my netbook
<pitti> chrisccoulson: let me look for an example
<didrocks> will be easier :)
<asac> cool
<didrocks> seb128: so, I can ensure you that gnome-panel 3 works well :)
 * didrocks tries to see the positive side
<seb128> ;-)
<asac> think positive, think big!
<pitti> chrisccoulson: so you could do something like
<pitti> VERSION = $(shell dpkg-parsechangelog | sed -n -e '/^Version:/s/.*: //p')
<pitti> dh_gencontrol -pthunderbird-locale-* -- -v1:$(VERSION)
<pitti> not literally with the "*", though (you probably need a loop)
<didrocks> ok, so after installing d-feet on my netbook… asac: com.canonical.Unify, /com/canonical/Unity/Debug, com.canonical.Unity.Debug.Introspection
<pitti> chrisccoulson: but dpkg-gencontrol allows you to specify a different binary version
<didrocks> Methods GetState ("Launcher)
<asac> kk
 * asac goes
<didrocks> asac: you should get a hide-quirks somewhere, I'm interested in the number next to it
<asac> didrocks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/615722/
<chrisccoulson> pitti - that's what i was thinking. are there any protections if it went wrong and the build resulted in a binary with a lower version though? (ie, if i accidentally upload a source with a lower version, then it gets rejected)
<asac> seems to be a garbage number
<asac> like mem trashed
<asac> well ... not that bad, but odd anyway
<asac> 526592
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hm, LP might have
<didrocks> asac: it's just odd :)
<didrocks> asac: so, the launcher sholdn't be hidden
<didrocks> and it's not seen as hidden
<pitti> chrisccoulson: but even if not, the worst that happens it that the binaries from thunderbird-locales simply dominate the ones built by thunderbird
<asac> didrocks: right
<pitti> chrisccoulson: but a local build will show you the version (use dpkg -I)
<asac> didrocks: so i tell you whats the case ... the launcher is there
<asac> didrocks: its just that its not visible on the desktops where i have full screen apps
<chrisccoulson> pitti - ok, thanks. i'll give that a try
<asac> didrocks: e.g. its behind in z-order
<asac> let me try to unmaximize all
<didrocks> asac: oh, that one, yeah, it's known
<seb128> didrocks, ok, installed
<asac> didrocks: no its not true
<didrocks> asac: it will be below the full screen apps (no maximized, but full screen)
<didrocks> seb128: good luck!
<asac> didrocks: i unmaximized all windows ... when i unmaximized the last window the launcher didnt just appear beneath it ... it did slide in
<asac> so it was gone
<asac> and its gone again
<asac> e.g. doesnt come back if i go with the mozuse there
<asac> didrocks: i am maximizing my windows... not full screen
<asac> e.g. alt+f10
<seb128> didrocks, hum, I've a plymouth screen with a mouse cursor on top of it
<didrocks> asac: hum, and in that buggy state, can you poke the dbus call again?
<asac> sure
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, no refresh then?
<asac> ah maybe is should also maximize d-feet
<didrocks> asac: it only maximize window that are > 75% of the workarea
<asac> didrocks: still the same 526592
<pitti> Kaleo: trying rsvg-view now
<asac> didrocks: i am not sure what that would mean ... i have all windows typically maximized using alt+f10
<asac> so the window bar is integrated in the top panel etc.
<asac> and normally the launcher slides in if i mouse the mouse to the side
<asac> but not anymore :/
<asac> now it slides in if i umaximize all windows on my desktop
<didrocks> asac: how, can you try hovering the bfb?
<didrocks> just to see if it's a screen edge issue or something else
<didrocks> (the bfb is the ubuntu logo on top)
<asac> didrocks: bfb?
<asac> ah
<asac> didrocks: what should happen? i dont see any action there, but i can click it
<asac> but interestingly when i click it the button goes into "clicked" state
<didrocks> asac: hum, the launcher should start showing
<asac> but the whole wizbang thing does not appear
<asac> e.g. the applications dash or whatever that is
<didrocks> ok, clearly a stacking issue
<didrocks> asac: I think the launcher/dash appears
<asac> right. except that the launcher slides in ;)
<didrocks> but the z order is totally fuck*
<asac> if i unmaximize the last window ... which doesnt feel like stacking
<didrocks> each time you maximize/unmaximize a window, the stacking is recomputed
<asac> ok
<asac> so now its really a z-order thing
<asac> i unmaximized the last window and the launcher was behind it
<asac> didrocks: why isnt the launcher always just on top ;)?
<didrocks> yeah, just a stacking issue I would say
<pitti> Kaleo: that seems to work fine (also said so on the bug report)
<didrocks> asac: well, it can't be on top on, let's say screensaver
<asac> however, it also means that the sliding out etc. doesnt work ;)
 * pitti neds to run out for a bit
<didrocks> full screen app is a design decision
<didrocks> asac: right :)
<didrocks> asac: so, there is a SRU with some stacking fix
<asac> is there a way to dump z-order of windows on screen easily?
<asac> didrocks: nice ... i will test... where is that? or is that what you prepare atm?
<didrocks> asac: as soon as we saw with seb128 if we can get compiz drawing the screen from that SRU, I'll ping you
<asac> i kind of regularly see this issue
<didrocks> not sure you want to test right now :)
<didrocks> asac: no, only printf in the compiz code for debugging that :/
<asac> i can survive without launcher though ;)... but if even alt+f2 doesnt show up its becoming annoying ;)
<didrocks> yeah, all of thoses are linked to the launcher stacking
<didrocks> (dash is an extension of the launcher window)
<asac> and right now ... all windows seem to be on top of all the dash/launcher windows ;)
<didrocks> asac: it's just shy ;-)
<asac> cool
<asac> lol
<didrocks> asac: anyway, I'll ping you once the SRU ready
<asac> yeah ... unity knows that i know what i am doing  ;)
<asac> gratias
<didrocks> heh!
<didrocks> yw
<asac> i see it this way: i am happy to help being a tester ;)
<asac> problem is that i am not 100% when this starts, so testing will take 1 or 2 days to tell for sure if things are gone
<asac> but we'll see
<didrocks> asac: yeah, there is time to figure that out, right now, the only way is to restart X to get the stacking in the same order than compiz believe it is
<rodrigo_> ugh, I guess I should book my flights for Dublin now
<rodrigo_> we're all going to Dublin, right?
<didrocks> rodrigo_: right :)
<rodrigo_> ok, booking them then :)
<rodrigo_> it's the week of June 27th, right?
<didrocks> yeah
<Sweetshark> do you guys book the flights first, register later or the other way around?
<pitti> first book, then register
<Sweetshark> also: Do we need to book a hotel, or is that "automatic" as for UDS?
<pitti> Sweetshark: no need to, that's already done
<Sweetshark> pitti: thanks great.
<Kaleo> didrocks: sorry I was out for lunch; thanks a lot for the debug data
<Kaleo> I meant dholbach ^
<dholbach> Kaleo, I added it to the bug report
<Kaleo> dholbach: this is great; double great because it's the exact same crash as in Unity 2D
<dholbach> awesome
<seb128> dholbach, see you are slowly coming back to the desktop world ;-)
<dholbach> seb128, if I want to or not ;-)
<charlie-tca> How do I know if I am in a 2d or 3d session?
<charlie-tca> in oneiric
<seb128> charlie-tca, check if compiz is running (3d) or not
<charlie-tca> thanks
<charlie-tca> We expect users to know this or will it be in the release notes?
<seb128> why does it matter to users if they run in 3d or2d?
<charlie-tca> because we report bugs against unity-2d or 3d?
<seb128> charlie-tca, so it's for the bug reporting documentation?
<seb128> ideally apport should do the right thing
<charlie-tca> yes, I just reported it against unity
<charlie-tca> no dash when clicking the logo
<pitti> our apport hook already sets a tag for unity 3d
<charlie-tca> It didn't crash, the dash just doesn't come up
<pitti> if unity-panel-service is running, it tags "running-unity"
<pitti> it should be straightforward to extend that to running-unity-2d
<pitti> charlie-tca: it does crash, I think
<charlie-tca> it did not give a crash in 30 minutes
<pitti> charlie-tca: same problem here, bug 791127
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 791127 in unity-2d "unity-2d-places crashed with SIGSEGV in QTJSC::Structure::materializePropertyMap()" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791127
<pitti> charlie-tca: apport is still turned off by default
<pitti> charlie-tca: did you try on a live system? it's enabled there
<pitti> or sudo service apport start force_start=1
<charlie-tca> bug 791188
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 791188 in unity "no dash when Ubuntu logo is clicked in oneiric" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791188
<charlie-tca> alternate image installed
<pitti> probably a dupe
<pitti> chrisccoulson: do you have a minute to discuss the firefox loco customization? (perhaps in mumble, less typing, more bandwidth)
<jasoncwarner> hey didrocks, around?
<didrocks> jasoncwarner: hey, on mumble, will ping you afterward
<jasoncwarner> didrocks: no worries...
<seb128> hey jasoncwarner
<jasoncwarner> hey seb128
<jasoncwarner> morning/evening/afternoon whereever you are!
<chrisccoulson> pitti - sure, can do
<chrisccoulson> i think i've got my headset working again ;)
<jasoncwarner> just updated to oneiric. Very redmond theme going on!
<jasoncwarner> ;)
<chrisccoulson> jasoncwarner, welcome to the 80's :)
<pitti> jasoncwarner: it's the future!
<jasoncwarner> :)
<jasoncwarner> pitti: what was the package you said I should install to get a slightly better theme?
<jasoncwarner> something like apt-get install non-butt-ugly-theme or something?
<pitti> jasoncwarner: gnome-themes-standard
<seb128> jasoncwarner: you didn't read my email on the list!
<jasoncwarner> seb128: I swear, I DO NOT have your emails filtered. I swear. ;)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> jasoncwarner: but what pitti said (it was also mentioned in the "known issues" of the GNOME3 status email I sent)
<jasoncwarner> seb128: ah, just reread you email...saw it now ....you know how manager brains work...nothing sticks until the problem is real for ME ;)
<seb128> lol
<rodrigo_> hi jasoncwarner
<jasoncwarner> hey rodrigo_! how are things?
<rodrigo_> jasoncwarner, I'm fine, and you?
<pedro_> hello folks
<rodrigo_> hey pedro_
<pitti> chrisccoulson: /usr/share/xul-ext/ubufox/components/aboutStartpage.js
<seb128> pedro_, hola!
<jasoncwarner> pretty good, thanks for asking.
<jasoncwarner> hey pedro_!
<pedro_> hola rodrigo_ , seb128, jasoncwarner, pitti :-)
<jasoncwarner> Ok fellas...I'm going to bed ...talk to you all tomorrow...
<seb128> 'night jasoncwarner
<seb128> jasoncwarner: tomorrow or not, it's an holiday is several counties (just for info)
<seb128> countries
<rodrigo_> tomorrow a holiday? where?
<seb128> rodrigo_, germany and france at least
<jasoncwarner> seb128: forgot about that...enjoy the holiday for those that have one...
<rodrigo_> hmm, ok, we need to import that holiday here :)
<pedro_> in either case is a holiday for seb128 :-)
<rodrigo_> :D
<seb128> ;-)
<jasoncwarner> nm...one last test before bed...just turned on lightdm...rebooting to test it really quickly :)
<didrocks> I'll be there, I trade tomorrow against Friday :)
<didrocks> not sure switching to lightdm before going to bed will be a "quick" test :)
<seb128> didrocks, see the comments you do, then you wonder why robert_ancell drive over you when doing kart driving ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: heh, I'm doing those comments now that I know how he drives :)
<seb128> ;-)
 * rodrigo_ lunch
 * didrocks hugs pitti to force the full report on crash :)
<pitti> hm?
<didrocks> pitti: just got a crash, saw that "full report" is forced now (contrary to what it was in natty, as we discussed)
<pitti> oh, apport only offers a "reduced" one if there's actually something sensible in the stack trace
<didrocks> was thinking it was on purpose :)
<pitti> it's been like that for ages
<didrocks> hum, for compiz/unity, it thought numerous times that there was something sensible in the stack
<didrocks> even if it wasn't the case
<didrocks> the retracers aren't working, isn't it?
<pitti> we don't have oneiric retracers yet
<seb128> didrocks, we have no oneiric retracers, didn't check the natty ones for a while
<didrocks> ok, let's retrace it there then
<didrocks> thanks :)
<seb128> yw
<pitti> chrisccoulson: if I change anything in /usr/share/xul-ext/ubufox/components/aboutStartpage.js, is there some equivalent of printing a string to stdout, for debugging?
<didrocks> the recent crash in unity-2d seems related to the new Qt
<chrisccoulson> pitti - if you're running in chrome, then you can normally use window.dump() (although i think you need to turn on a pref for that to work). but there is no window in a JS component, so you can't do that anyway ;)
<chrisccoulson> i think you can use nsIConsoleService
<chrisccoulson> https://developer.mozilla.org/en/XPCOM_Interface_Reference/nsIConsoleService
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah, thanks; that works nicely
<didrocks> hum, the icons for notify-osd showing the progress aren't accurate
<didrocks> if I use my keyboard to lower the system sound, I get the "mute" icon
<didrocks> if I do the contrary, I have the "100% volume" bar icon
<chrisccoulson> i guess it's too late to sneak a firefox release in? ;)
<pitti> for a1? might get a little tight, yes
<pitti> chrisccoulson: but this is a1 -- being able to install it is about as much as you can expect at this point :/
<chrisccoulson> pitti - it's ok, i'll wait until afterwards. it probably won't build on armel in time anyway
<cyphermox> hey
<dobey> pitti: yes we will continue to support rbox, but with banshee as the default it will have to take a back seat to being fixed until banshee also runs on gtk3 in ubuntu :-/
<pitti> dobey: right, that makes sense
<seb128> dobey, pitti: no it doesn't make sense
<seb128> it means we might have rb without a music store in oneiric?
<seb128> why not just having a gtk2 and a gtk3 version of the libubuntuone?
<dobey> why the heck would cron just stop processing jobs for no apparent reason, on lucid server?
<Laney> broken pam update yeterday
<dobey> seb128: well as i understand it banshee is almost ready to use gtk3, so shouldn't be too much longer
<seb128> dobey, is there any mono gtk3 bindings?
<dobey> Laney: that broke cron? but i haven't updated in a while...
<seb128> dobey, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IncidentReports/2011-05-31-pam-security-update-breaks-cron
<seb128> dobey, it has been fixed since, reupdate?
<dobey> seb128: i don't know the details exactly.
<dobey> oh, maybe it got installed automagically if it was a security update
<soren> dobey: It was.
<Laney> there are both bindings and a branch of banshee using them in progress, but I don't know how close either of them are to being released
<dobey> well i was told gtk3 banshee would be in ubuntu 11.10
<dobey> why did we have to switch to banshee right before the entire world broke because of gtk3? :-/
<pitti> it's all jorge's fault :)
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> jcastro, ^ :)
<pitti> more seriously, I haven't seen C# bindings for GTK 3 yet
<pitti> does anyone know if these are actually being worked on, or whether mono will go GI?
<andreasn> pitti, we had a hackfest, let me check
<andreasn> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/02/the-gnomemono-hackfest-is-here-officially/
<andreasn> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/02/gnomemono-hackfest-day-1/
<andreasn> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/02/gnomemono-hackfest-day-2-3/
<pitti> wow, that sounds promising!
<jcastro> I'll ask around
<andreasn> pitti, only thing I could find was https://github.com/alanmcgovern/mono-introspect
<dobey> pitti: hell, how are we going to fit all the mono stuff, all of the gtk3 stuff, all the gtk2 stuff, and all the qt stuff, on the CD? :)
<dobey> pitti: a couple of the banshee guys are going to the introspection hackfest too, i think
<pitti> dobey: well, we don't right now :) we have to squeeze harder
<pitti> nice, I'll be there as well
<seb128> pitti, where, when is the g-i hackfest?
<dobey> pitti: take 2 CDs and glue them together, back-to-back? ;)
<pitti> seb128: the week after the desktop summit
<dobey> seb128: summit + openismus
<pitti> dobey: yes, B-sides
<dobey> oh when, not where
<dobey> it's like 3 days at the summit, and then 3 days at the openismus office, i believe
<seb128> ok
<mterry> mvo, heyo.  I'm going through the sponsor queue, and update-manager merges show in it.  If I see a merge I think is good, should I merge it, or just let you handle those.  I notice in the bzr log that you are the last 100 committers or so  :)
<mvo> mterry: feel free to merge if it looks good, that is fine. I will be happy about the help!
<mterry> mvo, k
<rodrigo_> hey kamusin
<kamusin> hey rodrigo_!
<kamusin> rodrigo_, when will be the celebration about your new position as a director :P
<mvo> mterry: are you currently merging stuff for u-m? if not, I'm happy to take a look now, just finished some other work. and thanks for the NM-0.9 branch of s-c :)
<mterry> mvo, yeah, I'm going through a few for u-m
<cdbs> mterry: "I'm not the Micheal you meant" :)
<mterry> :)
<cdbs> mterry: Yeah, it was me who fixed the bug in Unity
<cdbs> and forgot to close this bug after that got in 3.8.14
<cdbs> s/bug/merge/
<cdbs> thanks anyway
<mterry> cdbs, ah good, so I wasn't crushing someone's dreams.  I always hate marking a branch "rejected", feels so harsh
<cdbs> no probs :)
<mvo> mterry: thanks!
 * mvo goes and merges some software-center branches instead
<bcurtiswx> vinagre, doesn't show any protocols to use (i.e. VNC or SSH)
<bcurtiswx> hum
<mterry> mvo, fyi, u-m seems clear, going back to other packages for piloting
<mvo> ok, thanks for the heads up
<alex3f> mvo: quick question: old api uses Package.versions for a list of available versions to install; new api uses _Package.available; should I stick with old, and rename available to versions or provide both?
<alex3f> or compromise by setting self.versions = self.available in _Package constructor? :-)
<mvo> alex3f: it dosn't really matter much I think, I slightly prefer "versions" over "available" as available may be interpreted as a boolean "is this package availalbe or not" whereas this is less ambigous with "versions"
<alex3f> you're right
<pitti> chrisccoulson, seb128: I suppose we can move the remainign a1 WIs on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-default-email-client to a2 now?
 * pitti won't be there tomorrow to move them
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, that sounds fine
<seb128> works for me
<alex3f> mvo: what do you know about apt.Package.installed versus apt_pkg.Package.current_ver?
<alex3f> for what I see, the later returns a Version object...
<alex3f> mvo: I stumbled across lowlevel_cache = self.cache._cache._cache, where an apt_pkg.Package is returned, instead of the usual apt.Package from cache
<mvo> alex3f: that is for the addon handling?
<alex3f> mvo: no, it's inside the AppViewFilter from ui.gtk.appview
<mvo> oh
<mvo> alex3f: in a meeting right now :/ I have a look in a little bit, what is it used for? filter out the supported package? or something else entirely?
<alex3f> mvo: ah, sorry; it filters package to be displayed; filters out packages that have current_ver None in this lowlevel cache, for the 'installed_only' view; a comment before says: # use the lowlevel cache here, twice as fast
<alex3f> I should simply check if the current PackageInfo provides such as lowlevel cache, if not, use the is_installed method
<mvo> alex3f: yeah
<alex3f> *such a
<mvo> alex3f: makes sense
<pitti> rickspencer3: Mr. Spencer!
<Sweetshark> http://www.marketwire.com/press-release/statements-on-openofficeorg-contribution-to-apache-nasdaq-orcl-1521400.htm
<rodrigo_> kamusin, I 1st need to get enough votes, but if so, celebration will be in your house, right?
<rodrigo_> :)
<kenvandine> seb128, telepathy-indicator is in sourceNEW :)
<seb128> kenvandine, great
<seb128> did you upload it to the ppa as well?
<kenvandine> no, want me too?
<Sweetshark> and the reply: http://blog.documentfoundation.org/2011/06/01/statement-about-oracles-move-to-donate-openoffice-org-assets-to-the-apache-foundation/
<seb128> kenvandine, not especially, I was just not sure if you said yesterday that it should be tested with the new empathy in a ppa until alpha1
<kenvandine> seb128, nah, figured it's a new binary and doesn't really conflict
<seb128> right, I was rather interested about the new empathy part :p
<kenvandine> but until we drop the patch in empathy we'll get 2 entries in the messaging menu
<seb128> I will review that one in a bit if didrocks doesn't beat me to it
<kenvandine> soon :)
<seb128> just finishing some other things first
<didrocks> finishing as well some cleaning, so let's see who will finish first :p
 * kenvandine just upgraded laptop to oneiric
<cdbs> kenvandine: O' HAI, I'm not the only jerk using Oneiric :)
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> cdbs, it sure is pretty isn't it :) lol
<kenvandine> now everything is just as ugly as the new gwibber
<kenvandine> :)
<pitti> good night everyone
<pitti> seb128: are you on holiday on Friday?
<pitti> seb128: I wondered if you could join the release meeting
<pitti> or kenvandine
<didrocks> good night pitti! see you!
<seb128> pitti, not officially on holidays no, I might take an easy day as sort of UDS swap but I will be around
<seb128> just maybe off to watch some tennis on tv during the afternoon ;-)
<seb128> 'night pitti, enjoy your weekend
<seb128> if kenvandine can cover for the meeting great, otherwise I can probably do it
 * kenvandine checks calendar
<kenvandine> sorry, i can't do it
<kenvandine> got a kid's thing at their school
<pitti> ok, thanks
<pitti> if nobody has time, so be it
<pitti> there'll be another meeting :)
<kenvandine> :)
<pitti> so, see you on Monday!
<seb128> pitti, I will join if I'm around
<pitti> seb128: thanks
<seb128> pitti, have fun, see you next week!
<kamusin> rodrigo_, no problem.. you are invited to come any time :)
<rodrigo_> :)
<seb128> Sweetshark, hi, do you know if libreoffice-gnome is going to stop gnomevfs this cycle?
<didrocks1> waow, it's still using it?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks1, are you the real one? or just an imposter? ;)
<didrocks1> chrisccoulson: I'm pretending :-)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<didrocks1> chrisccoulson: Qt build is destroying my laptop perf, and I can't even talk on weechat, so I'm using my netbook for now :)
<didrocks1> but the other one is still connected
<didrocks1> and I can't disconnect it :p
<chrisccoulson> didrocks1, that's what it's like every time i build firefox (or thunderbird) ;)
<chrisccoulson> welcome to the world of packages that don't build in 10 minutes :)
<didrocks1> chrisccoulson: 5h30 is a nice score :-)
<didrocks1> 45 minutes for nux was already long :p
<chrisccoulson> didrocks1, that's quite a long time. firefox is nearly 2 hours on my laptop (with the test suite too)
<didrocks1> chrisccoulson: seems webkit is taking 70% of the time there
<chrisccoulson> fta really has the short straw building chromium ;)
<didrocks1> that's the only part when I miss cmake: qmake don't have progression indication built-in
<seb128> seems like I'm working on boring packages compared to you guys ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, want to maintain a browser?
<didrocks1> seb128: do you want some "fun"? :-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I used to maintain epiphany-browser, I could cope with that ;-)
<seb128> didrocks1, thanks, I will think about it ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - lol. that's like me taking gecko out of firefox and just maintaining the little bit of UI on top ;)
<didrocks1> seb128: when? like now! it's time to take some decision! :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, it's a lot of fun ;)
<didrocks1> (it's easier to decide something you shouldn't just before a long week-end!)
<seb128> didrocks1: ok, so I think I'm just a boring man so I will stay away from the fun, I wouldn't want to stole it from you guys ;-)
<didrocks1> seb128: you shouldn't, there is enough fun to share! :-)
<didrocks1> and see the advantages, I can't do nothing else on my laptop, so I can use my netbook and feel like it was a nice move to buy it :)
<didrocks1> it just makes my life better!
<seb128> didrocks1, you could do some sponsoring for example :p
<didrocks1> seb128: building packages on my netbook? I already screwed my laptop :p
<didrocks1> but yeah, evo-exchange, I'll have a look just post alpha1
<seb128> I just ping mterry, he's patch pilot today
<seb128> +should
<dpm> didrocks1, what's that number on your nick? If you're trying to be like seb128, I'd try with a higher number, like didrocks129 or something like that ;)
<didrocks1> dpm: yeah, I have a long way to go to reach seb128 :)
 * dpm hugs didrocks1 and seb128
<didrocks1> he started ahead of me, that's cheating!
 * didrocks1 hugs dpm and seb128
 * seb128 hugs dpm
 * seb128 hugs didrocks
<dpm> ;)
<seb128> ok, I official hate tomboy now :p
<seb128> that's the only thing keeping libgnome, libgnomeui on my install
<seb128> libbonoboui as well
<didrocks1> the last one is not only for the applet?
<bcurtiswx> so is didrocks or didrocks1 the evil twin?
<didrocks1> both :-)
<Laney> both of them are for the panel applet iirc
<seb128> no
<seb128> we stopped building the applet in natty
<seb128> libgnomeui-0 depends on libbonoboui2-0
<didrocks1> ok, so gnomeui
<seb128> libgnome2.24-cil depends on libgnomeui-0
<seb128> tomboy use gconfpeditor which is in libgnome2.24-cil
<seb128> Laney, we discussed it previous cycle if you remember
<Laney> oh the peditors stuff, yeah
<Laney> I thought that was in another lib
<seb128> I should have suggested dropping tomboy from the default install at UDS
<seb128> it's clearly not actively maintained nowadays and it's still using gconf, gtk2, and old the libgnome stack
<bcurtiswx> i've never used tomboy
<seb128> well it's quite nice and lot of people use it
<seb128> we would have dropped it already otherwise when we discussed dropping mono from the CD to win space
<Laney> you should probably wait for (or offer help with) the bindings before saying these things which can be quite demotivating
<Laney> you got similar feedback from pitivi upstream
<seb128> we don't have the resources to help on that
<seb128> we can't fix every software we ship or do upstream porting work for those
<seb128> waiting...we are discussing the libgnome tomboy depends issue for over a cycle and it didn't move
<seb128> Laney, realistically we will need to drop quite some softwares not actively maintained this cycle
<seb128> it's the same for things relying on a gnome lib which switched to gtk3 which will not keep a gtk2 version
<seb128> (libpanel-applet being one example)
<seb128> or libbrasero (just checking the 2 rdepends, goobox didn't get work in years and gthumb will like go to gtk3)
<Laney> sadly software doesn't always move as fast as the Ubuntu release cycle, especially so when developed by people in their spare time
<seb128> Laney, right, and none of the things I said as a value judgement on those softwares
<Laney> if you have hard goals and are unable to commit engineers to meet them then dropping software seems to be the only way to meet that
<seb128> it's just that it doesn't match with what we are doing so we will need to sort the issue
<seb128> right, which I think is fine
<Laney> but presumably you thought the software contributed something to the quality of the ubuntu desktop?
<seb128> speaking about random gnome-applets in universe or things using old libs not updated for years or speaking about tomboy?
<Laney> thinking about the default install here
<Laney> dropping stuff from the archive completely is different and usually more upstream led
<seb128> Laney, well default install things are not fixed decision we re-evaluate, i.e for pitivi we might keep it
<seb128> it's just that we face CD space issues and maintainship load issues every cycle so as a team,distribution we need to decide what we can cary or not
<seb128> I would hate to have to maintain the libgnome, libgnomeui, libgnomevfs, libbonobo stack just because of tomboy
<Laney> I just think it's hard for upstreams as clearly being in the default install is a huge thing for them
<seb128> well, it's up to them to match the bar to stay in
<chrisccoulson> firefox is still using libgnome (or libgnomeui, whichever one has GnomeClient) btw ;)
<seb128> every software writer would like his software shipped to lot of users but we have to select what goes in
<Laney> is it a prize for upstream then?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, why isn't it having a depends on it?
<Laney> not a decision made as to which software makes the best quality desktop
<chrisccoulson> seb128, it functions without it, but the session manager integration doesn't work if it isn't installed
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hum, is there any plan to fix that using the dbus api?
<seb128> Laney, not sure to understand your question
<seb128> Laney, well the issue is to weight the benefit to users compared to the cost in work and CD space
<bcurtiswx> not sure if i can convey this idea quite right, but what about maintaining a set of software that will be on the CD, and at install time (or upon first available internet connection) we install another set of packages that will allow users to get a more full desktop experience.  This would still be a default install, but it may allow for bigger sized apps to be default (libreoffice, pitivi, whichever)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i should probably add it to my list of things to look at ;)
<seb128> dragging an old GNOME stack in is an high cost
<seb128> bcurtiswx, that was discussed before and nobody liked it
<bcurtiswx> seb128, is there a log of this somewhere (i'm just interested in the main reasoning)
<seb128> bcurtiswx, it removes the constrain to do efforts to keep the installation clean, it adds a slow step after the installation and it just makes the installation process less nice for the user
<seb128> bcurtiswx, no, it has been discussed several time over years at different UDSes, meetings, etc
<bcurtiswx> seb128, hum.  Well i guess it's refreshing to know my though processes are only a few UDS's behind the times ;)
<bcurtiswx> we'll just wait until DVD's are as cheap as CD's, and all problems will go away.. (i wish ) :P
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, but CD size is good discipline :)
<bcurtiswx> not debating that issue one bit, its easy to get lazy, i myself am a great example
<seb128> the decision to not use DVD is not the cost
<seb128> it's that without the CD constrain our default install would become cluttered
<seb128> we would stop bothering about cleaning old libs or doing transitions and keeping a selected see of softwares or do optimization
<chrisccoulson> i just installed gnome-shell on my laptop
<highvoltage> I've been using it for the last 2 months or so, can't say that I'm too thrilled about it
<bcurtiswx> if i install it, is it just an option at GDM  to choose ?
<chrisccoulson> bcurtiswx, yes
<bcurtiswx> chrisccoulson, thx
<chrisccoulson> i really like it, and mutter seems to run a lot smoother than compiz on my laptop too
<bcurtiswx> hmm, yes this gnome-shell is confusing
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, wth happened to my titlebar buttons in unity?
<bcurtiswx> chrisccoulson, they taste like chicken and i got a little hungry??
<chrisccoulson> bcurtiswx, they've gone AWOL ;)
<bcurtiswx> ;)
<bcurtiswx> was wayland going default this cycle?
<bcurtiswx> chrisccoulson, you'll notice if window is maximized the buttons automagically reappear
<bcurtiswx> well i guess i can't even install wayland, so nvm
<geser> is there a way to move the launcher in unity-2d from one monitor to an other? it's currently displayed on my 2nd (left) monitor
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, what account type were you testing empathy with?
<bcurtiswx> AIM from haze
<bcurtiswx> GTalk as well
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, ^^
<kenvandine> ok, it's working for me now with gtalk
<fta> chrisccoulson, mine disappeared 2 days ago too
<kenvandine> but it wasn't working for me with salut
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, 3.1.1?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, do you have salut enabled at all?
<bcurtiswx> salut is what?
<kenvandine> "People nearby"
<bcurtiswx> yes i do
<kenvandine> try disabling that and testing again
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, did you have irc enabled in empathy?
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, no
<kenvandine> i turned off salut, and now it is working fine :/
<kenvandine> and irc
<kenvandine> i haven't tried turning irc on again
<bcurtiswx> sjoerd may know why?
<kenvandine> talked to him already, not sure
<kenvandine> it is magically working now though...
<bcurtiswx> with salut?
<kenvandine> "People nearby"
<bcurtiswx> which is salut...
<kenvandine> oh, sorry misread that
<kenvandine> no, it doesn't work with salut
<bcurtiswx> i can't get it to show windows when i double click
<kenvandine> right click and click "chat"
<kenvandine> does that work?
<bcurtiswx> nope
<bcurtiswx> i have all disabled but GChat
<kenvandine> have you logged out?
<bcurtiswx> of my unity session?
<kenvandine> or made sure you killed all the empathy related processes
<bcurtiswx> no forgot to kill
<bcurtiswx> works
<bcurtiswx> was it just enabling salut that did it, because i just enabled it and i can still open chat windows
<kenvandine> no idea
<kenvandine> having it enabled works for me right now
<kenvandine> but, it does seem to hang if i send a message to it via salut
<bcurtiswx> i don't see anyone else on to check it :-\
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-06-02
<micahg> hi robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> micahg, hu
<robert_ancell> hi
<micahg> I got my first crash of lightdm today :)
<robert_ancell> oh nice!
<robert_ancell> what were you doing...
<micahg> just using it
<micahg> idr, it just switched me to a terminal, is there a log somewhere I can look?
<robert_ancell> micahg, yes, logs are in /var/log/lightdm
<robert_ancell> it sounds like an X crash perhaps
<micahg> hmm, logs don't seem to show much, idk, if I get a reproducible crash, I'll file it
<robert_ancell> micahg, did the X log not show anything?
<robert_ancell> micahg, oh, did you guys see the GDM security issue
<micahg> robert_ancell: which one?  jdstrand published a fix for one today
<robert_ancell> micahg, something about being able to run a browser from the login screen
<robert_ancell> *cough cough* bad idea running a full session *cough cough*
<micahg> robert_ancell: well, there's one thing in the xorg log that's intel driver related, I should probably file that
<RAOF> Please do :)
<micahg> robert_ancell: yeah, that's the one that was published today
<robert_ancell> micahg, is the security team going to update that?
<micahg> robert_ancell: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1142-1/
<robert_ancell> oh, you guys are organised!
<robert_ancell> :)
<robert_ancell> btw, how is the security review of lightdm going?
<micahg> robert_ancell: all done, got a +1, there were some comments in there
<micahg> but that's mostly about maybe creating shared infrastructure between the various DMs
<bcurtiswx> micahg, lemme know what may have caused it and I can confirm :)
<bcurtiswx> for lightDM
<didrocks> good morning
<cdbs> robert_ancell: "please be a guinea pig" :D Testers need not be as hardcore as guinea pigs always :D
<robert_ancell> cdbs, got to warn them!
<cdbs> I seem to be facing a localised issue probably, can anyone running oneiric confirm if the latest gnome-power-manager works well in Unity?
<RAOF> What do you mean by ‘well’?L
<cdbs> RAOF: Enough to display an indicator on the panel
<RAOF> Nope.
<RAOF> I'm not sure if it's ever displayed for me in Oneiric.
<cdbs> RAOF: it isn't showing an indicator, right? So its not a fault with my configuration. I've been debugging this thing since morning
<and471> hi, how do I create at GIR file? I seem to have corrupted my Glib-2.0.gir so I deleted it and now I want ot remake it
<and471> *to
<alex3f> good morning
<didrocks> hey alex3f, and471
<and471> hey didrocks
<and471> oh don't worry I found I had to reinstall libgirepository
<and471> or something along those lines :)
<rodrigo_> morning
<rodrigo_> hmm, the gucharmap branch doesn't have the latest changes uploaded to oneiric
<rodrigo_> hey seb128, aren't you on holidays today?
<seb128> hey there
<seb128> rodrigo_, today is an holiday but I will probably be off a part of the afternoon tomorrow so do an half day today and an half day tomorrow
<seb128> rodrigo_, just apt-get source for gucharmap and copy the debian dir in the vcs and commit
<seb128> or complain to whoever did the previous upload ;-)
<rodrigo_> seb128, ah, ok
<seb128> that might just be a push missing
<rodrigo_> yes
<rodrigo_> that was chrisccoulson :)
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, do you have a missing push in your local gucharmpa?
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, or should I just do what seb128 says?
<seb128> rodrigo_, btw did you get any reply from the tomboy guys about gconfpeditor?
<seb128> it's the only thing keeping libgnome, libgnomeui,libbonoboui on the CD
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, they're waiting for the mono gsettings bindings to be done
<rodrigo_> seb128, once that's done, it should be easy to do the change in tomboy
<seb128> rodrigo_, is that likely to happen this cycle?
<rodrigo_> trying to find out now what the status of those bindings is, so not sure
<rodrigo_> but yes, I think it should happen this cycle
<seb128> we should check still and see if we need to help somewhere to get that happening
<seb128> do you know where they will land when they land? as a new source to package?
<rodrigo_> seb128, sorry, missed your answer, not sure yet where it is/will land, trying to find out
<rodrigo_> seb128, and yes, I offered my help to do the tomboy part
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok great, thanks
<chrisccoulson> hi rodrigo_
<chrisccoulson> did i forget to push?
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, seems so :)
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, did you do it already?
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, no,w as waiting for you, so if you have the branch there, just push, if not, I'll copy the debian/ dir from the package
<chrisccoulson> i just had a strange thing happen when i docked my laptop. somethng decided to draw a blank window over my entire screen with a little sad face in the middle telling me "Oh no..", that something had gone wrong and i had to log out!
<chrisccoulson> what on earth does that?
<chrisccoulson> because there was nothing wrong with my session and i couldn't get rid of it without logging out and losing my work
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: are you running gnome-shell?
<rodrigo_> hmm, no idea
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, no, but i did yesterday
<didrocks> I was thinking it was a gnome-shell dialog
<chrisccoulson> it looked very gnome-shell!
<chrisccoulson> whatever it was is not cool ;)
<chrisccoulson> rodrigo_, pushed. sorry about that ;)
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson, no problem, thanks!
<chrisccoulson> i did try gnome-shell from our archive last night
<chrisccoulson> i like it!
<rodrigo_> even has smileys in error dialogs :)
<rodrigo_> I like it also
<chrisccoulson> the top panel is really nice, especially the system indicators
<chrisccoulson> we could learn some things from those ;)
<chrisccoulson> are the alpha 1 CD's done now?
<seb128> not sure and cjwatson and pitti are not around today so maybe wait for skaet to be there and ask her
<seb128> you can do some desktop updates if you are bored ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i wanted to upload the latest firefox beta ;)
<chrisccoulson> and thunderbird!
<seb128> can you make sure thunderbird use the new libnotify? ;-)
<seb128> well I guess you will need to if you want it to build ;-)
<seb128> you can probably upload tb since it's not on the CD
<chrisccoulson> seb128, oh, it's building ok here with the old libnotify (I didn't change anything anyway)
<chrisccoulson> i wonder if i could just turn off libnotify support, as it doesn't do anything on ubuntu anyway
<seb128> no notify-osd bubble to tell you that you received emails?
<Laney> i've seen popups about broken configurations
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - you do with notification-daemon, but it falls back to it's own notifications with notify-osd because it checks for actions
<seb128> ok
<chrisccoulson> we'll fix that with messaging menu integration though
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well if tb build it's fine, their code might handle the new libnotify, they just dropped an argument for the new() function
<chrisccoulson> possibly
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you still want to do desktop work?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - can i do some a bit later this afternoon? i've got some other things i need to do first
<seb128> chrisccoulson, sure, I was just rather checking if you still have time for desktop stuff in the cycle and when
<seb128> no hurry
<seb128> seems like your start of cycle will be busy at least with tb
<kinouchou> hello didrocks fredp
<didrocks> hey kinouchou
<fredp> hey kinouchou
 * rodrigo_ lunch
<cyphermox> good morning!
<geser> is there a way to move the launcher in unity-2d from one monitor to an other? it's currently displayed on my 2nd (left) monitor
<kenvandine> seb128, empathy is ready to upload, but I am waiting for A1 to be final before uploading
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, ok, great
<kenvandine> so i guess sometime today
<seb128> did you write a mir for the tp-approver yet?
<kenvandine> and i'll add a recommends after the tp-indicator MIR
<kenvandine> doing that now :)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> nice work ;-)
<seb128> did you check with bcurtiswx for the update? he worked on it as well it seems
<kenvandine> yeah, i am sponsoring his package
<kenvandine> we went over it together yesterday
<kenvandine> and we bumped it to 3.1.1, which is now latest in debian
<kenvandine> and seems more stable than 3.0.0
<seb128> ok
<seb128> we said we would go for 3.0 updates first
<seb128> but seems fine to start updating selected sources if that makes sense
<kenvandine> we did at first
<kenvandine> but had some problems
<seb128> well I was speaking about oneiric
<seb128> ok
<kenvandine> can you bump telepathy-indicator out of binNEW?
<kenvandine> MIR bug 791843
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 791843 in telepathy-indicator "[MIR] telepathy-indicator" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791843
 * kenvandine is anxious to get people using it and flush out the bugs :)
<fagan> cyphermox: hey again I got the bug fixed in u1 control panel but I was wondering what was the version the 0.9 API was introduced in since the version in 11.10 is 0.8.997
<bcurtiswx> good morning
<cyphermox> fagan: I'm sorry, I don't get what you mean
<kenvandine> fagan, what did you need to change?  I just noticed that it broken gwibber too
<fagan> kenvandine: they changed the states
<cyphermox> kenvandine: it broke a whole lot of things, there's a bug open by jibel yesterday
<kenvandine> cyphermox, bug number?
<fagan> cyphermox: like what network manager version was the 0.9 states change brought in on
<cyphermox> fagan: 0.8.99*
<cyphermox> kenvandine: just a second
<fagan> cyphermox: ah cool then ill go any version lower than 0.8.99 thats cool
<fagan> thanks
<cyphermox> higher than, you mean?
<cyphermox> best is to set it to 0.8.998 IIRC
<fagan> cyphermox: well its 0.8.997 in 11.10
<cyphermox> look again :)
<kenvandine> 0.8.9997-1ubuntu2
 * fagan wins :D
<kenvandine> fagan, no you don't :)
<kenvandine> count the 9s
<kenvandine> :-D
<fagan> ooh I left out 1
<kenvandine> :)
<fagan> kenvandine: I can give you the changelog of what I did to fix it in 1
<fagan> *u1
<cyphermox> ah, finally;
<cyphermox> kenvandine: it's bug 791548
<kenvandine> i'll just look in bzr :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 791548 in update-manager "Oneiric: Never sees NetworkManager connection" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791548
<kenvandine> thx cyphermox
<fagan> kenvandine: cool its not in trunk yet though
<kenvandine> fagan, you fixed it in the control panel?
<fagan> still fixing the tests damn TDD
<cyphermox> fagan if you point me to the changes you did we could paste that in the bug for reference for others
<kenvandine> fagan, did you push a branch yet?
<fagan> kenvandine: yep
<fagan> im changing a bit of it but you get the idea from the changes https://code.launchpad.net/~shanepatrickfagan/ubuntu-sso-client/nm-state-bug-fix
<fagan> just a change of numbers and detecting the version not too much there
<fagan> kenvandine: im changing it to a tuple instead of the string but it works that way
<dobey> huh
<kenvandine> pretty annoying that the states changed :/
<kenvandine> no UNKNOWN anymore?
<dobey> kenvandine: no kidding
<fagan> kenvandine: there is unknown its still 0
<dobey> kenvandine: also annoying that the stupid Version isn't the version of the API, but of the implementation
<seb128> bah, I'm having stupid dc access issues it seems
<seb128> didrocks, ^ can you new telepathy-approver from binNEW? I've issues to access the new queue there, can you check if it works for you?
<didrocks> seb128: sure, trying
<didrocks> you didn't check it, right?
<seb128> didrocks, I checked the source before source NEWing it yesterday and did a local build but I didn't check the launchpad binaries
<seb128> didrocks, but I don't expect any difference with my build or any issue
<seb128> it should have an autostart desktop and a binary
<kenvandine> very small package :)
<didrocks> ok, just checking it quickly
<seb128> brb, stupid internet connection, I'm trying to reconnect
<kenvandine> didrocks, while your at it... you could review the MIR :)
 * kenvandine wants to add the recommends to empathy
<seb128> re
<seb128> ok, seems better after a reconnect ;-)
<didrocks> ok, all looks good, done
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, ^
<didrocks> yw :)
<kenvandine> thx
<seb128> kenvandine, is the empathy work in the vcs?
<kenvandine> seb128, yup
<seb128> ok, let me check on it ;-)
<kenvandine> in ~ubuntu-desktop/empathy/ubuntu
<seb128> kenvandine, if you get bored some of the merges, updates on versions are for you
<kenvandine> not bored now... gotta fix gwibber and latest NM
 * kenvandine looks at versions page
<seb128> kenvandine, gst-plugins-good0.10 farsight folks basically
<bcurtiswx> isn't folks sync'd?
<kenvandine> damn, i should have never touched those packages :)
<seb128> we should really push the telepathy guys again to get the bits we distro patch in gst moved upstream as well ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128: i've been leaning on them about it :)
<seb128> bcurtiswx, it's not and upstream is on 0.5 and debian on the stable serie, not sure which one should go with the new empathy
<seb128> kenvandine, ok
<seb128> kenvandine, checking on the empathy vcs ;-)
<bcurtiswx> seb128, 3.1.1 deps on 0.4.0
<bcurtiswx> empathy 3.1.1 deps on folks 0.4.0
<bcurtiswx> cassidy, are newer empathy from 3.1.1 going to dep 0.5.0 for folks ?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, kenvandine: 02_notifications_focus.patch -> man dh_installgsettings
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, can you look at that?
<seb128> kenvandine, can we get 10_use_notify_osd_icons.patch dropped and the fix fixes in the theme or notify-osd?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, kenvandine: "libdconf0 | gsettings-backend" is wrong
<seb128> the backend has been moved to its how binary dconf-gsettings-backend
<seb128> so libdconf0 -> dconf-gsettings-backend
<kenvandine> i guess notify-osd should provide a link for that
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> so it should depend on dconf-gsettings-backend ?
<seb128> dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend
<seb128> rather than libdconf0 | gsettings-backend
<kenvandine> cool, so we can use an overrides for gsettings like we did for gconf
<bcurtiswx> sorry, had a quick meeting.  I'm reading backlog
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, i am doing it now
<bcurtiswx> the 02_ patch?
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, yeah
<kenvandine> dropping the patch and adding an overrides
<seb128> bcurtiswx, kenvandine:
<seb128>                 libglib2.0-dev (>= 2.28),
<seb128> +               libglib2.0-dev (>= 2.27.2),
<seb128> diff debian ubuntu
<seb128> $ grep libglib2 ubuntu/debian/control
<seb128>                libglib2.0-dev (>= 2.28),
<seb128>                libglib2.0-dev (>= 2.27.2),
<seb128> said differently
<kenvandine> ok, that got missed when i bumped the package to 3.1.1
<seb128> kenvandine, bcurtiswx: you remove debian/empathy.bug-control over debian, is that required?
<seb128> it's not listed in the diff
<seb128> you also changed the archs of the libnm libraries in the build-depends
<seb128> #20_libindicate.patch in the series
<seb128> does that one and some other need to be added back?
<seb128> if not can you drop them from the series and vcs?
<seb128> #21_login_indicators.patch as well
<bcurtiswx> seb128, libnm was [linux-all] in debian, but it failed build, so i put it to how it was in older releases (I thought it was like that for an ubuntu specific reason)
<seb128> #31_really_raise_window.patch #34_start_raised_execpt_in_session.patch #40_unity_launcher_count.patch #41_unity_launcher_progress.patch
<kenvandine> the arch changes seem to be ubuntu specific
<seb128> bcurtiswx, when did it fail? wasn't that a soyuz issue fixed previous cycle?
<bcurtiswx> seb128, i don't know
<seb128> can you try in a ppa if it works?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, kenvandine: shouldn't the unity patches be enabled?
<kenvandine> no
<seb128> or at least the changelog should document why they are not
<seb128> or they should be dropped from the serie and vcs if they are deprecated
<seb128> it's a bit confusing ;-)
<kenvandine> we are droping 40_unity_launcher_count.patch
<bcurtiswx> seb128, the unity patches won't work, and kenvandine is going to put one if not both into his tp-indicator
<kenvandine> i'll add that to tp-indicator
<seb128> can you drop them from the serie and vcs then?
<kenvandine> and the other i need to port
<seb128> and maybe list in the changelog why
<kenvandine> i'll document that
<seb128> kenvandine, things that need porting should go on the gnome3 or tp-approver blueprint as workitems
<seb128> thanks
<kenvandine> well it isn't really "porting"
<kenvandine> the patch needs to be updated to apply without the libindicate patch
<kenvandine> i should add the counter to the tp-indicator blueprint
<seb128> well in any case better to have a work item so we track it
<dobey> tp-approver sounds like the job description of inspectors at charmin
<bcurtiswx> seb128, i will rebuild nm with the [linux-all] if you want and i'll see where it fails
<seb128> we add patches that need porting either to the etherpad or the gnome3 spec
<seb128> otherwise it's easy to loose track
<seb128> bcurtiswx, thanks
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, standards is 3.9.2 not 3.9.1 btw
<seb128> +                             --disable-tests \
<seb128> in the rules
<seb128> why?
<seb128> same for
<seb128> +                             --enable-nautilus-sendto \
<seb128> +                             --with-ca-file='/etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt'
<seb128> the first one is in auto by default so we shouldn't need a diff over debian
<seb128> the cerficate not sure but it works for debian it should for us?
<bcurtiswx> nautilus-sendto is in source
<seb128> +DEB_DH_INSTALL_SOURCEDIR=debian/tmp
<bcurtiswx> it was fluctuating for a while, but it's in
<seb128> +DEB_DBG_PACKAGE_empathy = empathy-dbg
<seb128> why those?
<kenvandine> not sure... does debian not build the dbg package?
<seb128> cdbs does it magically
<bcurtiswx> --with-ca-file was dropped a while ago, not sure if that has changed
<seb128> rules should be "don't add diff if you don't know why it's there or if you do document it in the changelog"
<seb128> all those are diffs not documented
<seb128> bcurtiswx, can you do a round of cleanup on those I pointed? especially control and rules diff not documented
<seb128> or debian/empathy.bug-control being dropped
<seb128> ideally the patches commented should be described in the changelog has well as needing porting with a reason of why they are commented
<kinouchou> hello seb128
<seb128> bcurtiswx, but otherwise good work, it's mostly details ;-)
<seb128> lut kinouchou
<bcurtiswx> seb128, i appreciate the notes :)
<kenvandine> seb128, what is the bug-control file for?
<seb128> kenvandine, dunno but I default to "if you don't have a good reason to drop it keep what debian has"
<seb128> I guess it's for the bts reportbug
<kenvandine> yeah, so harmless to add
<kenvandine> well, include :)
<seb128> empathy.bug-control: Include version of
<seb128>     telepathy-connection-manager in bugreport (Closes: #604441)
<seb128> debian bug #604441
<ubot2> Debian bug 604441 in src:empathy "Add reportbug script to include list of all CM installed" [Wishlist,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/604441
<seb128> kenvandine, so it's sort of apport hook for reportbug
<bcurtiswx> seb128, so the bug-control was removed, but it should be there since debian needs it, but not us?
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, just to make merging easier for us
<kenvandine> should be harmless to leave it
<kenvandine> and reduces the delta
<seb128> bcurtiswx, <seb128> rules should be "don't add diff if you don't know why it's there or if you do document it in the changelog"
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, lemme know when you're done with the ~ubuntu-desktop branch and i'll update and start these changes
<bcurtiswx> seb128, i agree.  In this whole learning process I've came under the "if you don't know what it does, don't touch it in case your change causes critical meltdown of canonicals archives" :)
<seb128> bcurtiswx, well in such case you should add a note in the changelog about the diff with a question or a comment stating you are not sure what to do
<bcurtiswx> i.e., i ask if i'm not quite sure
<seb128> ideally those questions should be sorted and cleaned before upload
<bcurtiswx> right
<bcurtiswx> seb128, i do typically get them sorted out.  kenvandine has been my sounding board :)
<seb128> well I'm being picky there but early in the cycle when merging is a good time to ensure we lower our diffs
<seb128> it seems also confusing that some of the patches got commented from the series without indication of why and if that's wanted or if they need porting
<bcurtiswx> seb128, although overwhelming at times, i really appreciate the pickyness/criticism/whatever while i'm working through the small details of packaging :)
<seb128> yeah, I think you did a good work on this one so it's mostly being picky on details to fix
<seb128> should be easy to do a small round to fix those
<bcurtiswx> yup
<seb128> just for info I spotted them by doing a diff of the debian dirs between the current debian source and the vcs debian dir
<bcurtiswx> seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/616781/
<bcurtiswx> linux all causes lintian to complain
<seb128> E: empathy source: temporary-debhelper-file nautilus-sendto-empathy.debhelper.log and 3 others
<seb128> you need to put the autoreconf rule in the rules before the debhelper one
<seb128> that will fix that one
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, i updated 41_unity_launcher_progress.patch
<seb128> bcurtiswx, not sure about the linux-all lintian warning, it could be that lintian needs an update in what it's checking
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, what patches is tp-indicator allowing us to remove?
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, the indicator ones
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, you can pull the ~ubuntu-desktop branch
<kenvandine> seb128, appmenu-gtk3 is still in binNEW for i386
<bcurtiswx> lintian is also complaining about extra license files
<seb128> didrocks, can you binnew appmenu-gtk as well? my ISP and launchpad are not friends today
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks for pointing it
<seb128> bcurtiswx, which ones?
<bcurtiswx> seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/616792/
<didrocks> seb128: sure
<seb128> bcurtiswx, seems like lintian is being picky there
<bcurtiswx> why do we make facebook the default chat client?
<bcurtiswx> in empathy
<bcurtiswx> not client
<bcurtiswx> chat account
<bcurtiswx> and the 36 patch that makes the default chat window size larger.  is there a reason upstream didn't want to do that?
<bcurtiswx> cassidy, would empathy accept a patch to make the default chat window size larger?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, see the bug reference in the patch
<seb128> cassidy was concerned it was a bit over what for small displays
<bcurtiswx> seb128, OK
<bcurtiswx> seb128, +DEB_DH_INSTALL_SOURCEDIR=debian/tmp
<seb128> bcurtiswx, what would you default to rather than facebook?
<bcurtiswx> why is/isn't that needed?
<bcurtiswx> idk myself
<seb128> we default to what we think is the most used platform for chats
<kenvandine> that was a papercut
<seb128> bcurtiswx, +DEB_DH_INSTALL_SOURCEDIR=debian/tmp seems not required, not sure why we added it or have it
<seb128> it default to do that when there are several binaries
<seb128> it's maybe a leftover from a time where there was only one binary
<seb128> debian cleaned it so we can do it as well
<bcurtiswx> if we're really concerned about deltas, although it's a small patch, it would seem that it's no less easier for a user to click the dropdown list to go to their favorite account when creating them
<seb128> no we are not concerned about delta when it's useful
<seb128> it's just that is no reason to keep delta when it's not doing anything
<bcurtiswx> IMO, for example i use AIM the most, and google chat second, with facebook chat being probably the least used that i have an account for.  AFAIK there was no study as to which client was used the most, so why assume facebook is the best? With that reasoning why is the facebook default accoutn useful?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, look on the internet for how many users facebook has and then compare to aim or others
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, there was some statistics, facebook had more accounts
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, and i think gtalk had more than aim, aim was actually further down the list than i thought it would have been
<kenvandine> although... i haven't signed into my aim account in at least 5 years :)
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, seb128, I guess my opinion is that the patch itself it's really useful, it was merely a blemish that we put makeup on to make it appear better
<bcurtiswx> its not harder to click the dropdown menu to find facebook chat (from what is shown by default in empathy source)
<seb128> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Instant_messaging
<seb128> see the numbers there
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, i think it was driven by discoverability... make it obvious that the most popular service is available in empathy
<seb128> but well it's a small detail
<bcurtiswx> --enable-control-center-embedding
<kenvandine> i already removed that
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, i don't see that here..
<bcurtiswx> i still see --enable-con...
<bcurtiswx> revision 191 i have
<kenvandine> i am pushing now
<kenvandine> i removed most of the delta in the rules file
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, i was working on that.. i guess i'll just leave it to you
<kenvandine> sorry... i told you to hold off for a few :)
<kenvandine>  --with-ca-file= and --disable-tests don't even exist anymore
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, no worries.  and i had mentioned that --with-ca-file didn't exist a while back
<kenvandine> seb128, i left one commented out patch, it's the one blocked on ido port to gtk3
<kenvandine> which i saw that mterry made progress on
<kenvandine> and i noted that in the changelog
<seb128> ok great
<seb128> +               libgtk-3-dev (>= 3.0.2),
<seb128>                 libglib2.0-dev (>= 2.28),
<seb128>                 libgtk-3-dev (>= 3.0.2),
<seb128> or said differently
<seb128> $ grep libgtk ubuntu/debian/control
<seb128>                libgtk-3-dev (>= 3.0.2),
<seb128>                libgtk-3-dev (>= 3.0.2),
<kenvandine> already fixed too
<seb128> I just pulled
<seb128> did you forget to push?
<kenvandine> just pushed like a minute ago
<kenvandine> r194
<seb128> ok, I just get r193, I blame it on launchpad
<kenvandine> a little slow sometimes :)
<seb128> ok, got it
<kenvandine> that is the last thing that stands out in my diff from debian
<kenvandine> besides the arches
<bcurtiswx> remember my rebase was for 3.0.0, so this was all caused by bumping that to 3.1.1, sorry for the mess
<bcurtiswx> linux-all works, it just causes lintian to warn
<seb128> bcurtiswx, kenvandine: great work, diff looks fine to me ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, should we change it to linux-all?
<seb128> either way, if it works sure, maybe try in a ppa
<bcurtiswx> it worked on my local build
<seb128> but it doesn't really matter either way
<bcurtiswx> why have a delta? right?
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, can you upload to your ppa and try it there?
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, right :)
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, make sure you've merged in the last of my changes
<bcurtiswx> yes lemme work some magic, hold on
<seb128> kenvandine, bug #730976 has questions from mdz
<seb128> just for ino
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 730976 in libdbusmenu "Missing support for animated menu icons: "Could not handle image type 6"" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730976
<seb128> info
<bcurtiswx> PPA gets rejected because: File empathy_3.1.1.orig.tar.gz already exists in PPA for Brian Curtis, but uploaded version has different contents.
<bcurtiswx> so i deleted the previous package, now i have to wait for that to take before I can upload
<bcurtiswx> i forgot last time to put a ~bcurtiswx on the package version, so sorry for the delay
<micahg> bcurtiswx: you still can't upload the same .orig again, you have to change the upstream version
<bcurtiswx> micahg, to what? wouldn't i have to worry about superceding ?
<micahg> bcurtiswx: use a pre version if you deleted it (and don't upload that version to the actual archive, just your PPA)
<micahg> like 3.1.1~bcurtis
<bcurtiswx> my original PPA upload was 3.1.1-1ubuntu1
<bcurtiswx> now i have 3.1.1-1ubuntu1~bcurtiswx
<bcurtiswx> does the .orig need the ~bcurtiswx as well?
<micahg> bcurtiswx: once you delete it, you can upload something earlier
<micahg> bcurtiswx: if you uploaded the wrong tarball originally, yes
<dpm> didrocks, this 'doc/po/unity-doc.pot' file in the unity uploads is the translation for the man page, right? In that case, I think we'll have to disable it from LP, as we don't support exporting the man pages' translations in langpacks
<didrocks> dpm: right, I'm not sure what I need to do though. Is it only on launchpad side?
<didrocks> or should I distro-patch to not build the pot?
<dpm> didrocks, I think there's nothing we can do, I just wanted to confirm it's the man page template before I disable it. Nah, I'll just block it manually, no need to distro-patch
<didrocks> dpm: ok, perfect then, thanks :-)
<dobey> where did the "render the background" optoin in compiz go to?
<dobey> didn't there used to be one?
<chrisccoulson> still no alpha 1 release?
<popey> cjwatson: when you have a moment, could you please look at bug 789688 which I have marked as a dupe of a very old bug. Someone on -users has their knickers in a right bunch about it.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 789688 in ubuntu-docs "UbuntuHashes doesn't contains SHA256 (dup-of: 33438)" [Undecided,Opinion] https://launchpad.net/bugs/789688
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 33438 in ubuntu-cdimage "provide SHA1SUMS as well as MD5SUMS on cdimage" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/33438
<chrisccoulson> new thunderbird uploading!
<TheMuso> chrisccoulson: Nice, looking foward to trying it when I upgrade to oneiric.
 * popey hugs mdeslaur 
<mdeslaur> popey: hehe :)
<popey> I really appreciate you taking the time to reply, thanks.
<mdeslaur> popey: np
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-06-03
<jcastro> robert_ancell: well, lightdm is delightfully boring
<hallyn> unity-2d fails to start inside KVM.  bug 792075 has the xsession-errors file.  Does anything in there look like a plausible first cause?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 792075 in qemu-kvm "oneiric live-cd does not work" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/792075
<robert_ancell> jcastro, wait for the quake greeter :)
<jcastro> quake greeter?
<jcastro> do I have to shoot something to log in or something?
<robert_ancell> jcastro, where you shoot your character to login!
<jcastro> yeah!
<chrisccoulson> i should try out lighdm
<chrisccoulson> can i run a browser in the greeter session though?
<alex3f> good morning
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<RAOF> Hey there chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey RAOF, how are you?
<RAOF> Friday'd.
<chrisccoulson> :)
<chrisccoulson> no pitti this morning?
<RAOF> Also, marvelling at the 9.4MiB openjdk buildlog.
<RAOF> It's a pitti-holiday is it not?
<chrisccoulson> heh, i'm glad i don't maintain openjdk ;)
<chrisccoulson> pitti was on vacation yesterday, but i'm not sure about today
<chrisccoulson> oh, he has a swap day today
<chrisccoulson> does anyone here still run natty?
<broder> yeah
<RAOF> I think TheMuso's still on Natty?
<broder> i still use natty
<broder> sometimes i even use maverick
<broder> what do you need? :)
<chrisccoulson> broder, would you mind installing thunderbird from the archive, then adding https://launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/+archive/mozilla-test/+packages and upgrading to the latest beta? i want to make sure these builds work before i copy them in to the thunderbird-next PPA :)
<broder> chrisccoulson: sure, please hold...
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> i can test the lucid build here (i still have a desktop running lucid), but i don't have any machines running maverick or natty
<broder> chrisccoulson: seems to startup fine. anything in particular you want me to try?
<broder> (i don't have a profile or anything configured in tb at the moment)
<broder> chrisccoulson: i need to hit the sack at this point, but on a surface level, things look fine for natty. cheers
<chrisccoulson> broder, excellent, thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> i'll copy that to the thunderbird-next PPA shortly
<chrisccoulson> grrrrr
<chrisccoulson> so, this silly window that takes up my entire screen when i dock my laptop,and shows a sad face telling me i need to log out is actually from gnome-session
<chrisccoulson> can we please get rid of that, it's awful?
<chrisccoulson> i've got no idea what causes it to show, but my session is working fine underneath (i think maybe compiz crashed and restarted when i docked, but that's all)
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, how are you?
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, I'm fine thanks, how are you?
<chr1sccoulson> seb128, i'm good thanks
<chr1sccoulson> just testing firefox updates on my lucid machine ;)
<chr1sccoulson> i really should upgrade this at some point
<chr1sccoulson> jo is incredible, she hasn't applied a single security update since i last used it
<chr1sccoulson> she just closes update-manager when it appears!
<chr1sccoulson> we should do auto updates for security ;)
<seb128> who care about security, it's easier to just close the annoying dialog :p
<chr1sccoulson> indeed :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, by reading gnome-session code that screen is displayed when the session fails to respawn something that quited
<rodrigo_> morning
<chr1sccoulson> seb128, yeah, i just took a look at that too
<seb128> chr1sccoulson, if that's a required application
<seb128> so could be compiz segfaulting out of the fact that it should respawn
<chr1sccoulson> seb128, i think compiz did crash, but it also restarted again
<seb128> hey rodrigo_, how are you?
<chr1sccoulson> i'm not entirely sure, i'd need to check again
<chr1sccoulson> but compiz was definitely running
<seb128>         if (!gsm_app_restart (app, &error)) {
<seb128>                 if (is_app_required (manager, app)) {
<seb128>                         on_required_app_failure (manager, app);
<seb128> basically is what it does
<seb128> run gnome-session --debug maybe and dock your laptop and look at the session log
<rodrigo_> hi seb128, I'm  a bit sleepy, still some (small) toothache :(
<rodrigo_> seb128, how are you?
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, not off today?
<seb128> no, yesterday was an holiday today is not, I decided to do an half day each day basically so I've one day off on 2 days ;-)
<seb128> i.e I will be mostly off the afternoon
<rodrigo_> yeah, but yesterday you were not off, I saw you working most of the day :)
<rodrigo_> or at least around irc :)
<seb128> right, as I said I did half a day :p
<seb128> yeah, I had IRC running but I watch tennis most of the afternoon :p
<seb128> will do the same today
<rodrigo_> ah, ok :)
<rodrigo_> roland garros?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> it's the end of the second weeks so great games from now on ;-)
<rodrigo_> I don't follow much tennis, I used to always fall asleep when watching games after lunch :)
<seb128> lol
<rodrigo_> but yes, I guess I should watch Nadal some day :)
<seb128> he's playing this afternoon ;-)
<rodrigo_> ah, ok
<seb128> he's playing against murray so you can argue with chrisccoulson who between Spain and the UK is better ;-)
<rodrigo_> :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, are you able to approve https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/5.0~b1+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu1/+build/2543042 ?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, what desktop work will you do in exchange? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, anything you want ;)
<seb128> \o/
<chrisccoulson> or i can get you a beer in dublin?
<seb128> that works as well
<seb128> ok, accepted
<seb128> beer waouh \o/
<chrisccoulson> excellent, thanks :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you want the firefox one as well I guess?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, oh, is that in the new queue as well?
<chrisccoulson> ah
<seb128> chrisccoulson, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/72887307/firefox_5.0~b3%2Bbuild1%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1_i386.changes
<chrisccoulson> yes, i added some transitional language packs
<chrisccoulson> i remember now ;)
<seb128> newed
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<seb128> double beer? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<seb128> why is evo such a piece of crap sometimes?
<chrisccoulson> we'll get another firefox beta next week!
<seb128> the "show" combo is on all messages and it shows only the unread ones
<chrisccoulson> i'm starting to wonder whether i'm creating more work by tracking the beta channel in oneiric ;)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, use thunderbird!
 * chrisccoulson hides
<chrisccoulson> :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> I might do that to try once you get the e-d-s and unity integration done
<seb128> you being tb team, not you only don't worry
<alex3f> !seen mvo
<ubot2> I have no seen command
<seb128> alex3f, yesterday was an holiday in germany he might have taken today off to have a long w.e
<alex3f> thank you seb128!
<chrisccoulson> i'm going to upload mike's current work for thunderbird in the next day or so
<chrisccoulson> it's looking good :)
<seb128> alex3f, yw
<seb128> chrisccoulson, great!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you still use both? evo for your work machine and tb otherwise?
<seb128> do you use it for emails as well on your work box or just calendar?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah. and it will probably stay that way :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i use evo for everything on my work machine
<seb128> do you see a speed difference on imap, etc nowadays? (just curious)
<chrisccoulson> not too much, but then i only have my gmail account set up in thunderbird, and that's quite low traffic
<chrisccoulson> although evo is pretty slow for me because i have lots of filters set up which is probably not representative of most people ;)
<seb128> right, I do filtering on the server side
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i wonder whether i should do that
<chrisccoulson> evo tends to decide to do the filtering when i want to read a mail, and then it makes me wait for 2 or 3 minutes until it has finished ;)
<seb128> shouldn't it do that when do send&receive?
<seb128> though I'm not even sure what that means for imap and idle :p
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - it does, but i have that run every 5 minutes
<chrisccoulson> so, there's a high probability of me catching it when it is running the filters
<seb128> no need to send&receive nowadays on imap
<chrisccoulson> i wonder if gmail has an API for filters? having a local UI to set up server-side filtering would be cool :)
<seb128> it would indeed, I'm not using gmail though, I'm using the canonical imap with a procmailrc
<RAOF> Last time I tried gmail's filters weren't expressive enough to do what I wanted (like match on the Launchpad-* headers exclusively).
<cjwatson> popey: I've added commentary there
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do we still need python-gtkmozembed? debian dropped it from their python-gnome-extras build
<chrisccoulson> seb128, there's still quite a few packages depending on it
<RAOF> Bah.  What's the incantation for getting all the build-rdepends of a package again?
<chrisccoulson> i'm going to get rid of it at some point though
<cjwatson> popey: it's not really a duplicate of the bug you marked, though, but whatever
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the list of sources is
<seb128> freespeak
<seb128> gnome-python-extras
<seb128> lernid
<seb128> listen
<seb128> penguintv
<seb128> pytrainer
<seb128> so 5 sources out of g-p-e itself
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, those are all on here https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-mozilla-rapid-release-maintenance
<seb128> those will be ported this cycle right?
<geser> RAOF: ubuntu-dev-tools has a script for it (reverse-build-depends)
<seb128> we would like stop building it and relying on the NBS binary until they are fixed? ;-)
<cdbs> RAOF: Hey, any chances of a backport of upstream optimizations of intel sandy bridge GPUs to the ubuntu package xserver-xorg-video-intel? It seems those got dropped on the recent upload
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah. either that or they will be dropped ;)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i sent out an e-mail asking for help with some of those, but nobody replied so far (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-May/033229.html)
<RAOF> cdbs: To oneiric?  All the dropped patches should be in 2.15.0.
<seb128> RAOF, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu.oneiric/rdepends...?
<cdbs> RAOF: Yeah, you're right. Correct
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i like green: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/FirefoxUpgradeChecklist/5.0
<chrisccoulson> i want more of it :)
 * RAOF wonders why we have *two* openjdk-6 source packages in main.
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, so your call, drop python-mozembed yet or keep it still for a bit?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i don't mind too much. we're going to drop it anyway, but should probably keep it for a little bit longer
<seb128> well, it will stay available but listed in NBS if we stop building it
<seb128> we can rely for NBS binaries for stable though so if it has to stay until next cycle we will need to build it again
<seb128> ok, let me drop it from the build following debian's lead, if there is any issue we can revert that part of the diff
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ^ works for you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, that's fine :)
<ogra_> where does that horrid fullscreen crash message come from i see in oneiric, and is there a way to turn that off ?
<chrisccoulson> ogra_, gnome-session. see the scrollback ;)
<ogra_> oh, i should read first, sorry :)
 * ogra_ just got in again :)
<ogra_> i can reliably make it crash by starting xchat under unity-2d
<popey> cjwatson: thanks
<ogra_> btw, beyond that (and teh missing themes) oneiric runs awesome on arm :)
<chrisccoulson> i wish people would stop reporting bugs against firefox about the moonlight plugin not working
<RAOF> Ah.  *That's* why there are two openjdk-6 sources in main.  One's for armel.  This build is going to be fun!
<chrisccoulson> seb128, you won a WI on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-mozilla-rapid-release-maintenance \o/
<chrisccoulson> (although, it's done already) ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ;-)
<seb128> that's the best kind :p
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, btw you can probably drop the g-c-c 00_disable-nm.patch if you want with the new nm in oneiric
<rodrigo_> oh, it's already in?
<seb128> rodrigo_, 0.8.9997 has been uploaded on tuesday
<seb128> not sure if that's enough or not
<seb128> on monday rather
<rodrigo_> ok, I'll try building it
<ogra_> hmm, is lightdm supposed to give me a working session after login yet ?
<ogra_> in oeniric that is
<seb128> yes
 * ogra_ only gets the Xorg cross cursor
<ogra_> and it seems it only starts the xserver
<ogra_> nothing in the processlist
<ogra_> (ubuntu 2d is preselected and works fine in gdm)
<seb128> check your .xsession-errors?
<ogra_> hmm, will do
<ogra_> but it doesnt look like it even gets that far
<jagdeep> hi everybody,I want some help i get installed google chromium on ubuntu 11.04 but it does not run .
<geser> I got only a X when I tested lightdm too
<Tommeh> jagdeep: try running 'chromium-browser' from a terminal
<Tommeh> It might give you an error that helps.
<ogra_> geser, ah, cool, so its not arch specific
<ogra_> (/me is running on arm here)
 * geser on amd64
<ogra_> and as i suspected, .xsession-errors is empty
<geser> I've setup lightdm with auto-login and get logged in on boot but I something "crashes" and I've to log out but only get a X afterwards (trying to restart lightdm doesn't show a login window either)
<jagdeep> tommeh:I tried it and got this message "Segmentation fault"
<Tommeh> sudo apt-get install --reinstall chromium-browser
<geser> ogra_: does your monitor freeze when you try to stop lightdm? (I get the X displayed but can't either move it nor switch the virtual console)
<ogra_> geser, it starts X on tty1 ;)
<ogra_> try ctrl-alt-f2
<ogra_> nothing freezes here, but no session is executed
<ogra_> even creating .xsession and selecting user defined session does nothing
<seb128> open a bug or email robert_ancell
<ogra_> aha
<ogra_> WARNING: Failed to fork: Cannot allocate memory
<ogra_> last famous line in lightdm.log :)
<jagdeep> Tommeh:same msg again after reinstallation
<Tommeh> Bad times
<Tommeh> Try cleaning your package cache
<Tommeh> Then running the reinstall again
<Tommeh> sudo apt-get clean-all (I think)
<seb128> ogra_, what greater do you use?
<seb128> the gtk one?
<ogra_> the default one if i install the lightdm package
<ogra_> i think its gtk, yep
<ogra_> lightdm-greeter-example-gtk
<jagdeep> clean-all is not an operation
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, jo really shouldn't have left half a cheesecake in the fridge
<ogra_> hmm. the vala-gtk greeter doesnt show up at all
<ogra_> k, the vala greeter works better
<ogra_> oh my, gnome3 fallback is ugly
 * ogra_ feels visually reminded on hildon
<chrisccoulson> oneiric is ugly in general atm without having a gtk3 version of ambiance ;)
<ogra_> i meant more the visual clunkyness and the centered clock ...
<ogra_> the panels are huge at 1024x600
<jagdeep> hi everyone ,I need little help when i run google-chromium through terminal i get message :"Segmentation fault",what it means and why it does not run.
<hallyn> which package does unity2d ship in?
<cyphermox> good morning!
<cyphermox> hallyn: unity-2d?
<bcurtiswx> good morn all
<cyphermox> hey bcurtiswx
<bcurtiswx> hey :)
<hallyn> cyphermox: i don't seem to have such a package
<hallyn> hm
<hallyn> well i swear it was offering it to me at login as an option, but apparently not on this laptop...
<hallyn> cyphermox: thanks
<geser> hallyn: oneiric? select "Ubuntu 2D" to get unity-2d
<hallyn> thanks - my laptop is natty, i just needed to know what to file a bug against.
<hallyn> and thought i *had* 2d, but obviously don't
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, i added the empathy count for the launcher to telepathy-indicator, uploading in a few
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, great! i am reading through the docbook for tp
<bcurtiswx> trying to understand your code
<kenvandine> :)
 * bcurtiswx thinks kenvandine needs a -doc build ;)
<kenvandine> hehe... not a library :)
<bcurtiswx> its libken ;)
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, are you have it build, or wait for us to test?
<bcurtiswx> going to...*
<kenvandine> you can grab the package branch, lp:~ubuntu-desktop/telepathy-indicator/ubuntu and build it locally
<kenvandine> not sure how busy the builders are
<bcurtiswx> OK so it's going to be maintained by desktop team, cool
<kenvandine> yup
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, i thought the ~ubuntu-desktop was only supposed to contain the debian directory? it pulled it all here
<kenvandine> nah
<kenvandine> this is a source package branch
<bcurtiswx> ok
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, what revision has launcher numbers?
<kenvandine> 0.0.2
<bcurtiswx> in vcs
<kenvandine> rev 30
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, so upon clicking the launcher on a new IM, in natty didn't that open a window? or was that strictly the me-menu?
<kenvandine> should just open the contact list
<bcurtiswx> OK
<bcurtiswx> works fine here
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> cdbs, the vino discussion is not really specific to desktop especially that the concern are security ones that's why I didn't point the submitter the desktop list on the bug...
<bcurtiswx> seb seems to be fighting the internet and the internet keeps winning
<bcurtiswx> for those that don't have join/part he's going of lot of that ;)
<kenvandine> quiet day :)
<bryceh> :-)
<bcurtiswx> :D
<bcurtiswx> how long is ssh timeout and can you change that?
<bcurtiswx> if anyone is interested, i have empathy 3.1.1 with location and map enabled in my PPA
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-06-04
<lucidfox> Why isn't appmenu-gtk3 installed by default in the Oneiric CD installation?
<Ludite> does compiz special effects work with gnome3??
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-06-05
<micahg> cyphermox: I've got nm-applet using 369M of resident memory on natty, that seems like a lot
<vagvaf> hello people, i have installed the gnome3-team ppa but when i try to install gnome3-session i get this error message: http://pastebin.com/ZvDHu7x6
<vagvaf> any ideas/help?
<vagvaf> i have 11.04
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-05-28
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<chrisccoulson> it's quiet in here this morning
<RAOF> Hey chrisccoulson!
<RAOF> Yeah, it's been quiet all day.
<chrisccoulson> hi RAOF
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<RAOF> I'm good.
<RAOF> Getting a bit EODy.
<RAOF> Oh.  Because it's 7pm, apparently.
<RAOF> Oops.
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<mlankhorst> heya
<chrisccoulson> hi mlankhorst
<xclaesse> is there a reason why ubuntu 12.04 installs libreoffice-gtk and not libreoffice-gtk3 ?
<MrChrisDruif> xclaesse; because libreoffice-gnome depends on libreoffice-gtk and not both on libreoffice-gtk && libreoffice-gtk3
<mitya57> xclaesse: IIRC because it's not working yet
<mitya57> xclaess: maybe Sweetshark can tell more
<MrChrisDruif> I just installed -gtk3 but I'm not noticing any differences...?
<mitya57> MrChrisDruif: remove -gtk and you'll be greeted by Windows95-style controls :)
<MrChrisDruif> mitya57; maybe by removing -gtk it also removes -gnome which does that?
<MrChrisDruif> Anyhow, I'm off for some groceries
<mitya57> MrChrisDruif: from -gnome package description:
<mitya57> > This package contains the GIO support and a GConf backend.
<mitya57> I don't think it's related to the UI
<Laney> #
<xclaesse> MrChrisDruif, mitya57: ok thanks, it seems it's more work that just installing -gtk3 instead of -gtk... maybe too early to make the change... :)
<ronoc> chrisccoulson, ping
<ronoc> thunderbird is really acting up on me ...
<ronoc> i can barely view my emails
<ronoc> not to mention send 'em
<ronoc> got move venue back in 10
<hoonteke> ronoc: still there?  If this is with 12.04, my experience was similar.  I thought it was just Thunderbird, but I now think it's some interaction with Unity.  (both 2d and 3d)
<ronoc> hoonteke, exactly
<hoonteke> Why?  I was generally having performance and stability issues with Compiz, and finally got fed up enough to try some other desktop environments.
<hoonteke> I ended up on OpenBox, and now Thunderbird is downright zippy.
<ronoc> the dbus-daemon acting up is not good thing.
<ronoc> wow
<ronoc> i need to talk to chris coulson
<hoonteke> ronoc: I never diagnosed /exactly/ what was going on, but did *nothing* to futz with thunderbird.
<hoonteke> the only thing I changed was unity to openbox.
<ronoc> hoonteke, i was trying to tidy up my mails that was all
<ronoc> weird
<hoonteke> FWIW, I tried many variants, including unity 2d and 3d, gnome 3, "classic", and so on.  all were having issues.  I did not try XFCE, but settled on OpenBox when the whole experience was just plain faster and used a *heckuva* lot less resources.
<hoonteke> ronoc: the frustrating thing is I *like* where Canonical is going with the UI of Unity.  But I need to be able to work, and that boils down to speed of interaction for me.
<hoonteke> ronoc: and unfortunately, "speed of interaction" boils down to "use less resources" and "don't crash, ever".  Neither of which Unity satisfies.  sigh.
<ronoc> hoonteke, well there must be something going on, i'm sure we'll fix it asap
<ronoc> i'll talk with chrisccoulson
<hoonteke> ronoc: oh ... missed the detail thatyou're a dev type.  Thought you were a "regular user" like me.  Heh, promise I wasn't trying to lament the situation, but help commiserate.  :-)
<ronoc> hoonteke, no problem, thanks for the feedback :)
<hoonteke> ronoc: as an interested party and Ubuntu advocate, is there a patch mailing list to which I can subscribe to watch various code commits?  For instance, I subscribe to libreoffice-commits@lists.freedesktop.org to watch various commits go by.
<hoonteke> I've been so far unable to find a Unity patch mailing list.
<ronoc> i don't think there is patch mailing list, there the dev mailing list though hoonteke
<ronoc> http://unity.ubuntu.com/contact-us/
<ronoc> okay gotta run
<ronoc> speak later
<hoonteke> ronoc: FWIW, I think Chris is at least peripherally aware of this issue, as Wayne specifically CC'd him on this bug report: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=562977  .  (Comments 16+.)  Can't say if it's high on his TODO list though, as this has been an issue since 2008 or so
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 562977 in Mail Window Front End "thunderbird progress bar activity puts CPU at 20%" [Minor,Unconfirmed: ]
<hoonteke> okay.  seeya
<ronoc> ok good to know
<ronoc> thank
<hoonteke> np.  thanks for the contact-us link.
<ronoc> np hoonteke
<ronoc> okay now I'm gone :)
<hoonteke> ha
<hoonteke> believe it when I "see" it
<robert_ancell> desrt, hey, I always find GUADEC never clearly shows the schedule - what days do you plan to be there? 26-1st?
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i wish i could undock without having to log out of my session
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, why do you need to log out?
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell, i get a GPU hang if compiz is running
<chrisccoulson> (when i disconnect an external screen)
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, oh, fun
<chrisccoulson> yeah :(
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, oh, btw, do you know of any reason not to update quantal webkitgtk to 1.9?
<robert_ancell> or are we all just waiting for someone else to do it
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell, i'm not sure. i think seb talked to micah about this last week, but i don't remember the outcome
<robert_ancell> people really need to file bugs for these from the versions page so we know what to do
<chrisccoulson> ah, it's here: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/05/25/%23ubuntu-desktop.html#t07:49
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, ta
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, oh, what's with the arm/ppc build failures for tb/ff?
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell, i'm not sure about armel, and ppc is on the list of architectures that i mostly ignore ;)
<chrisccoulson> ppc hasn't built for a while
<robert_ancell> yeah, does someone go around and fix those up?
<robert_ancell> they seem to go away eventually
<robert_ancell> actually, does anyone know why we even bother supporting ppc anymore?
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell, no, they mostly get ignored. i'm still not sure why we haven't killed ppc already
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i wonder the same ;)
<robert_ancell> is the only hardware old macs?
<chrisccoulson> i think so
<RAOF> And pre-patch PS3s :)
<chrisccoulson> the only person i know with ppc hardware is the person who reported bug 926495
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 926495 in thunderbird "FTBFS on powerpc (again)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/926495
<chrisccoulson> who is the only person to notice that firefox doesn't build ;)
<robert_ancell> I only notice because it's at the top of the versions page.  Perhaps we should just blacklist ppc
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i don't think anyone looking at that is really all that concerned with ppc :)
<robert_ancell> it must actually be getting to the point where we could just feasibly support amd64 and armhf and be done with it
<TheMuso> Yeah, I used to care about PPC< but lost interest after nobody stepped up from the community to help...
<TheMuso> Those who care about ppc should just go to Debian IMO.
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell, well, apart from i386, we're almost there. i was told last week not to worry about armel issues too :)
<jbicha> now's a good time to kill it with non-PAE support getting killed & 12.04 being supported until 2017
<robert_ancell> who decides?  The TB?
<TheMuso> And the x32 ABI is possibly coming at some point...
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i was just about to mention that too
<chrisccoulson> i think now is a good time to log out and undock, before my head explodes from all this assembler :)
 * chrisccoulson gets all the fun bugs
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-05-29
<desrt> robert_ancell: arrive 25, depart 2
<robert_ancell> desrt, me too! snap!
<RAOF> robert_ancell: I should have a system-compositor that could be used for some testing in the next couple of days. I'm not entirely sure how to go about testing it, though.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, we get it into main and have it optionally enabled from lightdm
<robert_ancell> and then find victims, er I mean willing testers
<RAOF> I was hoping for something slightly less total :()
<robert_ancell> RAOF, well, why not?  I guess we could PPA the system compositor part and then still have support in lightdm
<RAOF> I guess I need to develop a testing dm harness, basically.
<robert_ancell> oh, I see
<robert_ancell> you'd need to simulate the kernel interfaces for that right?
<RAOF> Not really, no; it could be run under X11.
<RAOF> At least, the system compositor part of it can be. The dm needs to be a singleton, so there's fun interaction between the testing dm and the *actual* dm.
<RAOF> But the interface between system-compositor and dm should be able to be tested under an existing user session.
<robert_ancell> when does the compositor contact the dm?
<RAOF> When interesting stuff happens - namely, when clients are ready to switch to.
<robert_ancell> isn't the dm just the thing that ran the compositor from it's point of view
<RAOF> Right, but the dm needs to talk to the compositor to do all its dm bits - handing off client fds, switching between user sessions, etc.
<RAOF> Also, why doesn't C have a bulit-in hashtable type.
<RAOF> Stupid primitive language :/
<robert_ancell> So you have to write a stub dm right?
<RAOF> Yeah, that's what I'm thinking.
<RAOF> I was just talking myself into it.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, where is the repo?
<RAOF> It's on github on the basis that I have a github account and weston's in git. https://github.com/RAOF/weston ; it's not yet in a state to do anything interesting. I need to finish off a bit of the init work, then fold up patches in a more sensible order, then there'll be something to test.
<lifeless> is there a code import for it ? :)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, so will it be the weston package or will we fork and cut down and make "unity-system-compositor"
<RAOF> lifeless: Not yet, no. I'll wait until it's at least marginally useful ;)
<RAOF> robert_ancell: At this point I think it can be a part of the weston package.
<RAOF> robert_ancell: That's how I'm developing it, and I haven't any hit serious roadblocks yet.
<RAOF> It'll also be easy to fork weston and strip out the non-system-compositor bits if it turns out that we need to.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, so it will be flexible in terms of supporting multiple transitions and upstream will be happy to take the changes?
<RAOF> Yes, and I believe so.
<RAOF> The transitions should all be handleable strictly within the system-compositor plugin, or we could do something slightly more annoying like pluggable transitions. Either way, weston already has a reasonably nice way to get the compositor to animate stuff.
<lifeless> RAOF: do you know how I can get my middle trackpad button back?
<lifeless> RAOF: so that paste is immediate, not 2 seconds later
<RAOF> It is immediate here...
<lifeless> ><
<RAOF> You're talking about a real third button, right?
<lifeless> yes, x201s
<lifeless> three buttons, pad, two buttons top to bottom
<lifeless> RAOF: if I chord on the bottom two, its instant
<RAOF> Urgh.
<RAOF> Um...
<lifeless> I'm guessing its the 'you can scroll with this button' ''feature''
<RAOF> So, the answer to your question is "I don't know"
<RAOF> I don't see why that would be the case; you've already finished the tap, which means you can't possibly want to scroll with it.
<RAOF> Probably just a garden-variety bug.
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ca va?
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti! I'm great, thanks, and you?
<didrocks> long week-end with the whole family in Lyon, was nice :)
<pitti> didrocks: we went to visit some friends for three days, returned yesterday
<pitti> too much beer and too little sleep, but we really enjoyed it :)
<Sweetshark> moin.
<pitti> hey Sweetshark, how are you?
<Sweetshark> better than yesterday. had a circulatory collapse in the gym ....
<pitti> urgh
<RAOF> Oooh. Going too hard?
<Sweetshark> yeah, likely just undersugared and underhydrated in a sultry warm climate.
<Sweetshark> taking it slow today - the medics wanted to confiscate my bike so that I dont try to ride home ;)
<RAOF> The sultry warm climate of northern Europe? What's going on up there?!
<Sweetshark> RAOF: well, not climate -- weather.
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<RAOF> Hey ho chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi RAOF!
<Sweetshark> RAOF: its all relative. We northern europeans are weenies wrt that ;)
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson, Sweetshark, RAOF :)
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hi Sweetshark!
<didrocks> I'm fine thanks chrisccoulson, yourself?
<didrocks> already mostly setup my new laptop yesterday evening. Finishing the install to be up to work :)
<Sweetshark> chrisccoulson: congrats to the 15 killed kilograms. arent you brits supposed to use funny units of measure?
<chrisccoulson> Sweetshark, yeah, but 15kg is better than 33lb 1.2oz :)
<Sweetshark> chrisccoulson: ;)
 * Sweetshark updated his release devbuilder too over the weekend. now the quadcore i7 with 16 GB RAM has a 512GB SSD. Also makes the notebook lighter although you wouldnt notice before removing the power pack (which I usually do when not travelling).
<chrisccoulson> i think my next machine is going to have to have 16GB of RAM
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: oh btw, what was the option again to have a global thunderbird setting of "check in all imap folders"?
<didrocks> I'm under the impression that it's not needed anymore, isn't it?
<didrocks> or that it's on by default?
<seb128> hey didrocks, what is not needed?
<larsu> didrocks, it's mail.server.default.check_all_folders_for_new. it was off by default for me
<larsu> it should really be on by default
<seb128> is that the "actively refresh all subfolders"?
<seb128> larsu, hey ;-)
<larsu> seb128, hey!
<larsu> yes, that's it
<seb128> they were discussing making it default during the oneiric cycle I think, dunno if that happened
<didrocks> hey seb128 ;)
<didrocks> good morning larsu
<larsu> hey didrocks, had a nice weekend?
<didrocks> larsu: yeah, nice week-end with the family, thanks! Also got my new laptop so, finishing the setup I started yesterday evening :)
<didrocks> seems I don't have notification on weechat yet ;)
<larsu> didrocks, nice!
<didrocks> larsu: and yourself?
<larsu> didrocks, very nice also, went to a ropes course yesterday with friends. loads of fun
<didrocks> great ;)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, will have a look in a bit. trying to get to the bottom of https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=754554 first ;)
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 754554 in JavaScript Engine "Various JIT test failures related to FloatArrays when compiled with gcc 4.7" [Normal,New: ]
<chrisccoulson> so i can play angry birds again!
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: larsu gave me the url already :)
<didrocks> weird, the boolean is set to false, but I get randomly some new emails in *some* folders without clicking on them
<didrocks> the heuristic is weird
<ritz> chrisccoulson, morning :)
<ritz> good to hear about angry bird
<ritz> chrisccoulson, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1000885 :(
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1000885 in firefox "ff crashes on xslt transformation when using oracle java plugin" [Critical,New]
<seb128> pitti, bug #1004992 ... are you still interested in floppy mounting issues? :-)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1004992 in gvfs "Does not detect hotplugged storage device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1004992
 * seb128 hides
<pitti> seb128: "still"? I have never been :)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> pitti, it had been a while that we didn't get a bug about floppy, I though they finally stopped being used
<seb128> pitti, but seems not totally yet ;-)
<pitti> it might actually be slightly better with udisks2 now
<seb128> pitti, speaking about udisk2, did you see bug #1005643
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1005643 in policykit-desktop-privileges "Internal volumes are now requiring authenication to mount, or unmount " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1005643
<pitti> seb128: ah, thanks; will fix
<seb128> pitti, danke
<tjaalton> i have a pdf file thunderbird thinks is a truetype font, but 'file' & nautilus both recognize as valid pdf
<tjaalton> but since it's my paycheck I'd rather not share it :)
<seb128> tjaalton, is it attached to an email?
<tjaalton> seb128: yep
<seb128> tjaalton, look at the email source? is there a mimetype in the source?
<tjaalton> seb128: hah, good point. it's faulty
<tjaalton> so, sender issue
<tjaalton> this was an old email anyway, hasn't happened twice
<seb128> tjaalton, ok
<desrt> happy tuesday!
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> to you too
<bcurtiswx> good morning
<mterry> pitti, where can I see submitted crash reports and make a bug out of them?  If I'm reading the code right, they get auto-sent to daisy.u.c now with the new apport.  I can't see my crash in errors.u.c.
<pitti> mterry: good morning
<mterry> pitti, (good morning! :))
<pitti> mterry: that's a question for ev, but it should be visible on errors.u.c. somewhere
<mterry> pitti, OK, thanks
<pitti> mterry: you can also re-enable sending to LP in /etc/apport/crashdb.conf if you want
<pitti> mterry: comment out the line with 'problem_types': ['Bug', 'Package'],
<mterry> pitti, or add Crash, I believe
<pitti> *nod*
<larsduesing> Am I here right for questions with apport?
<larsduesing> devel-questions
<bcurtiswx> good morning kenvandine, gwibber issue (not sure if bug or feature request) but when I get new messages (shown on the unity launcher count) and click into the program, it doesn't get rid of the number, I have to click on either the envolope or the home icons to turn it off..
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, well i keep forgetting you have a channel for gwibber, so I'll continue over there :)
<seb128> larsduesing, you can ask there or on #ubuntu-devel
<ritz> chrisccoulson, ping
<seb128> is anyone on precise using proposed who could ack that software-center 5.2.2.1 still works fine for them on bug #1002271?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1002271 in software-center "REGRESSION: crash in cell renderer" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1002271
<desrt> seb128: any areas in particular to check?
<seb128> desrt, not especiall, browse a bit around, maybe install something
<desrt> ohhh.  software centre
 * desrt read control centre
<desrt> oo.  gparted.  that sounds nice!
 * desrt installs
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> desrt, hey btw, happy tuesday! ;-)
<desrt> thanks :D
<desrt> our categorisation in the software centre is some kind of a disaster
<seb128> desrt, isn't what everyone says about any categorisation? :p
<seb128> desrt, I was ready a bug from an user some days ago complaining about music categorization is a disaster as well :p
<desrt> seb128: so i go to developer tools
<desrt> one of the toplevel items is haskell
<desrt> seems a bit weird, but whatever.. haskell is cool
<desrt> i click on haskell and there is a single item in there
<desrt> and it's not obviously related to haskell
<desrt> 'threadscope'
<seb128> yeah, "lisp" is the same
<seb128> mpt, ^ hey, is that a known design issue?
<seb128> "libraries" is the same, over 3k technical items hidden, 1 visible entry
<mitya57> didrocks: hey, did you see https://code.launchpad.net/~mitya57/compizconfig-settings-manager/sync-with-debian/+merge/107786 ?
<mitya57> (it's part of our efforts to get rid of python-central)
<didrocks> mitya57: hey, in fact, all compiz packaging is changing as upstream is going with one source only
<didrocks> mitya57: I already have some working package that I'm just finishing (adding distro patches back right now)
<didrocks> mitya57: and it doesn't use python-central anymore
<mitya57> didrocks: really? I heard only of compiz + compiz-core + compiz-plugins* merging
<didrocks> mitya57: everything, with python-compizconfig and ccsm
<didrocks> (look at lp:compiz, which is compiz upstream trunk)
<mitya57> didrocks: ok, you may still grab some bits from my branch (like the manpage, working d/watch, etc)
<didrocks> mitya57: do you want to contribute to it? I think you can cherry-pick some work and apply to the new branch?
<didrocks> mitya57: the new branch should be ready in really just 30 minutes, I'm finishing building using trunk and applying latest distro patches. If you are interested, I can poke you then :)
<mitya57> didrocks: my primary interest was python helper things and I don't use compiz myself so I don't think I'm interested in this
<mitya57> :(
<didrocks> mitya57: ok, sorry for that, you should have poke me first to ensure about what changes in the packaging (but it was a long week-end and I was way…). I'll see what I can pick from here. thanks!
<didrocks> (rejecting the branch for now)
<mitya57> didrocks: I've just deleted the mp
<didrocks> mitya57: ah, and I was juts blaming launchpad ;)
<mitya57> :)
<didrocks> mitya57: it would have help me though to see if we can pick the manpage for instance
<didrocks> I'll use the branch, no worry :)
<mitya57> didrocks: thanks
<mitya57> dobey: hi
<dobey> hi?
<mitya57> did you manage to port  python-oauth to py3k?
<dobey> yes, somewhat
<mitya57> are you going to provide a distro-patch for that or contact upstream?
<dobey> there is no upstream, and i have provided a distro-patch for it, but it seems to still have a bug or 30
<mitya57> can you please include a patch from http://code.google.com/p/oauth/issues/detail?id=64 if you'l' be going to perform a new upload?
<mitya57> (I'm maintainer of python-gdata and it needs this patch)
<dobey> i'm not performing an upoad of it
<barry> dobey: i should get back to testing your branch in the next day or so
<mitya57> barry, dobey: pygdata currently includes a bundled version of
<mitya57> oauth with some fixes (http://paste.debian.net/171749/),
<dobey> you shouldn't do that
<mitya57> if at least the fix for upstream #64 will be merged, this will allow me to use the external version instead of the bundled one
<mitya57> see also http://bugs.debian.org/619428
<dobey> that patch looks very broken
<mitya57> do you mean the changed class name?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, was is "aurora" for firefox?
<dobey> mitya57: i mean PLAINTEXT != RSA_SHA1
<mitya57> hm, yes, it's quite broken
 * mitya57 will now look at python-gdata's version and see what has been done there
<dobey> so no, we won't ship that patch in debian
<dobey> mitya57: you almost certainly don't want to use python-oauth if you can avoid it
<mitya57> dobey: google ships an old and buggy version and doesn't worry about that :(
<mitya57> dobey: ok, if it's all about debian patches, I can perform a team upload myself when I'll sort out how it should be fixed
<dobey> google ships?
<mitya57> python-gdata is a google's project :)
<jbicha> kenvandine: could you do another light-themes release? there's some nice fixes for GNOME Classic in bzr
<dobey> mitya57: you should get google to fix their code then
<kenvandine> jbicha, i can look
<mitya57> dobey: they don't like to respond to bugs/patches, unfortunately
<mitya57> kenvandine, jbicha: it'll be also good to have this SRUed
<dobey> mitya57: then there isn't much you can do. drop it from the archive maybe :)
<dobey> mitya57: btw, their "CHANGES.txt" file lists a few "support for python 2.2" items, which is quite scary
<mitya57> dobey: drop python-gdata? it has some 10 reverse dependencies
<dobey> clean archive is a happy archive? :)
<mitya57> dobey: ... and some 38009 users according to popcon :)
<dobey> maybe they'd be happy to take it over from google then?
<dobey> someone needs to fix it. and that someone is not me
<mitya57> dobey: in the worst case I can leave it as is
<mitya57> which is not bad at all
<dobey> anyway, need to get food
<seb128> re
<seb128> didrocks, pitti, kenvandine, mterry, chrisccoulson, mlankhorst, Sweetshark, tkamppeter: it's meeting if anyone had an agenda or something to discuss
<seb128> (seems not from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2012-05-29)
<kenvandine> nothing from me
<mterry> nothing from me
<didrocks> nothing as well
<seb128> Ursinha, Laney, cyphermox, whoever else I forget ;-) : ^
<cyphermox> nothing to add ;)
<mitya57> have to quit now
<seb128> ok, seems no meeting then, thanks all ;-)
<Laney> is this our last pitti meeting?
<pitti> if we would have had one, yes :)
<pitti> but I won't drop off IRC next week
 * Laney gives you the goodbye bumps :-)
<Laney> :P
<pitti> thanks! *bow*
<pitti> don't make seb128's life too hard!
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> pitti, I will not say that we will miss you since you are not going anywhere far but still we will do miss you in some ways ;-)
<mlankhorst> seb128: nothing for the agenda :)
 * pitti hugs everyone
 * bcurtiswx hugs pitti back
<bcurtiswx> where you goin' ?
<pitti> bcurtiswx: not that far, I'll move to the QA team to do upstream QA technology/test suites
<pitti> bcurtiswx: http://www.piware.de/2012/05/to-boldly-go-where-no-test-has-gone-before/
<bcurtiswx> pitti, good luck there :) you'll be missed
<mlankhorst> pitty is putting the Q in QA *runs*
<pitti> :)
<aquarius> how do I create a launcher (that is, a .desktop file, not the Unity launcher :)) for a script, without typing it in by hand? Many moons ago you used to be able to right-click the desktop and say "create launcher", but that doesn't work any more (because nautilus doesn't run the desktop, and because the launcher creation tool is part of gnome-panel, which is not installed)
<aquarius> the only ways I can find to do it are (a) create it by hand in gedit or (b) run the thing I want to launch, pin it to the Unity Launcher, then dig around in ~/.local/share/applications to find the desktop file and copy it somewhere else :)
<seb128> aquarius, the idea was to use something like https://launchpad.net/unity-launcher-editor but I don't think that project is actively worked on or got anywhere, so either of the ways you listed are the current solutions
<aquarius> seb128, ah, OK. Just wanted to check there wasn't some hugely obvious way that I was missing :)
<seb128> aquarius, no, creating custom launcher is not something high on the design list, I guess most users don't do that, they just run things they install which provide a launcher
<aquarius> seb128, oh, definitely. This is so I can run a bunch of scripts without getting the "this is an executable script; do you want to edit it, run it, or run it in the terminal" when I *know* it's an app I want to run
<aquarius> not a massively common use case, so if it's not doable easily, I'm fine with that :)
<pitti> good night everyone!
<didrocks> have a good night pitti!
 * didrocks will follow shortly
<didrocks> time for exercising, see you tomorrow everyone!
<mterry> tremolux, is there a way to make software-center think it's in a different distro release?  So that it will look at precise's paid-apps and such?
<tremolux> mterry: heyo!! yes, there is, just use SOFTWARE_CENTER_DISTRO_CODENAME="precise" software-center
<mterry> tremolux, fancy!
<tremolux> mterry: that will get you the precise banners as well
<tremolux> mterry: :D
<mterry> tremolux, do you know that it seems to be broken in quantal about "set_data" errors?
<mterry> tremolux, (software-center in general, not just with your trick you just showed me)
<tremolux> mterry: give it a minute after startup for the caches to get updated (we have some delayed processes to optimize startup time)
<tremolux> mterry: yes, that's bug 1000238, super-unfortunate
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1000238 in software-center "Software-Center crashes on starting" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000238
<mterry> cool
<tremolux> mterry: as it's just a one-liner that needs to be removed from an old workaround that's not needed anymore :/
<tremolux> mterry: mvo is out today, but I have a note in that we need to get this released asap
<florida->  if a  laptop has a battery runtime of 3 hours. what would be at sleep. roughly? and can anyone tell what parts are active at sleep mode?
<tkamppeter> ronoc, hi
<seb128> micahg, hey, how is the firefox 13 testing going? did you have time yet to do a test run on the current candidate?
<seb128> jbicha, hey, just as a warning you might want to update your clutter SRU
<seb128> jbicha, the mandate now the details listed on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates (impact, dev fix, regression potential etc)
<jbicha> seb128: I don't really have a test case and I didn't think that all of that was needed for GNOME point releases
<seb128> jbicha, well, they started being stricter on that
<seb128> jbicha, also packaging changes are usually not very welcome in a SRU
<seb128> jbicha, like that SRU is a merge on Debian which adds extra diff which is not required in precise
<seb128> jbicha, that always carries extra chances to create issues
<seb128> but let's see what they say about that, I'm not in the SRU team
<dobey> seb128: what's with that new mandating btw? :-/
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i'm not going to be popular with jo tomorrow
<jasoncwarner_> hey robert_ancell TheMuso bryceh and RAOF could you please update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2012-05-29 and make sure any agenda items are there?
<robert_ancell> no items from me
<TheMuso> Done, and no agenda items from me.
<jasoncwarner_> thanks robert_ancell and TheMuso
<jasoncwarner_> and, good morning
<RAOF> Good morning!  No agenda items from me.
 * bryceh waves
<bryceh> none from me either
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-05-30
<robert_ancell> did you know we distribute libaa (ascii art library) on the CD?  It's being pulled in by the gstreamer plugins
<RAOF> That's an important part of a modern distro.
<TheMuso> heh but something like that which is useless to most people should probably be removed somehow, every bit of iamge space is sacred.
<TheMuso> And can be better used by something else.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, exactly, and unknown code means unknown problems
<mdeslaur> but...how will I be able to watch movies on my vt100 terminal? :)
<TheMuso> yep
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, you watch porn movies on your vt100?
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: sssssh! :)
<robert_ancell> mdeslaur, phoar, check out that semicolon!
<mdeslaur> hehe
<thumper> I remember seeing some burn-down charts of blueprint work items somewhere
<thumper> anyone have a link?
<stgraber> http://status.ubuntu.com
<bryceh> http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-quantal/
<thumper> thanks guys
<ritz> jasoncwarner_,  ping
<RAOF> Well, that was a fun couple of minutes. Turns out this system won't boot properly with something plugged into the USB slot.
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> RAOF: is that quantal?
<pitti> RAOF: mine just doesn't boot properly sometimes (gets stuck in plymouth) independent of plugged in devices
<TheMuso> Oh wow, so Debian decided to not use clutter for totem 3.4. Interesting.
<TheMuso> hrm ok its not applied atm though./
<Sarvatt> pitti: nothing in X has changed in quantal, so thats especially screwed up if its happening :)
<Sarvatt> outside of autosyncs of drivers you arent using
<pitti> yeah, could be anything really
<pitti> the VTs are very unhelpful to see what's going on :/
<Sarvatt> plymouth actually got updated in 12.10 for the first time since 10.04 so probably there
 * rickspencer3 drums fingers
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> hey rickspencer3, bonjour didrocks
<rickspencer3> good morning didrocks and pitt
<rickspencer3> pitti, even
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti
<didrocks> bonjour rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> bonjour mes amis
<RAOF> pitti: Yeah, it's quantal. I think it must be the kernel, because it CPU soft-lockups in that case.
<pitti> hey mvo, guten Morgen
<mvo> hey pitti, good morning
<pitti> mvo: are you planning to upload the py3'ified aptdaemon soon, or is that blocked by something/
<pitti> ?
<mvo> pitti: last time I checked there was a testcase failure, but I haven't digged into it
<yaboo> hi all got a new ivy bridge laptop, but when I go to install ubuntu 12.04 LTS it installs but fails to find the boot partition to boot from
<yaboo> anything specific I need to do
<mvo> pitti: I can look into aptdaemon this week, but don't be blocked on me, i.e. feel free to upload if you want
<pitti> mvo: I mean for the ports of apturl etc.
<mvo> yes, I would love to have it, updat-emanager needs it too (the py3 port)
<mitya57> didrocks: hi again
<mitya57> you've put the manpage into debian/patches/ccsm.1
<mitya57> but the proper location should be debian/ccsm.1
<mitya57> and *this* location in mentioned in compizconfig-settings-manager.manpages
<didrocks> mitya57: oupsss, it's probably a bad bzr mv I guess as I install from debian/ccsm.1 :) Thanks for the noice!
<didrocks> notice*
<didrocks> last step, once I finish piloting, will be to update debian/copyright
<seb128> hey
<micahg> hi seb128, was off sick yesterday, hopefully will be back today
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> pitti, hey
<pitti> hey micahg -- oh, get well soon then!
<micahg> thanks pitti
<seb128> pitti, wie gehts?
<pitti> seb128: gut, danke! und selbst?
<seb128> micahg, ok, no worry, let me know if you are still off today and I will ping jdstrand to see if anyone else in security can cover for you and do that testing round
<seb128> pitti, ich bin gut, danke ;-)
 * pitti chuckles
<micahg> seb128: I think I'll be well enough to at least do the testing (won't promise much else though :))
<pitti> seb128: (that means something rather different than "I feel well", FYI)
<seb128> micahg, ok, get better!
<micahg> seb128: thanks
<seb128> pitti, second try
<seb128> pitti, mir geht us gut danke!
<seb128> us->es
 * pitti hugs seb128, impeccable!
 * seb128 hugs pitti back
<seb128> didrocks, lut
<didrocks> salut seb128, ça va? ;)
<seb128> (testing if didrocks is lost if new productivity world with his new laptop or if he got IRC notifications back)
<seb128> didrocks, ca va ;-) et toi ?
<didrocks> seb128: ça va bien, j'ai retrouvé mes notifs weechat \o/
<seb128> hehe
<pitti> didrocks: oh, you got your new toy?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, received last week. I installed it mostly during the bank holiday
<didrocks> finished a little bit to copy some bits yesterday (had to restart from a clean home as last one is dated since 2002) ;)
<pitti> didrocks: Ne vous l'aimez?
<didrocks> pitti: I love it! I'm in the 21th century now ;)
<didrocks> changed the HD by a ssd
<didrocks> used oneconf to reinstall the apps I wanted, everything is fine!
<pitti> didrocks: how long does your battery last now?
<didrocks> pitti: didn't test it fully yet, but more than 10 minutes for sure :)
<didrocks> I'll try on a quiet day, without too much compiling first
<didrocks> I saw in the bios that all acceleration are deactivated when on battery
<pitti> didrocks: powertop's estimation is usually quite well (same like the power applet)
<pitti> s/applet/indicator/, of course
<glatzor> hello pitti seb128  and mvo
 * pitti waves Servus to glatzor
 * glatzor hugs the zugroasten pitti
<pitti> Jo mei!
<glatzor> mvo, I would like to move softwareproperties.AptAuth to apt.auth to avoid a circular dependency between aptdaemon and software-properties
<pitti> glatzor: they disqualified me anyway -- Lederhosen just look hilarious on me
<didrocks> pitti: I'm fully charged, idled computer (but still getting the tons emails from imap), chromium, weechat, gedit and 2 terminals: 6h46 says the applet
<seb128> hey glatzor
<pitti> didrocks: that's not bad already :) now you can try and tinker with the powertop tweaks, disable radios, etc.
<didrocks> pitti: I'll probably tonight :)
<pitti> seb128: I guess no news about the guadec schedule? I think I'll just ask for flights now
<seb128> pitti, no, but if you are up for some hacking after the conf days just flight back on aug 1 or 2
<seb128> pitti, I still I will go back on the 1st
<seb128> pitti, by experience there are not so many people left on the last hack day
<pitti> seb128: so I'll probably fly back on Aug 1 afternoon
<seb128> same here
<didrocks> will probably do the same
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<mvo> hey glatzor
<seb128> chrisccoulson, mvo: hey, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128,, i'm good thanks. how are you?
<mvo> seb128: good, thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm good ;-)
<mvo> glatzor: sure, that sounds good, lets move it further down the stack
<chrisccoulson> oh, we have our roof fixed! IT's FINALLY FIXED!!!!! :-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you might want to talk to Trevinho about the startupwmclass changes
<chrisccoulson> seb128, how come?
<chrisccoulson> oh, about my last comment?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yes
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I think he said he behaviour changed slightly but was buggy before
<seb128> chrisccoulson, so maybe firefox was relying on a bug to work?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, that's ok. i can make sure it's fixed in the final beta
<seb128> ok, great
<seb128> chrisccoulson, @roof: but, it's summer, you don't need one! :p
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, firefox changed the WM_CLASS a while ago and i didn't update the desktop file, because it continued to work ;)
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson! Congrats for your roof ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh, thanks
<chrisccoulson> i hope it doesn't leak now
<chrisccoulson> what we need is a good thunderstorm to test it out
<didrocks> well, where you live, you don't have to wait for long ;)
 * didrocks runs
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, unfortunately, it normally just rains. i want an actual thunderstorm instead though, as they're fun :)
<chrisccoulson> what we need is a little mini-sprint in orlando in mid june. then i'd get to see lots of thunderstorms!
<mpt> seb128, threadscope is "a graphical thread profiler for Haskell programs", so it's right for it to show up in Haskell. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter#Genre> shows that non-application packages are supposed to show by default too. This is bug 904451.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 904451 in software-center "Technical items should appear by default in "development tools"" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/904451
<seb128> mpt, ok, yeah the fact that it shows was not an issue, having a category for only 1 item is what seemed weird
<seb128> desrt, ^
<seb128> mpt, thanks
<pitti> tkamppeter: I want to port foomatic-db-compressed-ppds to python 3; where can I send the patch for this for upstream?
<pitti> tkamppeter: is it ok to mail to you?
<tkamppeter> pitti, yes, simply mail it to me.
<pitti> tkamppeter: actually, I think /usr/lib/cups/driver/foomatic-db-compressed-ppds gets autogenerated, so I guess the fix is in pyppd
<tkamppeter> pitti, yes. You can forward it to the upstream of the pyppd package.
<pitti> tkamppeter: right, seems it's Odyx' package; I'll mail it to Debian then
<tkamppeter> pitti, and also the real upstream (the pyppd author).
<pitti> tkamppeter: ah, actually it's on http://gitorious.org/vitorbaptista/pyppd/
<pitti> I do a fork there and send a pull req
<tkamppeter> pitti, OK, thanks.
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, i think that for every cycle in the future, I should have a default WI - "deal with fallout from changing toolchain"  ;)
<pitti> it just could never be set to "done"
<pitti> it's a mission, not a WI :)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<seb128> chrisccoulson, still can't play angry birds? ;-)
<dpm> hi pitti, good morning. I meant to ask you a while ago, when you've got a minute, do you think you could upload the signed off language packs from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LanguagePackUpdatesQA#Test_results_Ubuntu_12.04_.22Precise_Pangolin.22 - thanks!
<pitti> dpm: sure
<dpm> cool, thanks :)
<pitti> dpm: general and gnome packages are in; -kde pacakge copies are requested, but LP seems to take some time to think about them..
<dpm> pitti, ok, thanks!
<tkamppeter> pitti, I know that you are not in the SRU team any more, but can you approve my ptouch-driver and system-config-printer SRUs and move cups-filters to -updates, as the real SRU team is a week behind (is Precise so broken?).
<pitti> ask in #u-release perhaps?
<pitti> if I keep doing SRUs, things will never change :)
<seb128> pitti, we miss you there as well already ;-)
<seb128> pitti, I can tell, I've been trying hard to get mine through without pinging you, it's working less well so far but let's see if they managed to get organized ;-)
<pitti> dpm: -kde now released, too
<Laney> it looks like the SRU team could do with more european members
<chrisccoulson> seb128, http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-18234930 ;)
<tkamppeter> pitti, Laney, who are the SRU team members? Are they all concentrated in AU?
<Laney> tkamppeter: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sru/+members
<dpm> pitti, ack thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I should move there ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah :)
<chrisccoulson> it seems i'm not going to escape speaking French soon ;)
<Trevinho> hi seb128.... Yesterday I've noticed that the latest fixes for unity duplicated icons / no icons fixes have also fixed this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/925421 ;)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 925421 in unity "sometimes icons get dropped from the launcher when they should not" [High,Fix committed]
<seb128> Trevinho, is that the "pin,unpin applications lead to broken icon"?
<Trevinho> seb128: yep
<seb128> Trevinho, oh, that's great, so no need to fix dbus-glib after all? ;-)
<seb128> Trevinho, bug #978401 is the same bug right?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 978401 in unity-distro-priority "Some applications stop being listed after being pinned,unpinned in the Launcher" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/978401
<Trevinho> seb128: no, that's another issue.... that was the unpinning thing while running an app
<seb128> hum, xchat-gnome segfaulted
<seb128> Trevinho, ok
<ritz> seb128, heya, lp bz ?
<seb128> ritz, lp bz what?
<ritz> segv
<ritz> seb128, xg should be gtk3 only by this weekend, with hopefully little regression
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> great
<mitya57> xchat-gnome it's the most crashing app for me, and has at least 4 different kinds of crashes :)
<mitya57> bug 956118 and bug 1005220 seem to occur only for me :(
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 956118 in xchat-gnome "xchat-gnome assert failure: *** glibc detected *** xchat-gnome: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x09788a08 ***" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/956118
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1005220 in xchat-gnome "xchat-gnome crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_xtext_render_str()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1005220
<desrt> seb128: that and the fact that some really obvious things are missing from said category
<Sweetshark_nhome> .
<Sweetshark_nhome> Hi all, Im not home, but at LO hamburg homehacking.
<chrisccoulson> pmsl @ http://mashable.com/2012/05/30/amercia/
<Sweetshark_nhome> I dont have my email stuff copied over to my new SSD, so if you have an urgent request, please ping me here on freenode #kthx
<pitti> cyphermox: hey, how are you?
<pitti> cyphermox: FYI, the ubuntu-drivers-common API is now by and large working; please let me know if you are missing something when implementing the UI
<pitti> cyphermox: i. e. it could be that we should put some extra logic about the nvidia driver variants and their description into u-drivers-common instead of into software-properties
<didrocks> phew, just finished with recreating a new debian/copyright compiz file :)
<didrocks> that was the last part of this insane update (insane, but for good tomorrow)
<cyphermox> pitti: thanks
<cyphermox> I haven't started, currently doing +1.
<cyphermox> anyone remember seeing jbicha mention he needed sponsoring for indicator-datetime?
 * cyphermox is about to sponsor it from the desktop branches
<seb128> cyphermox, I guess he forgot to upload
<cyphermox> seb128: I checked and I don't think he can
<cyphermox> though that's something else that ought to be fixed
<seb128> right, upload away then ;-)
<didrocks> ok, new compiz is working fine, apart that it can't load one plugin… unity :p
<cyphermox> wee ;)
<ogra_> didrocks, awesome, keep it that way and arm wont be behind anymore
<didrocks> ogra_: heh ;)
<didrocks> seems to be an unnoticed ABI break
<didrocks> a
<didrocks> kenvandine: seb128: the overlay scrollbars are removed during precise -> quantal upgrade, (but I see no new package/ABI installed), wanted?
<kenvandine> humm
<Guest70781> didrocks: the new ones should be overlay-scrollbar-gtk3 and -gtk2
<jbicha_> ah, that's better
<seb128> kenvandine, didrocks: it stopped being a lib
<didrocks> ah, there is just overlay-scrollbar :)
<seb128> didrocks, right
<kenvandine> much simpler now :)
<didrocks> ok, good, thanks jbicha_/Guest :p seb128 ;)
<seb128> yw
<didrocks> seb128: now that's a gtk module, how can you activate/deactivate it?
<kenvandine> gsettings
<seb128> didrocks, there is a GTK_... variable for those or gsettings
<didrocks> got it from the diff
<highvoltage> hi! in edubuntu we ship some .desktop files as overrides in /usr/share/ubuntu/applications
<highvoltage> but it doesn't seem to be applied anymore, is there a new way of doing that?
<didrocks> highvoltage: hey, where do you ship them?
<highvoltage> didrocks: from the edubuntu-artwork package
<didrocks> highvoltage: echo $XDG_DATA_DIRS
<didrocks> it does contain /usr/share/ubuntu, isn't it?
<highvoltage> didrocks: ah, somehow it doesn't
<highvoltage> it has "/usr/share/gnome-classic:/usr/share/gnome:/usr/local/share/:/usr/share/"
<didrocks> highvoltage: it's because you are using gnome-classic and not the "ubuntu" session
<didrocks> /etc/X11/Xsession.d/60x11-common_xdg_path set the override depending on which session we choose
<highvoltage> ok, so we should be shipping those files in /usr/share/gnome-classic?
<didrocks> highvoltage: if you want to use that session, yep :)
<didrocks> well /usr/share/gnome-classic/applications
<highvoltage> yep, we support it
<highvoltage> didrocks: ok thanks a lot
<didrocks> highvoltage: yw ;)
<didrocks> desrt: seb128: see, people are using the "on session type" override ;) ^
<highvoltage> :)
<pitti> good nighth everyone!
<didrocks> good night pitti!
<chrisccoulson> heh, THUNDER!!!!!
<cyphermox> thunder?
<mlankhorst> Flash?
<davmor2> chrisccoulson: I see what you did there but you missed the bird bit off the end ;)
<mdeslaur> lol
<Sweetshark_nhome> seb128: still around?
<seb128> Sweetshark_nhome, yes
<seb128> Sweetshark_nhome, but not for long, going for dinner in 5 minutes
<Sweetshark_nhome> seb128: anyway, Im uploading 3.5.4-0ubuntu1 for precise-proposed to chinstrap. Reviewers welcome. (Except for the tarballs, its the same as the libreoffice ppa upload of 3.5.4~rc2 -- so shouldnt have any exciting breakages ;) )
<seb128> Sweetshark_nhome, ok, I will have a look, but likely tomorrow morning
<seb128> Sweetshark_nhome, note that you should got it in quantal before SRUing and that you better have a bug with the details from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates filed
<seb128> Sweetshark_nhome, i.e rational, regression potential, etc ... the (new) SRU team started requiring those recently
<seb128> i.e they will not review things in the queue which don't have a bug with those infos
<Sweetshark_nhome> seb128: not urgent, as the package is a) in the ppa b) would rot for a week in -proposed anyway.
 * dobey really doesn't like this new SRU thing
<micahg> umm, those have been the rules for a while, just not enforced well
<seb128> micahg, hey, how is the firefox 13 testing going?
<micahg> seb128: just updating my VMs, will be starting soon :)
<seb128> cool
<bcurtiswx> The SRU proceedures are laborious now, makes me shy away from them
<dobey> micahg: perhaps, but probably for good reason.
<dobey> bcurtiswx: exactly
<micahg> bcurtiswx: as has been mentioned, these have been the procedures for quite a while, people have just been ignoring them
<dobey> the [Test Case] is fine, and makes sense, but the other stuff seems overly redundant and costly
<bcurtiswx> It's all fine , and i completely understand why they're enforcing it now, especially with an MOTU app coming in the next few months i'll NEED to be that detailed in my SRU exampels :P
<micahg> dobey: rational and regression potential are to save the SRU team some time in evaluating the upload
<jbicha_> how do you evaluate "regression potential"?
<dobey> micahg: rational?
<dobey> jbicha_: it's always "Unknown"
<micahg> dobey: why the update is happening
<dobey> jbicha_: or "Minimal" if you prefer :)
<jbicha_> I like "minimal" ;)
<dobey> micahg: there is nothing in "Procedure" about rational.
<micahg> jbicha_: regression potential is how likely the change will affect the surrounding code
<micahg> dobey: s/rationale/imapct/
<micahg> *impact
<dobey> micahg: but isn't the bug report itself exactly what that section is supposed to be?
<micahg> dobey: it's to highlight the issue so the SRU team doesn't have to read the whole report
<jbicha_> don't we want the SRU team to read the bug report?
<dobey> i would hope the SRU team would be reading the bug report
<micahg> no, they should just need to read the description (some of the reports get really long)
<dobey> i mean, if all this stuff is in the description anyway
<dobey> micahg: yes, but comments != report
<micahg> dobey: yes, but not all the info is in the description from the outset
<dobey> micahg: sure, and some people take better care to maintain their projects/packages than others might. the extent of requirement makes more sense for arbitrary updates to arbitrary packages, but less so for well maintained things
<dobey> i mean, i'm pretty sure chrisccoulson doesn't have to provide a minimal patch applicable to the previous version of firefox, when updating to the new version :)
<micahg> dobey: well maintained things should probably go for SRU mircorelease exceptions :)
<chrisccoulson> i can if you like, but then the SRU team will spend several months reviewing it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we already have SRU exceptions :)
<bcurtiswx> micahg, my SRU is a microrelease and they still wanted FULL guideline in description
<dobey> chrisccoulson: and then there will be 4 more releases of firefox to review by the time they're done! :)
<micahg> bcurtiswx: there's a process for microrelease exceptions
<chrisccoulson> well, the SRU process doesn't really scale to uploads that fix more than a single issue anyway
<chrisccoulson> unless you have a test case for every commit
<Sweetshark_nhome> seb128: arrgh, the internetz are slow here, upload will take a while anyway -- so tommorrow ...
<micahg> well, it scales to a handful or so (and the idea is to have a test case for every bug in an SRU)
<dobey> besides, there's no way the SRU team can properly review any patch that's more than a few lines for a simple change.
<bcurtiswx> micahg, its confusing to what they want.. just to go ahead and upload? no SRU bug request?
<dobey> unless it's for something they themselves work on
<micahg> bcurtiswx: AIUI, stuff w/microrelease exceptions need a tracking bug still
<dobey> micahg: vs. simply having the bugs which are fixed in the micro release?
<micahg> dobey: AIUI, yes (but IANA SRU team member)
<jbicha_> for instance, the clutter point release fixes bugs, but there's no way I will be able to write testcases for them
<dobey> jbicha_: there are certainly cases like that
<jbicha_> so depending on how stricly it's enforced, there will be less SRUs
<dobey> jbicha_: not to mention cases where the test case is "step 1) boot into Windows XP"
<micahg> well, depends if clutter falls under the GNOME point release exception, maybe seb128 can help determine that
<jbicha_> lol
<jbicha_> oh GNOME has an exception?
<dobey> jbicha_: well, it's not listed on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates/MicroReleaseExceptions
<dobey> which is odd
<jbicha_> I mean bug 999593 was kind of cute, in that it was only translation updates
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 999593 in vinagre "3.4.2 stable version" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/999593
<dobey> i guess i need mail the tech board
<micahg> hrm, I thought GNOME had an exception for bug fix only updates
<dobey> jbicha_: it's missing the regression potential! :)
<dobey> jbicha_: though i don't immediately trust translations only changes either. i have had broken translations break things far too many times
<bcurtiswx> finding out a little bit more about Microrelease Exceptions, you need to be on this list: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates/MicroReleaseExceptions
<bcurtiswx> otherwise even a microrelease still needs ALL that from SRU process
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, ^^ ICYWW
 * Sweetshark_nhome will just write "regression potential: yes" ...
<kenvandine> !!!
<kenvandine> i thought gnome was on that list!
<kenvandine> seb128, ^^
<bcurtiswx> i asked about GNOME before you said that, and nobody in -motu has chirped up about any GNOME exception
<Sweetshark_nhome> well, that list is not reflecting reality as LibreOffice has rightfully been MRUed too.
<micahg> bcurtiswx: -motu wouldn't inherently know about GNOME anyways :)
<micahg> Sweetshark_nhome: you haven't applied for an exception for libreoffice yet
<Sweetshark_nhome> micahg: AFAI am concerned it had one from the start (i.e. before I joined)
<micahg> Sweetshark_nhome: nope, you need to apply: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates/MicroReleaseExceptions
<bcurtiswx> I think GNOME would have been on of the first MRE's there. <shrugs>
<bcurtiswx> s/on/one
<kenvandine> i thought we've done those for gnome
<kenvandine> seb128 would know
 * bcurtiswx sends a pitchfork and fire brigade out for seb128 at dinner..
<micahg> Sweetshark_nhome: I believe there's a desire for one, but it just needs to be proven in practice
<Sweetshark_nhome> micahg: Ill let pitti and seb128 sort that out. It was reality up to now and I would not throw in extra bureaucrazy to _keep_ the status quo.
<micahg> Sweetshark_nhome: you generally have trial SRUs before going for the microrelease exception, once the first few go well and show that the world doesn't break and there aren't any regressions, then one generally applies for the microrelease exception
<micahg> Sweetshark_nhome: as I mentioned back in January, you seem to be taking advantage of the trial window without going for the exception (and suggested that you apply for the MRE before you start SRUing for precise)
<Sweetshark_nhome> micahg: as long as the bus factor for libreoffice is 1, all those discussions are sophistic academics anyway.
<micahg> Sweetshark_nhome: what do you mean?
<Sweetshark_nhome> there is noone (except maybe doko) who can review libreoffice upstream changes in ubuntu anyway (which is a pity) ...
<micahg> Sweetshark_nhome: the idea is to not have to do those reviews and to rely on the upstream regression tests mostly, but there's a process for allowing that in the distro
<Sweetshark_nhome> fwiw I trust the ~12.000 users downloading the rc from the libreoffice ppa a lot more than any process involving people having nothing todo with libreoffice at all reviewing updates, no matter in what way they are doing it.
<micahg> Sweetshark_nhome: that's great that you have so many users of the RC, but that doesn't mean that you can ignore the distro processes that other upstreams need to go through (and if the quality is as good as you say, it should be an easy application)
<seb128> re
<dobey> seb128: save the world with your super powers!
<kenvandine> hey seb128!
<seb128> jbicha_, kenvandine, bcurtiswx: they dropped the GNOME standing exception stuff I think, well those were for pre-releases freezes anyway
<seb128> not for SRU
<seb128> you always want some care with SRUs
<kenvandine> ok... kde is still on there :)
<micahg> kenvandine: KDE applied for an SRU exception
<seb128> GNOME screwed in the past (I would say they are not good post release since they have no freeze left, no review, no testing)
<kenvandine> ok, makes sense to drop that then
<dobey> seb128: freezes are supposed to remain in effect in upstream GNOME
<dobey> seb128: but they can be lax about some of them as well
<seb128> dobey, well, not hard freeze where r-t does reviews
<seb128> which in practice means there is no review
<seb128> nobody enforcing the freeze
<dobey> yeah, upstream gnome does not have good process
<seb128> you can add that GNOME does virtually no automated or manual testing for releases
<dobey> it's mostly whatever maintainer deems ok
<dobey> and the stuff that's not directly part of GNOME itself, but which GNOME uses, will sometimes break certain things pretty badly *cought*gtk*cough* :)
<bcurtiswx> Good points made. I'm
<bcurtiswx> Sitting at a red light lol. I<3 technology
<kenvandine> :)
<dobey> bcurtiswx: that's illegal in VA :)
<dobey> "Don't IRC and drive."
<bcurtiswx> It's illegal to drive. I was totally stopped :-P
<dobey> bcurtiswx: it's illegal to operate a cellular device while sitting in the driver's seat of a vehicle, in VA. i won't mention all the police i see driving around in patrol cars playing with their cell phones, though.
<dobey> come on MRE. get approved
<bcurtiswx> dobey, weird i've had cops sit at intersections next to me and stare at me using my cell phone and couldn't care...
<dobey> bcurtiswx: yeah, it's not a very well enforced law. sort of like SRU rules :)
<dobey> hrmm. tech board doesn't have great timezone coverage
<micahg> dobey: since their meetings are normally discussion vs having applicants, I would think it matters less
<dobey> micahg: sure, in that sense, yes.
<dobey> but not in the "who can i bribe right now" sense, when there are applications :)
<micahg> dobey: I think in terms of having someone around always, they do have decent coverage
<dobey> micahg: eh? there are 2 people who aren't in europe, and those 2 people, while in the US, aren't in positions where ubuntu development is their primary focus
<dobey> but anyway
<micahg> dobey: cjwatson is usually around until late evening US, kees is usually a ping away
<micahg> dobey: and I think you forgot about stgraber :)
<dobey> oh, right. i didn't realize he was in montreal. i thought he was in europe too :)
<dobey> but still, a good thing i'm not in APAC :)
<stgraber> well, I almost spend a quarter of the year in Europe, but yeah, I'm usually on US/Canada eastern
<dobey> heh
<dobey> stgraber: what do you think of my MRE request? also feel free to moderate it through to the list, if it hasn't been yet ;)
<stgraber> dobey: I can't see it, I'll poke cjwatson to do a moderation run
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, OK I've updated the bug appropriately, hopefully they see it :)
<dobey> ah ok
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, thx
<dobey> mterry: does deja-dup add a "Restore missing files…" item in nautilus?
<mterry> dobey, yes
<dobey> mterry: ah. yay confusion! seems people sometimes mistake it as something that will download files from ubuntuone, vs. restoring from a backup (whether that backup is on u1 or not)
<dobey> particularly confusing for users who don't use deja-dup i guess
<dobey> mterry: cf the description in bug #1006583
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1006583 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu One does not synchronize files after reinstall" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1006583
<mterry> dobey, :-/
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> probably causes confusion with dropbox as well
<dobey> particularly when inside the u1 folder
<dobey> or dropbox
<dobey> or whatever
<dobey> not sure how to fix that exactly
<dobey> but i do like the intention of it :)
<mterry> dobey, yeah not sure what the best fix is there
<mterry> dobey, maybe "... from backup" but some users would likley still get confused
<dobey> of course we also have confusion with the things that add sharing stuff
<dobey> mterry: indeed, and these things need to be short, not long winded explanations :)
<dobey> mterry: perhaps setting it insensitive if deja-dup isn't configured would be a good start though
<dobey> then at least people won't click on it and get an annoying error about deja-dup not being configured, but which they don't understand either
<mterry> dobey, I think in such cases, we let the user configure things
<dobey> mterry: hrmm, that report said he got an error about restore failing due to no hostname specified
<mterry> dobey, maybe there's a bug, but the intent was to guide the user through pointing at their restore
<dobey> mterry: maybe the user went through it, but had no idea what was going on, and thought it was related to getting his files out of ubuntu one, but it just failed at the end?
<dobey> software is hard :-/
<david> i'm  looking for the desktop manager
<Daviey> david: jasoncwarner_ timezone is 7:50AM.. so he won't be online just yet.
<david> is he signed on right now or is that jason someone else?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, so how come xf86-input-wacom doesn't use the xserver-xorg-input- package naming?
<robert_ancell> also, does nouveau not have any tarball releases?
<bryceh> robert_ancell, it's maintained by a different person than the regular debian-x team
<bryceh> robert_ancell, they've not put out formal releases.  -ati is also very intermittent on tarball releases so we usually ship snapshots
<Optichip> welcome techman246!
<techman246> what time does jason normally get on?
<chrisccoulson> techman246, he was still around quite late last night/this morning, so perhaps he'll be online a little bit later than normal today
<techman246> is jason here yet
<RAOF> techman246: Maybe, if you give him a ping?
<david> i'm here
<david> is jason on yet
<RAOF> david: We don't know; he hasn't said anything yet, but then no one has pinged him. jasoncwarner_ ^^^?
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF: here, just doing my morning email ;)
<jasoncwarner_> david: I'm here, just going through email, trying to get some coffee so I at least resemble a human person (had a very late night call regarding GUADEC, so, you know)
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-05-31
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, http://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=53516 is pretty lousy. this is what breaks firefox. i wonder what else in the archive is subtely broken :/
<ubot2> gcc.gnu.org bug 53516 in tree-optimization "[4.6 Regression] Vectorization and memset recognition miscompile bitfield stores" [Normal,Assigned: ]
<david> yo jason u here
<jasoncwarner_> chrisccoulson: just saw the tweet, you fixed it?
<chrisccoulson> jasoncwarner_, i figured out what it was and then someone else found the gcc bug :)
<chrisccoulson> i guess i need to bug doko about that tomorrow
<jasoncwarner_> david: I'm here, though I'm jasoncwarner_ , not jason (that is someone else)
<jasoncwarner_> chrisccoulson fair enough
<micahg> chrisccoulson: regarding the GCC bug, I've seen some maintainers switching away from -03 with gcc 4.7
<chrisccoulson> micahg, it's not just broken with -O3. firefox uses -Os ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: you said that gcc-4.6 works normally?  according to that bug, it should be broke as well
 * micahg will find out later tonight with precise testing
<chrisccoulson> it definitely is only broken with 4.7 ;)
<chrisccoulson> not sure why the bug lists 4.6.3 too
<chrisccoulson> i'll grab the gcc patch in a bit and make sure it fixes our problem, but i'm pretty sure it will
<chrisccoulson> must sleep first though
<micahg> chrisccoulson: good night
<robert_ancell> RAOF, bryceh, do you know if there's a reason we have 'xorg' in the desktop-common seed?  It drags in a lot of legacy crap
<robert_ancell> I just had a look a the actual content in xbitmaps and it's pretty random
<RAOF> Wow. x11-xfs-utils?
<RAOF> We probably do want a desktop-seed metapackage pulling in all the necessary X stack, but it looks like we could trim down the dependencies of the ?xorg? metapackage.
<robert_ancell> yeah
<RAOF> robert_ancell: We could probably drop xorg and pick up xserver-xorg and x11-common.
<robert_ancell> well, xorg is a metapackage that should drag in all of xorg
<robert_ancell> so yeah, list the actual dependencies instead
<RAOF> That will require a little bit of testing; I'm not sure what the minimal dependency set is.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, this is xbitmaps btw http://imgur.com/6UpgM.  I still can't work out what "wingdogs" is supposed to be (second from right on row one up from bottom)
<RAOF> It's quite clearly a winged dog!
<robert_ancell> oh, I see it's a background tile.  For when you need winged dogs on your background
<mdeslaur> kill it with fire!
<robert_ancell> btw I'm noticing this because I updated http://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/versions.html to list eveything that's on the CD, and then I'm blacklisting the stuff we don't care about (basically foundations packages).  So what's left has some interesting finds
<bryceh> robert_ancell, yeah we've done purges of legacy crap in the past; could well benefit from another run.  iirc most of the remaining bits don't actually use that much space, but useless is useless.
<RAOF> Any DDs feel like a little colord sponsoring?
<techman246> yo jason u here
<RAOF> techman246: Do you mean Jason Warner, of the desktop team, or another Jason? ? He's been here, and he's probably in IRC. If you've got a question for him you should just ping him with that question; he'll get back to you if he's not currently watching IRC like a hawk.
<techman246> well jason warner is who i mean
<Optichip> techman246: please hit tab and complete his name.
<Optichip> techman246: just using jason is not going to get the attention of his IRC client
<jasoncwarner_> techman246: yes, I am here (as I was before when you asked). as Optichip said, tab key is your friend here ;)
<jasoncwarner_> ok...nm!
<Optichip> lol
<Optichip> jasoncwarner_: he's got vision problems
<jasoncwarner_> Optichip: ack, thanks...when I see him again I'll msg him
<Optichip> jasoncwarner_: and he's interested in finding a solution so that he can use Ubuntu, the software that comes pre-installed, he says, is worthless.
<Optichip> jasoncwarner_: he seems to like the compiz magnifier as it functions well for him
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso, do you know techman/david is talking about here?  ^^ (sorry to use the ^^, I know you hate that ;) )
<Optichip> jasoncwarner_: he's usually on the linuxdistrocommunity mumble server so I speak with him from time to time.
<jasoncwarner_> Optichip: thanks...when he comes back I'll find a way to get in touch with him and get to the bottom of it
<Optichip> great jasoncwarner_ if I see him on mumble I will let him know that you've been made aware of his issue and will look into it.  He's a college student so the attention span can be short at times :)
<jasoncwarner_> Optichip: oh no! that means I have to compete with video games, beer and the colbert report ;) I'm never going to win!
<Optichip> jasoncwarner_: lol :)  if you'd like mumble info  linuxdistrocommunity.mumble.com port 3259 popey rarely drops by but you're more then welcome to come hang with everyone :)
<jasoncwarner_> thanks, Optichip , I'll add the server
<Optichip> great sir, have a good day, hope you got your coffee in ya and those e-mails all sorted ;)
 * Optichip will go back to building his ubuntu spin ;x
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner_: Not really...
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> D/c
<RAOF> pitti: Could I get a colord upload to Debian when it's convenient for you?
<RAOF> pitti: It's tagged in git, and I've checked that I've actually pushed the pristine-tar branch this time :)
<pitti> RAOF: sure; /me dist-upgrades sid chroot
<pitti> RAOF: thrown Debianwards
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti, how are you?
<pitti> I'm great, thanks! how about yourself?
<didrocks> I'm fine, thanks :) Time to catchup on what have been delayed due to the new compiz ;)
<RAOF> Heh
<seb128> hey
<micahg> hi seb128
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hey micahg, pitti, how are you?
<didrocks> salut seb128
<pitti> Je suis bien, merci!
<micahg> seb128: well thank you, and you (a little tired, need to go to bed soon)
 * micahg can't even get parentheses right at this hour apparently :-/
<seb128> micahg, I'm good thanks
<seb128> pitti, great ;-) (suis -> vais if you want to be correct, I'm not sure is as broken as my "ich bin gut" but it's not something we would say ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, lut, en forme ?
<didrocks> seb128: ça va bien, et toi?
<pitti> seb128: ah, so "je vais bien", but "je suis désolé"?
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<seb128> didrocks, ca va merci !
<seb128> pitti, correct
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, tired. how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you fight toolchains to no hours again?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm good, a bit tired as well
<seb128> chrisccoulson, or did you defeat the toolchain, and finally being able to play angry bird again you spent your night on it? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, we got somewhere (see the comments on https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=754554)
<seb128> micahg, oh btw how did the firefox testing go? are we go for next week?
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 754554 in JavaScript Engine "Various JIT test failures related to FloatArrays when compiled with gcc 4.7" [Normal,New: ]
<micahg> chrisccoulson: seb128: gcc 4.7 uploaded by doko already
<micahg> seb128: nothing show stopping so far, just stuff I've already found before (i.e. not regressions) or minor and probably upstream design choice (Bug #1006748)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1006748 in firefox "favicons don't show up in live bookmarks anymore" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1006748
<chrisccoulson> that works fine here in all of my profiles btw
<micahg> chrisccoulson: in Firefox 13?
<chrisccoulson> yeah
<micahg> hrm, I just get an RSS icon
<chrisccoulson> oh
<chrisccoulson> that's intentional
<chrisccoulson> AFAIR, that's been the case for a while
<chrisccoulson> i don't remember it ever being any different
<micahg> nope, this is the first release like that
<chrisccoulson> well, if the icon has been replaced with another icon, that's almost certainly intentional
<chrisccoulson> and please use apport to file bugs, as i'm going to start automatically closing non-apport bugs ;)
<micahg> well, it used to be favicons, now it's not, I figured it might be intentional
<seb128> micahg, did you do a full test coverage? i.e are we confident the update is good to ship out when they roll the final tarball?
<micahg> seb128: I'm more confident than before :), still need to finish the testing and will have to do final testing on Monday again, but looks good thus far
<seb128> micahg, great, thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'd rather not sign in all my VMs, I'll give you apport info when it's pertinent (and I should've included the version in the favicon report)
<micahg> didrocks: I meant to ask you, can we switch nux to glew 1.7 in quantal?
<didrocks> micahg: this is *exactly* what I'm doing now :)
<didrocks> micahg: see all my compiz upload I just did :p
<micahg> didrocks: I see boost :)
<didrocks> micahg: yeah, today is transition day :)
<micahg> didrocks: but thanks, good to know, once it builds, can I remove the 1.6 dev packages?
<didrocks> micahg: yep, if I see no regression with the newer glew
<didrocks> micahg: if I see, I'll warn you anyway, and just do boost
<micahg> didrocks: do you want to ping me once you test and are confident?
<didrocks> micahg: will do
<micahg> thanks
 * micahg will wait until after alpha 1 anyways, just to be sure :)
<pitti> tkamppeter: hey Till, how are you?
<pitti> tkamppeter: since jockey is going away (https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-q-third-party-driver-installation), we need to move the openprinting.org driver stuff to s-c-p and aptdaemon
<didrocks> interesting, so newer boost in compiz is ok, but newer boost in nux with old unity == ko
<pitti> tkamppeter: I think the lookup of driver packages should happen in s-c-p directly; there is little reason why s-c-p should initiate the query, then move to jockey over d-bus, which again uses s-c-p API (python-cups) to do the actual query..
<pitti> tkamppeter: as for actually installing them, that should use the PackageKit API, so that it uses only upstream friendly APIs
<pitti> glatzor: hey, how are you?
<glatzor> hey pitti, fine. and yourself?
<pitti> glatzor: gut, danke!
<pitti> argh, phone, brb
<glatzor> pitti, but I have to leave in a minute again :)
<glatzor> mvo, pitti I started to move AptAuth to python-apt: See lp:~glatzor/python-apt/auth. But it isn't yet complete and the tests are missing.
<glatzor> see you pitti and mvo
<pitti> glatzor: that's actually related to my question
<pitti> glatzor: in current aptdaemon trunk, tests fail/hang with "dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.debian.apt was not provided by any .service files"
<pitti> .. due to ImportError: No module named softwareproperties.AptAuth
<pitti> glatzor: wb
<pitti> glatzor: aptdaemon trunk cannot currently run the tests because of that; known? is there a workaround?
<pitti> but "from softwareproperties.AptAuth import AptAuth" does work in a python shell, so I'm a bit confused why it doesn't work in aptdaemon
<pitti> glatzor: oh, it's running through python3, I see
<Sweetshark> seb128, pitti: libreoffice_3.5.4-0ubuntu1 is on chinstrap and ready for upload to precise-proposed.
<seb128> Sweetshark: what about q? SRU rules says it should be uploaded to unstable first
<pitti> *nod*
<Sweetshark> seb128: I dont run q. Do you really want me to forwardport LibreOffice 3.5 to a very unstable prealpha where it will never be part of in production (as we will use 3.6 there)?
<seb128> Sweetshark: you mean we can't upload that version to q? why wouldn't it work there?
<Sweetshark> seb128: if you want it to be endusertested: it is. its in the libreoffice ppa for a week already. That ppa has 12000 downloads of 3.5.3 on precise, which should be better testing that doing something on q.
<ricotz> hey desktopers
<seb128> Sweetshark: well, I personally don't care much, I'm just trying to make SRU uploaded SRUs go in
<seb128> hey ricotz, it has been a while we didn't see you talk here, how are you?
<ricotz> Sweetshark, it should be fine to just take this package and upload it to quantal
<ricotz> seb128, hi, i am fine, a bit busy
<ricotz> seb128, how are you?
<seb128> ricotz, I'm good thanks
<ricotz> Sweetshark, could you request some more space for the lo ppa?
<ricotz> Sweetshark, got your mail, btw, with the impatient user ;)
<Sweetshark> seb128: It _might_ work on q. I didnt ever try. It is not unlikely with the deps of LO, someone broke something there (Java, gcc update, or kde/gtk being funky again). The prospect of having to do workarounds for q, reverting them back for p and never releasing to q for production in the first place seems totally wrong to me.
<seb128> sweetshark: well, ideally we will want > 3.5.3 in q at some point no?
<seb128> so that work will need to be done
<pitti> Sweetshark: we don't do package copies from precise-proposed to quantal for exactly this reason any more --- we'd introduce versions which are actually unbuildable (and might behave differently when built in Q
<seb128> sweetshark: I don't disagree with "let's do 3.5.4 for p" first
<pitti> so it comes down to whether the SRU team accepts fixing it in precise _only_, with quantal lagging behind
<pitti> I guess quantal should eventually get 3.6?
<Sweetshark> seb128: no, I dont intend to package 3.5.X for q at all. I will start with 3.6.0~alpha1 for quantal and work the way to 3.6.2/3 for final.
<seb128> sweetshark: ok, that works as well, do you have a timeframe for 3.6.0~alpha builds?
<Sweetshark> seb128: http://wiki.documentfoundation.org/ReleasePlan/3.6
<seb128> sweetshark: ok, this week then ;-)
<seb128> Alpha(1..)n[1] 	Week 22, May 28 - Jun 3, 2012
<pitti> FYI, I added the LibO milestones to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseInterlock a while ago
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<Sweetshark> seb128: yes, I have LO master (3.6) build on precise here now, will try to hop over to a quantal pbuilder now, so I can get the alphas out early.
<seb128> sweetshark: ok, great
<seb128> it seems good enough to me as a plan but I'm not in the SRU team so let's see how it goes
<seb128> Sweetshark: I'm not sure this afternoon but I will review the SRU tomorrow
<Sweetshark> ricotz: actually it is a good sign that the impatient user are not only bugging us directly about the ppa, but also everyone else related to libreoffice ;)
<ricotz> Sweetshark, oh, i dont really know where this mail came from
<Sweetshark> ricotz: eliane is the south american libreoffice marketing wonder. good to have her on our side.
<ricotz> Sweetshark, ah, i see :)
<ricotz> Sweetshark, is the lo version on chinstrap using the debian rc2 tarballs?
<Sweetshark> ricotz: yes
<Sweetshark> ricotz: thats the only change.
<Sweetshark> (to the ~rc2 version in the ppa)
<ricotz> ok, so i am going to use them
<ricotz> Sweetshark, i will try to do it soon
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you test bug #997640 out of unity? is that a firefox issue?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 997640 in firefox "Keyboard shortcuts for moving tabs don't work" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/997640
<chrisccoulson> seb128, it's a firefox issue, but i'm not really sure if it's actually a real issue or not, or if the documentation is just out of date
<seb128> TheMuso, did you look at bug #996245 (it's assigned to you) (looking through the team bugs which got dispatched to team members but were not followed up on since)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 996245 in alsa-driver "Audio level is too low on Intel Z77 Chipset (Gigabyte MB: GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/996245
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, good, feel free to unassign yourself, I just wanted to make sure we don't break firefox with some key grabbing or something
<seb128> chrisccoulson, if that's a firefox issue it doesn't seem important enough to be specifically tracked
<ricotz> didrocks, hi :), i hope you find time for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1003286 -- http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mefrio-g/pantheon-files/fix-1003286/revision/817
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1003286 in pantheon-files "dbus unity launcherentry.updates aren't getting dismissed" [Medium,Fix committed]
<didrocks> ricotz: yeah, this week, it's already prepared, just not tested over dbus yet :)
<didrocks> making complex transition on unity first
<ricotz> didrocks, alright, thanks
<Sweetshark> ricotz: pushed to git too btw ...
<ricotz> Sweetshark, good
<Sweetshark> seb128: just seen on #libreoffice-dev: "12:41 <@pmladek> Fridrich, shm_get: I have just pushed the tag libreoffice-3.5.98.1; please, launch the 3.6.0-alpha1 builds"
<seb128> sweetshark: nice ;-)
 * Sweetshark packs LibreOffice 3.6.0~alpha1 tarballs.
<Sweetshark> ricotz: ppa build filesystem increase request filed.
<Sweetshark> ricotz: when you have the 3.5.4 backports, will you copy them over to https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/libreoffice-3-5 too?
<Sweetshark> ricotz: for the guys who want 3.5.x but not want to be surprised by a 3.6.x update?
<ricotz> Sweetshark, ok, libreoffice-3-5 is already big enough?
<ricotz> irc, it should be at least 7-8gb
<Sweetshark> ricotz: hmm, true.
<Sweetshark> ricotz: *grumble* where is that get-more-ppa-space-button hiding?
<ricotz> hehe, you need to request it as well in the answer-tracker of soyuz ;)
<Sweetshark> ricotz: yep, Im on it.
<Sweetshark> ricotz: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/198979
<ricotz> Sweetshark, alright
<ricotz> Sweetshark, could you push you git tags too?
<cyphermox> good morning!
<Sweetshark> ricotz: i will tag 3.5.4-0ubuntu1 when seb128 has it in precise-proposed
<ricotz> Sweetshark, ok
<bcurtiswx> good morning
<pitti> tkamppeter: I updated the work items on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-q-third-party-driver-installation accordingly, FYI
<pitti> mvo: do you usually review aptdaemon merge proposals, or do you leave that to glatzor? (https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/aptdaemon/pkcompat-enhancements/+merge/108156)
<mterry> mpt, mvo: Morning (for me)!  mpt, I've got a few questions about the software updater spec.  When looking at the details of updates, was your intention that the expander and changelog pane divider always start in the same position or that we save their state?
<pitti> mvo: I committed a few small cleanups directly to trunk, but this is a larger change and should get peer review
<mvo> pitti: mostly glatzor, but I can do it too
<pitti> mterry: I pinged him first! :-)
<mvo> hey mterry, good morning
<pitti> mterry: j/k, good morning!
<mterry> pitti, hi!
<mvo> pitti: "- Doesn't support recursive dependency resolution."> is that a obsolete/old docstring? noticed that you remove it in the diff
<pitti> mvo: yes, that fixed the comment in what_provides() -- copy&paste error back then, sorry
<mvo> ok
<pitti> mvo: I actually meant to commit the removal of add_test_repository() straight to trunk, but forgot to push
<pitti> it's not really related to that MP
<mpt> mterry, "that is always collapsed by default"
<pitti> mvo: I can fix that, if you consider it confusing noise
<mvo> pitti: its a bit confusing, but its not a big deal
<mterry> mpt, yeah I saw that text, but just wanted to double-confirm that default meant every-open instead of first-open
<pitti> mvo: I just see that InstallSignature() is not implemented either; I'll work on that next, but that can be a separate MP
<mterry> mpt, also FYI, the default theme does not make the separator pane divider for changelogs very visible.  Which may be a feature not a bug, but just saying  :)
<mvo> mpt: fwiw, for people who are interessted in the detail its going to be a click on that everytime and also a click and drag on the changelog pane handle.
<mpt> mterry, I think I mentioned last week that I made a mistake in using two different disclosure controls in the same window
<mpt> mterry, so that I wanted to change the handle to a disclosure triangle too
<mvo> pitti: very nice, thanks
<pitti> thanks mvo!
<mterry> mpt, ah... OK.  A sub-control of the main triangle or a sibling-control?  Do you know the label you want for it yet?
<mpt> mvo, so do you think we should remember expanded state?
<pitti> mterry: did you happen to think about the fate of openal-soft and its new (rather heavy) roaraudio dependency chain?
<pitti> mterry: (feel free to answer later, not urgent)
<mvo> mpt: my initial impulse is yes, but it would be not ideal for people who accidently expand and are actually not interessted. but that is the only downside for remembering that I can see
<mpt> mterry, what do you think?
<mvo> mpt:  I also wonder if we should actually show the changelog in the details by default assuming that people who are interessted in details are interessted in that level too (would be interessting to get some data on this)
 * mvo wonders if that actually is a understandable sentence
<mvo> i mean, clicking on details would show them all by default (including changelogs) so that there is just one "level" of details by default
<mterry> mpt, eh.  I am usually interested in the changelogs, but I'm not the target audience by a long shot
<pitti> mvo: you should add even more "sssss" for better Parsel tongue :)
<mpt> mvo, well, there's a bit of a difference between thinking "No, I don't want to install Firefox right now" vs. understanding "* Switch back to GCC 4.7 now that the issues with bitfield stores are fixed, and also reenable PGO (LP: #1003733)"
<tkamppeter> pitti, sorry for answering late. We should do it as you describe.
<mvo> pitti: ahaha
<mpt> (where by "install" I mean "update", obviously)
<pitti> tkamppeter: ok, thanks; I'm working on getting "add repository" and "install new GPG key" working in aptdaemon
<dobey> hi pitti :)
<pitti> tkamppeter: do you think you can do the lookup in s-c-p (that should be easy, it's basically all there already) and the installation of packages through the PackageKit API?
<pitti> tkamppeter: as today is my last day on desktop, I won't have time to work on this, I'm afraid
<mterry> pitti, thanks for the catch on mx's dependency before it hit main.  Silly me
<tkamppeter> pitti, with all in s-c-p and using the PackageKit API we have much better chances that other distros adopt automatic driver download.
<pitti> tkamppeter: I can help you with that, of course; i. e. give you some example code how to use the PackageKit API
<pitti> tkamppeter: right, as these are all upstream APIs, so it should just work on other distros as well
<mpt> mterry, mvo: Okay, how about this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates?action=diff&rev2=65&rev1=63
<pitti> tkamppeter: assuming that PackageKit supports their packaging system, but that should be the case on at least RPM/Fedora-ish systems
<pitti> mterry: mx> you're welcome
<tkamppeter> pitti, OK, I will do it and would be great if you could send me sample code already. On which IRC channel(s) will you be reachable for the case that I need help?
<mvo> mpt: that looks good to me, I assume the "naother expander, “Description”, " also remembers its expanded/collapsed state?
<pitti> tkamppeter: I'll be at least in #ubuntu-devel; but I'll stay in #-desktop as well, unless I get thrown out :)
<desrt> pitti: we'll miss you!!!
<pitti> tkamppeter: I just got "add repository" working in aptdaemon's trunk, but that's not yet in quantal yet, so a bit tricky to play with
<desrt> *tear*
 * pitti hugs desrt
<desrt> i hope microsoft treats you well
<pitti> tkamppeter: but I'm sure our great mvo will get it uploaded soon
 * pitti unhugs desrt
<chrisccoulson> lol
<mpt> mvo, no, it would always be collapsed initially. So this way if you wanted to see the changelog it would be two clicks the first time you ran Update Manager, one click thereafter.
<desrt> pitti: about time.  that hug lasted like 20 seconds.  well past the comfortable zone.
<pitti> hey dobey, how are you?
<pitti> desrt: not nearly enough to turn your face into a becoming blue :)
<mvo> mpt: meh, ok. at least I got one click
<dobey> pitti: good, you?
<mterry> mvo, :)
<pitti> dobey: quite fine; trying to get most of my remaining WIs done on my last desktop day..
<dobey> pitti: ah. so delegate them all? :)
<pitti> well, I'm sure Pete will allow me to clean up the remaining bits ;)
<dobey> hehe
<dobey> pitti: did you see my e-mail to technical-board? wondering what your thoughts are on that
<pitti> dobey: I saw it, yes; haven't had time to respond yet
<pitti> dobey: in short, this sounds ok to me, if you could elaborate a bit on the tests you do for each release
<dobey> hmm, ok. though not sure how to elaborate further without getting into specific minutae
<Sweetshark> ricotz: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/198979
<pitti> dobey: I'm mostly interested in how much coverage the tarmac tests on the destination release have, if they are using the actual -proposed packages, whether they also cover upgrades, existing files in the cloud, etc.
<pitti> dobey: but I already know that your automated upstream test are really comprehensible, so I'm not really worried
<dobey> tarmac is only for landing changes in the upstream code. it doesn't build/install packages or test upgrades or anything, no. but we're also very strict about only putting bug fixes into stable released branches
<pitti> dobey: right, but we need something or someone who will test the actual .debs
<pitti> dobey: the upstream tests won't catch packaging failures (which might not even be your fault, e. g. perl or debhelper or whatever migth change)
<dobey> pitti: right, and we do that manually, to verify the bug fixes, once the packages are in -proposed
<dobey> and i test build the packages before uploading of course.
<pitti> dobey: the point of a MRE is usually that there are too many bug fixes to verify individually, and we rather rely on comprehensive regression tests and one "meta" bug like "update lucid to version x.y"
<dobey> if perl or debhelper changes that much in a stable ubuntu release, i think we have bigger problems :)
<pitti> dobey: right, and they usually don't, but we have seem the most curious and unexpected bugs :)
<pitti> dobey: so as long as the actual .debs in the archive get tested somehow, I'm happy
<dobey> clearly perl needs more comprehensive regression testing :)
<didrocks> mterry: hey, small question on line 119 of https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/quickly/extras/+merge/107104
<didrocks> mterry: I don't really get why the subtitution can't be done in setup.py?
<dobey> pitti: we will usually have more than a couple fixes in the microreleases, and will do single patches for exceptional (critical) issues. but the micro releases are easier for us to manage, particularly given we also have to support multiple platforms, and we're trying to maintain a unified release process across all our supported platforms. and we're aligning our releases with the ubuntu freezes, lts schedule, etc…
<mterry> didrocks, a lot of that code (almost all of it) should eventually be moved into the project_root code.  But this is step 1 of world domination, where my concern is just SRU-ability.  So I kept all the logic only in the --extras codepath.  Once this hits trunk and 12.04, we can work on better long term solutions
<dobey> pitti: but some of our projects will have new microreleases even with no changes in the code, just to keep things consistent across the board; like for example how some GNOME modules only have translations updates or such, in a microrelease, but everything is 3.4.1 or whatever. :)
<pitti> dobey: we don't really care much about the naming/version/whether the fixes come as patches or from a new release
<didrocks> mterry: good, just was wondering if I didn't miss anything obvious, can you just a TODO not on top of this stenza? (to move it to setup.py)
<didrocks> mterry: second question: line 135 of the merge proposal
<dobey> pitti: right, i'm just explaining why we want it this way :)
<didrocks> mterry: the glib-compile-schemas isn't done in a trigger but when you make install?
<pitti> dobey: you need a MRE if you either have too many fixes per release which are impractical or redundant to verify individually, or when new versions have changes which do not match the usual SRU criteria
<didrocks> mterry: or did I miss an obvious "> debian/footrigger" ? :)
<mterry> didrocks, ask that again?  not sure I understood
 * pitti brb, supermarket
<dobey> right, and most all our fixes are redundant to verify individually
<didrocks> mterry: so, line 135 and beyond, you are detecting if there is a gesttings schema
<didrocks> if so, you call glib-compile-schemas
<didrocks> but you add that to install_rules
<didrocks> which is executed on "make install"
<didrocks> so when you create the package
<didrocks> I think what you want is on make install create the triggers file you want
<didrocks> so that the triggers is installed (or in the postinst) when you actually install the package on the machine, right?
<mterry> didrocks, you mean install a dpkg trigger just for this package?  I figured that would be overkill, and we could just compile it ourselves.  No one else is sharing the schema directory with us
<mterry> didrocks, plus, I suspect the ARB would not be thrilled with us installing triggers
<didrocks> mterry: but in that case, you want the compilation to happen when you install the package, right?
<didrocks> so, in the postinst
<mterry> didrocks, it doesn't matter when it happens because we are the only schema in the directory.  the compiled schemas will never be out of date
<didrocks> mterry: as it's mmaped, there is no i386/amd64 diff?
<didrocks> (or armel)
<mterry> didrocks, oh, hmm...  shoot I didn't realize it compiled into an arch-specific format
<mterry> I thought it was just a bundling and compressing
<didrocks> desrt: is it? ^
<didrocks> mterry: as it's something that gsettings then mmaped, I think it's arch-specific
<didrocks> let's see what the master says :)
<desrt> no
<desrt> it's architecture independent
<desrt> that's why it's in share and not lib
<mterry> great
<didrocks> awesome :)
<didrocks> mterry: approved then: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/quickly/extras/+merge/107104 awesome work man! :)
<mterry> didrocks, thanks!
<didrocks> mterry: thanks to you!
<mterry> didrocks, just FYI, wendar and I talked about this branch, and she'd like to see almost all of that code we stuff into debian/rules go into the project_root for 12.10.  So that's step 2 of world domination as mentioned above
<mterry> didrocks, (since ARB apps aren't really supposed to have such bat-shit-insane debian/rules)
<didrocks> mterry: agreed on that
<didrocks> mterry: also, deeper integration on the whole stack
 * Sweetshark handcuffs pitti to the heater.
<didrocks> mterry: that's why I patch cdbs/p-d-e/debhelper at the time
<Sweetshark> Try leaving the desktop team now *MUHAHA*
<didrocks> mterry: but seems the patches were lost in merges
<pitti> Sweetshark: MMMmmmmMmmmmmm mmm *mmmgMMmmm*!!!
<dobey> pitti: did you see my last message? :)
<pitti> dobey: dobey | pitti: right, i'm just explaining why we want it this way :)
<pitti> dobey: this one? yes
<dobey> 10:03 < dobey> right, and most all our fixes are redundant to verify  individually
<dobey> that one :)
<pitti> ah; yes, that's an MRE then
<pitti> we mostly need regression testing, the actual fixes should already be covered by new test cases
<dobey> mostly they are, but not everyting is easily testable, or tested. though of course with continuous integration, comes continuous improvement. but we're also pragmatic. :)
<didrocks> pitti: for your guadec flight, you are laying of at alvedro's airport, right?
<pitti> didrocks: alvedro? I have a layover in Madrid
<mterry> pitti, can you point me at that openal-soft bug you mentioned?
<pitti> mterry: it's not a bug report yet, it's in http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.svg
<pitti> mterry: I did some MIR filings and package reviews, but for this one I wasn't sure whether we really want it
<pitti> mterry: my gut feeling is that we have more than enough sound APIs in main already..
<mterry> pitti, :)  true.  let me look at it for a sec
<mterry> pitti, this is all for the kgoldrunner game?  Won't KDE be bumped to universe this cycle?
<pitti> mterry: that was the idea, yes
<pitti> mterry: oh, then we can drop openal-soft, too? even better
<mterry> pitti, yeah, the only rdepends I can see is kdegames
<Sweetshark> LibreOffice 3.6.0~alpha1 finished "./debian/rules build" on precise -- how it only need to survive packaging.
 * Sweetshark is excitedly watching the tar xz-compressing the 2GB libreoffice-dbg. It only takes half an hour.
<Sweetshark> xz need parallelization. 3 cores idling.
<pitti> mvo: it won't be long before aptdaemon implements more of the PK API than PK itself now :-P  https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/aptdaemon/pkcompat-enhancements/+merge/108201
<pitti> tkamppeter: ^ FYI, with that we'll have the necessary pieces all together
<pitti> mvo: as usual, writing the test took 80% of the time :)
<mterry> didrocks, pretty please can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/quickly/empty-version/+merge/108202 too?  Then I'll do an SRU for this, the flash template fix, and the extras bits
<didrocks> looking
<pitti> good night everyone!
<didrocks> good night pitti
<didrocks> mterry: fresh project doesn't have project_version?
<kenvandine> good night pitti!
<kenvandine> pitti, you'll be missed :-D
<didrocks> ah, they don't have on for ubuntu-application -derived template. and so '' (and so < '11.12') ok ;)
<didrocks> mterry: approved
<mterry2> didrocks, sorry power went off
<mterry2> didrocks, can you repeat anything from last few minutes?
 * mterry2 is on phone now
<jbicha> oh I guess we need to disable the annoying totem vegas plugin
<didrocks> 18:50:23      didrocks | mterry: fresh project doesn't have project_version?
<didrocks> 18:51:11      didrocks | ah, they don't have on for ubuntu-application -derived template. and so '' (and so < '11.12') ok ;)
<didrocks> 18:52:00      didrocks | mterry: approved
<didrocks> jbicha: vegas? waow, attractive! :)
<mterry2> didrocks, awesome.  quickly is weird sometimes.  ok will cut a release for Q and backport for 12.04
<didrocks> mterry2: I'm not *that* weird :p
<didrocks> mterry2: yeah, upgrade seemed to be a good idea at start
<didrocks> but when the need for derived template came
<didrocks> it added a lot of complexity
<didrocks> well, it's still running and looking at the right version and running the right upgrade
<didrocks> (and the idea/goal for the upgrade scripts were that they are indempotent)
<didrocks> but with this warning sentence, it's not the case :)
<mterry2> didrocks, yar, it's fine.  this warning was at fault, just the per-template versoning is a bit hard to grok
<jbicha> didrocks: not really, Vegas breaks Flash
<didrocks> jbicha: ah, it's not that flashy then :)
<didrocks> mterry2: yep, agreed :)
 * didrocks waves good evening
<mterry2> bye didrocks
<mterry> w00t for humble bundle 5
<mterry> dpm, heyo.  I bought the humble bundle to test this thing out, and going into the software center, redeeming it seems weird...  Like, I click on the banner, then get shown a list of just LIMBO
<dpm> hey mterry, thanks for the feedback, can you jump into #ca-internal on the Canonical server to report this?
<mterry> dpm, sure
<dpm> thanks!
<mvo> pitti: sweet, and ++ on completeness :)
<hggdh> anyone: please see to bug 993187
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 993187 in xorg "ubuntu 12.04 completely freezes frequently" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/993187
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-06-01
<pitti> Good morning
<jbicha> pitti: good morning
<jbicha> where should I report http://paste.ubuntu.com/1017372/
<pitti> hey jbicha, how are you?
<micahg> jbicha: which release is that?
<pitti> jbicha: well, that's by and large known; against packagekit, presumably
<pitti> jbicha: we need to stop packagekit from forcing the aptcc backend
<pitti> the apt backend is compatible with ubuntu-drivers-common, but not aptcc
<pitti> jbicha: alternatively, it's not currently being used yet, so if you don't need it to configure drivers just go ahead
<jbicha> micahg: that's current quantal; the "uninstalling ubuntu-desktop" part doesn't happen in precise
<pitti> if you want to test gnome-packagekit
<micahg> jbicha: the alternative on python-aptdaemon.pkcompat seems to have been dropped
<pitti> the thing that changed is that ubuntu-drivers-common has a Conflicts: packagekit-backend-aptcc
<pitti> oh, or that
<pitti> gnome-pacakgekit should actually just work with python-aptdaemon.pkcompat
<micahg> pitti: you did the merge :)
<pitti> so that could be fixed, too
<pitti> micahg: of g-packagekit? we have always be in sync, AFAICS
<micahg> oh, hrm
<micahg> for some reason I thought it was part of packagekit itself
<micahg> jbicha: so, talk to ximion and I'm sure he can fix it (unless he dropped it for some reason)
<micahg> pitti: sorry :), your merge was fine :)
<jbicha> I opened bug 1007249 if anyone wants to follow up :)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1007249 in packagekit "Trying to install packagekit on quantal uninstalls ubuntu-desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1007249
 * micahg guesses it is pitti's fault after all then :)
<micahg> nope, not pitti's fault, new conflict as he said though
<micahg> err..not new, just not as bad
<pitti> jbicha: I commented on the bug
<micahg> jbicha: and that's not necessarily your bug in the pastebin per se, the alternative on python-aptdaemon.pkcompat was dropped in 3.4.0-3
<pitti> glatzor: good morning!
<pitti> glatzor: soon the pkcompat branch will be more complete than packagekit's apt backend itself :-)
<pitti> glatzor: would you have some time today to review https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/aptdaemon/pkcompat-enhancements/+merge/108201 ?
<didrocks> good morning
<didrocks> ogra_: good morning, how are you?
<glatzor> morning pitti. great work!
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<glatzor> pitti, I will have a closer look at it later since I am away for some time now. see you
<pitti> hey glatzor; thanks!
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti!
<pitti> glatzor: I already added the RepoEnable() method, mvo reviewed that yesterday
<Laney> morning
<seb128> hey
<pitti> seb128: bonjour! how's live over there in the desktop team?
<seb128> pitti, guten tag! desktop is good and it's nice to still have you around here ;-) how is life in qa?
<seb128> pitti, team change at 5am, do you ever sleep?!
<pitti> seb128: I spent a good part of the morning doing emails, setting up MLs and their relatively sohphisticated G+ setup, etc.
<pitti> seb128: my wife tricked me again; I usually stay in bed for another 10 minutes or so after she leaves
<pitti> but usually that's around 5:30
<pitti> today she left a bit earlier
<pitti> I think she was taking the bus instead of the bicycle, as it was raining
<seb128> ah, ok
<seb128> we avoided the rain so far here
<seb128> but it's quite windy and cloudy today
<didrocks> salut seb128, ça va?
<seb128> didrocks, lut, ca va, c'est vendredi ! et toi ?
<didrocks> seb128: ça va bien, c'est vendredi oui ;)
<didrocks> (still very sunny here)
<seb128> didrocks, the forecast say you got to be lucky tomorrow as well but it's going to rain on sunday
<seb128> didrocks, 21°C rainy on sunday for Lyon
<didrocks> seb128: well, my week-end will be at an ubuntu booth anyway in a dark room :)
<seb128> ok, well maybe that will make it easier :p
<didrocks> heh, in some way, yeah ;)
<Laney> urg, aisleriot got synced
<Laney> can we drop it? :-)
<pitti> seb128: bug 1007149 -- funny: https://plus.google.com/107564545827215425270/posts/HRmUnCwDRb7
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1007149 in gvfs "Changing mount point from /media to /run/username/media broke encrypted devices" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1007149
<pitti> seb128: test cases have actually found a bug :)
<pitti> will look at that
<Sweetshark> g'morning.
<seb128> hey Sweetshark
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<Sweetshark> seb128: heya
<Sweetshark> seb128: will you drop me a note when you upload 3.5.4-0ubuntu1? I would tag that in the packaging repo then.
<seb128> Sweetshark: yeah, I think that's going to be a bit tricky, the new SRU teams is being a pain
<seb128> they rejected my glib stable update
<seb128> they seem to not want to take on upstream bug fix versions if those are not acked by the TB with an exception rule
<seb128> so I need to continue that discussion with slangasek today
<seb128> sweetshark: you might want to apply for an exception for libreoffice
<Sweetshark> seb128: should we wait a bit and then send the guys with pitchforks and torches to them? the guys who loose their document because of https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=46687 or https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=50173
<ubot2`> Freedesktop bug 46687 in UI "'Find' toolbar causes writer,calc,impress, not responding" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<Sweetshark> seb128: bureauratic crap.
<seb128> Sweetshark: they are taking a line where they think we should backport fixes for specific issues like those you pointed
<Sweetshark> *sigh*
<pitti> hm, I didn't read about that
<pitti> the new policy announcement just said "add test cases and regression potential to all bugs"
<Sweetshark> seb128: they can call back when LibreOffice has a team as big as others handling >10Mio. LOC. ... like for example the kernel team.
<pitti> well, the practical conclusion to "we don't accept a new microrelease" is "we just don't upload them", not "we cherrypick 50 patches"
<seb128> pitti, I had an hour discussion with Clint and Steve about that after they reject my glib stable update
<BigWhale> Good Morning.
<seb128> pitti, slangasek basically argues that the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates states "If all of the changes are appropriate for an SRU"
<seb128> pitti, so that we should prove that every single commit fixes a bug worth SRUing
<seb128> which is often not the case, you have low importance fixes in the middle of point releases
<seb128> well I'm really unhappy about it, they told me to go to the TB to get an exception for glib stable updates because that's something the SRU team doesn't have the power to grant but the TB has
<seb128> discussion to be continued...
<Laney> hrm
<Laney> we should rather fix the SRU process /in general/ for micro releases
<seb128> right
<seb128> I refuse to go to the TB for glib, that's just pushing the problem on the next source
<Laney> propose a more general topic, I'll be happy to turn up
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128>  
<seb128> on other news, duflu keeps rocking ;-)
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~vanvugt/compiz/XDamageReport/+merge/108307
<seb128> 2x frame rate
<seb128> 50-75% reduction in CPU
<seb128> 99% reduction in X event traffic
<seb128> on intel
<Laney> args
<Laney> does bzr bd keep old working directories?
<Laney> it thought the command failed, so discarded what i was working on
<pitti> shoudl still be in ../build-area/ ?
<Laney> ah, yes
<Laney> I didn't know what it was using (searched /tmp)
<didrocks> ogra_: hey, not sure that you saw my ping this morning :)
<ogra_> didrocks, no, i missed it, sorry, whats up ?
<didrocks> ogra_: I pushed the same compiz with the new boost on quantal
<didrocks> ogra_: but gcc4.7 plays (as it played with unity) and so FTBFS on armel
<ogra_> feel free to ignore armel, how about armhf ?
<didrocks> ogra_: should be minor stuff to fix, but I would appreciate someone with an arm box to fix those issues
<didrocks> ogra_: same, armhf failed as well
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> we should talk to alf_  then
<didrocks> ogra_: it's in the patch, there are the usage of some calls that gcc4.7 doesn't like
<didrocks> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/106519945/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-armel.compiz_1%3A0.9.7.8-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<didrocks> alf_: ^
 * ogra_ is pretty busy getting images to build before thu, i dont have many spare HW cycles for building atm
<didrocks> it should be an hour of work at most
<didrocks> but the time to fix one thing, upload to a ppa, get to the next crash…
<didrocks> well crash/build failure
<didrocks> (got just 5 in unity, some googling was enough to fix the warnings)
<didrocks> let's see when alf_ is around :)
<didrocks> alf_: for the first build failure, you just need to add "virtual" to the destructor of your virtual class
<ogra_> yeah, might be tricky to catch anyone from linaro this week, they are all in HK
<ogra_> (linaro connect week)
<ogra_> didrocks, note that we dont have an GLES drivers for any of the quantal kernels yet, so we can not even test the binaries
<ogra_> (even if they would build)
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, but the code really didn't change (even no backport at all), it's just a rebuild and gcc4.7 is more picky :)
<ogra_> yeah, but we wont get any use of having the code built atm, couldnt  we temporary drop Werror on arm builds to just overcome the build failure ?
<ogra_> (the only thing i'm concerned about wrt compiz atm is installability of depening packages (i.e. image builds))
<ogra_> nobody will be able to use it until the vendors get us updated GLES drivers ... which i doubt will happen before A1 (even unlikely to happen before A2 i guess)
<didrocks> ogra_: sure, we can do that
<seb128> didrocks, speaking about a1, you and sam own 8 or the 9 a1 workitems remaining for the team (compiz keybindings stuff), what do you think about moving those to a2?
<didrocks> seb128: I prefer to do that when we are on the target (as most of them are more "working on them and getting them ready" than "land them")
<didrocks> if you don't mind :)
<seb128> didrocks, ok, some of them like "drop the g-s-d patch" will clearly not happen for a1, but we can move them next week if you prefer to wait
<didrocks> ogra_: if I give you a branch, do you have some armhf machine to start a build there?
<didrocks> seb128: I'll triage later today those who realistically won't do it, ok?
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<ogra_> hmm
<didrocks> yw :)
<seb128> didrocks, I'm just trying to not be pointed out at the release meeting because our a1 chart is way behind trend ;-)
<ogra_> didrocks, that will prevent me from image testing on that arch then, but give it to me and i'll try to shove it in somewhere
<didrocks> ogra_: thanks :)
<didrocks> ogra_: lp:~didrocks/compiz/build-armhf-build
<didrocks> seb128: hehe, got it :)
<didrocks> seb128: just tell that some are "getting them ready" not "land them"
<seb128> didrocks, ok, thanks
<didrocks> hum, there is no link in the ui to get the "per user/per milestone"
<didrocks> it's one or the other, but no link to the page I want (which is, merging both)
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, I don't know of a combined page either
<seb128> didrocks, I was just looking at http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-quantal/canonical-desktop-team-quantal-alpha-1
<didrocks> seb128: I'm sure there is one
<didrocks> just no link
<seb128> right
<seb128> which means you need to guess the name
<seb128> not very handy
<didrocks> indeed :)
<didrocks> ok, using the team one
<didrocks> seb128: with those changes, you should stay alive from the release meeting :)
<seb128> didrocks, wououh \o/ ;-)
<seb128> thanks!
 * didrocks takes care about seb128's health ;)
<ogra_> you make kate look like a monster !
<ogra_> she's *not* eating devs :)
<seb128> yet? :p
 * seb128 hides
<ogra_> well, for breakfast and lunch at least :)
<seb128> cyphermox, hey
<seb128> pitti, what's the way to re-enable apport sending of bugs to launchpad?
<seb128> pitti, it used to be editing /etc/default/apport before whoopsie time
<seb128> pitti, i.e https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1002506/comments/5
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1002506 in nautilus "nautilus: ERROR:nautilus-places-sidebar.c:1885:open_selected_bookmark: assertion failed: (sidebar->go_to_after_mount_slot == NULL)" [Low,New]
<seb128> cyphermox, could you have a look to bug #1007221, is the statement "need to empty hostname to use dhcp provided hostnames" true?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1007221 in lightdm "Removing /etc/hostname results in failed first login attempt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1007221
<pitti> seb128: comment out the problem_types line in /etc/apport/crashdb.conf
<seb128> kenvandine, ^ try that as well
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> woot, thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, let me know if that works for you
<kenvandine> it did
<seb128> great
<seb128> pitti, did you get feature request to have an ubuntu-bug flag to force submitting a bug to launchpad?
<seb128> pitti, I would prefer having a command I can give to users to run to report their issues rather than asking them to go edit conffiles
<pitti> seb128: I didn't; you can just edit the file, or if it's per-package, have a package hook which ships a db without that option
<pitti> seb128: I'm afraid we don't have a simple one for that right now
<seb128> pitti, it's not by package, but we have an increasing number of users who report bad quality bugs because they can't submit them through apport anymore
<seb128> or rather they think they can, same as kenvandine, they just get a .upload
<seb128> can->can't
<seb128> pitti, does it seem a valid request for you? i.e should I file a bug against apport for a simple command to do what ubuntu-bug used to do?
<pitti> seb128: ev wanted to make it a lot simpler/possible to create an LP bug from an error.u.c. report; that might be better?
<pitti> seb128: such a simple option could only be a hack; it's certainly possible, but it would clutter the code
<seb128> pitti, once we get there it will be better yes, meanwhile we are getting segfault bugs filed by hand with stacktrace ... let's move to #ubuntu-devel
<kenvandine> dpm, http://ubuntuone.com/7Ux1nDUF430KsRggg5L9Oa
<ogra_> didrocks, oh, btw, when does the desktop team finally get ARM HW so you guys can do build tests yourself ?
<kenvandine> dpm,  as an example for the tutorial i added gwibber posting to the pastebinit gedit plugin :)
<didrocks> ogra_: not a question to ask to me :) I dont' have any ETA
<ogra_> ( rickspencer3 and pgraner promised that would happen "soon" at UDS)
<Laney> ogra_: maybe we could get a nonvirt/arm enabled ppa?
<ogra_> Laney, well, all employees have full access to one (i manage the team thats responsible for access to that)
<Laney> to a ppa?
<Laney> which one?
<ogra_> just needs a ping to me :)
<ogra_> canonical-arm-dev
<Laney> good to know
<Laney> do you know what happened to scheat btw?
<ogra_> nope
<Laney> k, guess that is an IS question rather
<ogra_> yeah, or web-ops, not sure who is responsible for it now
 * Laney doesn't understand the distinction
<ogra_> me neither, but there is one (i.e. buildd issues are now web-ops issues)
<dpm> kenvandine, oh wow, that's awesome! So has the fix to make the widget work already been SRU'd?
<kenvandine> not yet
<kenvandine> i'll do that on monday
<kenvandine> and write up the tutorial over the weekend
<rickspencer3> ogra_, so, I think the hardware is on the way to London as we speak, we ordered *a lot* of Panda boards
<ogra_> yay
<rickspencer3> we'll hand them out, with strings attached, basically, you've got to use the Panda board to run or test Ubuntu in some way
<ogra_> rickspencer3, thats great, since doing test builds for others blocks my HW for other planned work
<rickspencer3> I'm planning on trying to turn one into my primary desktop when I get back the US in August
<ogra_> haha, thats brave
<rickspencer3> ogra_, don't say that!
<rickspencer3> I don't use mono or java, so I should be ok ;)
<ogra_> i would suggest waiting for working quantal images though, you dont want to run a desktop off the SD
<ogra_> (and quantal will switch to USB root by default with the new live imagesw)
<rickspencer3> ogra_, well, I think it would be more useful to run Quantal, and this won't be until August
<ogra_> ah, yeah, then we should be good
<ogra_> s/then/by then/
<rickspencer3> and with daily quality, it should be usable very day ;)
<ogra_> for 3D we have to wait for the vendors to give us drivers for the used kernel version etc
<ogra_> that usually only happens a week before release or so in case of TI at least
<ogra_> and all others are a matter of luck anyway wrt 3D
 * ogra_ thinks dropping unity-2d was the worst idea ever in the light of arm
<didrocks> data/general-hooks/automatix.py -> automatix still exists or is it just the same name? :)
<ogra_> eeek !
<didrocks> (see the apport upload)
<ogra_> heh, ask pitti then :)
<didrocks> ah, it's a crash report blocker if automatix is on the system :)
<ogra_> i think automatix was discontinued long ago
<didrocks> ultamatix, snif, good old days :)
<didrocks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automatix_(software)
<JanC> and Ubuntu Ultimate Edition!
<ogra_> hah, ultramatix.com gets you to a wordpress setup page :)
<ogra_> (linked from wikipedia)
<ogra_> so i bet even that is dead
<dobey> kenvandine: should bug #1007421 not be against overlay-scrollbar or whatever instead?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1007421 in ubuntuone-control-panel "ubuntuone-control-panel-qt has no scrollbars on quantal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1007421
<kenvandine> dobey, not sure
<kenvandine> was just thinking about that
<kenvandine> i was thinking about writing a quick pyqt app with scrolling to reproduce it
<dobey> kenvandine: does scrolling work in skype or mumble?
<kenvandine> to see if u1 is doing something weird or not
<kenvandine> dunno, i don't have either :)
 * kenvandine tries
<dobey> well install some qt app with scrollbars and see if it has scrollbars :)
<dobey> the crash is deep in C++, so probably not pyqt specific
<kenvandine> yeah, just easy to write a simple test
<kenvandine> but i can try skype
<dobey> or qtcreator
<kenvandine> unless you have other suggestions for qt apps to try?
<ralsina> kenvandine: whenever you need a test qt app: http://code.google.com/p/devicenzo/source/browse/trunk/devicenzo.py
<dobey> or that
<kenvandine> great
<ralsina> http://devicenzo.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/devicenzo.py for the .py directly
<kenvandine> that segfaults
<kenvandine> oh... now it doesn't
 * kenvandine scratches head
<dobey> kenvandine: yay memory issues
<kenvandine> i crashes it i run python myself
<kenvandine> no scrollbars though
 * kenvandine adds overlay-scrollbars to this bug
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> i do get scrollbars in qtcreator though
<dobey> huh
<dobey> the overlay ones, or the qt ones?
<seb128> jbicha, hey
<kenvandine> qt ones
<seb128> pitti, did you have any opinion on whetever we still need,want a dvd image, or was that discussed at UDS?
<dobey> kenvandine: weird. maybe qtcreator is disabling glib main loop integration?
<dobey> kenvandine: do you get scrollbars if you do "QT_NO_GLIB=1 ubuntuone-control-panel-qt" instead?
<kenvandine> dobey, no... but i also get no list of folders :)
<kenvandine> so it wouldn't be big enough to scroll :)
<kenvandine> no devices either
<dobey> kenvandine: ok, try devicenzo then.
<dobey> you can load an arbitrary long web page so you have to scroll, in it at least :)
<kenvandine> dobey, no scrollbar either
<jbicha> seb128: happy Friday!
<jbicha> I'm not able to duplicate popey's bug 1007438
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1007438 in totem "hud appears as totem 'presses' alt to inhibit screensaver" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1007438
<seb128> jbicha, hey, happy friday, how are you?
<popey> jbicha: playing a video full screen
<popey> ?
<dobey> kenvandine: hrmm, weird
<dobey> kenvandine: do you have virtualbox-qt installed?
<seb128> jbicha, you dropped that change when you merged
<seb128>   * debian/control.in:
<seb128>     - don't Build-Depends on libxtst-dev so the codepath generating fake key
<seb128>       events is disabled, those events lead to weird behaviours with
<seb128>       some applications or the unity hud
<jbicha> popey: yeah I tried that too and waited 30 seconds...and nothing popped up
<popey> jbicha: on latest quantal?
<jbicha> popey: yes, totem on unity 3D on quantal
<jbicha> seb128: supposedly the bug was fixed in totem already https://bugzilla.gnome.org/669110 it looks like we should drop the libxtst-dev build-depends anyway as it's not needed now
<popey> jbicha: how odd. I have a bunch of held back packages, but nothing seemingly related
<jbicha> popey: reboot? ;)
<popey> jbicha: I'll restart and try again lat...
<popey> :D
<seb128> jbicha, btw what do you think about dropping the debian patch to not use clutter in totem?
<seb128> jbicha, "supposedly the bug was fixed in totem already" ... those commits are in master only, not gnome-3-4 serie
<jbicha> seb128: it's disabled already "Disable d/p/02_revert_clutter.patch for now, doesn't apply against 3.4.0."
<seb128> jbicha, ok, good
<jbicha> seb128: oh, tricky
<jbicha> I guess dropping libxtst-dev should be good enough & we'll probably get totem 3.5 soonish anyway
<Sweetshark> libreoffice-3.6.0~alpha1 finished building in 1h52min!
<Sweetshark> awesome.
<mlankhorst> Glad I'm not sweetshark any more :)
<Sweetshark> mlankhorst: huh?
<mlankhorst> from swapping nametags around at uds
<Sweetshark> mlankhorst: *hrhr*
<kenvandine> Sweetshark, about bug 754562
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 754562 in lo-menubar "soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_table_lookup() (Libreoffice with lo-menubar crash from page preview)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/754562
<kenvandine> that should have been fixed in the release aruiz rolled a couple weeks ago right?
<kenvandine> which is a pretty big diff from what was shipped in precise
<vsingh165> Anyone here experienced with nautilus?  I'm trying to implement the ability to recursively change ownership of enclosed files in a folder into the nautilus file properties window, as detailed bug #822993
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 822993 in nautilus "Applying Permissions to enclosed files in Nautilus' Folder Properties window doesn't work" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/822993
<seb128> vsingh165, you might want to ask on irc.gnome.org #nautilus or #gnome-hackers
<Sweetshark> kenvandine: I assume so, but I havent looked at the diff tbh or verified that yet.
<Laney> what are all these untracked packges in versions?
<seb128> Laney, "untracked"?
<kenvandine> Sweetshark, if so, could you try to backport just enough to fix that bug for precise?
<Laney> seb128: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/versions.html
<seb128> oh, that's new
<vsingh165> seb128:  I know what the issue is with the bug (I had emailed you earlier about it).  Basically, there's no functionality in the button to check the ownership of the current dir, so therefore, there's no way to recursively apply ownership.
<Laney> there are quite a few grey columns now that i've not seen before
<Laney> rows
<seb128> Laney, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+junk/versions/revision/435
<seb128> Laney, I guess
<seb128> Laney, they are the packages the desktop team is not "interested" in
<Sweetshark> kenvandine: jikes. im kinda out of timeslots ;)
<seb128> Laney, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+junk/versions/revision/438 as well
<Laney> maybe i never noticed them before
<seb128> Laney, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+junk/versions/revision/474
<seb128> Laney, that's pretty recent changes from robert_ancell, the untracked commit is from today
<Laney> i bet it comes from the germinate stuff indeed
<Laney> should we just hide the untracked ones?
<seb128> well, we always unsed germinate to hide stuff not on the CD
<seb128> i.e the "+" next to "package"
<jbicha> cyphermox: the evolution-rss developer is still releasing tarballs, they're just hidden http://gnome.eu.org/evolution-rss-0.3.91.tar.xz
<seb128> Laney, I will send an email to robert_ancell to ask if he could do a status update on the mailing list about his changes
<cyphermox> jbicha: I looked there precisely and never saw it
<Laney> ok, sounds good
<jbicha> cyphermox: I sent him an email though because it's not very nice :(
<seb128> cyphermox, hey, did you see my ping earlier?
<cyphermox> yup; updated the bug
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<cyphermox> it's true, we explicitly don't change the hostname
<cyphermox> because it used to be done and it breaks things, nevermind how evil it is in the first place anyway
<seb128> cyphermox, right, I was wondering if that was a valid usecase,bug to edit it this way or if they just got what they ask for with the hack they are doing
<cyphermox> pretty much the end
<cyphermox> but if they installed on the same network the username in the installer would default to what DHCP provides
<cyphermox> so in effect, it would "just work"
<cyphermox> changing the hostname in /etc/hostname without changing /etc/hosts is totally wrong though
<Laney> dobey: yo, just tried a test build of libu1 to try and fix the ftbfs but it went through ok
<Laney> maybe you can give back
<dobey> Laney: in quantal?
<Laney> yes
<Laney> unless of course my sbuild is funky
<dobey> well, the ftbfs was because webkit or curl was broken i think, so that might be fixed now
<Laney> indeed it could be something external
<Laney> and seems to be that way
<Laney> you've got another trivial mp for the client too.
 * didrocks waves good evening :)
<cyphermox> Laney: dobey: that giveback thing was about ubuntuone-client-gnome right?
<cyphermox> Laney: local build doesn't fail on includes other than glib/glib.h; but actual build in archive does?
<dobey> cyphermox: no
<dobey> cyphermox: it was about libubuntuone (which i clicked the retry build on and it succeeded)
<cyphermox> ok
<dobey> cyphermox: ubuntuone-client-gnome needs patching
<cyphermox> how so?
<cyphermox> is it in your todo?
<dobey> because new glib added some new #error in the headers
<cyphermox> I'd like to get it off the NBS list
<cyphermox> if it's just that I can take care of it
<dobey> cyphermox: yeah. feel free to ignore it. laney just submitted a branch to fix it
<cyphermox> alright
<dobey> but his fix breaks it in a different way, so need him to fix that
<dobey> cyphermox: and i'll be doing a new release of u1 stuff on monday, for quantal
<cyphermox> alright
<dobey> Laney: can you change your vote to Abstain, away from "Resubmit" on your proposal? you don't need to vote on your own proposals :)
 * Sweetshark digs through fedora vendor patches and pokes devs to upstream them. fun!
<dobey> what are you talking about? only ubuntu doesn't send patches upstream!
<dobey> :)
<Sweetshark> ahhh, thats the right way to start off a friendship, dear quantal: bug 1007616.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1007616 in gcc-defaults "gcc internal compiler error in force_move_args_size_note, at combine-stack-adj.c:419" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1007616
<Sweetshark> nothing like a good old suicidal gcc to start off a relationship with the new series ....
<chrisccoulson> Sweetshark, i'm glad i'm not the only person who hits compiler issues ;)
<Sweetshark> chrisccoulson: proposing a oneline testsuite for gcc: "for pkg in libreoffice firefox; do apt-get build-dep $pkg; apt-get source $pkg; pushd $pkg*; dpkg-buildpackage -uc -us; popd; done"
<micahg> that would only work if libreoffice and firefox were perfect code :)
<Sweetshark> micahg: they are!
<micahg> Sweetshark: as far is firefox is concerned we can't even rely on the test suite at this point due to (I'm told) issues with our toolchain
<micahg> *Firefox test suite
<Sweetshark> micahg: at least an internal compiler error is never right, even if you would have given gcc uncompiled perl as input (i would sympathize with suicidal moods then, but still ...)
<micahg> heh, true
<Laney> dobey: I don't know how votes work :(((((((((((((((((((
<Laney> I thought it meant "I am resubmitting this"
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-06-02
<Optichip> jasoncwarner_: you about?
<bryceh> Optichip, it's Saturday for him; doubt you'll see him until tomorrow
<Optichip> ahh ok thanks bryceh just noticed the person that was looking for him the other day was online
<david__> is jasoncwarner here
<Optichip> nope techman
<Optichip> I just Pm'd you on Mumble
<david__> oh I just noticed his name was kind of dimmed out
<Optichip> it's his Saturday so he won't be back until at least tomorrow
<Optichip> Saturday for him that is...
<bryceh> proper etiquette would be to just ask whatever question you have, and then stay online so when he's around he can answer and you'll get it next time you log in and check your scrollback
<bryceh> otherwise you get to play ping pong for a week :-)
<bryceh> pm him if it's anything private (or not appropriate to this channel)
<bryceh> david__, probably you really want TheMuso to chat with, as he's the guru on the desktop team for accessibility questions.  you might pm your Q's to him directly
<bryceh> david__, TheMuso is in australia so also is off for the weekend but should be around tomorrow.
<dupondje> Something changed with gnome-shell recently ?
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-06-03
<kimprince> Hi, Just wondering what email client everyone is using?  I'm looking for a change from Thunderbird...
<roshan_> Hello
<roshan_> I have question about changing the location of the password prompt in the login screen
<roshan_> Do I need to edit loginprompt.ui for changing the location of the password field in ubuntu login screen ?
<roshan_> Anyone ?
<roshan_> Hello
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-05-27
<Mirv_> morning
<mlankhorst> morning!
<pitti> Good morning
<desrt> pitti: thanks for reminding me that it's past my bed time
<desrt> good night!
<pitti> heh
<pitti> desrt: sleep well!
<jibel> good morning
<didrocks> salut jibel, bon week-end?
<jibel> salut didrocks! très bon w.e. et toi ?
<didrocks> jibel: pareil! plutôt resté à l'intérieur à cause de la pluie, juste marché 12 kms :/ mais bon… Aujourd'hui grand soleil (le seul jour jusqu'à lundi prochain apparemment)
<Mirv> we had some summer cottage preparation work, healthy outside exercise
<didrocks> Mirv: oh nice, lucky you! I wish summer will finally starts here for more than a day :)
<didrocks> or at least, spring!
<Sweetshark> Goood Moin!
<didrocks> oh, it's a Sweetshark :)
 * Sweetshark feels much cooler now, having collected the business card of a member of parlament on the weekend ...
<Sweetshark> Achievement Unlocked
<didrocks> :)
<Sweetshark> seb128: Please tell me I dont have to do this, and that it perfectly fine to upload a still somewhat shaky LibreOffice-4.1.0~beta1 to saucy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1182170/comments/7
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1182170 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "libreoffice FTBFS in saucy" [High,In progress]
<Sweetshark> :/
<didrocks> tjaalton: mlankhorst: jibel seems to have issues with the nvidia module not loading on saucy, is that known?
<mlankhorst> log?
<mlankhorst> and nvidia kernel module, or xorg driver module
<seb128> hey desktopers, happy monday
<didrocks> salut seb128, joyeux lundi! :)
<mlankhorst> bonjour
<seb128> didrocks, lut, à toi aussi ;-)
<seb128> mlankhorst, hey
<jibel> didrocks, mlankhorst bug 1184536 with nvidia compiz starts but not unity
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1184536 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity failed to load with nvidia-current" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1184536
<didrocks> yeah, so all those Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<didrocks> this is understing, any idea mlankhorst?
<mlankhorst> looks like libGL.so is wrong
<mlankhorst> you're probably using mesa libgl against nvidia somehow
<mlankhorst> hm weirder, still
<didrocks> mlankhorst: any way, we can provide more info?
<mlankhorst> tseliot might know more, what does glxinfo say?
<didrocks> jibel: ^
 * tseliot looking
<mlankhorst> it really looks like a wrongly installed nvidia driver to me, though
<didrocks> Mirv: we should have done Qt today, with this issue on jenkins :p
<jibel> mlankhorst, tseliot output of glxinfo attached to the report
<mlankhorst> now that's weird
<mlankhorst> and if you start compiz in the same way?
<tseliot> jibel: also what's the output of this command? update-alternatives --display x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf
<tseliot> err... direct rendering: Yes server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<mlankhorst> tseliot: yeah I have no idea what's going on there
<tseliot> mlankhorst: doesn't glxinfo call glXQueryExtension?
<mlankhorst> it should
<mlankhorst> I have no idea how the errors from the gnome-session can be from the same configuration..
<jibel> tseliot, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1184536/+attachment/3687714/+files/update-alternatives.log
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1184536 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity failed to load with nvidia-current" [Undecided,New]
<tseliot> jibel: yes, it looks fine, as the rest. I don't think it depends on the nvidia package
<mlankhorst> jibel: just to be sure, starting unity manually fails too?
<jibel> mlankhorst, it fails too
<mlankhorst> ldd /usr/lib/compiz/libunityshell.so |grep GL ?
<jibel> mlankhorst, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5706210/
<mlankhorst> looks sane enough
<mlankhorst> i have no idea in what funny way you messed up your system :/
<jibel> mlankhorst, I don't know either, I'm just running a standard saucy and apt-get install nvidia-current :)
<tseliot> jibel: was it a clean installation of Saucy?
<jibel> tseliot, upgraded from raring but nothing fancy
<tseliot> hmm...
<tseliot> jibel: one last thing: what's the output of ps aux | grep X
<jibel> tseliot, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5706215/
<tseliot> jibel: it is weird. Can you reproduce it across reboots?
<tseliot> jibel: also, what's the output of "dkms status"
<jibel> tseliot, I did not count how many reboots since this morning, and it fails reliably :) output of dkms http://paste.ubuntu.com/5706223/
<tseliot> jibel: and what happens if you uninstall nvidia? Does compiz work properly?
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, although there is always enough Qt stuff for me to do :)
<tseliot> mlankhorst: I'm wondering if something changed in Xlib and maybe compiz needs to be rebuilt against it
<Mirv> it's good that saucy Qt is about set up now, for anything that builds against it
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, keep me posted if you need to upgrade anything to saucy, let's use that downtime in a profitable way :)
<Mirv> didrocks: I will, currently looking at some precise/quantal Qt updates
<mlankhorst> tseliot: I have no idea, sounds weird if that was the case
<tseliot> very
<tseliot> jibel: and another thing you can check is if running a guest session works
<mitya57> Sweetshark: when you asked your question seb128 was not here yet, please ask it again
 * mitya57 wants fixed libreoffice because it currently blocks poppler transition
<jibel> tseliot, ah, a guest session works fine
<tseliot> jibel: so I guess something wrong must have happened to your compiz settings. Something like this should help: dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<tseliot> jibel: log in with your username this time
<seb128> mitya57, xnox was working on making libreoffice build on saucy's toolchain
<mitya57> seb128: did you read Sweetshark's last comments on bug 1182170?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1182170 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "libreoffice FTBFS in saucy" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1182170
<seb128> mitya57, no, I didn't even know about that bug
<mitya57> actually the question was: <Sweetshark> seb128: Please tell me I dont have to do this, and that it perfectly fine to upload a still somewhat shaky LibreOffice-4.1.0~beta1 to saucy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1182170/comments/7
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1182170 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "libreoffice FTBFS in saucy" [High,In progress]
<seb128> mitya57, well, it seems like Sweetshark is on it
<jibel> tseliot, a reset fixed it, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5706270/ this is the diff of the dconf settings before and after the reset if it helps
<jibel> didrocks, ^
<mitya57> yes, but either he should upload 4.1 beta or we won't see the fix any time soon :)
<tseliot> I'm no expert in compiz settings, hopefully Didier will shed light on it
<jibel> tseliot, thanks for your help
<tseliot> jibel: np
<didrocks> jibel: weird, that you have ccp, I'll try to reproduce the upgrade
<didrocks> seems some plugins didn't stick from the upgrade
<didrocks> (some missing plugins, the most noticeable being the opengl one)
<Sweetshark> 09:42 < Sweetshark> seb128: Please tell me I dont have to do this, and that it perfectly fine to upload a still somewhat shaky LibreOffice-4.1.0~beta1 to saucy:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1182170/comments/7
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1182170 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "libreoffice FTBFS in saucy" [High,In progress]
<Sweetshark> :/
<seb128> Sweetshark, your call ... define "shaky libreoffice"?
<seb128> Sweetshark, but uploading 4.1.0 beta1 wfm
<Sweetshark> seb128: well, as a beta it hasnt seen too much testing (Its only 4 days old and has so far only seen testing by those who are nuts enough to try daily builds of libreoffice ;) )
<seb128> Sweetshark, are libreoffice betas usually stable enough to get work done? or do they segfault every 5 minutes when you are trying to edit documents?
<Sweetshark> seb128: I wouldnt exclude the possibility of the second, at least for beta1. beta2 is usually better.
<seb128> Sweetshark, seems like it would be better to keep beta1 in a ppa then?
<Sweetshark> seb128: So, no, I dont really feel comfortable dumping beta1 on the archive right now. I just dont like to bisect 10000 commits :/.
<seb128> Sweetshark, what are you looking for in those 10000 commits? a fix for the failing test?
<mlankhorst> Sweetshark: only 14 iterations!
<seb128> Sweetshark, how long does a build take on your box? you said it's 16 build at max
<seb128> seems like you just need to let your box work for a day for that?
<Sweetshark> seb128: Yep, any first 4.1/saucy upload should spend some time in a PPA. After all, our build also might be somewhat different from the upstream one (e.g. trouble introduced by our gcc/boost/whatever ...)
<Sweetshark> seb128: the builds arent what is annoying -- 4.0 doesnt build unpatched against our saucy gcc/boost, so I have to patch/backport the build fixes on each step ....
<seb128> oh, "fun"
<seb128> Sweetshark, what is failing, a test? can't you just disable that test until we get 4.1 beta 2 ?
<Sweetshark> seb128: yep, that would work.
<seb128> Sweetshark, then what about doing that?
<Sweetshark> seb128: In seems like the lazy thing to do, but really is probably the right thing to do indeed.
 * Sweetshark checks how far beta2 is off.
<seb128> Sweetshark, well, "lazy" ... there are only so many hours in a day, that issue doesn't seem worth spending days on
<Sweetshark> beta2 is June, 3rd-9th. Seems reasonable to go directly for that.
<Sweetshark> seb128: Have I told you recently that I love you? ;)
<seb128> haha
<pitti> nous aimons tous seb128 !
 * seb128 hugs pitti
 * pitti te donne une accolade en retour
<pitti> seb128: ça va ?
<seb128> pitti, oui, ça va bien, il fait beau aujourd'hui !
<seb128> et toi ?
<pitti> je me sense comme hiver à nouveau
<pitti> beacoup de pluie tout le week-end
<pitti> et 6 °C
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> ici il a fait beau samedi
<seb128> 15°C et du soleil
<pitti> je le veux aussi !
<jbicha> seb128: vala-0.20 will be default for saucy right?
<seb128> jbicha, not decided, 0.18 is still default for the moment, why?
<seb128> we need to test build the unity lenses with 0.20 and check they are still working before looking at changing
<jbicha> I was just curious since Debian dropped 0.18 and .20 is default there
<seb128> ok, I see no reason to not change if everything is working fine
<seb128> we just need to test rebuild what is on the CD
<jbicha> by the way it looks like gnome-shell 3.6 doesn't really work with gtk 3.8
<seb128> hum, nobody tested that during all the time we were preparing gtk 3.8? what is the issue?
<jbicha> darkxst said "it's getting stuck trying to read the mouse pointer position"
<jbicha> clicks aren't working and it very quickly gets too bogged down to do anything
<seb128> what is needed to update gnome-shell to 3.8?
<jbicha> gnome-desktop3 which didn't look like too bad of a transition except that g-s-d will need some work
<jbicha> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/log/?qt=grep&q=gnome-desktop
<seb128> no g-s-d/g-c-c
<seb128> e.g for input methods
<jbicha> right, I meant backporting several commits (so that g-s-d can rebuild) and checking to make sure things still work
<jbicha> we'll also need gsettings-desktop-schemas but we reverted the 2 commits that drop schemas we're still using
<pitti> seb128: do we already have some plan to update to g-s-d 3.8?}
<pitti> seb128: 3.6's power plugin doesn't work all that well with current logind (bug 1180513)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1180513 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "lid close actions are ignored laptop always suspends" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1180513
<pitti> I can backport the necessary changes, but want to avoid effort if we are going to update to 3.8 anyway
<seb128> pitti, g-s-d/g-c-c are a bit tricky due to input methods/ibus and fallback mode drop in 3.8
<seb128> pitti, we will eventually do it, but focus is on the phone and I'm not sure how much time we can spend sorting out g-s-d/g-c-c updates this cycle
<pitti> seb128: ack, thanks
<jbicha> software-center is pretty fragile here, by just clicking around I can get it to crash and it takes X down with it
<desrt> jbicha: sounds like X is fragile, rather
<seb128> jbicha, xorg going down is an xorg issue, you should report a bug with your Xorg.log
<ogra_> just use Mir :P
<desrt> ;)
 * didrocks waves good evening
<desrt> didrocks: ciao!
<didrocks> desrt: see you tomorrow!
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-05-28
<pitti> Good morning
<desrt> pitti: okay... this is just getting ridiculous now
<pitti> desrt: hey, how are you?
<pitti> time to go to bed? :-)
<desrt> good :)
<desrt> no.  it's not!
<desrt> you wake up too early :p
<pitti> "get woken up" is more accurate
<desrt> did you spawn?
<pitti> but it's light outside, and I've slept 7 hours, so I can just as well get up
<desrt> ah.  didn't think so :)
<didrocks> hey
 * didrocks wonders if he's the only one to not be able to start the unity session and can start the gnome-shell, but freeze after few seconds
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<pitti> didrocks: hmm, perhaps I shouldn't try to restart my desktop session after this morning's dist-upgrade? :-)
<didrocks> pitti: it was yesterday's upgrade TBH :)
<pitti> didrocks: no, I can start a session for another user just fine
<didrocks> hem, that's really weird…
<darkxst> didrocks, gnome-shell is broken
<didrocks> darkxst: ok, but I'm still kicked out unity when logging in :)
<darkxst> some combination of gtk and/or clutter updates
<didrocks> interesting, lightdm things that authentification failed (even if I could enter the gnome-shell session)
<didrocks> downgrading lightdm didn't fix it
 * didrocks continues digging
<didrocks> robert_ancell: hey, if you are still around, anyway to have more pam info when the authentification failed through lightdm?
 * didrocks still wonders why he can log in a gnome-shell session
<didrocks> nevermind, the failed authentification should be something it's trying beforehand
<didrocks> it doesn't even seem to get to the point to start gnome-session…
<didrocks> even weirder: cp -a /usr/share/xsessions/ubuntu.desktop /usr/share/xsessions/ubuntu2.desktop -> this one works…
 * didrocks is on his ubuntu2 session, changing in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/ to have ubuntu2 detected instead of ubuntu for now
<jibel> good morning
<didrocks> salut jibel!
<jibel> salut didrocks !
<mlankhorst> fun!
 * didrocks clearly has no idea what's going on…
<mlankhorst> didrocks: but will unity still be loaded in that case? considering unity support script checks for DESKTOP_SESSION=ubuntu
<didrocks> mlankhorst: I changed it in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/65compiz_profile-on-session
<didrocks> to load the right profile
<didrocks> but everything with DESKTOP_SESSION in path containing "ubuntu" either doesn't exist or have nothing relevant
<mlankhorst> ah
<didrocks> and not having gnome-session logs seems to show that gnome-session even doesnt' get any output
 * didrocks should maybe right it with --debug
<seb128> hey desktopers
<sil2100> Hello!
<mlankhorst> bonjour
<seb128> oh, just for the record we debugged didrocks' login issue
<didrocks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/1184878
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1184878 in upstart (Ubuntu) "when upstart init the session jobs, it should be robust against environment changes (fallback?)" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> mlankhorst: pitti ^
<seb128> it was due to a broken PATH in /etc/environment (not listing /sbin which makes "init" not be found)
<didrocks> it's quite brutal though :p
<didrocks> hey sil2100!
<seb128> didrocks, lut ;-)
<mlankhorst> psh
<didrocks> hey seb128 ;)
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> gnome-desktop3 transition
<seb128> we need to plan those transitions better
<seb128> <- not happy about this one
<seb128> darkxst, ^
<darkxst> seb128, its kind of urgent now, that gnome-shell is completely broken
<Laney> hello
 * Laney phases back in
<seb128> darkxst, how come in all those weeks/months gtk 3.8 was being prepared nobody tested gnome-shell? and you guys were the ones pushing to get the new gtk in to unblock stuff
<seb128> that's ... no comment
<darkxst> seb128, we were testing it against 3.8
<seb128> shrug
<darkxst> and actually it maybe clutter and/or a combo with gtk that broke things
<seb128> nobody has been testing gtk 3.8 on the archive version of gnome-shell before pushing for it to be uploaded?
<seb128> well, in any case you guys not doing proper testing is not a reason to force everyone into a rushed transition
<seb128>  
<seb128> "  * Dropped changes:
<seb128>     - 02_refuse_to_break_GL_compositors.patch:
<seb128>       + Doesn't appear to be needed any more"
<seb128>  
<seb128> I also doubt that's true
<seb128> why is it not needed any more?
<seb128>  
<seb128> Laney, hey, welcome back
<Laney> I brought the rain back with me
<seb128> keep it then (we are having sun since yesterday and would like to keep it this way :p)
<darkxst> seb128, not sure about that one, jbicha did that
<Laney> it's not actually dropped
<Laney> dpkg-source: info: unpacking gnome-desktop3_3.8.2-0ubuntu1.debian.tar.gz
<Laney> dpkg-source: info: applying 02_refuse_to_break_GL_compositors.patch
<seb128> Laney, is it in the serie?
<Laney> yeah
<seb128> hum
<seb128> darkxst, I'm pondering rejecting that new gnome-desktop3 from the NEW queue (well the binaries, the source is in)
<seb128> I'm really annoyed at how that was unprepared
<seb128> darkxst, also please file proper merge requests for things you work on, I'm not going to go pull things from a ppa, unpack locally to figure the diff and do the work to manually copy the diff in the vcs
<darkxst> seb128, I did it more for testing, but then jbicha grabbed it and uploaded
<seb128> darkxst, sorry you take the comments but he's not online...
<Laney> has the transition been checked?
<Laney> with gtksourceview I ended up needing to do some patching
<seb128> Laney, it's not properly organized and not ready, which is what I'm complaining about
<Laney> not organised I can deal with after complaining a bit but not ready is more worrying
<darkxst> Laney, I have tested locally, gnome-desktop3, g-s-d, g-c-c and nautilus
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> it's like 1/4 of the transition
<Laney> I mean rejecting creates its own problems so it's not as if that's a very pleasant way out
<darkxst> seb128, I built all the other packages, but didnt try installing them just yet
<seb128> yeah, I would go with a 3.8.is.really.3.6 if I do that
<seb128> Laney, the transition is limited enough in number of packages that I think we should go through if they got g-s-d/g-c-c/nautilus sorted out
<seb128> but I'm still unhappy that it was thrown that way in without discussion on the channel before and without being properly prepared
 * Laney nods
 * Laney wanted to look at evo/eds this week btw
<seb128> Laney, uoa support \o/
<seb128> shrug, libgweather changed soname as well and nobody is taking care of the rebuilds either there
<seb128> ok, I guess it's going to be "deal with GNOME transitions day"
<pitti> seb128, didrocks: oh, interesting; I guess it's time to symlink init to /bin then :)
<Laney> oh, just remembered that I wanted to tell didrocks that I'm coming on holiday to his city!
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, that seems a good plan as well :)
<didrocks> Laney: oh? when are you coming? :)
<seb128> pitti, salut, ça va bien ?
<pitti> seb128: oui, merci ! et toi ?
<seb128> pitti, ca va bien ;-)
<pitti> nous avons le soleil à nouveau \o/
<seb128> ici aussi (mais la pluie revient demain)
<Laney> didrocks: August ... 3rd I think
<didrocks> la pluie revient cet après-midi ici :)
<Laney> I looked at a map of where Debconf is (the week after) and picked somewhere not too far away for the previous week
<didrocks> Laney: ah, if I'm not at Guadec, let's organize something :)
<Laney> for sure
<seb128> where is debconf?
<didrocks> seb128: en Suisse apparemment: http://debconf.org/
<seb128> interesting
<Laney> about 1h by train from Geneva
<pitti> meh, and again right in the summer vacation :/
<mpt> seb128, good morning, would you have two minutes to give an okay to bug 213539?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 213539 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "cheese is not a dependency of ubuntu-desktop" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213539
<mpt> (or a reason for a not-okay)
<seb128> mpt, hey, I need to have a look to its current state of upstream maintenance, bugs, etc before commenting ... I didn't try for a while but it was rather buggy last time I tried
<seb128> ^ does anyone else have recent experience with cheese?
<mpt> understood
<Laney> seems fine here
<Laney> I use it when I want to take a snap with the webcam
<Laney> is it something we should have on the image?
<seb128> we could also build g-c-c with it if we install it by default (it allows you to take a picture for your profile then)
<seb128> Laney, I've no strong opinion, we could I guess, it's useful and we have clutter, etc on the CD nowadays
<Laney> well, 'fine' - the framerate is a bit low but it's ok for photos
<Laney> it has a dep on plugins-bad but that seems wrong
<seb128> didrocks, sil2100: can I get https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/gnome-control-center-unity/background-async-calls/+merge/160850 approved/landing? we need a g-c-c-unity no change upload in any case to pick the new libgnome-desktop soname
<Sweetshark> *grmble* i hate it when days start like this ...
<Sweetshark> PPA build failed, notes about a serious bug in our released version ...
<darkxst> seb128, g-c-c has 1 extra patch actually
<seb128> darkxst, that was g-c-c-unity (the appareance capplet) I was talking about
<darkxst> seb128, ah ok, that has no changes
 * popey wonders why he keeps getting signon_ui popups and browser tabs opening strange facebook URLs... 
<seb128> popey, https://developers.facebook.com/bugs/449221825171392
<Sweetshark> sometimes I want to club our toolchain with a big trout ... repeatedly. First launchpadlibrarian rejects a patch with "would create existing file", which seemed to be true (but then should be reported by dpkg already), and when removing that patch the build breaks with this file missing. wth?
<seb128> Sweetshark, what's the librarian error?
<pitti> launchpadlibrarian vs. dpkg !?!
<Sweetshark> seb128: "The next patch would create the file liborcus/liborcus_0.1.0-boost-include.patch.1 which already exists!"
<didrocks> seb128: landing will wait for jenkins to be back, however, sil2100: do you mind reviewing it?
<seb128> Sweetshark, can you point to the error log/email? that seems weird
<didrocks> sil2100: you seem to be really away lately or not looking at IRC :p
<Sweetshark> I havent quite figured out what goes wrong there, still on it.
<pitti> ah, that sounds like quilt or dpkg, nothing to do with the librarian
<Laney> the url will be a librarian one, but that's just where it's stored
<pitti> unclean tree, or patches need to be updated to a newer version?
<sil2100> didrocks: ;p
<seb128> didrocks, ok, thanks
<sil2100> didrocks: sorry about that ;p
<didrocks> sil2100: what are you working on? needing help?
<sil2100> I'm in packaging and paperwork frenzy
<didrocks> sil2100: packaging python-evdev, is it done? :)
<sil2100> didrocks: no no, just filling out all the paperwork for sponsoring
<didrocks> sil2100: hum?
<sil2100> didrocks: yes ;) Looking for mentors who could sponsor it in debian ;)
<Laney> seb128: are you handling the rebuilds for gnome-desktop3?
<popey> ooh thanks seb128
<didrocks> sil2100: but I think we shouldn't wait on that and still upload to saucy
<sil2100> didrocks: the upstream author wanted it to land in debian also, so I was hoping to push it to ubuntu through the sync - but I can do both if needed
<seb128> Laney, so of those, but the binaries are not actually published yet so I just did a few uploads for nothing :/
<sil2100> didrocks: was just following the guidelines, as we're not really upstream for python-evdev
<Laney> heh
<sil2100> didrocks: I also filled in all the paperwork for the 100-scopes
<didrocks> sil2100: as this is on the path to get touch to saucy, I think we should land it, and then sync once available :)
<didrocks> sil2100: oh, the MIR is done? :)
<sil2100> didrocks: for now needs-packaging, I talked with cyphermox and he recommended to fill in MIR once MOTU approve the needs-packaging bug and ACK it into universe
<Laney> we have quite a few Ubuntu people in the debian python teams - sponsoring shouldn't be hard to come by
<sil2100> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1184656
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1184656 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Unity 100-scopes" [Wishlist,In progress]
<didrocks> sil2100: hum?
<didrocks> sil2100: we already have one bug with all the components
<didrocks> for the 100 scopes
<didrocks> sil2100: and you don't really need that as we all synced on how to do it
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, so that's something Mathieu did not mention to me - so I should simply do a MIR straight away?
<didrocks> sil2100: bug #1154229
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1154229 in unity-scope-gdrive (Ubuntu Saucy) "New Unity Dash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1154229
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah
<didrocks> sil2100: the MIR is better
<sil2100> didrocks: since the previous bug is not a formal needs-packaging bug
<didrocks> the other is to track what we are adding and removing
<didrocks> sil2100: we don't really needs-packaging in ubuntu for what canonical package, as you know archive admins :)
<sil2100> didrocks: and has outdated branch-data and packages
<didrocks> sil2100: so we already have the context
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> Ok ;)
<sil2100> Then I'll just quickly do a similar MIR bug then
<didrocks> sil2100: rather update bug #1154229 with the new branches
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1154229 in unity-scope-gdrive (Ubuntu Saucy) "New Unity Dash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1154229
<didrocks> and yeah, do a MIR
<didrocks> sil2100: meanwhile, I can review python-evdev
<didrocks> do you have a branch?
<sil2100> didrocks: not a branch, since I have been working on making it debian-compatible ;) Mirv cross-checked it already, but let me paste you the mentors link
<sil2100> Since it's basically that
<didrocks> sil2100: source package is good :)
<didrocks> (but the branch is orthogonal, you can still maintain in a branch, even for debian :p)
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, I will do that too ;p
<sil2100> didrocks: http://mentors.debian.net/package/evdev
<sil2100> didrocks: so, http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/e/evdev/
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks, I'll change the version to have -0ubuntu1 and will get back to you :)
<didrocks> sil2100: if good, I'll upload a NEW it
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: priotiy should be optional not extra
<didrocks> sil2100: any particular intend to not use debhelper 9?
<didrocks> (debian/compat and build-deps)
<sil2100> didrocks: not really, let's use that then
<Mirv> sil2100: you can reupload to mentors as many times as you want, so just dput again after changes
<didrocks> Mirv: did you check it already?
<didrocks> sil2100: no COPYING in the upstream tarball
<didrocks> sil2100: in fact, no copyright at all in any source nor a copyright file
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks \o/
<sil2100> didrocks: there is no copyright in any source file, yes, but the git branch has a LICENSE file which states that all the sources are New BSD
<didrocks> sil2100: this should be shipped in the tarball then
<sil2100> didrocks: but the upstream developer has an invalid manifest file and those don't get uploaded into the tarball
<didrocks> sil2100: because the license isn't trivial when you get the source
<Mirv> didrocks: not very well, I trust too much lintian and helped addressing those warnings
<didrocks> sil2100: so, before creating the source tarball, better to patch it upstream and get a new one
<sil2100> didrocks: I have a branch I'll recommend to him
<didrocks> Mirv: I thought DD will make more check than that :p
<sil2100> didrocks: at first I used a proper tarball I created myself, with a modified manifest file with all the docs and LICENSE installed
<sil2100> didrocks: but as Mirv properly mentioned, to get it to debian we have to use an actual tarball that has been released alreay ;p
<sil2100> *already
<didrocks> sil2100: you can distro-patch with that, telling you are taking that commit from upstream
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK
<didrocks> better than a source that can't be accepted :p
<didrocks> nor in ubuntu or debian
<sil2100> ;)
<Mirv> didrocks: it wass a prgmatic "upstream tarball matches, packaging works", I don't have a good systematic routine of checking
<Mirv> should have though
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, take care of licensing in particular, you tend to forget that one :)
<didrocks> ok, not dangerous code otherwise
<didrocks> Mirv: sil2100: once you get the tarball with those fixes, I'm happy to upload to saucy and NEW it
<sil2100> didrocks: will do!
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<didrocks> yw :)
 * sil2100 fixes all the things mentioned and other stuff
<Sweetshark> pitti, seb128: those where the patches I got from xnox. there was a foo.patch and a foo-part2.patch -- with the second creating the same file as the first did -- so it was rejected for PPA upload.
<Sweetshark> pitti, seb128: so I removed this second patch, and now the build fails because the file is not created at all.
<seb128> weird
<seb128> darkxst, thanks for the merge requests, I commented on those, you are targetting the wrong Vcs ... also I think you make changes that means you can't build with gnome-desktop 3.6 so you need to bump the build-depends to >= 3.8
<pitti> Sweetshark: does the first patch actually create said file?
<xnox> Sweetshark: all of my patches are cherrypicks....  so if you're making beta2 they shouldn't be necessory. it's something to do with how the package has debian patches - and patches in the tree applied by the build system. I first only applied foo.patch, then watched it fail to build & added whatever dpkg complained to me about into a second patch.
 * xnox was confused about it as well.
<Sweetshark> xnox: this is still the 4.0.2 ftbfs fixup, but indeed I might just go directly for the beta2.
<Sweetshark> pitti: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/140879339/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-amd64.libreoffice_1%3A4.0.2-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz says the build is missing the file, but the 4-faf72664d11deaa570a0f8c7e702ff07bf5914c8.patch in the https://launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+archive/libreoffice-3-4/+files/libreoffice_4.0.2-0ubuntu2.debian.tar.gz seems to have it and the log says its applied ....
<darkxst> seb128, I don't believe any of those changes require 3.8
<seb128> darkxst, ok, good, I though some of the .h got renamed in the new version
<darkxst> one header has been removed
<Laney> does anyone know what the filtering of -Bsymbolic-functions in eds was for? cyphermox?
<seb128> cyphermox, hey, could you push your eog changes from the other day (not sure if you didn't use the vcs or just forgot to push)
<seb128> Laney, it was having runtime issues otherwise, things with plugins tend to not like -Bsymbolic-functions much
<Laney> ah yes, I forgot Debian doesn't have that in their LDFLAGS
<Laney> keeping that one then
<seb128> Laney, see e.g https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=594473
<ubot2> Gnome bug 594473 in Miscellaneous "-Bsymbolic-functions linker flag causes problems at runtime" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Sweetshark> pitti, seb128: quilt/dpkg is to stupid to read git patches.
<Mirv> didrocks: hey. will you have time to check/upload the precise SRU packages this week, or next week (when your next patch pilot turn is)?
<didrocks> Mirv: I synced with dbarth, seems it can wait my patch pilot turn
<Sweetshark> pitti, seb128: (heh, but its still complaining that it will double create a file that it didnt create at all)
<Mirv> didrocks: alright, thanks
<didrocks> yw :)
<Sweetshark> pitti, seb128: quilt doesnt understand the "old filename is /dev/null"-format of git ...
<pitti> aah
<Sweetshark> IMHO it should
<pitti> I just got an one-line patch after two hours of debugging; I know your feeling
<pitti> and during that, it seems I accidentally removed my GPG secring, argh!
<Sweetshark> "old filename is /dev/null for newly created files" that is ...
<Sweetshark> xnox: ^^ that was the cause of the mystery.
 * Sweetshark gives pitti a hug!
 * pitti hugs back Sweetshark
<pitti> there, I can't upload anything any more
<xnox> Sweetshark: interesting. well newer gnu patch suppose to support git-style patches better. not sure if we have it, and weather quilt/dpkg uses gnu patch directly to benefit from that feature.
 * Sweetshark steals some more gpg keys while hugging.
<pitti> it seems over the years I lost both of my physical backups, and of course it's not in any of my automatic online backups
<Laney> your secret keyring?
<Laney> ouch!
<Laney> got a revcert at least?
<pitti> no, that was on said backup
 * pitti scratches head, thinking where he could still have a backup
<Laney> I wonder if my printout still exists ...
<pitti> I think I have a CD at my parent's house
<pitti> "just" 600 km away now
 * xnox was pondering to use high-dencity QR codes for rev-certs & key backups, because it's machine readable and has redundancy in case of ink fading etc....
<pitti> xnox: great idea
<xnox> pitti: I'm sure they will be happy to see you =)
<Laney> heh
<Sweetshark> xnox: Great idea with the QR code. And then someone comes along and offers a "simplified howto": just use a webbased QR-code generator for your l33t secret keys ;>
<xnox> Sweetshark: there are web-based secret ssh & gpg key generators, which offer you to "download" your key. =))))))))
<Laney> surely not :(
<Sweetshark> xnox: to make it buzzword compliant, you should say it "backs up your data in the cloud!1!"
<Sweetshark> (with cloud being pastebin in this case)
<xnox> Laney: some are better than others. e.g. amazon ec2 offers to generated ssh keys, but well ec2 can own you anyway by proxying all traffic to the VM, so this is not new. But I've seen "generic" private key generators on the web before.
<Sweetshark> the new series nickname results in me having a jenkins job named "saucy-source". Maybe my Jenkins should start a boyband called "Saucy Source and the Funky Bunch" ...
<mlankhorst> way to ruin a nickname for me
<seb128> hum
<seb128> my gtk builds in the ppa failed yesterday with
<seb128> "D-Bus library appears to be incorrectly set up; failed to read machine uuid: Failed to open "/etc/machine-id": No such file or directory"
<seb128> or no, it's not the reason it failed ... but are those warnings normal?
<Laney> they seem to have been around for some time
<Laney> but I can't see where that path comes from - in dbus it's defined to /var/lib/dbus/machine-id
<jbicha> seb128: ok I think I've rebuilt everything needed for gnome-desktop3 except for gnome-control-center-unity
<jbicha> I've never worked with the magical autolanding branches
<seb128> jbicha, hey, thanks, there was some grumpyness around this morning, please stop starting stacked transitions like that without discussing it in the channel first
<seb128> I pinged didrocks/sil2100 about g-c-c-unity this morning, they will handle it once jenkins is back running
<seb128> (the setup is having some issues)
<asac> logging in from lightdm doesnt bring up a unity panel at all anymore (just background)...
<asac> when running unity --replace it complains that unity-panel-service is not found
<asac> any idea?
 * asac runs fluxbox now
<asac> logging in a guest session is fine
<asac> so... if i knew where settings live that tweak how unity starts up, that could help
<seb128> asac, can you run unity and copy the output to pastebin?
<asac> seb128: not easy... if i log in the unity session i can only run that from console
<asac> but there i cannot copy paste
<asac> or wait ... i can try
<asac> in fluxbox i cannot run unity
<seb128> asac, can't you just run unity from fluxbox?
<seb128> why not?
<asac> let me try
<asac> unity
<asac> compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: core
<asac> compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: core
<asac> unity-panel-service: no process found
<asac> compiz (core) - Error: Another window manager is already running on screen: 0
<asac> compiz (core) - Info: Stopping plugin: core
<asac> compiz (core) - Info: Unloading plugin: core
<asac> thats all i get
<seb128> unity --replace ?
<asac> the error is there because of fluxbox
<asac> same i think ... have to stop fluxbox to get more
<asac> yeah --replace is exactly the same
<seb128> try logging into an unity session
<asac> unity-services: /usr/lib/unity/unity-panel-service
<seb128> and copy .xsession-errors or ~/.cache/upstart/gnome-session.log somewhere
<asac> i am on raring btw
<seb128> ok, so ~/.xsession-errors
<asac> ok let me do that
<asac> first clean that
<asac> then log in
<asac> then copy back
<asac> and come back
<Mirv> FYI regarding evening's meeting, I'll be at my niece's kindergarten spring party something. I'll take my laptop with me but I cannot guarantee I've access to it at that time (I don't know the schedule). spreadsheet updated.
<asac> ok back :)
<asac>  cat .xsession-errors-no-unity | pastebinit
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5710120/
<asac> seb128: ^^
<asac> hmm... I/O warning
<Mirv> didrocks: ^ not sure if making to the meeting today
<seb128> asac, the unity plugin is not loaded
<asac> because of the session IO issue?
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, as long as you have updated the spreadsheet with all the infos, and there are IRC logs later on :)
<seb128> asac, dconf read /org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/core/active-plugins
<asac> I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/home/asac/.compiz/session/10d121c0a95afbd308136974671220768100000172470031"
<seb128> asac, I don't think so, that warning is harmless afaik
<asac> dconf read /org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/core/active-plugins
<asac> ['core', 'composite', 'opengl', 'decor', 'snap', 'compiztoolbox', 'copytex', 'vpswitch', 'resize', 'grid', 'move', 'gnomecompat', 'mousepoll', 'place', 'imgpng', 'regex', 'session', 'animation', 'workarounds', 'wall', 'expo', 'fade', 'ezoom', 'scale']
<seb128> asac, try to dconf reset /org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/core/active-plugins
<seb128> then get again, does it list unity?
<asac> after reset its all empty now
<seb128> 'unityshell'
<seb128> ok
<asac> returns nothing
<seb128> try restarting your session
<asac> ok...
<seb128> under unity
<seb128> see if it works
<asac> seb128: i am back :)
<asac> thanks so much
<asac> i still feel this is flaky shit :)
<asac> but ... i accidentially installed the phablets ppa :)
<asac> thats where my adventure started 5 hours ago :)
<asac> we... 3-4h
<seb128> haha
<asac> so i cannot hold it against anyone
<asac> i just hope i amnaged to get everything back now
<seb128> asac, yeah, compiz is flaky :/ but we are replacing it in unity-next ;-)
<asac> at least i have a fresh ubuntu-desktop stack ... stripped everything down to ubuntu-minimal and reinstalled ubuntu-kdestop
<asac> desktop
<asac> guess got rid of 1k packages that i didnt want anyway
<asac> hmm. my sip client is gone :) ... one collateral victim i guess
<asac> ok let me doo a clean reboot and see if everything is good now
<asac> seb128: very thankful!!
<asac> hehe
<asac> while we are at it, i guess you have no idea why lightdm doesnt use my native 1080p resolution?
<seb128> asac, glad it worked ;-)
<seb128> asac, do you use a docked laptop or something? my guess would be that it's in mirror mode
<asac> 1920x1080 would be correct, but its running on something 1024ish
<asac> its docked thinkpad, ues
<asac> yes
<seb128> yeah, it's mirror :/
<asac> yeah you are right
<seb128> that's annoying
<asac> it uses the resolution of my thinkpad :)
<asac> i remember i already guessed that as the reason at some poitn ... ok
<asac> guess nothing for me to do here then :)
 * ogra_ would think about a reinstall
<ogra_> using the ubuntu touch PPAs on a desktop install might have broken more than you see  at first sight
<asac> ogra_: well... you never know ...
<asac> i certainly dont have those packages anymore :)
<ogra_> but they might have hackist maintainer scripts :)
<ogra_> *hackish
<asac> *shrug*
<asac> my desktop is up and running
<asac> :)
<ogra_> ok
<asac> i will see what happens on suspend
<asac> :)
<seb128> asac, try to "sudo cp /home/asac/.config/monitors.xml /etc/gnome-settings-daemon/xrandr/monitors.xml"
<seb128> asac, that will make the unity greeter use the same screen config as your user session
<asac> seb128: not sure i wnat that ... if i undock etc. it will be bad i guess
<asac> hmm. maybe not?
<cyphermox> Laney: seb128: correct, that's the reason for filtering out -Bsymbolic-functions
<seb128> asac, that's the default, it will behave like your session does
<Laney> cyphermox: righto, thanks
<sil2100> didrocks: I think I got all the things you have pointed out
<sil2100> didrocks: I also pushed the packaging as a bzr branch, and sent a pull request to upstream for the LICENSE inclusion
<sil2100> didrocks: the bzr branch is https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/python-evdev/debian
<sil2100> didrocks: but also the same thing is pushed to mentors ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, I'll give it a look, please update the spreadsheet
<seb128> ok, I'm out for some exercice, back for the team meeting
<sil2100> didrocks: hm, regarding the MIR thing...
<sil2100> didrocks: how am I to fill the MIR bug if I can't fill in a bug for the distro project of the scopes?
<didrocks> sil2100: just file it against unity, add the tasks I added for the existing one on the FFe bug
<didrocks> and write for the other components
<didrocks> that will help tracking
<didrocks> if that suits mterry ^
<mfisch> seb128: thanks for the sponsor, should I just remove those Merge requests since I did the wrong target?
<sil2100> mterry: ping ^
<mterry> sure...  you're saying that the scopes don't have ubuntu packages yet, so can't file bugs against them?
<mterry> sil2100, ^
<sil2100> mterry: exactly, I was preparing an MIR bug for all of those, but I can't since there are no targets for those yet
<sil2100> mterry: so I can simply submit that to unity (Ubuntu), yes?
<mterry> sil2100, sure, for now.  But they are also going through NEW right now right?  (to get into universe)
<sil2100> mterry: yes, they should be - didrocks and others had a bug for that already, but for instance yesterday I filled another one by mistake for the MOTU guys (;p)
<didrocks> mterry: you'll finish the MIR on it so that on the same day, we can upload that, get the scopes out of proposed and live in a pieceful world? :p
<mterry> didrocks, there was already a MIR bug for this, right?
<mterry> didrocks, that I partly filled out?
<mterry> partly reviewed, that is
<didrocks> mterry: I think so
<didrocks> mterry: not really sure if it was the FFe bug or another one
<didrocks> Mirv: sil2100: cyphermox: fine to postpone the meeting to tomorrow? ken is still away, robru on holidays and Mirv isn't sure to be there today
<didrocks> sil2100: cyphermox: Mirv: so proposing tomorrow, same time?
<cyphermox> didrocks: ack
<didrocks> seb128: FYI if you lurk at our meeting ^
<sil2100> didrocks: hmm, ok, I'll do something and do my best to be on it!
<didrocks> ok, moving it, thanks :)
<sil2100> Ok, launchpad is getting on my nerves
<sil2100> Second time it timesout on submitting the MIR bug and I had to create it from scratch
<didrocks> sil2100: look if you don't find one already from what mterry told ^
<sil2100> didrocks: I was browsing launchpad for a MIR bug related to 100 scopes but did not find any, maybe if it was not marked as MIR?
<sil2100> -if
<Mirv> didrocks: ok
<sil2100> mterry: I anyway filled one in, feel free to mark it 'duplicate' if you find an existing branch already
<didrocks> sil2100: me neither, just yours :)
<mlankhorst> seb128: ohh I'm so tempted to make a bike ride now instead of waiting until after meeting, any objections if I miss the meeting?
<mlankhorst> status report: sent out patch v4 of locking patch to upstream, preparing xorg-server sru to raring with fixes for nvidia prime, x1.14 is going to be copied to archive together with the next unity, posted dm application to debian-newmaint
<mlankhorst> and tested upstream nouveau, some hardware that didn't work before now started working, and my own system now suspends properly \o/
<xclaesse> does ubuntu remove /tmp files at shutdown or at boot?
<Laney> czajkowski or stgraber: Would you be so kind as to rescore evolution-data-server in https://launchpad.net/~laney/+archive/evolution-3.8 for me please? I want to stage the transition in there.
<xclaesse> the thing is, I have files I want to keep in /tmp but the laptop ran out of battery (stupid me), if I boot it, it will remove files? I should boot from liveusb?
<xclaesse> didrocks, ^
 * xclaesse just hopes its not a tmpfs in memory :/
<Laney> xclaesse: at boot, see /etc/init/mounted-tmp.conf
<xclaesse> ok, liveusb then :)
<xclaesse> thanks
<czajkowski> Laney: it only has to wait 16 mins
<Laney> wtf
<Laney> I looked a minute ago and it said 6 hours
 * czajkowski peers at Laney 
<Laney> srsly
<Laney> now it says 1 hour
<stgraber> Laney: done
<stgraber> it said 1h and 3h here
<Laney> merci
<Laney> maybe czajkowski saw the 16 after you rescored
<Laney> although that should be "in a moment"
<Laney> never mind
<stgraber> Laney: does folks also need rescoring?
<Laney> nah
<Laney> depwait should take care of empathy building against the right thing
<seb128> re, just on time for the meeting
<seb128> Sweetshark, qengho, Laney, mlankhorst, tkamppeter, attente, desrt, larsu: hey, it's meeting time
<Laney> \o
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2013-05-28
<Sweetshark> o/
<seb128> ok, first let's welcome larsu to the team
<seb128> he's officially desktop team since yesterday
<Laney> w00t
<larsu> :)
<larsu> thanks seb128
<Sweetshark> Laney: raising the right arm like that looks ... icky.
<pitti> oooh
<pitti> welcome larsu!
<Laney> Sweetshark: that's my left arm, you're just standing behind me
 * Laney coughs
<Sweetshark> really? Welcome larsu, if you havent been a member you have been an excellent spy before ;)
<seb128> ok, let's get started
<seb128> Sweetshark, weekly status update?
<Sweetshark> saucy ftbfs fix, big-merge from Debian for 4.1 beta, some security issue handling, been at LinuxTag, meeting with LiMux personell and a member of the federal german parlament
<Sweetshark> EOF
<seb128> how is saucy ftbfs going? some people would like a new poppler to be uploaded but libreoffice rebuild will be in the way of that transition...
<seb128> Sweetshark, ^
<Sweetshark> seb128: well, build is running locally, should be finish in a few minutes.
<Sweetshark> seb128: I would throw it at a PPA then for bdrung to sponsor from there then.
<pitti> you could stage up teh rest of the transition in -proposed?
<Laney> blocking stuff in proposed for an indeterminate length of time isn't very desirable
<Sweetshark> seb128: how is libreoffice in the way of poppler?
<seb128> Sweetshark, britney enforce all the rdepends to be rebuilt to pick the new soname when a library soname change
<seb128> Sweetshark, and libreoffice is linking to poppler
<Sweetshark> seb128: ah, because they need a rebuild and ... yeah
<seb128> pitti, I don't want to have stuff blocked in proposed for 3 weeks if that's the time it take to defeat libreoffice
<Sweetshark> seb128: so from my POV the fix should be there RSN -- that is today.
<pitti> seb128: *nod*
<seb128> Sweetshark, great, thanks
<seb128> qengho, hey
<Sweetshark> seb128: my jenkins says "dpkg-deb: building package `libreoffice-dbg' in `../libreoffice-dbg_4.0.2-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb'" so its only some 15 more minutes
<seb128> \o/
<seb128> no qengho?
<seb128> Laney, hey
<Laney> hey
<Laney> • Short week; public holiday
<Laney> • Finished msva-perl Xsession.d replacement user job and uploaded - required some strange upstart contortions that might be educational if you want to check out the diff. Think the archive is clean wrt. Xsession.d and user session jobs.
<Laney> • Uploaded gnome-session with a fix allowing for any gnome-session to be run under user sessions, instead of just the ubuntu (unity) one as it was before.
<Laney> • Bit more patch piloting
<Laney> • Most of the rest of the week was spent on doing GNOME updates, including helping out with the gtksourceview transition (some packages needed patching), testing gtk3.8 and prodding at gnome-terminal (prereqs done; waiting for some kind of resolution on the vte.sh issue).
<Laney> • Currently staging an eds (+ folks + evolution) migration in https://launchpad.net/~laney/+archive/evolution-3.8 - look out for a call for testing this week.
<Laney> • DMB: started a thread and pad about a proposal to drop the coupling between Ubuntu membership and upload rights: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/devel-permissions/2013-May/000489.html
<Laney> eof
<cyphermox> Laney: I'll be happy to help test evo
<seb128> Laney, speaking about DMB, do you know if Sweetshark's application is going anywhere?
<desrt> Laney: did you end up taking the new gnome-terminal with the --disable-asshole thing?
<seb128> Laney, I'm that close > < to just add him to desktop set so he can upload
<Laney> desrt: hahaha, not just yet
<desrt> or was this just 3.8 catchup still?
<Laney> that was vte wasn't it?
<desrt> g-t, i thought.  but maybe?
<desrt> bonus points if it was vte -- affects more modules that way, i guess
<Laney> hmm, anyway - no
<Laney> if gnome-terminal: delayed a bit until doko comes up with a bright idea
<Laney> if vte: patched out
<desrt> bright idea?
<Laney> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=697475
<ubot2> Gnome bug 697475 in general "New tab is not opened in same directory as previous tab" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<desrt> oh.  that.
<desrt> thanks
<Laney> seb128: bdrung / barry should have/will be contacting with next steps
<Laney> and by "just adding" you mean using the proper process :-)
<seb128> Laney, ok
<seb128> yeah, asking for 3 people to +1 him
<seb128> which I'm sure would be something I can find ;-)
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> mlankhorst, hey, there or did you go for your bike ride?
<qengho> seb128: Sorry, didn't see it.  I was away on holiday for the last week. I'm packaging chromium v27 this week.  EOF
<seb128> I assume he went, next one
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<tkamppeter> - Report is about one week before, last week I was on vacation
<tkamppeter>  - OpenPrinting Summit 2013: Participated via phone due to denial of ESTA
<tkamppeter>  - UDS: Sessions about mobile printing, most canceled due to lack of interest of people
<tkamppeter>  - Private hangout with mobile guys about printing: Printing will most probably go only into the second release of Ubuntu Touch, at OpenPrinting a design for a mobile printing dialog was worked out, made slides about that available to mobile people, prototype needed, I will also continue with mobile features in cups/cups-filters packaging and in cups-filters upstream development.
<tkamppeter> - e-mail discussion: Poppler vs. MuPDF looks more like Poppler: Well established and also used by the normal desktop, so better for convergence
<tkamppeter> - e-mail discussion: Auto discovery of IPP printers needs to be done in a way that printers do not get woken up, but jobs need to get spooled, problems with CUPS queues.
<tkamppeter> - 4 students working for OpenPrinting in GSoC 2013.
<Sweetshark> tkamppeter: I really love to hear the story about ESTA some day, read it on http://naruoga-en.blogspot.de/2013/05/openprinting-summit-pwg-face-to-face.html and did not believe it ..
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<Laney> why's the discussion / slides private?
<tkamppeter> Sweetshark, some people told they got 10-year visa for the US, I hope to get one, too, 10 years no need of ESTA ...
 * desrt smiles contently
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<seb128> attente, hey
<attente> hi seb128
<attente> worked on the custom widget for setting the keyboard shortcut in the region panel, still having trouble with a couple of keyboard/mouse grab bugs to squash
<attente> spent some time looking into the gvim with unity-gtk-module issue, it's just a missing gtk 2 setting
<attente> looked into larsu's MP for custom menu item factories
<attente> EOF
<seb128> attente, unity-gtk-module finally got uploaded to Ubuntu
<desrt> attente: where's the part about bzr bd do? :)
<seb128> it needs NEW review next, I will do that after the meeting
<attente> seb128, oh cool
<seb128> attente, can you write a MIR (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess) for it?
<attente> seb128, sure
<seb128> then we just need to get didrocks or mterry to review it and we should see the end of that one
<seb128> attente, thanks
<seb128> attente, I saw your gdk-pixbuf's mr update, that's also on my list of today (and I uploaded larsu's patch to the desktop ppa)
<attente> oh, ok, thanks seb128
<seb128> desrt, hey
<desrt> attente: what gdk-pixbuf work?
<seb128> desrt, backport of the 2.29 icon patche"s
<desrt> ah
<desrt> seb128: hi
<desrt> spent a good deal of the week discussing design of action descriptions with larsu and chatting to the PS guys about that and how/if we will use them from QML
<larsu> desrt: they made a new proposal, which is almost completely different
<desrt> implemented the first part of the patch.  public API is done(ish), dbus exporter is done, and proxy creation is working for GMenuItem, at least -- the gtk work (GtkToolButton, etc) can come later
<desrt> larsu: are we in london or something? ;)
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> let's keep the argumentation for after the meeting
<larsu> desrt: feels like it. I hung out with them this morning. There's another hangout at 12 with everyone
<desrt> spent some time getting the new glib support for installed tests working
<desrt> since we now have three cases for tests to worry about:  normal, builddir!=srcdir and installed
<seb128> Laney, ^ glib 2.37.1 tarball available if you feel like doing the update btw ;-)
<desrt> will be landing a patch to deal with that in a hour or so after i'm done making sure it works in all the cases
<desrt> oh ya.  did a glib release too :)
<desrt> general bugfixes, etc.... (eof)
<seb128> ;-)
<Laney> yeah, seen, tomorrow or when I get pissed off with eds
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<seb128> larsu, hey, welcome again ;-)
<larsu> seb128: hi, thanks again :)
<larsu> last week I put out MRs for gtk+, ido, and libdindicator to support the crazy menu items we have in the indicators; gtk widgets are now in ido (I put the first one in: the indicator-session user switcher item)
<larsu> reviews are trickling in, some minor issues but I think we're good for landing them this week
<larsu> so that all the other menu items can be moved over as well
<seb128> \o/
<larsu> next one for me is indicator-sound
<larsu> ted said network is coming along nicely
<larsu> so we're almost all set for indicators in unity 8
<seb128> larsu, I got your gtk patch in the ppa, I had to do a small change (add the symbols to gtk/gtk.symbols for make check to pass)
<seb128> excellent
<larsu> ya, sorry about that :)
<larsu> how long do you usually have it in that ppa before it gets into ubuntu?
<larsu> I also reviewed the new action API proposal by Wellark and pete-woods
<seb128> a day with some people testing it is enough for a patch
<larsu> also, mardy fixed a bug in qt that was blocking dconf-qt
<larsu> seb128: awesome
<seb128> oh, you got that fixed?
<seb128> \o/
<larsu> mardy did all the work, and it's not in a ppa yet
<seb128> I was starting being concerned that it would block the sdk guys
<seb128> Kaleo pinged several times about it
<larsu> and I started looking at qmenumodel, but the indicator stuff was more important for now
<larsu> seb128: yep, talked to him
<seb128> \o/
<seb128> that's good news
<larsu> many people pinged about it ... as predicted in oakland :)
<larsu> okay, that's all from me
<seb128> larsu, thanks
<desrt> meeting over.  arguments begin!
<seb128> we are just in time for the second half of the meeting for didrocks'
<desrt> oh.  nvm ;)
<seb128> desrt, no, #ps integration meeting :p
<seb128> and 2 minutes to discuss the wiki
<larsu> desrt: I'll be in that call now, will argue enough there. Want to join=
<didrocks> seb128: no meeting for us, it will be tomorrow (see my previous ping) :)
<seb128> does anyone still see a point on having most important work of the week listed on the wiki?
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2013-05-28
<seb128> it seems most of the team members don't do it
<seb128> and I'm not sure anyone goes to pull on wiki pages to read those summaries
<desrt> larsu: not particularly :)
<larsu> seb128: I get value out of compiling a list every week, I don't care whether it's on irc or the wiki
<larsu> desrt: I figured
<seb128> should we rather try to encourage groups to email/blog about specific topics
<seb128> ?
<desrt> larsu: i have real work to do, unfortunately
<desrt> please let me know how it goes
<Laney> yes, I already would email if I had something I wanted people to look at :-)
<seb128> larsu, we will keep doing the IRC status update like we just did
<larsu> desrt: it's not that important that you join, I got it. Will let you know
<seb128> larsu, I'm just suggesting that having the wiki in addition doesn't work/isn't useful
<larsu> seb128: ah, understood. /me is new here
<Laney> if we had meetings in the meeting channel we'd get parcelled up logs for free, fwiw
<seb128> ok
<seb128> would that be useful to anyone compared to the irclogs.ubuntu.com logs we have atm?
<Laney> bit more discoverable
<Laney> but otherwise, no clue
<seb128> ok
<seb128> let's think a bit about that, I like having it in #ubuntu-desktop
<seb128> but seems like nobody wants to fight for the wiki update, so let's drop that ;-)
<seb128> thanks everyone
<cyphermox> err
<Laney> I'll ask if the bot can come in here
<cyphermox> you didn't ask me ;)
<seb128> cyphermox, ask about?
<cyphermox> well, I don't only do indicators ;)
<seb128> cyphermox, sorry ECONTEXT
<Laney> in the round
<cyphermox> pretty simple update really -- I was working on teach NM to speak to ofono
<seb128> the wiki weekly updates?
<cyphermox> nah, the status updates
<seb128> cyphermox, oh, sorry, didrocks said he wants to do the second round of the meeting tomorrow for some reason
<sil2100> didrocks: the upstream developer of python-evdev recommended to also create a python3 binary package for it
<cyphermox> yeah, but AIUI it's mostly for daily release stuff
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks for the update ;-)
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll modify the bzr packaging branch and if you could take a look later it would be awesome ;)
<cyphermox> but yeah, soon we'll have shiny new toys, basically
<seb128> cyphermox, right, that's a good point, I will ask for generic status updates at the end of the first half of the meeting next week
<seb128> great
<seb128> cyphermox, do you need help testing?
<cyphermox> I will, soonish, from those who have 3G modems
<cyphermox> just ironing out the kinks first
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<seb128> anyone else having an update or questions/comments?
<seb128> seems not
<seb128> that's a wrap then
<seb128> thanks everyone
<didrocks> sil2100: ah, will do then! :)
<desrt> Laney, seb128: is it possible to multiarch one binary of a source package but not another?
<Laney> yep
<Laney> kind of common infact, with -dev packages
<desrt> ah... but i mean wrt. libdir
<desrt> like can we have /usr/lib/foopkg libdir for one part and /usr/lib/x86_64-whatever/foopkg for another?
<seb128> no reason you couldn't, but why?
<Laney> ah, well you can override the destination when the files are installed into binary packages
<desrt> thinking about installed tests
<Laney> assuming libdir isn't embedded into them, that would be the easiest way
<desrt> so we get files in /usr/share that look like so
<seb128> shouldn't you install them in libexecdir?
<desrt> Exec=env G_TEST_DATA=/home/desrt/.cache/lcl/libexec/glib/installed-tests /home/desrt/.cache/lcl/libexec/glib/installed-tests/regex
<desrt> and i know that we change libexecdir to libdir in debian...
<desrt> so then instead of $prefix/libexec/... we have $libdir/glib/...
<desrt> which is a problem if $libdir is different per-arch
<desrt> because now we have arch-dependent data in a file in /usr/share
<desrt> which means we can't put it in a -common package, as we ought to be able to
<desrt> and it also means that even if we put it in an arch:any package, they won't be parallel installable anymore
<seb128> what's the reason for not using libexecdir?
<desrt> we _do_ use libexecdir
<desrt> $libexecdir/glib/installed-tests/____
<seb128> oh, so it's easy
<seb128> typically we multiarch libdir, not libexecdir
<desrt> oh
<desrt> yes.  that would fix it, indeed
<desrt> then you get conflicts on /usr/lib/glib/installed-tests/
<seb128>         --libdir=/usr/lib/$(DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH) \
<seb128>         --libexecdir=/usr/lib/dconf \
<walters> on debian though libexecdir == ${packagename}/lib right?
<seb128> for dconf
<desrt> just as you would for files in /usr/bin
<desrt> woh.  it's walters.
<seb128> walters, right, but that's the same between arches
<desrt> it would be a bit weird since we're installing into $libexecdir/glib/
<seb128> do the data file in -common would point to the right location
<desrt> so you'd get /usr/lib/glib/glib/installed-tests
<seb128> well, only for glib
<Sweetshark> seb128: https://launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+archive/libreoffice-oneirictest-20110718/+builds?build_state=pending
<desrt> seb128: i guess almost everyone will end up following this same template
<desrt> walters: why $libexecdir/pkgname/installed-tests and not the other way around?
<seb128> Sweetshark, \o/
<walters> desrt, mmm...then you'd need some package to "own" that directory
<desrt> walters: meh.
<desrt> who owns /usr/share/man?
<desrt> or locale, or help
<seb128> nobody or every package installing something in that directory
<seb128> depends what you call "own"
<seb128> the first package to be installed to have a file in there will create it
<desrt> we have quite a lot of cases for 'well known subdirs of share/lib/etc'
<seb128> the last one to be removed will deleted it
<desrt> walters: seems that having a common dir in libexec will do a lot to help keep things neat
<desrt> instead of having every single package installing its own subdir directly in libexec mixed in with all the binaries already there
<walters> i'm uncertain what we're fixing here exactly
<walters> is it just cosmetic?
<desrt> well
<walters> remember packages can be using $(pkglibexecdir) already for other things
<desrt> it also makes it very easy to type rm -r /usr/share/installed-tests /usr/libexec/installed-tests
<walters> dpkg -r glib-2.0-tests ?
<walters> (note may not be -r, this bit is long swapped out of my brain)
<desrt> it also makes for some nice symmetry between the two paths...
<desrt> -P !!
<walters> ah yeah, purge
<walters> i guess i was thinking i just wanted to avoid creating new "toplevel" directories
<walters> but what you're really suggesting is /usr/lib/installed-tests right?  Not /usr/libexec, because no such thing exists in Debian.
<jcastro> \o walters
<walters> heya jcastro
<desrt> walters: i'm suggesting how we do this from a purely upstream point of view
<desrt> debian packaging can do as it wishes, after the fact :)
<desrt> anyway... i can understand if you don't want to change it because we already have the existing setup in a few package
<desrt> but i think it's worth getting it right
<desrt> also: do you find it weird that you're installing random data files in libexec?
<desrt> like this seems odd: libexec/glib/installed-tests/cert-tests/cert1.pem
<desrt> i actually would prefer if you kept it this way, honestly... because the alternative (putting these files in /usr/share somewhere) is much more difficult to deal with
<desrt> pretty sure autotools would get angry at you if you ever wrote libexec_DATA=... though
<mfisch> jbicha: ping
<tkamppeter> larsu, hi
<asac> didrocks: hey
<asac> didrocks: you do all the test story for apps and mir etc.?
<asac> test/CI story
<didrocks> asac: I don't write the tests, but jibel and I are writing the tool for launching them
<didrocks> if this is the question :)
<asac> didrocks: yeah. i think that means you know everything that i want to knwoa bout :)
<didrocks> asac: that's a huge presumption, I'm under pressure now :p
<asac> didrocks: so ... where are all the tests that get run?
<asac> can i see them on one big dashboard already?
<asac> didrocks: also, how long would they run if we run all in one shot?
<asac> e.g. take an image, run all the tests we have accumulated in your area and run them
<didrocks> asac: well, we need to wire up them first, this has been delayed as the QA lab in lexington got down
<didrocks> asac: I can only give you estimation
<asac> didrocks: your estimation is good enough
<didrocks> asac: for the dashboard, I need to get time to build it, it's a multimonth project (because I want daily releases reflected here)
<asac> 1h, 3h, 6h, 12h, 24h ?
<didrocks> asac: I would say 3h at most, as with the new system, we don't reprovision an image and start from a snapshot
<asac> good
<didrocks> for one release
<asac> didrocks: so why not tell QA team to run them as smoke tests?
<didrocks> so saucy
<asac> every day against our image?
<sil2100> didrocks: ping! I pushed the updated packaging of python-evdev to https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/python-evdev/debian
<asac> didrocks: any reason?
<didrocks> count ~ the same for another one
<asac> this would come on top of all your premerge testing etc.
<didrocks> asac: well, right now, we need to have the system reliable
<didrocks> asac: which usn't the case until we wire up the new system
<didrocks> then, we can talk about running them more often
<asac> i am not sure what you mean
<didrocks> before, running the tests (when the provisionning worked) took ~7h+
<asac> you are talking strictly about phablet here, right?
<didrocks> asac: no, in general, all the testing we have for PS
<asac> every test gets a fresh provisioned system?
<didrocks> before, using UTAH, every test instance (so, let's say, we test unity), it was installing the iso
<didrocks> so yeah, fresh provisionning
<asac> so ...
<didrocks> and flacky as well
<asac> qa is still running stuff on utah
<asac> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/
<asac> that stuff
<didrocks> asac: right, and we are going to unwire UTAH for the integration tests for PS
<didrocks> and use otto
<didrocks> which doesn't have that limiation
<asac> one sec
<asac> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/
<didrocks> limitation
<asac> that one
<asac> boots our images
<asac> and it runs tests
<asac> that i call smoke tests
<asac> thats NOT pre-integration
<didrocks> asac: yeah, I'm not aware at all about that
<asac> thats daily
<asac> i just want for now to have all the tests that you run during development and during integration to be run there :)
<didrocks> it's something that the QA team is working on, not wired up in releasing our components
<asac> right.... i am not talking about release testting your components
<asac> i am talking about using your tests to continue testing the image that is out
<asac> e.g. after release of your components
<didrocks> asac: I think this is something to ask the QA team to do
<asac> makes sense?
<asac> right :)
<asac> hence i just wanted your time estimate :)
<didrocks> making sense, I just doubt they will get that right enough with UTAH
<asac> so i know if i can jsut ask the to add all
<didrocks> knowing the pain we experienced :)
<asac> or if i need to make a selection to get going
<didrocks> ok, so count ~30min of provisionning
<asac> i dont mind if they switch to something else in the back later
<didrocks> and then 3h for running
<asac> but what i know is that i want real device testing
<didrocks> if everything is getting installed
<asac> as well...
<asac> so we cannot just abandon that :)
<asac> its certainly not good for your component testing
<didrocks> asac: this is on a desktop hardware FYI (those estimates)
<asac> to run on real phone hardware, i agree
<didrocks> asac: nobody is having integration tests running on the device automatically yet
<asac> didrocks: yeah its fine.
<asac> didrocks: i have problems with terminology
<asac> when you talk about integration testing ... you refer to what?
<asac> the smoke tests we run on the archive produced images?
<asac> or the tests you run on images ou produced with your component pre-integrated?
<asac> (before uploading to archive ... which i call releasing fwiw)
<didrocks> the second one
<didrocks> because the tests are functionals one
<didrocks> let's call them "big tests" :)
<didrocks> asac: we can discuss that in more detailed tomorrow if you want :)
<asac> right
<sil2100> mterry: hi, do you have a moment? ;)
<asac> for now i declare all those tests as smoke tests
<asac> we can later remove stuff :)
<asac> i want a good dashboard that shows me if your work is still w orking fine
<mterry> sil2100, hi
<didrocks> asac: I should show you the dashboard plans as well. But things in order: utah-replacement first, then this dashboard for me :)
 * didrocks tackles one issue after another one :)
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks!
<asac> didrocks: cant you just go and teach utah to run your lxc container?
<asac> i really hate inventing new systems
<asac> should be hidden behind a single api/facac
<asac> de3e
<didrocks> asac: what's the point of utah then?
<didrocks> asac: no test is in utah format
<didrocks> it's in autopilot format
<didrocks> asac: knowing that the most prominent issue was the reliability of UTAH itself (due to their ssh and preseed hack) and the support we got as a consumer
<didrocks> I don't want to readd a point of failure when we have a system which is way less hackish and so, less tied to failing
<didrocks> (knowing that we have archive and restore know, which enables you to rerun the same container, in the same state just downloading the archive) locally
<didrocks> ok, enough for today, /me waves good evening :)
<sil2100> Bye ;)
<seb128> didrocks, night
<sil2100> mterry: do you have a moment for a packaging review?
<mterry> sil2100, in a few minutes, yeah.  Which branch?  Is this the MIR?
<seb128> mterry, hey, speaking of MIR, any chance you could add https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-gtk-module/+bug/1185117 to your list?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1185117 in unity-gtk-module (Ubuntu) "[MIR] unity-gtk-module" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> mterry, it's code write by attente, should allow us to finally drop those gtk patches for appmenu and have a proper system there
<sil2100> mterry: ok, no, actually it's a packaging branch for python-evdev - Didier already reviewed it, but we added a double build for python3
<sil2100> mterry: and since Didier is now EOD, I'd like someone with experience to take a look ;)
<sil2100> mterry: we're pushing it to Ubuntu and to Debian, so I want to double-check it before pushing it to the mentors
<attente> seb128, do i add the package to the seed first? or wait until approval by ubuntu-mir?
<sil2100> mterry: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/python-evdev/debian
<sil2100> mterry: here is the bzr version of the packaging that's basically submitted to mentors in Debian ;)
<sil2100> mterry: I didn't push the latest one there
<sil2100> mterry: I mean, didn't push the latest one to mentors, bzr has the latest one
<seb128> attente, you wait for approval ... I'm also not sure if the seed is the right place or if we should make unity recommends it
<sil2100> mterry: once you don't see any obvious mistakes, I would push it to mentors again and look for a sponsor ;)
<sil2100> mterry: thanks!
<mterry> sil2100, you still around?
<sil2100> mterry: yep!
<sil2100> mterry: I just pushed a small update related to the .docs part
<TheLordOfTime> Laney:  FYI, meetingology is here now
<czajkowski> oh joy
<Laney> ty
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-05-29
<pitti> Good morning
<Mirv> morning
<olli_> wow pitti that is early
<pitti> hey olli_
<Mirv> powerpc build failure chain..
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, mind looking at it? sil2100 couldn't figure out where the race was
<didrocks> as the -dev is arch:any, not arch:all
<Mirv> there's no sensible packaging explanation at least, the .29 looks correct inside the packages, and because of arch:any they can't be published at a different time. Packages file is correct. possibly a caching problem of some sort at the builder.
<didrocks> Mirv: it happens quite often
<didrocks> Mirv: so I think the issue is in the dep of this -dev which is arch:any
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, hey Mirv
<didrocks> Mirv: would be useful to experiment and have a deeper look there
<didrocks> hey pitti!
 * didrocks hopes we can finally put otto in production today :)
<pitti> didrocks: ooh!
<Mirv> didrocks: the dep in the -dev package is correct, opening up the .deb and looking at DEBIAN/
<Mirv> hey pitti
<didrocks> Mirv: I mean the dep of the -dev packages from the build-deps
<didrocks> Mirv: I think it's a second-level third-level things which is blocking
<Mirv> didrocks: right..
<Mirv> with unity-lens-music the only possible interlocked deps would be between libunity and dee, but not seeing a problem (enough >=, not "=" in deps) and no visible third level daily-build-next build dependencies. still, it must be something like that which causes apt to act up.
<Mirv> the failures all happened around the exact same time (1h ago) as the 13.05.29 of libunity got published
<didrocks> hum, interesting
<didrocks> Mirv: did you get any feedback from QA on your credentials?
<seb128> hey desktopers
<didrocks> hey seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, I've the additional rights now, although I haven't used them yet
<didrocks> Mirv: seeing your stacks, I guess it's time to use them, right? :)
<didrocks> Mirv: seems a UTAH issue as only failing on one config, isn't it?
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, exactly, time to try out. I checked it the first thing in the morning but it was actually before this day's run.
<didrocks> Mirv: we can move up the time if needed
<didrocks> Mirv: just please tell me the command you are going to use first :)
<didrocks> Mirv: here, you have 2 ways of "solving" it:
<didrocks> - either force the publication (we got the tests on one config and it was fine)
<didrocks> - or retry to launch the tests only
<didrocks> crossing fingers that UTAH will work
<Mirv> didrocks: the time is alright, I should just remember it's not yet there at 7am sharp.
<didrocks> ok :)
<Mirv> didrocks: so build now at the 2.2check job? (I'd have chosen to rebuild the top-most job, remembering from somewhere)
<didrocks> Mirv: you should use the command line tool
<Mirv> didrocks: I think I still can't publish with the command line tools, as they needed extra credentials, not just access rights added to the jenkins uid?
<didrocks> Mirv: see tha FAQ :)
<Mirv> ah, ok
<didrocks> it will always run the right job :)
<sil2100> Can we already use the command line tools now? ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: you should be :)
<didrocks> sil2100: do you have the cred file ready?
<didrocks> hey sil2100 ;)
<sil2100> didrocka
<sil2100> I mean,
<mlankhorst> morning
<sil2100> didrocks: I don't think so, what do I need to do to get that?
<didrocks> sil2100: you have the credential file example in cupstream2distro
<seb128> hey sil2100 Mirv mlankhorst
<Mirv> hey seb128
<didrocks> sil2100: you should copy it to ~/.cu2d.cred and file with name/password (used in jenkins)
<didrocks> hey mlankhorst
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Awesome, will do those steps now
<mlankhorst> heya
<pitti> bonjour seb128, ça va ?
<seb128> pitti, salut, très bien, et toi ?
<pitti> seb128: un peu fatigue, mais je vais bien aussi, merci!
<pitti> j'attends avec impatience le long weekend
<didrocks> long?
<Mirv> sil2100: my first command worked fine here :)
<seb128> didrocks, tomorrow is an holiday in Germany
<pitti> yeah, and I take Friday off (swapped with May 1st from the sprint)
<didrocks> seb128: and in Francany? :)
<seb128> didrocks, it's one of those day I pretend to be German, of course... ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: that's intolerable
<didrocks> I'm shocked!
<seb128> roh
<seb128> didrocks, alright, alright, I'm going to be there ... happy? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: ahah, really? :)
<didrocks> seb128: or just looking at us hard working?
<didrocks> with some beer at hand :)
<seb128> didrocks, yes, we have "only 2 extra holidays", that's not one of those :p
 * pitti yays and welcomes seb128
<didrocks> (and sending peanuts through the barrier)
<seb128> lol
<didrocks> ahah :)
<seb128> didrocks, I'm going to watch people hit hard in a yellow ball on TV and pretend to be working like every other non rainy day this week :p I can spare some peanuts for you though ... ;-)
 * seb128 hugs didrocks
 * didrocks hugs seb128 back
<seb128> do you guys have a preference between "one blueprint by system settings panel" or "one blueprints for all panels"?
<seb128> didrocks, Laney, larsu: ^
<didrocks> seb128: I would prefer one for all
<seb128> that's what the indicator team did for https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/indicator-backend
<seb128> didrocks, one for all and maybe split some of they turn to require extra tracking/being verbose in details?
<sil2100> Mirv: same here \o/
<seb128> I was trying to avoid having an endless list of details on one spec
<didrocks> seb128: agreed
<seb128> didrocks, thanks for the input ;-)
<didrocks> yw ;)
<didrocks> Mirv: sil2100: woowww! :)
<Laney> hey
<Laney> yeah, keeping the number down might be easier
<pitti> hey Laney, good morning
<seb128> Laney, good morning
<Mirv> sil2100: \o/
<seb128> Laney, didrocks, larsu, cyphermox, I registered https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-s-system-settings-panels and started to file it out a bit, just for info
<Laney> is that different from https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-s-touch-system-settings ?
<Laney> maybe that's about the container thing
<seb128> Laney, yes, I don't want to mix too much, the one you listed is for the container and protocol
<seb128> Laney, the new one is about specific panels
<didrocks> seb128: thanks
<Laney> ok
<seb128> Laney, we might even want to split out some panels at some point if that's just too verbose to list 10+ panels detailled items on one blueprint (I already wish we could do some formatting in the WI, like at least add empty spaces to separates panels)
<Laney> yeah, we'll see how verbose it gets when people split out their work items I guess
<seb128> does anyone know if we have tracking by team for specific milestones on status?
<seb128> we have
<seb128> http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-s/canonical-desktop-team.html
<seb128> http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-s/all-ubuntu-13.05.html
<seb128> but no
<seb128> http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-s/canonical-desktop-team-13.05.html
<seb128> ?
<seb128> oh
<seb128> http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-s/canonical-desktop-team-ubuntu-13.05.html
<seb128> ok, unping :p
<seb128> didrocks, do you plan to move the remaining items for client-s-desktop-autolanding and client-1303-ubuntu-touch-porting to 13.06? do you want me to do it?
 * Laney moves his one to 13.06
<didrocks> seb128: client-s-desktop-autolanding is cross month, so I'll just redirect the target
<seb128> didrocks, ok, I changed the 1303-ubuntu-touch target to -13.06
<didrocks> seb128: client-1303-ubuntu-touch-porting is yours IRIC :)
<didrocks> IIRC*
<didrocks> yep ;)
<seb128> yep
<Laney> bah, jbicha uploaded a borked gtranslator
 * Laney wondered why that had managed to migrate
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> how borked?
<Laney> nothing another upload can't fix
<Laney> I already had it prepared so noticed when mine got rejected
<Laney> related - the 'sponge' tool is awesome
<Laney> merge-changelog ../old/debian/changelog debian/changelog | sponge debian/changelog ♥
<seb128> didrocks, it seems like https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-2013-05-touch-landing was not showing on the tracker by lack of "series goal: saucy", I added it (just for info and reminder that we need to check that the serie is set)
<didrocks> seb128: ah, thanks!
<didrocks> seb128: hum, I wonder if we need to retarget it
<didrocks> seb128: I won't do that, I'll create a new one rather
<didrocks> and move what's not done
<seb128> didrocks, oh, I just did
<didrocks> buut first, meeting this evening to ensure it's updated
<didrocks> (obviously, it's not)
<didrocks> reverted
<seb128> didrocks, I was going to put all the DONE under a -13.05 and list the remaining items under -13.06
<seb128> ok
<seb128> wfm as well
<didrocks> seb128: it's not refreshed, that's why I want to handle it :)
<seb128> ok, works for me
<seb128> didrocks, thanks ;-)
<didrocks> yw :)
<Laney> is there some known case where dbus-test-runner hangs consuming an entire core under sbuild?
<Laney> trying to build libfriends and that's happening
<didrocks> Laney: is it stuck or still running?
<didrocks> hanging
<Laney> well there's no output
<didrocks> so what's happening sometimes is that one of the process didn't exist
<Laney> the last message is acritical saying that it can't create /run/user/1000/dconf
<didrocks> (a dbus-launch most of the time)
<Laney> I don't think it ran any tests at all
<didrocks> and sbuild don't exit until all processes are exited
<didrocks> and normally, it stucks
<didrocks> but your case seems different
<didrocks> because this is when sbuild exit
<didrocks> so after all package binary creation done
<Laney> yeah, the leftover process case - that's not this
<Laney> let me push it and someone else can try and see if it's me
<didrocks> ok, no rain, let's try to run :-)
<seb128> didrocks, good luck!
<didrocks> seb128: thanks! :)
<Laney> ok, someone please try lp:~laney/libfriends/gtkspell3-3 and see if the testsuite works or not
<seb128> Laney, 1 test passed
<seb128> builds fine on my saucy install
<Laney> wtf
<seb128> Laney, well, that's on my normal system, not in sbuild
<Laney> ah, didn't try that
<Laney> still hangs - at this point I start to blame lxc :-)
<xnox> In Gtk, "text links" (aka looks like clickable URLs) are "blue" instead of "orange" color on the saucy live cd. Is that intended change, or a regression/bug ?
<larsu> seb128: one blueprint sounds good to me. Thanks!
<seb128> larsu, good morning, great ;-)
<larsu> seb128: good morning :)
 * larsu yawns
<seb128> larsu, 6:45 and you are already on the computer, do you try to compete with pitti on whoever wakes up first? ;-)
<pitti> 6:45? pah!
<larsu> lol
<larsu> I don't try to compete, I just seem to be waking up earlier this week
<pitti> larsu: must be that bright sun outside *smirk*
<seb128> larsu, from pitti's "pah", I think you need to make some extra efforts before he even considers you as competition :p
<seb128> :-(
 * seb128 wants spring to come
<seb128> or summer
<pitti> at least today I have a good reason, we are leaving early
<larsu> pitti: sadly it's raining here. Well, pouring rather :(
<larsu> seb128: :D
<pitti> larsu: yeah, just like Monday, today, tomorrow, Friday, and Saturday
<pitti> yesterday was marvellous, but that was only a quick imtermezzo
<larsu> Toronto had great weather on Monday
<seb128> we had 2 nice days
<seb128> it's like 4 sunny days for may
<seb128> wth weather!
<Laney> yesterday it rained so much before we got up that the clothes drying outside were already saturated
 * larsu is just happy the snow is gone
<Laney> so i've made the adult decision to just leave them out there for as long as it takes
<seb128> lol
 * Laney wears a potato sack
<larsu> haha, awesome
<ogra_> does it have some pretty printing or stamp on it at least ?
<Laney> ogra_: this is a picture i just took of myself http://www.nubbytwiglet.com/2011/potato_sack_dress_3.jpg
<ogra_> oh, you died your hair !
<pitti> awesome
<ogra_> corresponds nicely with the new shoes
<Laney> nothing if not fashionable, me
<pitti> le sac va bien avec tu!
 * xnox core dumps glade with ubiquity again.
<Laney> trace/bug?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, we had some nice days at the weekend here.
<chrisccoulson> i got ruby a trampoline on monday, and spent all afternoon assembling it
<chrisccoulson> and it has rained non-stop since ;)
 * chrisccoulson is seriously annoyed at that
<Laney> tell you what, I did again discuss getting a bbq on Monday and that night it started raining
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it started raining here just as i was finishing with the trampoline
<Laney> we got too complacent
<mlankhorst> hehehe
 * mlankhorst did 32 km of biking on monday eve
<ogra_> you are brits, aremt you supposed to like rain ?
<ogra_> *arent
<ogra_> (and be happy you didnt have snow, germany did !)
<Laney> stockholm syndrome
<seb128> chrisccoulson, get the trampoline in your living room? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, it won't fit ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, http://m.bbc.co.uk/weather/2655603 seems you might get lucky for the w.e
<seb128> hum, I wonder why I landed on the mobile site from google
<seb128> http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2655603
<chrisccoulson> seb128, SUN????? IT LIES!
<chrisccoulson> :)
<seb128> hehe
<chrisccoulson> i hope it is dry. ruby really needs to get on that trampoline and burn some energy off
<chrisccoulson> especially with it being half term this week (no pre-school)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it's a clever trick to raise your mood so you are productive at work for the end of week
<chrisccoulson> heh
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> haha
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I see, you bought the trampoline for you, the goal is to get your daugther tired enough that you get a quiet evening! :p
<czajkowski> so much for summer :(
<chrisccoulson> hah, yes, that's the plan :)
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> czajkowski, i'm beginning to think that we might not ever see a summer again
 * chrisccoulson knows how to make people really depressed
<czajkowski> Monday was fab yesterday it rained all day long :( poor chickens looked like large drowned rats
 * didrocks really thinks we should declare this weather illegal and be done with it
<czajkowski> didrocks: I agree
<didrocks> law is a answer for everything :)
<czajkowski> it's weird growing up, we al thought it was hotter  in the UK than in Ireland, so far this theory doesn't hold true since I moved here!
<didrocks> or is it "metaclass" the right answer?
<didrocks> ahah :)
<asac> seb128: on  saucy, gnome-terminal, go to any tab but the first, change size, click on (chromium) browser window that runs in background, gnome-terminal size flips back to what it was before
<seb128> hum, right
<seb128> is that new?
<asac> yeah see this on both computers ... seems to be just related to unfocus
<asac> not sure... just upgraded to saucy
<asac> surely new compared to raring :)
<seb128> k, I will try to figure out what upgrade broke it
<seb128> Laney, ^ could it be vte?
<Laney> doubt it but i suppose it's not impossible
<Laney> 'size' meaning window geometry?
<seb128> right
<Laney> doesn't reproduce for me if so
<asac> are you in second tab in gnome-terminal? resize the window with mouse ... click outside the terminal window somewhere ... and size flips back here
<Laney> yes
<Laney> oh, maybe i'm on g-t 3.8 though
<asac> odd if you don't see it :)
<Laney> I am :-)
 * Laney downgrades
<asac> so its gt?
<asac> :)
<Laney> ah yes, there it is
<Laney> so fixed by upgrading gnome-terminal
<asac> Laney: hmm. did gnome-terminal not yet change compared to raring?
<Laney> no, but vte and gtk did which could have done something
<asac> kk
<Laney> anyway if you want the new one faster go and ask doko about https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=697475
<Sweetsha1k> seb128: note that I did not try to rebuild LO on armhf with the new toolchain yet, after all LO itself didnt change much. OTOH, compilers might have special needs on e.g. armhf.
<ubot2> Gnome bug 697475 in general "New tab is not opened in same directory as previous tab" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Laney> I figure if people keep pinging him then he'll make some time to look at it :P
<asac> i have no strong feelings about the new one :)
<seb128> Sweetsha1k, ok
<asac> think this bug would be good to understand though
<asac> maybe it has other unpleasant effects on more important parts of desktop etc.
<Laney> I would say it's more likely to be a gnome-terminal bug
 * Laney has a look
<asac> Laney: what is doko supposed to do there?
<Laney> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-terminal/commit/?id=611e93f2f8c0c18ed8d365ecb850258e8d5c9c12
<asac> Laney: so thgat means it was in raring too?
<Laney> we don't know how to get vte.sh sourced in non-login shells
<asac> interesting that i didnt notice for all that time :)
<asac> but is possible
<asac> Laney: why do you need that?
<Laney> seems like it
<Laney> asac: it's required for the thing where new tabs stay in the same directory that you're currently in
<asac> ok... how was that done before?
<Laney> I suppose it's not a /blocker/ but people do use/like it
<Laney> don't know
<asac> sure i like it :) ... its a blocker
<asac> maybe gnome-terminal should revert to previous approach :)
<asac> wonder if there is really a need to innovate in that area
<Laney> it's a bit annoying but I don't know that it's a fight worth having
<asac> *shrug* ... just dont understand why folks would do changes that requires something that they dont know how to do :)
<Laney> it works on fedora™
<asac> ic
<Laney> (because there they source /etc/profile.d/* for non-login shells too)
<asac> do we need a new terminal?
<asac> :)
<asac> i think it works pretty good as is
<asac> yeah
<Laney> not if you like backporting patches
<asac> i think checking why they do that and why we don't would be good
<Laney> right, that's the doko question
<asac> what type of patches would we expect?
<asac> that we want? beyond such one liner bugs like the commit above
<Laney> well, for example the new version ports from the deprecated gconf to gsettings
<mitya57> Laney, asac: in 3.8 gnome-terminal was split into gnome-terminal-server and gnome-terminal (client), I think this is the reason
<Laney> probably some parts can't communicate any more
<asac> was that done to allow remote/over-the-wire terminal hacking? like screen/bip etc.?
<asac> or just an architecture uplevel?
<mitya57> maybe… now all processes you run (including bash) have gnome-terminal-server as a parent, not gnome-terminal
<mlankhorst> gnome-terminal-server? does it support vt100s?
<mitya57> this also means that if something gets wrong with gnome-terminal, processes won't be killed
<asac> and you can reconnect?
<asac> really like bip
<mitya57> I don't see anything like that in the UI
 * mitya57 can find only: --disable-factory: Do not register with the activation nameserver, do not re-use an active terminal
<jbicha> Laney: the only explanation I found for the vte.sh idea was https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-terminal/commit/?id=cf3cad87
<Laney> jbicha: interesting, thanks for the find
<asac> Unity QML in archive (Unity Next)
<asac> that was forecasted to happen in early jun
<asac> is that still the forecast?
<asac> seb128: ?
<asac> didrocks: ?
<seb128> asac, didrocks probably knows better but probably not "early" in any case
<asac> ok, but 13.06 is still the goal it feels
<asac> :)
<seb128> asac, we have https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-s-unity8-on-desktop targetted at 13.07
<seb128> asac, we will need to land Mir in the archive first
<didrocks> asac: we need MIR first, and this is getting delayed
<didrocks> asac: so need to sync up with kgunn first, and that's planned this week
<asac> ok
<asac> didrocks: is he usually around on this channel>?
<asac> kgunn?
<didrocks> asac: I don't think so, rather #ubuntu-unity
<seb128> or #ubuntu-mir
<didrocks> as well :)
<seb128> he just left to reboot though
<seb128> he should be back in a minute
<asac> not interested in the desktop :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> kk
<didrocks> heh :)
<didrocks> Mirv: sil2100: cyphermox: kenvandine: reminder, team meeting today, same time than the usual one :)
<kenvandine> didrocks, ok
<Mirv> sure
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll be on, although while mobile for a moment ;)
<attente> Trevinho, bregma, hey
<attente> do you know what's happening with the libunity-dev unity 7.0 mismatch?
<sil2100> didrocks: regading the python-evdev packaging - I uploaded some fixes now
<sil2100> didrocks: but... we'll be actually rebasing on a new version
<sil2100> didrocks: someone made a review of the package in debian and some upstream fixes were needed, so the developer wants to release a new upstream version with all the fixes
<sil2100> didrocks: we will then be also changeing the source package name
<sil2100> didrocks: since now it's evdev, but he'll release it as python-evdev (the tarball)
<didrocks> sil2100: oh, I already uploaded to ubuntu
<didrocks> sil2100: it's in NEW
<didrocks> sil2100: let me reject it
<didrocks> done
<sil2100> didrocks: awesome! He'll be uploading the tarball soon, so I guess the realistical date for it to get uploaded again would be tomorrow ;)
<sil2100> But I'll prepare everything and poke you to pull the packages then!
<didrocks> ok :)
 * Laney holds cyphermox 
<Laney> eds transitions are pure pain - I now admire you for doing it before
<Laney> how come evolution-indicator is PS but is also distropatched quite a lot?
<Mirv> sil2100: sounds nice!
<seb128> Laney, that's what happens when you can't get review from "upstream" (or when nobody wants to claim ownership)
<seb128> Laney, I though cyphermox got most of the patches merged last cycle though?
<cyphermox> moo?
<cyphermox> Laney: transition, so you mean everything outside of eds/evo right?
<cyphermox> like, gnome-panel and the like?
<Laney> yeah all of that
<cyphermox> stay tuned, if we end up updating evo more than once this cycle like usual...
<Laney> seb128: apparently not
<cyphermox> what patches were those?
<cyphermox> we ended up removing more stuff than actually patching though
<Laney> like porting to 3.6 and some others
<seb128> Laney, outdated/wrong vcs?
<cyphermox> and I thought I actually sent those to bts :/
<Laney> ah, https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/evolution-indicator/apply-patches/+merge/134922
<cyphermox> err
<cyphermox> evolution-indicator is special
<cyphermox> there's a bunch of stuff in trunk now
<cyphermox> actually, everything should be in trunk
<Laney> don't think so
<kenvandine> Laney, fginther is going to update the jenkins jobs for those CI failures
<Laney> r0x0r
<Laney> can I/you upload libfriends in the meantime?
<Laney> it's the last thing for the transition (and will make the job go manual anyway due to packaging changes?)
<kenvandine> Laney, sure
<Laney> kenvandine: sweet
<sil2100> o/
<didrocks> cyphermox: kenvandine: sil2100: Mirv: hey guys!
<didrocks> delayed team meeting now! :-)
<cyphermox> o/
<sil2100> here, although typong a bit slowly
<Mirv> hello
<didrocks> I hope everything's fine guys!
<Mirv> sil2100: typoing slowly! :)
<didrocks> ok, let's try to get this done :-)
<didrocks> everyone updated on https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dHFtUmlPOUtCRk8zR2dtaEpIbUVhMmc&pli=1#gid=0 ?
<sil2100> yes, more or less o/
<Mirv> I decided to mark the saucy/raring 5.0.2 megaitem as done, no need to expand it forever
<cyphermox> tbh, nothing I can update atm; I've been only on ofono stuff
<didrocks> hehe, let's try to do more with less then! :)
<didrocks> yeah, Mirv, nice work on Qt 5.0.2
<didrocks> I'll archive it :)
<Mirv> thanks
<didrocks> so saucy is Qt-ready once we'll get the touch components in
<didrocks> right?
<Mirv> yes, it's already Qt ready, it's just not Ubuntu Touch ready.
<didrocks> sweet! \o/
<cyphermox> but as soon as that's done, I'll finish making misc build on saucy rather than raring, that's long overdue
<didrocks> speaking about touch, so sil2100, mind updating us on it?
<Mirv> some snapshot modules could use an update, and Qt Creator, but mainly it just works already
<didrocks> cyphermox: there is an item on the bottom on that, we'll get to it ;)
<cyphermox> yup, that's what I meant ;)
<kenvandine> hey
<didrocks> hey kenvandine, nice to have you back ;)
<kenvandine> nice to be back :)
<didrocks> (back with your back :p)
<didrocks> sil2100: ?
<kenvandine> hehe
<sil2100> yes? ;)
<sil2100> ah!
<didrocks> 18:03:17      didrocks | speaking about touch, so sil2100, mind updating us on it?
<sil2100> stupid irssi
<didrocks> it being the touch components status :)
<sil2100> ok, so, all was going good until the recent regression
<sil2100> once this gets out of the way, we should be good again
<sil2100> ill be pushing this till night today
<didrocks> sil2100: good luck!
<didrocks> let's hope everything's will be on rails soon :)
<didrocks> sil2100: python-evdev, I should UNDO it, right?
<sil2100> ill rerun the stack then, they said reverting works, but hope theyll fix it in a better way
<didrocks> ok :)
<didrocks> Mirv: note that sil2100 will probably rerun your stack then ^
<sil2100> ill update the sheet once we have thanew packaging
<Mirv> oh no, my stack!
<didrocks> ok, let's skip over next items: I guess no progress on the unity hang in tests (and we didn't have it for a long time, crossing fingers), webcreds, kenvandine is waiting on otto
<didrocks> Mirv: heh :p
<didrocks> Mirv: unity SRU!
<didrocks> what's up?
<didrocks> did you poke strongly enough? :)
<Mirv> didrocks: haven't gotten a reply, so not strong enough, didn't poke anyone personally
<didrocks> Mirv: I guess strike 2 is that :)
<Mirv> from the last discussion it was about clear that they have the tools/scripts, and know what should be done
<didrocks> the update is stuck for almost a month now
<sil2100> i guess the unity issue either resolvd itself or it does not cause super problems due to the screenlocking disabled globally
<didrocks> Mirv: targets can be found at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sru/+members#active
<Mirv> I believe from their point of view there is no need to poke, so I'm not sure which kind of poke would be both considerate and firm at the same time
<didrocks> sil2100: yep
<didrocks> Mirv: maybe try RAOF? he's a nice guy and can review
<seb128> infinity said he's fine to be pinged about pending ones
<didrocks> a pity we have done a SRU with a good fix for some netbook and nobody can get it
<didrocks> Mirv: mind checking between infinity, RAOF, dave as well?
<Mirv> ok, pinging phase 2: /msg:s
<Mirv> will do
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> thanks!
<didrocks> sil2100: 100scopes! updating everybody on it?
<sil2100> ok, so the mir bug is created for the scopes (will chexk the status once im back), the same for needs packaging
<sil2100> the latter was unneede, but i filled in anyway by mistake
<sil2100> all is merged and building for raring, but...
<didrocks> (suspens ;))
<sil2100> we still have yoo many ap failures, above the threahold
<didrocks> any progress on that?
<sil2100> there seems to be an ap bug thats being wrked on by veebers
<sil2100> so i guess hell update it latee today only, as it needs some fixes
<didrocks> ok, just keep tracking it and look for results :)
<sil2100> will be updating the sheet ;)
<didrocks> swetness!
<didrocks> kenvandine: anything to add on the new stack? :)
<didrocks> (system-settings one)
<didrocks> will please seb128 :)
<kenvandine> nothing yet
<kenvandine> it's building :)
<kenvandine> a couple examples now
<didrocks> so manual publishing? You don't want it in -next?
<kenvandine> not useful for anything more than plugin development so far
<kenvandine> do we want to push saucy packages to -next?
<didrocks> we surely can
<didrocks> until it's ready
<didrocks> to get to distro proper
<kenvandine> ok, i'll do that
<didrocks> ok, updating the spreadsheet then?
<kenvandine> sure
<didrocks> (maybe UNDO it and add that to not add an extra line)
<didrocks> ok, the 2 next items is me. I focused on otto and we are in a hangout as we speak with jibel to deploy it :)
<didrocks> it's going well
<didrocks> we have nice features, but will tease you guys next week
<didrocks> consequently, and due to the other issues like jenkins, I didn't get any chance to do the change for ignoring powerpc
<seb128> kenvandine, would be good to get that landed in distro soon ;-)
<didrocks> (this is a trivial change, but I would prefer to cover with tests)
<kenvandine> seb128, indeed
<didrocks> ok, next is sil2100 back, unity-gtk-module, all done?
<sil2100> yes ;)
<didrocks> ok, I'll move it to archive
<seb128> it's in the archive, but mterry is being picky
<seb128> with the MIR
<didrocks> argh :p
<didrocks> sil2100: tracking that ^?
<didrocks> with seb128's help maybe :)
<seb128> wanting test at build over autopilot tests apparently :/
<didrocks> hum, not possible
<didrocks> and for daily release, we don't really need that
<mterry> seb128, that doesn't sound like me.  :)  we talking unity-gtk-module?
<seb128> mterry, yeah, maybe I didn't understand your review comment
<seb128> mterry, hey btw ;-)
<mterry> seb128, hi!  :)
<mterry> seb128, well, so it has autopilot tests, which is great!
<mterry> seb128, but jenkins CI doesn't seem to run them?  Nor are they enabled as dep8 tests
<sil2100> i will be lookin g into that
<didrocks> seb128: sil2100: mterry: mind doing that after the meeting and clarifying?
<didrocks> to not block everyone on it :)
<mterry> oh sorry
<didrocks> (we are almost over)
<didrocks> mterry: no no,no worry, just stays around for the next 5 minutes :)
<seb128> wfm
<didrocks> Mirv: anything to add on your Qt work? (we don't want to push the 5.1 beta too early :p)
<sil2100> ok
<Mirv> didrocks: not much. some Qt love for precise/quantal, more details in my Qt release management doc. Qt 5.1 beta is purely for PPA, since some would need that to start get ridding of our qtwebkit DPR patch
<didrocks> Mirv: do not hesitate if you need reviews/sponsoring
<Mirv> (devicePixelResolution)
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, that would be nice!
<Mirv> didrocks: sure, when I do something uploadable for saucy I'll contact
<didrocks> ok, finally, I have 2 victims to find for the 2 new tasks for next week ;)
<didrocks> thanks Mirv
<didrocks> 1. "daily release of libpam-freerdp"
<didrocks> I added comments about how to contact and what to do
<didrocks> kenvandine: I was thinking about you for this new stack, should ask not a lot of work :)
<didrocks> are you ok with this?
<didrocks> while kenvandine is away, let's switch to task 2. "switch misc task to saucy"
<kenvandine> which new stack?
<didrocks> kenvandine: see the comment "thin client stack"
<didrocks> with just one component for now
<didrocks> libpam-freerdp
<didrocks> needs to check the packaging, inlining, and sync up on the autopilot job we need to check
<didrocks> are you fine with it?
<kenvandine> i guess :)
<didrocks> thanks! :)
<didrocks> and so, finally task 2: "switch misc task to saucy"
<didrocks> cyphermox: I think landing to saucy is just few parameters to change, and go over the ppa
<didrocks> (remove the dest parameter so that it's distro)
<cyphermox> yup
<didrocks> do you think you can do it today and redeploy?
<didrocks> sergio wants phablet-tools in saucy ASAP
<cyphermox> should be able to yes
<didrocks> (and we are fine with the android-audiosystem bits)
<cyphermox> will do in two steps, one for saucy first, and if it builds okay to distro
<didrocks> I check the build-deps, nothing we don't have :)
<didrocks> good!
<didrocks> thanks cyphermox :)
<cyphermox> sure
<didrocks> ok, I added a task for me as well to talk about unity 8
<didrocks> and have some planning around MIR and unity 8 landing
<didrocks> finally, just one last thing
<didrocks> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-2013-05-touch-landing
<didrocks> I will archive it for may and move to another blueprint for June
<didrocks> Mirv: sil2100 cyphermox kenvandine: mind updating it today (or early tomorrow morning for Mirv ;)) so that I can archive it? ^
<kenvandine> sure
<cyphermox> ok
<sil2100> ok, in max 2 hours ;)
<Mirv> ok
<didrocks> thanks everyone! good job, we are close to get touch done :-)
<didrocks> and think about keeping your stack green, will be easier soon thanks to otto
<sil2100> ok, thanks!
<didrocks> (will probably move one stack after another seamlessly ;))
<didrocks> have a good week! :-)
<kenvandine> didrocks, when can we have otto?
<kenvandine> :-D
<seb128> mterry, so, the issue is that autopilot tests are not plugged into the CI?
<cyphermox> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/cupstream2distro-config/saucy-misc/+merge/166299
<didrocks> kenvandine: probably wiring a real one tomorrow :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: then, we'll enable that slowly
<didrocks> so seb128, mterry, sil2100: the stage is yours :)
<didrocks> cyphermox: approved, poke me for stage 2 :)
<mterry> seb128, yeah.  (Or also that it doesn't have dep8 tests).   I'd just like the autopilot tests to be run sometime
<mterry> seb128, CI is preferable I guess, plus more in line with autolanding best practices
<seb128> mterry, hum, I assumed that autopilots tests were run like for unity
<seb128> didrocks, sil2100: what needs to happen for that to be the case?
<didrocks> they are run apparently:
<didrocks> unity-gtk-module-autopilot is installed
<didrocks> and I see that autopilot should run unity-gtk-module
<mterry> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity-gtk-module/substvars/+merge/166120
<mterry> didrocks, I don't see them being run there
<didrocks> mterry: it's not on per merge, but per daily release
<mterry> didrocks, ah, but they can be per-merge right?  I'm pretty sure I've seen that
<didrocks> mterry: something to ask to mmrazik
<didrocks> not us
<mterry> didrocks, but as long as they are being run per daily release, that's fine
<didrocks> yeah :)
<mterry> seb128, OK.  I got confused by CI config.  They are enabled per-daily, but not per-merge
<mterry> seb128, I'll comment in bug
<didrocks> thanks :)
<seb128> mterry, didrocks: thanks
 * didrocks waves good evening
 * Laney mops his brow - afaik just empathy left for eds 3.8 now
<Laney> a good job for tomorrow morning
<asac> seb128: didrocks leaving early?
<asac> thought he was one of the old school folks :)
<asac> hehe
<seb128> asac, yeah, times change ... but I'm glad to see that the hard workers are still around, ogra_ told me that you will be working tomorrow (not like those other lazy germans)
<ogra_> well, his state has no public holiday tomorrow ...
<ogra_> he just picked the wrong place to liive :P
<seb128> ogra_, isn't he living close from pitti? (who has an holiday tomorrow)?
<ogra_> nah, pitti lives in the south ... asac north
<ogra_> i'm somewhere between them
<czajkowski> iin the middle of no where :p
<ogra_> yeah, pretty much
<ogra_> ugliest town in germany ...
<asac> seb128: i am on :)
<asac> 1st jun officially even
<asac> so more fun on this and other channels at all times
<seb128> asac, sorry to disappoint but don't count on too many people to be there for you on the 1st, we still work hard here but we stopped IRC during weekends ;-)
<seb128> asac, you should get a nice welcome back on monday though ;-)
<asac> nice :)
<asac> and yes, i understand taht weekends are good for showering and eating.
<seb128> hehe
<mterry> robert_ancell, does LightDM use the C locale with PAM, or will it actually get translated prompts back from it?
<robert_ancell> mterry, in trunk it uses the correct locale, in older versions the C locale
<robert_ancell> actually the default locale
<mterry> robert_ancell, hrm.  Doesn't each user have a locale that we could use for that?
<mterry> a session locale
<robert_ancell> hmm, now not 100% sure about the last statement there
<robert_ancell> yes, that's what's fixed in trunk, though it probably doesn't work for PAM sessions where the username isn't known in advance.
<robert_ancell> I'm not really 100% sure about any of these statements - needs some testing / regression testing :)
<mterry> :)
<GunnarHj> mterry: Hi Michael, may I ask for a small favour?
<mterry> GunnarHj, sure
<GunnarHj> mterry: Just updated my saucy partition, and now the boot fails. It ends up with this on the screen: http://people.ubuntu.com/~gunnarhj/saucy-boot-failure.txt
<GunnarHj> mterry: Do you know of any simple step to fix it?
<mterry> GunnarHj, looks like your system got interrupted in the middle of an apt-get upgrade
<mterry> Specifically, the udev package is not finished updating
<GunnarHj> mterry: Ok.
<mterry> GunnarHj, in your busybox prompt..
<mterry> GunnarHj, do you have access to the system in read/write mode?
<mterry> GunnarHj, can you do: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<mterry> er, I guess you don't need the sudo
<mterry> GunnarHj, this problem is probably better dealt with in #ubuntu if you want to hop in there with me.
<GunnarHj> mterry: Don't know - need to switch partition to check...
<GunnarHj> mterry: Sure, I'll go to #ubuntu
<Laney> stgraber: Can I bother you for a rescore on https://launchpad.net/~laney/+archive/evolution-3.8/+build/4624368 and https://launchpad.net/~laney/+archive/evolution-3.8/+build/4624369 please?
<Laney> the PPA got caught up in the gnome-desktop3 transition so anything which  depends on evolution in there is FTBFSing
<Laney> which is pretty annoying when the build queues are as they are
<stgraber> Laney: done
<Laney> ta
<davidcalle> sil2100, MIR comments fixed, thanks for the heads up about the bug :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-05-30
<mfisch> robert_ancell: I ran info an issue merging manpages, bzr claims the branches have diverged
<robert_ancell> mfisch, merging which manpages?
<mfisch> robert_ancell: the manpages package
<robert_ancell> oh, that package is fun
<mfisch> bzr gave up halfway through the mege
<mfisch> I did spend some time cleaning up the bug list, resolved a bunch, incompleted a bunch more
<mfisch> I'm going to take debian and try to merge our stuff on top of it instead
<mfisch> robert_ancell: I'm going to propose that we drop the Ubuntu modifications, I'll email you and see what you think
<mfisch> it would make everyone's life easier not to hold these changes and they're mostly incorporated upstream
<Mirv> morn
<didrocks> cyphermox: hey, you didn't update your WI. Had to do it for you :/
<didrocks> jibel: salut (quand tu seras là). No more magners :/
<jibel> didrocks, Hello, I noticed that :/
<jibel> didrocks, riding my kids to school, back in 10min
<didrocks> jibel: ttyl :)
<didrocks> magners still pong though)
<mlankhorst> morning
<didrocks> hey mlankhorst
<mlankhorst> oh excusez-moi, bonjour!
<mlankhorst> riri
<didrocks> héhé
<jibel> didrocks, similar problem than last Monday
<mlankhorst> didrocks: at what point will unity land in saucy?
<jibel> didrocks, there is no good option right now, if we keep it in this state there is a chance the machine will completely hang in the next few hours, if I restart it there is 99% chance to completely lose connectivity to the lab.
<jibel> didrocks, I'll go for option 1 and wait for someone with a hammer in Lex around 10:00UTC
<highvoltage> AAAA/win 21
<didrocks> mlankhorst: at the same time than touch will be able to land in saucy
<didrocks> mlankhorst: which is now blocked on the phone fundation team
<didrocks> jibel: yeah
<didrocks> jibel: seems like it's our better chance
<Laney> morning
<seb128> hey Laney, hey desktopers
<seb128> Laney, how are you?
<mlankhorst> morning laney
<Laney> seb128: good thanks
<Laney> you?
<Laney> g'day mlankhorst
<seb128> I'm good as well
<seb128> Laney, since Sweetshark got libreoffice to build I was thinking of uploading the new poppler, mitya57 prepared the transition in a ppa so it should be an easy one to get through ... any objection?
<Laney> seb128: no, not that I can think of
<Laney> tkamppeter__: ^?
<tkamppeter> Laney, seb128, go ahead with the Poppler update, nothing bad of it is known to me, and it solves the filled-form-saving bug.
<mitya57> The PPA was only to ensure that everything builds, please don't copy from there but reupload
<Laney> mitya57: were patches required?
<seb128> mitya57, you can't copy from a virtual ppa (missing archs) and I was not planning to do that
<Laney> you can copy source only
<Laney> one reason I've been using 'archive' version numbers in the evo-3.8 PPA
<seb128> right
<Laney> but yeah, you should intend to do that beforehand
<mitya57> Okular and inkscape need some unrelated to poppler fixes
<mitya57> (branches linked to the bug)
<Laney> ok
<Laney> I want to do empathy 3.8 first and then can start helping out on that if needed
<seb128> Laney, it should be fine, I will start on it and let you know if I need help this afternoon
<Laney> cool
<mitya57> Note that I haven't tested libreoffice with new poppler yet
<mitya57> seb128: looks like Riddell uploaded fixed okular, so only inkscape needs not rebuild-only upload
<mitya57> Riddell: btw, it ftbfs on armhf, looks like one more line should be removed from libokularcore2abi1.symbols
<Riddell> mitya57: ok thanks, I'm going to review all my kde merges today
<seb128> Riddell, will you fix/reupload okular then? (just asking since we will need it to build to complete the poppler transition)
<Riddell> seb128: yeah I'll get onto it shortly
<seb128> Riddell, thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, how much do you hate ppc today? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<chrisccoulson> how come?
<chrisccoulson> i hate it as much as ever ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I saw that firefox is stucked in saucy-proposed because it failed to build on ppc
<chrisccoulson> it's going to be stuck there forever then ;)
<seb128> :-(
<chrisccoulson> it sucks that we block migration because of ppc
<seb128> right, I argued about that in the past
<chrisccoulson> i wonder whether to just turn off the powerpc build entirely
<seb128> I guess that wouldn't be the end of the world
<seb128> the efforts spent to fix it don't seem worth the benefit
<xnox> Laney: based on errors, saucy's currently top crasher is libproxy, where pxgsettings core dumps when run (without or any args, even e.g. --help)
<xnox> have you tried poking it yet?
<seb128> xnox, yes, the code is stupid and the patch trivial
<Laney> I was hoping for upstream to reply
<seb128> Laney, let's just drop that loop, it's cleaning on exit which is not required...
<seb128> Laney, do you want me to upload that?
<Laney> sure or I will later after my epic battle with empathy results in my victory
<xnox> seb128, Laney: cool.
 * xnox goes back to testing updated lvm2
<Laney> I've been submitting that crash every time I get it btw so I may be responsible for a lot of the instances
<seb128> it's weird, I never saw it here
<Laney> nobody else complained to me about it which is why I didn't fix it urgently
<Laney> figuring it's config dependent
<seb128> well I get the segfault if I run that command
<seb128> I suspect you have proxy somewhat enabled that's why you see it
<Laney> shouldn't do
<seb128> Laney, xnox: fix uploaded
<Laney> ty
<seb128> Laney, gsettings list-recursively org.gnome.system.proxy
<seb128> can you pastebin that?
<Laney> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5716409/
<Laney> the localhost:8080 socks proxy is probably something I did
<Laney> s/socks/http/
<seb128> Laney, seems similar to my config, maybe I'm just not using a program using proxy through gio here ;-)
<seb128> Laney, anyway I verified the fix works with the pxgsettings command line
<Laney> oh well
<Laney> great
<seb128> Laney, I'm using pidgin and not empathy, which might be it :p
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> does it make sense to keep having all the account-plugins-* packages now that you don't need a .so for each of them?
<seb128> what do you need?
<seb128> I'm not familiar with how uoa works
<seb128> what changed?
<seb128> maybe better to ask ken when he will be online
<Laney> you just need one plugin afaict
<Laney> rather than having /usr/lib/libaccount-plugin-1.0/providers/*.so for each service
<Laney> I suppose to not have them all listed by default
<seb128> Laney, is that a change in 3.8..?
<Laney> yep
<seb128> on my saucy system, account-plugin-jabber: /usr/lib/libaccount-plugin-1.0/providers/libjabber.so for example
<seb128> oh
<Laney> it was done by m ardy
 * Laney tries a build without them but with the same package structure
<seb128> Laney, http://bugzilla.gnome.org/691418 I see
<ubot2> Gnome bug 691418 in UOA "Use a shared plugin for all empathy providers" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Laney> yeah
<seb128> Laney, does it still have the .service files?
<seb128> e.g /usr/share/accounts/services/jabber-im.service
<seb128> Laney, one thing to avoid would be to have all the "small/non usual providers" cluttering the accounts list, atm we only have the one installed listed in the control center
<seb128> we probably want to avoid having 15 items in that list including stuff nobody use
<Laney> seb128: yes, .service and .provider are still there
<Laney> I'll keep the split for now
<seb128> k
<asac> seb128: who owns "Networking & Telephony story" on your side?
<asac> cypher or stgraber?
<seb128> asac, cyphermox
<xclaesse> When upgrading the kernel, I get that error: cp: cannot stat '/module-files.d/libpango1.0-0.modules': No such file or directory
<xclaesse> could be broken because of gnome3 ppa
<xclaesse> anyone knows a workaround for that?
<xclaesse> it happens when doing update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-22-generic
<seb128> xclaesse, is that saucy ?
<xclaesse> seb128, raring
<xclaesse> with some ppa like https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa and https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3
<seb128> xclaesse, dpkg -l | grep pango?
<xclaesse> seb128, http://pastebin.com/MhSx4rHL
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> you got bitten by ricotz's ppa, check with him
<seb128> he tends to have packages pretty much on the "edge" side
<seb128> I would avoid that ppa if I was you
<xclaesse> yeah, I probably shouldn't have added those ppa :(
<seb128> xclaesse, try to ppa-purge it
<xclaesse> all I wanted is EDS 3.8 for the UOA integration
<seb128> or at least re-install pango from raring
<ricotz> xclaesse, if you have gnome3-stating ppa enabled you can wait for the plymouth update
<ricotz> seb128, hi :), thanks for pinging me, but you could try to avoid scaring people away
<seb128> ricotz, hey, did I scare people away?
<ricotz> seb128, not sure, he doesnt answer ;)
<seb128> ricotz, but that error seems to suggest you took the debian packaging change from pango which impact on initramfs and plymouth and pushed to a stable serie, that's probably something most users don't want to opt in for
<ricotz> seb128, yes, i am fine with that in the staging ppa
<seb128> ricotz, I wouldn't want to opt in for a ppa which impact on my initramfs, userspace is fine, boot stuff a bit less ... but just my opinion
<ricotz> seb128, ok
<sil2100> didrocks: if anything, I pushed an updated python-evdev to the packaging branch of mine, you can take a look when you have a moment ;)
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/python-evdev/debian
<sil2100> Now I disappear, so see you later guys!
<mitya57> cyphermox: can you please review (the fixed version of) https://code.launchpad.net/~abelloni/ubuntu-themes/3.8_fixes/+merge/161439 ?
<seb128> hum
<seb128> mitya57, you forgot packages in your poppler rdepends list, e.g xpdf is not in there and doesn't build with a simple rebuild :/
<mitya57> seb128: oh it depends on libpoppler-private-dev which I didn't check
<seb128> mitya57, shrug
<mitya57> let me look at the build log
<seb128> mitya57, rdepends libpoppler18 is what I did
<mitya57> seb128: was it a local build? can you please paste the log somewhere?
<seb128> mitya57,
<seb128> -c -o build/GlobalParams.o build/GlobalParams.cc
<seb128> build/GlobalParams.cc: In constructor ‘GlobalParams::GlobalParams(char*)’:
<seb128> build/GlobalParams.cc:656:37: error: ‘getHomeDir’ was not declared in this scope
<seb128>    baseDir = appendToPath(getHomeDir(), ".xpdf");
<mitya57> getHomeDir() was removed in http://cgit.freedesktop.org/poppler/poppler/commit/?id=44bf99a7b8
<seb128> mitya57, can you work on a build fix?
<mitya57> seb128: sure
<seb128> mitya57, thanks
<mitya57> tsdgeos: is it safe to replace getHomeDir() with just getenv("HOME") in Ubuntu? (^)
<tsdgeos> mitya57: what do you need it for?
<mitya57> tsdgeos: xpdf uses it (see seb128's message above_
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> well, don't break xpdf then :D
<tsdgeos> xpdf != popplre
<tsdgeos> if i was xpdf author i'd complain to people packaging something they call xpdf but is not, but obviously i'm not the xpdf author :D
<cyphermox> mitya57: looking...
<seb128> mitya57, hum, gdcm fails to build as well, though I'm not sure if that's due to poppler (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/gdcm/2.2.3-1ubuntu1)
<Laney> mitya57: reverse-depends -b src:poppler for future reference
<Laney> maybe without -b too to pick up indirect bds
<attente> seb128, do you know how to properly update the .po files in g-c-c?
<seb128> attente, you mean?
<seb128> attente, the po are not in g-c-c, we export translation from launchpad ... or do you mean the template?
<mitya57> seb128: this looks like gcc 4.8
<seb128> :-(
<mitya57> let me fix xpdf first, and then I'll maybe look
<seb128> thanks
<attente> seb128, to add new msgid's to the po files extracted from the source code of the changes to the panel i've made
<seb128> attente, in a nutshell:
<seb128> - use _() around your strings
<seb128> - lists the source in po/POTFILES.in
<seb128> - you can generate a template to check if your strings are listed with "cd po: intltool-update --pot"
<seb128> that gives you a .pot in po/ which lists all the strings marked for translation
<seb128> - that template is generated at build time, imported in launchpad
<seb128> - translators do their work
<seb128> - we export the translations in language packs
<seb128>  
<attente> _() is only for c code, right? what does one do if the string is in a GtkBuilder ui file for example?
<seb128> attente, so basically just do the first 3 steps, if your string is listed you are all set, the buildd magic will do the work for you
<seb128> attente, translation=yes
<attente> seb128, awesome, thanks :)
<seb128> ups
<seb128> attente, translatable="yes" rather
<seb128> attente, see e.g /usr/share/gnome-control-center/ui/gnome-region-panel.ui
<seb128>     <property name="title" translatable="yes">Region and Language</property>
<seb128> same for labels, etc
<attente> heh, glade already puts those in automatically it seems
<seb128> yes
<Laney> speaking of translations, is it normal to have LP push back to trunk or a separate branch when setting a project up for translating?
<seb128> Laney, it depends how the project is set up
<seb128> some want direct commit
<seb128> some prefer to manually merge the translation before doing a release
<cyphermox> mitya57: approved.
<Laney> I set it up for ubuntu-release-upgrader but going to another branch
<Laney> seems like it would be easier to have it just go to trunk
<seb128> yeah, lightdm seems to do that
<seb128> maybe ask dpm, he probably knows better the details
<dpm> hey
<seb128> dpm, hey ;-)
<Laney> the magic three letters
<dpm> hello desktop folks :)
<mitya57> cyphermox: thanks!
<dpm> Laney, seb128, I always recommend setting the exports branch to trunk. This makes it much easier, as then the full process is automated and no one has to go and manually merge the translations branch to trunk, which in my experience tends to be forgotten
<Laney> dpm: that's what I just noticed
<Laney> will do that, assuming I can find the option again
<dpm> Laney, yeah the UI is a bit difficult to navigate, it also often takes me a while to find it. The thing to remember is that translation exports are set for a given series
<Laney> yep, got it
<dpm> cool
<dpm> Laney, also, if translations are done in LP, the best setting for imports is "Templates only"
<dpm> unless you want to do a one-off import of existing PO files that were done outside of LP
<dpm> then you'd choose "Template and translations"
 * dpm has a todo to document translations setup best practices
<Laney> I had it on templates and translation files
<mitya57> seb128: I think the less ugly solution will be to have a cut down version of getHomeDir() inside GlobalParams.cc
<mitya57> seb128: I'm on a sid machine now, so can't test locally, so pushed to ppa
<mitya57> and to lp:~mitya57/ubuntu/saucy/xpdf/fix-for-poppler-0.22
<seb128> mitya57, copy works for me
<seb128> mitya57, ok, I can try it here
<seb128> mitya57, fails to build
<seb128> build/XPDFViewer.cc: In member function ‘void XPDFViewer::initOpenDialog()’:
<seb128> build/XPDFViewer.cc:2978:52: error: ‘makePathAbsolute’ was not declared in this scope
<seb128>         core->getDoc()->getFileName()->getCString()));
<mitya57> :(
<mitya57> I will now try to force including of xpdf's gfile.h instead of poppler's one, maybe that'll be easier
<tsdgeos> seb128: mitya57: yes basically we removed lots of stuff from the gfile and stuff that was unused
<seb128> I'm out for some exercice, back in ~1h
<mitya57> tsdgeos: anything except makePathAbsolute and getHomeDir?
<tsdgeos> mitya57: not sure what you mean
<mitya57> tsdgeos: these are two functions you definitely removed, and both were used by Xpdf
<tsdgeos> yes
<mitya57> *by Ubuntu's Xpdf
<tsdgeos> xpdf should not be using poppler
<mitya57> tsdgeos: I think this is the only way to have it maintained, as upstream seems dead
<tsdgeos> mitya57: it's not dead, just veeeeeeeeeeery slow on releases
<tsdgeos> mitya57: anyway, if you are patching xpdf to use poppler, you may as well patch xpdf and add the functions poppler removed
<mitya57> tsdgeos: those functions are there, but debian/rules prepends "pkg-config --cflags poppler" to build args, so it tries to use Poppler's headers
 * Laney watches kenvandine's epic fight with PS Jenkins bot
<kenvandine> indeed
<kenvandine> it says xvfb-run failed to start
<kenvandine> that can't be because of laney's branch :)
<Laney> you'd hope so :P
<mitya57> seb128: back?
<mitya57> bad /me. 43min != 1h
<kenvandine> Laney, i'm at a loss... tests run fine in pbuilder but not in jenkins anymore... grrrr
<kenvandine> Laney i guess i need to summon the jenkins masters :)
<Laney> bah!
<Laney> I assume it's going to affect more than just this project though
<kenvandine> yeah... :/
<kenvandine> it's worked fine for months...
<kenvandine> fginther, do you have any ideas why suddenly running tests that use xvfb-run in jenkins fails?
<kenvandine> xvfb-run: error: Xvfb failed to start
<kenvandine> is the error
<kenvandine> fginther, it's autolanding for the friends stack that started to fail, which we did just change the ci_defaults from raring to saucy
<fginther> kenvandine, hmmm, perhaps there's something broken in saucy?
<fginther> kenvandine, we can try a few tests with raring and comparing the results
<kenvandine> works in pbuilder
<kenvandine> for saucy
<kenvandine> i have no idea what to try next...
<seb128> mitya57, back
<mitya57> seb128: do you think we can do what tsdgeos says?
<mitya57> (drop all poppler-related patches and build without poppler)
<mhr3> kenvandine, do you run xvfb-run with -a?
<mitya57> otherwise I'll give you another patch that copies makePathAbsolute to XPDFViewer.cc
<seb128> mitya57, what did he suggest?
<kenvandine> mhr3, nope
<mitya57> <tsdgeos> well, don't break xpdf then :D
<mitya57> <tsdgeos> if i was xpdf author i'd complain to people packaging something they call xpdf but is not, but obviously i'm not the xpdf author :D
<mhr3> kenvandine, you should :)
<seb128> mitya57, I would prefer to use copy those functions of that works
<mitya57> ok
<kenvandine> mhr3, good point :)
<fginther> kenvandine, I'll look into it, maybe there is something wrong on the host
<kenvandine> but it has always worked
<seb128> mitya57, or check with the security team, the reason we made xpdf use poppler was easier security maintenance since xpdf doesn't keep on top of their issues
<seb128> mitya57, but for what I'm concerned we could stop maintaining xpdf or drop it from the archive
<seb128> it was important 10 years ago but we got some better viewers since
<fginther> kenvandine, we could be running into port resource issues. I'll take a look after lunch
<kenvandine> fginther, thx
<kenvandine> i'll give it a try with -a too
<seb128> Sweetshark, grararr, libreoffice failed to build with
<seb128> "Checking correctness of source dependencies...
<seb128> After installing, the following source dependencies are still unsatisfied:
<seb128> libhsqldb-java(inst 2.2.9+dfsg-3ubuntu1 >= conflicted 1.8.1~)"
<mitya57> seb128: branch updated, please try to build this
<mitya57> (but +1 to dropping xpdf completely)
<mitya57> seb128: will look at gdcm tomorrow
<seb128> mitya57, thanks, no hurry we will be blocked on libreoffice for a while it seems
<seb128> cf what I just copied
<Laney> err
<seb128> well "while"
<seb128> need Sweetshark to be back (today is an holiday for him) and then we will need at least a day for the builds
<Laney> does it really Build-Conflict on a version which is implied by the Build-Depends?
<seb128> mitya57, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5717337/
<Laney> I don't understand how that ever built if so
<Laney> must be misreading
<seb128> Laney, that's the diff of that upload: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/141103518/libreoffice_1%3A4.0.2-0ubuntu1_1%3A4.0.2-0ubuntu2.diff.gz
<Laney> ah, no, 1.8.1 vs 1.8.0.10
<Laney> so as soon as that package was upgraded LO was broken
<Laney> still ...
<seb128> it built in a ppa
<seb128> I don't get it
<Laney> see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hsqldb
<mitya57> seb128: so let's wait until tomorrow when I'll be at my saucy machine
<seb128> mitya57, ok
<seb128> Laney, shrug, I guess the ppa doesn't use proposed :/
<seb128> nor do I
<Laney> apparently not, it's not the default
<seb128> so we didn't see that before upload
<seb128> "fun"
<mitya57> I wanted to check if xpdf is popular in Ubuntu and noticed that popcon.ubuntu.com is still not working :/
<Laney> "For safety, add a build-conflicts against libhsqldb-java (>> 1.8.1~)"
<Laney> that's quite some safety
<seb128> it's protecting you to have a chance to have libreoffice to ever build
<seb128> :p
<Laney> saving buildd time :P
<seb128> Laney, http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-openoffice/libreoffice.git;a=commitdiff;h=bf27df32a74473a045605a8e7b02b5586a6ebcd8
<Laney> yeah
<seb128> it seems like that's a buggy conflicts and should just be dropped
<seb128> I think I will drop the
<seb128> ifneq (,$(filter hsqldb, $(SYSTEM_STUFF)))
<seb128>         perl -pi -e "s/(Build-Conflicts: .*)/\1,libhsqldb-java (>= $(HSQLDB_TOONEWVER)~),/" debian/control
<seb128> endif
<jbicha> seb128: howdy
<seb128> jbicha, hey
<jbicha> seb128: is there anything else I should do to coordinate handling bug 1185869 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1185869 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Update gnome-shell to 3.8" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1185869
<Laney> does it work with the new eds?
<Laney> seb128: Digging slightly it seems that the modified build-dep is because _rene_ uploaded a forked source package of the old version of hsqldb
<jbicha> Laney: yes as we've had gnome-shell 3.8 in the staging ppa with e-d-s 3.8 for a while
<Laney> so it keeps using the old series
<mitya57> jbicha: are you going to update gsettings-desktop-schemas also?
<Sweetshark> seb128: heh, java guys doing updates in proposed, creating pain? welcome to my world.
<Laney> we might want to upload that thing too
<Laney> that's hsqldb1.8.0 source package
<jbicha> mitya57: yes, there's two schemas that were dropped that we're patching back in since we're still using them
<Laney> where does the transition come from?
<Laney> it might be safer to wait until after eds to avoid entangling things
<seb128> jbicha, nothing special, can gsettings-desktop-schemas be uploaded first or does it break things?
<mitya57> jbicha: this will break metacity, please commit the patch from gnome #697801 then (at least upstream, and I'll then cherry-pick it)
<ubot2> Gnome bug 697801 in general "Alt+Tab doesn't work in Metacity with gsettings-desktop-schemas 3.8" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=697801
<seb128> Sweetshark, what do you recommend doing? just dropping the lines I pointed
<mitya57> (ther first one, second is not too necessary)
<seb128> Laney, you seem to have a better grasp that me in that libreoffice issue ... what do you recommend doing
<jbicha> Debian has the schemas break gnome-shell << 3.7.90 because of http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=701619
<ubot2> Debian bug 701619 in gsettings-desktop-schemas "gsettings-desktop-schemas: Updating gnome-themes-standard to 3.7.90 broke switching windows in gnome-shell 3.6" [Normal,Fixed]
<Laney> I think we have to take that hsqldb1.8.0 package
<seb128> (sorry just back from exercice and catching up with backlog)
<mitya57> jbicha: I know, as I'm the reporter :)
<jbicha> but I can drop that change as we know that gnome-shell is broken anyway if we want to just update the schemas separately
<Sweetshark> seb128: mom, checking git blame for those lines.
<seb128> Laney, will that fix the conflict? how so?
<Laney> it will not, but if you look at the LO commit he updated the BD too to use a package from it
<Laney> I assume because the new series doesn't work
<seb128> jbicha, no, that's ok, I just like to have things landing in chunks when possible rather than all together
<seb128> easier for testing and debugging
<Sweetshark> seb128: do you know why that hsqldb stuff is stuck so long in proposed?
<Laney> let me go and ask jamespage if he'll do the update
<Sweetshark> seb128: because there might be extra fun in for us, if building lo against it doesnt run against the 1.8 in saucy (non-proposed) ...
<Laney> it's a transition
<seb128> Sweetshark, if I read http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt  correctly, because libreoffice needs to transition to use the new one :p
<seb128> skipped: hsqldb (538 <- 132)
<seb128>     got: 91+0: i-91
<seb128>     * i386: jodconverter, libjodconverter-java, libreoffice, libreoffice-base, libreoffice-report-builder, libreoffice-report-builder-bin, libreoffice-subsequentcheckbase
<jbicha> mitya57: I can sponsor metacity for you
<Laney> pinged jamespage in #ubuntu-devel
<seb128> thanks
<mitya57> There's some chance I get MOTU permissions on Monday, so that won't be needed
<Laney> could probably manage to do it myself tomorrow though if necessary
<mitya57> ah, no, it's in main, probably because compiz uses libmetacity
<mitya57> jbicha: so, "sponsor" it upstream please :)
<mitya57> jbicha: thanks (though you decided to commit the second one also for some reason)
<jbicha> mitya57: does it need to be reverted?
<mitya57> jbicha: no, but it's pointless for me
<Sweetshark> seb128: http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-openoffice/libreoffice.git;a=commitdiff;h=6cc45869;hp=c7d7b35581a0d730a20684b02a28e5605ff99eea <- seemed to have been a better-be-safe-than-sorry commit, waaay back then.
<mitya57> anyway Florian requested it, so let's keep it
<seb128> Sweetshark, Laney, what's the issue if we just drop that conflicts?
<jbicha> Laney: ok I'll do the transition after the e-d-s one is finished
<Laney> seb128: I think the issue is that it doesn't work against hsqldb 2
<Laney> otherwise _rene_ wouldn't have bothered to fork the package
<Laney> that's just a guess though
<Sweetshark> seb128: upstream LibreOffice configure checks hard on hsqlsb >= 1.8.0.9 and < 1.8.1 even with the upcoming LibreOffice 4.1.x.
<Laney> It's OK, I'm preparing the upload
<Laney> so we'll just be able to take the renamed build-dep
<Sweetshark> seb128: How can such an update land in -proposed, and I havent even heard about that? That completely breaks LibreOffice Base -- hard, I assume.
<seb128> Sweetshark, that's why it didn't go out of proposed :p
<seb128> Sweetshark, I guess jamespages didn't notice it would break libreoffice
<seb128> it's not obvious from outside
<Laney> it's a good idea to make your archive PPAs and distro chroots build against -proposed to notice this kind of thing early
<Sweetshark> seb128: Long term, there are these options: a/ kill that update with fire (I like this option) b/ patch out the tests in LO configure and hope it works a little bit (I hate this option) c/ use the internal copy of hsqldb in libreoffice (meh, break all tries to use system integration, or people using the system hsqldb to open LO Base files)
<seb128> Sweetshark, well, it seems like debian/rene reuploaded the old version of hsqlsb as a separate source (what Laney is doing for us)
<seb128> but I'm not sure if that's any better than using the libreoffice copy...
<Sweetshark> Laney: I usually do so that on the last build before upload, I wont do it for every build as that would kill build time when you depend on 1/3 of main ....
<xnox> Sweetshark: i did point out updated hsqlsb in saucy-proposed to you a few times.... ever since I was poking it after holiday =)
<xnox> but it was hard to notice with all the other things breaking libreoffice build in saucy already.
<Sweetshark> seb128: so, to resolve this emergency, using the internal copy is surely the quickest way. We still should seriously discuss if that hsqldb thing should go in saucy for real though ...
 * didrocks waves good evening
<Laney> It's fine, I've got the package upload ready so it's just a matter of updating LO to use the new package name (that git patch)
<seb128> Laney, want to do that?
<Laney> yes, just waiting for cjwatson to reply to me
<seb128> Laney, great, thanks
<Laney> he was debugging why the autosyncer didn't get it
<seb128> it can wait tomorrow
<seb128> though if we upload today we might win half a day of build time
<seb128> Sweetshark, btw I hate libreoffice, I had to make 6GB of free space to run debuild -S and it maxed out io on my ssd for over 5 minutes to pack the source
<Sweetshark> xnox: If I manually check every of the 1000 LibreOffice deps on every update of them, we would never see a release, so without a big fat "this will break stuff" (read: at least an email) warning, it flies under the radar.
<Sweetshark> seb128: heh, 6GB? why dont you pack in RAM? its faster and with 32GB you will barely notice ... ;P
<xnox> Sweetshark: sure. but at least with hsqlsb case, libreoffice had tight build-conflicts which are easy to check for statically =) (without actually building libreoffice)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> Sweetshark, I'm 28GB short of that bar :p
<Sweetshark> xnox: that yields quite a lot false positives though, as the update to a new LO major (4.0->4.1) solves a lot of those (and makes _me_ need some updates in dependencies). Fixing Deps for 4.0, when we aim for 4.1 is thus a lot of wasted ressources. Yeah, I know 'rolling releases' yaddayadda ;) -- LibreOffice sure isnt rolling wrt its dependencies ...
<seb128> some days it seems like libreoffice is more complicated that the rest of the desktop united :p
<czajkowski> seb128: +1
<czajkowski> some days...:)
<mhr3> seb128, we still support powerpc?
<asac> this facebook online accounts feature ... is that officially buggy?
<asac> it seems to annoy me more than it does :)
<asac> it seems to open browser for authentication regularly without being asked
<asac> and then if i log in, i get a SECURITY WARNING PAGE
<asac> "Success
<asac> SECURITY WARNING: Please treat the URL above as you would your password and do not share it with anyone.
<asac> "
<asac> looks buggy, but sounds like success. but in fact it didnt really succeed :)
<kenvandine> asac, yeah... facebook is doing something evil
<asac> online accuonts still offline and opens browser again in a couple of minutes :)
<kenvandine> redirects to a non-ssl page during login
<kenvandine> https://developers.facebook.com/bugs/449221825171392
<kenvandine> is the bug
<asac> is that the only way to do this auth
<asac> >
<asac> ?
<kenvandine> yes
<asac> maybe we use one of a few variants
<kenvandine> the only way we could work around it is to allow non-ssl
<asac> and the one we use is something they disregard
<kenvandine> which is not cool...
<asac> ok... so its the official way to do it according to their api docs?
<kenvandine> yes
<asac> is that  risk for all applications that auth?
<kenvandine> they've fixed it before
<kenvandine> and it regressed
<asac> why doesnt this go out to vendor sec etc. as a big deadl?
<kenvandine> apparently
<asac> feels like it might mean that now all facebook apps
<asac> from 3rd party might reveal secrets that might allow folks to continue the session
<asac> in clear text
<kenvandine> right
<asac> jdstrand: ^^
<asac> jdstrand: is there a real risk?
<kenvandine> jdstrand, this is why you wanted to enforce ssl :)
<asac> if so, why hasn't this getting thorough news coverage :)
<kenvandine> last time it happened they fixed it in just a couple days
<kenvandine> not so responsive this time
<sarnold> perhaps no on accesses facebook through apis?
<asac> i am sure thats not the case
<kenvandine> yeah, lots of people do
<asac> that api is prominently documented
<sarnold> asac: and if you're going to raise a stink, full-disclosure is probably the better ranting ground :)
<asac> and its the most important web service in the world
<asac> there must be loads of users :)
<sarnold> so it's not just us? :)
<kenvandine> sarnold, nope... can't be
<asac> thats whaty i found interesting to hear
<kenvandine> but we enforce ssl
<asac> that there is a real sniffing risk
<kenvandine> so it fails
<asac> and lots of people use it ... still its not getting a big hype :)
<asac> so i hoped we use a weird way of doing things
<kenvandine> i think most people just don't notice the http redirect
<kenvandine> it then gets another redirect to https
<kenvandine> but there is one insecure redirect in the middle
<asac> and that redirect really has private info?
<kenvandine> during the security review this was raised as a concern and they made sure we fail on non-ssl connections
<asac> guess so :)
<asac> hmm
<asac> i dont think we should just make our users believe
<asac> that its a bug in our system
<asac> if we break stuff like that we might want to replace it with a dialog telling people that facebook was turned off because its inseure :)|
<asac> anyway... off ... thanks for explaining, will probably get reminded to talk more soon anyway :)
<kenvandine> good idea
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> mhr3, hey, powerpc: yes
<jdstrand> hrmmm
<jdstrand> I thought that https was supposed to be officially supported by them? I seem to remember them blogging about it or something
<kenvandine> jdstrand, it is
<kenvandine> they broke something in their login process
<seb128> jdstrand, it's a bug, they fixed it already once but it's back
<kenvandine> it happened a few months ago too
<jdstrand> that sucks
<kenvandine> and they fixed it
<kenvandine> and now regressed
<jdstrand> https://developers.facebook.com/bugs/449221825171392
<jdstrand> that is a big bug number :)
<kenvandine> hehe
<fginther> kenvandine, xvfb issue appears to be resolved for now. The problem was that the build of another package failed, but the xvfb process was left hung (and therefore held on to port 99)
<kenvandine> whew
<kenvandine> thanks fginther!
<fginther> kenvandine, no problem. it is likely to happen again someday, test should use -a when possible
<kenvandine> fginther, i added that
<kenvandine> but that branch failed too...
<kenvandine> CI did rather
<fginther> hmmm
<kenvandine> different error
<kenvandine> aborted after satisfy depends
<rostam> Hi the pthread library in Ubuntu 12.04 is located at /usr/lib/x86_64-linux  for 64 bit and /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu for 32 bit.   I am creating multi-threaded application, how could I write a generic linker command so it link to appropriate library? thx
<sarnold> rostam: wouldn't that be gcc ... -lpthread  ?
<rostam> sarnold: yes but the -L<path to library directory>  is my question?
<sarnold> rostam: ah. I've never needed that, so never looked. heh.
<sarnold> sorry :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-05-31
<jibel> good morning
<didrocks> salut jibel, ça va?
<jibel> Salut didrocks ! ça va bien et toi ?
<didrocks> ça va bien :)
<Mirv> didrocks: infinity just noted that now the raring SRU packages, old ones, are really cleaned by some auto garbage collector :(
<Mirv> so built files no longer there
<didrocks> Mirv: urgh because they waited for too long?
<didrocks> Mirv: can you publish a recent raring build (if tests pass) then, and he can have a look *now*?
<Mirv> didrocks / infinity: slightly newer ones are still there. I did my last check of the bugs and such around the 13.05.16 snapshots, so those versions of the same packages should be good at least
<Mirv> but I guess we can't request a sync for past package versions?
<didrocks> Mirv: no, you need for the latest, the run didn't have tests passing?
<Mirv> didrocks: which run? the latest? all tests seem to have passed, indicators is just in manual publishing mode
<Mirv> didrocks: how do you feel about copying selected packages into SRU PPA instead the sync method?
<Mirv> copying the 05.16 packages would still be possible
<Mirv> I'm a bit middle of Qt update for precise/quantal, so I'm not sure if I've time to do the bug overwhaul for the latest .30 packages today
<didrocks> Mirv: TBH, the SRU starts to be more important thatn the Qt update on older release
<didrocks> Mirv: so if I were you, I would shift the priority on that today
<Mirv> didrocks: yeah, well, I already did half of it and I need to ensure everything went alright..
<Mirv> but that's less work anyhow than continuing
<didrocks> Mirv: so I guess better to force the publish if the bug numbers are good in each package
<didrocks> then, let's hope the SRU team will have time to review it :)
<Mirv> didrocks: so you'd like to have the .30 releases checked, so you can do the copy request to queue?
<Mirv> didrocks: instead of copying the .30 releases to a special SRU PPA and doing the requests from there?
<didrocks> Mirv: can force the publication if you ensure me the bugs listed are fine
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, better than a copy between ppas
<Mirv> ok, I'll let you know when I've had the latest bugs checked etc
<didrocks> thanks :)
<didrocks> Mirv: thinking of it, what about creating a tool later on for SRU that can check for SRU compliance grepping all new entries in the changelog?
<Mirv> sounds useful
<seb128> hey desktopers, happy friday!
<sil2100> didrocks: morning! :)
<sil2100> didrocks: did you remove the previous evdev version from the new queue? Since I see it still in NEW for saucy
<Laney> hey!
<seb128> Laney, sil2100: hey, happy friday
<sil2100> Laney, seb128: heya! Happy Friday indeed
<Laney> yeah, the sun came out!
<sil2100> didrocks: and daaamn, when unity's check job was FINALLY green for head, unity just had to fail on the build step, because of unity-lens-music having a build problem... What luck
<sil2100> didrocks: should I force a publish?
<didrocks> sil2100: is unity-lens-music built now?
<sil2100> didrocks: it's building
<didrocks> you need to wait for it to be built
<didrocks> what's the number of tests failing?
<sil2100> didrocks: 11 and 13
<didrocks> ok, back to normal so :)
<sil2100> \o/
<didrocks> so yeah, once built, please do a manual publishing
<didrocks> sil2100: then, on Monday, let's move it to saucy?
<didrocks> which would mean, move autopilot 1.3 to saucy
<sil2100> Awesomeness
<didrocks> so better to check with the touch guys
<didrocks> seb128: do you have time to review phablet-tools and android-audiosystems in new?
<seb128> didrocks, sure
<didrocks> thanks :)
<Laney> oh, we didn't get an LO upload last night?
<seb128> Laney, no, I'm lost on what needs to be changed in there and nobody else was left around
<Laney> oh right
<Laney> taking this: http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-openoffice/libreoffice.git;a=commitdiff;h=bf27df32a74473a045605a8e7b02b5586a6ebcd8
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey, around?
<didrocks> tseliot: hey, how are you?
<tseliot> didrocks: hi, I'm fine, thanks, you?
<didrocks> tseliot: I'm good thanks.
<didrocks> I think I'll prefer rejecting nvidia-prime
<didrocks> tseliot: have a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/5719278/
<tseliot> didrocks: I can make those corrections, test and reupload today
<didrocks> tseliot: great, thanks!
<didrocks> tseliot: keep me posted, I'm reject the other one for now, ok?
<tseliot> didrocks: thanks for your suggestions :)
<tseliot> yep
<didrocks> yw!
<tseliot> didrocks: what's the problem with .in files?
<didrocks> tseliot: just that you have the generated one in the package and the .in next to them
<didrocks> tseliot: it's just a suggestion to have the .in only, as none are needed to build the source package
<didrocks> and during the build, the .in -> in
<didrocks> opsss .in -> file
<didrocks> debian/rules clean would remove those generated file
<didrocks> (that avoids someone editing the file without the .in)
<didrocks> we had a lot of those examples in the desktop team :)
<tseliot> didrocks: ah, I misread what you wrote. So anything but the .install file should remain there?
<didrocks> tseliot: hum, do we need the postinst as well? I think just keep the .in and remove the file you generate in debian/rules
<tseliot> didrocks: sure, I'll remove them all
<didrocks> thanks!
<seb128> didrocks, hum, phablet-tools minor nitpick
<seb128> License: GPL-3
<seb128> ...
<seb128> See the applicable version of the GNU Lesser General Public
<seb128>  License for more details.
<seb128>  
<seb128> didrocks, seems like somebody took the snippet of the LGPL and dropped the L but forgot to drop the Lesser in the text
<seb128> didrocks, same bug in some of the sources
<didrocks> seb128: mind telling that to upstream?
<didrocks> (sergio)
<seb128> didrocks, who is upstream?
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> thanks!
<seb128> accepting anyway, it's just a typo
<didrocks> I didn't check the packags FYI
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<didrocks> thanks!
<seb128> yw
<tseliot> didrocks: are there any examples of packages using /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults ?
<didrocks> tseliot: I think ubuntustudio-desktop should use it (or ubuntustudio-default-settings)
<didrocks> tseliot: I think you'll need a lightdm patch though
<tseliot> didrocks: a lightdm patch?
<didrocks> tseliot: yeah, to set the value you need (if not supported already)
<didrocks> tseliot: should be few lines
<tseliot> didrocks: the main problem is that I will have to backport this to Precise too (well, not today)
<didrocks> tseliot: maybe check with robert_ancell? How do you add the stenza if lightdm.conf is there (as you don't add it as of today)
<tseliot> didrocks: right now I'm simply using a custom file that I ship
<tseliot> didrocks: I can try to pick the one from the system and add that section
<didrocks> tseliot: right, but if the file is already installed (main case), you don't add anything to lightdm.conf?
<didrocks> tseliot: yeah, seems better
<tseliot> didrocks: ok, I'll work on that then
<didrocks> thanks!
<Sweetshark> seb128: around now.
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey
<seb128> Sweetshark, can you get a libreoffice upload ready for the issue we discussed yesterday? Laney got the new (old) package in saucy
 * Sweetshark got two vaccination shots yesterday, kicked me harder than expected.
<Sweetshark> seb128: so just adjusting the breaks right?
<seb128> Laney, ^
<Laney> no no
<Laney> drop the Build-Conflicts and adjust the Build-Depends
<seb128> Sweetshark, http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-openoffice/libreoffice.git;a=commitdiff;h=bf27df32a74473a045605a8e7b02b5586a6ebcd8
<seb128> do the equivalent
<seb128> ?
<Laney> can you cherry-pick that ... ^ ?
<Sweetshark> Laney: yes, no problem.
<Laney> great
<Sweetshark> seb128: will a upload to chinstrap do for you to pick up there?
<seb128> Sweetshark, yes please
<tseliot> didrocks: how about this? It seems to work well here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5719555/
<Mirv> didrocks: 13.05.31~13.04, sources good for publishing: bamf compiz libindicator nux unity unity-lens-applications unity-lens-videos
<Sweetshark> seb128, Laney: I see hsqldb1.8.0 in saucy, but doesnt it need to be MIRed?
<seb128> Sweetshark, no, it's code that was already in main
<Laney> it should have been NEWed to main
<Laney> wasn't, but can be promoted as seb says
<Sweetshark> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hsqldb1.8.0 <- says universe
<seb128> that's ok, we tend to promote things when they show on component mismatch
<seb128> e.g when something start using them
<Sweetshark> seb128: ok, so not blocking on that then.
<tseliot> seb128: how does one apply for archive admin privileges?
<seb128> no need to block indeed, thanks for checking ;-)
<seb128> tseliot, email ubuntu-archive@l.u.c or ask on #ubuntu-release
<Laney> I think all of evo/eds/empathy is now uploaded
<seb128> Laney, \o/
<tseliot> seb128: ok, thanks
 * Laney wonders why logind needs an entire core
<ogra_> thats a lennartrule
<Laney> it's doing his bitcoin mining
<ogra_> yeah
<Sweetshark> seb128: libreoffice_4.0.2-0ubuntu3_source.changes is on chinstrap, but hasnt finished building locally
<seb128> Sweetshark, well, you only changed the depends/conflicts stuff, no reason the build would change from the previous one right?
<Sweetshark> seb128: I just vividly remember Linus from his talk on git at google in moments like this "developer makes a small commit that ... cant ... possibly ... break ... anything" ;)
<seb128> Sweetshark, well, Linus might screw up but you don't, right? ;-)
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, mind publishing them? You have the credentials ;)
<didrocks> tseliot: that looks good to me :) I wonder about the cat however. It won't be marked as a conffile?
<didrocks> tseliot: so, it will never be purged and not sure what happens if lightdm retry to restore it?
<tseliot> didrocks: it will be purged with lightdm
<tseliot> didrocks: and when nvidia-prime is removed, only that specific line that we added is removed
<Sweetshark> seb128: I try to keep my screw-ups private -- sometimes I fail at that. I wouldnt want to be private screw-up free at all -- its the best way to learn. ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<Sweetshark> seb128: but yeah, the pbuilder is way past build-deps and ./configure, so the risks of this blowing up still are rather small.
<seb128> Sweetshark, shrug, your upload was targetted to raring ... can you redo it for saucy?
 * tseliot > lunch
<Sweetshark> seb128: arrgh.
 * Sweetshark shakes angry fist at dch.
<seb128> Sweetshark, bonus point if you -S only rather including all the orig tarballs in the upload
<Sweetshark> seb128: wait, both is correct here. Maybe the scp to chinstrap went wrong?
 * Sweetshark checks
<seb128> Sweetshark, both what?
<didrocks> tseliot: but if there was no lightdm.conf
<didrocks> then, nvidia-prime installs it
<didrocks> we purge nvidia-prime
<didrocks> only the line is removed, not the installed lightdm.conf that nvidia-prime "owned"? (as there was none)
<Sweetshark> seb128: hmm, *confused* ... my scp copies them _somewhere_, but the files in my home on chinstrap look different.
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, will check the command line via /msg with you
<Sweetshark> seb128: /home/bjoern/libreoffice_4.0.2-0ubuntu3* on chinstrap now look good to me.
<tseliot> didrocks: shall I remove the case in which the lightdm.conf is created when it's not found then?
<seb128> Sweetshark, looks good indeed, thanks
<didrocks> tseliot: I think it makes sense to not activate it, lightdm surely doesn't run in that case
<didrocks> tseliot: then, please upload, I'll rereview quickly :)
<tseliot> didrocks: I have just uploaded the package.  If you want to have a look at the diff with the latest change: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5719713/
<didrocks> tseliot: ah, excellent, thanks!
<didrocks> looks good :)
<tseliot> didrocks: thanks a lot for your help. I really appreciate it :)
<didrocks> tseliot: thanks for changing that and fixing that up quickly :)
<tseliot> :)
<didrocks> tseliot: oh, I still have the files in the source package
<didrocks> tseliot: I think debian/rules clean should remove them
<didrocks> let me ensure I cleaned my /tmp
<tseliot> didrocks: yes, they shouldn't really be in the tarball
<didrocks> tseliot: looks gorgious, a quick build and I'll hack :)
<tseliot> good :)
<didrocks> tseliot: NEWed :)
<didrocks> seb128: any chance for android-audiosystem if you get a minute? :)
<tseliot> didrocks: excellent, thanks. Can we move it to main when we have the binary or shall I file a MIR? (not urgent)
<didrocks> tseliot: I think a MIR will be better, I tried to not review for MIR a package I review for NEW
<tseliot> didrocks: ok, good. Thanks again
<didrocks> yw ;)
<seb128> didrocks, I started looked at it earlier but it's not a trivial source ... you could review it btw, you are not the one who uploaded ;-)
<seb128> started looking*
<didrocks> seb128: I cleaned up the package and still on deploying otto
<didrocks> so don't really feel independant enough for that one
<seb128> k, I will finish it
<seb128> I stopped because I was unsure what to do with the pulseaudio config files that are in there and under the LGPL2+ but not listed in copyright
<didrocks> seb128: IIRC, rsalveti is upstream for it with ricmm
<seb128> didrocks, are they doing the packaging/debian copyright as well?
<didrocks> seb128: they did, but we can help fixing it
<mterry> didrocks, seb128: hello, happy Friday!  So for this 100scopes MIR, I noted that the launchpad and sshsearch scopes are python2 (for understandable reasons).  Does the desktop team still want them bad enough to add to the python2 base?
<didrocks> launchpad is forced by the launchpadapi
<seb128> mterry, hey, happy friday
<didrocks> not sure for sshsearch!
<didrocks> happy friday mterry :)
<mterry> didrocks, that's by python-paramiko
<seb128> didrocks, I think that's what he meant by "for understandable reasons"
<seb128> but good question
<seb128> I would prefer avoid adding new python2 package to the default desktop at this point
<didrocks> maybe we should bring barry to that discussion? ^
<didrocks> hum, no barry around :)
<seb128> didrocks, to who/where do I do review comments about android-audiosystem then?
<didrocks> seb128: I would say #ubuntu-touch and ping them
<Laney> did we decide to keep apport bug reporting turned off?
<seb128> no, we didn't discuss it
<seb128> but pitti is off until monday so today is not a good day to discuss it I guess
<seb128> Laney, do you have an opinion on the topic?
<seb128> grrrarr
<Laney> well, I just enabled it on my systems because I feel like the bug reports give better tracking
<Laney> like I can come back and see the trace much easier
<seb128> Sweetshark, Laney: libreoffice build fails on
<seb128> "checking which hsqldb to use... external
<seb128> checking for /usr/share/java/hsqldb.jar... no
<seb128> configure: error: hsqldb.jar not found."
<Laney> oh dear
<Laney> yeah there's some other commits for that
<Laney> http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-openoffice/libreoffice.git;a=commitdiff;h=fec801a1525c478491d64e4508c7f85f1957b50a;hp=d6bb384bb864f566e343a83f1fccbcb2cf89584b
<jbicha> Laney: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-contacts/3.8.0-1ubuntu1/+build/4630249
<Laney> jbicha: depwait?
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> ho hum
<seb128> Laney, cheese is not in main
<Laney> yeah, just missed it when merging
<Laney> why did it build in the PPA? I turned on the option to follow the archive components to catch things like this :|
<seb128> go figure :/
<seb128> Sweetshark, ^ any idea?
 * Laney is going to test-build a cherry-pick of that thing
<seb128> I would look a bit more into it if libreoffice was not taking like half an hour to download, 15 minutes to unpack, 10 hours to build, etc
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> running lintian on LO might have been an error
<Laney> could be some time
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> running anything on LO seems like an error after 15 minutes :p
<desrt> hai guies
<seb128> desrt, howdy
<desrt> seb128: teach me something new!
<desrt> it's learn-something-friday!
<Laney> libreoffice build-depends on firefox!
<ogra_> is that new ?
<Laney> dunno, this is all new to me
 * ogra_ thought that was the case for ages 
<Laney> it's only 337M of deps to download, though it would be worse
<ogra_> but probably it is new for desrt
<desrt> hmm
<desrt> learn-something-new-and-useful friday? :)
 * Laney wasn't trying to teach :P
<czajkowski> seb128: doesnt running LO *always* result in an error :)
<Sweetshark> seb128: hang on, Im in a call
<seb128> desrt, on the amusing fact we are just closing the coldest month of may in 30 years with 30% less sun that the normal over the month for France
 * seb128 wants summer
<czajkowski> seb128: at least you have summmer and sunshine!
<czajkowski> lets not rub it in to those who've yet to have nice weather :9
<seb128> czajkowski, I hope we still do!
<czajkowski> :(
<desrt> seb128: it's going to be 30° here today
<seb128> desrt, can't win?
<czajkowski> desrt: where are you ?
 * seb128 wants 25°C
<larsu> seb128: me too!
<czajkowski> 25-28 is rather nice
<Laney> we've got 21 here
<czajkowski> Laney: up north!
<desrt> czajkowski: toronto
<Laney> ate lunch outside and everything
<czajkowski> desrt: oh nice, but you also get way too much so,  I did at one point consider moving there
<czajkowski> Laney: coming down to london any time soon ?
<Laney> hopefully not :P
<desrt> czajkowski: i've been concluding lately that toronto is the best city on earth.  i'd advise anyone to move here :)
<Laney> seb128: alright, LO at least passed configure ...
<seb128> Laney, good enough, upload!
<seb128> ;-)
<Laney> the build actually seems to parallelise
<Laney> it'll almost certainly run out of space
<attente> is anyone else missing their datetime indicator?
<seb128> no
<seb128> attente, do you have indicator-datetime-service running?
<seb128> attente, if not, do you get any error if you try to run it by hand (it's in /usr/lib/$arch/indicator-datetime-service)
<attente> huh.. that was really weird, it wasn't installed
<attente> working now
<seb128> look into /var/log/dpkg.log
<Laney> don't tell me you're running with proposed enabled!
<seb128> you might get infos on when it got uninstalled
<seb128> lol
<seb128> he's probably and got hit by the e-d-s transition I guess
<seb128> larsu, btw your gtk patch is in saucy so you can start depending on it, tweak your build-depends/depends to >= 3.8.2-0ubuntu2
<larsu> seb128: awesome, thanks!
 * larsu goes ahead and tweaks
<seb128> yw, sorry it took so long, it has been a busy week
<larsu> ha, no worries :)
 * Sweetshark stomps on the ground and sulkily retreats into a corner as there is no love here for the libreoffice package ...
<Laney> for some reason I'd disabled building in ram which is why it ran out of space
<Laney> hopefully should work now
<Laney> unless it needs more than 16G
<seb128> Laney, "build" like source build or binary build?
<Sweetshark> seb128: I cant quite make out from the backlog if you solved the LibreOffice issue. FWIW it is still happily building in my pbuilder
<seb128> Sweetshark, there would be love for it if the thing was building :p
<Laney> binary
<seb128> Laney, good luck, I had to made over 6GB of free space for a debuild -S
<seb128> Laney, btw could you review my commits to d-conf in the debian svn? I could use a second look on it just to make that the change is already/makes sense
<Sweetshark> seb128: my pbuilder is not having -proposed here though, maybe thats the difference?
<Laney> yes, it is
<seb128> Sweetshark, likely yes
<Sweetshark> ok, aborting that build then and try with -proposed ...
<Sweetshark> seb128: just to rub it in:
<Sweetshark> 13:37 < seb128> Sweetshark, well, you only changed the depends/conflicts stuff, no reason the build would change from the previous one right?
<Sweetshark> 13:38 < Sweetshark> seb128: I just vividly remember Linus from his talk on git at google in moments like this "developer makes a small commit that ... cant ... possibly ... break ... anything" ;)
<seb128> Sweetshark, alright, noted, you had a point there :p
<seb128> Laney, btw did you see my d-conf ping?
<Sweetshark> seb128, Laney: Ok, my log now says "Get:14 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com saucy-proposed/main amd64 Packages [55.1 kB]Get:14 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com saucy-proposed/main amd64 Packages [55.1 kB]" but still happily walks past the ./configure.
<Laney> seb128: yeah, sorry, will look in a minute
<Laney> putting even more bits of my system into ram
<seb128> Laney, no hurry
<sil2100> mterry: hi! How's the discussion regarding the python2 scopes?
<Laney> Sweetshark: you got the new hsqldb?
<Sweetshark> Laney: yes, but I think I dont break because I have _both_ hsqldbs
<Laney> interesting
<Sweetshark> Laney: which leads me to assume that maybe renes fix is wrong
<Laney> watching a graph of all cores is quite nice while doing a LO build
<Laney> I don't know how you would have got both - what's in Build-Depends?
<mterry> sil2100, I believe last I heard seb128 was not excited about adding python2 packages, but we wanted to run it by barry
<seb128> Laney, are you going to wait for the build to finish to upload?
<mterry> sil2100, who isn't online right now
<Laney> seb128: don't know - I'm kind of scared about uploading a failing package
<sil2100> mterry: ok! Thanks
<seb128> mterry, sil2100: right, it's the same as for tests, if we are lazy and let stuff in nobody will fix them later, if somebody really wants those scope in the default install they should port them and port the other packages needed to make that happen...
<Sweetshark> Laney: now Im breaking too with the libsqldb-java removed.
<seb128> Laney, well, it's already broken...
<seb128> Laney, both Sweetshark and me did that already, join us :p
<mterry> seb128, I'm surprised launchpadlib is still python2
<Laney> it's going to be building way past all our EODs already
<seb128> Laney, right, but maybe it will be built for monday ;-)
<Laney> Sweetshark: how long do you think an in-RAM build will take for me on an i7-3770k with -j8? :-)
<seb128> well, if you feel like letting your box heat until tonight and upload tomorrow I will not complain
<seb128> Laney, how much disk space does a build of LO take?
<Laney> 4.5G currently
<Sweetshark> Laney: hard to guess. my Jenkins on my notebook took 3h (with ccache on a i7-2720QM with 16GB RAM running on a SSD)
<Sweetshark> Laney: have an hour of that is dpkg singlethreadedly xz-compressing libreoffice-dbg ;)
<Laney> urgh yeah, that stuff
<seb128> well, if you hit that it's that the compile part worked
<Sweetshark> on my 32-core 32GB RAM machine with ccache, I get the buildtime down to 3 minutes for an upstream build (which is faster of course, because its not a release build)
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> anyway I'll leave it going for a while
<Laney> let me look at d-conf
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> seb128: The idea seems sound to me
<Laney> do you envisage dconf-tools staying around?
<seb128> Laney, until the next debian release/lts at least for upgrade purposes
<seb128> Laney, pochu acked the split on #debian-gnome the other day as well btw, I just wanted a second look from somebody on the actual diff
<Laney> Section → oldlibs (to let apt autoremove it)
<Laney> Architecture → all
<Laney> s/transitionnal/transitional/ and short description → "transitional dummy package"
<Laney> and perhaps add "It can safely be removed"
<Laney> and it has two rdeps in Debian: gdm3 and gnome-core
<rsalveti> seb128: audio-subsystem would need a bit of love to be in a good shape, but feel free to ping me with an mr if you have time to review it
<seb128> rsalveti, I did review and wrote my comments on #ubuntu-touch
<seb128> Laney, thanks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5720098/ ?
<Laney> lgtm
<seb128> Laney, great, thanks for the review
<Laney> I think dconf-editor's long description could stand to be expanded a touch but that's a nitpick
<seb128> Laney, if you have any suggestion feel free to edit, you have commit access ;-)
<rsalveti> seb128: cool, sorry, checking the backlog
<Laney> oh, sorry, the new packages need Breaks too
<seb128> Laney, I commited my fixes
<Laney> http://wiki.debian.org/Renaming_a_Package
<seb128> Laney, why?
<seb128> it's not a rename
<seb128> it's a split :p
<Laney> so you have to upgrade the old package and get the new empty one
<seb128> well if you don't that's ok
<seb128> you just get files overwritten
<seb128> well, I've no strong opinion either way, adding the Breaks
<Laney> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/footnotes.html#f53
<seb128> Laney, right, it's theorically better, though in practice those cases almost never happen in the real world ... added them anyway, thanks ;-)
<Laney> I'm a slight policy wonk :P
<seb128> you are a DD, most of them are :p
<seb128> Laney, btw if you want to sponsor/upload that to debian feel free, otherwise I will just let it UNRELEASED in the svn (one day Debian will allow source uploads and not force me to have an uptodate debian environment to build/upload fixes)
<Sweetshark> Laney: what is that build that you are doing right now? did you patch ./configure.ac in LO?
<Laney> Sweetshark: no, it's passing --with-hsqldb-jar which is already in there
<Laney> http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-openoffice/libreoffice.git;a=commitdiff;h=fec801a1525c478491d64e4508c7f85f1957b50a;hp=d6bb384bb864f566e343a83f1fccbcb2cf89584b this
<Laney> seb128: will do
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Sweetshark> Laney: ah, ok. FWIW patching configure seems to work here, but --with-hsqldb-jar is indeed cleaner.
<Laney> yeah, using the right levers
<seb128> didrocks, can you binNEW d-conf for me (I just split the -tools in -cli and -editor, Laney already reviewed the diff, it should be fine)
<Laney> I'm guessing unity can go to dconf-cli
<seb128> Laney, want to ack https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/unity/update-dconf-depends/+merge/166826 ? ;-)
<Laney> hah
<Laney> have no power to do that unfortunately
<seb128> Laney, I prefer to have dconf-cli to be binNEWed first anyway
<seb128> that's why I was pinging didrocks
<Laney> indeed
<didrocks> seb128: sure
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> Laney: trusting you!
<seb128> didrocks, to main please
<Laney> I didn't try a build(!)
<seb128> didrocks, and armhf is just publishing
<Laney> so check the packages aren't empty etc (whatever you usually do for binNEW)
<seb128> done publishing
<seb128> attente, what's the story with u-g-m and the old appmenu-gtk/gtk patches, does it conflict with any of those?
<seb128> attente, like should we make sure appmenu-gtk get uninstalled on upgrade?
<attente> seb128, yeah, u-g-m doesn't work if the patches are present
<attente> if appmenu-gtk is installed with u-g-m, who wins depends on the presence of the patches, but probably better to uninstall appmenu-gtk anyways
<attente> maybe it's better to leave both installed when transitioning from patched to unpatched gtk
<seb128> attente, ok, thanks
<attente> although i guess sil2100 already added the Conflicts between the two
<Laney> I thought I saw an Xsession.d snippet to turn appmenu-gtk off from u-g-m
<seb128> attente, well, we didn't drop the gtk patches yet, and we need to update indicator-appmenu to stop recommending appmenu-gtk but recommends u-g-m instead
<sil2100> attente, seb128: yes, I made those two conflict currently
<sil2100> So that we can test it easily on daily-release
<seb128> sil2100: any plan to change the indicator-appmenu recommends?
<didrocks> sil2100: Mirv: cyphermox: kenvandine: we are removing ati from utah checks to install a saucy machine with it
<didrocks> for otto
<sil2100> seb128: ok, let's do that, since the switch anyway is happening, somehow this task slipped my mind
<sil2100> seb128: thanks for reminding!
<Laney> Sweetshark: DAMN! ENOSPC!
<seb128> Laney, told ya, LO is a bitch
<Laney> it is
<Laney> I've given it 32G now ...
<Laney> no more left in the tank
<jbicha> Laney: when you're done with LO, you should give webkit a try ;)
<Laney> I've built webkit loads of times :P
<Laney> haven't seen LO break the linker yet, so each is special in its own way
<walters> Laney, are you using -Wl,--no-keep-memory ?
<Laney> walters: I think the flag we used in the end was --reduce-memory-overheads
<walters> webkitgtk's SetupCompilerFlags.m4 has:
<walters> dnl Optimize for ld memory use: http://lists.macosforge.org/pipermail/webkit-dev/2012-March/020111.html
<walters> LDFLAGS="$LDFLAGS -Wl,--no-keep-memory"
<walters> and that works fine for all my builds
<Laney> upstream since fixed it - the problems were a while ago
<Laney> they split the offending library
<kenvandine> didrocks, cool
<didrocks> and we have a saucy machine ready as well \o/
<Laney> jbicha: ty for evolution-mapi
 * didrocks waves good evening and good week-end!
<seb128> attente, so, I've u-g-m installed, UBUNTU_MENUPROXY unset, but menus show locally with gtk apps (I've rebuilt gtk without the proxy patch but that makes no difference) ... is that a known issue? (I tried inkscape xchat-gnome and poedit)
<jbicha> Laney: the excuses page wasn't a whole lot of help for that one
<Laney> update_output.txt had it
<Laney> it shows gnome-core-devel too which I'm fixing
<Laney> jbicha: I don't really know what the semantics of these metapackages are though
<Laney> should I bump evo/eds to 3.8 or just remove the dropped -dev packge?
<jbicha> Laney: I think dropping is enough, I believe Debian uses the minimum version numbers to force upgrades but we shouldn't need that on Ubuntu
<Laney> ok
<Laney> apt claims it's installable here
<Laney> good enough for me. SHIP IT.
<Laney> happy weekend!
<Laney> I'll come back in a bit to check on / upload LO
<seb128> Laney, happy w.e to you too!
<seb128> ok, time to call it a week for me too
<seb128> see you on monday
<ricotz> hmm seb is gone :\
<ricotz> Laney, hi, the breaks in d-conf are a bit wrong
<Laney> ricotz: please fix
<Laney> ricotz: what's the problem?
<Laney> or are you talking about the Ubuntu version? because I only looked at the one I uploaded to Debian and that was right IIRC
<Laney> anyway, bbl
<ricotz> Laney, ah sorry, i mean the ubuntu version http://launchpadlibrarian.net/141181976/d-conf_0.16.0-0ubuntu1_0.16.0-0ubuntu2.diff.gz which uses the debian breaks/replaces
<jbicha> ricotz: I'm uploading the fix
<dobey> great quote. horrible quit message
<jdstrand> cyphermox: hi! is evolution-indicator supposed to work in 12.04? someone mentioned it doesn't and I tried to get it to, but it doesn't. it neither display the message count for the inbox nor does it turn the envelope green (or some other color)
<jdstrand> cyphermox: googling indicated that others have the same issue
<cyphermox> jdstrand: it should have, but I'm not sue
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-06-01
<xnox> is there a harfbuzz transition on?
<Laney> xnox: looks like it autosynced
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-06-02
<ajnr> Hi I am facing problem while shutdown my ubuntu 12.04 system, it just hang. and while booting also it took so much time , plz help me out
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-05-26
<Laney> SWEETSHARK!
<larsu> mitya57: not sure I like your new-gnome-terminal branch - that would be the 4th tab style in ubuntu
<larsu> firefox, chromium, gtk apps all look different
<larsu> I'd be fine with having a style for all notebooks that looks like the one firefox has
<larsu> dark inactive tabs and light active ones, but that's not possible right now because of some gtk bugs
<alf_> desrt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1323317
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1323317 in Mir "Server library links against libmirserverlttng" [High,In progress]
<desrt> alf_: thx :D
<Laney>    2   + May 26 Launchpad Build (0.8K) [Build #6042579] i386 build of libreoffice 1:4.2.3~rc3-0ubuntu4 in ubuntu utopic PROPOSED
<Laney> sad trombone
<YokoZar> If I'm getting 3 login prompts every time I come back from a lock screen, is that a problem in unity, unity-greeter, or lightdm?
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-05-27
<mitya57> larsu: Which gtk bug?
<desrt> seb128: hi :D
<seb128> desrt, howdy
<larsu> mitya57: this one https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=722727
<ubot5> Gnome bug 722727 in Theme "Widget state CSS pseudoclasses should work on all selector elements" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<mitya57> larsu: ok, feel free to comment & reject.
<larsu> mitya57: heh, okay
<sil2100> didrocks: hi! So, I duplicated the meeting event, you can remove yours I guess ;)
<didrocks> thanks sil2100!
 * didrocks does
<Laney> freedom
<didrocks> Laney: \o/ yeah
<larsu> Laney: rishi had a good point about my patch (only enable app-paintable when transparency is on). Please wait a bit with your review ;)
<Laney> yeah, was waiting for the go ahead anyway
<larsu> ok cool
<darkxst> hey seb128 Laney larsu
<Laney> hello darkxst
<larsu> darkxst: hi
<darkxst> any progress on gtk update?
<larsu> maybe Laney uploaded it accidentally?
<Laney> somebody greased my gpg key
<Laney> things just keep sliding off it
<Laney> joking aside, I think larsu is working on it but dialogs require fixing
<Laney> it'll take time
<darkxst> arent the dialogs just an xsettings to disable headerbars?
<darkxst> http://worldofgnome.org/how-to-disable-gtk-header-dialogs-from-gnome-3-12/
<mitya57> I think we just need to make unity-settings-daemon support that Xsettings key and export it, yes
<darkxst> mitya57, yeh that is easy to fix
<darkxst> so there must be other issues?
<larsu> darkxst: that xsetting is only used to decide whether buttons are shown in the headerbar
<larsu> dialogs always use csd though
<larsu> haven't decided yet if we want that or if traditional titlebars are better
<mitya57> Hm, then they have chosen a terrible name for that XSetting (Gtk/DialogsUseHeader)
<larsu> ya
<darkxst> larsu, which again would come down to ignoring the WM hints?
<larsu> darkxst: which hints?
<darkxst> larsu, the motif WM hints
<darkxst> unity should ignore them
<darkxst> if you want titlebars
<darkxst> ^traditional
<larsu> I don't think we can do that...
<larsu> there are a lot of windows that set those hints
<darkxst> larsu, there is only one specific hint, that controls the titlebars
<larsu> please let's not make this situation messier than it already is
<larsu> if there's a hint that says "remove the title bar", unity should remove the title bar
<larsu> everything else is madness
<darkxst> larsu, upstream don't quite agree with that!
<larsu> why not?
<darkxst> I spoke with them about adding a xsetting and/or theming attribute to control titlebars and they weren't to interested
<darkxst> basically said unity should ignore the hints if it wants real titlebars
<larsu> right, but that's adding a new xsetting is different from changing an existing (very old) one
<larsu> ignoring the hint seems to be a very bad idea to me
<larsu> I'd rather patch gtk
<darkxst> larsu, right, which is also what I intended to do, however upstream weren't interested and this was during our 3.10 cycle so I never bothered apart from a couple of hacked together PoC patches
<larsu> if they're not interested, we'll just keep it downstream
<darkxst> larsu, sure, it just wasn't that important last cycle
<larsu> Laney: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/gnome-terminal/update-restore-transparency-patch/+merge/221049
<larsu> let's wait for rishi's opinion as well before merging it
<Laney> kvaliteh
<Laney> lemme know
<darkxst> larsu, I supposed that is based on Fedora's downstream patches?
<larsu> darkxst: slightly modified, yes
<darkxst> larsu, ok
<darkxst> I haven't had a chance to look over them yet, but have heard of there existence.
<ara> mlankhorst, hey! quick question about https://bugs.launchpad.net/oem-priority/+bug/1307701
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1307701 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu Trusty) "xserver mouse pointer emulation from touch breaks with QML app." [High,In progress]
<ara> mlankhorst, is the fix in qtbase enough? or are you still working on fixing stuff in the x server as well?
<seb128> happyaron, could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~hennekn/ubuntu/trusty/ibus/bug-1240198/+merge/220843 ?
<seb128> attente, ^
<seb128> chrisccoulson, is https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236351 the compiler bug you mentioned yesterday?
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1236351 not found
<mlankhorst> ara: it's in code review, see attached bug
<ara> mlankhorst, attached bug?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yes (see also https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=983817)
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 983817 in Spelling checker "[x86 Linux Ubuntu packages] crashes during spellchecker initialization (various textfield/textarea interactions) due to compiler bug using a 32-bit read for a read from an array of unsigned short" [Normal,New]
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks, can you triage the bug/cvomment?
<mlankhorst> ara: it's fixed in the utopic package, 5.2.1+dfsg-1ubuntu17
<mlankhorst> ara: but it's queued for utopic, no idea how that's going *checks*
<mlankhorst> s/utopic/trusty/
<ara> mlankhorst, OK, so with the fix in qtbase is enough
<mlankhorst> should be
<mlankhorst> at least to avoid the issue
<ara> ok, thanks
<mlankhorst> it's queued for the qtbase-opensource-src sru too, but I have no idea how that's going
<mlankhorst> afk, food
<seb128> attente, ubuntu-codesearch.surgut.co.uk/search?q=keyboardsrock
<seb128> thanks firefox
<seb128> http://ubuntu-codesearch.surgut.co.uk/search?q=keyboardsrock
<seb128> that one is clickable
<attente> thanks seb128
<seb128> yw!
 * xnox loves when my dns is used =)
<sarnold> xnox: it sure beats remembering the IP :)
<Laney> chrisccoulson: https://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/index/dbd3e5e0-bdec-4e24-9fc5-729722140526 ;-)
<chrisccoulson> Laney, mmmm, in the cycle collector - good luck with that one ;)
<mlankhorst> Laney: oh did you find my name in totem yet? :P
<Laney> mlankhorst: looks like you updated one of our default applications to a new upstream series without thinking about it
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-05-28
<mlankhorst> naw
 * mlankhorst denies everything
<mlankhorst> i should have brought some earplugs, would have made the gym easier
<larsu> Sweet5hark: wake up!
<Sweet5hark> zZzZzZ
<larsu> Sweet5hark: tkamppeter was talking to you :)
<didrocks> seb128: you're not a nice person! :)
<seb128> didrocks, thanks?!
<didrocks> seb128: you know what I mean
<didrocks> (I'm sitting next to Laney)
<seb128> humm
<seb128> what did I do again?
<didrocks> don't play the innocence game :)
<Laney> YOU KNOW
<seb128> you stole my seat!
<seb128> Laney, well, I can think of several things
<didrocks> don't try to divert the discussion
<seb128> so not sure which one :p
 * Sweet5hark grabs popcorn
<didrocks> Laney: ah, so he's not just mean, he's really mean :)
<seb128> roh
 * seb128 adds didrocks to meetings
<Sweet5hark> hrhr
<didrocks> NO WAY!
 * didrocks goes back to CI
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> !!!
<didrocks> but yeah…
<didrocks> you got it ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> Laney, oh btw, I've conflicts, so I might not be able to join
<Laney> HAHA
<didrocks> roh
<seb128> Laney, but I'm sure it's going to be fine ;-)
<Laney> i'm feeling sick SORRY
<didrocks> oh yeah…
<didrocks> Laney is on the floor
<seb128> let's send didrocks instead then
<didrocks> I think I just get him to the hospital
 * seb128 edits meeting
<didrocks> :p
<seb128> you lazy people
<Sweet5hark> Hmmm, it seems that if seb128 becomes our manager, he'll make didrocks go to all the meetings for him ...
<Sweet5hark> "Its good to be king ..."
<seb128> if I was managing this team, things like this wouldn't be ok!:
<pitti> Sweet5hark: ah, so you uploaded libo; any chance you could add the missing @builddeps@ or build-essential test dep next time?
<Sweet5hark> pitti: can do, but I would prefer to do that on the first LibreOffice 4.3 upload, as otherwise its extra work to keep both branches in sync ...
<pitti> Sweet5hark: ok
<robert_ancell> desrt, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7536715/
<desrt> thx
<larsu> Trevinho: how are gtkframeextents coming along? :P
<Trevinho> larsu: yes, but I probably  need some feedback about one thing shortly
<larsu> cool!
<larsu> not sure I can help you, but I'll certainly try ;)
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-05-29
<ari-tczew> hello
<ari-tczew> I've proposed a merge to lp:~ubuntu-desktop/brasero/ubuntu
<ari-tczew> would be nice to get it reviewed
<Laney> ari-tczew: can you get it into the sponsorship queue?
<Laney> oh there it is
<Laney> wait
<ari-tczew> Laney: it's already there. I mean sponsorship for Vcs-Bzr: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/brasero/ubuntu
<Laney> ari-tczew: you can file a bug and link the branch to it, then it'll get in the queue
<Laney> we don't use the lp;ubuntu/ branches for those
<ari-tczew> Laney: do you mean Vcs-Bzr aren't used anymore?
<Laney> I mean https://code.launchpad.net/~ari-tczew/ubuntu/utopic/brasero/merge/+merge/221300 is proposed against a branch that isn't used for that package
<ari-tczew> Laney: than for which package is used?
<Laney> if there's no other ubuntu Vcs-Bzr I gues
<Laney> this one is fine https://code.launchpad.net/~ari-tczew/brasero/ubuntu/+merge/221299 but isn't picked up by the queue
<seb128> Laney, what queue?
<Laney> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/
<ari-tczew> Laney: shouldn't both branches to get merged?
<Laney> there's no need to do the first one, it gets imported automatically by uploads to the archive
<ari-tczew> ok, anyway, need to go to work. if it's ok please approve, if not, reject. thanks and bye.
<seb128> don't update if you run trusty
<seb128> larsu, didrocks: ^ can you share
<seb128> ups
<seb128> utopic
<seb128> not trusty
<didrocks> seb128: doing
<didrocks> and done
<didrocks> (thanks for warning)
<seb128> didrocks, yw, thanks
<larsu> seb128: shared in this room :)
<seb128> larsu, danke, pitti uploaded a sysvinit fix, so things should be back to normal in a bit
<larsu> okay cool
<larsu> thanks!
<pitti> I just sent an u-devel@ mail about it
<ogra_> pitti, but pressing e on my phone does never give me the editor :P
<ogra_> (thanks for the mail, we'll hold back image builds til this is fixed)
<pitti> ogra_: ETA ~ 1 hour
 * pitti feeds the publisher hamsters
<ogra_> heh, thanks
<seb128> attente, btw, created https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-settings-daemon/trusty
<RAOF> desrt: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1410-unhate-eventloops is something that I'm now tasked with doing soon. Enjoy.
<Saviq> desrt, it's happened to me the second time now that the dconf db got corrupted, dconf-service created a 0-length file and spun on it
<Saviq> desrt, are you interested in anything I could get you to see the issue?
<Saviq_> desrt, FYI: bug #1324505
<ubot5> bug 1324505 in glib2.0 (Ubuntu) "dconf database gets corrupted on btrfs and dconf goes crazy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1324505
<xnox> Saviq: slow clap =))))
<Saviq> ;)
<desrt> Saviq: when i said to file a bug against glib, this is not what i had in mind :)
<chiluk> Hey guys what is the time frame for the lts-trusty X hwe stack?  and which ppa contains the packages that will eventually be backported?\
<RAOF> desrt: Any preference on mir_connection_dispatch_event() vs mir_connection_dispatch_events() (ie: do you want to dispatch exactly one event at a time, or all events ready?)
<desrt> make it non-blocking, returning TRUE if it actually did work
<desrt> then i can while(dispatch());
<desrt> ie: only one, please :)
<RAOF> desrt: Sure.
<seb128> Laney, what was the line to add in the config?
<Laney> user-session=unity8-mir
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> Laney, working this time, go figure
<Laney> oh that's reassuring
<Laney> i'm just updating the mp so hopefully it can go in
<Laney> for the next build
<seb128> mterry, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1324602
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1324602 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8-greeter doesn't run on desktop configurations" [High,New]
<mterry> seb128, thanks!
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> I tried to put some details in the description but it could use editing for sure
<marrusl> Just curious if anyone has a thought on an issue I'm looking at.  It seems like AccountServices has a hardcoded limit not to display UIDs over 60000 in the lightdm login screen.  Changing the value in /etc/login.defs doesn't change it.
<marrusl> I didn't find a bug for it, but I may have missed something.
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-05-30
<seb128> FJKong, happyaron: where are you?
<FJKong> seb128: We are having conference call with Sogou, we have to push an update this weekend for some features they regard as critical...
<FJKong> seb128: And we are trying to make the plan because the estimated QA time would be 2days. Wow Internet industry.
<seb128> FJKong, ok, no worry, good luck with that!
<robert_ancell> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/unity-control-center/libkrb5-ftbfs/+merge/221516
 * Sweet5hark sobs
 * Sweet5hark needs the strong shoulder of a manager to cry on.
<Sweet5hark> seb128: help me ^^
<Sweet5hark> libreoffice-l10n 4.3 run out of disc space on the PPA builder. Yes, thats the split package that only builds l10n.
<Sweet5hark> s/run/ran/
<sarnold> Sweet5hark: achievement unlocked! :)
<Sweet5hark> sarnold: again.
<sarnold> :)
<Sweet5hark> sarnold: we did the split off to prevent this. splitting them again certainly is possible, but ... meh.
<sarnold> with as cheap as hard drives are these days you'd think it'd be inexhaustible..
<Sweet5hark> mvo: I hope you didnt mind me sending the 10MB of slides - I thought you liked the pics and want to use them ;)
<mvo> Sweet5hark: *cough*
<Sweet5hark> mvo: oh, heh. that sounds weird without context. :/
<mvo> Sweet5hark: no worries :)
<mvo> Sweet5hark: its ok, I didn't even noticed that it was 10mb
<seb128> Sweet5hark, :-(
<Sweet5hark> seb128: we joked about splitting libreoffice-l10n by continent: libreoffice-l10n-europe, libreoffice-l10n-americas etc.
<Sweet5hark> seb128: FWIW re-splitting the -l10n package should be reasonably easy -- or at least easier than splitting -l10n out in the first place.
<seb128> Sweet5hark, well, some builders for sure have enough disk space to build it no?
<seb128> e.g we just got unlucky there
<Sweet5hark> seb128: I assume so. This was on the ppa builders, and they are smaller AFAIK. So FWIW, I assume it not to be broken for archive uploads ...
<Sweet5hark> and yeah, just because one ppa builder breaks, it doesnt mean that all would do so.
<seb128> Sweet5hark, well, non virtual ppas should be the same real builders
<Sweet5hark> seb128: well, this was on ppa:bjoern-michaelsen/libreoffice-staging -- which is virtualized AFAIK.
<seb128> hum, I see
<seb128> didn't you ask for a non virtual ppa you could use for e.g stable/security updates?
<Sweet5hark> seb128: not an urgent issue luckily as beta1 has no complete l10n anyway.
<Sweet5hark> seb128: yes, and I will use it at one point, but got the nonvirtual ppa under the condition to do not too many builds on them.
<seb128> right
<Sweet5hark> so for now Ill just keep an eye on the issue and keep myself prepared and ready to do a resplit if needed.
<darkxst> Laney, seems codesearch is missing a lot of matches atm.
<darkxst> Laney, for example http://162.213.35.4/search?q=up_client_enumerate_devices_sync
<darkxst> only shows 1 result, which is clearly not right!
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-05-31
<Laney> yeah I probably need to update the codebase
<Laney> debian's one doen't have this issue
<darkxst> Laney, perhaps the db is somehow messed up? results seem to be coming much quicker now
<darkxst> like used to take 30 or secs, and now just a couple secs
<Laney> I'll look into it
<Laney> maybe early next week
<darkxst> Laney, thanks ;)
<karla> hi, Yesterday I downloaded the desktop version 14.04, however when run on the interface can not find the off button;  the taskbar does not show me any options (network connection, time, etc.), can you help me?
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-05-25
<mitya57> Laney: do you know whether it's OK to sync new libsecret?
<Laney> mitya57: same major version, my change is in that upload - I don't see why not
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-05-26
<happyaron> attente: wonders any progress on the qimpanel qt5 crash? :)
<attente> happyaron: hey, it's an upstream qt bug. we can switch back to qt5 when we have qt 5.4.2 :)
<happyaron> attente: got it
<happyaron> thanks man
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> re seb128
<seb128> hey didrocks
<seb128> didrocks, enjoy the piloting :-)
<didrocks> thanks!
 * didrocks already has some off-list ibus to sponsor
<seb128> happyaron's secret work? ;-)
<didrocks> nope, bochecha's work :)
<seb128> ahah
<didrocks> and it's a good way to listen to the last UOS videos in the background
<didrocks> (was harder when reading doc)
<seb128> right
<seb128> dpm, hey
<seb128> dpm, did you wrote https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/qml/tutorials/internationalizing-your-app/ ?
<dpm> seb128, morning
<dpm> seb128, I just reviewed it, davidcalle wrote the tutorial
<seb128> dpm, k, in the definition, the first sentence of Localization is weird
<seb128> should "User locale:" be another word/section?
 * dpm looks
<seb128> that would make more sense when reading
<seb128> "what translators do User locale:" is weird
<dpm> ah, yeah, seems like a formatting typo
 * dpm fixes
<seb128> thanks
<dpm> seb128, fixed, thanks for the heads up!
<seb128> dpm, yw, thanks for the fix!
<willcooke> morning
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<didrocks> good long week-end?
<willcooke> pretty good!  You?
<didrocks> was nice as well, thanks!
<seb128> hey willcooke
<Laney> yo yo
<didrocks> morningningning Laney
<seb128> hey Laney, wie gehts?
<Laney> good!
<Laney> it was a food filled weekend
<seb128> same here
<seb128> how was the tartiflette?
<Laney> tasty
<seb128> too tasty? ;-)
<Laney> she didn't use reblochon but something similar but less smelly
<Laney> so I was happy ;-)
<seb128> so you didn't starve in front of smelly cheese you couln't eat? ;-)
<Laney> indeed!
<seb128> good!
<Laney> did you get up to mouch?
<seb128> mouch?
<Laney> much
<seb128> oh, lol
<seb128> spent the w.e in North of France (Lille), tasted "welsh" (another cheesy dish) for the first time, had a bbq on sunday and otherwise mostly had relaxing time there
<seb128> sunday was really nice and sunny
<seb128> oh, watched some Roland Garros on TV of course ;-)
<didrocks> ah, that period again :p
<seb128> hehe
<Laney> I heard about this on the radio this morning
<Laney> they were basically saying that Nadal always wins
<seb128> yeah, I doubt it this year
<seb128> but he won like 96% of the matches he played at Roland Garros
<seb128> since he started played there 10 years ago
<seb128> quite impressive :-)
<Laney> indeed!
<seb128> he's getting a bit old and had a difficult time coming back from back injuries this year
<seb128> so let's see
<seb128> he might still be able to pull it out :-)
<seb128> out->off?
<seb128> Laney, you brits have a chance as well this year, Murray is playing good
 * pitti catches up on backscroll and finds himself in #ubuntu-sports
<pitti> *waving his FCA fan scarf*, Europe league! :-)
<seb128> pitti, hello!
<seb128> pitti, wie gehts?
<pitti> seb128: caught a cold over the weekend, but the worst (feverish) part is over; so down to "annoying", and reasonably well again
<pitti> had a nice long weekend, first BBQ!
<pitti> seb128: how about yourself? played tennis again?
<seb128> pitti, I'm good thanks. No, I didn't play this w.e, we were in the North of France (Lille), mostly relaxing time, we had a bbq as well on sunday, watched some tennis on TV as well (Roland Garros started)
<didrocks> good morning pitti!
<pitti> ça va didrocks !
<didrocks> pitti: I hope you ate all those monsters quickly at home :)
<pitti> didrocks: we still have 5 left :)
<didrocks> ah, leaving some in the hope they can replicate :p
<pitti> didrocks: but they decimated our cookie stock!
<didrocks> ahah
<Laney> larsu: you around today?
 * Laney needs GTK advice ;-)
<ogra_> didrocks, eeek ... did you manually sync all changed from vivid overlay into the seeds before uploading a new meta ?
<ogra_> (for touch that is)
<didrocks> ogra_: I guess that was done last week, right?
<ogra_> i think you removed a bunch of packages +
<ogra_> no, that wasnt done by anyone
<didrocks> that's why I asked Mirv if he wanted to stage that changes or be uploading right away
<ogra_> we usually dont stage meta uploads
<ogra_> though in that case it would have been good
<ogra_> this definitely doesnt look right https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-touch-meta/1.222
<didrocks> ogra_: most are renamed to qml-module-*
<ogra_> seeds dont work with PPAs ... so changes in vivid+overlay have to be manually merged into the devel distro seed
<ogra_> didrocks, openvpn isnt ... people using arale will have to flash from a PC after installing the next image (breaks OTA)
<didrocks> ogra_: not sure what you mean, you don't upload to wily and then vivid+overlay? when is the rules for your uploads written?
<ogra_> there are no rules ... there are technical limitations :)
<ogra_> vivid and wily are not the same, we cant just sync wily seeds into vivid
<didrocks> I don't see how not uploading to wily before doing vivid+overlay is due to technical limitations
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, and that seed change from Mirv was aimed at wily
<didrocks> hence my sponsoring, maybe better to check with him
<ogra_> didrocks, well, you could have noticed that it removes unrelated packages :)
<didrocks> ogra_: the only one is openvpn, all the rest is due to renaming
<didrocks> but yeah, missed that one in the middle of the changes
<didrocks> can readd it manually if you want
<ogra_> qt5script is renamed
<ogra_> ?
<didrocks> look at the branches
<didrocks> it's removed on purpose
<ogra_> ok
<didrocks> openvpn readd was manual it seems with the last uploda
<ogra_> slangasek didnt add the missin bits to the wily seed when moving the meta over it seems ...
<didrocks> upload*
<didrocks>   * Add openvpn to touch
<ogra_> but still, please check the changelog before uploading (or have Mirv check it)
<didrocks> without any rationale :/
<didrocks> would have been good to get that though
<ogra_> meta never has a rationale
<didrocks> so I can readd it
<didrocks> and add "manually added as we don't have the overlay support"
<didrocks> sounds good enough? ^
<ogra_> the seeds have it :)
<ogra_> justr "add openvpn support" is enough ... else you write a novel
<didrocks> as you wish, I can tell you the next sponsor will fall into the same trap, but we'll see :p
<ogra_> well, i kind of expect people to verify the changelog when they edit it ... the ./update script forecefully sets the chaneglog to UNRELEASED exactly because of this
<ogra_> so that you are forced to take a final look
<didrocks> ogra_: when you get -10/+10 you can miss one, that happens
<didrocks> ogra_: or you are never doing any mistake
<ogra_> i'm not saying that ... and the initial mistake was not merging the change into the seeds
<ogra_> not your fault at all
<didrocks> do you have the vivid+overlay seed branch url handy?
<ogra_> there is no seed
<didrocks> that way, I can reuse the same commit message
<ogra_> see above
<ogra_> seeds dont work with PPAs
<Laney> I thought you could give multiple archives in update.cfg
<didrocks> ah, you don't even stage the diff somewhere? (like the openvpn addition)?
<didrocks> for reference
<ogra_> i dont think that works with unqualified archives
<ogra_> the diff is on launchpad after the upload
<didrocks> doesn't scale as you don't have the rationale IMHO
<ogra_> you can give a rationael if you feel like indeed
<ogra_> (in the changelog)
<didrocks> wait, shouldn't I update the seed rather? to add openvpn?
<didrocks> (wily's seed)
<ogra_> you should
<ogra_> and re-generate meta
<didrocks> yep, we agree
<didrocks> ogra_: mind formulating the exact rationale? Not sure to get what the issue was when you added openvpn
<Mirv> ogra_: so yes the other MP was to merge my vivid-overlay upload change
<Mirv> ogra_: while there's one change in vivid-overlay that shouldn't be synced yet since the package is not yet in wily
<ogra_> Mirv, slangasek did a mass sync
<Mirv> ogra_: right, so apparently the change that wasn't yet in wily seed bzr was that your first vivid-overlay upload?
<ogra_> Mirv, yes, as i said above ... the seed wasnt updated when the meta package was synced
<Mirv> I indeed thought the mass sync was "handled" already at the time it was done
<Mirv> didrocks: ogra_: but what's missing is only that one part from 1.221vivid1. vivid2 was my change, and vivid3 can't be synced yet but I created a WIP branch for it when I landed it to stable phone overlay.
<ogra_> Mirv, i was just not sure about the qt5script stuff
<didrocks> yeah, there is the openvpn, readding it as we speak
<ogra_> if dropping that is ok, then only openvpn is missing
<Mirv> ogra_: yep, it's intentional, qtscript = qtwebkit's javascript core.
<Mirv> from ancient times, full of holes probably and used only by qtwebkit which we dropped a while ago
<didrocks> yeah for good naming on qtscript :p
<Mirv> I can remind you of the "qtdeclarative" module that comes from "qtquick1" source, that's being dropped, while "qtquick" module from "qtdeclarative" source package remains
<didrocks> yeah, that one is a good move as well now. I like the qml-module naming
<Mirv> when talking about bad names :)
<Mirv> but at least debian/ubuntu naming tries to be sane
<didrocks> yep
<larsu> morning!
<larsu> Laney: yep :) (slept a bit long today after a festival on the weekend)
<willcooke> party hearty
<willcooke> :)
<Laney> hey larsu!
<Laney> did you have a good time?
<larsu> yes, it was awesome
<larsu> morning willcooke!
 * larsu goes through 2k irc pings :/
<Laney> the pain of being in demand
<ogra_> time to write some proper AI to filter them for you next time ;)
<larsu> ugh, that gsettings-qt issue is coming back
<larsu> "it doesn't work if we don't add  a queued connection" - "why not" - "err, two event loops? We're quite sure!!1!"
 * larsu hates adding patches that have no reasoning
<Laney> hah
<Laney> hack hack hack; okay, it works now; ship it!
<larsu> but I also don't want to be an asshole
<Laney> so my question is about yelp
<Laney> if you run 3.16 or jhbuild with ambiance the main background is a nice ubuntu orange
<Laney> because: https://git.gnome.org/browse/yelp/tree/libyelp/yelp-settings.c#n960
<Laney> wondering what they should be doing instead
<larsu> because that function is deprecated?
<Laney> they get it to create some css to inject into a webkit widget ...
<ochosi> i guess cssprovider would be the way to go there
<ochosi> (and hi everyone, and sorry for interfering)
<larsu> Laney: Company's stance is that you should never get values from the css, but set style classes instead
<larsu> obviously that breaks down in cases like this (also vte, iirc)
<larsu> ochosi: how do you mean? (and hi! Don't worry about interfering, this is irc)
<Laney> I'm happy with a minimal fix ;-)
<larsu> what exactly is the problem?
<larsu> did they remove the function?
<larsu> or just the deprecation warning?
<Laney> no nothing like that
<Laney> it returns some orange colour which causes help pages to have that as their background colour
<Laney> I guess it is wrong somehow and just happens to work for adwaita
<larsu> ah! They get the *active* color as base color
<larsu> this is... weird
 * larsu builds it
<Laney> it does work with _NORMAL
<Laney> although I think that links are supposed to be orange there
<larsu> right, it seems to use the same color
<Laney> (they become black)
<larsu> hm, the commit doesn't help much. It's just the port to GtkStyleContext
<larsu> https://git.gnome.org/browse/yelp/commit/libyelp/yelp-settings.c?id=b6ac5341ff28e7eff4030596af86ea2a8949a6c2
<larsu> ah, but before, it always took the NORMAL color
<larsu> Laney: did you jhbuild with webkit?
<Laney> nein
<larsu> I can't use the system's version because it isn't built with wayland support
<Laney> it is good for my carbon emissions to build webkit as little as possible
<larsu> haha
<Laney> um?
<larsu> I want to avoid it as well...
<Laney> what cares about that?
<larsu> /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.9/../../../x86_64-linux-gnu/libwebkitgtk-3.0.so: undefined reference to `gdk_wayland_display_get_type'
<larsu> when linking yelp
<larsu> and I do have conditions.discard('wayland') in my jhbuildrc
<Laney> you built gtk without wayland I guess
<Laney> our system gtk is built with that
<larsu> oh wow, I didn't know
<larsu> ok, let me enable it, then
<Laney> I don't have many libraries built in jhbuild really
<Laney> think I cleaned gtk out of there recently
<larsu> yelp pulls in gtk, doesn't it
<larsu> or do you build it yourself
<Laney> just use the system one
<Laney> but you actually work on it, so makes sense for you :P
<larsu> ya
<Laney> people are reporting gnome-terminal shrinking on vivid
<Laney> I thought we only had that with gtk 3.16
<larsu> I'm not even seeing that with 3.16 anymore...
<larsu> I did see it recently while I was toggling the Gtk/ShellShowsMenubar xsetting
<larsu> but application behavior is undefined when toggling it anyway (for example, gtk only checks that setting once on startup)
<larsu> Laney: the NORMAL change is definitely correct. The link color comes from the stylying of a GtkLinkButton, which has grey text as well
<bregma> hey guys I'm seeing a number of bugs reported about trackpad clicks not working any more in 15.04.... to my mind that points at the synaptics driver in x.org, does anyone know if there were significant changes in that area?
<bregma> or related confgs?
<larsu> bregma: there was some brokenness on recent thinkpads, but iirc only with the physical buttons
<Laney> tjaalton: ^ maybe you know
<Laney> larsu: you mean NORMAL for bg colour?
<larsu> yes
<Laney> maybe we want to style the link buttons too then
<larsu> right, I'm currently figuring out why they're grey
<larsu> they used to be orange as well, no?
<tjaalton> bregma: which bug?
<Laney> can't remember for sure
 * Laney checks in a vm
<Laney> orange in 14.04, grey in 15.04
<Laney> making them orange again should be fine then imo
<larsu> ya, somehow there was a change in gtk
<larsu> the link-color style property doesn't seem to be honored anymore
<larsu> possibly in favor for css
<bregma> tjaalton, one example is #1458732
<tjaalton> that's an upstream change iirc
<bregma> tjaalton, are there release notes somewhere?
<tjaalton> trying to find it
<Laney> larsu: will/can you file the NORMAL bug please?
<Laney> I suspect your argumentation will be more convincing than mine :)
<larsu> Laney: haha of course :)
<Laney> high five
<tjaalton> bregma: hm, maybe it was something else..
<ochosi> larsu: sry, actually had to walk out. i guess i should've taken a closer look, i misread so my comment doesn't make much sense in retrospect :)
<Laney> darkxst: I saw the feedback on your gnome-system-monitor patch, going to fix it up
<ricotz> Laney, hi
<Laney> and be the bigger person by ignoring the attack :-)
<Laney> hi ricotz!
<ricotz> Laney, please consider updating gtk-doc and gobject-introspection as early as possible
<Laney> haha
<ricotz> so new updates are built against it ;)
<willcooke> qengho, no issues for the last few days.  I will turn on the hangouts extension again...
<qengho> willcooke: Hrm!
<willcooke> :)
<qengho> willcooke: You're also using the v43 from the PPA, so that's a change too. Have you had any focus trouble? ^L not making the location bar type-able?
<willcooke> I don't use ctrl L, but I will try it now :)
<willcooke> Blimey, it's meeting time already
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-05-26
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue May 26 15:30:38 2015 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Test gtk 3.16 from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww & file bugs with the tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-05-26 | Current topic:
<qengho> cor!
<willcooke> Roll call:  attente, desrt,  dgadomski, didrocks, fjkong, happyaron (out), laney, larsu, qengho, seb128, sweet5hark, tkamppeter (out), themuso (out), robert_ancell (out)
<seb128> hey
<dgadomski> hey
<desrt> o/
<FJKong> hey
<larsu> guten Tag
<didrocks> hey!
<Laney> yo
<attente> o/
<Sweet5hark> heya
<willcooke> Seems like we have most people, so...
<willcooke> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Test gtk 3.16 from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww & file bugs with the tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-05-26 | Current topic: attente
<attente> mir-unity sprint last week, mostly just discussions and bug fixes to the gdk-mir backend
<attente> more apparmor-dconf discussions, almost done the implementation on the apparmor/kernel side
<attente> (eof)
<willcooke> thx attente
<willcooke> Great to see bug fixes in Gtk Mir backend
<willcooke> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Test gtk 3.16 from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww & file bugs with the tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-05-26 | Current topic: desrt
<desrt> hey
<desrt> was also at the mir sprint
<desrt> great convos with mir team -- X client mir server is in a branch and will land in <1 mo.
<desrt> had some other... interesting discussions...
<desrt> great convos with security team about confined dconf -- finally have a clear path forward here
<desrt> worked on the dconf confinement proxy server
<desrt> (fin)
<willcooke> X client Mir server \o/  great news
<willcooke> thanks desrt
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Test gtk 3.16 from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww & file bugs with the tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-05-26 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> Unfortunately, no desktop issues this week as well. The good thing is it means that the users are most probably happy with the desktop Ubuntu :D
<willcooke> woo
<dgadomski> So, that's it from me this week. Thanks!
<willcooke> let us know if you need anything
<willcooke> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Test gtk 3.16 from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww & file bugs with the tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-05-26 | Current topic: didrocks
<didrocks> short week (Monday was a bank holiday)
<didrocks> - Finished reading our sdk doc, blog posts and other tutorials
<didrocks> - Read the design guideline
<didrocks> - Started to look at advance QML/Qt technics to ensure we promote the right best practices (still in progress)
<didrocks> - Filling back feedbacks with questions for the sdk sprint next week with multiple sdk roadblocks I encountered.
<didrocks> - Continue listening to UOS videos in the background
<didrocks> - Patch piloting (SRUing ibus-cangjie, SRUing libcanjgie, ubuntu-touch-meta, libgweather, gucharmap, libsdl1.2, ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu, ubuntu-mate-artwork)
<didrocks> .
<willcooke> thx didrocks
<willcooke> #topic FJKong
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Test gtk 3.16 from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww & file bugs with the tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-05-26 | Current topic: FJKong
<FJKong> * bug#1454200 qimpanel window position wrong on high-dpi screen Edit
<FJKong> under going
<FJKong> * right click on input window it will disappear
<FJKong> * failed to active IM, version prolem upgrade to new version it works
<FJKong>   need to be fixed in order to do new feature
<FJKong> * can't reflash on BQ phone, problem solved
<FJKong> * bug#1048161 ibus-daemon crashed with SIGABRT in g_assertion_message()
<FJKong>    can't be reproduced, need more test
<FJKong> eof
<willcooke> thx FJKong
<willcooke> Please let me know if you need help on #1048161
<willcooke> Seems to be a pretty popular bug on errors.u.x
<willcooke> c
<willcooke> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Test gtk 3.16 from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww & file bugs with the tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-05-26 | Current topic: happyaron
<willcooke> 1. Released sogoupinyin v1.2.0.0056
<willcooke> 2. Prepare library transition of libopencc
<willcooke> 3. Dynamic loading of opencc v1/v2 in sogoupinyin
<willcooke> 4. Continue the rework of autobuild tools
<willcooke> 5. Planned stuff: use fcitx as default for Korean and Vietnamese.
<willcooke> #topic laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Test gtk 3.16 from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww & file bugs with the tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-05-26 | Current topic: laney
<Laney> • Short week due to bank holiday
<Laney> • Spend a long time chasing down chromium's continued test failure (after qengho's fix, which I sponsored, thanks!) which turned out to be a build failure many packages away. That unblocked a load of migrations.
<Laney> • Review, test, fix slightly, upload a branch from seb128 to fix en/disabling whoopsie on the phone
<Laney> ∘ Start a related discussion on phone/snappy MLs about if we can avoid having to do this case-by-case
<Laney> • Some merges and small bits of Debian work
<Laney> • Look at merging yelp, some bugs - headerbar (patched), wrong bg colour (larsu working on)
<Laney> • Tweaks to gnome-terminal wrapper script exiting early when it shouldn't, still needs another fix
<Laney> • Cherry-pick small fix to gedit's font dialog
<Laney> • Discussions
<Laney> ∘ update-manager EOL handling
<Laney> ∘ snappy/touch renaming issues (above)
<Laney> ∘ locale handling on phone qs from seb128/mpt
<Laney> ⚜
<willcooke> Thx Laney
<willcooke> #topic larsu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Test gtk 3.16 from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww & file bugs with the tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-05-26 | Current topic: larsu
<larsu> hey
<larsu> - update and upstream the totem menu patch (thanks darkxst); waiting for review
<larsu> - found a libpeas issue while working on this, which made totem write to gsettings on startup * fixed in totem and filed a bug for libpeas (with some initial discussion)
<larsu> - also found a race condition in gactiongroupexporter in the process (thanks to desrt for a quick fix)
<larsu> - gsettings-qt delayed-signal thing is coming up again (same issue as discussed in Belgium) * I'm currently refusing to merge this without more work, but it seems like those guys don't have the time to do that
<larsu> - looked into some bugs I was pinged about during the long weekend
<larsu> - short week due to Monday being a holiday
<larsu> done
<desrt> larsu: do i owe you a beer or something now? :)
<willcooke> thx larsu
 * desrt forgets the rules for race-condition-finding
<willcooke> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Test gtk 3.16 from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww & file bugs with the tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-05-26 | Current topic: qengho
<qengho> Hey!
<larsu> desrt: I wouldn't say you owe me one, but I also wouldn't turn one down
<qengho> * Working on a focus bug on Cr 43.0.2357.65. Could be caused by multitouch patch. Fix, then test and release 43.0.2357.81.
<qengho> * After that, resuming ozone/mir layer hacking, after I decide if it's really worth it after xserver mirclient lands.
<qengho> Not sure what, after that.
<qengho> EOF
<willcooke> it's worth it
<willcooke> :)
<qengho> :)
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Test gtk 3.16 from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww & file bugs with the tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-05-26 | Current topic: seb128
<qengho> Okay.
<seb128> • 4 days week (monday was an holiday)
<seb128> • looked at some UITK issue (some hit by didrocks while playing with the uitk, some working on settings)
<seb128> • quite some launchpad bugs triaging, picked some desktop issues and looked at them for fixing/SRUs
<seb128> • ubuntu-system-settings
<seb128> ∘ updated the ubuntu-push-helper tests to work under !C locale
<seb128> ∘ worked on simplifying the list of languages, solution blocked on getting an UI to select locales though
<seb128> ∘ updated string for one of the osk options (to reflect what the osk currently handle rather than what it should)
<seb128> ∘ cleaned out deprecated dash configuration option
<seb128> ∘ reviews (screen/lock idle values)
<seb128> • tested vivid landing candidate for u-s-s, found some issues, reported those back
<seb128> • looked at addressbook translation issues on touch-vivid, submitted a fix for review
<seb128> </week>
<willcooke> thx seb128
<willcooke> #topic Sweet5hark
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Test gtk 3.16 from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww & file bugs with the tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-05-26 | Current topic: Sweet5hark
<Sweet5hark> - Monday bank holiday
<Sweet5hark> - LibreOffice Hackfest Cambridge: http://vmiklos.hu/blog/cambridge.html
<Sweet5hark> - Rebased my 30 commit Writer UNO cursor refcounting rework over the mother of all class renames (50K lines touched in >1000 files) and merged to master
<Sweet5hark> - blogged away something about the build and CI tools used for GSOC students: https://skyfromme.wordpress.com/2015/05/26/death-or-glory-vs-continuous-integration/
<Sweet5hark> - smoketested 4.4.3~rc2-0ubuntu1~vivid5 and pushed it to the LibreOffice fresh ppa. it seems Laneys mailmerge issue is fixed there now. ;)
<Sweet5hark> => upcoming: SRU that 4.4.3 to vivid, prepare 5.0 beta for werewolf, create stand-alone LibreofficeKit example, some fixes regression that I might be guilty off https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/buglist.cgi?bug_status=NEW&email1=bjoern.michaelsen%40canonical.com&emailcc1=1&emailtype1=substring&list_id=539542&product=LibreOffice&query_format=advanced&resolution=---&status_whiteboard=bibisected&status_whiteboard_type=allwordssubstr
<Sweet5hark> EOF
<Laney> one of them ;-)
 * Laney needs to reproduce & file the others
<Sweet5hark> one of them
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> thx Sweet5hark
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Test gtk 3.16 from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww & file bugs with the tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-05-26 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<willcooke> - cups-filters upstream work:
<willcooke>    o JPEG input support for auto-generated print queues for IPP network printers
<willcooke>    o When auto-generating a PPD-less print queue for an IPP network printer,
<willcooke>      poll some of its capability info via IPP and Bonjour and use it for the
<willcooke>      default settings of the queue.
<willcooke>    o Fixed bugs in the PDF output of imagetopdf.
<willcooke> - ghostscript: in the CUPS/PWG-Raster output added support for SGray, SRGB,
<willcooke>   and Adobe RGB color spaces.
<willcooke> - Bugs.
<willcooke> #topic TheMuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Test gtk 3.16 from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww & file bugs with the tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-05-26 | Current topic: TheMuso
<willcooke> * More a11y updates/merges for wily.
<willcooke> * Fixes issues found with my unity 7 a11y code for the dash, thanks to the Unity 7 team for helping work through that.
<willcooke> * Spent time discussing and helping implement extra functionality in speech-dispatcher upstream to help the Qt folks with the development of a new cross-platform Qt component for text to speech that is likely to land in Qt 5.6+, this work will be ongoing as it is likely to be needed by the phone at some point as well as the KDE project.
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Test gtk 3.16 from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww & file bugs with the tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-05-26 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<willcooke> - Did some cleaning on XMir patch.
<willcooke> - Worked on an XMir branch that split the DRI2 module out from xfree86
<willcooke> and made common so it can be shared by XMir. This is harder than it
<willcooke> seems due to being developed with xfree86 in mind and has to retain
<willcooke> compatible with all third party drivers. We currently copy this code
<willcooke> into XMir and it might be hard to upstream like this.
<willcooke> - Started updating XMir to compile against new Mir in wily.
<willcooke> - Updated shotwell (blocked due to HeaderBar changes).
<willcooke> - Released lightdm 1.14.2 and did SRU to vivid.
<willcooke> #topic Any Other Business
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Test gtk 3.16 from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww & file bugs with the tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-05-26 | Current topic: Any Other Business
<willcooke> Oki, questions etc....
<larsu> yeah, I'd like some more detail on how the sprint went last week
<larsu> attente, desrt ^
<larsu> nested mir server is awesome
<seb128> yeah, a summary of what was discussed/came out of it would be nice
<seb128> what's the status of the gtk mir backend?
<larsu> how far along is the gtk backend, and do you need more help with thta?
 * larsu high-fives seb128 
<seb128> :-)
<desrt> this is a difficult question to answer
<desrt> there are some discussions that are still ongoing
<desrt> let's chat about that after the meeting
<larsu> okki
<willcooke> in which case, let's end the meeting now
<willcooke> any objections?
<seb128> unsure if the Gtk/Mir status update interest most of the people in the team
 * Sweet5hark is interested ...
<seb128> I guess if we keep it on this channel it doesn't matter much if it's after the meeting
<willcooke> yeah, let's do that
<willcooke> #endmeeting
<larsu> ya
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Test gtk 3.16 from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ww & file bugs with the tag "gtk316"
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue May 26 15:48:59 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2015/ubuntu-desktop.2015-05-26-15.30.moin.txt
<willcooke> thanks all.
<didrocks> thanks
 * willcooke goes to write a summary email 
<willcooke> I'll send it to the desktop list so it's public
<didrocks> nice
<willcooke> although the summary could easily be "Read these logs"
<Laney> neato wheatos
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> I want to hear about the Mir stuff too
<qengho> +1
<attente> i guess mir on x is the biggest news. there was some talk about getting fcitx working, but that's mainly blocked on waiting for qt 5.4.2
<seb128> why do we need that version?
<seb128> do we need a lot of changes or something we could backport?
<attente> because it has mitya57's fix for the qt indicators not working properly in qt5
<seb128> that seems something easy to backport to our package?
<attente> we could backport it
<seb128> let's do that if it blocks work?
<attente> sure
<attente> they also want us to stop drawing the shadows, and to explicitly use freestyle surfaces so that we don't have the double decoration problem
<attente> but we need some api for that from mir
<seb128> right
<attente> also they're going to have support for vertical window decorations, but i guess that isn't affecting us so much
<larsu> what are those?
<larsu> or better, what use-case do they serve?
<attente> basically the idea is that the close/minimize/maximize are going to be on the top-left of the window
<attente> going downwards
<attente> i guess for a media-player type widget possibly
<larsu> sounds weird, but let's see what it look like :)
<larsu> as for the shadows, I think that will work even if adwaita does draw them
<larsu> there's some code in gtkwindow that stops it from doing so
<larsu> we just need to amend that to take into account our platform
<larsu> (mclasen recently removed the GTK_FRAME_EXTENTS check)
<Laney> larsu: was wondering if you are going to have time to look at over/undershoot in the next $days?
<Laney> or can we just "don't theme this" for now?
<larsu> Laney: since you're asking me for the second time in $days, I guess this is very important :)
<Laney> I just want to get it out of this PPA so people stop asking me every $days/2 :P
<larsu> ha ok
<larsu> I'll do it first thing in the morning
<larsu> (if I happen to read my todo file)
<Laney> if we can just noop it for now that should be fine
<larsu> ya
<Laney> nobody will /miss/ it since we never had it
<larsu> certainly I don't want that ugly dashed line that adwaita has
<Laney> yeah that's pretty weird
<Laney> I quite like the overshoot one though
<larsu> yeah, we should get that
<larsu> in ORANGE!!
<Laney> ohhhhh yeah
<Laney> is the other one a compromise for not having an o-s indicator thing?
<larsu> yes
<larsu> it's so that you see there's more content
<larsu> which, tbh, you see anyway in the most cases
<larsu> osx doesn't care about showing that for example
<Laney> not sure what they do about overlays these days
<larsu> osx?
<Laney> ya
<Laney> last I remember they had a normal scrollbar
<Laney> blue thing
<larsu> I think it's just like gtk, but without adwaita's dashed line and without the overshoot (doing the kinetic thing instead)
<larsu> otherwise they're black overlay thingies that only appear while scrolling
<didrocks> willcooke: fast!
<willcooke> :)
<didrocks> thanks man
<didrocks> with that, time to EOD!
<didrocks> see you guys
<willcooke> cya
<mitya57> attente: the qt submenu fix should be already applied in wily's qtbase
<attente> mitya57: ok, thanks
<larsu> is anyone else seeing weird ligatures with deja vu sans recently?
<larsu> fl and fi are combined into weird characters for me
 * willcooke -> EOD
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-05-27
<larsu> bonjour!
<pitti> bonjour larsu!
<larsu> hi pitti! Wie gehts?
<pitti> larsu: ganz gut, danke! Erkaeltung auf dem Rueckzug :) und dir?
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> hey pitti, how are you?
<pitti> didrocks: much better, thanks! how about yourself?
<didrocks> pitti: did a long run yesterday evening (20kms in total). Exhausted and didn't really felt well in the end
<didrocks> but much better today :)
<pitti> didrocks: woow!
<pitti> didrocks: so your knees really seem back in top shape, good to hear!
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, well… they mandate stretching and I can feel them a little bit, but overall they are good :)
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> re seb128
<larsu> pitti: oh, gute Besserung! Jetzt nach dem Frühstück gehts mir auch gut :)
<willcooke> o/
<didrocks> morning willcooke
<larsu> hi willcooke
<Laney> hey hey
<seb128> hey willcooke Laney
<seb128> how is u.k today?
<willcooke> Sunny!
<didrocks> morning Laney
<didrocks> willcooke: photo or it didn't happen!
<willcooke> ha!
<larsu> hi Laney!
<seb128> he's clearly trolling
<willcooke> My lies have been unveiled
<seb128> but it's not friday yet!
<didrocks> ahah
<didrocks> seb128: not friday?
<didrocks> WAT?
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> :-)
<willcooke> Proof:  http://tinyurl.com/qfxua94
<didrocks> tssssss
<didrocks> well done
<willcooke> oh, btw seb128 - once you get the Snappy image started TheMuso has offered to help.
<seb128> oh, nice
<willcooke> We had a chat last week, but we're not 100% sure what he can do, but he's keen to get involved
<willcooke> so we'll work it out as we go
<seb128> k
<pitti> hmm, any news wrt. fixing shotwell? this has sat in -proposed for quite a while and holds up the libgphoto transition
<pitti> it also has a block-proposed tag
<pitti> perhaps we could remove it from -proposed for the time being, and reupload a fixed version once the issues with the window border got fixed?
<Laney> just saw Robert's reply
<Laney> does that mean he's not working on fixing it?
<seb128> Laney, pitti, didn't he upload a fix yesterday?
<pitti> seb128: ah, then not for the test
<Laney> I didn't notice the version, just that the test still doesn't pass
<seb128> what test?
<seb128> no, I don't think he's aware there is a test issue
<pitti> http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/wily-adt-shotwell/28/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/console
<seb128> he uploaded a fix for the decoration
<pitti> he should have gotten a CI notification
<pitti> autopilot.exceptions.StateNotFoundError: Object not found with name 'GtkToolButton' and properties {'label': 'Import _All'}.
<seb128> right
<pitti> I suppose the new upstream version changed the layout or button naming or something similar
<seb128> but jenkins often sends noise
<seb128> so knowing robert I wouldn't be surprised if he just assumed that was noise
<seb128> I can have a look if you want
<pitti> that would be great; unless it's a complete rearrangement of the UI, I suppose updating the button label already ought to suffice
<seb128> k, let me look
<pitti> merci !
<pitti> good to know that the header bar issue is fixed now (the block-proposed bug)
<pitti> seb128: btw, run it against wily, not wily-proposed; it could be that the wily-proposed libgphoto2 also breaks the test (the umockdev record might need updating), that's something I can do
<pitti> but it started failing with the old libgphoto (the button name issue)
<seb128> pitti, ok
<larsu> Laney: my terminal profiles stopped working again :(
<larsu> do you know anything about that?
<Laney> no
<Laney> what command?
<larsu> gnome-terminal --app-id de.uebernic.terminals.irssi --profile=Irssi
<larsu> in a .desktop file
<Laney> OH
<larsu> but unity doesn't recognize it as a separate app
<Laney> it still launches?
<larsu> yes, launches correctly
<Laney> I think I broke the app-id thing
<Laney> I thought that it didn't work
<larsu> but the terminal launcher item is highlighted
<larsu> you did
<larsu> _GTK_APPLICATION_ID(UTF8_STRING) = "org.gnome.Terminal"
<Laney> so I was like fuck this shit it doesn't work why even have this
<Laney> and deleted some code
<Laney> :)
<larsu> ...
<larsu> we have this for nice people like didrocks (and me)
<didrocks> larsu: "very" nice
<didrocks> please
<Laney> if you put --disable-factory in there does it work?
<larsu> didrocks: sorry. exceptionally nice
<didrocks> :)
<Laney> I think I have to make --app-id do the custom terminal server thing too
<larsu> Laney: ya. It even sets the correct app-id in that case
<Laney> indeed
<larsu> where did you make that change? In the wrapper?
<Laney> yes
<larsu> can you pretty please revert it?
<Laney> I forgot the case where people have their own .service files
<Laney> no
<Laney> I'll fix it but it won't be a revert
<larsu> right, fine by me :)
<larsu> need help?
<Laney> nope
<larsu> thanks!
<Laney> argh
<Laney> vim-youcompleteme has somehow broken
<Laney> 9999 errors when doing almost anything
 * Laney installs it via the archive instead, works again
<larsu> what's that?
<Laney> omnicomplete thing
<larsu> ah
<Laney> https://github.com/Valloric/YouCompleteMe/blob/master/README.md
<larsu> seems much more elaborate thatn the built-in completion
<Laney> ya it's nice
<Laney> I didn't set up the clang stuff yet
<Laney> but the non smart completion is already pretty ok
<Laney> larsu: can you share a g-t .service file?
<darkxst> Laney, hey, what about gnome-system-monitor you were talking about last night?
<Laney> hi darkxst
<Laney> you got a review on your no headerbar patch
<larsu> Laney: sure http://paste.ubuntu.com/11387868/
<Laney> ta
<Laney> I hope dbus is watching this directory and I don't have to restart or anything
<darkxst> Laney, I though that was already upstream? certainly did not get an email of review though
<darkxst> Laney, not going looking though, having a break atm
<Laney> nm, I will fix it, simple enough
<darkxst> Laney, I'm just a little overloaded with everything atm, legal battles, working almost for slave labour and trying to finish my thesis, might not be around much this cycle
<Laney> darkxst: OK, no worries, take care of your stuff
<Laney> We will go 3.16 with most things, hopefully Noskcaj or someone can do shell & friends
 * Laney donates to the darkxst defense fund
<Laney> larsu: try lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-terminal/ubuntu please?
<darkxst> Laney, that should be offense fund, $700AUD per/hour ;( just to fight my ex for what I deserved
<darkxst> its not like I am in trouble with the law, lol
<Laney> oh right!
<larsu> Laney: getting a debsign error
<larsu> usually that's a warning and it build the package anyway
<Laney> pass -us -uc
<larsu> I guess with a -- when using bzr bd?
<Laney> I always forget if you need that or not :(
<larsu> I did and it worked, thanks
<Laney> I have DEBUILD_DPKG_BUILDPACKAGE_OPTS="-us -uc" in ~/.devscripts
<larsu> I had this at some point... not sure what happened
<didrocks> yeah you need -- as you pass parameters to dpkg-buildpackage
<larsu> Laney: anyway, package works like a charm. Thanks for the quick fix!
<larsu> didrocks: it's a bit weird, because usually "--" means "the rest of the args are file names"
<didrocks> larsu: hum, not for quite some commands, it's more "pass those parameters to anything we spawn" when you use a wrapper
<darkxst> larsu, no usualy "--" mean the rest of the args are passed through to the underlying process
<Laney> git-buildpackage doesn't need it
<Laney> so I get confused
<larsu> apparently it means verious things then :)
<Laney> also I'm getting extreme packet loss to and on this VPS
<darkxst> git-buildpackage namespaced their own commands, so they don't need it
<Laney> 56 packets transmitted, 5 received, 91% packet loss, time 55281ms
<didrocks> Laney: but 91% of them were bad, it's some kind of jungle life, only the strongest resists :)
 * Laney moves to the hood
<darkxst> larsu, never heard your arguments about filenames before
<darkxst> but generally the stuff after "--" gets passed straight through the wrapper script to the actual process
<larsu> darkxst: git works that way, as do most gnu utilities
<larsu> `rm -- -f` removes a file named -f
<Laney> larsu: thanks for testing, will upload this fix along with gnome-terminal 3.16 probably
<larsu> thanks
<Laney> should be this week
 * Laney checks if it requires *cough*
<larsu> works for me - I'll just continue using this package until then
<Laney> 3.10 \/ o \/
<darkxst> larsu, I suspect in that case rm get passed those arguments directly, the only thing you win is not having to quote the -
<larsu> darkxst: this is not a feature of the shell. rm needs to pass the single -- itself. It simply doesn't interpret anything following the -- as an argument anymore
<larsu> but yeah, you don't gain much
<Laney> oh I lost my connection to $other_irc_network
 * Laney plays the "find the window irssi is outputting status messages to" game
<larsu> Laney: 1?
<Laney> I don't have a status window
<Laney> it's window 50 this time!
<larsu> oh can you close that?
 * larsu always leaves it open at 1
<Laney> I probably did this 10 years ago
<Laney> but yes, somehow
<larsu> haha
<Laney> Authentication failure
<Laney> great
<darkxst> larsu I did not say that was a feature of the shell
<larsu> darkxst: it sounded like it when you said "rm gets passed those arguments"
<larsu> Laney: new pw?
<darkxst> larsu it gets a string deprive of shekl globbing and what not
<darkxst> shell
<larsu> right, but -- is not part of that
<darkxst> the majority of wrapper scripts then pass the straight though
<darkxst> but really I don't care to argue on this, I supposed to be taking a break
<Laney> ffs
<larsu> Laney: do you see overshoots? I only get undershoots...
<larsu> (which are the ones that signify more content)
<Laney> I don't think they have a default style, or at least a noticable one
<larsu> in Adwaita, I mean
<larsu> ah! You only get them when using a touchpad
<larsu> neat :)
<Laney> I see it when using the mouse wheel
<larsu> I don't see it when using trackpoint+middle button
<Laney> but not page up or the arrows
<larsu> anyhow, almost done with that
<Laney> I can make it quite big using the touchpad though
<Laney> which looks neat
<larsu> also, link colors
<Laney> nice
<Laney> theme fixes \m/
<larsu> if you want to review
<Laney> I do
<Laney> do you have a link to the yelp bug too?
<larsu> yep https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=749947
<ubot5> Gnome bug 749947 in General "Background uses "active" color from the theme" [Normal,New]
<Laney> merci!
<larsu> Laney: orange or grey overshoot?
<larsu> I think I'm leaning towards grey
<larsu> orange is a bit too much
<Laney> don't know ...
<larsu> turns out you're not a designer either?!
<Laney> maybe there's a grey-ish orange
<seb128> what is that overshoot you are talking about?
<Laney> new gtk feature
<Laney> tells you if you scroll too far
<larsu> like on androind
<Laney> http://www.colourlovers.com/color/C5793B/Grayish_orange
 * larsu goes to meet dholbach for lunch. see you in a bit!
<Laney> is it weird to use a new kind of orange?
<Laney> oh ok, have fun!
<larsu> Laney: I'd like to not introduce new colors if possible
<Laney> ok let's get a designer to decide
<seb128> larsu, say hello to Daniel and have fun:
<seb128> !
<larsu> Laney: decided on a slightly darker @bg_color for now (same as separators and grid lines)
<larsu> and got rid of the complications from Adwaita
<larsu> they have two gradients, which I copied at first
<larsu> but I think I like this subtler one more
<larsu> desrt: morning. Didn't you say that gnome-terminal-the-launcher should block until the tab/window that was opened finished?
<larsu> because it doesn't do that currently
<desrt> it should, indeed
<larsu> okay. I'll have a look why it doesn't
<desrt> huh.  you're right.
<larsu> I wonder if any application should behave that way?
<larsu> or should the launcher simply activate?
<desrt> gedit should....
<desrt> on account of 'EDITOR=gedit git commit'
<larsu> right, but ... devhelp? epiphany?
<larsu> I'm not so sure...
<desrt> those ones, no
<desrt> definitely not, in fact
<larsu> ugh
<larsu> now it
<desrt> gedit and gnome-terminal are 'special'
<larsu> now it's inconsistent
<desrt> editors have an implicit relationship with things that have executed them
<desrt> particularly in context of $EDITOR
<desrt> 'normal apps' don't have this relationship
<larsu> terminals do as well?
<desrt> gnome-terminal is special because, well, it seems to want to emulate xterm insofar as is possible
<desrt> i actually don't care about that case as much, but i thought that chpe did
<larsu> apparently not
<larsu> smoser does, though
<desrt> so smoser can fix it? :)
<larsu> well, I wonder what's the right behaviour now..
<desrt> i'd argue that the current behaviour is the right behaviour
<desrt> APIs and all that jazz
<larsu> apparently it changed
<desrt> my argument about gedit, for example, is based entirely on the (loose) API expected of $EDITORs
<larsu> and man, you know the hoops we're jumping through (well, Laney is) to keep cmd line api
<desrt> so now you have the issue of deciding if compatibility with the last 6 months is more important than compatibility with the 5 years before it
<desrt> we had this problem in glib once, by accident
<desrt> wasn't pretty
<desrt> accidentally changed the ABI of GStaticMutex on ARM and didn't notice it for a year
<desrt> so it was like "well... we could put it back, but then we'd break everything that was compiled in the last year...."
<desrt> and it was just at a time that ARM was exploding in popularity
<desrt> we chose to stick with the new incompatible choice... in your case maybe the old incompatible choice makes sense
<larsu> not sure
<larsu> according to him, this changed in 12.04 with the switch to the client/server model
<larsu> so, quite a while
<larsu> desrt: apparently there's a "new client": https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=745282
<ubot5> Gnome bug 745282 in general "Add --wait option to wait for terminal to close" [Enhancement,New]
<larsu> where they have a --wait for this purpose
<attente> hi, how do you propose changes to the ubuntu mainline kernel?
<didrocks> attente: I guess just go to #ubuntu-kernel for this and ask apw
<attente> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> yw
<Laney> climbing time
<Laney> laters!
 * willcooke -> EOD
<Noskcaj> Is anyone planning to do the webkit2gtk transition/MIR? I'm pretty sure it would mean ubuntu seeding geoclue-2.0 though
<Laney> Noskcaj: I don't think anyone is really expecting to spend time on that this cycle
<Laney> what requires it?
<Noskcaj> devhelp and anjuta both just changed to it in debian and are stuck in proposed as a result. I was just wondering what the plans for it are
<Laney> I'd be up for the transition but don't know if I have space to work on geoclue-2.0
<Laney> Maybe we could turn that off?
<sarnold> Noskcaj: and note that security team loooooves blink and is unlikely to accept a second webkit thingy into main.
<Laney> We'd be wantin to move to wbekit2gtk
<Laney> hey, my touch typing is worse than I thought
<Noskcaj> Ok. Would it be worth merging devhelp with it using webkitgtk so we can get 3.16?
<Laney> sure
<mdeslaur> we could also perhaps drop devhelp to universe
<pmcgowan> bregma, fwiw I am losing my indicator panel a lot suddenly today on vivid desktop
<bregma> pmcgowan, we haven't released any changes into vivid, but losing your Panel usually means unity-panel-service or compiz is crashing
<pmcgowan> bregma, panel-service
<Noskcaj> mdeslaur, A few things in main have a recommends on it, but that might be the easier way
<bregma> u-p-s usually crashes because of an indicator plugin
<pmcgowan> not sure why but lost it 3 times in a couple hours
<pmcgowan> might be xchat notices
<jdstrand> Noskcaj, Laney:I'll just also put it out there that the purpose of oxide is to allow the chromium content api to get regular updates while the api to apps doesn't change. someone working on gtk[23] for oxide (we currently have qt5) would likely help everyone in the long run
<pmcgowan> but nothing changed Id thin
<pmcgowan> k
<jdstrand> s/gtk\[23\] for oxide/gtk[23] bindings for oxide/
<jdstrand> obviously that isn't a short term thing, but it can neatly solve the maintenance problem for consumers of a web engine
<jdstrand> if people are interested in that, I suggest joining oxide@lists.launchpad.net
<Noskcaj> bug 1459434 has the patch
<ubot5> bug 1459434 in devhelp (Ubuntu) "devhelp now requires webkit2gtk, which is not in main" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1459434
<Noskcaj> Laney, Can you please take a look at merging tracker some time soon? It's the only package that needs to depend on the new libmediaart that isn't on the sponsors queue
<Laney> Noskcaj: I'm doing all my merges, it'll get done
<Laney> feel free if you want it done faster
<Laney> I'm patch piloting tomorrow so ... ;)
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-05-28
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> Laaaaaneeeeeeyyyy
<pitti> Laney: Debian bug 787047, s'il te plaît ?
<ubot5> Debian bug 787047 in gir1.2-glib-2.0 "gir1.2-glib-2.0: uninstallable in sid, depends on glib in experimental" [Grave,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/787047
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> hey didrocks
<didrocks> morning pitti
<larsu> morning!
<didrocks> hey larsu!
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<Sweet5hark> moin!
<Sweet5hark> LibreOffice hackers invading my home today ...
<larsu> Sweet5hark: moin moin! Big hackfest?
<Sweet5hark> larsu: no, just a small home hacking were we bring together some local hackers. some people on vacation, some on sick leave, so will end up with just three heads this time prolly.
<larsu> Sweet5hark: have fun in any case!
<Sweet5hark> aye
<willcooke> o/
<didrocks> morning willcooke
<larsu> hi willcooke
<seb128> hey willcooke
<Laney> pitti: ah crap, dirty chroot I guess
<Laney> thanks for spotting!
<pitti> Laney: no worries -- was easy to spot, my sid and experimental chroots are useless for building systemd :)
<pitti> I managed to use jessie and install libapparmor from sid
 * Laney fixes pinnification
<Laney> hey larsu, happy birthday!
<pitti> Laney: I use http://paste.ubuntu.com/11407416/
<Laney> and hello everyone else!
<Laney> pitti: woah, this pins *up* experimental?
<pitti> Laney: so that when I call my "sid" schroot as experimental, it adjusts apt pinning for exp only in that sessino
<pitti> Laney: sure -- by default it's pinned down
<Laney> the problem for me is that my local repo needs to be pinned down
<pitti> it's safe to leave exp apt sources in unstable, you have to use it explicitly (with -t or pinning)
<pitti> so I just keep a sid schroot and that sbuild hook
<didrocks> morning Laney!
<seb128> hey Laney pitti
<Laney> but then you get too many exp packages compared to how the Debian buildds do it
<pitti> larsu: duuude! Glueckwunsch zum Purzeltag!! *knuddel*
<pitti> ça va seb128
<Laney> I just use --build-dep-resolver=aptitude
<larsu> morning Laney! Thanks :)
<seb128> pitti, oui, et toi ?
<larsu> pitti: dankeschön!!
<pitti> seb128: ça va d'accord
<Laney> hey didrocks et seb128
<Laney> larsu: do you have plans to celebrate?
<seb128> pitti, "d'accord" doesn't work well in that context
<larsu> Laney: not really, but I guess I should given that it's a round birthday
<Laney> happy 25th!
<pitti> seb128: ah, comment tu dis ça ?
<larsu> Laney: I'm only 0x20 ;)
<seb128> pitti, tu veux dire quoi ? "ça aussi aussi" ?
<seb128> ups
<seb128> "ça va aussi"
<pitti> Laney: and yes, _source.changes uploads do work now \o/
<seb128> in Debian?
<Laney> wait
<Laney> really?
<pitti> seb128: now *that* sounds strange :)
<Laney> I thought you still had to include the _all packages
<seb128> lol
<pitti> Laney: yeah -- it apparently wasn't announced anywhere, but I did a source upload recently after Q-FUNK pointed it out
 * Laney is going to try this
<seb128> it working was a bug or feature?
<pitti> Laney: yes -- welcome in the 3rd millenium!
<seb128> so it's full source upload?
<pitti> seb128: well, Debian has worked towards this for a long time, so I'd consider it a feature :)
<pitti> seb128: yes, just like ubuntu
<seb128> or is it source+deb where deb are discarded
<pitti> seb128: no, just _source
<seb128> k
<seb128> unsure why they had to "work toward" it, it seems a trivial change
<pitti> well, I'm sure source+_all also works still, but I never tried that
<pitti> I don't mind sbuilding stuff, and do that for an adt-run round anyway
<davmor2> pitti: oh come on you trying to say seb128 is 3000 years old now, cause I don't believe that at all
<seb128> I though it was more that they wanted to force the .deb to be uploaded to ensure you built locally and don't upload something that doesn't build
<pitti> but it's useful for e. g. arch: i386 packages, as I don't have an i386 schroot
<pitti> (I often sponsor -geode uploads)
<pitti> davmor2: no, he looks no older than 2900!
<pitti> seb128: yeah, as if that ever actually helped :)
<seb128> yeah, don't tell me
<seb128> so maybe I can upload to Debian again :p
<pitti> seb128: well, it's certainly not the trivial task of calling mk-sbuild sid that kept you from it :)
<pitti> it's more like "no time to maintain stuff there", I would guess?
<seb128> pitti, no, it's more than my disk is a 80G and I'm navigating to < 1G space and don't have room for a Debian chroot or vm
<seb128> + that
<pitti> wow
<seb128> but sometime I want to push easy bugfixes to Debian and sync back
<pitti> seb128: you managed to get an 80 GB SSD? or do you have windows on that too, or something?
<pitti> /dev/sda3              224G    117G  106G   53% /
<seb128> pitti, yeah, time to buy a new laptop
<pitti> but I have tons of VMs etc.
<seb128> pitti, my laptop is almost 6 years old...
<seb128> it was the standard ssd by then
<Laney> I ordered my new one last night
<pitti> seb128: ah, you skipped the previous refresh?
<Laney> xps 13 baby!
<pitti> Laney: new toys *slobbering*
<seb128> pitti, sort of, I'm looking for a new laptop for a while but didn't find the perfect one
<seb128> and I'm still happy enough with mine that I don't feel like I have to change
<seb128> I was close from taking the xps for a while, but the previous generation has coil noise issues
<seb128> I'm also unsure if 13" is big enough of a screen, but at the same time I want a light laptop...
<pitti> I got along really well with 128 GB, but 80 is a bit thin indeed; I guess the biggest things are music and photos, the rest should be almost negligible
<pitti> seb128: 12" plus external >= 24" monitor :)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> the xps also don't do docking
<seb128> but I guess I can just plug the cables manually
<pitti> yeah, that's a bit annoying
<pitti> but then again, I don't actually move it around that often, maybe once every other week
<pitti> but it's surprising how many cables stick out
 * pitti counts 9
<seb128> I often take the laptop in the living room/in front of TV in the evening
<pitti> then I guess you really do want a dock
<seb128> yeah, but then I'm back to heavy models :-/
<seb128> I might just keep my old laptop docked as a desktop
<seb128> and get a light one for walking around, conferences, etc
<seb128> Laney, you are decided on the xps?
<pitti> seb128: both thinkpad and latitudes are available in 12" and are dockable
<pitti> (or 13" if you prefer)
<pitti> not sure about the HP ncXXXX ones, whether they are dockable
<seb128> I don't want a thinkpad
 * seb128 looks again at the latitude models
<Laney> seb128: Yeah I was going to get the x1 carbon but then reviews tipped me in favour of the xps
<Laney> plus it was like £400 cheaper
<seb128> good man
<seb128> and it comes with Ubuntu preinstalled :-)
<Laney> yes, Ubuntu Linux 14.04 SP1!
<seb128> and it's not lenovo and their self signed certificates crap business
<seb128> (hate lenovo)
 * larsu mumbles something about loving his x1
<willcooke> fighting talk
<larsu> might as well talk about emacs...
<willcooke> #teamlenovo
<seb128> lol
<seb128> enjoy China spying on you :p
<larsu> lol. like dell is building everything in the us?
<willcooke> NO CARRIER
<larsu> (and even so...)
<seb128> larsu, I give them more credit that I do to Lenovo (maybe I'm wrong but that's my position :p)
<seb128> hum, I wish the google event change events had more details
<seb128> willcooke, that afternoon meeting, you changed it to half an hour later, right?
<willcooke> seb128, yeah, if you can.  Just had a meeting moved in to that exact slot
<willcooke> :(
<seb128> those emails tell you something changed, but not what and from what to what
<seb128> yeah, no problem
<seb128> it's just like "date changed, go figure what the change is"
<willcooke> yeah, seems you have to view it in Gmail to get the details
<seb128> oh, you get details in gmail?
<seb128> I'm using the canonical imap server, so no luck there
<willcooke> Why am I not surprised
<willcooke> ;)
<willcooke> You guys should totally adopt Gmail
<seb128> :-)
<pitti> go away!
<seb128> lol
<willcooke> #leeroyjenkins
<seb128> hehe
 * pitti draws the gauntlet :)
<willcooke> :D
<pitti> oh, it's not Friday yet
<ochosi> Laney: woot! i also ordered an xps13 last night!
<willcooke> Close enough I think
<didrocks> offset by 1… those kinds of bugs wouldn't be the first one…
 * Laney high fives ochosi 
<ochosi> \o/
<ochosi> i really loved the "Service Pack 1" part :)
<seb128> indeed
<ochosi> seb128: actually i saw a docking station for the xps13. you connect a single usb and get all kinds of connectors iirc
<seb128> ochosi, which one did you take?
<seb128> ochosi, oh, interesting, desrt mentioned something like that iirc
<ochosi> the cheaper version with 1920x1080 display. battery life ftw!
<ochosi> yeah, the dock isn't cheap though, something around 200€
<seb128> right, that's what got me hesitating, the screen
<seb128> 3200+ touch screen sounds nice
<ochosi> http://accessories.euro.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=at&l=de&cs=atdhs1&sku=452-BBOT&baynote_bnrank=0&baynote_irrank=5&~ck=dellSearch
<seb128> ochosi, thanks
<ochosi> yeah, QHD sounds nice, i wouldn't know what to use it for though
<ochosi> i have almost no content for that resolution
<seb128> right, the resolution is too high for me, I don't really need it
<seb128> but having a touch screen is good
<ochosi> thing with that docking station is that i have no clue whether it works with linux
<seb128> why wouldn't it?
<ochosi> hmwell, no clue, i've never had a docking station :)
<seb128> I don't think there is anything that needs to be piloted from the OS side
<ochosi> and it's just a single usb3.0 connector, that sounds like black magic to me!
<seb128> it's just connectivity
<ochosi> also, the package contains a CD (!) with drivers to install
<ochosi> which is fun, cause the xps13 doesnt have an optical drive
<ochosi> seb128: also, this: http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/software-os/f/3525/t/19618020
<seb128> https://plus.google.com/102511090413262027684/posts/JWNYPitUrGT
<seb128> hum :/
<ochosi> yeah
<ochosi> display is the problem, and without that it doesn't make much sense
 * Sweet5hark is late to the warparty against gmail.
<Sweet5hark> oh its postponed to friday?
 * Sweet5hark will bring a ballista and greek fire.
<pitti> seb128: meh, sucks
<pitti> after all, you want a dock mostly for the monitor..
<seb128> yeah :-/
<tjaalton> right, no way to make it work because of displaylink black magic
<tjaalton> but in the near future there should be docks with usb-c, which will be able to carry displayport
<Laney> can't remember the last time I plugged a monitor into my laptop
 * Laney has simple needs :-)
<didrocks> hum… I think I remember… it was… hum… 5 hours ago!
<Laney> NOPE
 * Laney has a desktop
<didrocks> talking about myself :p
 * didrocks doesn't have a desktop, I have *the* ubuntu desktop :)
<Laney> the original one from 2004
<didrocks> \m/
<Saviq> anyone else's compose key stopped working recently in 15.04? whatever I assign it to (I usually have it at CapsLock), any chars I type go in as-is
<pitti> tiny data point: I have it on ScrollLock, and it's working fine
 * qengho afk, errand.
<seb128> didrocks, hey, I'm looking at getting that snappy image built, can you summarize what you did/where you left things?
<didrocks> sure thing
<seb128> thanks :-)
<didrocks> yw, see you tomorrow :-)
<didrocks> :p
<didrocks> I worked on repurposing the "desktop next" build
<didrocks> I'm unsure the current plan is still that one
<didrocks> everything was ready AFAIK, just needed to be put in production
<didrocks> so, if we are going to reuse the desktop next image, here are the changes:
<didrocks> there was the livecd-rootfs changes: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/livecd-rootfs/desktop-next/+merge/257056
<didrocks> I'm happy to rebase on current trunk
<didrocks> the MP was already approved
<didrocks> so the hooks for transforming the image to system images are there, it will need a package upload
<didrocks> second, the seed needed to change:
<didrocks> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.vivid/+merge/257059
<didrocks> again, an approved MP
<didrocks> this is what I identified as being needed to get the snappy components to the next image
<seb128> k
<didrocks> need of course pushing the seed + metapackage upload
<seb128> so the image build setup is similar
<didrocks> thirdly, there is: the image build change
<seb128> can you rebase the livecd-rootfs changes or maybe even upload it?
<seb128> I'm happy to upload if you prefer
<didrocks> well, if I rebase, I can upload :p
<didrocks> so yeah, we need to have finally colin pushing https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu-cdimage/ubuntu-next-system-image/+merge/257057 in production
<didrocks> in coordination to that change, Laney needs to push some config triggers
<didrocks> (we discussed about it during the sprint
<didrocks> )
<didrocks> with all those 3 things done, desktop-next should become a snappy image-base system
<didrocks> seb128: I'm happy to do the livecd-rootfs + touch seed tomorrow morning
<seb128> didrocks, great, thanks
<didrocks> yw
<seb128> I can nag Colin about the cdimage change
<Laney> there was something to edit on launchpad, is that what you mean?
<didrocks> good
<didrocks> Laney: yep
<Laney> okay
<didrocks> just a warning, this was for desktop-next to become a snappy one
<didrocks> I guess because of "ubuntu personal", that wasn't the plan, but I didn't follow recent discussions
<didrocks> at least, that would give you some templates to where to look at
<Laney> is personal the same thing?
<didrocks> yeah, but management wanted to have directly a phone + desktop thing rather than starting from one for phone and one for desktop and converging
<didrocks> that's where I left the discussion, don't know more
<Laney> oh, who cares about the name, you can just tweak the seeds for that surely
<didrocks> I didn't, some did apparently :)
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, I don't care much about the image details/name
<seb128> I just want something up we can play with
<seb128> to start
<seb128> then if they want rename or changes we can discuss/see
<didrocks> seb128: ok, that's then supposed to be ready
<seb128> great
<didrocks> well for the definition of "ready" before pushing the build button :)
<seb128> thanks again for the work you did on that/the explanations
<didrocks> yw!
<didrocks> I hope that will give us to at least 95% there
<Laney> they always fail the first time
<Laney> that's the fun :)
<didrocks> Laney: let's strech goals! :)
 * didrocks waves good evening
<willcooke> seb128, I created a 32bit bootloader a little while ago to get some 2in1 device to see the USB stick as a valid boot device
<willcooke> I had to compile it and copy it in to an unpacked image
<willcooke> then copy the lot over to a USB stick
<willcooke> Do you think that might help?
<willcooke> I can look up what I did
<willcooke> (tomorrow)
<seb128> willcooke, thanks, but not really, we should fix the image to properly support uefi
<willcooke> ack
<jhodapp> seb128, +1
 * willcooke -> EOD
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-05-29
<pitti> Good morning
<larsu> good morning!
<didrocks> good morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> didrocks, hey there as well ;-)
<didrocks> re seb128
<seb128> hum, having that font corruption issue, needs to restart session, brb
<Laney> yoooooo
<seb128> hey Laney
<larsu> yooooooooo
<seb128> how are you?
<Laney> pretty good!
<Laney> it's raining loads and I am happy because it is going to replenish the water butt
<Laney> #middleagedlife
<willcooke> hi ho
<seb128> lol
<seb128> hey willcooke
<didrocks> morning Laney, willcooke
<larsu> haha
<larsu> hi willcooke
<Laney> hey didrocks et larsu und willcooke
<Laney> feeling older larsu?
<larsu> a bit
 * larsu searches for grey hair
<Laney> ha
<seb128> thursday has been very frustrating, spent most of the day fighting with stupid devices/boot issues (bricked phone, took me 3 hours to find a way to restore it, snappy refusing to boot on uefi machines which is still not resolved), let's hope today is better
<larsu> ugh, sorry man
<seb128> though my bq just updated and seems like they routed proposed to the wrong channel
<seb128> I got the vivid update but without the bq customizations
<Laney> did you notice the launchpad outage yesterday?
<seb128> the phone is still working fine, but I want the custom stuff back :p
<Laney> not just a bad week for you :)
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> some of the phone infra was down as well
<seb128> which didn't help while I was trying to unbrick things
<Laney> oh, robert_ancell uploaded a gst1 patch to pidgin
<seb128> saw that
<seb128> nice!
<seb128> what else was still on gst0.10?
<seb128> or was that the last big one?
<Laney> that might be it for main
<seb128> \o/
<Laney> pitti: do you know about the dbusmock test failure?
<Laney> and if the network access issues are being fixed (update-manager)?
<larsu> actually, you can do everything *but* "calc"
<pitti> Laney: dbusmock> haven't yet looked into it, that was new from yesterday
<pitti> Laney: so far I wrote off everything that failed yesterday as "PS4 failure"
<pitti> Laney: will have a look ASAP (but piloting right now)
<Laney> mmm, it seems to have run correctly and reproes locally
<Laney> I'll look for a few minutes but otherwise will leave it to the expert ;-)
<pitti> LocationAreaCode = XXX
<pitti> Laney: hmm, seems something just changed in ofono-phonesim or ofono itself?
<pitti> looks like a trivial fix anyway
<pitti> actually, no
<pitti> dbusmock/templates/ofono.py:        'LocationAreaCode': _parameters.get('LocationAreaCode', 987),
<pitti> 987 is the template's internal default
<pitti> so perhaps the XXX is some kind of new obfuscation in ofono?
<Laney> yes
<Laney> it's in the diff of the latest upload
 * pitti is by far not an ofono expert, sorry
<Laney> don't know why they did this - apparently you can just pass --private to get the old behaviour
<Laney> probably missing something
<Laney> anyway, /me will fix
<pitti> Laney: ah, so dbusmock's test should use --private now? that sounds like an ubuntu delta, or is that upstream for a change?
<pitti> note that dbusmock is being used in other distros, so we can't rely on ubuntu specific changes
<pitti> we can at most relax the test, perhaps check for a thing they didn't obfuscate
<pitti> so d-bus reports it correctly, just list-modems doesn't?
<Laney> it is merged into something on github
<pitti> that's really odd -- these are test scripts, not "production" scripts
<pitti> Laney: https://github.com/rilmodem/ofono is "our" branch
<pitti> (and the temporary fork has lasted for like 2 years now)
<Laney> oh right, sorry, I'm not au fait with this
<Laney> pitti: I could try passing --private and then fall back if it doesn't work
<Laney> pitti: or just stop checking for these things they obfuscated
<Laney> what do you prefer?
<pitti> Laney: is there a property that the mock sets which isn't obfuscated? then checking that woudl be best IMHO
<pitti> Laney: if there's none, then let's just drop that particular assert
<pitti> well, *best* would be to revert that XXX change, these are test scripts for $deity's sake
<pitti> if anythign ever uses them in production that should be slapped
<Laney> Present or PinRequired
<pitti> a program exec'ing a shell program exec'ing dbus-send to do a dbus call is just wrong
<Laney> you fancy taking up that argument? :)
<pitti> I wish we would have blocked ofono on this, not gobject-introspection
<pitti> Laney: I'll file a bug and assign it to Tony
<Laney> I guess it got by because we don't test reverse build or test deps
<pitti> right
<pitti> Laney: filed bug 1459983; for now, I'm happy to ignore the failure for g-i
<ubot5> bug 1459983 in ofono (Ubuntu) "latest version obfuscates data in test scripts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1459983
<Laney> ok, I'll give you a PR to tweak the test to search for different things
<Laney> thanks!
<pitti> Laney: cheers! waving through g-i for now
<pitti> no need to hold that hostage for this
<ochosi> Sweet5hark1: since you're here too, would you advise us (xubuntu) to try to get it only into ubuntu then?
<ochosi> (the LO icon-set)
<Sweet5hark1> ochosi: getting it in upstream is best.
<Trevinho> didrocks, seb128: hey... Do you remember that bug of update manager not being unminizable... And I've shown you a method to reproduce the issue in Bruxelles? I thought I had it written down but it seems I haven't... Do you happen to remember it?
<didrocks> Trevinho: hum, I remember the bug, I don't remember though the method to reproduce it, sorry :/
<Trevinho> yeah, I was imaging... I tried :(
<seb128> Trevinho, I think you showed something, I didn't memorize the details though :-/
<Trevinho> yeah, sorry... I was hoping in your super memory. Mine is leaving :°(
<didrocks> Trevinho: you are younger than us! :)
<willcooke> Get off our lawn Trevinho
<Trevinho> didrocks: that's true and I've avoided to mention that... As it makes things even more sad :(
<Trevinho> :o
<willcooke> :D
<seb128> Trevinho, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/989588
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 989588 in unity (Ubuntu) "update-manager popup is shown on launcher and alt-tab list but window doesn't show up" [High,In progress]
<seb128> is that this issue?
<Trevinho> yep
<seb128> it seems to happen if the window shows while locked
<Trevinho> mh, I've found a way that involves compiz to be restarted hardly... And that's probably a way. but not THE way I had...
<Trevinho> especially for recovering it
<seb128> Trevinho, reading that bug ChrisTownsend has a way as well
<seb128> Trevinho, sleep 10; update-manager, lock, wait, unlock
<Trevinho> seb128: yes, but there's another case I found, the fix he proposed doesn't solve the problem...
<seb128> hum, k
<seb128> didrocks, thanks for livecd uploads btw!
<didrocks> yw ;)
<seb128> next I need to chase cjwatson and Laney for the cdimage/launchpad tweaks right?
<didrocks> indeed
<didrocks> I guess Laney shouldn't be that far
<didrocks> :)
<willcooke> Laney, is your butt replenished?
<didrocks> colin "just" has to merge my latest MP
<Laney> seb128: I'd rather him than me if you can
<Laney> still scared to touch that stuff
<Laney> willcooke: it is, I just checked!
<seb128> Laney, "him" being? Colin?
<Laney> ya
<seb128> k
<seb128> I can try ;-)
<Laney> plus he already saw those branches
<ochosi> Laney: my xps13 arrives in 3+ weeks :'( hope you had more luck
<Laney> ochosi: it said 3-5 days I think
<ochosi> yeah, it did say that...
<Laney> oh I got a link
<ochosi> but i looked up my order today, because https://xkcd.com/281/, only to find that it takes until june 23
<Laney> oh
<Laney> Estimated Delivery Date: 10/06/2015
<Laney> In Production
<ochosi> good, that sounds more reasonable
<Laney> do they make these things to order or something?
<ochosi> yeah
<Laney> take it off the shelf
<Laney> put it in a box and post it :|
<ochosi> no, i think to order
<Laney> bah
<ochosi> well, tell me how it is when you get it! *drool*
<Laney> I heard that the ubuntu that ships on it has a few hardware bugs
<Laney> hopefully those have SRUs
<Laney> but I'll be going to wily anyway ;-)
<ochosi> hm, i think that's only for 14.04
<ochosi> with 15.04, everything should work ootb
<Laney> ya that's what it comes with
<ochosi> yeah, which is a bit silly
<Laney> it should have a good out of the box experience
<ochosi> but fine
<Laney> lts makes sense
<ochosi> well if there are no SRUs for 14.04 yet, go make them! :D
<Laney> that's part of the reason for choosing a preinstalled model
<willcooke> Laney, moved our 1:1 on Monday earlier - hope that's ok, got an appointment in the afternoon
<willcooke> attente, I'll have to move ours too
<attente> willcooke: sure
<Laney> aye
<Laney> hope it's a fun appointment
<Laney> like tour of a marshmallow factory with extended tasting session
<Laney> or a visit to the world's biggest ball pit
<willcooke> Hospital
<willcooke> but a good one
<willcooke> I hope
<willcooke> last scan before v 2.0 and v 3.0 come out
<Laney> neat!
<Laney> hope the bedroom(s) is ready
<willcooke> as ready as it's going to be :)
<willcooke> I've put all the old computers in a neat pile
<willcooke> babies love piles of old computers
<qengho> pitti: Apologies if this is outside your domain. What's the private Jenkins URL in the Jenkins adt status emails I get? Is there something different than one sees via the public URL right above it in the email?
<Laney> qengho: It shows results live as opposed to mirrored slightly later on, and it is where core-devs can retry jobs
<qengho> Thx
<Laney> otherwise it's the same results
<pitti> qengho: not necessarily different, just the public jenkins often is behind
<pitti> qengho: what Laney said, right
<Laney> also it's where canonical keeps their secret plans to take over the world
<qengho> I figured that much. Also, all the tests are secretly failing.
<Laney> oops, meant to say that on our internal tor encrypted irc
<micahg> Laney: did you want to merge tracker again?  Seems to be the last piece for libmediaart transition (1.4.0 is available in Debian), or should I just rebuild?
<Laney> micahg: I'm basically doing it now
<micahg> ah, awesome, thanks :)
<Laney> except I got distracted by trying to push things through proposed-migration
<Laney> do you want to do it?
<Laney> :)
<micahg> the merge or the rebuild?
<Laney> merge
<Laney> I think I'm averse to looking at it in case I find something annoying
 * Laney sells it so well
<micahg> hrm, not today, I can rebuild and do the merge next week though
<Laney> ah, lemme just look quickly now
<micahg> it looks like there's a bit to do with the changelogs and all
<Laney> I don't even remember doing this 1.2.6 merge
<Laney> do remember upstreaming those patches though
<Laney> wah, new build-depends on something in universe
<micahg> yeah
<Laney> disableable
<Laney> someone from Ubuntu GNOME can MIR that if they want it
<Laney> darkxst / Noskcaj: ^^^ (libstemmer BD from tracker)
 * Laney builds
 * Laney loves ../merge-debuild -S (MoM)
 * micahg loves ../merge-buildpackage
<Laney> ../merge-sbuild would be good
<Laney> ../do-my-work-please
<micahg> haha
<didrocks> time to go, see you next week guys!
<chrisccoulson> sigh @ http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/rev/8a177d785dd5 (that breaks our packages and localized search overrides)
<chrisccoulson> Does someone on the desktop team want to take over maintaining firefox?
<chrisccoulson> Pretty please
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/vivid/4.4.3/libreoffice_4.4.3-0ubuntu1_source.changes <- ready for SRU, but lets wait for monday
<chrisccoulson> I'll even buy beer
<chrisccoulson> well, for me, maybe
<Sweet5hark1> (as per no-uploads-and-then-leave-for-weekend-trololo rule)
<willcooke> right, bugging out
<willcooke> happy Friday all
<Laney> micahg: done
<micahg> Laney: awesome, thanks
<Laney> and I'm done for the day/week too
<Laney> see you later
<micahg> have a good one
<Laney> oh I forgot to run the autopkgtest, bah
<Laney> bet that'll fail now
 * Laney tries it really quick
<Laney> not that I'm going to fix it now if it fails, you understand
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, k
<Laney> woohoo, passed!
<Laney> really bye now :)
<seb128> Laney, have a good w.e!
<Noskcaj> Laney, I'm busy all weekend, so hopefully someone else will take the MIR. If not, i'll make one monday
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-05-30
<hikiko> Hi
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> happyaron: FYI, I pushed some changes to the NM bzr and uploaded; you have a parallel local git repo, right? can you please integrate the changes there too?
<pitti> bah, and there's a -0ubuntu2 already in proposed which isn't in bzr
<pitti> happyaron: cleaning up after your updates, importing the latest NM uploads into bzr
<pitti> happyaron: this is annoying TBH -- if there is an official git now, please update Vcs-* accordingly, otherwise please also push changes to bzr
<happyaron> pitti: ok ic
<tjaalton> is the "colord crashes on default install login" on someones radar? still happens on a fresh xenial install
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<pitti> bonjour seb128 !
<seb128> pitti, salut pitti, ça va ? tu as eu un bon w.e ?
<pitti> seb128: en effect ! c'était un week-end long (quatre jours)
<pitti> "effet
<pitti> seb128: we went to a Rock festival on Friday, and to a Star Wars exhibition on Saturday; toss in some gardening and basketball playing to get a perfect weekend :)
<seb128> nice!
<seb128> so weather was nice?
<pitti> http://piware.de/fotos/Star-Wars-Identities-Mai2016/
<seb128> it was ok here but now it's quite raint
<seb128> rainy
<pitti> seb128: oui, comme l'été
<pitti> il y avait de la pluie hier soir, mais c'est d'accord
<pitti> Laney, seb128: once you get the hang of it, it's fairly easy :) http://picpaste.com/pics/systemd-session.1464603655.png
<pitti> half-converted session with everything apparently working
<seb128> wooot
<pitti> most important feature is obviously the auto-started xeyes!
<pitti> beat that, upstart
<pitti> Laney, seb128: WDYT about spending two or three days on that on a little sprint? (virtual or real)
<seb128> +1 from me
<seb128> no Laney today, it's an u.k holiday
<pitti> I heartily invite you to Augsburg, but I also wouldn't mind paying Seb a visit in the Netherlands
<pitti> oh
<seb128> let's discuss with Laney/willcooke tomorrow?
<pitti> sure!
<pitti> it's an US holiday too, isn't it?
<seb128> I think so
<seb128> but yeah, should be easy travel either way
<pitti> i. e. for three people we presumably don't need a hotel
<Trevinho> pitti: oh, nice work on systemd user session...
<pitti> thanks
<pitti> now that I have enough units converted, I can simplify the bamf change a bit
<Trevinho> pitti: the missing menus in terminal is related to that or something else?
<seb128> hey Trevinho!
<Trevinho> hi seb128
<pitti> Trevinho: how do you mean? there's clearly a menu in my screenshot
<Trevinho> pitti: missing *global* menus
<Trevinho> sorry -,)
<pitti> ah
<Trevinho> pitti: if it's only terminal it might be related to something similar we had in upstart not exposing vars to dbus activation
<pitti> Trevinho: doesn't happen under upstart session for me, thanks for pointing out; so supposedly my fault
<pitti> Trevinho: do you happen to know what enables/triggers this?
<Trevinho> pitti: if this lists unity-gtk-module then it's something like that
<Trevinho> tr '\000' '\012' < /proc/$(pidof gnome-terminal-server)/environ | grep GTK_MODULES
<Trevinho> err if it doesn't list*
<pitti> right, it doesn't
<pitti> GTK_MODULES=gail:atk-bridge
<pitti> GTK2_MODUELS=overlay-scrollbar
<pitti> unity-gtk-module.conf:      GTK_MODULES="$GTK_MODULES:unity-gtk-module"
<pitti> Trevinho: ah, I suppose I need to convert this upstart job too
<pitti> or more precisely, set the GTK_MODULES env for systemd --user
<andyrock> hey guys
<seb128> hey andyrock! had a good w.e?
<andyrock> seb128: hey seb128! nothing special and you?
<seb128> it was quite good, went to a weeding on saturday and relaxed/played some tennis yesterday
<andyrock> seb128: wedding o weeding? :D
<seb128> lol, ups :p
<seb128> wedding
<pitti> heh, I *did* do half a day of weeding on the weekend :)
<Trevinho> eheh
<seb128> :-)
<Trevinho> pitti: having that var in systemd user is enough to get that exported to dbus activation list too, right??
<pitti> Trevinho: ah no, if we need it in dbus also, I'll use dbus-update-activation-environment
<pitti> Trevinho: I'm currently porting unity-gtk-module.conf, will report back with the results once I'm done
<Trevinho> pitti:  it would be nice if anything exported in ssytemd user is also exported to dbus activation as it happens in g-s or recently in upstart
<pitti> Trevinho: why not just use dbus-update-activation-environment then?
<Trevinho> pitti: it's fine, but I think it's something that should be done by default when some service wants to export something at systemd level
<Trevinho> I mean if a [service] as an Environment field, is that exported to systemd only or also sent to dbus?
<pitti> that sounds like a layering violation though
<pitti> Trevinho: this only applies to that service
<pitti> so, neither
<Trevinho> Mh, yeah... For now :)
<Trevinho> pitti: oh, also keyring stuff was doing it
<Trevinho> pitti: but maybe going back to g-s activation for those things we can get this for free done by g-s
<pitti> Trevinho: yep, works fine
<pitti> https://git.launchpad.net/~pitti/+git/systemd-graphical-session/commit/?id=0d3e6d21d
<desrt> Yawn
<desrt> MoinMoin
<desrt> GoodMorningEveryone
<ogra_> IsItWikiSpeakDay?
<pitti> hey desrt, how are you?
<desrt> IAmWellThankYou
<desrt> this is getting old faster than I expected...
<ogra_> heh
<seb128> good morning desrt!
<desrt> hello :)
 * desrt is exhausted and sore
<seb128> HadAGoodWE?
<desrt> biked 50+km yesterday
<desrt> and ran around like crazy the day before
<pitti> GoSports!
<desrt> IngressObsessed
<seb128> Sweet5hark, hey, could you look at the xenial SRU bugs? there is one bug reported on the SRU version that looks like it's not a regression/should be untagged and the other ones needs to be made verification-done
<seb128> Trevinho, andyrock, should be fail the unity SRU on bug #1586491?
<ubot5> bug 1586491 in unity (Ubuntu) "Volume up and down keys no longer autorepeat" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1586491
<seb128> since it's a regression
<Trevinho> seb128: I don't think so
<seb128> but it's a regression in a SRU...
<Trevinho> seb128: I think it's quicker to just do a new one, isn't it?
<Trevinho> seb128: or should I rebuild the silo with a new fix and re-sync that?
<Trevinho> seb128: but in my opinion the bug fix is more important than the "regression" (honestly I didn't think that was a feature).
<seb128> Trevinho, well, failing the SRU means it needs to be fixed before being copied to -updates
<seb128> so you can do another landing on top with the fix for that specific bug
<seb128> yeah, I didn't know either, I never kept the key pressed, I usually just hit those a few times
<Trevinho> seb128: ok, and how can we track both together: by keeping the tags in sync?
<seb128> it also gives a better approximation than timing a long press
<seb128> Trevinho, I would do a landing with the regression fix and talk the SRU team into just accepting that and not changing the bugs already verified
<Trevinho> seb128: so, let's turn that into a feature :-)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> we should also really do u-s-d landings this week
<Trevinho> agree, upower stuff is already there.. so even kbd fixes are coming
<seb128> we should first land the pending stack in y
<Trevinho> sure
<seb128> going for some sport, bbl
<Trevinho> seb128: enjoy
<Trevinho> desrt: hey, I've just experienced a crash here https://github.com/GNOME/gtk/blob/master/gtk/gtkmenutracker.c#L436
<Trevinho> desrt: it happened that position has value 1, but section->items = NULL, thus the *change_point-> thing fails
<Trevinho> desrt: why not protecting from that?
<Trevinho> desrt: this looks sane to me, while I'd like to know why the position is invalid, but still... better not to crash, no?
<Trevinho> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16835535/
<Sweet5hark> re (from lunch)
<Sweet5hark> seb128: wrt SRU bugs -- will do
<Trevinho> err http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16835569/ ^
 * Sweet5hark just made it home 1 minutes before thunderbolt and lightning
<attente> seb128: hey
<attente> seb128: have you seen this trello card? https://trello.com/c/oHKSPMPR/76-snapping-popular-apps
<seb128> Sweet5hark, thanks
<seb128> attente, hey
<seb128> attente, no I didn't, thanks for pointing it out
<attente> seb128: do any of those items seem easy for us to knock out? like talking to ubuntu gnome?
 * Sweet5hark finds trello phletora of boards ... unhelpful. If there are cards with todos all over the place, that doesnt help having an overview of my current (and upcoming) workload at all.
<Sweet5hark> hmm. I take that back trello.com/$ACCOUNT/cards seems good enough ...
<seb128> lacks an aggregator as we had with the workitem server for blueprints
<seb128> oh, there is one... :-)
<seb128> attente, unsure, I would like to know who added those items, let's talk to willcooke tomorrow. But the "identify and implement interfaces" is wip we can say, I think Trevinho is working on Electron and hello-unity so those might be "done"
<seb128> we can easily talk to Ubuntu GNOME but I doubt it's going to much useful until we address some of the issues like input methods or translations not working
<Trevinho> seb128: hello unity is done per se, but the problem is that there are some install issues in that setup.py, so that it gets some local references
<Trevinho> but the program itself should run
<Trevinho> So, not sure if marking as done or not
<seb128> k
<Trevinho> however, I wasn't able to mark the that checkbox
<seb128> let's discuss that with willcooke tomorrow
<desrt> Trevinho: will take a look there in a moment.  In general, I don't expect the tracker to deal with invalid values.. but a critical would be better than a crash
<Trevinho> desrt: yeah, i actually wanted to fire a critical... Which I didn't, as I wanted to know if you just prefer return or silently fail... So let me know
<desrt> Critical.
<desrt> It means that something else is wrong there.
<andyrock> seb128: sorry i missed that ping... yeah i've already proposed a branch for xenial
<andyrock> seb128: i added a whitelist
<seb128> andyrock, I saw, thanks
<seb128> Trevinho, do you want to do the y/usd landing since you have a keyboard to test it? (I don't)
<andyrock> seb128: tbh i could not reproduce the regression here
<andyrock> seb128: i asked Trevinho to test it
<andyrock> XD
<andyrock> it should just work
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, I think it's something related to how the bios sends the events
<Trevinho> seb128: what you get on acpi_listen when you keep it pressed?
<seb128> Trevinho, I was speaking about usd and backlog
<seb128> backlight
<seb128> sorry, autofingers :p
<Trevinho> ohhh sorry
<Trevinho> seb128: I can do the landing ok
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> let me know if you need me to click buttons for you
<seb128> I can also test the ppa
<seb128> just not the backlight bits
<Trevinho> andyrock: can you add also XF86KbdBrightnessUp and XF86KbdBrightnessDown to the whitelist?
<andyrock> Trevinho: sure one second
<andyrock> Trevinho: done
<Trevinho> andyrock: thanks, SRU too?
<andyrock> Trevinho: yup
<Trevinho> awesoe
<Trevinho> me*
<Trevinho> seb128: I've sent upstream some gsd changes for the the kbd backlight, there are two versions of the patch we can wait them to choose which one they prefer before doing our landing too (bug is https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=767040)
<ubot5> Gnome bug 767040 in power "GsdPowerManager: always use current keyboard backlight value" [Normal,Assigned]
<Trevinho> silo is there by the way.
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-05-31
<robert_ancell> tedg, do you know of any reason to continue to use the Ubuntu geoip service rather than switching to Mozilla Location Service?
<jbicha> geoclue-2.0 will need to get re-promoted to main then
<tjaalton> robert_ancell: hi, did you have new changes to xorg.git? i had the commits locally but forgot to push because of the ffe taking so long
<robert_ancell> tjaalton, the debian git branch?
<tjaalton> yep
<robert_ancell> I only pushed your changes. I was looking at merging but didn't get it done
<tjaalton> it's not ready for merging
<tjaalton> well, we aren't
<robert_ancell> tjaalton, do you have any plans for libinput?
<tjaalton> robert_ancell: merging the lib or switching to the driver?
<robert_ancell> tjaalton, merging the lib (but also if any updates on the driver)
<tjaalton> merging new stuff is a lower prio right now for me
<tjaalton> libinput 1.3.1 got released yesterday
<robert_ancell> tjaalton, shall I have a go at libinput?
<tjaalton> sure
<tjaalton> 1.3.0 was buggy
<jbicha> robert_ancell: the watch file needs updating, try
<jbicha> https://www.freedesktop.org/software/libinput/ libinput@ANY_VERSION@\.tar\.xz
<duflu> robert_ancell, tjaalton: I landed Xmir enhancements required for OSK support. Needs packaging but I also want to test it more today...
<tjaalton> jbicha: current one works here..
<jbicha> tjaalton: are you sure? http://xorg.freedesktop.org/releases/individual/driver/ doesn't work here
<tjaalton> it has http://www.freedesktop.org/software/libinput/libinput-(.*)\.tar\.xz
<tjaalton> I just ran uscan and it worked
<tjaalton> jbicha: huh, you mean the driver?
<jbicha> oh
<tjaalton> both seem to work
<jbicha> never mind, I was confused
<tjaalton> ok
<hikiko> hi
<andyrock> morning all
<Sweet5hark> moin
<pitti> Good morning
<happyaron> morning
<pitti> hey happyaron, how are you?
<pitti> (sorry, just saw your reply now)
<happyaron> good, :)
<happyaron> pitti: can you have a look at the network-manager SRU in -proposed? it seems to have enough time in queue?
<pitti> happyaron: in a bit, still firefighting some infra issues
<happyaron> np, take you time
<willcooke> morning all
<willcooke> Looks like it's Autum already
<willcooke> Autumn
<TheMuso> Hey willcooke, hey everybody... Its finally winter here. :)
<TheMuso> willcooke: I approve of the theming of the tabs in the terminal. :)
<willcooke> evening TheMuso, good holiday?
<TheMuso> willcooke: Yes thanks, very refreshing.
<willcooke> TheMuso, excellent!
<Laney> helloooooooooooo
<pitti> hey Laney, how are you?
<pitti> Laney: enjoyed the long weekend?
<didrocks> we can see that seb is in France, he wake up again after the UK :-)
<didrocks> morning guys
<Laney> pitti: very good thank you - went to Cambridge beer festival and then saw family
<Laney> I think I am a bit ill though, don't feel quite right today
<Laney> but still, here!
<Laney> hey didrocks!
<Laney> how are you guys?
<pitti> Laney: uh, get well soon then
<didrocks> Laney: still sick from last week, but getting better (was quite a challenge to give a talk in that condition)
<Laney> :(
<pitti> Laney: I had an awesome 4-day weekend, with a rock festival, a Star Trek exhibition, some gardening, and lots of ice cream :)
<didrocks> I guess this is the period for coughing and such
<pitti> bonjour didrocks !
<didrocks> hey pitti ;)
<Laney> pitti: we were trying to guess what you were doing last week ;-)
 * pitti looks at the sunny sky and wonders what people are complaining about
<didrocks> pitti: was in Paris this week-end, that's why the grey weather :p
<Laney> gardening and ice cream were on the list
<pitti> Laney: https://plus.google.com/+MartinPitti/posts/1Ujm2rKT9wB and http://piware.de/fotos/Star-Wars-Identities-Mai2016/ basically
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> hey seb128
<pitti> argh, and I typed "star trek", I meant "star wars" obviously; that's a terminal sin!
<seb128> oh, didrocks saying hello on desktop :-)
<seb128> lut didrocks!
<pitti> salut seb128
<Laney> hey seb128
<willcooke> pitti, GET OUT!
 * pitti stands ashamed in the corner
<pitti> the thing I'm always mocking my wife with now happened to me!
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, crazy, just got some minutes before next thing… :p
<Laney> urghghgh
<Laney> I didn't open my laptop since friday
<seb128> didrocks, good luck!
<davmor2> pitti: no power shell is a terminal sin
<didrocks> pitti: the difference are minors anyway
 * Laney cries at email
 * didrocks gets out as well :)
<willcooke> davmor2, *badum tisch*
 * pitti slaps didrocks
<didrocks> ouch :p
<pitti> Laney: ignore the current batch of worker failure, swift is AWOL (IS is investigating)
<Laney> pitti: ack
<pitti> Laney: btw, if you missed my ping from yesterday: http://picpaste.com/systemd-session.png :)
<Laney> pitti: nice - and oh, I guess you didn't see my hack either
<pitti> Laney: this is now a session half-started by upstart and half-started by systemd, and stuff is  working nicely
<pitti> Laney: and converting more services is now fairly straightforward
<Laney> pitti: https://paste.debian.net/712910/
<pitti> so I think this is now ready for a nice two or three day sprint to fully do and land it
<pitti> Laney: wohoo!!
<Laney> I added something to dbus-daemon to synthesise SystemdUnit=
<pitti> Laney: so you gave up on systemd's dbus generator?
<Laney> nein, but dbus-daemon needs that key to know to use systemd activation
<Laney> you need both halves
<pitti> Laney: oh, ok; in principle you can map that by traversing all units and looking at the BusName=, but that seems rather expensive
<Laney> dbus-daemon doesn't want to call methods on systemd
<Laney> so I don't know how you would actually do this properly; would need to talk to smcv if this is something we would actually like to have
<Laney> for this hack I added a flag --systemd-activate-all that you turn on when the generator is in use
<pitti> Laney: originally I thought that systemd would create .socket units for Type=dbus units and do the activation by itself then; but I guess that's wrong?
<pitti> it's still dbus-daemon doing the activation then
<pitti> ah, maybe the above was with kdbus
<Laney> https://cgit.freedesktop.org/dbus/dbus/tree/bus/activation.c#n1885
<pitti> Laney: WDYM with "dbus-daemon doesn't want to call methods on systemd"?
<Laney> pitti: If you were thinking of having dbus-daemon use the systemd dbus api to enumerate all the dbus units
<pitti> Laney: oh, no; I think that's rather expensive
<pitti> Laney: I wondered how you auto-generate that mapping
<Laney> make an activation request for dbus-<busname>.service or so
<Laney> this breaks down when you consider that the generator isn't run for newly installed services
<Laney> only at systemd's startup
<pitti> Laney: so we coudl still manually add SystemdUnit= to the things we care about (I figure we don't actually have that many), and not rely on any magic
<Laney> pitti: could do - I thought it was nice to have everything activated by systemd, so tried to make a proof of concept, but it's not that essential
<Laney> it is nice having everything logged into the journal properly
<pitti> indeed, yes
<Laney> but if that's the only benefit then dbus could probably just log there itself
<pitti> this would get rid of most of http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~pitti/bamf/systemd-unit/revision/637
<Laney> right - you wouldn't need to write a unit unless you want to do something special
<seb128> back
<Laney> wb!
<willcooke> seb128, we all went out for ice cream while you were away
<willcooke> I ate yours
<willcooke> sorry
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> tech guy said that the cables were not up to current standards and having too many junctions, they need to put a new one, they come back on friday
<willcooke> A new cable should give you a decent speed boost
<seb128> yeah, I had some line quality issues for a while
<seb128> so not a bad thing
<seb128> one it's done
<willcooke> heh
<seb128> once
<willcooke> "Friday" = "an undetermined point in the future"
<willcooke> aka "never"
<Laney> those are the sounds of a person that has had to deal with BT Openreach
<willcooke> ha!
<willcooke> indeed
<davmor2> willcooke: no no Tomorrow it'll always be done for tomorrow :D
<seb128> lol
<seb128> orange is nice
<seb128> they give you a 4g stick if you want until they fix your line
<willcooke> wow - that's a great idea
<pitti> happyaron: looking now; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1576726/comments/25 sounds bad
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1576726 in network-manager-openconnect (Ubuntu Xenial) "[SRU] network-manager 1.2.0" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> pitti, I've an updated SRU from happyaron to address the issue you had with the one in the queue, need to get it sponsored today
<pitti> seb128: for network-manager? I don't remember an issue with that
<seb128> pitti, no, nm-openconnect
<pitti> just the above comment that might or might not be a regresssion in -proposed, the comment is unclear
<pitti> ah
<seb128> I think it's not
<seb128> the issue is that openconnect didn't get updated to 1.1 before release
<seb128> it's still on 1.0
<seb128> which seems incompatbiel
<pitti> seb128: ah, so this is already not working in xenial then
<seb128> that's my understanding
<pitti> seb128: ok, I'll reject the current upload from the queue then, to avoid confusion
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<alexarnaud> Hello all !
<alexarnaud> didrocks: how are you today?
<didrocks> alexarnaud: still sick, but ok, how are you? :)
<alexarnaud> didrocks: fine :)
<alexarnaud> didrocks: Have you discuss with Sam about Hypra and Compiz?
<didrocks> alexarnaud: pinging him right now
<alexarnaud> didrocks: what is his IRC nickname?
<didrocks> alexarnaud: you can as well ping him right away (he is away it seems), presenting him, and just tell I'm sending you to him :) His nickname is smspillaz
<alexarnaud> didrocks: OK :), thanks a lot. Could you just refresh my memory please, what is the technique is CCSM to have dynamic configuration as I've presented to you in mouse theme ?
<didrocks> alexarnaud: it's not in CCSM, it's a package named "session-migration", where you can use scripts to do whatever you want (like changing gsettings keys)
<alexarnaud> didrocks: Oh, I remember that ^^. I speak about to have dynamic configuration in CCSM. For example, we have "mouse theme" plugins that has all the configuration on a XML file and a ugly switch in the C++ code that create a dependency on package related to the hard coded theme. I speak about to move from hard to dynamic loading configuration. I don't know if you remember our discussion about this topic.
<didrocks> alexarnaud: not really, sorry. I'm sure Sam would be able to help you, he wrote the depedency resolver :)
<alexarnaud> No problem. It's not urgent.
<Laney> tedg / charles: is anyone MIRing ubuntu-app-launch which indicator-datetime now depends on?
<Laney> didrocks: hi :) do you know if dconf-qt is still needed?
<Laney> it depends on a backend that is removed in dconf now
<didrocks> Laney: hum, I think only Unity2d used it
<didrocks> I guess you did check the rdepends, right?
<Laney> yup
<didrocks> Reverse Depends:
<didrocks>   libdconf-qt-dev
<didrocks> yeah, a little bit sad to see this lib on its own :p
<didrocks> good for purging IMHO
<Laney> nice
<didrocks> and that will make desrt happy
<Laney> do you want to use your powers?
 * didrocks loads his power and do it in 2 min
<Laney> ♥
<Laney> seb128: can I ignore those evolution uploads to xenial for a yakkety upload?
<seb128> Laney, yes, those are workaround to get translations back without waiting for the next langpack export
<seb128> translations are not so important in the dev cycle
<Laney> k, thanks
<seb128> yw
<andyrock> willcooke is desktop-trello-import  the correct tag?
<seb128> andyrock, yes
<willcooke> andyrock, yah
<andyrock> ah ok just because my bugs are not getting imported
<willcooke> andyrock, shout when you're ready and I will kick off the script
<seb128> it's not an automatic job
<andyrock> ah ok yeah I've two bugs read to be imported
<willcooke> andyrock, which project?
<willcooke> project(s)
<andyrock> unity
<willcooke> andyrock, done
<andyrock> cool thanks
<didrocks> Laney: flushed (sorry, was in a meeting)
<desrt> Laney: kill it!
<didrocks> desrt: it's dead (can't say forever, you never know), but dead :)
<tedg> Laney: Oh, I didn't realize we needed to, I haven't looked at an MIR.
<tedg> Wait, sorry, I thought you were saying SRU.
 * tedg drinks more coffee
<tedg> Laney: It is on my TODO for this cycle, I can bump it up, didn't realize it was needed already.
<tedg> Apparently the goal is to get all of U8 desktop MIR'd this cycle.
<seb128> tedg, yeah, need to start somewhere ;-)
 * ogra_ wonders if thats also retroactively true for xenial :)
 * tedg is so excited for Unity8 becoming a grown up project
 * tedg wipes a tear from his eye
<Laney> thanks didrocks!
<didrocks> yw! :)
<Laney> tedg: indeed, datetime is stuck on this now
<andyrock> desrt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1580673
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1580673 in unity (Ubuntu) "DBusActivatable launches app in root directory" [Medium,Triaged]
<andyrock> any idea about this one?
<andyrock> desrt: maybe g_desktop_app_info_make_platform_data should add a "cwd" entry?
<Trevinho> hey xnox, what you think about this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/1580673 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1580673 in upstart (Ubuntu) "DBusActivatable launches app in root directory" [Undecided,New]
<GunnarHj> seb128: Hi Sebastien! Are you able to see why my latest l-s upload to yakkety is stuck in -proposed?
<GunnarHj> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-selector
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey
<seb128> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<seb128> "Not touching package as requested in bug 1496292 on Fri May 20 06:32:26 2016 "
<ubot5> bug 1496292 in packagekit (Ubuntu) "Needs to be ported to packagekit 1" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1496292
<Laney> seb128: can you delete evolution-ews from y-proposed please?
<Laney> need to get this libical migrated before trying 3.20 there
<GunnarHj> seb128: Hmm.. Thanks. Think I'll need help with that.
<seb128> Laney, done
<seb128> GunnarHj, I don't see why language-selector needs to be blocked, I think you can delete the line in that bug
<Laney> merci!
<seb128> de rien!
<GunnarHj> seb128: If you say so, I can do it (without knowing what I'm doing). Are you sure?
<seb128> yes
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, thanks.
<seb128> that bug was meant to block aptdaemon/packagekit
<seb128> unsure why the other entries were added, seems buggy triaging
<seb128> or user action
<mhall119> tseliot: ping, I need some nvidia package fixes and I was told you're the guy to talk to
<mhall119> the current proprietary driver package doesn't allow snappy apps to use OpenGL
<mhall119> 10:24 < mvo> mhall119: do you think you could chase our nvidia packagers to  include a systemd bind mount unit from "sudo mount -o bind  /usr/lib/nvidia-361 /var/lib/snapd/lib/gl/" ?
<Laney> Mirv: is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/goldencheetah/3.3.0-3build1/+build/9805094 related to your recent changes?
<GunnarHj> seb128: l-s does have an aptdaemon dependency - think it's there for the pulling of language support. I also recall bug #1541288. Still sure? ;)
<ubot5> bug 1541288 in language-selector (Ubuntu) "Support PackageKit" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1541288
<seb128> GunnarHj, yes I'm sure, l-s should be ported to use packagekit interfaces and not aptdaemon but that's not something that requires to block it in proposed
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, that I'll shut up on this topic now. :) Thanks!
<seb128> yw
<pitti> Laney, seb128: coming back to the sprint question yesterday: would you like to hang out two or three days for the session startup migration?
<pitti> Laney, seb128: I think we have enough pieces of the puzzle now to demonstrate that it works in principle, the rest is parallelizable work, and maybe some refinement discussions
<pitti> and translating it to {k,x,l,...}ubuntu too, as far as they are concerned
<pitti> this isn't particularly urgent, and we already have a sprint mid-June, so perhaps end of june or July or so?
<seb128> I'm +1 on the idea yes
<seb128> unsure when would be the best time
<seb128> end of june or second half of july works for me
<Laney> yep sounds good
<pitti> seb128, Laney: if it's just the three of us, I'm happy to have you as guests at my place, if you want to travel that far
<pitti> I guess seb128 lives in the middle between Laney and me
<rektide> hi all. in unity-control-center->bluetooth, if i click a device, there's a pane with some details (paired, type, address, &c). it also has a "Connection" toggle (On/Off). I recently dist-upgraded from 15.04 where this toggle worked fine to 15.10, then 16.04, and this "Connection" toggle appears disabled for all of my devices
<seb128> pitti, any option would work for me, we have enough space that you guys could come as well, only 1 extra bed though
<rektide> it was a very important capability to attach/release devices, and i'm wondering if this Connection toggle works for anyone else atm, and am curious what kind of debug info I might be able to get, wondering if anyone has suggestions for things to try?
<seb128> rektide, hey
<rektide> hiya. :)
<seb128> rektide, that control seems to reflect the status but not be clickable
<rektide> seb128: in 15.04 it was an active control item. if i needed to stop using my bluetooth headset (perhaps so my phone could use it) i could toggle it
<seb128> rektide, seems to be bug #1568679, that probably has to do with the bluez5 transition
<ubot5> bug 1568679 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "Can't connect bluetooth device with on/off switch in control center" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1568679
<rektide> seb128: & likewise, sometimes my headset wont reconnect automatically if it's available, but clicking the toggle to on would actively make a connection
<seb128> rektide, you can use the indicator as a workaround, the controls work there
<rektide> that brings me to my second question: is there any way to get menu bar items (indicators) if i'm running a non Unity WM? I run awesomewm.
<seb128> I don't know about that
<rektide> back when i used openbox i'd use a program like stalonetray to get system tray things, but this menu-bar doesn't appear to interoperate with the regular fd.o specs (ICCWM &c)
<rektide> quite aggravating!
<rektide> or perhaps there's just some specific applet that i need to run- that'd make a ton of sense
<seb128> rektide, you can install libindicator3-tools and use indicator-loader3 to display the indicator as a workaround
<desrt> andyrock: or upstart should launch apps in ~ instead of /
<andyrock> yeah
<andyrock> it's upstart's fault :D
<desrt> :D
<desrt> :(
<seb128> rektide, the bug is easy to fix, we are going to deal with it, thanks for pointing it out
<willcooke> Meeting time!
<desrt> zomg
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting  -  2016-05-31
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue May 31 15:30:56 2016 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting  -  2016-05-31 | Current topic:
<willcooke> Roll call: andyrock, attente, desrt,  dgadomski, fjkong, happyaron (out), hikiko (out), laney, qengho, seb128, sweet5hark, themuso (out), tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<seb128> hey!
<qengho> yo
<FJKong> 4hi
<desrt> o/
<andyrock> hey
<willcooke> lets go...
<willcooke> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting  -  2016-05-31 | Current topic: attente
<willcooke> Hi attente, what's cooking?
<attente> hey
<attente> debugging the galculator snap, proposed some small fixes to the autotools plugin in snapcraft, but needs revisions
<attente> still working on cleaning up the g-s patches, have a squashed commit of everything on top of the current master, but haven't picked it apart yet
<attente> (eof)
<Mirv> Laney: possibly. there's a WIP bug/research at bug #1586026 where help would be welcome. added a note there to remind later.
<ubot5> bug 1586026 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Remove arm64 binaries for packages failing to build with Qt compiled with OpenGL ES" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1586026
<willcooke> thanks attente
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting  -  2016-05-31 | Current topic: andyrock
<andyrock> #1. [BUG:1586491] Volume up and down keys no longer autorepeat
<andyrock> #2. [BUG:1582056] Switching windows in Unity fails to bring program to foreground
<andyrock> #3. [BUG:1586374] Launcher sizing wrong in low graphics mode
<andyrock> #4. [BUG:1587507] TTY switch triggers lock screen
<andyrock> #5. Bug triaging
<andyrock> eof
<willcooke> thanks andyrock
<willcooke> andyrock, do you think all of those will get in 16.04.1?
<andyrock> willcooke: yup
<willcooke> andyrock, super!
<willcooke> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting  -  2016-05-31 | Current topic: desrt
<desrt> hihi
<desrt> working on the library/binary relocation support in glib
<desrt> basically, making it possible to install debs (or libraries built once) into multiple /snap/ paths without all the pain
<desrt> eof.
<willcooke> \o/
<willcooke> thanks desrt
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting  -  2016-05-31 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hi
<dgadomski> * found out that libmtp udev rules conflict with a specific printer (Brother MFC-8220 04f9:0150), waiting for udevadm test results prior to reporting a bug
<dgadomski> * got help from tkamppeter on another printer-udev issue, thank you!
<dgadomski> * looked into a bug report regarding ifupdown (related to bug #1337873), turned out it was a misconfiguration
<ubot5> bug 1337873 in ifupdown (Debian) "ifupdown initialization problems caused by race condition" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1337873
<dgadomski> * was off on Thu-Fri, didn't have chance to work on actual snaps yet, but examined the example calculator snap
<dgadomski> eof
<willcooke> thanks dgadomski
<willcooke> dgadomski <-> attente for calculators.  dgadomski might be worth changing to a different app if you can,  I think we're well fixed for calculators :_)
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> #topic FJKong
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting  -  2016-05-31 | Current topic: FJKong
<FJKong> hi
<FJKong> sogou IM:
<FJKong> dbus 100% cpu using problem report by user
<FJKong> double click to install skin and some notify problem
<FJKong> 16.04 installing problem, get stuck at detecting file system and waiting for long time
<FJKong> bug 1545910 Cannot input Chinese characters into TextField in a QML application
<ubot5> bug 1545910 in Ubuntu SDK IDE "Cannot input Chinese characters into TextField in a QML application" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1545910
<FJKong> eof
<willcooke> thanks FJKong
<willcooke> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting  -  2016-05-31 | Current topic: happyaron
<willcooke> 1. Still network-manager
<willcooke> 2. Released a hotfix of sogoupinyin on cloud input
<willcooke> 3. New zfs-linux merge
<qengho> (!)
<willcooke> #topic hikiko
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting  -  2016-05-31 | Current topic: hikiko
<willcooke> * OEM project:
<willcooke>  - document
<willcooke>  - quick look at the available tools
<willcooke>  - reproduced some of the issues
<willcooke>  - working on the env setup
<willcooke> * Ezoom: fixed most problems - still remain some redraw issues and blur
<willcooke> issues that were
<willcooke> revealed after I fixed the NxN drawing problem
<willcooke> * Shadows for shaped windows: merged the ancient branch to trunk, made
<willcooke> sure there aren't conflicts with the gtk shadows, tried to make the
<willcooke> decorations crash with chrome but I couldn't:
<willcooke> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHolz44IY00 (any ideas/reproduction
<willcooke> steps?). Btw that branch is awaiting for review since January
<willcooke> (https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/unity/unity.shadows-on-existing-pixmaps/+merge/284068
<willcooke> and https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LABxkCLVSUg the video were I tested
<willcooke> the code with edge case windows) so if you could speed up the review, or
<willcooke> just give me some feedback so that I see the issues and fix them it
<willcooke> would have been great.. (thanks)
<willcooke> * reviews:
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting  -  2016-05-31 | Current topic: Laney
<Laney> • short week
<Laney> • Worked some more on gtk 3.20 theme - feeling like I need to go into hiding and work on this full time - doing this bit by bit is probably not going to get it finished in a reasonable time (but the results are looking better every day)
<Laney> • Did some poking on systemd --user, managed to break my laptop's boot, fixed that. As a PoC, hacked systemd's kdbus generator to generate Type=dbus units under dbus-daemon too, then hacked dbus-daemon to activate via systemd for these units, which is fun
<Laney> • Some minor autopkgtest/appstream administration
<Laney> • Fielded some questions from potential job candidates as a result of posting it on d-jobs
<Laney> • Poked at -proposed a bit - few things stuck there without enough love, pinged people about some issues and fixed others
<Laney> 🛃
<desrt> passport control?
<qengho> :emoji:
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<qengho> Maybe it's a laptop.
<willcooke> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting  -  2016-05-31 | Current topic: qengho
<qengho> - chromium deb, new v51 in testing. Y stalled in build servers.
<qengho> - chromium snap, much progress. mostly working. printing doesn't. kind of ugly.
<qengho> - other snaps in personal or down-time: Tor relay, good! minecraft, testing!
<Laney> glory to arstotzka
<qengho> EOF
<willcooke> \o/ thanks qu
<willcooke> qengho
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting  -  2016-05-31 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> • changed evolution to include translations under langpack are fixed/updated
<seb128> • fixed util-linux bugs make DVD/hybrid disks not show in the UI
<seb128> • fixed update-notifier not spawning update-manager weekly
<seb128> • uploaded brasero fixes for missing translations/dvdcss plugin failing to load
<seb128> • fixed some usd segfaults having to do with devices being removed while configured, sent patches upstream to gsd which still has similar issues
<seb128> • helped verifying some xenial SRUs
<seb128> • backported some g-s-d fixes/improvements to u-s-d
<seb128> • reviewed recent launchpad bugs
<seb128> • worked on getting fcitx to work in snaps
<seb128> </week>
<willcooke> thanks seb128!
<willcooke> #topic sweetshark
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting  -  2016-05-31 | Current topic: sweetshark
<willcooke> He's at a Maiden concert! \m/
<willcooke> Updates: LO snap
<willcooke> #topic TheMuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting  -  2016-05-31 | Current topic: TheMuso
<willcooke> * Started working on packaging of latest Pulseaudio 9 release candidate, not uploaded anywhere yet, need to sort out some dependency stuff.
<willcooke> * Started working on integrating more snappy work into pulse packaging for yakkety, will probably be SRUed into xenial. Thanks to Simon Fels for the actual implementation.
<willcooke> * More a11y stack updates for yakkety as per upstream releases.
<willcooke> * Started working on acessibility profile manager improvements, nothing marked off on trello yet, as work is not yet at a state where I can consider it even partially done, but should be there by EOW.
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting  -  2016-05-31 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Investigated in which cases no page logging (for accounting,
<tkamppeter> /var/log/cups/page_log) takes place. https://github.com/apple/cups/issues/4798.
<tkamppeter> - Google Summer of Code 2016: Guide students to get started with their projects
<tkamppeter> - Bugs
<willcooke> thanks tkamppeter
<willcooke> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting  -  2016-05-31 | Current topic: Trevinho
<Trevinho> - Compiz and unity landings
<Trevinho> - SRUs
<Trevinho> - Fixes in gnome-settings-daemon (upstreaming usd work)
<Trevinho> - Reviews
<Laney> KERNEL PATCH
<seb128> broke upower
<willcooke> lolz
<seb128> then fixed it :p
<willcooke> thanks Trevinho
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting  -  2016-05-31 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<willcooke> - Register snap/squashfs mime types
<willcooke> - File-roller support for squashfs
<willcooke> - Package updates
<willcooke> - LightDM in-session greeter work
<willcooke> #topic any other business
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting  -  2016-05-31 | Current topic: any other business
<willcooke> Thanks everyone
<willcooke> Anyone got any more topics
<willcooke> ?
<willcooke> Oh, hiring
<willcooke> Had a fair few CVs in
<willcooke> Have done some sifting, a little more to do.
<willcooke> Will meet with Laney  and seb128 this week
<larsu> whoever you take, "larsu" in this channel is taken
 * larsu waves hello
<willcooke> hey larsu!
<seb128> hey larsu ;-)
<larsu> funny I dropped in at this moment :)
<Trevinho> hey larsu.. Come on, is time to be hired again :)
<willcooke> hehe
<larsu> you'll just make me fix the theme again :P
<willcooke> yup! ;)
<seb128> it's being you Laney and willcooke
<Trevinho> naaaa... You'll snapify it :)
<seb128> :-)
<larsu> haha!
 * larsu always has that song in his head when he hears "snappy"
<willcooke> end of meeting in 10..... 9....
 * Trevinho wants to be German to appreciate
<seb128> thanks!
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue May 31 15:54:51 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2016/ubuntu-desktop.2016-05-31-15.30.moin.txt
<willcooke> thanks everyone
<jbicha> Laney: seb128: gnome-todo 3.20 also needs to be pulled from -proposed and rebuilt for the ical transition
<rektide> seb128: unfortunately it looks like indicator-bluetooth does not expose a shared library, which indicator-loader3 seems to expect? i tried `/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-bluetooth/indicator-bluetooth-service` and got:
<rektide> loading '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-bluetooth/indicator-bluetooth-service' failed: Key file contains line '\u007fELF\u0002\u0001\u0001' which is not a key-value pair, group, or comment
<rektide> erp, the command i tried was: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-loader3 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-bluetooth/indicator-bluetooth-servic
<seb128> rektide, no, you need to load /usr/share/unity/indicators/com.canonical.indicator.bluetooth
<rektide> yess! alright! back in business
<rektide> well something ran at least & is onscreen. ;)
<seb128> jbicha, Laney, deleted
<Laney> hey jbicha, wb
<jbicha> Laney: thanks :)
<Laney> pitti: is swift still a bit busted?
<pitti> Laney: not sure, why? (still in meeting)
<Laney> ktnef should have new test results but looks like britney doesn't know about them
<Laney> logs have it being put into swift
<Laney> britney & autopkgtest.u.c
<pitti> Laney: oh, I think  the current failures are just the python RNG timeout again
<Laney> pitti: You mean the killed workers?
<pitti> <VirtSubproc>: failure: Timed out on waiting for ssh connection
<Laney> pitti: ktnef didn't do that - it finished but the results aren't visible in the UIs
<pitti> Laney: ^ this one
<pitti> ah
<pitti> Laney: ok, don't know; is it on swift?
<Laney> yep
<pitti> Laney: could just be debci not catching up
<pitti> Laney: britney doesn't see it either?
<pitti> Laney: worth looking into the britney logs then whether it gets some 404s or so
<Laney> ah man, of course it's caught up now
<Laney> maybe IS were still fixing it
<rektide> i appear to only get some non-interactive list of categories when i run indicator-loader3. is there anything else i should be running, or some way to get access to the underlying services?
<rektide> ah ha! i have to ru nthe service too, then it works!
<Trevinho> ah seb128 one thing I forgot to mention is that I've done that patch for gtk crash involving ups... Once desrt can check the menutracker, it would be nice to SRU it
<seb128> Trevinho, k, feel free to get the SRU ready and go through ubuntu-sponsors, might help you to get some bonus point to get upload rights ;-)
<Trevinho> seb128: debdiffs are already https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/1296674
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1296674 in GTK+ "/usr/lib/unity/unity-panel-service:11:gtk_menu_tracker_remove_items:gtk_menu_tracker_model_changed:ffi_call_unix64:ffi_call:g_cclosure_marshal_generic" [Medium,In progress]
<Trevinho> but... I probably should add some g_critical's for upstream...
<seb128> k
<seb128> if you don't segfault is that still going to load to user visible issues?
<Trevinho> seb128: no, also is pretty unknown when the issue hapens
<Trevinho> seb128: but it should be when remving some menu entries... Although since menus are shown only when requested I figure this won't create visual issues (personally I got the crash when not plying with anything but running an app)
<seb128> k
<pitti> seb128: happy to bring a sleeping mattress
<pitti> meeting marathon over, time for some dinner
<seb128> pitti, enjoy!
<seb128> we probably have some of those (need to check to be sure)
<pitti> seb128: that'd be nice too; so that means we would essetnially have no hotel costs,  and only negligible travel costs, so willcooke_ and slangasek shouldn't have to bear much budget
<seb128> right
<pitti> seb128: and it sounds a lot more fun too!
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> indeed
<pitti> seb128: so we either let Laney pick the location, or we play rock-paper-scissors-lizard-spock
<seb128> yeah
<pitti> bbl
<seb128> enjoy your dinner!
<Laney> not exacly sure when i'll be available, need to find out
<Laney> I probably prefer end July
<seb128> same for me
<desrt> irccloud has some new layout options.  it kinda looks like telegram now.
 * desrt kinda likes it
<Laney> night!
<willcooke_> cya Laney
<larsu> desrt: it's *awesome*
<larsu> I've been waiting for them to do something like this
<seb128> night Laney!
<Trevinho> seb128: about the snap script for launching gtk stuff and various deps parts for integrating with unity7, I think we should move them to the wiki to have just one source for our tools, isn't it?
<seb128> Trevinho, the wiki is not really a code hosting solution...
<Trevinho> seb128: I do agree
<seb128> what's wrong with having the reference example in a vcs?
<Trevinho> seb128: but I hope once a better place is decided, then everything will be moved there smoothly
<seb128> well the better place is snapcraft itself
<seb128> those are only hacks
<seb128> they shouldn't be needed and should go away over time
<Trevinho> seb128: well, not sure... I think it should allow to have not-centralized parts
<Trevinho> well, a centralized repo, with no-centralized parts
<seb128> why not
<seb128> but that's not a wiki
<seb128> unsure what's best meanwhile though
<Trevinho> yeah, it was just because we're currently copy and pasting stuff around, and everytime we add/change something with the risk of losing the knowedge we get
<seb128> well, the wiki doesn't solve that
<seb128> it just add yet another location to update/keep in sync
<Trevinho> while using a single repo, were we add generic scripts that can be loaded through a part in the wiki (as it is in for qt5 launcher), then we avoid a little this problem
<seb128> sorry but I don't understand the wiki part
<seb128> I'm all for having a common wrapper in a vcs
<seb128> that's sort of what the gnome-calculator example was supposed to be
<seb128> our common playground so we work on the same example
<Trevinho> yeah, but once we want to test new things, (as it happened for hello unity) we have to reuse those scripts instead of getting the same from a shared repo
<seb128> you mean?
<tseliot> mhall119: can you have mvo file a bug report about it, please?
<seb128> ideally if there are improvements to do they would be commited to the gnome-calculator version
<seb128> then you can copy that one over to your other source
<seb128> but sure we can have a reference vcs
<seb128> I just think a vcs is better than a wiki
<alexarnaud> willcooke_: Hello ! How are you ? Do you have receive my mail about Compiz?
<alexarnaud> https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1541059
<alexarnaud> Trevinho: Do you know why this patch has not been treated by Canonical ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1541059 in Compiz "feature patch for visually impaired. added mouse vertical and horizontal guides." [Undecided,New]
<alexarnaud> Trevinho: it's resolve one of the most difficulty of visual impaired people that is to view their cursor
<Trevinho> alexarnaud: ah I can check that
<Trevinho> alexarnaud: patches are less visible in my workflow than MPs are
<alexarnaud> Trevinho: OK, I note for the future
<alexarnaud> thanks in advance for your feedback, you can ping me on freenode or ping my colleague ksamak about the code. I'm visual impaired and I responsible for the quality of the accessibility project at Hypra based on Compiz stack. I test all features submitted to Canonical.
<Trevinho> alexarnaud: ok, good
<Trevinho> alexarnaud: I'm preparing the MP right now
<alexarnaud> Trevinho: MP on launchpad? If you can (I don't know the LP feature) I would like to be in copy ^^ (as CC in e-mail).
<Trevinho> alexarnaud: ok, sure
<Trevinho> alexarnaud: however things are easy as bzr branch lp:compiz; #hack; bzr commit -m message; bzr push lp:~your-user/compiz/fantastic-branch-name ;-)
<Trevinho> alexarnaud: then bzr lp-propose or just use the web UI
<Trevinho> alexarnaud: stuff is in https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/compiz/showmouse-guides/+merge/296125
<alexarnaud> Trevinho: thanks a lot for your rapidity.
<alexarnaud> Trevinho: How can we made merge proposal on launchpad?
<alexarnaud> Do we need to create branch on LP?
<Trevinho> alexarnaud: I wrote that before
<Trevinho> alexarnaud: 19:31:40 <Trevinho> alexarnaud: however things are easy as bzr branch lp:compiz; #hack; bzr commit -m message; bzr push lp:~your-user/compiz/fantastic-branch-name ;-)
<mhall119> tseliot: he must be EOD, can I file the bug with the info he gave me?
<tseliot> mhall119: sure, maybe subscribe him to the bug report, so that he can add more details if needed
<alexarnaud> Trevinho: Oh, sorry, I've not see your response.
<tseliot> mhall119: oh, and please assign it to me
<mhall119> tseliot: what project?
<tseliot> mhall119: nvidia-graphics-drivers-361 (the ubuntu source package)
<willcooke_> alexarnaud, hey, just checked - and no, I didn't sorry./
<alexarnaud> willcooke_: I've talked with didrocks, it seems we can also trying to collaborate with smspillaz.
<alexarnaud> willcooke_: our first proposal have been approved  by Trevinho few minutes ago (https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/compiz/showmouse-guides/+merge/296125). I believe we will propose all our work on EZoom and Mouse poll (Compiz plugins) soon.
<alexarnaud> Trevinho: if you come a day in France I could pay you with beer :).
<mhall119> tseliot: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-361/+bug/1587597 assigned to you and subscribed mvo, thanks
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1587597 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-361 (Ubuntu) "Proprietary graphics not available to Snappy packages" [Undecided,New]
<Trevinho> alexarnaud: ehehe, ok... I will.. Or next FOSDEM :-)
<alexarnaud> Trevinho: I think I will :).
<alexarnaud> See you tomorrow
<willcooke_> cool!
<willcooke_> back from dinner, but time to go. night all
<tseliot> mhall119: thanks
<ksamak> Trevinho: thx for looking again.
<ksamak> Trevinho: btw, is it worth pinging again, fishing for info on 0.9.12.3 release? related to deb packaging
<Trevinho> ksamak: yeah, you're totally right... I'll finish this last compiz landing and I'll do the release
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-06-01
<hikiko> hi
<willcooke> o/
<pitti> Good morning!
<didrocks> hey guys
<didrocks> pitti: hey! I have a very stupid question about the resolved email thread, you wrote:
<didrocks> "That's the reason why the dnsmasq instance we spawn
<didrocks>     with Network Manager doesn't have caching enabled"
<didrocks> what is the use of dnsmasq without cache?
<didrocks> for me, that was the only reason we had it
<pitti> didrocks: yeah, that's my worry as well
<pitti> didrocks: that's what I'm currently discussing with stgraber
<pitti> I'm not convinced that cache poisoning actually works that way
 * pitti is typing another reply
<pitti> didrocks: and indeed I don't like this at all (neither does awe)
<didrocks> pitti: ok, so if I get it right, there is no use of resolved or dnsmasq without cache, it's just a process in the middle forwarding requests?
<didrocks> well, it does local DHCP I guess…
<didrocks> in case you connect through ethernet another device
<didrocks> but that's it
<pitti> didrocks: there still is
<pitti> didrocks: better failure handling with multiple DNS servers
<sarnold> perhaps directing specific domain or reverses to specific recursors?
<pitti> didrocks: and resolved does DNSSEC
<pitti> but indeed, the main point is moot
<didrocks> pitti: oh right, you mentioned the multiple DNS servers fallback
<didrocks> pitti: got it, thanks :-)
<willcooke> is it easy to flush the cache?  Just restarting the daemon?
<pitti> needs root
<willcooke> fair enough
<pitti> ok, I sent two more replies
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<willcooke> hey seb128
<seb128> hey willcooke
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> salut pitti, ça va ?
<pitti> ça va bien, merci !
 * seb128 is reading the dns resolver discussion, interesting one
<Laney> why hello
<seb128> hoi Laney!
<pitti> seb128: indeed
<pitti> hey Laney, good morning
<Laney> what's up!
<didrocks> Laney: because hey
<Laney> I dropped my phone on the concrete floor at climbing last night and broke it :|
<willcooke> :((
<willcooke> Laney, I've replaced a couple of screens on my phone - it's fiddly but do-able.
<Laney> it's not a smashed screen actually
<willcooke> oh
<willcooke> that's bad then
<Laney> already had that replaced out of warranty on this one, so no insurance for me!
<alexarnaud> Hello all!
<Laney> it's some cable/connector inside it
<Laney> it does actually work until it's moved
<Laney> so can get the data off hopefully
<didrocks> argh Laney :/
<didrocks> hey alexarnaud
<Laney> didrocks: I was trying to wait for the Oneplus 3!
<didrocks> when is it going to be out?
<alexarnaud> hey didrocks, how are you today? Are you still sick?
<Laney> rumours say june 14
<didrocks> alexarnaud: yeah, still…
<didrocks> Laney: you can do it! wait wait wait :)
<seb128> Laney, time to get an ubuntu phone! ;-)
<Laney> /part
<didrocks> a snapcraft part?
<seb128> :-(
<Laney> :P
 * Laney looks up when he got this phone
<Laney> 13 July 2014
<Laney> this is poor
<alexarnaud> seb128: it seems that Ubuntu Phone is good :) ! Unfortunately, it seems not accessible with a screenreader. I don't know if the work on Android and Firefox OS about this subject could event. I read that Mir use event manager of Android. Talkback aad Android accessibility stack change the way to interact with the phone ^^.
<seb128> alexarnaud, yeah, it's improving but it still has feature gaps compared to main OSes
<didrocks> oh btw, on the LTS, I have gnome-terminal with weird tabs layout since yesterday's upgrade, is that known?
<Laney> what does weird tabs layout mean?
<didrocks> let me do a screenshot
<Laney> did you check what got upgraded? :)
 * Laney suggests you do that first
<seb128> blame willcooke!
 * seb128 ducks
<didrocks> Laney: I did and there was light-themes :p
 * Laney is leading didrocks down the path
<didrocks> http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/tmp/terminal_tabs.png
<willcooke> ruh row
<didrocks> the tab colors changed and it's a little bit (IMHO) ;)
<didrocks> ugly*
<didrocks> :p
<Laney> open the gate marked /usr/share/doc/light-themes/changelog.Debian.gz
<didrocks> who is this guy?
<didrocks> Will Cooke?
<sarnold> .. what, no screenshot from yesterday too? :)
<willcooke> didrocks, that's how it's supposed to look.
<didrocks> new devs? :)
<didrocks> new design ;)
<willcooke> It's a feature, not a bug \o/
<didrocks> willcooke: ok, it's weird to notice them now when I didn't before :)
<didrocks> (but I guess that was the point of the change)
<willcooke> didrocks, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-themes/+bug/762349
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 762349 in Ayatana Design "[SRU] Difficult to distinguish which tab is selected" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<didrocks> 2 tabs are ok and great, it's when you have more (but I'm guilty of that)
<didrocks> willcooke: yeah, I'm looking now
<didrocks> at least, it's not my eyes which have derailed
<didrocks> and I can notice changes!
<didrocks> ok, this is when I should paste this: https://xkcd.com/1172/ :)
<willcooke> :D
<didrocks> at least, not a regression, but weird (and nice in some way) to have a visual change in a LTS for once!
<didrocks> I just wasn't expecting it, hence the "something should have broke"
<willcooke> :)  I agree, it's a tad on the ugly side, but it does the job.
<didrocks> thx for answering about it guys! :)
<didrocks> yep
<willcooke> Laney, can you remind me what to add to the search providers in my browser so I can search LP bugs from the URL bar again?  The URL was something like bugs.launchpad.com/+bug/%s  but I can't get it to work
<sarnold> http://launchpad.net/bugs/%s
<Laney> I use pad.lv/%s
<sarnold> https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/Security/Tips
<Laney> then you can use the other pad.lv patterns too
<seb128> willcooke, what browser do you use?
<willcooke> seb128 *cough* Chrome *cough*
<willcooke> I HAVE A REASON TO USE IT!!
<willcooke> thanks Laney sarnold
<davmor2> willcooke: what was that it was hard to hear over the coughing it didn't sound like the default browser installed on the system though
<seb128> willcooke, right click on the url bar -> edit search engine and you can add custom entries
<willcooke> seb128, yeah all done, thx
<seb128> it's less specific that pad.lv
<seb128> and less to type :p
<seb128> like I've "bts %s" which sends me to the bts page for the package
<Laney> shortcut wars
<willcooke> I do "lbp 123456"
<seb128> or bzg for the gnome bugzilla
<willcooke> *lpb
<seb128> that's my "lp" ;-)
<seb128> "lps" for the bugs list "lpc" for the component page :p
<seb128> but yeah, seems like everyone has their own custom tricks
<seb128> ok, after days of rain we have some sun, going to use the opportunity to get some pre-lunch exercice
<willcooke> seb128, enjoy!  It's raining here still :(
 * willcooke considers building an ark
 * Laney whines "MIR please" at tedg
<seb128> thanks!
<Laney> pitti: is "rm pending.json" not enough to get britney to fix its knowledge of pending tests?
<Laney> kcalcore -> ktnef is falsely in progress
<pitti> Laney: ah, did you do that?
<Laney> yesterday
<pitti> Laney: I'm currently investigating what happened to the lost armhf requests
<pitti> Laney: so either you did that while britney was running, or it lost them again
<Laney> I checked britney wasn't running at the time
<Laney> or it was running but not for yakkety
<pitti> Laney: let me look at the runners; test requests are not supposed to get simply lost
<Laney> it's been in progress for some days now
<pitti> e. g. gvfs/armhf for systemd 230-2 is still "in progress", but https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-yakkety?format=plain&prefix=yakkety/armhf/g/gvfs has no result
<Laney> first I re-requested them but that didn't clear it
<pitti> but it's also not in the AMQP queues any more
<pitti> so they just get eaten somehow, which Should Not Happen™
<pitti> Laney: might still be a leftover swift glitch of course
<pitti> Feb 12 04:13:16 cyclops-node23 worker[495]: 2016-02-12 04:13:16,425 INFO:worker Received request for package gvfs on yakkety/armhf; params: {u'triggers': [u'systemd/230-2']}
<pitti> Feb 12 04:17:07 cyclops-node23 worker[495]: 2016-02-12 04:17:07,030 INFO:worker Putting results into swift autopkgtest-yakkety yakkety/armhf/g/gvfs/20160212_041707@
<pitti> Feb 12 04:17:09 cyclops-node23 worker[495]: 2016-02-12 04:17:09,778 INFO:worker Acknowledging request gvfs
<pitti> that looks fine
<davmor2> willcooke: Go find Rhod Gilbert ask the audience how old they were when they realised they could take a kagool off ;)
<pitti> Laney: err, wait -- that's a completely bogus timestamp
<willcooke> davmor2, :D:D:D
<Laney> pitti: errrm, quite
<pitti> Laney: indeed, one of the runners has date == Fri Feb 12 11:21:48 UTC 2016
<Laney> I guess something expects the timestamps to be monotonic
<pitti> Laney: yes, in britney we remember the last timestamp and query for results newer than that
<davmor2> willcooke: followed up with "In the bible it rained for 40 days and forty nights, that's still the best summer I ever remember"
<pitti> Laney: ok, let me fix the date on this, then I'll mass re-run all the RUNNING ones
<Laney> merci
<pitti> Laney: btw, you don't need to wait for britney and rm pending any more
<Laney> I did try re-running first
<Laney> that was http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/data/packages/yakkety/amd64/k/ktnef/20160531_205915@.log
<Laney> but it's still RUNNING on britney
<Laney> no, lies, it was http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/data/packages/yakkety/amd64/k/ktnef/20160531_171644@.log - but still
<pitti> Laney: hm, that sounds like something else then
<Laney> I think there were still some swift problems at that time
<pitti> ah, could be
<Laney> it took debci ages to catch up with the results being put into swift
<pitti> Laney: ah, that arm box has ntpd installed
<pitti> so timesyncd disables itself
<pitti> and apparently ntpd doesn't work so well
<Laney> "oops"
<pitti> kwality
<pitti> ok, ntp purged, timesyncd started, date is correct
<pitti> time for retry-autopkgtest-regressions -s yakkety --state RUNNING |grep armhf
<pitti> (done)
 * Laney runs ktnef locally
<Laney> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-yakkety/yakkety/amd64/k/ktnef/20160531_205915@/log.gz unhelpful
<pitti> Laney: oh, I was looking at https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-yakkety/yakkety/armhf/l/linux-raspi2/20160601_020110@/log.gz which is similar
<pitti> Laney: thanks for that, investigating this on amd64 is much easier
<Laney> it means 'uninstallable' right?
<pitti> Laney: no, this means that apt-get source ktnef somehow failed
<Laney> pitti: oh right, and apt's stdout/err isn't saved anywhere?
<pitti> Laney: but I see why it might fail for linux-raspi2 (version mismatch wit NBS binaries), but not the same case for ktnef
<pitti> Laney: it's actually suposed to print the apt stdout/err on failure
<pitti> .. or not, hang on
<pitti> yeah, I think it doesn't
<pitti> Laney: does that reproduce locally?
<Laney> not with schroot anyway
<Laney> probably not minimal enough
<pitti> Laney: does reproduce here
<pitti> runner/adt-run ktnef --- schroot yakkety
<pitti> Laney: right, bug in the heuristics for determining which source package to download
<pitti> *throws hands into air*, /me really wants an apt-get source foo=version
<pitti> this is excruciatingly difficult
<pitti> err, apt-get source foo/yakkety-proposed
<pitti> (=version works)
<Laney> pitti: /me screams
<Laney> just saw this code
<pitti> Laney: it's pure joy, isn't it
<Laney> pitti: https://paste.debian.net/713146
<pitti> Laney: argh, that trap again
<pitti> Laney: I'm a moron: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git/commit/?id=7c1a251a4
<Laney> pitti: haha
<pitti> Laney: so we need to not specify it for precise, but everywhere else
<Laney> we have autopkgtest for 12.04?
<pitti> yes
<pitti> kernel mostly
<alexarnaud> TheMuso: Hello! I'm visual impaired and I would like to know if you have some type of experience about computer with EFI and Windows dual-boot. Is it possible from a new computer buy in the market with Windows to boot on a Ubuntu USB stick without sighted help that will disable fast boot or something like that ?
<Laney> there's another showsrc in lib/adt_testbed.py
<pitti> E: Command line option --only-source is not understood
<pitti> yep, need to conditionalize that
<pitti> runner/adt-run -d pmount --- schroot precise
<pitti> ^
<pitti> Laney: thanks, will clean this up too
<Laney> pitti: you can call "apt-cache showsrc --only-source" and look at the exit code
<Laney> you get 0 if it accepts the argument and 100 otherwise
<pitti> $(grep -q 12.04 /etc/os-release || echo --only-source)
<pitti> Laney: oh, and it helpfully exits with 0 if you specify a nonexisting source package
<pitti> *#)$#(*$#
<pitti> Laney: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16886653/ seems to work
<pitti> this fixes ktnef and linux-raspi2
<pitti> there's still something wrong with this logic for precise, though, but later on
<pitti> --apt-pocket self-tests still succeed
<pitti> precise> ah, it fails because it still behaves like in xenial without --only-source, it just doesn't have an option for thsi
<pitti> apt-cache showsrc ^linux$
<pitti> and that doesn't work either
<Laney> I suppose you have to look for Package:
<Laney> grep-dctrl would be easier for that
<Laney> apt-cache showsrc ktnef | grep-dctrl -S -sPackage-List -n ktnef
<pitti> Laney: I pushed http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git/commit/?id=56ac53b for now and will re-retry stuff
<Laney> ok, thanks!
<pitti> to unblock promotions; but this indeed is in dire need for cleaning up
<Laney> I wonder why this became a problem right now
<Laney> ktnef last succeeded not long ago
<pitti> maybe with the new KDE upload two weeks ago binaries got shuffled
<Laney> looks the same on xenial too
<Laney> ah well
<pitti> libgmpada too
<pitti> and http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/k/kactivities/yakkety/amd64/
<pitti> all retriggered
<Laney> Mirv: I'll upload goldencheetah to https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-035/+packages to test your theory, ok?
<Laney> (done)
<Mirv> Laney: thank you
<Mirv> still building on arm64
<Laney> Mirv: failed
<Mirv> Laney: I see. do you know how to get a list of packages that don't have armhf build at all (like goldencheetah)? I could cross-check that to my list of packages depending on libqt5core5a to find other candidates that need some action
<Mirv> goldencheetah was indeed on this second list, but not on my first list (armhf ftbfs)
<Laney> Mirv: In [13]: yakketyarmhf = lp.load('https://api.launchpad.net/devel/ubuntu/yakkety/armhf/')
<Laney> In [14]: ftbfs = yakketyarmhf.getBuildRecords(build_state='Failed to build')
<Laney> In [15]: len(ftbfs)
<Laney> Out[15]: 472
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> not sure that is right
<Laney> I suppose you need to filter it for published records only
<Mirv> ok that copy-paste should be enough to get me forward with lplib
<Laney> Mirv: seems "current_ftbfs = [f for f in ftbfs if f.current_source_publication is not None]" filters it to the current ones
<Laney> can there really only be 198?
<Laney> I'm a bit suspicious
<Mirv> Laney: so ftbfs would list also those without package like build dep missing, for example goldencheetah? my ftbfs (really failed to build) was 181
<Laney> you want to add build_state='Dependency wait' too for those
<Mirv> ok
<Mirv> Laney: and what about if package is built only for selected architectures?
<Laney> I wonder if this is only showing packages which have been uploaded to y
<Laney> http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/ftbfs/
<Laney> this agrees with my number
<Mirv> ah right I was on xenial, I maybe lost a few when translating the list of binary packages to source package with apt-cache. I can see from my bash history that I did filter for armhf (F)
<Mirv> hmm, no, since those are source packages, I used apt-cache for the libqt5core5a reverse deps. ok, going over again.
<Laney> this is the only one I care about right now since it is blocking libical :)
<andyrock> Morning all
<seb128> hey andyrock, how are you?
<andyrock> Hey seb128 not bad you?
<Mirv> ok I reproduced the ftbfs list and also got three more candidate packages from the depwait list, and goldencheetah too. checking in 035 and updating the bug report. I think I could subscribe ubuntu-archive now too, even if I'd still find a package or two in my remaining re-re-checks.
<desrt> good morning
<willcooke> hi desrt
<seb128> hey desrt
<seb128> willcooke, omw for that call, having some wifi issues though
<willcooke> seb128, ha!  Thought exactly that :)
<seb128> willcooke, can you hear me when I talk?
<willcooke> seb128, nope!
<seb128> fail :-/
<seb128> attente, sorry I saw the bug but still unsure what you are trying to solve
<attente> seb128: if you build the galculator snap without that, the snap looks for resources in the parts directory of the build dir instead of inside the final snap itself
<seb128> desrt, attente, sorry audio was not good in that hangout and I didn't really understand if we had more specific issues than the ones we are filing/tagging since Prague
<seb128> attente, so basically https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapcraft/+bug/1583250 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1583250 in snapcraft (Ubuntu) "No way for dealing without distro patching configure DATADIR (and alike) path" [Undecided,New]
<attente> seb128: yep, exactly that
<attente> seb128: so that workaround is to modify the autotools snapcraft plugin locally and add it to the repo
<attente> but there we hard code the destination of the mounted snap
<attente> /snap/<name>/current
<seb128> right
<seb128> change the app to use gresources :p
<attente> but they don't like this because it's hard-coded, and removes any future possibility of relocating the snap
<seb128> what do they suggest doing?
<seb128> what is flatpak doing? do they make the archive content being seen as /?
<attente> i don't know what flatpak is doing, but our workaround right now with the hacked autotools plugin seems to be the only thing we have
<seb128> yeah, Trevinho made a quilt plugin to patch the source before building
<Trevinho> not that is the cleanest solution eh :)
<seb128> hey Trevinho!
<Trevinho> but... ti seems that there some discussion if we want that part of snapcraft or not
<Trevinho> hey seb128
<attente> that's about the same as just fixing all upstreams to be relocatable though
<Trevinho> seb128, attente: relevant bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/snapcraft/+bug/1551716 it would be nice your input too
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1551716 in Snapcraft "snapcraft does not allow vendor/platform patching of upstream sources (aka: add patch phase to lifecycle)" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> Trevinho, well ideally you wouldn't need to patch a source to snap it
<Trevinho> no, ideally not... But you know the world we live in
<Trevinho> and forking just for a single patch is annoying to me
<Trevinho> all the main pieces in core (nm, bluez) are still using patching in any case
<seb128> yeah, that's fine for our stack
<seb128> we create work for ourself so it's our choice
<seb128> we shouldn't require that from app writers though
<Trevinho> sure, upstream has not to do that
 * desrt hugs the upstreams of the world
<desrt> "we're all in this together, guys"
<seb128> desrt, attente, do you me to write that email to the snappy list?
<desrt> seb128: if you would like to, that would be great
<seb128> k
<desrt> i do have a slight aversion to getting involved in discussions that i know almost nothing about =)
<Trevinho> seb128, attente: however one thing I was hacking on and that I think could be useful for this, is that IMHO when opened a snap should be do something like a bind mount on /this-snap or whatever that points to $STAN
<Trevinho> $SNAP
<Trevinho> in this way, we can just compile using /this-snap/ as prefix
<desrt> *cough* filesystem *cough* namespaces
<desrt> *cough* *cough*
<Trevinho> well, naming can be better... But it's not the point
<desrt> it's entirely the point
<desrt> we could have some standard path that all snaps used without stepping on each others toes...
<desrt> we could even give it a nice short easy-to-type name that looks friendly and familiar to everyone
<desrt> maybe... oh... /usr, for example
 * desrt twitches
<Laney> :)
<seb128> there might be a reason why they don't want to go that road
<seb128> let's see what the discussion gives
<seb128> at least filesystems namespaces can"t be used to restrict root apps
<Laney> Mirv: can you point me to your list?
<seb128> so it would work for desktop examples
<seb128> but not for system services
 * Laney knows a friendly archive admin
 * Laney sniggers
<desrt> seb128: filesystem namespaces can be used for root apps no problem
<desrt> seb128: the basis of that discussion was that it may still be necessary to _also_ use apparmor for some things as well
<desrt> (although i believe that the core kernel will improve to the point where this is not necessary... and if you use user namespaces, i'd say it's already there, modulo the horrifying bugs that appear on a semi-regular basis)
<attente> Trevinho: isn't the same problem still going to happen? that's still going to be a hard-coded path in the final snap
<Trevinho> attente: yeah, it's hardcoded, but it's always there
<Trevinho> attente: while it won't be dependent on version or pkgname
<desrt> since i can't really talk about the weather...
<desrt> how many of you have stopped using firefox and switched entirely to chrome?
 * desrt is starting to suspect that she may be the last holdout
<Trevinho> desrt: although I've plenty of ram, chrome is too much a memory hog to me.. So no.
<Trevinho> so.. firefox for life.
<desrt> ....or until your next laptop upgrade :)
<Trevinho> desrt: I did that.. And I've 32GB of ram, but still... I can't manage all my tabs in chrome :)
<Laney> i use firefox too
 * desrt very often gets into situations where firefox takes a very very long time to quit
<desrt> clearing out history/awesomebar/etc/etc databases seems to help that for a bit, but it's not too long before it's back to where it was... and during that time, if i try to open another window (within 20 seconds, say, of last exit), i get "firefox is already running.  plz reboot."
<desrt> any tips?
<Mirv> Laney: bug #1586026 - ubuntu-archive not yet subscribed
<ubot5> bug 1586026 in vite (Ubuntu) "Remove arm64 binaries for packages failing to build with Qt compiled with OpenGL ES" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1586026
<Laney> Mirv: what does candidates: mean for yade?
<Laney> desrt: seen the "firefox is still running" thing from time to time, but not slow quitting
<Laney> no help from me then :(
<desrt> the "firefox is still running" thing happens because it hasn't exited yet from the previous tim e
<jbicha> desrt: I'm stil on firefox
<desrt> ie: the windows are closed, but the process is still there, seemingly doing something in the background
<desrt> jbicha: hey!
<Laney> when i've seen it it's been a long time after quitting
<seb128> grrr, got bitten again by docking my laptop changing connection which confuses IRC
<desrt> jbicha: welcome back!
<Laney> like the thing never managed to exit properly
<seb128> if somebody talked to me since less than 10 min please repeat what you wrote
 * Laney gets recruiter spam hiring for a cloud based tax and accounting platform
<Laney> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm maybe not
<Mirv> Laney: that it was found in the cross-check list but check if it's failing a rebuild is not ready yet
<Mirv> ie it did fail on armhf, but not yet sure if it would now fail on arm64. build still ongoing.
<Laney> seb128: it breaks your existing network connections if you do that?
<seb128> no, but I think it changes the routing
<seb128> my dock is cable/eth connected
<seb128> which becomes default over the wifi
<Laney> not sure that should break established connections
<Laney> did it always do that?
<seb128> yes
<Laney> annoying
<seb128> indeed!
<Laney> seb128: don't suppose you have a few minutes to process https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bino/+bug/1586026 do you?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1586026 in vite (Ubuntu) "Remove arm64 binaries for packages failing to build with Qt compiled with OpenGL ES" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> if not then just goldencheetah would be appreciated
 * Laney is attacking libical with maximum force
<seb128> let me have a look
<Laney> pretty sure the only thing left after that is indicator-datetime
 * Laney stares at texas hard
<seb128> why would they fail now if rebuilt?
<seb128> teddddd
<Laney> some gl change on arm64
<seb128> shouldn't we fix gl/those then?
<Laney> sure if you get the phone team that made this change to put it on their list
<seb128> is goldencheetah blocking libical?
<Laney> yep
<seb128> Laney, done for goldencheetah, going to wait to hear more from Mirv before removing the others, looks like things that should be fixed to me
<Laney> fine for me, fixing things is good, hope that happens ;-)
 * Laney is bored of punching his phone
<Sweet5hark> seb128: http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/yakkety/5.1.3/ <- 5.1.3 yakkety for poppler transition and to avoid breaking against mdds
<seb128> Sweet5hark, k, adding to my todo
<Sweet5hark> seb128: I looked at bug 1586497 -- cant get any wiser from the logs there on what happened there really. I only see dpkg returning -1 in https://launchpadlibrarian.net/261979138/DpkgHistoryLog.txt but cant see why. I also note this happened with other packages before in the log ...
<ubot5> bug 1586497 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "package libreoffice 1:5.1.3-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: package is in a very bad inconsistent state; you should reinstall it before attempting a removal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1586497
<Sweet5hark> seb128: is that enough to mark it bot-stop-nagging?
<seb128> Sweet5hark, right, maybe full disk or something, yeah just tag it
<Sweet5hark> seb128: done (all SRU bugs now verification-done0.
<seb128> Sweet5hark, thanks
<seb128> Laney, ubuntu-app-launch was in main and demoted in xenial, I don't think it needs a MIR?
<seb128> Sweet5hark, sponsored, ignore the rejected email, you included the orig in the libreoffice upload where it was already in yakkety, I hacked the .changes and reuploaded
<Laney> seb128: you'd promote it?
<Laney> I didn't find an mir bug
<Laney> it looks like it went straight to main
<seb128> Laney, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart-app-launch/+bug/1218952
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1218952 in upstart-app-launch (Ubuntu) "[MIR] upstart-app-launch" [Undecided,Fix released]
<seb128> it was renamed
<seb128> so yeah, let me repromote it
<Laney> neat
<Sweet5hark> seb128: whoops, sorry. thanks for fixing.
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> Laney, done
<seb128> happyaron, still around?
<seb128> happyaron, your openconnect SRU is buggy :-/ you included changes that are not described in the changelog, like using "--enable-absolute-paths" and you reverted the updated build-depends requirement from nm 0.9 to 1.1 ... I fixed it and sponsored
<seb128> happyaron, also you changed the sru bug number, unsure if that was wanted?
<jbicha> mterry: hi, since you uploaded webkitgtk, do you want to look at
<jbicha> https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/lightdm-webkit-greeter/lp1588037-obsolete-webkit-dependency/+merge/296250
<mterry> heh
<mterry> jbicha, sure
<jbicha> hmm, libwebkitgtk-doc breaks & replaces libwebkitgtk-dev (<< 2.4.10) but we'll need that bumped to 2.4.11-1~
<mterry> jbicha, guh right
<mterry> whoops
<jbicha> seb128: if you're still around, could you remove anjuta 3.20 from y-proposed
<jbicha> anjuta will need a simple rebuild to drop the libwebkit2gtk-3.0 dependency...it doesn't even need webkitgtk to finish building first
 * desrt boggles at gcc
<desrt>         movl    $4, %edx
<desrt>         movl    $.LC6, %esi
<desrt>         movq    %r13, %rdi
<desrt>         call    memcmp
<desrt> this is your code on -O3.... wtf
<desrt> clang says: cmpl    $1852400175, -4(%rbx,%r14)
<desrt> good clang *pat pat*
<TheMuso> alexarnaud: I think Windows does have an option to let you boot into the UEFI settings on next boot, but from there you will need sighted help, unless of course your UEFI vendor has implemented some kind of accessibility, but that is very very unlikely.
<TheMuso> alexarnaud: There also may be a keyboard shortcut to press at boot that will bring up the boot selection, but working out which one is your USB is another matter, again likely requiring assistance.
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-06-02
<hikiko> hi
<happyaron> pitti: hey, wonders how's the n-m SRU?
<pitti> Bonjour tout le monde !
<flocculant> morning pitti
<happyaron> morning pitti
<pitti> hey happyaron and flocculant, how are you?
<happyaron> good, except oem guys bugging me about the n-m sru, :-/
<flocculant> just good here :p
<pitti> happyaron: releasing
<happyaron> great
<happyaron> ty pitti!
<willcooke> o/
<TheMuso> Hey willcooke.
<Laney> moin
<alexarnaud> Hey willcooke, TheMuso :) !
<alexarnaud> TheMuso: Did you receive my IRC message about EFI and accessiblity?
<ricotz> hi, please keep webkitgtk/yakkety in proposed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webkitgtk/+bug/1588209
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1588209 in webkitgtk (Ubuntu) "Broken multi-arch support with 2.4.11-1ubuntu2" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<Laney> ricotz: add the tag block-proposed
<Laney> hi seb128!
<alexarnaud> seb128: good morning seb :) !
<ricotz> Laney, ok
<Laney> ricotz: your report also lacks details on how it is broken, and a debian report would be good too
<seb128> hey Laney alexarnaud ricotz
<TheMuso> alexarnaud: I did, thought you were still online when I responded... Let me dig it out of my history.
<TheMuso> alexarnaud: I think Windows does have an option to let you boot into the UEFI settings on next boot, but from there you will need sighted help, unless of course your UEFI vendor has implemented some kind of accessibility, but that is very very unlikely.
<Laney> seb128: how's it going?
<Laney> hey TheMuso, what a rare treat
<seb128> Laney, good! but not having a working internet at home sucks, one more day and it should be fixed though!
 * Laney eyes component-mismatches
<Laney> looks like u-a-l -> libertine is going to be a problem
<TheMuso> Hey Laney.
<seb128> Laney, libical went it yesterday ;-)
<Laney> seb128: are you on that 4g stick?
<alexarnaud> TheMuso: do you know some vendor with accessible EFI?
<Laney> indeed, thanks for helping!
<seb128> Laney, see #ubuntu-release backlog from yesterday
 * Laney found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libertine/+bug/1588050
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1588050 in libertine (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libertine" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Laney> ah yeah
<Laney> britneyyyyyyyyyyy
<seb128> Laney, no, I didn't take the stick because at first they were supposed to get it fixed in ~1.5 days, but when they came they decided they needed the new cable, I'm working from my parents place meanwhile which is ok for a few days
<seb128> just makes me be online a bit later in the morning :p
<ricotz> seb128, hey
<ricotz> Laney, added the content of libwebkit2gtk-4.0-37.install as example
<ricotz> or does dpkg gain a feature to cope with that if the files are exactly same?
<ricotz> (here the content of /usr/share/locale/*)
<seb128> ricotz, dpkg deals fine with files that are identical between archs iirc
<Laney> ricotz: do you get an actual error?
<Laney> it's always been able to cope with identical files
<ricotz> which requires that the amd64 and i386 builder would create binary-identical mo-files here
<Laney> please actually try installing and then paste the output you get if there's an error
<ricotz> Laney, I didnt dare to let apt upgrade since it was to obvious to me
<Laney> use a chroot
<ricotz> will do
<seb128> ricotz, I think mo are identical between arches
<seb128> but worth checking
<didrocks> oh people here, hello guys
<seb128> hey didrocks
<alexarnaud> Hello didrocks :) !
<didrocks> hey seb128, alexarnaud!
<andyrock> hey all
<andyrock> willcooke: can you run the trell script? :)
<TheMuso> alexarnaud: No.
<willcooke> andyrock, done
<TheMuso> alexarnaud: Or at least not that I know of.
<ricotz> Laney, seb128, false alarm, seems fine after testing
<Laney> indeed
<ricotz> of course it still uselessly increases the download size ;)
<mvo> does anyone know if tseliot will be around today?
<seb128> Laney, coming?
<Laney> WHAT
<andyrock> desrt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16917101/
<andyrock> something like that would be ok?
<Laney> going to hide away for a bit to work on theme
<Laney> telegram to summon me if you want owt
<seb128> Laney, good luck!
<desrt> andyrock: you're gonna wanna return FALSE from the timeout callback to stop it from running again
<desrt> also: handling the unref/free of the child and info structs on two separate paths is bad form.  do that in one place, please.  either nest the entire "working" body inside a block if or use a goto
<mhall119> Hey guys, the Software app doesn't show icons or screenshots for snap apps in the store, are we doing something wrong?
<desrt> andyrock: three separate paths, in fact...  merge those.
<willcooke> mhall119, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1588266
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1588266 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Almost no info about Krita snap in Ubuntu Software" [High,Confirmed]
<willcooke> argh, session issues brb
<mhall119> thanks, I hadn't gotten that far through the email thread to see it :)
<mhall119> seb128: for the translations problem, could we symlink or bind-mount the in-snap files into the system-directory location that gettext tries to read, and then have the apparmor profile allow access to that?
<mhall119> Is there a way to namespace separate them so they can't mess with other app's files
<mhall119> or, perhaps just patch gettext itself
<jdstrand> someone mentioned this is fixed in click. would be interesting to understand what is happening there. that said, click doesn't support unmodified debs like snapcraft does so don't know how helpful it would be
<desrt> the bind mount idea is not great
<desrt> it only works if the thing that needs its translation is also installed on the system, and with the same version
<desrt> if the snap has an older (or newer) gtk version, for example, some of the strings will be different
<desrt> ie: since we're not in a filesystem namespace, you'd end up replacing the "outside" version with the version from the snap, and they might not be the same
<desrt> patching gettext (glibc) to be more flexible about this stuff might be the way to go here
<seb128> mhall119, I guess we could, but gettext files are only an example of resources having the issue, you get the same trying to load .ui files or custom images you ship or whatever
<mhall119> ack
<desrt> unless i've fundamentally misunderstood snap, it is not possible for the snap to put files in /usr that do not then appear outside of the snap to the rest of the system
<desrt> including replacing system versions of those files that may already have existed...
<desrt> if they could do that, then we may as well save ourselves the trouble and put all of the resources in the usual place in /usr -- but then we'd basically be back to dpkg plus confinement
<pitti> hey desrt, how are you?
<desrt> i'm okay, except that google is currently annoying me lots.
<desrt> how are you? :)
<pitti> desrt: would it be possible for you to do another (probably the last) release of https://github.com/desrt/systemd-shim/, for the benefit of Debian?
<pitti> desrt: quite fine, thanks
<desrt> sure.
<desrt> i'll try to do that later today.
<pitti> getting too many infra issues and pings from folks to really get anything done, but *shrug* :)
<desrt> if i remember how =)
<pitti> desrt: we could also move to just doing git tags and let github build the tarballs
<pitti> desrt: I removed systemd-shim from yakkety yesterday :)
<desrt> sweet!
<pitti> but I'd like to clean up the package for sid
<desrt> cgmanager gone too?
<pitti> desrt: not yet, still an rdepends for a few things
<pitti> cgmanger binary went to universe, though
<desrt> "we couldn't destroy it, so we had to send it into outer space"
<pitti> desrt: I recently managed to get init/systemd etc. out of Essential: (thus frmo build chroots), and initscripts out of the default install \o/
<pitti> fewer init systems
<pitti> desrt: ROTFL
 * desrt is waiting for all the sysv back-compat stuff to disappear... LSB be damned
<pitti> desrt: we had that for two days
<pitti> in images.linuxcontainers.org images
<pitti> no sysv-rc, no insserv, etc.
<desrt> ya.  all that stuff.
<pitti> it breaks all packages which only have an init.d script
<desrt> well ya... that's kinda the point, though :)
<pitti> but well, containers boot and everything, so one of these days..
<desrt> everyone should get on with providing unit files already
<desrt> if package maintainers want to ship /etc/init.d/junk for the devuan haters, then they can... as long as i have a way to permanently divert that to /dev/null
<desrt> glad to hear that you're making progress here, in any case :D :D
<pitti> desrt: at least it made me fix invoke-rc.d for packaages that *do* have a system unit
<pitti> systemd
<pitti> desrt: these were also broken, but now not any more
<pitti> so, this was an useful exercise
<Trevinho> hey Laney....
<Trevinho> once britney did the job in https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1481 can you ack the packaging changes?
<mvo> seb128: who should I talk to about the nvidia driver?
<pitti> mvo: tseliot normally
<alexarnaud> Trevinho: Hello :) ! When do you plan to release the 0.9.12.3 versions of Compiz ?
<alexarnaud> It is a condition for Debian to accept Compiz because it seems you've fixed the lintian errors.
<mvo> pitti: do you have any idea if he is on vac or just not around today? I have a snap releated fix I would like to run by him
<pitti> mvo: I don't know, sorry
<alexarnaud> FYI the RFS request on Debian about Compiz : https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=816652
<ubot5> Debian bug 816652 in sponsorship-requests "RFS: compiz/1:0.9.12.2 [ITP]" [Wishlist,Open]
<seb128> mvo, what pitti said
<seb128> dunno either if he's on vac
<mvo> thanks
<Trevinho> alexarnaud: hey... I will do it on landing complete
<seb128> alexarnaud, whoever is packaging for Debian can probably patch any fix they need
<seb128> requesting a package to be lintian clean to go in the archive is ridiculous
<alexarnaud> Trevinho: OK but I'm very disappointed, I don't understand, what is the landing complete?
<alexarnaud> seb128:  I don't know exactly what the problem exactly is but it seems better to fix lintian issues before to release package as I understand.
<Trevinho> alexarnaud: in few days hopefully. It has to go through the distro approval, then I can do that
<Trevinho> seb128: can you please publish this https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1481 or should I ask Laney?
<seb128> alexarnaud, sure, in an ideal world all bugs would be fixed, but let's be realistic they don't need to block on that
<alexarnaud> Trevinho: Good news to heard that. Do you know if it is possible to be notified by Launchpad of a new release of a package?
<seb128> Trevinho, I can do it
<seb128> Trevinho, done
<alexarnaud> seb128: Do you think you can help us to have Compiz into Debian? At Hypra we have no legitimacy to discuss about that. We are very new in packaging and we wouldn't create conflicts.
<Trevinho> seb128: thanks
<seb128> alexarnaud, sorry but no, too much to do
<alexarnaud> seb128: OK, we'll wait the new upstream release before to re-open the discussion.
 * qengho afk 2h, dentist and govt-id check.
<alexarnaud> All the works on compatibility have been done few month ago :).
<muktupavels> Trevinho, alexarnaud: Can compiz release wait few days until I release Metacity 3.20 and finish compiz branch to add support for new Metacity? Otherwise when mitya57 will upload new Metacity in debian compiz will need rebuild to disable metacity theme support in gtk-window-decorator.
<Trevinho> muktupavels: in fact this was my plan... But I don't want either to make people wait too much. However, would metacity 3.20 support break build in Xenial?
<Trevinho> muktupavels: as I'd like to do a release Xenial compatible..
<muktupavels> Trevinho: https://code.launchpad.net/~albertsmuktupavels/compiz/gwd-support-metacity-3-20/+merge/296257
<muktupavels> I dont plan to remove support for older metacity versions, it still should work with metacity 3.16+
<muktupavels> but it is not finished
<Trevinho> muktupavels: yeah it was under my radar
<mitya57> muktupavels, Trevinho: I can't upload new metacity to Ubuntu anyway because it needs new GTK+…
<mitya57> And if I upload it to Debian, it won't get autosynced because the package has a delta.
<Laney> Trevinho: was hiding away, sorry
<Laney> the list is shrinking though
<Laney> popovers, separators, other things look good now
<Laney> night!
<seb128> Laney, night
<willcooke> I'm off too
<willcooke> night all
<Trevinho> seb128: you said you published https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1481 right, as I can't see the publishing status
<seb128> Trevinho, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-012-2-publish/15/console
<seb128> 2016-06-02 16:22:49,747 ERROR Needs review: https://code.launchpad.net/~azzar1/unity/whitelist-repated-keys/+merge/296053
<Trevinho> seb128: ah, ok... sorry, the ui didn't show things...
<seb128> Trevinho, seems like you are trying to make me publish not approved code
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, sorry.. I forgot to approve that
<Trevinho> seb128: it's done now
<Trevinho> seb128: all approved now, so if you can re-ack it...
<Trevinho> weird that I didn't get any notification from the ci-train bot
<seb128> Trevinho, done
<Trevinho> ta
<mhall119> is there a url scheme that will open an app's page in Gnome Software?
<mhall119> IIRC, we had one for USC
<mhall119> I found appstream: but none of the things I try have worked
<Laney> mhall119: gnome-software --details=org.gnome.Cheese.desktop
<mhall119> Laney: I'm looking for a URL
<mhall119> something that can be put on a website and, when clicked in the browser, will open Gnome Software to that app
<qengho> mhall119: is it not "apt:$packagenamecsv" still?
<qengho> mhall119: If not, that's bad. URLs are permanent.
<mhall119> qengho: no, update-manager grabs apt: URLs
<qengho> mhall119: Oh, then probably not. URLs are not app-specific, usually. Anything could handle.
<qengho> No help. Sorry.
<attente> mhall119: this seems to be broken right now for two reasons: if apturl is installed, then it takes precedence. and if it isn't, gnome-software isn't handling them correctly for some reason
<mhall119> actually `xdg-open appstream:org.gnome.Cheese.desktop` works
<mhall119> so it sometimes works
<attente> mhall119: that didn't work for me: gvfs-open: appstream:org.gnome.Cheese.desktop: error opening location: The specified location is not supported
<mhall119> hmmmm, odd
<a1fa> andyrock: +1
<a1fa> just got your notification
<a1fa> how bad was it?
<andyrock> a1fa: sorry what? :)
<a1fa> oh the show desktop bug
<a1fa> i run into a new one.. firefox, chrome, gnome terminal < :), etc, disappear behind the top bar when you maximize them
<a1fa> so firefox tabs would be hidden by the top bar
<a1fa> and gnome terminal menu would be hidden, but controls would expose themselves so you can unmaximize
<a1fa> =) rockin' besides pidgin sucking
 * desrt learns something interesting about wireless keyboards: this do not like USB3
<desrt> plugging a receiver directly in to a busy USB3 hub: massive amounts of lag and dropped/repeated keystrokes
<desrt> add a short USB A-A extension to move the receiver a little bit away from the hub: works great
<desrt> turns out USB3 throws off a lot of noise in the 2.4GHz range...
<TheMuso> And we want to use this interface for connecting everything including the kitchen sink... :)
<TheMuso> Thats just messy.
<desrt> imho, the fault lies with someone who creates a wireless keyboard based on 2,4ghz and tries to sell it in the year 2016
<TheMuso> Thats a good point.
<TheMuso> Even now 5Ghz wireless is still not a thing at the lwo end of gear.
<desrt> and this is not a low end keyboard.... not by far
<TheMuso> Yeah, amazing...
<TheMuso> But I think it has to do with 2.4ghz being unlicensed or some such... Or am I mixing that up with something else?
<desrt> 2.4 is unlicensed in most places
<desrt> but also 5, i guess
<TheMuso> Ok, wasn't sure about 5.
<TheMuso> But they could at least use 5... Until its also crammed full. :p
<JanC> desrt: AFAIK BT also uses (or can use) 2.4GHz...?
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-06-03
<JanC> I think the real issue is that that USB3 hub should be shielded better...
<JanC> and both 2.4GHz & 5GHz don't need a radio license when using limited power AFAIK
<JanC> so, apparently USB3 interfering with Bluetooth is a known thing...
<JanC> but that can be avoided by shielding the USB3 devices/cables properly
<JanC> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bluetooth#Interference_caused_by_USB_3.0
<robert_ancell> attente, around?
<desrt> robert_ancell: pretty late here...
<robert_ancell> desrt, yeah, thought I'd ask anyway
<desrt> good evening to you :)
<robert_ancell> still afternoon!
<RAOF> Hey desrt, robert_ancell!
<hikiko> hi
 * Trevinho started his travel for the Montreal sprint...
<pitti> Bonjour
<didrocks> bonjour pitti, hey Trevinho
<Trevinho> hey didrocks
<pitti> ça va didrocks, how are you Trevinho ?
<didrocks> pitti: ça va, et toi ?
<Trevinho> pitti: well, thanks... Enjoying working in an hi speed train :), and you?
<pitti> didrocks: ça va bien aussi ! un peu fatigué, j'ai travaillé tard hier soir, mais d'accord
<pitti> Trevinho: oh, I like that too
<didrocks> pitti: you would say "mais ça va" (pas "mais d'accord")
<didrocks> "c'est d'accord" doesn't exist, it's more "ça va" :)
 * Trevinho refreshes his french
<pitti> didrocks: ah, merci
<pitti> didrocks: il me faut plus de leçons de français -- ça fait longtemps !
<didrocks> pitti: de rien :-)
<Laney> ahoy there!
<pitti> it's a Laney!
<Laney> the lesser spotted pitti
<Laney> how are you?
<Laney> happy friday!
<pitti> quite fine, thanks! and yourself!
<Laney> excellent, thanks
<Laney> good time at climbing last night
<didrocks> morning Laney
<Laney> hey didrocks!
<Laney> you good?
<didrocks> I'm ok, thanks
<didrocks> you?
<Laney> sssssssssssssssssssssssssuper
<pitti> Laney: do you have experience with prodstack "volume-create/attach"?
<pitti> Laney: the debci instance is bursting, 98% inode usage again, and I'm already using a loop-mounted image from the root system to hold half of the data
<pitti> but this is achingly slow
<pitti> so I wondered if these  cinder volumes are network-mounted, or actually "local" and thus fast
<hikiko> Sorry, Google doesn't recognize that email. Create an account using that address?
<hikiko> do you get this message when you login with canonical account in trello?
<hikiko> I first got it today :s
<Laney> pitti: They seem fast enough to me, but I haven't benchmarked it or anything
<pitti> Laney: ok; so local-ish, and most certainly faster than a loop-mounted image
<Laney> IS recommends using them if you need "performant IO"
<pitti> nice
<pitti> Laney: thanks
<Laney> pitti: There's a 'storage' charm that you can use instead of doing this in the deployment script
<Laney> AFAIK - I only found out about that after hacking it up
<Laney> and I think new jujus actually support this directly
<Laney> but too new for wendigo
<pitti> Laney: ah, what a shame
<pitti> well, I can toss that into setup.sh
<Laney> https://jujucharms.com/storage/precise/7
<pitti> but I'll manually set it up for now and see how it goes
<Laney> so you just add a relation to that thing and it should handle attaching/mounting for you
 * willcooke <- here in body but not mind 
<Laney> it was actually a bit annoying for me to not have that
<Laney> had to make the scripts and hooks early-exit if the thing isn't available yet
<pitti> Laney: so this isn't in juju 1.25.5, just in juju 2?
<Laney> you can use the charm on older jujus, but it supports it natively from <mumble> version
<Laney> pitti: waaaaaaaaaaait
<Laney> https://jujucharms.com/docs/1.25/storage
<Laney> laney@wendigo:~$ juju storage
<Laney> usage: juju storage [options] <command> ...
<pitti> oooh
<pitti> juju deploy cs:~axwalk/postgresql --storage data=rootfs,10G
<pitti> that looks nice
<Laney> looks like this version actually got srued to trusty in May
<Laney> so wendigo now has it
<Laney> nice!
<pitti> Laney: hm,  this only supports "rootfs", "tmpfs", or "loop"?
<pitti> this is a bit sad, I don't want it as a root fs, but as a "real" file system somewhere in, say, /srv/
<pitti> maybe that's just confusing, as instances already have their own root fs
<Laney> pitti: I see an 'ebs-ssd' thing in 'juju storage pool list'
<Laney> that sounds something like cinder
<pitti> ah
<pitti> Laney: anyway, I'm trying with nova volume-{create,attach} for now as I don't want to re-deploy the debci instance
<pitti> (re-collecting the data takes ages)
<pitti> but if that works out, this sounds perfect for charming this up
<Laney> For now, storage is always bound to a machine or unit, depending on how it is created. In the future, we will provide an interface for unbinding storage from the machine or unit, so that it is destroyed only when the environment is destroyed. This will make it possible to detach/reattach storage as desired.
<Laney> that sounds like an annoying limitation
<sarnold> is there any way to request what kind of storage is provided? sometimes a 100iops volume is fine and sometimes you'd rather have a 10k iops volume..
<Laney> yes
<Laney> apparently
<willcooke> Laney, OT:  If it might help with your other themeing work: https://code.launchpad.net/~willcooke/ubuntu-themes/progress-bars
<Laney> hi willcooke
 * willcooke blurgs 
<Laney> merci
<Laney> I think they;re okay there
<Laney> go to bed?!?!?!
<willcooke> bloody children wont let me sleep, so locked myself away in the sanctuary of the study
<Laney> My sister and I have this high-larious memory of our dad shouting "INCONSIDERATE PIGS" at us when we were messing around while he was trying to sleep once
<Laney> she sometimes says it to Henry
<Laney> :D
<willcooke> \o/
<Laney> hey attente
<Laney> this scheme handle thing from last night
<Laney> I think it's because /usr/share/ubuntu/applications/ has no mimeinfo.cache
<Laney> is that a thing that makes sense to be?
<Laney> attente: https://paste.ubuntu.com/16942233/
<seb128> back
<seb128> hey Laney willcooke pitti
<willcooke> hey seb128, are you all fixed?
<seb128> yes!
<willcooke> woot
<seb128> new cable, works great ;-)
<seb128> how is your cold? feeling a bit better?
<pitti> hey seb128!
<pitti> seb128: moar bits now? :-)
<seb128> pitti, yeah, more than 0 is good!
<pitti> ouch
<seb128> the line didn't like the recent weather and was out of order
<seb128> but new line is also better
<seb128> the modem says it gets 34Mbits/s now
<seb128> which is better than what I had before
<willcooke> nice
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> let the 1s and 0s flow
<seb128> :-)
<andyrock> hey all
<andyrock> willcooke: script? :D
<willcooke> andyrock, done
<andyrock> thx
<Trevinho> willcooke: maybe you could add the script to canonistack with a link to trigger it? :)
<willcooke> Trevinho, an IRC bot too :)
<Trevinho> well what's easier :)
<andyrock> desrt: g_object_add_weak_pointer does not work
<andyrock> it always set the value of the weak ptr to null
<andyrock> *sets
<andyrock> desrt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16943550/
<andyrock> this prints "valid_ptr valid_ptr nil nil"
<andyrock> desrt: ah i got it, i've to initialize the pointer before.... mmm
<andyrock> g_object_add_weak_pointer should do that no? :D
<andyrock> desrt, seb128 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1506744/comments/47
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1506744 in gnome-menus (Ubuntu) "Newly installed applications do not show in the dash" [High,In progress]
<seb128> andyrock, hey, thanks, waiting for desrt to review/comment
<desrt> andyrock: did you see my review comments yesterday on irc?  I couldn't comment in the bug because you just pasted the raw patch
<attente> Laney: hey, is it not reading the mime types from /usr/share/applications/gnome-software-local-file.desktop?
<jbicha> seb128: could you rm anjuta 3.20 from y-proposed? anjuta needs a simple rebuild against webkitgtk for webkitgtk to migrate
<seb128> jbicha, what's the issue with the version in proposeD?
<jbicha> it depends on libwebkit2gtk-3.0-25 instead of libwebkit2gtk-4...
<ogra_> (time for a snap ;) )
 * ogra_ whistles innocently
<seb128> jbicha, unsure what's the difference between those and which one is correct ... can't you just do a rebuild using the right version?
<seb128> ogra_, yeah, because who needs translations or documentation to work :p
<ogra_> TGIF ;)
<jbicha> webkit2gtk 3 is obsolete, anjuta is the last package depending on it and the webkitgtk package in -proposed no longer builds webkit2gtk 3
<jbicha> anjuta just needs a rebuild, but we can't do that since anjuta 3.20 autosynced from Debian and needs GTK 3.20
<seb128> no it doesn't?
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/anjuta/2:3.20.0-1
<seb128> it built it seems
<jbicha> ok, let me look some more
<Laney> attente: that doesn't have the scheme handler for appstream
<attente> ah, ok... so what should be updating that? should there be a dpkg trigger there?
<Laney> not sure how it can work
<Laney> maybe desrt has an idea
<andyrock> desrt: yeah and i fixed that
<andyrock> or i forgot to move to FALSE :O
<andyrock> desrt: nope i'm returning FALSE
 * qengho afk. kid lunch.
 * ogra_ wonders what sauce qengho has with his "kid lunch" 
<qengho> ogra_: Son's birthday. Had lunch with him at school.
<ogra_> :)
<pitti> ogra_: Jägersoße?
<ogra_> haha
<andyrock> seb128: regarding this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/1582430
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1582430 in unity (Ubuntu) "spinning wheel when opening Rhythmbox from Dash/Launcher WHEN it is already playing music" [Medium,In progress]
<andyrock> the easiest way is to change the desktop file for Rhythmbox
<andyrock> to org.gnome.Rhythmbox3 and to make it DbusActivable
<andyrock> seb128: any idea why is not like that right now?
<andyrock> seb128: we can workadound it in bamf but it's not that easy
<josh98> hi. 16.04 seems to lack the ability to selectively remove amazon the way that was present in previous builds (search for amazon in dash, then right click on it and remove). who here knows the best way to do it or has superior google-fu?
<ogra_> the reason might be that the amazon stuff is off by default in 16.04 ?
<a1fa> andyrock:
<andyrock> ?
<a1fa> josh98: unity-tweak
<a1fa> andyrock: how bad was the show desktop lunch?
<a1fa> err bug*
<a1fa> lunch is on my mind
<andyrock> what you mean how bad?
<josh98> alfa: ubuntu software reviews say that unity-tweak comes bundled with amazon app. wth?
<josh98> alfa: also it looks like very early alpha software
<josh98> alfa: either way, thank you for the suggestion
<andyrock> a1fa: we already proposed a fix for that bug. show desktop is still buggy but I'll try to improve it
<willcooke> gnight all
 * willcooke -> bed
<a1fa> josh98: are you trying to disable amazon integration?
<a1fa> andyrock: there is another bug, with the top bar hiding items under it
<a1fa> not sure how to replicate it
<andyrock> a1fa: please open a new bug on lp
<a1fa> i will, was hoping to figure out how to replicate
<a1fa> oh i may have opened it already
<a1fa> let me check
<a1fa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1581912
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1581912 in unity (Ubuntu) "Specific NVIDIA driver settings in xorg.conf will cause issues with Unity Panel" [Undecided,New]
<a1fa> i was able to do it with a specific nvidia setting in xorg
<a1fa> but it happens without it on random
<a1fa> ah looks like my laptop had "    Option "AllowEmptyInitialConfiguration" "True"
<a1fa> so so far its only if this is enabled
<a1fa> will it bug the top ba
<a1fa> +r
<andyrock> ok I'll try to reproduce the bug next week
<andyrock> eow for me :D
<josh98> alfa: yes. i want amazon completely uninstalled
<a1fa> josh98: you cant uninstall it, you can disable the unity integration
<a1fa> no big deal, when its disabled, its disabled for good
<josh98> alfa: can we disable the unity integration of just amazon, and leave other integration intact?
<whlai> Have two monitors working at greeter (sometimes) but after login there's only one, and the second is not detected. Any ideas?
<whlai> shoot, just saw that I'm off topic
<whlai> sorry
<bdrung> pitti, here you go: https://github.com/bdrung/systemd/commit/2b824ccae61142cbcdaf251c2d3c996f933e217a
<bdrung> time to head to bed
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-06-04
<jhenke> Hi, did anybody succeed to boot xenial in a KVM vm with vga virtio (aka virgl)? Here it sadly never gets past the plymouth oot screen
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-05-29
<oSoMoN> good day everyone!
<jibel> morning
<didrocks> hey jibel
<jibel> Salut didrocks
<Trevinho> hi oSoMoN, jibel and didrocks
<didrocks> hey Trevinho
<oSoMoN> good morning jibel, didrocks, Trevinho
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<duflu> Morning
<duflu> ... morning
<oSoMoN> good morning seb128
<seb128> evening duflu!
<seb128> hey oSoMoN
<seb128> how is everyone today?
<didrocks> hey duflu, seb128
<Trevinho> hey seb128
<seb128> hey Trevinho, had a fun w.e in Bali?
<seb128> still there?
<Trevinho> yes seb128... I've been in Nusa Lembongan, a small island close by. Very nice
<Trevinho> but i'm leaving on 1st
<seb128> k
<jamesh> When I think of Bali, I usually think of Aussie bogans going on holiday.  I'm sure there is some nice places away from the resorts though.
<duflu> Trevinho: Do you own a Bintang beer shirt yet?
<Trevinho> duflu: ahahaha, no I refuse to do that, I guess it's the Australians' mark.
<Trevinho> duflu: I only own many boxes of bintag, but no other signs :-D
<duflu> Trevinho: Yes, some might call them bogans
<duflu> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bogan
<Trevinho> jamesh: yes... In fact my base location is Ubud... Exactly as you say. So, it's way far from Aussie's mess, real Bali, lots of expats but doing Yoga or just working here...
<Trevinho> Just a nice place in the middle of the jungle and rice fields.
<duflu> To be fair, I grew up at least half bogan. I have some love for them
<Trevinho> I've always avoided to dress things that others might have... And, although that logo is nice.... I think I won't get it. Even if.... In Italy isn't really known, so I might get one back
 * duflu is reminded of a Sting song, and then realizes it refers to Barley, not Bali
<oSoMoN> that was a quiet day…
<seb128> indeed, night desktopers!
<oSoMoN> good night desktopers!
<jbicha> robert_ancell: slick-greeter is in Ubuntu and Debian now, it looks like Ubuntu Budgie will be switching from lightdm-gtk-greeter to it
<robert_ancell> jbicha, nice
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-05-30
<cute_swedish5447> bug ticket issued 03-21-2017 ===>https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838...yea you heard that right fucking months ago!! supposed to be fixed june 05, 2017..basically it just randomly freezes your screen without notice like a mother fucker!!! who said windows was better than linux pffffff you should fucking enjoy your pc freezing without notice for months and like it motherfucker!! qu
<cute_swedish5447> bug ticket issued 03-21-2017 ===>https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838...yea you heard that right fucking months ago!! supposed to be fixed june 05, 2017..basically it just randomly freezes your screen without notice like a mother fucker!!! who said windows was better than linux pffffff you should fucking enjoy your pc freezing without notice for months and like it motherfucker!! qu
<schnurr2139> bug ticket issued 03-21-2017 ===>https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838...yea you heard that right fucking months ago!! supposed to be fixed june 05, 2017..basically it just randomly freezes your screen without notice like a mother fucker!!! who said windows was better than linux pffffff you should fucking enjoy your pc freezing without notice for months and like it motherfucker!! quickta
<jason7260> bug ticket issued 03-21-2017 ===>https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838...yea you heard that right fucking months ago!! supposed to be fixed june 05, 2017..basically it just randomly freezes your screen without notice like a mother fucker!!! who said windows was better than linux pffffff you should fucking enjoy your pc freezing without notice for months and like it motherfucker!! quicktalk
<jason7260> bug ticket issued 03-21-2017 ===>https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838...yea you heard that right fucking months ago!! supposed to be fixed june 05, 2017..basically it just randomly freezes your screen without notice like a mother fucker!!! who said windows was better than linux pffffff you should fucking enjoy your pc freezing without notice for months and like it motherfucker!! quicktalk
<schnurr2139> bug ticket issued 03-21-2017 ===>https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838...yea you heard that right fucking months ago!! supposed to be fixed june 05, 2017..basically it just randomly freezes your screen without notice like a mother fucker!!! who said windows was better than linux pffffff you should fucking enjoy your pc freezing without notice for months and like it motherfucker!! quickta
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1674838 in linux-hwe-edge (Ubuntu) "kernel BUG at /build/linux-7LGLH_/linux-4.10.0/include/linux/swapops.h:129" [Undecided,In progress]
<lucy_378370> bug ticket issued 03-21-2017 ===>https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838...yea you heard that right fucking months ago!! supposed to be fixed june 05, 2017..basically it just randomly freezes your screen without notice like a mother fucker!!! who said windows was better than linux pffffff you should fucking enjoy your pc freezing without notice for months and like it motherfucker!! quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: f
<EMRE4658> bug ticket issued 03-21-2017 ===>https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838...yea you heard that right fucking months ago!! supposed to be fixed june 05, 2017..basically it just randomly freezes your screen without notice like a mother fucker!!! who said windows was better than linux pffffff you should fucking enjoy your pc freezing without notice for months and like it motherfucker!! quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: xclae
<saturday8440> bug ticket issued 03-21-2017 ===>https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838...yea you heard that right fucking months ago!! supposed to be fixed june 05, 2017..basically it just randomly freezes your screen without notice like a mother fucker!!! who said windows was better than linux pffffff you should fucking enjoy your pc freezing without notice for months and like it motherfucker!! quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: 
<lucy_378370> bug ticket issued 03-21-2017 ===>https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838...yea you heard that right fucking months ago!! supposed to be fixed june 05, 2017..basically it just randomly freezes your screen without notice like a mother fucker!!! who said windows was better than linux pffffff you should fucking enjoy your pc freezing without notice for months and like it motherfucker!! quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: m
<EMRE4658> bug ticket issued 03-21-2017 ===>https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838...yea you heard that right fucking months ago!! supposed to be fixed june 05, 2017..basically it just randomly freezes your screen without notice like a mother fucker!!! who said windows was better than linux pffffff you should fucking enjoy your pc freezing without notice for months and like it motherfucker!! quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: ochos
<saturday8440> bug ticket issued 03-21-2017 ===>https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838...yea you heard that right fucking months ago!! supposed to be fixed june 05, 2017..basically it just randomly freezes your screen without notice like a mother fucker!!! who said windows was better than linux pffffff you should fucking enjoy your pc freezing without notice for months and like it motherfucker!! quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: 
<mishka5727> bug ticket issued 03-21-2017 ===>https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838...yea you heard that right fucking months ago!! supposed to be fixed june 05, 2017..basically it just randomly freezes your screen without notice like a mother fucker!!! who said windows was better than linux pffffff you should fucking enjoy your pc freezing without notice for months and like it motherfucker!! quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: dobey FourDoll
<mishka5727> bug ticket issued 03-21-2017 ===>https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838...yea you heard that right fucking months ago!! supposed to be fixed june 05, 2017..basically it just randomly freezes your screen without notice like a mother fucker!!! who said windows was better than linux pffffff you should fucking enjoy your pc freezing without notice for months and like it motherfucker!! quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: PaulW2U Sweets
<Guest-146007> bug ticket issued 03-21-2017 ===>https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838...yea you heard that right fucking months ago!! supposed to be fixed june 05, 2017..basically it just randomly freezes your screen without notice like a mother fucker!!! who said windows was better than linux pffffff you should fucking enjoy your pc freezing without notice for months and like it motherfucker!! quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: jhernandez_ 
<dark_eyes8521> bug ticket issued 03-21-2017 ===>https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838...yea you heard that right fucking months ago!! supposed to be fixed june 05, 2017..basically it just randomly freezes your screen without notice like a mother fucker!!! who said windows was better than linux pffffff you should fucking enjoy your pc freezing without notice for months and like it motherfucker!! quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: FJKong czaj
<Guest-146007> bug ticket issued 03-21-2017 ===>https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838...yea you heard that right fucking months ago!! supposed to be fixed june 05, 2017..basically it just randomly freezes your screen without notice like a mother fucker!!! who said windows was better than linux pffffff you should fucking enjoy your pc freezing without notice for months and like it motherfucker!! quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: xclaesse Amp
<dark_eyes8521> bug ticket issued 03-21-2017 ===>https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838...yea you heard that right fucking months ago!! supposed to be fixed june 05, 2017..basically it just randomly freezes your screen without notice like a mother fucker!!! who said windows was better than linux pffffff you should fucking enjoy your pc freezing without notice for months and like it motherfucker!! quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: charles fre
<Kyla_7855> bug ticket issued 03-21-2017 ===>https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838...yea you heard that right fucking months ago!! supposed to be fixed june 05, 2017..basically it just randomly freezes your screen without notice like a mother fucker!!! who said windows was better than linux pffffff you should fucking enjoy your pc freezing without notice for months and like it motherfucker!! quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: tja
<Kyla_7855> bug ticket issued 03-21-2017 ===>https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838...yea you heard that right fucking months ago!! supposed to be fixed june 05, 2017..basically it just randomly freezes your screen without notice like a mother fucker!!! who said windows was better than linux pffffff you should fucking enjoy your pc freezing without notice for months and like it motherfucker!! quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: dak
<trevor-uk1371> bug ticket issued 03-21-2017 ===>https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838...yea you heard that right fucking months ago!! supposed to be fixed june 05, 2017..basically it just randomly freezes your screen without notice like a mother fucker!!! who said windows was better than linux pffffff you should fucking enjoy your pc freezing without notice for months and like it motherfucker!! quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: MushroomNZ 
<trevor-uk1371> bug ticket issued 03-21-2017 ===>https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838...yea you heard that right fucking months ago!! supposed to be fixed june 05, 2017..basically it just randomly freezes your screen without notice like a mother fucker!!! who said windows was better than linux pffffff you should fucking enjoy your pc freezing without notice for months and like it motherfucker!! quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: cpaelzer RA
<slayer736> bug ticket issued 03-21-2017 ===>https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838...yea you heard that right fucking months ago!! supposed to be fixed june 05, 2017..basically it just randomly freezes your screen without notice like a mother fucker!!! who said windows was better than linux pffffff you should fucking enjoy your pc freezing without notice for months and like it motherfucker!! quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: ceb
<Delvita4677> bug ticket issued 03-21-2017 ===>https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838...yea you heard that right fucking months ago!! supposed to be fixed june 05, 2017..basically it just randomly freezes your screen without notice like a mother fucker!!! who said windows was better than linux pffffff you should fucking enjoy your pc freezing without notice for months and like it motherfucker!! quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: s
<uqineies> bug ticket issued 03-21-2017 ===>https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838...yea you heard that right fucking months ago!! supposed to be fixed june 05, 2017..basically it just randomly freezes your screen without notice like a mother fucker!!! who said windows was better than linux pffffff you should fucking enjoy your pc freezing without notice for months and like it motherfucker!! quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: sarn
<gowcwoss> bug ticket issued 03-21-2017 ===>https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838...yea you heard that right fucking months ago!! supposed to be fixed june 05, 2017..basically it just randomly freezes your screen without notice like a mother fucker!!! who said windows was better than linux pffffff you should fucking enjoy your pc freezing without notice for months and like it motherfucker!! quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: ogra_ Guest99187
<pwxzb> bug ticket issued 03-21-2017 ===>https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838...yea you heard that right fucking months ago!! supposed to be fixed june 05, 2017..basically it just randomly freezes your screen without notice like a mother fucker!!! who said windows was better than linux pffffff you should fucking enjoy your pc freezing without notice for months and like it motherfucker!! quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: saturday8440 xPilgr
<gowcwoss> bug ticket issued 03-21-2017 ===>https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838...yea you heard that right fucking months ago!! supposed to be fixed june 05, 2017..basically it just randomly freezes your screen without notice like a mother fucker!!! who said windows was better than linux pffffff you should fucking enjoy your pc freezing without notice for months and like it motherfucker!! quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: flexiondotorg qe
<pwxzb> bug ticket issued 03-21-2017 ===>https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838...yea you heard that right fucking months ago!! supposed to be fixed june 05, 2017..basically it just randomly freezes your screen without notice like a mother fucker!!! who said windows was better than linux pffffff you should fucking enjoy your pc freezing without notice for months and like it motherfucker!! quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Saviq hikiko ahoney
<ygazive> bug ticket issued 03-21-2017 ===>https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838...yea you heard that right fucking months ago!! supposed to be fixed june 05, 2017..basically it just randomly freezes your screen without notice like a mother fucker!!! who said windows was better than linux pffffff you should fucking enjoy your pc freezing without notice for months and like it motherfucker!! quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: dobey ubot9 cypher
<ygazive> bug ticket issued 03-21-2017 ===>https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838...yea you heard that right fucking months ago!! supposed to be fixed june 05, 2017..basically it just randomly freezes your screen without notice like a mother fucker!!! who said windows was better than linux pffffff you should fucking enjoy your pc freezing without notice for months and like it motherfucker!! quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: siel mpt plars cim
<qritas> bug ticket issued 03-21-2017 ===>https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838...yea you heard that right fucking months ago!! supposed to be fixed june 05, 2017..basically it just randomly freezes your screen without notice like a mother fucker!!! who said windows was better than linux pffffff you should fucking enjoy your pc freezing without notice for months and like it motherfucker!! quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: fr
<qritas> bug ticket issued 03-21-2017 ===>https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838...yea you heard that right fucking months ago!! supposed to be fixed june 05, 2017..basically it just randomly freezes your screen without notice like a mother fucker!!! who said windows was better than linux pffffff you should fucking enjoy your pc freezing without notice for months and like it motherfucker!! quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: tr
<GrizzlyChris4699> bug ticket issued 03-21-2017 ===>https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838...yea you heard that right fucking months ago!! supposed to be fixed june 05, 2017..basically it just randomly freezes your screen without notice like a mother fucker!!! who said windows was better than linux pffffff you should fucking enjoy your pc freezing without notice for months and like it motherfucker!! quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: dobey Sw
<duflu> That was random. Sometimes I feel like reminding people that getting free support on a free product is a privilege rather than a right. But there's not usually any tactful place to say it.
<duflu> RAOF (or anyone): Should I have used a proper package name on this debdiff? Or does it not matter? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/1582213/comments/8
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1582213 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu Xenial) "[xenial] Bluetooth device doesn't play any sound in A2DP mode unless set to HSP/HFP first" [High,In progress]
<RAOF> duflu: the name of the patch doesn't matter.
<RAOF> That looks like you're doing an SRU?
<duflu> RAOF: Yes, is this your Clippy voice? :)
<RAOF> Heh
<duflu> RAOF: Not in a hurry at all, but if I messed something up that is holding up the process please let me know. It's been years since I did SRUs
<duflu> Many years
<RAOF> That looks pretty sensible.
<RAOF> Do all the linked bugs have their SRU paperwork?
<duflu> RAOF: Separate descriptions documented, yes
<luis30> i guess its correct in stating that ubuntu has no desire to be workable to the masses?
<luis30> i think linux is a good concept ..it would be nice if there was a distro that had that as one of its goals is to be workable for average pc users...
<luis30> i like ubuntu better than windows a lot better but i know the average pc user would not do well with it
<duflu> luis30: Many of us got started working on Ubuntu out of pure frustration that it wasn't quite good enough. I would recommend to anyone to try and turn their frustrations into a positive contribution
<duflu> That said, I think Linux desktops in general have too steep a learning curve for contributions. The processes can be too hard to learn or bother with, which is a problem. Perhaps such open source systems should aim to be scripted, so it's easier for people to fix and change things themselves
<duflu> or compiled just-in-time. Either way, a more transparent hackable system
<luis30> duflu, well maybe a paid linux distro...that is open source that won't go crazy like microsoft..maybe an option to they would have more resources to fix bugs sooner...and some simple steps to make linux more user friendly..some of the steps they could do would be rather easy to change...
<luis30> like installing should be auto gdebi or like synaptic package manager...where missing dependicies are auto checked...
<luis30> if someone wants to check it they can change it
<duflu> IMHO, that's one of the many problems. Linux should use proper grammar - name software with correct capitalization and fewer abbreviations
<luis30> another thing linux people like to leave out steps when giving instructions...like if someone needs sudo like maybe sudo gdebi file.deb...dont say gdebi file.deb say sudo gdebi file.deb
<luis30> simple things can go a loooong way :P
<duflu> Yes, that's true. But we aim ideally to not need shell commands
<luis30> i hear ya
<luis30> i think it could easily be done especially if its a paid product....where more resources where available
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> good morning
<jamesh> morning didrocks, oSoMoN
<didrocks> hey jamesh, oSoMoN!
<Laney> moin
<seb128> good morning Laney & desktopers
<seb128> how are you?
<seb128> had a good long w.e?
<Laney> hey seb128
<oSoMoN> hey seb128
<Laney> hey oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> short week-end here, but good :)
<Laney> very good thanks!
<Laney> camping & walking & sun
<Laney> then some rain and wind, but that's fun in a tent too
<seb128> hey oSoMoN, I saw you yesterday, but indeed channel was very quiet
<Laney> what about you?
<Laney> oh and we disovered we'd left a candle burning at home the whole time
<Laney> since thursday O_O
<seb128> we had friends visiting during the w.e so spent some time with them and did a bbq
<seb128> oh roland garros started on sunday as well :p
<seb128> must be a big candle!
<seb128> good that it didn't burn anything else...
<Laney> like a church candle
<Laney> yeah that's what I was disturbed about
<Laney> what's that light in the corner? ....
<Laney> "oh shit!"
<oSoMoN> wow, good that it didn’t burn the house down
<duflu> 624.8% CPU
<duflu> win!
<Trevinho> duflu: I've 8 of them, I might go faster.
<Trevinho> higher*
<duflu> Trevinho, yeah same (8 threads, 4 cores). That was me playing 4K video
<Trevinho> ouch
<duflu> Trevinho, interestingly gnome-shell uses 20% CPU just to blit the image to the screen. That's pretty bad
<duflu> But I read it's improving soon
<duflu> Note that down as something Mir and Xorg both do much better than Gnome/Wayland
<abeato> infinity, hi, I woner if you saw the patch in LP: #1692494, would it be possible to include that in our klibc package?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1692494 in klibc (Ubuntu) "klibc does not support reboot arguments" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1692494
<seb128> Trevinho, didrocks, hey, did you try snaps using the gnome platform since it was renamed from runtine to platform?
<didrocks> seb128: I didn't, I guess only your demo snap is using it AFAIK, why?
<kenvandine> didrocks, it's not working anymore
<seb128> didrocks, because Ken has been building an updated platform one
<kenvandine> the content interface isn't being mounted
<seb128> and it's not working
<seb128> seems the old one is not working either
<seb128> I wonder if something went wrong during the renames
<didrocks> I thought you tried with the demo snap? I can have a look if I spot anything in the wrapper quickly
<seb128> the mountpoint is empty
<seb128> the wrapper doesn't have to do with the content mount iirc?
<didrocks> no
<didrocks> snapd does
<didrocks> once you connected them
<seb128> k, weird
<seb128> do you know if there is any debug output about that
<didrocks> last time I look, there was none
<didrocks> looked*
<seb128> my laptop still has snapd 2.16
<seb128> so I don't think it's a snapd update regression
<didrocks> kenvandine, you have 2.25, correct?
<ogra_> seb128, the running snapd binary doesnt come from the deb ...
<didrocks> seb128: well, snap --version reports 2.16?
<ogra_> seb128, tyr "snap version" to se the real running binary
<didrocks> snapd reexec
<ogra_> yeah
<seb128> $ snap --version
<seb128> snap    2.16ubuntu3
<seb128> snapd   2.16ubuntu3
<kenvandine> snap    2.26.1+17.10
<kenvandine> snapd   2.26.1+17.10
<seb128> ken is on uptodate artful
<kenvandine> and we're both seeing the same thing
<ogra_> and you are on trusty ?
<seb128> I'm on xenial
<ogra_> how do you manage to be on such an old snapd
<didrocks> mind pastebining the snapcraft.yaml?
<seb128> I didn't do updates for a while on that laptop
<ogra_> -updates gets a new one every few weeks
<seb128> didrocks, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ghex/snap-share-content/view/head:/snapcraft.yaml
<kenvandine> didrocks, even the version in the store doesn't work
<kenvandine> which i have to assume worked at some point
<didrocks> what's the share content definition?
<seb128> didrocks, snaps are on https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+snap/ghex-shared-udt
<seb128> didrocks, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ghex/snap-share-content/view/head:/snapcraft.yaml#L15?
<seb128> or what do you call definition?
<didrocks> the platform snap
<seb128> didrocks, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+junk/snap-gnome-udt/view/head:/snapcraft.yaml
<didrocks> kenvandine: so, you do have an empty gnome-platform/, correct?
<didrocks> thanks
<kenvandine> didrocks, yes
<seb128> correct
<didrocks> yeah, everything looks ok
<didrocks> so snap interfaces shows them connected?
<seb128> didrocks, you can sudo snap install --edge gnome318-udt
<didrocks> and nothing happends?
<seb128> and the snap from the build page I copied a bit earlier
<seb128> $ snap interfaces
<seb128> Slot                            Plug
<seb128> gnome318-udt:gnome318-platform  ghex-udt
<seb128> I wonder if that plug is correct
<didrocks> just one question, did you run it, get an issue, and then rerun it?
<ogra_> i dont think the content interface worked correctly in that early snapd version (that indeed doesnt explain why it doesnt work for ken either)
<didrocks> ogra_: supposed to be released in July 2016 :)
<seb128> ogra_, I tried on that box because the gnome platform was working there
<seb128> so it was to rule out a snapd update issue
<seb128> didrocks, no error that I know no
<ogra_> yeah
<didrocks> seb128: I'm asking because you need to clear the namespace
<didrocks> so, if you run it once
<didrocks> get missing slot connection
<didrocks> connect it
<didrocks> rerun it
<didrocks> it will fail
 * didrocks installs the snaps
<didrocks> cannot change current working directory to the original directory: No such file or directory
<didrocks> is that what you get? ^
<kenvandine> no
<seb128> no, I don't see any error here
<kenvandine> i got nothing
<didrocks> devmode?
<kenvandine> no
<didrocks> weird
<didrocks> that's what I'm getting here
<didrocks> installed the 2 snaps
<seb128> sudo snap install --devmode ghex-udt_git_..
<didrocks> connect them
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> so, devmode for seb
<kenvandine> ah, i didn't try devmode :)
<didrocks> I'm not in devmode
<didrocks> nice, reinstalling without remove it in devmode is exposing more snapd bugs
<didrocks> $ sudo snap install --devmode ghex-udt_git_amd64.snap
<didrocks> 2017-05-30T16:33:22+02:00 INFO cannot auto connect ghex-udt:unity7 to core:unity7: (plug auto-connection), existing connection state "ghex-udt:unity7 core:unity7" in the way
<seb128> isn't devmode needed to use content sharing if snaps don't come from the same provider?
 * didrocks remove and reinstalled
<didrocks> seb128: I don't think so
<kenvandine> oh, i think you are right
<kenvandine> but still, you used devmode and had the same results :)
<didrocks> still the same issue
<didrocks> I'm in /tmp
<didrocks> ok, out of /tmp, no bug
<seb128> bah, now ghex starts
<kenvandine> i think content sharing is only for same provider
<didrocks> starts here
<seb128> but ls of the mountdir is still emty
<seb128> empty
<kenvandine> weird
<didrocks> well
<seb128> /snap/ghex/current/gnome-runtime
<kenvandine> oh, because it can access the root fs
<seb128> platform
<didrocks> it's in a mount namespace
<didrocks> you can't see it like that :)
<kenvandine> snap run --shell ghex-udt
<didrocks> yep
<kenvandine> should show the contents right?
<didrocks> ls into that subshell ^
<kenvandine> yes
<didrocks> $ ls /snap/ghex-udt/x1/gnome-platform/
<didrocks> etc  lib  metasbin  usr  var
<didrocks> so, yeah, working
<kenvandine> ok... so i guess my problem was lack of devmode
<kenvandine> since they aren't from the same provider
<didrocks> kenvandine: let me retry without devmode
<didrocks> just to confirm
 * didrocks removes the snap
<seb128> same, works now
<seb128> I think my issue was that I run the command first
<seb128> got the error
<seb128> then did the connect
<didrocks> didn't clear the namespace…
<seb128> and that didn't work
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> reported many times
<seb128> maybe the helper message should mention the workaround :p
<kenvandine> i'll test with my new snap in a few
<kenvandine> thanks guys
<didrocks> seb128: "nice" :/ the tutorials does TBH
<seb128> like "remove, reinstall"
<kenvandine> i was running it to get the exact command to run to connect it :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: works in non devmode here
<didrocks> so, only with --dangerous
<kenvandine> yeah
<didrocks> I guess it's the namespace clearing as for seb128 ^
<didrocks> (that's why I explicitely asked if you run the command before connecting…)
<didrocks> the weird thing is that I read that it's not needed anymore a couple of weeks ago in their email
<didrocks> (also, the "run a command from /tmp" error message isn't really clear)
<seb128> didrocks, thanks for the help
<didrocks> yw :)
<didrocks> glad that it's only this TBH
<seb128> it had been a while, I had forgotten about those annoying details
<seb128> yeah, me too
<didrocks> feel free to open a PR or merge the message
<didrocks> better than nothing I guess
<seb128> will do
<seb128> is there a bug open about that on snapd?
<seb128> just to reference in a comment
<didrocks> yes
 * seb128 looks
<kenvandine> bingo
<didrocks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-platform/+bug/1671421
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1671421 in Ubuntu App Platform "app keeps asking installing ubuntu-app-platform and connecting platform interface" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> fix is: "sudo /usr/lib/snapd/snap-discard-ns <snap_name>"
<seb128> shrug
<didrocks> hum, Xiao opened it at the wrong place
<seb128> I was going to say, we should probably have something reported against snapd
<didrocks> I did ask though to add multiple tasks…
<didrocks> added the correct tasks
<seb128> oh oh oh
<seb128> it's meeting time!
<seb128> Roll call: andyrock, dgadomski, didrocks, duflu (out), jbicha, jamesh (out), jibel/heber, kenvandine, laney, oSoMoN, seb128, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
 * didrocks was expecting "christmas" with this intro
<kenvandine> :)
<heber> o/
<seb128> :-)
<didrocks> where is Trevinho? :)
<oSoMoN> o/
<seb128> laaate
<seb128> ok, let's get started
<seb128> #topic andyrock
<jbicha> o/
<seb128> oh, ups
<seb128> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue May 30 15:32:09 2017 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<seb128> better :-)
<seb128> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: andyrock
<seb128> he sent an email saying he's stucked in traffic so here is his update
<seb128> # I m adding unit tests to the changes done on software-properties for live-patch
<seb128> # finished the Ubuntu sso dialogue
<seb128> # self review and 360
<seb128> # eow
<seb128> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: dgadomski
<seb128> dgadomski, hey
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> * I was involved mostly in non-desktop issues this week
<dgadomski> * published a darktable classic-confinement snap, using it on a daily basis
<dgadomski> eof
<seb128> thanks dgadomski
<dgadomski> thanks
<seb128> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: didrocks
<seb128> didrocks, lut
<didrocks> hey
<didrocks> * AWS related work:
<didrocks>   - Got some issues and blocked on a particular missing mqtt bug, waiting on Amazon answer (the code isn't opensource, so I can't debug it myself). Currently blocked on this.
<didrocks>   - Everyone had access to the new features had their pre-beta cred revoked for a couple of days. Then, when things went back on, had to recreate from scratch all contents.
<didrocks>   - Enhance both our core and sample snaps so that bootstrapping is way easier.
<didrocks>   - Their 0.9 rollout was backward incompatible both in code and configuration, realizing that 0.8 wasn't working with it in weird and subtle ways, then getting access the next day with 0.9 and remake the snaps with the updated content. (So, now back to the first bullet point bug!)
<didrocks>   - Sync up with Jamie S. on security side, preparing an easy snap for him so that he doesn't fall into all those traps.
<didrocks> * HR: self and peer reviews
<didrocks> * 4 days week
<didrocks> .
<seb128> thanks didrocks
<seb128> #topic duflu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: duflu
<seb128> * PulseAudio:
<seb128>   - SRU of A2DP Bluetooth audio fixes to xenial:
<seb128>     . Produced, tested and proposed the SRU for xenial.
<seb128>     . Might not be the final word, but it's still not even in proposed yet. Please wait.
<seb128>   - Spent time testing and investigating audio noise on Dell Sputnik:
<seb128>     https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1654448
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1654448 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "XPS 13 9360 and 9350, Realtek ALC3246, Headphone audio hiss" [Medium,Confirmed]
<seb128>   - Completed review of the hottest Pulse bugs (summary in Trello). Interestingly a couple more of the top hottest Pulse bugs might also be resolved by that SRU.
<seb128> * BlueZ:
<seb128>   - Spent time trying to backport upstream bluez fixes to xenial in order to fix connection problems slowing the testing of pulseaudio fixes. No joy yet, but I also stopped trying.
<seb128>   - Completed review of the hottest BlueZ bugs (summary in Trello).
<seb128> * ubuntu-themes: Completed a full pass through the 200+ bug backlog. Closed around 30, and set 98 more to expire in July.
<seb128> * gnome-shell: Daily bug deduplication and triage.
<seb128> * Mir:
<seb128>   - Dipped back into Mir briefly to tidy up the release of 0.26.3, which is now in artful, and soon xenial.
<seb128>   - Prepared Mir trunk for rebranching 0.27 in future (never released but is large). I only jumped in because I kept hearing that was the plan, but nobody had prepared the project for it.
<seb128> * Video acceleration: Just starting to think about this properly now. No news.
<seb128> #topic jbicha
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: jbicha
<seb128> jbicha, hey
<jbicha> • Upstreamed appstream metadata for GNOME's Cantarell font
<jbicha> • Worked with upstream to add working appstream metadata to Lohit (Indic) fonts and packaged the latest versions in Ubuntu
<jbicha> • Figured out why Ubuntu's GNOME Software home page is missing the Add-ons subcategories for Fonts and Input Sources and let x_imion know.
<jbicha> • Added Tweak Tool switch to move window buttons to the left or right. LP: #1010851
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1010851 in Baltix "[PATCH] An option to Gnome Tweak Tool to move window buttons to the Left or the Right side" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1010851
<jbicha> eof
<seb128> thanks jbicha
<seb128> #topic jamesh
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: jamesh
<seb128> jamesh, you around? I don't think I got your update but maybe will did and didn't forward it to me?
<seb128> seems not, ok let's move on
<seb128> #topic jibel/heber
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: jibel/heber
<heber> Hey guys! for the QA side:
<seb128> jibel said that heber would be there
<seb128> hey heber :-)
<heber> - Added upgrades from Xenial to Zesty and Artful
<heber> - Submitted fix for Ubiquity tests but there are still some issues to investigate.
<heber> - ISO, ubiquity and upgrade tests results  are being reported to Grafana dashboard. Though there is an issue in the metrics to solve for ISO results.
<heber> EOF
<seb128> thanks heber
<seb128> #topic kenvandine
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: kenvandine
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<kenvandine> * gnome-3-24 xenial platform snap is available on LP, however in testing the content interface is not being mounted.  I finally tested gnome318-udt from the store and reproduced the same issue.  Perhaps something has changed in snap, or it's broken in artful, investigating now.
<kenvandine> * Self review
<kenvandine> * Processed the data from the OMG Ubuntu poll and drafted an email to share with GNOME engagement team as well as a blog post to be published soon.
<kenvandine> * Short week, US holiday yesterday
<kenvandine> eof
<kenvandine> oh, that's outdated :)
<seb128> lol
<kenvandine> thanks to didrocks and seb128 to help figure out the snap problem
<seb128> :-)
<didrocks> yw!
<seb128> yw
<kenvandine> that's it for me
<seb128> thanks kenvandine
<seb128> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Laney
<seb128> Laney, hey
<Laney> • 3.5 day week (yay)
<Laney> • Set up asgen environment in lxd, adapt backports (mustache-d, meson, lmdb, gir-to-d, ...) & stuff to requirements of trunk on xenial, some tweaks to make arbitrary prefixes work (just finished that 2 minutes ago)
<Laney> ∘ that is all epic yak shaving - now I can actually do work on this stuff again
<Laney> • ubuntu-dev-tools: Fix for retrying builds in non-dev release / non release pockets, fix unit tests, some tweaks after git conversion, upload to exp
<Laney> • Some more theme reviews
<Laney> • Self review @ HR
<Laney> • Some cycle planning / work to be done discussions
<Laney> ☁
<seb128> thanks Laney
<seb128> topic #oSoMoN
<seb128> oSoMoN, hey
<seb128> ups
<seb128> #topic oSoMoN
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: oSoMoN
<seb128> hey oSoMoN :-)
<oSoMoN> hey
<oSoMoN> • chromium updates in PPAs: beta to 59.0.3071.71, dev to 60.0.3107.4
<oSoMoN> • chromium 59 should be promoted to stable this week, will follow closely to have it pushed to artful and security pockets for supported releases ASAP
<oSoMoN> • completed self and peers review
<oSoMoN> • working on a chromium-browser snap (currently built from the debs)
<oSoMoN> • bought a chromecast device to investigate bug #1621753, struggling to get it set up atm
<oSoMoN> EOF
<ubot5> bug 1621753 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Google Cast no longer finds Chromecast device" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1621753
<seb128> thanks oSoMoN
<jbicha> oSoMoN: will the 59 SRU use gtk3?
<seb128> oSoMoN, I still have your chromium update on my list, sorry for the delay
<oSoMoN> jbicha, yes
<oSoMoN> seb128, you mean libreoffice?
<jbicha> yay! :)
<seb128> oSoMoN, DOH
<seb128> yes :-)
<oSoMoN> :)
<seb128> thanks oSoMoN
<seb128> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: seb128
<jbicha> chromium was the last gtk2 app on my computer
<seb128> oh, sorry, jbicha asked a question
<seb128> and got replied
<seb128> bah, will teach me to type my status update at the same time and now following :p
<seb128> • thursday was a day off in France, enjoyed the weather
<seb128> • some meetings and discussions about team plans for the cycle
<seb128> • tested/debugged gnome platform snap with Ken
<seb128> • HR reviews
<seb128> • joined a meeting about desktop QA
<seb128> </week>
<seb128> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: tkamppeter
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<tkamppeter> - CUPS: Print queue auto-creation bugs got all fixed by Mike Sweet (author of CUPS).
<tkamppeter> - CUPS: Asked for printer list filtering feature for enterprise networks, where many DNS-SD-reported network printers can clutter print dialogs. Johannes Meixner, printing guru of SUSE, agrees with the suggestion, Mike Sweet did not answer yet.
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Worked out roadmap for the development of cups-browsed taking into account the new queue auto-creation facility of CUPS.
<tkamppeter> - system-config-printer: Submitted all Ubuntu patches upstream, upstream maintainer (Red Hat) accepted them immediately and without changes. Merged Ubuntu package with all Debian changes and updated it to newest upstream GIT snapshot with all patches included. Patches are for driverless printing support, silencing console, and minor fixes.
<tkamppeter> - Google Summer of Code 2017: Mentoring the students who already started some coding, planning of the student projects.
<tkamppeter> - rawtherapee: Updated to 5.1 in Universe (More as a user, I use it to fix some photos here and there, saw the announcement on DPReview some weeks ago).
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<seb128> thanks tkamppeter
<seb128> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Trevinho
<seb128> Trevinho, hey
<Trevinho> · Wrote a blog post about GNOME theming call for testing
<Trevinho> · 360 and self reviews...
<Trevinho> · Fixed appmenu titlebar theming
<Trevinho> · Fixed headerbar buttons border-radius in Radiance
<Trevinho> · Fixed mutter new experimental monitor configs to ignore hotplug_mode_update in VMs
<Trevinho> · Studying all the mutter, gnome-shell code for fractional scaling and looking in libgnome-shell code to support missing elements
<Trevinho>  - EOF 🏄
<seb128> waouh, he's around
<seb128> i'm impressed :-)
<Trevinho> seb128: sure I am...
<didrocks> well done!
<seb128> thanks Trevinho
<Trevinho> I was waiting for you guys... ;-)
<seb128> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: robert_ancell
<seb128> - GNOME Software paid support patch upstreaming
<seb128> - Started on app permission in GNOME Software (i.e. slots and plugs in the snap world)
<seb128> - Working on getting the GDM greeter working in LightDM
<seb128> #topic aob
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: aob
<seb128> I think that was it
<seb128> did I forgot anyone?
<seb128> any other topic?
<Laney> overview on the seed update status?
<Laney> is it just the gdm mir?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> last i checked still waiting for security
<seb128> do we need the lightdm/gnome-shell work?
<seb128> or what do we miss without that?
<jbicha> seb128: right now, gnome-shell has a hard dep on the gdm gir but maybe that could be removed?
<seb128> worth trying I guess
<seb128> willcooke might know the status better
<seb128> I'm going to try to get an update from him and/or robert_ancell
<jbicha> ok, I can ask Robert about that
<jbicha> or you can :)
<seb128> if you are around at the same time as he is please do
<seb128> on the channel if you can
<jbicha> sure
<seb128> I might still be aorund or at least read log
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> ok, let's trying to nag a bit people and get that moving this week
<seb128> any other topic?
<seb128> seems not...
<seb128> k, let's call it a meeting then
<seb128> thanks everyone
<didrocks> thanks!
<seb128> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Upcoming/in-progress work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue May 30 15:53:48 2017 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2017/ubuntu-desktop.2017-05-30-15.32.moin.txt
<Laney> good meeting!
<seb128> reflect the quality of this team!
<kenvandine> :)
 * didrocks sends flowers on the path
<seb128> :-)
<oSoMoN> awesome meeting :)
<infinity> abeato: Can you submit it to Debian?
<abeato> infinity, ok, will do, which is the suggested way for that?
<infinity> abeato: File a bug with debbugs.
<abeato> infinity, got it, thanks
<gQuigs> if Unity specific packages are the only ones blocking a sync (not quite yet, but getting close), are we ok dropping the unity patches? -  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virt-manager/+bug/1667114
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1667114 in virt-manager (Ubuntu) "Merge 1:1.4.0-5 from Debian unstable to zesty" [Undecided,In progress]
<jbicha> gQuigs: do you have a screenshot of virt-manager's appindicator?
<jbicha> I've been talking with sunweaver (Mike Gabriel) from Debian MATE who is working on introducing indicator support to Debian
<jbicha> https://ftp-master.debian.org/new/ayatana-indicator-application_0.5.1-1.html
<jbicha> sunweaver: oh hi, I didn't realize you were lurking in this channel :)
<gQuigs> jbicha: nope. I don't think I've seen it... will check
<jbicha> anyway, his implementation is a little different so it's not clear yet whether it could be used by Unity
<jbicha> I think the general idea is that we aren't dropping patches or diffs from Debian for changes that help Unity support unless they are holding Ubuntu back
<jbicha> or we have a good reason to want to drop the support
<jbicha> but I don't think that's a firm policy
<gQuigs> jbicha: the icon is https://github.com/virt-manager/virt-manager/blob/master/data/icons/48x48/apps/virt-manager.png except with a grey box around it
<gQuigs> you have to enable it in Edit->Preferences
<jbicha> gQuigs: ok, but what happens when you click the icon? :)
<gQuigs> jbicha: I'm not running under gnome-shell atm, but can retest on it if it's useful
<gQuigs> it displays quit, show virt-manager, then QEMU/KVm with more options for every VM
<jbicha> gQuigs: GNOME Shell doesn't support appindicators
<jbicha> gQuigs: oh, it's just a binary dependency? then it's possible to push to Debian something like the patch at https://bugs.debian.org/863288
<ubot5> Debian bug 863288 in deluge "deluge: Recommend python-appindicator" [Wishlist,Open]
<gQuigs> jbicha: I thought they just got somewhat hidden in the bottom left, at least that's what happens with pidgin for me..
<sunweaver> jbicha: I worked on aytana-indicator-session quite a bit today.
<sunweaver> added native MATE support to it.
<sunweaver> jbicha: I am not at all through with all the indicator-* applets...
<sunweaver> only -application and -session are "done".
<sunweaver> -power looks promising.
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Thanks for attending the docs meeting. Much appreciated!
<jbicha> GunnarHj: thanks for all the work you've been doing, I've mostly just been advising :)
<GunnarHj> jbicha: But very good advices, I'd say.
<jbicha> robert_ancell: hi, we mentioned you in today (yesterday)'s meeting about whether it was feasible to drop gnome-shell's dep on gdm3 to speed switching Ubuntu to GNOME
<robert_ancell> jbicha, i.e. use lightdm?
<jbicha> currently, gnome-shell won't start if the gdm3 gir isn't installed
<robert_ancell> jbicha, we'd have to patch it to make it optional, right?
<jbicha> but gdm3's mir hasn't been approved yet (it's the last thing we need for minimal gnome-shell)
<jbicha> yes
<robert_ancell> jbicha, I can look at doing that if we're OK with using unity-greeter and the lock screen being suboptimal
<robert_ancell> I guess it's a step forward
<jbicha> I think it's up to you to look at how difficult that would be
<jbicha> but at this point, I don't think we necessarily want gdm3 in main when 17.10 is released, right?
<robert_ancell> jbicha, that's the ideal plan. I'm having some trouble getting gnome-shell to play nice as a greeter without GDM (it has rendering errors I'm not sure why are occurring).
<jbicha> or we could ask Security to excuse gdm3 for now and we can do a full MIR later if we do end up wanting gdm3 after all?
<robert_ancell> jbicha, I think that would be safest - how opposed is security to it?
<sarnold> I only barely scratched the surface of the mir
<sarnold> but it's somethin glike 100k lines of code which seems high to me
<robert_ancell> sarnold, to it's primarily a time issue?
<sarnold> yes; even though it pre-empted other reviews, it itself was pre-empted by other higher-priority issues
<jbicha> sarnold: would a temporary MIR exception be ok?
<sarnold> jbicha: those tend to become permanent quickly..
<sarnold> if upstream is reactive enough the issues you've already filed it'd probably be more reasonable to consider a temproary "go ahead and I'll only yell if it looks terrible"
<jbicha> ok, I was just exploring options and nudging a bit :)
<sarnold> yes, thanks; squeaky wheels -do- get grease, hehe
<sarnold> hrm, no motion on any of them. it was a nice long weekend in the US and most of europe so maybe I shouldn't expect too much yet, but even a "yes thanks" would have been nice
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-05-31
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<jamesh> Okay, so I've got gnome-builder to open a snapcraft project, successfully build it, and produce a snap file
<jamesh> just need to get it to show the user where the snap file is
<didrocks> good morning jamesh & others
<jamesh> hi didrocks
<MrMojit0> Is it correct that when I have installed Wine I cannot configure applications for Windows 10
<duflu> Morning didrocks. Gday jamesh
<duflu> MrMojit0: AFAIK Ubuntu does not officially offer Wine. Try the channel #winehq (https://www.winehq.org/irc)
<duflu> If it works it works, but Ubuntu does not provide the support for it
<MrMojit0> Thank you for the information and the channel I´m kinda new to the Ubuntu world :)
<didrocks> hey duflu
<andyrock> good morning
<duflu> Hey andyrock
<didrocks> hey andyrock
<willcooke> morning all
<didrocks> wb willcooke!
<didrocks> how was your extended week-end?
<willcooke> very good thanks!
<Laney> yo
<didrocks> hey Laney
<Laney> hey didrocks
<Laney> you good?
<seb128> hey Laney didrocks desktopers
<seb128> how is everyone today?
<oSoMoN> hey seb128, I’m fine and you?
<didrocks> re seb128
<didrocks> Laney: I'm great, thanks! Still some hours of lack of sleep, but otherwise, good
<didrocks> can't wait for today's rain (around 1PM)
<didrocks> you?
<Laney> hey seb128
 * Laney is good!
<Laney> did a lot of weeding at the allotment last night
<Laney> that actually wasn't good
 * Laney gets depressed
<Laney> but wait, I ate the first strawberry of this year's crop
 * Laney gets undepressed
<jamesh> hi seb128.  Sorry I forgot to send my report through to you last night.
<didrocks> first strawberry -> nice!
 * oSoMoN likes strawberries
<willcooke> duflu, koza - I can't do the BT sync meeting today, sorry
<duflu> willcooke, No problem. Actually zero BT news from me. koza?
<oSoMoN> I managed to get my chromecast set up yesterday, the initial update started downloading when I moved the router closer to the device. Much closer
<duflu> Oh, almost zero. I mentioned a little in the summary yesterday'
 * willcooke reads the meeting notes
<willcooke> (later)
<oSoMoN> it was initially located 1.5m from the router, and that apparently wasn’t close enough…
<duflu> oSoMoN, I was impressed by the FHD Chromecast in others' houses. Then tried the UHD one at mine -- weirdly faulty. Covered in grease from factory, and only ethernet worked, not wifi
 * duflu shrugs
<duflu> Hurray for easy refunds
<didrocks> oSoMoN: is it a chromecast 1 or 2?
<didrocks> and busy wifi signals close to you?
<oSoMoN> 2nd gen, but not the Ultra
<oSoMoN> not that many signals, I mean I never had problems with any of my devices before that
<didrocks> weird that in my busy wifi place, I have better results with the 1.
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> I do have problems with my laptop, but never with my chromecast (1)
<duflu> I'm also not impressed that a consumer device like that can't be configured without a Google account (and thus google tracking everything)
<duflu> Same with Android really
<oSoMoN> yeah, that sucks (and it actually requires an android device too, can’t do the initial set up from chrome on linux)
<Laney> but did you reproduce the bug? :-)
<jamesh> It is definitely a walled garden
<Laney> hey jamesh
<duflu> Of course you can create a dummy account, set it up for guest mode and done, I guess
<oSoMoN> Laney, I did, yes! now looking into fixing it
<didrocks> duflu: well, part of their strategy, I think you know what you get when buying such products
<jamesh> While the Chromecast is essentially just displaying web pages, you can't get it to display arbitrary pages by URL: you need to ask it to display an "application ID", which causes it to ping Google and ask it for the URL of the application ID
<duflu> didrocks: Yes. Everything is free from Google so long as you pay with a little of your soul
<jamesh> duflu: guest mode actually requires a connection to Google
<jamesh> and you only need it if you want people not connected to your wifi to be able to control the chromecast
<jamesh> hi Laney
<duflu> jamesh: Ha, yes of course
<jamesh> duflu: in Guest mode, rather than talking directly to the Chromecast over wifi, the RPC goes via Google's servers.  The pairing is done by the PIN displayed on the idle screen, or broadcast via ultrasonics through the TV speaker
<jamesh> i.e. proof that you're sitting in front of the device the Chromecast is plugged into
<oSoMoN> I’m definitely not going to use it for anything else but testing, it’s easy enough to plug my laptop into the TV to play content
<duflu> oSoMoN: Also bonus feature: If your TV is on a different input and someone starts using the Chromecast it will instruct the TV to switch to Chromecast
<duflu> No touching remote controls
<willcooke> (if your TV supports CEC)
<jamesh> There's no way to restrict access to people who are connected to your wifi: disabling guest mode makes no difference there
<duflu> Yes
<oSoMoN> man, that device is *evil*
<duflu> Heh. Didn't Google stop using the line "don't be evil"?
<duflu> Maybe not. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Don%27t_be_evil
<duflu> It really was a low bar to set
<seb128> jamesh, no worry for the meeting notes, maybe send them anyway for the record if you have them, otherwise try to remember next week
<willcooke> please cc me for the newsletter on Friday ^
<jamesh> okay
<seb128> thx
<oSoMoN> « in October 2015, the motto was replaced in the Alphabet corporate code of conduct by the phrase "Do the right thing" »
<oSoMoN> now that’s better, of course it’s the right thing to do from a business perspective
<MrMojit0> What is better to download and install 16.04 2 LTS or 17.04? Are there any considerations I need to keep in mind?
<jamesh> MrMojit0: what is more important to you? Having the latest and greatest, or having a more relaxed upgrade schedule?
<jamesh> as a non-LTS release, 17.04 will only be supported until January next year, so you'd need to upgrade to 17.10 before then
<MrMojit0> jamesh: I´m new so aldo I´m going to use Ubuntu I need to make sure I´m protect well and the support is there when I need have support. So it´s not gonna be.. o your running 17.04, sorry no support there yet or manual available
<jamesh> MrMojit0: 16.04 is a long term support release, so it will continue to be supported for 5 years after release (until 2021), and can be directly upgraded to the next LTS release (18.04 next year)
<jamesh> MrMojit0: from what you say, the LTS release might be the better choice for you.
<MrMojit0> jamesh: So you suggest 17.04 LTS
<fossfreedom> MrMojit0, 16.04 is the LTS release - from what you said that is what you should consider using.
<duflu> willcooke, forgot to take notes, but did update the important card in Trello
<duflu> With notes :)
<duflu>  Other topics are already covered by other existing cards in the 17.10 desktop board
<duflu> -are +were
<willcooke> thanks duflu, great work on Bluetooth, much appreciated
<duflu> Nothing is moving yet. Don't thank me :)
<duflu> Night
<willcooke> MrMojit0, Just FYI you should checkout the #ubuntu channel as well.  You'll be able to get a lot of info from there.
<MrMojit0> willcooke: I´m also idle in that channel. I thought this would be the main channel for desktop/laptop
<MrMojit0> Thank you anyways for the advice
<willcooke> MrMojit0, this is mainly a channel for developers working on the desktop, rather than users of the desktop.  But we're a friendly bunch :)
<MrMojit0> willcooke: Thank you I will keep that in mind for when I have questions
<jbicha> good morning
<willcooke> morning jbicha
<oSoMoN> good morning jbicha
<MrMojit0> Goodmorning
<Beret> willcooke, how goes the gnome transition?
<willcooke> hey Beret, its coming along.  Waiting on a security review to complete on gdm and then I think we're about there.  Some more testing with LightDM and Wayland needed as well, and that's going on too
<Beret> willcooke, too early for us to be kicking the tires?
<willcooke> Beret, yeah, but not by much.  We have some PPAs, but really I'd not recommend that as a good way to play with it.  We'll be sure to put the word out once those last few issues are sorted and if you can wait another week or so I think it'd be preferable
<Beret> ok, will do, thanks for the udpate
<Beret> update
<kenvandine> seb128, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+junk/snap-gnome-3-24/view/head:/snapcraft.yaml
<kenvandine> works well
<seb128> kenvandine, great
<kenvandine> and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+junk/ghex-snap-gnome-3-24/view/head:/snapcraft.yaml
<kenvandine> for the ghex snap
<kenvandine> requires my branch of snapcraft-desktop-helpers
<seb128> did you test on xenial as well?
<kenvandine> not yet
<kenvandine> local builds are arful are good
<seb128> I can do that tomorrow if you awnt
<seb128> great
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> i can do it this afternoon as well
<seb128> I guess we can both test, doesn't hurt :-)
<kenvandine> annoying that we need those work arounds still :(
<kenvandine> seb128, latest ghex snap isn't built on LP yet, waiting for it to notice the branch changed
<seb128> kenvandine, k
<kenvandine> seb128, it's built now
<seb128> great
 * kenvandine is annoyed that his laptop has a key that closes the current window
<kenvandine> no modifier...
<kenvandine> just the key next to the refresh key... closes the current window :)
 * kenvandine lost lots of tabs
<willcooke> ctrl-shift-t ftw
<kenvandine> no... chrome didn't try to restore the tab
<kenvandine> and it didn't remember the tabs that got closed
<kenvandine> grrr
<kenvandine> i don't recall ever hitting this before... maybe that key didn't work in unity :)
<kenvandine> it's between the volume up and the refresh keys... just waiting to accidentally be hit
<kenvandine> i use both of those keys often, over the past 2 years i must have accidentally hit it...
<oSoMoN> I got chromecast to work in chromium, yay
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, woot
<willcooke> nicely done oSoMoN
<seb128> oSoMoN, woot :-)
<oSoMoN> yeah, the patch was quite simple, figuring out how to set up the chromecast device was the hard part :)
<willcooke> haha
<willcooke> Must be about time to do some "testing" of Netflix about now then?
<oSoMoN> there’s a patch to enable loading the widevine plugin installed by chrome, but I haven’t tested it (don’t have a netflix subscription)
<oSoMoN> willcooke, feedback welcome if you have netflix
<jbicha> oSoMoN: do you have a ppa with that widevine patch?
<mdeslaur> TIL some people don't have Netflix
<willcooke> oSoMoN, sure thing.  Can you drop me an email about how to get it installed and I'll give it a go.  Busy with finishing reviews now, so will give it a go over the weekend
<jbicha> maybe that's the secret to oSoMoN's productivity :)
<oSoMoN> jbicha, no PPA needed, the patch is in the repos already
<willcooke> :D
<mdeslaur> hehe :)
<oSoMoN> :)
<sarnold> :)
<jbicha> oSoMoN: it's already in your May 10 update?
<oSoMoN> jbicha, it should be, lemme check
<willcooke> oh, so it's literately, go to Netflix and watch a movie?  I can probably handle that.
<willcooke> literally
<oSoMoN> willcooke, see https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/zesty-working/view/head:/debian/patches/widevine-other-locations
<oSoMoN> just install the chrome deb from their website, and that should do it
<willcooke> so install Chromium and Chome on Z and it should "just" work?
<oSoMoN> in theory, yes
<willcooke> right on
<willcooke> bah, now I find myself firing up a VM and not doing reviews.
<willcooke> a pox on all your houses
<jbicha> willcooke: oSoMoN: shouldn't that work in Xenial too then?
<oSoMoN> jbicha, yes, the same patch is applied on xenial too
<willcooke> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-06-01
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: So... At-spi does have code to remove the AT_SPI_BUS X atom on shutdown, which of course happens when the user logs in, since the at-spi-bus-launcher process receives SIGTERM.
<TheMuso> However, for some reason, it is unable to open the X display to remove the property.
<robert_ancell> huh
<TheMuso> I found that out after placing a debug printf statement in the code which gets put into the seat/greeter log file, and of course the message is not in the log file. Will do some extra checking and debugging, but I'm now wondering why on cleanup the X display cannot be found.
<TheMuso> So at-spi-bus-launcher receives SIGTERM, at which cleanup is initiated, one of which is removing the AT_SPI_BUS property. XOpenDisplay is called, and if the display variable is non-NULL, the property is deleted. My debug statement was within that if block and was not executed.
<duflu> That's odd. I join a maining list, look at its archives, and find I was already authoring most of its messages
<duflu> Such are bug subscriptions
<oSoMoN> good day desktoppers!
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu, how goes?
<duflu> oSoMoN, goes OK. First day of winter, in theory :) You?
<oSoMoN> yeah, pretty good. Had a short but restful night, and spring is in full bloom here, it’s gonna be another hot and sunny day
<Trevinho> Hey oSoMoN and duflu
<oSoMoN> hey Trevinho!
<duflu> Trevinho, hello
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<andyrock> morning all!
<didrocks> hey andyrock
<oSoMoN> hey andyrock
<willcooke> morning
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<duflu> Morning seb128, all
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<oSoMoN> good morning willcooke
<didrocks> hey duflu
<didrocks> re seb128
<seb128> hey duflu oSoMoN willcooke Laney, re didrocks
<seb128> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> seb128, hello
<seb128> robert_ancell, how are you? doing extra hours or forgot to close IRC? ;-)
<didrocks> good evening robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> seb128, trying to catch up with backlog :/
<robert_ancell> And also forgot to close IRC
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, what's the status|plan of g-s and gdm/lightdm
<seb128> it's not clear to me what we are aiming for
<robert_ancell> seb128, g-s is https://trello.com/b/o3AB123B/gnome-software
<seb128> sorry
<seb128> shell
<seb128> do we plan to patch gnome-shell to not use the gdm bindings
<seb128> or to keep that and glue to lightdm at runtime?
<seb128> (would need to promote gdm?)
<robert_ancell> seb128, the patch would support both, I guess we want to make GDM a runtime dependency if we don't want it in main
<seb128> is that where we are going?
<seb128> or undecided yet?
<robert_ancell> seb128, I'm working on getting g-s to run as a greeter in LightDM (not making good progress yet), jbicha pointed out the other day that the GDM MIR is going slow too
<seb128> robert_ancell, why would gnome-software be a greeter?
<seb128> :p
<robert_ancell> seb128, !! :P
<robert_ancell> I would have hoped we would get GDM into main so we wouldn't have to consider hacking gnome-shell until we were ready to make it fully work with LightDM
<Laney> YO!
<seb128> Laney!
<Laney> soz, was at the physio
<seb128> robert_ancell, having to support gdm ir we use lightdm seems suboptimal, or is that a transition plan?
<robert_ancell> I would have thought that GDM would be fairly low security risk given it's in plenty of distros, but I guess we have to be thorough.
<seb128> I think security/MIR would probably be fine to promote gdm if we demote it before release
<seb128> but if it's stay in main they need to do their job and properly review it
<robert_ancell> I think they're worried that second step wont get done :)
<seb128> hehe
<robert_ancell> seb128, hang on, can't we just get libgdm in main and the rest of GDM in universe?
<seb128> robert_ancell, we can, but it means the gdm source is in main so security team has to support it
<seb128> though I'm never clear how they define what we support exactly in those cases
<robert_ancell> the whole source needs to be checked?
<seb128> I'm not sure what security team usually does but I wouldn't be surprised if they wanted to have a look yet
<seb128> yes
<robert_ancell> The GDM code is really spread throughout gnome-shell, I think it would be quite hard to make it conditional
<Laney> The lightdm work is to make equivalents for all of that stuff?
<robert_ancell> Laney, well, in the LightDM work we'd pass equivalent objects where the GDM ones go. I was looking then at what would need to be done to have no objects.
<robert_ancell> though perhaps you could just not load entire .js files if GDM is not there
<robert_ancell> yeah, that seems more possible
<Laney> robert_ancell: sorry, bit unclear :(
<Laney> is the plan something like -> to get the seeds updated, use gdm3 at first and then plan to go back to lightdm later
<robert_ancell> Laney, that's what I thought you guys were suggesting
<robert_ancell> Laney, actually, run gnome-shell from lightdm+unity-greeter at first, then ideally switch out unity-greeter with the fallback being to go full gdm
<willcooke> Do we need a quick LightDM HO to thrash this out?
<robert_ancell> Sure
<willcooke> Laney, seb128, robert_ancell - https://hangouts.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/will?authuser=0
<seb128> willcooke, sorry, I'm in a public place atm and didn't take my headset, I can do that in 20 min if you need me but otherwise I trust you/Laney/Robert to sort it out :-)
<Laney> sec
<seb128> those discussions make me wonder if we should switch to gdm after all, my initial understanding was that we could swap it for lightdm, not that we would need to keep libgdm/gdm in main in addition
<seb128> anyway let me know if you need me
<robert_ancell> seb128, not sure what you mean there?
<seb128> robert_ancell, I though the plan was to have only gnome-shell and lightdm on the iso/in main, not libgdm/gdm
<seb128> but I'm going to let you guys sort it out
<Laney> just commented on trello with a summary of that hangout
<seb128> thanks
<duflu> koza: Now running 5.45 debs on artful
<duflu> Flawless so far
<duflu> No PPA yet. Just built from my new git
<seb128> koza, duflu, is that about bluez? did you sort out that segfault issue?
<robert_ancell> what does <!nocheck> mean in debian/control?
<duflu> seb128: No one has the crashing device any more :)
<seb128> :-/
<seb128> robert_ancell, https://wiki.debian.org/BuildProfileSpec
<Laney> you can pass DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=nocheck
<robert_ancell> ah
<robert_ancell> because we have to remove the build-dep to be in main right?
<Laney> nope
<robert_ancell> ok, good
<Laney> only Depends and Recommends
<Laney> not Build-Depends
<robert_ancell> Laney, oh that's weird, we'd have to make it a suggests?
<Laney> the gir?
<koza> duflu, it has been good except when using that single headset. but search for segfaults, ppl over mailing lists are reporting some
<duflu> koza: Yeah, don't look too hard. Ubuntu users report problems regularly too
<koza> seb128, yes about bluez buy yeah as duflu said i do not have the crashing device anymore (headset died last week during a heavy rain :(
<koza> duflu, today we have when using ConnectProfile API search_completed_cb(), browse_cb()
<koza> duflu, there are also a few reports for 5.44 and all of them show signs of similarity
<duflu> koza, a couple of entries on errors.ubuntu.com show crashes in those
<duflu> koza: bug 1689435 and bug 1690014
<ubot5> bug 1689435 in bluez (Ubuntu) "bluetoothd crashed with SIGSEGV in browse_cb from search_completed_cb from sdp_process from search_process_cb from g_main_dispatch" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689435
<ubot5> bug 1690014 in bluez (Ubuntu) "bluetoothd crashed with SIGSEGV in sprintf() from ba2str() from update_bredr_services() from browse_cb() from search_completed_cb()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1690014
<duflu> The latter one stopped after xenial
<duflu> But the first one keeps happening
<koza> duflu, indeed. the guy who reported an issue today uses 16.04
<duflu> koza, yeah. But the important point is it's nothing new. Both crashes in those functions were happening as far back as 15.10
<koza> duflu, roger that; tempting to close as "known issue" then :-)
<koza> duflu, seriously though, as you said during the sync meeting, would be good to look at the stack traces and see if there is anything obvious
<koza> duflu, i'll do my best to find time; diving into c code might be fun
<duflu> I'm still encouraged. If you compare 16.04 to what will be in 18.04 it's dramatically better
<duflu> Identifying things to backport is very hard, and a problem for another day
<koza> indeed it is
<koza> early lunch now
<robert_ancell> woohoo, I'm running gnome-shell without gir1.2-gdm-1.0 installed
<oSoMoN> qengho, hey, IIUC the google API keys for chromium were associated to your @canonical.com e-mail address, is that correct?
<seb128> robert_ancell, well done
<seb128> brb, relocating back from coffee place
<robert_ancell> brb too
<didrocks> Laney: do you know where the gtksettings are stored, like https://developer.gnome.org/gtk3/3.2/GtkSettings.html#GtkSettings--gtk-application-prefer-dark-theme ?
<didrocks> I don't find any corresponding gsettings key in dconf
<Laney> didrocks: lots of places, but I think that one is setup.ini
<Laney> err
<Laney> settings.ini
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> I don't have any in my ~
<didrocks> ~/.config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini
<didrocks> thanks Laney :)
<Laney> sure!
<Laney> I think that flatpaks have a problem with that btw
<Laney> as the sandbox doesn't have that file shared into it
<Laney> https://tingping.github.io/2017/05/11/flatpak-theming.html is what I read before
<Laney> mentions it
<didrocks> we will need to have access to that file
<Laney> yeh not sure why they don't share it
<robert_ancell> Laney, seb128, willcooke, I should delete all the gnome-software cards in https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17.10-cycle right and just use https://trello.com/b/o3AB123B/gnome-software ?
<robert_ancell> It's getting impossible to keep things in sync
<willcooke> I would prefer everything in one board tbh, and then use filtering to only share what you care about
<robert_ancell> willcooke, can we make the cards show on multiple boards?
<willcooke> I can probably work something out to move them over with a script fif that will help
<willcooke> robert_ancell, only with the paid-for version I think.
<robert_ancell> *!*#%!
<willcooke> s/share/show
<robert_ancell> Can we get the paid version?
<willcooke> I dont think so.
<robert_ancell> willcooke, the gnome-software board is accurate, perhaps you can make a script that picks the ones you care about and mirrors them in the 17.10 board
<robert_ancell> And they can say "don't edit these here, edit them in the gnome-software board"
<seb128> I'm +1 for having one board only
<seb128> it's difficult to have an overview if everyone is creating specific boards for pieces of work
<robert_ancell> seb128, you think I should move all the cards to the 17.10 board?
<robert_ancell> I'm OK with that
<willcooke> robert_ancell, if you're ok with that, I can script the move I think
<seb128> I think I would prefer that
<willcooke> unless its easy to do that with the tools provided
<seb128> willcooke, Laney, wdyt?
<robert_ancell> I'll do it by hand, it's not too hard
<willcooke> ok, thanks
<Laney> I don't mind checking the other one, but if you prefer - move it
<Laney> if you put the gnome-software label on them all then it's easy to emulate the separate board using a filter
<willcooke> robert_ancell, if you attach the yellow g-software label and add yourself to the card - then you can filter it so that it looks the same as the g-soft. board does today
<willcooke> heh, what Laney sais
<Laney> all that typing of the dead pays off finally
<robert_ancell> You may get some Trello spam... I moved a lot of stuff
<Laney> nice one
<willcooke> thanks robert_ancell
<willcooke> oh, the reply feature doesnt work like I thought it would
 * willcooke deletes silly comments
<robert_ancell> bye all
<willcooke> night robert_ancell
<kenvandine> didrocks, you can have the honors of updating the seed, if you like
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, did we get the gdm case resolved?
<seb128> oh, I see that robert uploaded g-s
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> although it's adding a patch :)
<seb128> if the patch is not too complex to maintain...
<seb128> when my understand is that it was more of a workaround to unblock things anyway than a proper solution
<seb128> going to lead to non working lockscreen right?
<didrocks> Laney: kenvandine: everything is +1 on your side, like we can update now?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> didrocks, yes
<kenvandine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24592877/
<kenvandine> didrocks, that's my diff to the seed, see how that looks and you can update it :)
<didrocks> excellent!
<kenvandine> you gave us unity... you can take it away :-p
<didrocks> did the same for the amazon scope, starting to get used to it :)
 * didrocks put some funeral music on
<didrocks> puts*
<kenvandine> i had some fun removing a bunch of my patches from packages... undoing several years of work :)
<didrocks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28sdV_DXSrU
<kenvandine> didrocks, perfect
 * kenvandine takes a few moments of silence in remembrance 
<Laney> weeeeeee
<kenvandine> willcooke, ^^ didrocks is going to update the seed
<kenvandine> willcooke, you wanted a heads up :)
<willcooke> kenvandine, \o/
<willcooke> thanks
<Laney> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0GFRcFm-aY
 * willcooke takes off his hat
<kenvandine> seb128, btw i tested the gnome-3-24 platform snap and ghex on xenial, worked well.  However it doesn't show the proper icon in the app search
<kenvandine> it does on artful though... which is weird
<kenvandine> seb128, but it works with strict confinement
<seb128> good, I was just downloading the snap to test
<seb128> is there any reason we don't publish them to the store?
<seb128> the gnome 3-24 I mean
<kenvandine> seb128, nope... just wanted a good test
<kenvandine> the ghex snap is only 1.6M :)
<didrocks> updating the metapackage now, everyone +1?
<willcooke> +1
<kenvandine> +1
<gQuigs> for those following at home - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu.artful/revision/2531  ..  nice commit message
<didrocks> thx :)
<willcooke> :)
<didrocks> ok, uploading
<kenvandine> woot
<Laney> ._.
<didrocks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/1.383
 * oSoMoN sheds a tear
<oSoMoN> didrocks, thanks for mentioning unity2d, that brought back fun memories
<didrocks> my pleasure :) (better with music)
<didrocks> I didn't mention that Thursday evening were you were all going off and then I realized that the new libunitycore wasn't compatible with the unity2d and I had to fix it all alone :p
<Laney> wait
<willcooke> lulz
<kenvandine> lol
<didrocks> ahah ;)
<oSoMoN> don’t complain, that contributed to building your legend ;)
<didrocks> haha
<didrocks> I see how it works :)
 * ogra_ sees the new meta and wipes a tear away
<Laney> I was wondering about the overlay-scrollbar-gtk2
<Laney> should gtk2 maybe recommend that?
<didrocks> why? do we still want it?
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> that's true that gtk3 has those
<didrocks> unsure how it will play on the long term
<Laney> yes it's still part of the theme
<didrocks> especially once we move to wayland
<jbicha> speaking of gtk2, I'd like to move a bunch of dependencies to have libgtk2.0-0 depend on them LP: #1585903
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1585903 in Ubuntu GNOME "Make it possible to remove gtk2" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1585903
<jbicha> I've not discussed that with Debian yet
<gQuigs> with this change, won't wayland be an option tomorrow?
<jbicha> yay, lots of approved MIRs https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.svg
<kenvandine> jbicha, excellent!
<jbicha> didrocks: unless you manually hack ubuntu-meta, you'll need to wait for the new packages to be promoted to main before ./update will pick them up (since update.cfg only checks main,restricted)
<jbicha> so ubuntu-desktop has no desktop now :) https://launchpadlibrarian.net/322078023/ubuntu-meta_1.382_1.383.diff.gz
<jbicha> (I don't know what it has since I didn't install the update)
<didrocks> jbicha: you are right
<didrocks> as the Mir are accepted, I can promote them
<didrocks> and do a quick following up upload
<didrocks> but I wanted to have the list of packages that were pulled
<jbicha> didrocks: the MIRs are already approved if that's what you were asking: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.svg
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> turning on my vpn and doing
<jbicha> I assume that was an accident, otherwise you could have set a block-proposed bug and just used component-mismatches-proposed
<didrocks> oh, is component-mismatches-proposed new?
<didrocks> wasn't a thing before I left the desktop team
<didrocks> or I don't remember about it :)
<jbicha> it might be newer than that
<jbicha> anyway, it will be fixed soon so no big deal :)
<didrocks> doing the promotions right now
<didrocks> hum ? Unknown desktop package: gnome-control-center
<didrocks> only on amd64
<didrocks> (same with gnome-settings-daemon on every archs)
<didrocks> however:  gnome-control-center | 1:3.24.2-0ubuntu1     | artful                   | source, amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, ppc64el, s390x
<didrocks> (and yes, it seems that the one promoting g-s-d only promoted the source, not the binaries)
<jbicha> didrocks: maybe g-c-c hadn't been fully published in main yet? try again?
<didrocks> tried 3 times, but yeah, rmadison was in advanced compared to the archive source
<didrocks> so, g-c-c is ok
<didrocks> but as I just promoted g-s-d which was partially promoted, I need to wait for another publisher cycle
<didrocks> (it's funny that it was promoted only on some archs, I guess either a hickup, but in any case, the one promoting it didn't check the output at the time)
 * oSoMoN calls it a day
<oSoMoN> have a good evening everyone
<willcooke> night all
<jbicha> Laney: did you self-reject ubuntu-settings?
<Laney> Yes.
<Laney> Why?
<jbicha> it will need a break/replaces against unity-asset-pool
<Laney> Yes. Thanks. I know. I messed up the paths.
<Laney> Not going to fix it now though. Bye
<jbicha> good night :)
<Trevinho> Night guys.. and have nice WE (tomorrow is national holidays in Italy).
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-06-02
<jbicha> duflu: you may want to check apport-symptoms which reports some audio bugs to 'alsa-base'
<jbicha> slightly outdated version is at https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/apport/apport-symptoms/view/head:/symptoms/_audio_checks.py
<duflu> jbicha, I was mindful of that, but after reviewing a couple thousand bugs really don't want to know right now.
<duflu> Too painful
<jbicha> no problem, the bugs will still be there :|
<jbicha> that's a ridiculously large amount of work!
<duflu> jbicha: If you get into a routine it's only days. But super monotonous
<duflu> OK, weeks
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ça va ?
<didrocks> bonjour pitti, ça va, et toi ?
<didrocks> (il fait chaud ici)
<pitti> didrocks: ça va bien ! je savoure le printemps
<didrocks> :)
<pitti> didrocks: oh? pas ici, il y a du soleil et 20 degrees; je vais courier dans quelques instants
<duflu> Morgen, bonjour, pitti, didrocks
<pitti> hey duflu!
<duflu> + seb128
<didrocks> pitti: aujourd'hui, ils prévoient 30 l'après-midi, il a fait jusqu'à 36
<didrocks> hey duflu, seb128!
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey didrocks pitti duflu
<duflu> Hi seb128
<pitti> bonjour seb128!
<duflu> seb128: Would I need to be an admin to add a PPA here? https://launchpad.net/~bluetooth
<didrocks> duflu: yeah, only admins can add PPAs to a team IIRC
<seb128> duflu, yes
<didrocks> (you can then upload freely)
<seb128> I can create one for you if you want
<seb128> or set you as admin
<seb128> as you prefer
<duflu> seb128: Yes please. Just called "bluez" with description BlueZ. Either way
<seb128> duflu, https://launchpad.net/~bluetooth/+archive/ubuntu/bluez
<duflu> Ta
<seb128> yw
<seb128> being team owner is not enough to add a ppa, I had to add myself to the team as admin
<seb128> that's a bit stupid, if I can add admins I could as well create the ppa
<duflu> Team owner sounds fancy
<oSoMoN> good Friday desktoppers
<didrocks> good Friday oSoMoN
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<Trevinho> Hey guys
<Trevinho> Swapping my NH as per "weather reasons" 😅
<didrocks> Trevinhoooooo :)
<Trevinho> http://www.cwb.gov.tw/V7e/prevent/fifows/index.htm?
<Trevinho> didrocks: didrooooooks!
<seb128> hey oSoMoN, Trevinho
<Laney> moin
<willcooke> ahoy
<didrocks> hey Laney, willcooke
<seb128> good morning u.k
<seb128> how is the island today?
<flocculant> more and more isolated as the days go by :(
<flocculant> but the weathers not too shabby ;)
<jibel> I tried today's desktop iso and it boots to a black screen, no ubiquity-dm
<seb128> jibel, blame didrocks
<seb128> jibel, do ou have any log?
<jibel> seb128, no, I cannot even switch to a console
<jibel> I'll try to get some
<seb128> fun
<duflu> Interesting. I have one laptop that can't start gnome-shell
<willcooke> Laney, thank you for adding fwupd info to the news letter :)
<jibel> the live session works, but it's unity7 and install ubuntu doesn't
<jibel> didrocks, ^
<willcooke> duflu, hey, have you got a link handy for the SRU bug for A2DP?  Want to put it in the news letter
 * duflu looks
 * willcooke looks as well
<willcooke> urgh LP timeouts
<duflu> willcooke: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1582213
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1582213 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu Xenial) "[xenial] Bluetooth device doesn't play any sound in A2DP mode unless set to HSP/HFP first" [High,In progress]
<willcooke> thanks duflu
<duflu> Although there are people saying the related PPA doesn't work, more people have said it does work
<Laney> willcooke: np
<duflu> willcooke: I think that's the one thing not in thr 17.10 board, so it's slower to find :)
<willcooke> duflu, also I was being lazy
<seb128> jibel, can you log out from the live session and pick GNOME?
<seb128> well, log out, look if GNOME is proposed as a session on the greeter
<seb128> didrocks is out for exercice so he's probably not going to reply before a while
<seb128> Laney do you know if keeping unity on the iso was wanted or if the seed changes were just not complete/enough?
<Laney> I would have expected it to drop
<Laney> what's keeping it?
<seb128> I don't know, I just diffed the manifest between yesterday's iso and today's
<seb128> I'm currently downloading the iso, another 10min or so
<seb128> there is a few extra things on the iso but nothing dropped
<Laney> thanks
<seb128> but the tasks thing is always confusing to me, maybe those didn't get refreshed
<Laney> I wouldn't be super surprised if there's some depends keeping it on
<jibel> seb128, I can but I'm immediately but the session dies immediately
<seb128> jibel, can you share the journal log after that?
<seb128> or unsure if there is a specific session log?
<seb128> it's weird that nothing dropped
<seb128> 1 min download
<Laney> ummmmmmmmmmmm
<Laney> ok I think I found one reason
<Laney> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/livecd-rootfs/trunk/view/head:/live-build/auto/config#L236
<seb128> ah
<seb128> that would be one reason
 * Laney is fixing another debhelper regression, sorry
<willcooke> duflu, reading that bug report, comment #10 sounds like he's installed the PA Testing PPA and tested, but that was last updated 8 weeks ago, so is it the case that he's not testing your new fixes?
<andyrock> good morning desktoppers
<willcooke> duflu, ignore.  I read the full report
<duflu> willcooke, same fixes just a different changelog. That's what I was referring to earlier though. More people say it helps than otherwise but the evidence of that is scattered between multiple bugs and the other Trello board
<willcooke> :)
<duflu> When you have an over-subscribed bug, you can't give all users veto
<duflu> It's still a relatively fragile area so I recommend to people to log their own bugs for clarity
<duflu> And will do so again when the SRU is done
<willcooke> thanks duflu
<duflu> Actually, probably fragile for years to come. The reason is you're dealing with weak radios and a huge number of different devices
<duflu> There will always be someone with something that's not working
<koza> hey desktop folks
<duflu> Morning koza
<seb128> hey koza
<koza> duflu, speaking of a2dp and pa :-)
<koza> duflu, i have patches for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/1283003 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/1438510 that need review but now Im not sure if you have not addressed it already with one of your a2dp fix
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1283003 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu Xenial) "Bluetooth headset/speakers listed but not selectable in Sound settings" [High,In progress]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1438510 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu Xenial) "[regression] Bluetooth audio no longer supports A2DP (stuck in HSP/HFP mode)" [High,In progress]
<duflu> koza: More patches are great, but those one was listed as already fixed before I got here. I expect some people will still have very similar issues and will require additional bug reports. But I was aiming to release the original (mature) code unmodified before anything else
<duflu> *but that one
<duflu> No one said it was perfect, but it is two months mature
<koza> oh, now i see, fixe released
<jamesh> gnome-shell is a lot nicer to use with two monitors with workspaces-only-on-primary set to false
<jamesh> although I can see how having it set to true is probably correct for a laptop plugged in to a projector
<seb128> bah
<seb128> robert_ancell screwed his "no gdm" patch
<seb128> jibel, didrocks, Laney, gnome-shell aborts on start on the daily due org.gnome.login-screen schemas not being installed
<jibel> seb128, I filed bug 1695212 if you want to add more info
<ubot5> bug 1695212 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Desktop 20170602 - black screen on boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1695212
<seb128> jibel, you can reassign to gnome-shell and assign to robert_ancell
<duflu> seb128: What's the missing package?
<jibel> sure
<seb128> duflu, libgdm1
<seb128> duflu, due to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/3.24.2-0ubuntu5
<Laney> doh
<duflu> seb128: Coool. You just fixed my laptop
<seb128> duflu, :-)
<jamesh> okay.  I've got builds of gnome-builder with my Snapcraft plugin in a PPA here: https://launchpad.net/~jamesh/+archive/ubuntu/gnome-builder-snap-plugin/+packages
<seb128> jamesh, nice, do you have some notes somewhere about what the plugin is doing/how it's working?
<jamesh> seb128: I'm writing a post to the Snapcraft forum about it right now.
<seb128> excellent
<jamesh> seb128: but the short answer is to click "Open..." and then select your snapcraft.yaml file, and then click "build"
<seb128> sounds like easy and as it should be
<jamesh> seb128: that will run "snapcraft build" for you.  There is an item in the hamburger menu to go the rest of the way to build a snap package, which will open the file manager pointing at it on success
<jamesh> you'll get build output at the bottom of the IDE, as with other build systems.
<seb128> nice
<seb128> I'm going now for early lunch but I try that once I'm back in an hour :-)
 * duflu -> dinner, weekend
<jamesh> duflu: going to the SOTA festival on Monday?
<duflu> Not that I know of
<duflu> What is that?...
<jamesh> free music festival at Elizabeth Quay
<duflu> Oh bugger me. Yes
<jamesh> I enjoyed last year's one
<duflu> jamesh: I saw Tired Lion a while back. Quite good too
<duflu> But Karnivool... yes
<jamesh> and Drapht and Gyroscope and Abbe May and Bob Evans and ...
<didrocks> yeah, the manifest confirmed that unity is still in the iso (even if not from the metapackage): http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/artful-desktop-amd64.manifest
<didrocks> maybe pulled by a libunity or a gir, we will need to rdepends at some point
<didrocks> ubuntu-session depends on unity-settings-daemon which depends on unity which brings the rest…
<didrocks> seb128: here you go ^
<Laney> didrocks: It's livecd-rootfs (too?), I linked a line in the source that manually installs it
<jamesh> seb128, willcooke: I've put some notes about the gnome-builder PPA here: https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/snapcraft-plugin-for-gnome-builder/868
<willcooke> jamesh, merci
<didrocks> Laney: oh, interesting
<darkxst> hey desktoper's how is the GNOME transition going ?
<Laney> jamesh: good work - are you going to propose it upstream?
<jamesh> Laney: yes
<Laney> didrocks: you want to look into that?
<Laney> jamesh: ♥
<jamesh> Laney: there's no support for out of tree plugins, so it is the path of least resistance.
<Laney> darkxst: we've turned off the motorway and now we're on the country road
<Laney> bumpy
<Laney> but I think I can see some tarmac in the distance
<Laney> jamesh: yeah, don't blame him for not wanting to maintain a plugin API
<jbicha> darkxst: gdm3 is not in main and we've got LP: #1695212 as fallout from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/3.24.2-0ubuntu5
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1695212 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "[Desktop 20170602] gnome-shell fails to start. Black screen on boot." [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1695212
<didrocks> Laney: if you have time, be my guest :)
<didrocks> Laney: I'm not even sure we need ubuntu-session, but they were some settings schemas in it that we may need to transition
<Laney> umm, I was asking if you would do it :P
<Laney> I actually don't see the depends from usd to unity
<didrocks> Laney: oh, well, depends on the timeline, still working on the amazon stuff and I think the theming things for snap was more of a priority
<didrocks> Laney: I won't be before next Tuesday (Monday is off in France)
<didrocks> if we deprioritize the rest
<didrocks> but yeah, if nobody wants to tackle this before, I can
<willcooke> oki dokey - off for the afternoon.  Have a good weekend all. o/
<Laney> laters
<oSoMoN> have a good week-end everyone!
 * didrocks is going off too, have a good one!
<seb128> didrocks, you too
<didrocks> happy Monday off seb128 :)
<seb128> k, enough for this week
<Laney> me too
<Laney> laters!
<Laney> have a good weekend everyone
<seb128> have a nice w.e everyone
<seb128> enjoy Laney
<seb128> see you on tuesday, monday is off in France
<Beret> hrm
<Beret> today's daily doesn't work for me - I get an ubuntu splash and the sound of something starting but no screen refresh
<Beret> anyone tried today's artful daily?
<jbicha> Beret: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2017-June/004967.html LP: #1695212
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1695212 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "[Desktop 20170602] gnome-shell fails to start. Black screen on boot." [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1695212
<Beret> jbicha, thanks
<gQuigs> also Unity is still on the image?
<jbicha> gQuigs: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/06/02/%23ubuntu-desktop.html#t08:44
<gQuigs> jbicha: thanks!
<rbasak> I just autoremoved and this made my Artful system unusable.
<rbasak> I put the autoremoved packages back and this got me Unity back.
<rbasak> Presumably this is related to the seed change, but I don't see this mentioned in Laney's announcemnet?
<gQuigs> rbasak: what packages got autoremoved?
<jbicha> ""We are aware of a bug in the daily ISOs which is causing GNOME Shell to fail to start"
<rbasak> gQuigs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24751024/
<rbasak> jbicha: I dind't use a daily ISO.
<rbasak> (well, I did, but not a recent one)
<jbicha> rbasak: what desktop did you last log in as?
<rbasak> The default. Presumably Unity. I've never changed it.
<rbasak> After the autoremove (and reboot) I seemed to have Nautilus running but no window manager, with seemingly no ability to start a terminal.
<jbicha> as a workaround, you can install libgdm1 and make sure you log in to GNOME
<rbasak> I just put the packages back, and that seemed to work.
<rbasak> I'm on vacation for a week now, and I'm running out of time to fix it, so I think I'll leave it as it is for now :-/
<jbicha> I'm still running zesty to better do SRU verification, maybe next week I'll switch to artful
<gQuigs> this is my guess at the key package lost - unity-scopes-master-default
<rbasak> Sure, though if Unity was unseeded, that is presumably deliberate.
<rbasak> I don't understand what the intented plan is for the dist-upgrade/autoremove path.
<rbasak> *intended
<rbasak> Laney: ^
<jbicha> personally, I think Unity should be autoremoved
<rbasak> Sure, but GNOME needs to be made to work first.
<rbasak> Otherwise, IMHO, a revert is appropriate.
<jbicha> why bring back Unity7?
<jbicha> we're not even at Alpha 1 yet
<rbasak> There are benefits to having developers actually use the development release.
<rbasak> Please don't deliberately break the development release. Find a way to develop while keeping things rolling - for example by getting GNOME working before breaking Unity.
<jbicha> we did not deliberately break the development release
<rbasak> Sure, but deciding not to revert *is* deliberately breaking it when that happens.
<jbicha> but this is tricky to solve today
<rbasak> Not reverting changes the situation from accidental to deliberate.
<jbicha> we only change default desktops every 6 years so this is a highly unusual situation
<rbasak> So revert, ask ubuntu-devel@ for an exception, and then try again.
<jbicha> I don't have upload rights for ubuntu-meta but you could probably go ahead and add the unity pkgs back to ubuntu-desktop
<jbicha> and we can try again next week
<rbasak> I don't really want to interfere (except by speaking) without others from the desktop team here :-/
<jbicha> kenvandine: do you want to weigh in?
<rbasak> Also I can't stand by any change. I will need to disappear offline shortly.
<jbicha> I'd like some other Desktop Team member to help with this decision! :)
 * kenvandine reads back
<Beret> I consider the GNOME switch enough of a special case to push through with getting GNOME shell working rather than moving back to Unity7
<Beret> I understand, sympathize, and agree with having the development release always working
<Beret> but this is not a usual course
<jbicha> the bug is that gnome-shell needs gdm's schemas so the best fix is to tell gnome-shell not to do that but that's a bit complex
<kenvandine> ugh
<kenvandine> i thought robert had tested it without gdm installed
<jbicha> unfortunately, he still had libgdm1 installed :( just not the gir pkg
<kenvandine> it would be easy enough to add unity back in parallel for now
<kenvandine> i'll do that
<jbicha> thanks
<rbasak> kenvandine: thanks. Don't forget an ubuntu-meta update please.
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> jbicha, should i add unity-settings-daemon and unity-control-center back?
<jbicha> yes, r_basak's proposal is that we want Unity to keep working until gnome-shell works
<kenvandine> do they conflict at all ?
 * kenvandine doesn't recall
<jbicha> not really, lots of people have both Unity and GNOME Shell installed
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> just making sure
<jbicha> I mean there's the -synaptics/-libinput problem but that's not been an issue for several months
<jbicha> *that has been an issue
<kenvandine> jbicha, i had just been testing the daily live image and noticed shell wasn't starting
<jbicha> we may want to do a dh_migrations script to try to force the session switch from "Ubuntu" to "GNOME" before we drop Unity7 next time
<kenvandine> was starting to debug it :)
<kenvandine> this explains it
<Beret> ype
<kenvandine> jbicha, i committed the seed change, once it propagates i'll update ubuntu-meta
<Beret> it's because libgdm1 isn't there
<jbicha> kenvandine: I thought I heard you were going to be looking into migrations?
<kenvandine> just when it comes time to deal with default extensions
<kenvandine> i wasn't doing anything yet
<jbicha> ok
<kenvandine> but might need to do something sooner for this
<jbicha> I don't think I've worked with dh_migrations before
<kenvandine> didrocks did some stuff when migrating to unity years ago
<jbicha> kenvandine: I don't think it needs to propogate; I think the Unity stuff is still in main: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.html
<kenvandine> or maybe between old unity versions
<kenvandine> jbicha, no, the seed change needs to be distributed to mirrors
<kenvandine> takes 20 to 30 minutes
<kenvandine> after commit it to bzr
<kenvandine> then i need to refresh the meta packages
<jbicha> I never had to wait after bzr pushing ubuntu-gnome's seed before running ./update for ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<kenvandine> the wiki still says you need to
<kenvandine> i'll wait just in case :)
<jbicha> link?
<kenvandine> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeedManagement
<kenvandine> <snip>
<kenvandine> If any of the ubuntu-meta, kubuntu-meta, edubuntu-meta, or xubuntu-meta source packages build a metapackage for the seed you changed, run the update script in the appropriate source package and upload it (after your changes have been effected in the seeds archive; you will need to wait about 20 minutes for these changes to propagate to the public mirror).
<kenvandine> </snip>
<jbicha> but last edited 3 years ago
<kenvandine> true :)
<jbicha> oh, didrocks *wrote* dh_migrations, session-migration so let's have him take care of it ;)
<kenvandine> yes he did :)
<kenvandine> jbicha, rbasak: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/1.385
<rbasak> Thank you!
<rbasak> autoremove no longer wants to remove stuff, so I think I'm unbroken. Thanks all.
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-05-28
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> Good morning
<didrocks> salut jibel
<duflu> Morning didrocks & jibel
<didrocks> hey duflu
<jibel> didrocks, when you have a minute could you have a look at bug 1773321
<ubot5> bug 1773321 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "OEM installs telemetry file to target folder" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1773321
<didrocks> jibel: will definitively do. I need to look at how this is working on a OEM install (but IIRC, I did try the OEM option in isolinux, but I may be confused)
<didrocks> xnox: nice that you converted ubiquity to git, however, would have been great to review current MP first and either close them/have a way to move them :/
<Trevinho> Laney: for that gdm issue, i've a fix but not sure we can upstream it as per what upstrem has included... I mean, if I do it against the ubuntu packaging + patches is a thing, if I do it over upsream is different, then it would mean cherry-picking more commits
<Trevinho> Laney: what would you prefer?
<Trevinho> Laney: personally I'd work over the upstream version though... so more cherry-picks, but at least we match (not really many since new point release has the changes we did)
<Trevinho> mh, actually not... 3.28 branch isn't fine
<Trevinho> yes it is.. Just I was not lodaing proper lib xD
<Trevinho> jbicha: as Laney doesn't seem to be around could you release gdm 3.28.1 as per fixing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1766137
<Trevinho> ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1766137 in gdm3 (Ubuntu Bionic) "[regression] Password accepted but login fails (blank purple screen and mouse pointer only)" [High,In progress]
<jbicha> Trevinho: today's a US holiday and I'm not really working on gnome-shell/gdm updates this week at all, sorry
<Trevinho> jbicha: ah, fine, no worries
<marcosps> I was checking this bug:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1504445 and it seems the issue is fixed with a kernel patch. Can you tell me where to check if this patch is being applied to 16.04 LTS?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1504445 in linux (Ubuntu) " FocalTech touchpad stops working after suspend" [Medium,Triaged]
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-05-29
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks, good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN, ça va ?
<oSoMoN> didrocks, bien, et toi?
<duflu> Morning didrocks, oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<jibel> good morning everyone
<oSoMoN> salut jibel
 * oSoMoN dashes to school then working from the public library
<didrocks> hey jibel
<didrocks> oSoMoN: ça va bien, en train de faire des tests d'install en série sur des VM :)
<didrocks> afternoon duflu
<duflu> Morning jibel
<didrocks> interesting, a syntax in any ubiquity frontend exits happily with 0 without any other info :/
<willcooke> morning all
<didrocks> hey willcooke, good extended week-end?
<Laney> moin
<willcooke> morning didrocks, yeah busy but good
<willcooke> hi Laney
<willcooke> Laney, any flooding up your wy?
<didrocks> hey hey Laney ;)
<willcooke> way
<Laney> hey willcooke didrocks
<Laney> willcooke: was away for the weekend but I don't think so
<Laney> was there for you?
<willcooke> nah, we had a bit of llightning, but wasn't the biblical downpoor they said it would be
<Laney> water butt is full again at least :D
<willcooke> :)
<Laney> Trevinho: what did you want re: gdm3?
<Trevinho> Laney: hey... Just push to proposed the 3.28.1. As after fixing it, I noticed the same commit was already there
<Laney> Trevinho: .1?
<duflu> Grr. The Gnome guys seem to insist on making my code worse before they will accept it. Such a waste of everyone's time
<duflu> Also, morning willcooke, Laney
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah...
<Laney> which commit?
<Laney> I took the two Trevinho ones, is it another one?
<Trevinho> duflu: hi duflu
<willcooke> hi duflu
<Laney> unref thing?
<duflu> Hi Trevinho
<Laney> hey duflu
<Trevinho> Laney: yes, that's the missing
<Trevinho> Laney: as otherwise we nullify the instance when it had already been set
<duflu> Was there a reason why 3.28.1 wasn't in bionic?
<duflu> Just forgotten?
<Trevinho> It wasn't part of my initial fix as it was based on yours which has the weak unref removal...
<Trevinho> duflu: I guess no one had the time to do the packaging?
<duflu> Fair enough
<Laney> makes sense
<Laney> yeah nobody did it yet
<Laney> Trevinho: you mean .2 I think btw
<Laney> I'll upload that ;-)
<duflu> Awesometastic
<Laney> only gdm, don't get too excited
<duflu> Laney, still I am keen to see just that fix
<duflu> And keen for the world to see it
<Laney> |o/
<Laney> on its own merits it is reasonably exciting
<duflu> "oh look, a blue car"
<Trevinho> I've other various fixes for the shell too, but I've to cherry pick and debdiff and this annoys me 😅
<Laney> get them on the 3.28 branch
<duflu> Trevinho, any thoughts about patching ahead of upstream (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/117) ?
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug (Merge request) 117 in mutter "clutter: Fix offscreen-effect painting of clones" (comments: 0) [Opened]
<Laney> can you get git to share refs locally?
<Trevinho> Who do I get votes to upload be really of the team? I should apply, but  I don't want to be refused 😅
<Laney> like if I have upstream in a debian packaging repository, and also a jhbuild checkout somewhere else
<Laney> I could avoid having to download the refs twice
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah sure... I so the same, but still...
<Trevinho> Ah, Saori wait... Well I've a debian packaging branch just together.
 * didrocks scratches head about oem-config
<didrocks> seriously, even protecting everything, it still does create the telemetry file :/
<didrocks> xnox: jibel: do you have special tricks to debug stage 2 of ubiquity, like starting a terminal to check things running (I only see a debug option from cmdline)?
<xnox> didrocks, there used to be one.... as in ctrl-alt-t used to work; but i think that was broken for a while....
<xnox> didrocks, resurrecting ctrl-alt-t could be useful, especially since one really wants the terminal launched by ubiquity, to get the exactly the same environment/runtime conditions
<didrocks> ok, I think I know what happened…
<duflu> xnox, for the post-installation case I revisted the Ctrl+Alt+T bug today, but don't think it's been seen since artful. Or o you mean the live session case?
<xnox> duflu, "live" session, as in when ubiquity-dm is running. E.g. only-ubiquity maybe-ubiquity oem-config modes
<duflu> OK. More specific than my tiny brain required
<xnox> duflu, i believe c+a+t works just fine in actual full live-session and post-install =)
<duflu> Generally I think it does. Only some machines struggle with USB access times (or other issues) so not always a good experience
<didrocks> popey: Wimpress: hey! I have a small snap question… Once we'll rename communitheme to the definitive name, do you know if there is a procedure and a way to rename the snap via a download?
<Wimpress> didrocks: o/
<Wimpress> didrocks: There is not rename facility right now :-(
<popey> Yeah :(
<didrocks> hum, that's going to complicate things a lot… and as snap can't have dependencies on each other, we can't even imagine tricking the system…
<Wimpress> This is something we've brought up a couple of times and we are seeing more need for.
<didrocks> yeah, I bet
<didrocks> do you think it worthes a post on the forum?
<Wimpress> We have some upstream who've change their project names recently.
<Wimpress> didrocks: Please do post on the forum and ping me a link and I'll provide back up :-)
<didrocks> my last post on communitheme-set-default classic confinement is still hanging after a month, that's why I'm asking honestly if there is a benefit posting :p
<Wimpress> didrocks: Link to classic request please?
<didrocks> Wimpress: https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/classic-confinement-request-communitheme-set-default/5146
<didrocks> Wimpress: I'll post this afternoon and will give you the link as well, thanks!
 * duflu -> kitchen duty
<popey> didrocks: it is absolutely worth postingt on the forum or we can't track the conversation.
<didrocks> will do then
<oSoMoN> the solution that's been suggested to me for the play0ad->0ad rename is to publish an update under the old name that pops up a dialog box suggesting to install the new snap and remove the old one
<oSoMoN> I'll probably end up doing it, but it's far from ideal
<didrocks> oSoMoN: yeah, harder for a session theme :)
<xnox> didrocks, commented on all the ubiquity merge proposals
<didrocks> thanks xnox!
<oSoMoN> didrocks, yeah, it's already clunky at best in the case of a game / simple app, but definitely not an option for a session theme
<didrocks> oSoMoN: if I can make the theme blinky with a zenity popup telling "Change!" :)
<Laney> force change the wallpaper :D
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> Laney: some git buildpackage question for you, I want to control where my signed .changes are exported (like in a subdirectory instead of the parent one), I only find option for the export git directory, any idea?
<Laney> didrocks: [buildpackage]\nexport-dir=../build-area
<Laney> in ~/.gbp.conf
<didrocks> ah, that will as well impact the .changes and all things associated? Nice
<didrocks> let me give it a try :)
<Laney> hopefully
<didrocks> Laney: works perfectly, thanks!
<Laney> 😗
<didrocks> the manpage wasn't making me so confident when I read it before you proposed to try it
<Laney> I think it puts the source in that directory and then runs stuff there
<Laney> so it ends up in the same place
<Laney> 🍲 brb
<didrocks> yeah, could be
<Nafallo> are we there yet? :-)
<willcooke> ding ding
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-05-29
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue May 29 13:30:32 2018 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-05-29 | Current topic:
<willcooke> Roll call:  andyrock (hols), dgadomski, didrocks, duflu (out), jbicha, jamesh (out), jibel/heber, kenvandine, laney, oSoMoN, seb128 (hols), tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<kenvandine> o/
<jibel> hi
<oSoMoN> hey
<Trevinho> o/
<Nafallo> hola
<didrocks> hey hey
<Laney> I've been doing a breaking bad
<willcooke> Not again
<Laney> and trying to catch a fly downstairs
<willcooke> oh
<kenvandine> lol
 * Laney speed writes
 * kenvandine imagined laney with a lab
<willcooke> We've talked about making crack
<didrocks> haha
<Laney> Better Call Didrocks
<willcooke> dgadomski, are you around this week or shall I skip to didrocks?
<dgadomski> hey, I'm here
<kenvandine> lol
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-05-29 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> submitted a fix for bug #1755490
<dgadomski> checking a bug with gdm not being shown on a vmware vm, gathering more info before reporting lp bug
<ubot5> bug 1755490 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Incorrect information about display shown in unity-control-center" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1755490
<dgadomski> eof
<willcooke> thanks dgadomski
<dgadomski> thanks
<willcooke> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-05-29 | Current topic: didrocks
<didrocks> * Ubuntu Report. Fixes upstream only, will need to SRU (and probably FFe?). Latest commits on https://github.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-report/commits/master
<didrocks>  - Now, when we can't post (no Internet for instance) the report immediately, we drop a file that is picked up by a service which will try to send it (with exponential backoff). The service is only started if the file is present to minimize footprint
<didrocks>  - Get screen physical size which will enable us to measure dpi
<didrocks>  - Report language used within session to fix OEM case (installer language being most of the time English there)
<didrocks>  - Discussed with j_ibel about metrics, what is valid, how to measure and accumulate values.
<didrocks>  - Some first contributor PR review (still WIP)
<didrocks> * Communitheme:
<didrocks>  - fix CI setup for gtk-common-helper (was due to a small typo): https://github.com/ubuntu/communitheme-snap-helpers/commit/66de8add2eaf73ee10e23f36935174ebf7b6e896
<didrocks>  - discussions (public and private) with the core community around issues and with the suru maintainer over the hub.
<didrocks> * Ubuntu Make:
<didrocks>  - help current maintainer with autopkgtests to unblock stuck version in -proposed:
<didrocks>    + move autopkgtests to bionic env (no requirement on unity process anymore) and also from adt- to autopkgtest command.
<didrocks>    + lot of discussions and help.
<didrocks>    + Now, it's up to the new maintainer to fix latest regressions.
<didrocks> * Misc:
<didrocks>   - book flights for GUADEC
<didrocks>   - fight on sso issues and debug with IS
<didrocks> I didn't get any time to look seriously at my only assigned tracking bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1765389). Will do this week!
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1765389 in vte2.91 (Ubuntu Bionic) "[FFe] Drop unrelated changes from revert-prce2.patch" [Low,Triaged]
<didrocks> And @Laney: yes, but depends on which season of the character you associate me with.
<didrocks> .
<willcooke> thanks didrocks
<willcooke> #topic duflu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-05-29 | Current topic: duflu
<willcooke> * Ubuntu 18.04 regressions:
<willcooke>   - FIXED! Panel and menus are clipped when in zoom (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1767648). See below list of merge requests for the fix. This is a little exciting because it not only fixes three open bugs, but also unblocks more ways of optimizing gnome-shell (which I was stuck on some months ago).
<willcooke> * Mutter work completed and proposed this week:
<willcooke>   - The 18.04 zoom regression (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/117) as well as other issues found along the way:
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1767648 in mutter (Ubuntu) "Top bar and shell dialogs are not displayed properly when zoom is enabled" [High,In progress]
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug (Merge request) 117 in mutter "clutter: Fix offscreen-effect painting of clones" (comments: 0) [Opened]
<willcooke>     . clutter-actor: Fix clutter_actor_is_in_clone_paint (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/112)
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug (Merge request) 112 in mutter "clutter-actor: Fix clutter_actor_is_in_clone_paint" (comments: 1) [Opened]
<willcooke>     . clutter-actor: Fix uninitialized matrix multiply (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/114)
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug (Merge request) 114 in mutter "clutter-actor: Fix uninitialized matrix multiply" (comments: 0) [Opened]
<willcooke>     . clutter-effect: Rename get_paint_volume (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/115)
<willcooke>   - renderer-native: Reference count front buffers. (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/119)
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug (Merge request) 115 in mutter "clutter-effect: Rename get_paint_volume" (comments: 2) [Opened]
<willcooke> * Noteworthy Ubuntu 18.10 regressions:
<willcooke>   - Found out why cosmic was freezing and being generally unusable. And it was fixed last week: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1767896
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug (Merge request) 119 in mutter "renderer-native: Reference count front buffers." (comments: 19) [Opened]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1767896 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Live images with broken seed causes snapd high CPU usage and periodic short GUI freezes" [High,Fix released]
<willcooke> * BlueZ 5.49:
<willcooke>   - Unexpectedly blocked on new lintian failures in cosmic. And upon looking at Debian I found they have already released 5.49 before us, which has never happened before. Now planning on pulling a few things from there to complete/fix the release. Maybe a full sync with Debian at some stage too, but that may prove risky given how long we've been diverged.
<willcooke> * Daily bug management across gnome-shell, mutter, gdm3, ubuntu-themes, bluez, pulseaudio, dkms, wayland, totem, mpv, libinput.
<willcooke>   - Interestingly this week has been the worst for backlog growth since bionic release week. Although ubiquity, firefox and nautilus scale the graph so much that you can't easily see that most packages have gone slightly backwards this week.
<willcooke>   - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/e/2PACX-1vRDHPxGBHqM6XkT_S8ggtYfD0xchKSUD_z9PopNVE3G1rU05fVSnxDGcDsEstl7gu7N-tzCU6mLUp2V/pubchart?oid=254968654&format=interactive
<willcooke> door 1 sec
<willcooke> back
 * willcooke checks rls bugs
<willcooke> I'll ask him about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1758035 tomorrow
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1758035 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Bionic) "[regression] gnome-shell crashed with SIGTRAP in g_realloc_n() from g_log_structured()" [High,Confirmed]
<willcooke> #topic jbicha
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-05-29 | Current topic: jbicha
<willcooke> guess jbicha isn't around today
<willcooke> #topic jibel / heber
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-05-29 | Current topic: jibel / heber
<jibel> - Ubuntu-report:
<jibel>     - done stored procedures to aggregate and export collected data
<jibel>     - Started work on the dashboard.
<jibel> - Daily bug triaging
<jibel> done
<willcooke> thanks jibel.  Any rls bugs to update on?
<willcooke> I dont think I see any in the list
<jibel> no
<willcooke> merci
<jibel> de rien
<willcooke> #topic kenvandine
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-05-29 | Current topic: kenvandine
<kenvandine> * Updated some of the GNOME snaps to latest releases and fixed snapcraft deprecations
<kenvandine>   - In the candidate channel, need to finish testing them and promote them to stable.
<kenvandine> * Tested snapd PR with calendar and contacts interfaces with gnome-calendar and gnome-contacts snaps
<kenvandine> * rls bug #934291 Will be uploading cups-pk-helper to bionic this week
<kenvandine> ⚾
<ubot5> bug 934291 in cups-pk-helper (Ubuntu Bionic) "Deleting or stopping print jobs does not work" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/934291
<willcooke> thanks kenvandine
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-05-29 | Current topic: Laney
<Laney> sry was deleting a spam comment
<willcooke> (from his van)
<Laney> also fighting the giant fly
<Laney> • slightly short week, holiday yesterday
<Laney> • gstreamer 1.14.1 update for cosmic uploaded, bionic prepared, waiting for cosmic to migrate out of proposed
<Laney> • worked a lot on systemd --user stuff, can get into gdm now, log in, lock/unlock, do most things but still a decent amount more work to be done
<Laney> • Uploaded new gdm 3.28.2 to debian, cosmic, bionic including setting up our git branches for those - this upload includes another change which is meant to fix the remaining login problems
<Laney> • rls bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/1771290 going to work on later
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1771290 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu Bionic) "Untranslated list of encodings in preferences" [Medium,Triaged]
<Laney> 🍞
<willcooke> nice onem thanks Laney
<willcooke> Laney, would you be able to do a blog post write up of the systemd user stuff at some point?
<willcooke> don't need to wait, so moving on
<willcooke> #topic oSoMoN
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-05-29 | Current topic: oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey
<oSoMoN> this was a short week as I took a day off yesterday to travel back home from Paris
<oSoMoN> • firefox
<oSoMoN>   ∘ investigated further https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1462888
<Laney> yes
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 1462888 in Add-ons "Flareget addon not working on firefox.snap" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Laney> I'll write something for planet GNOME anyways
<oSoMoN> • chromium
<oSoMoN>   ∘ e-mailed Carlos Garnacho (GNOME Shell on-screen keyboard maintainer) to get some guidance on possible ibus integration
<oSoMoN>   ∘ updated beta to 67.0.3396.56
<oSoMoN>   ∘ updated dev to 68.0.3438.3
<oSoMoN>   ∘ following new Google requirements for API key use, discussed the current situation and compared with what other distros (debian, fedora) do
<oSoMoN> • libreoffice
<oSoMoN>   ∘ filed and investigated bug #1772683, created https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/signing-files-with-gpg-from-within-a-snap/5566
<ubot5> bug 1772683 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[snap] Cannot sign a document, gpg keys are not listed" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1772683
<oSoMoN> • other
<oSoMoN>   ∘ got interviewed for Compilando Podcast, a Spanish-language podcast about Free Software (https://compilando.audio/), chatted mostly about 18.04, the transition from Unity to GNOME Shell, and snaps
<oSoMoN>   ∘ talked about what's new in 18.04 at the Ubuntu Party in Paris in front of ~40 people, mostly a non-technical audience (with a few exceptions), fielded many good questions, lots of interest == useful presentation :)
<oSoMoN> 🚂
<willcooke> oSoMoN, any more updates on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1754671
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1754671 in network-manager (Ubuntu Bionic) "Full-tunnel VPN DNS leakage regression" [High,Confirmed]
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, awesome!
<oSoMoN> willcooke, the bug was reportedly fixed upstream, I need to see how feasible it is to backport the relevant commits
<willcooke> oSoMoN, ack thx
<willcooke> (thanks Laney)
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-05-29 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Investigations how to handle OutputOrder (first page first or large page first) correctly.
<tkamppeter> - Google Summer of Code 2018: Coding period has started. Video meetings with thetwo students I am directly mentoring.
<tkamppeter> - OpenPrinting Summit 2018: Printer drivers and raw queues deprecated, as most modern printers support driverless, for legacy printer application (daemon emulating an IPP printer) will be used.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<willcooke> thanks tkamppeter.  Will you do a write up from OPS?
<willcooke> dont need to wait, so
<willcooke> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-05-29 | Current topic: Trevinho
<Trevinho> · Some reviews and cherry-picks on upstream mutter
<Trevinho> · GDM login fix, got a fix, then found it was already upstreamed, meh!
<Trevinho> · Other various GDM debugging, and discussing with upstream how to prevent
<Trevinho>   repetitive retries
<Trevinho> · GDM (shell greeter) issues when retrying logins
<Trevinho>   https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/merge_requests/116
<Trevinho> · Fixed gnome-shell crash (already upstreamed and cherry-picked)
<tkamppeter> Could do in the next days.
<Trevinho>   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1714989
<Trevinho>   https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/merge_requests/115
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1714989 in GNOME Shell "gnome-shell crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast() from st_label_set_text() from ffi_call_unix64()" [Critical,Fix released]
<Trevinho> · Some comments on the new GNOME login/lock screen:
<Trevinho>   https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/276#note_225787
<Trevinho> · Discussion about some refactory in gjs for managing dead objects
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug (Merge request) 116 in gnome-shell "GDM login retries fixes" (comments: 0) [Opened]
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug (Merge request) 115 in gnome-shell "st-label: Unset clutter text instance on disposal" (comments: 1) [Merged]
<ubot5-ng> GNOME bug 276 in gnome-shell "New unlock/login design" (comments: 13) [Opened]
<ubot5> Error: Gnome bug 276 could not be found
<Trevinho> · Finalized the booking for the GUADEC accommodation
<Trevinho> · Rewriting nautilus query to support deep search != recursive search
<Trevinho> · Weekeend fun: tilix snap,
<Trevinho>   https://github.com/3v1n0/tilix/tree/snap-support
<Trevinho> ☕ 🇧🇬
<Trevinho> [not sure some lines were dropped... after "discussion about...", the next one should be the booking accommodation, right?
<willcooke> yeah
<Trevinho> allright then :)
<willcooke> Trevinho, your other bug is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1756826
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1756826 in nautilus (Ubuntu Bionic) "hangs when locate search provider matches a lot of files" [High,Triaged]
<Trevinho> willcooke: yeah, i've hard time in reproducing it to be fair here...
<Trevinho> basically I'd need laney's mail directory :-D
<willcooke> heh, I'll leave you guys to work that one out :)
<Trevinho> I've done some fake files but not noticed many issues
<Trevinho> willcooke: nautilus ones are higher prio
<willcooke> nod
<Laney> I can give you the "tree" of it if you want
<Trevinho> I mean, the ones about the search upstream
<willcooke> k, we can sort that out after the meeting
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-05-29 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<willcooke> - Working on gnome-control-center improvements
<willcooke> - gnome-initial-setup releases
<willcooke> - snapd-glib common ID support
<Laney> but it's really just a hierarchy of 385183 files all of which match my machine name
<willcooke> kenvandine, Robert's got quite a lot of bugs against his name in: http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<willcooke> if you speak to him could you get an updates / check he's aware
<kenvandine> willcooke, i will
<willcooke> #topic New bugs review
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-05-29 | Current topic: New bugs review
<willcooke> Since you guys went through the list last week there are a few unassigned ones to look at quickly
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/1765724
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1765724 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Xenial -> Bionic - System fails to boot after upgrade - gnome-screensaver & gnome-shell fail to start?" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<willcooke> Might be able to just ignore that one
<willcooke> jibel can't reproduce any more
<jibel> and still cannot
<Laney> notfixing then
<Laney> or close the bug
<willcooke> jibel, can you chance the tags
<jibel> let it expire
<Laney> it comes up on the list every week
<jibel> done
<Laney> thanks
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-initial-setup/+bug/1765644
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1765644 in gnome-initial-setup (Ubuntu Bionic) "gnome-initial-setup runs for upgraders in GNOME session & deletes alternate keymaps" [High,Triaged]
<didrocks> I guess for Robert…
<willcooke> It was, then Seb unassigned
<didrocks> without untagging, weird
<willcooke> Hm, I don't understand how important that one is.  I'll read more and speak to jbicha in a bit
<didrocks> yeah, if you setup multiple keyboard layout and g-i-s erases them after upgrade, it's annoying
<didrocks> (if I understand correctly what the issue is about=
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1761554
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1761554 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Bionic) "[bionic] Extended characters in GNOME screen keyboard don't get entered" [Medium,Triaged]
<willcooke> looks like that one is in hand
<didrocks> yes
<willcooke> k, and I think that's the end of the list
<willcooke> Did I miss any?
<willcooke> Let's assume not and we can come back later if needed
<willcooke> so we can move on to
<willcooke> #AOB
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-05-29 | Current topic: AOB
<willcooke> oh, hold on
<willcooke> #topic jamesh
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-05-29 | Current topic: jamesh
<willcooke> snapd/evolution-data-server:
<willcooke> * got EDS pull request ready for review with Spread tests passing on
<willcooke> Ubuntu, Debian, Fedora, SUSE, and Arch:
<willcooke> https://github.com/snapcore/snapd/pull/5184
<willcooke> * I've addressed feedback by zyga and jdstrand, but there was some
<ubot5-ng> snapcore bug (Pull request) 5184 in snapd "interfaces: add desktop-{contacts,calendar}-service interfaces" (comments: 3) [Open]
<willcooke> concern about the interface names.
<willcooke> * chatted with niemeyer about the interface naming issue, and settled
<willcooke> on calendar-service and contacts-service.
<willcooke> * I'll push through updates for this tomorrow so I think we could get
<willcooke> it merged this week.
<willcooke> snapd/portals:
<willcooke> * I've started work on a branch to handle the xdg-document-portal
<willcooke> startup issue (the last issue needed to get working desktop-portal
<willcooke> support).  This involves some changes to how "snap run" works, so
<willcooke> there may be some questions about the best way to handle the process
<willcooke> startup.
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-05-29 | Current topic: AOB
<willcooke> Anyone got anything to talk about?
<willcooke> Oh, I have a quick one
<willcooke> Where do we have Twitter integration in 16.04?
<willcooke> I thought maybe online accounts, but it's not there
<willcooke> meh, not meeting worthy, but if you know, tell me
<willcooke> any more for any more
<didrocks> no twitter scope
<didrocks> I don't think we have anything by default with twitter? gwibber has been removed for long of default install at that time :)
<willcooke> I think it's probably dead code, so NFA needed
<willcooke> It's another one of these "you need to review your app or move to the new apis etc etc" things
<didrocks> (which isn't free anymore IIRC)
<willcooke> anyway, if no AOB then
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue May 29 14:01:44 2018 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2018/ubuntu-desktop.2018-05-29-13.30.moin.txt
<willcooke> thanks all
<didrocks> thanks!
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<willcooke> didrocks, yeah I think we can probably do nothing and that will be fine
<didrocks> right, being cut out at worse :)
<willcooke> I'm poking around in 16.04 now to see if anything is hidden away, but I not
<Laney> Trevinho: One part of fixing that bug is making the search get properly cancelled when you close the overview, I don't think you need to reproduce my setup for that
<Nafallo> if we get cut out we might get a bug about what's not working ;-)
<Trevinho> Laney: mh, ok... that's different thing, more g-s related probably then
<Trevinho> or, well, i see
<Laney> different?
<Laney> that's what my bug says...
<Trevinho> Laney: I mean different to what i was thinking to change
<Laney> oh right
<Laney> well, there's probably a nautilus-side fix too for the ctrl-f case
<GunnarHj> willcooke, didrocks: I noticed the discussion about bug #1765644. Possibly it's somehow related to bug #1762952, which is being worked on. But the pending fix does not address the basic issue: Both GNOME (at least g-c-c, but probably also g-i-s) and the keyboard-configuration package write to /etc/default/keyboard, and they have different ideas of what it should contain.
<ubot5> bug 1765644 in gnome-initial-setup (Ubuntu Bionic) "gnome-initial-setup runs for upgraders in GNOME session & deletes alternate keymaps" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1765644
<ubot5> bug 1762952 in console-setup (Ubuntu) "Alternative shortcut for layout switching Alt+Shift unexpectedly set by default" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1762952
<didrocks> GunnarHj: yeah, I guess the issue might be in how the keyboard is dealt vs upstream which isn't working completely for us. Let's see with jbicha
<GunnarHj> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> jibel: when you have time, do you mind giving a review on the installer fixes for .1 vs telemetry? There are:
<didrocks> https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/ubiquity/+git/ubiquity/+merge/346975
<didrocks> https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/ubiquity/+git/ubiquity/+merge/346976
<didrocks> https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/ubiquity/+git/ubiquity/+merge/347043
<didrocks> https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/ubiquity/+git/ubiquity/+merge/347044
<didrocks> (those are 2 branches actually, one on master for cosmic and another one for bionic SRU)
<didrocks> the bugs have all been turned into SRUs and ready
<didrocks> and tested done on ubuntu, kubuntu, debconf frontend, in OEM and non OEM mode
<jibel> didrocks, sure, I'll do the reviews tomorrow. I'd like to finish what on working on before eod
<didrocks> sure
<didrocks> does anyone else have graphical glitches on top of inbox or any other components in thunderbird?
<didrocks> like, on my inbox list, on my gmail account, I see a fork and knife…
<ogra_> probably a subtle hint you shoudl go for that late lunch that you skipped today ?
<didrocks> hehe, it seems it displays everyday thus
<didrocks> and sometimes, it's a "boom"-like picture
<ogra_> it knows your eating habit ;)
<didrocks> unsure how to take that one :p
<didrocks> Wimpress: https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/renaming-communitheme-snap-soon-to-a-new-name/5667 written down
<Wimpress> Thanks
<popey> didrocks: moved it to the store category, because really it's the store that's the blocker here
<didrocks> popey: ok, thanks ;)
<oSoMoN> good evening all
<willcooke> and goodnight from me
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-05-30
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN. The rest of Europe is not awake yet
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> looks like it, indeed
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<duflu> Spoke too soon
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<oSoMoN> duflu, you woke him up
<duflu> Maybe not. I'm like 10000km away
<duflu> Although if didrocks has a native IRC interface, which he may, then yes
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN, hey duflu
<didrocks> what's happening? :)
<duflu> didrocks, was just saying Europe was asleep, then you logged in
<didrocks> I'm using weechat, so terminal-based IRC
<didrocks> haha ;)
<didrocks> "native" in that sense
<didrocks> not ready for that yet :)
 * didrocks has shutdowned his IRC proxy in 2010, which was already too native to my taste :)
<jibel> Good morning everyone
<oSoMoN> salut jibel
<oSoMoN> I watered the vegetable garden last night, and of course now it's raining copiously
<didrocks> salut jibel
<didrocks> ofc oSoMoN :)
<duflu> Morning jibel
<duflu> oSoMoN, btw what happened to Chromium + VAAPI?
<oSoMoN> duflu, not much, it's not moving upstream, I still have it in a PPA but I haven't rebased on the latest release
<oSoMoN> gotta do that, thanks for the reminder
<duflu> oSoMoN, did Google oppose moving away from their software decoding? Or was it not "theirs" but always ffmpeg's
<duflu> ?
<willcooke> morning
<willcooke> duflu, koza has declined & seb is off.  Do you want to chat about anything?
<duflu> willcooke, I'm in the hangout, but no
<duflu> Morning!
<willcooke> afternoon!
<duflu> That too
<Laney> ello
<duflu> Hi Laney
<didrocks> hey willcooke, Laney
<Laney> hey duflu didrocks
<Laney> all good?
<duflu> Laney, yeah going well. You?
<Laney> Alright yeah
<Laney> We "won" the quiz last night
<Laney> it was a three way tie and we got the tie breaker
<Laney> ...with 14/30
<duflu> Sounds like the difficulty was well balanced
 * duflu assumes that's a score, not a question
<duflu> afk
<didrocks> all good, yeah, congrats for the quiz :)
<Laney> I did learn who Ronald Wayne is
<Laney> which is a good bit of knowledge...
<Laney> maybe...
<Laney> There's something off with Firefox and cookies for me lately
<Laney> I keep getting those stupid EU cookie prompts, and have to log back in to websites all the time
<Laney> ricotz: if you want https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vte2.91/+bug/1765389 to be included in bionic, could you make the bug SRU compliant please?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1765389 in vte2.91 (Ubuntu Bionic) "[FFe] Drop unrelated changes from revert-prce2.patch" [Low,Triaged]
<kenvandine> tkamppeter, can you please update Bug #934291 with the SRU template information?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#SRU_Bug_Template
<ubot5> bug 934291 in cups-pk-helper (Ubuntu Bionic) "Deleting or stopping print jobs does not work" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/934291
<kenvandine> tkamppeter, i have that SRU ready to upload for bionic
<Laney> O_O
<Laney> still had repowerd installed
<xnox> /o\
 * xnox that deserved an ascii emotion, instead of a unicode one ;-)
<Laney> 🤦
<oSoMoN> time for some gardening, have a good evening everyone
<Trevinho> Laney: indeed there are other user switching issues... looks like going back to gdm has troubles
<Trevinho> that piece of code seems to be really fragile
<Laney> hmm?
<Trevinho> Laney: about that bug... the user mentioned the wrong verison, but I've the feeling he might be right
<Trevinho> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/OGoG77OK/
<Trevinho> when locking and try to log to another user, gdm hides and we go back there
<Trevinho> unless my temporary code changes I've here don't break it now....
<Trevinho> Laney: mh and yeas I've a 2nd user that takes a lot to logout, can't see why, though... waiting some dbus timeout for sure
<Trevinho> not my 1st user though.. mhmhmh
<willcooke> night all.  I hope p_avlushka fixes their IRC client tomorrow
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-05-31
<jamesh> duflu: do you know where gnome-shell sends its log messages? (if any)
<duflu> jamesh, there are almost no information messages, only errors. All to journalctl
<duflu> *informational
<jamesh> duflu: thanks.  I've got a program saying it loses its connection to the Wayland compositor, and the only output in journalctl is "May 31 13:37:15 scruffy gnome-shell[5322]: setup_framebuffers: assertion 'width > 0' failed"
<duflu> Which is annoying because on any other display server you would get some nice information about the hardware etc
<duflu> jamesh, I vaguely recall that's a non-fatal assertion that pops up often
<jamesh> so maybe it is unrelated
<duflu> Probably. It's never the problem whenever I see it in peoples' logs
 * duflu is curious now and goes to find that assertion
<duflu> jamesh, Hah. It's not even hardware-related. gnome-shell/src/st/st-theme-node-transition.c
<duflu> So non-fatal
<jamesh> on the client side, the message is just "Gdk-Message: 13:37:36.186: Lost connection to Wayland compositor."
<duflu> jamesh, that also happens often. Xwayland and gnome-shell are co-dependent so if one crashes then the other will too. It's tricky (and often impossible) to find which went down first and why
<jamesh> duflu: I'm not seeing any problems with my other Wayland and X11 apps in the session when this happens
<jamesh> If the app was doing something that caused gnome-shell to hang up on it, I was hoping gnome-shell would print some diagnostics
<duflu> jamesh, oh I thought the error was from Xwayland. OK in that case it's more weird. Only one app reckons it lost connection? That could happen as a side-effect of memory corruption, or something
<duflu> So an application bug
<jamesh> duflu: this is with the xdg-desktop-portal-gtk process
<jamesh> I guess I'll poke around a bit more
<duflu> I'm not familiar with Wayland connection errors
<duflu> But it happens a lot with X
<jamesh> it tries to connect to both X11 and Wayland as needed
<duflu> jamesh, sounds like an application bug. Its maintainer will need to debug that
<jamesh> so it can show windows that are transient for second app's window
<jamesh> I'm wondering if gnome-shell is implementing some kind of security policy to interfere with this
<duflu> jamesh, certainly Wayland is better contained than X. AFAIK you can't easily escape your own sandbox (of which there is none in X)
<duflu> biab
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<duflu> jamesh, actually I would hazard a guess that any Wayland client trying to tinker with a client other than itself will fail with protocol errors
<duflu> Maybe it's a GTK app that used to work in X, but can't work in Wayland
<duflu> Or worse, maybe it's trying to make X calls while connected via Wayland. That's pretty common
<duflu> And will fail
<jamesh> duflu: there's Wayland specific code in here: it's a D-Bus service that shows a dialog on behalf of another app.  The app passes a string representing the window ID
<jamesh> duflu: if it is an X11 window, the service creates an X11 dialog.  If it is a Wayland window, the service creates a Wayland dialog
<duflu> jamesh, worth noting you need to check for Wayland before X. Because in gnome-shell both sockets are available
<jamesh> duflu: https://github.com/flatpak/xdg-desktop-portal-gtk/blob/master/src/externalwindow-wayland.c#L45 <- it's definitely connecting to the server okay, because I don't see the "Failed to open Wayland display" message
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<duflu> jamesh, yeah (back to the beginning) it sounds like an application bug - failure to handle some wayland error
<duflu> Or would that be a gtk bug?
<duflu> jamesh, slightly less likely is that some valid part of the Wayland protocol is not correctly implemented in gnome-shell. But you won't see error messages because people don't tend to predict their own bugs that well
<duflu> -gnome-shell +mutter
<jamesh> duflu: for what it is worth, this is the stack trace for the disconnection message: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qDQc9VB84w/
<duflu> Good old Gnome. Let's make assertions non-fatal and recoverable protocol errors fatal
<jamesh> interestingly, this seems to be a different error to what I saw when running outside of gdb "Error 71 (Protocol error) dispatching to Wayland display."
<jamesh> that's probably just the disconnection being detected at a different point in the code though
<duflu> jamesh, https://developer.gnome.org/meta/stable/running-mutter.html
<jamesh> thanks.  I'll give that a shot on my laptop to see if it shows anything useful
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN, jamesh!
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks, ça va bien?
<didrocks> ça va, et toi ?
<oSoMoN> très bien
<Laney> yo
<didrocks> hey Laney!
<didrocks> how are you?
<duflu> sup Laney?
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<willcooke> morning
<oSoMoN> good morning Laney, willcooke
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<Laney> hey didrocks duflu willcooke oSoMoN!
<didrocks> Laney: small question for you, I think bug #1774354 and bug #1771976 needs a FFe in addition to the SRU process, correct?
<ubot5> bug 1774354 in ubuntu-report (Ubuntu) "Delay reporting of system metrics when there is no network while running g-i-s" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1774354
<ubot5> bug 1771976 in ubuntu-report (Ubuntu) "Collect physical screen size" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1771976
<Laney> didrocks: feature freeze doesn't exist after the release
<Laney> you need to talk to the SRU team
<Laney> maybe by just uploading and seeing what happens
<didrocks> Laney: ok, I didn't know what was the process as we only starting doing this recently :)
<didrocks> thanks!
<didrocks> started*
<Laney> :>
<Laney> the release team doesn't have any involvement in stables really
<didrocks> yeah, that's what I was thinking, but better to double check first :)
<duflu> didrocks, I've been thinking for a long time that screen size and other graphics info should be always logged by gnome-shell/muttter, like other display servers do.
<duflu> We have a bug open about gnome-shell not logging enough
<didrocks> duflu: yeah, I think that should be part of the dbus API to request them
<willcooke> Hm.  My server crashed at around 1am local time, nothing in syslog - any ideas on what I could look at to tell me why it died?
<duflu> willcooke, you mean the login?
<willcooke> duflu, dead dead.  Didnt even respond to pings.  I had to power it off and back on again.  #ithelpdesk
<duflu> willcooke, If not /var/crash then check to see if it was already reported (instructions in bug 1766148)
<ubot5> bug 1766148 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Add a link/button to https://errors.ubuntu.com/user/..." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1766148
<willcooke> empty
<didrocks> hum…
<willcooke> meh, probably just one of those things
<didrocks> yeah, without crash or logs…
<duflu> willcooke, that web page is empty initiallly. Give it a few seconds to populate
<duflu> The old gnome-shell #1 crasher was converted into an exit without crashing (upstream's choice). But it should at least log that the connection to Xwayland was lost
<willcooke> nothing in there
<willcooke> this feels more like a hardware / driver issue
 * didrocks is confused about g-c-c branch for bionic…
<didrocks> well, there is no branch, but changelog for cosmic contains gnome-control-center (1:3.28.1-0ubuntu1.18.04.1) UNRELEASED; urgency=medium
 * didrocks will do his fix for cosmic now and see later what seb intended to do (I think backporting some patches)
<didrocks> Laney: do you have any instructions on converting a branch to git with importing the first tarball?
<Laney> didrocks: no, what I would do is clone the debian repo and make an ubuntu/master branch starting at the last time we based on Debian (1:3.27.92-1), then gbp import-dsc --debian-branch=ubuntu/master our_current_dsc
<didrocks> Laney: ok, will give it a try then :)
<Laney> then after that is done add a commit on top to fix the Vcs-* and gbp.conf
<Laney> https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/commit/?h=ubuntu/master&id=fcb5025b2155a6ae48c1f430ffaa3fe690e661d8
 * Laney did that one yesterday
<Laney> you can see the branch layout and stuff there
<didrocks> Laney: thanks! I will follow this
<didrocks> Laney: you didn't push the debian branches on purpose, correct? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+git/gnome-terminal
<Laney> yep
<didrocks> ok then :)
<Laney> you can add the salsa.debian.org remote if you want those
<Laney> which you probably do
<didrocks> yeah, and it will be always out of sync if we push them to launchpad, agreed
<didrocks> so no real need
<Laney> but they probably just get out of date
<Laney> righto
<Laney> oh yeah I forgot you have to also update the default branch too https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+git/gnome-terminal/+edit
<Laney> because it's not called "master"
<didrocks> ahah, nice trick! yeah, "ubuntu/master" ;)
<Laney> would be good to write this down on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/git
<didrocks> yep, let me do it first, then, I may update it :)
<willcooke> hm, server has crashed again.
 * willcooke looks at livepatch
<willcooke> oh, no this time its turned off.
 * willcooke looks at children
<didrocks> haha
<Laney> enable persistent journal and then you can do journalctl -b -1
<didrocks> argh, 1:3.27.92-1 didn't use pristine tar…
<didrocks> that makes it a little bit harder :p
<Laney> didrocks: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FbntSK5rRk/
<Laney> some extra things in there like getting the tag format right
<Laney> I think you don't actually need upstream at this stage as upstream/3.28.1 already exists but if it didn't you would
<didrocks> Laney: the issue is that you end up with a debian/ only repo
 * didrocks has to go bbl
<didrocks> don't worry, I'll have a look
<Laney> not here I don't
<didrocks> hum, I'll recheck, thanks!
<Laney> it starts out like that, but import-dsc imports the source from the tag
<Trevinho> oh, wow, freedekstop moved to gitlab too... :)
 * Trevinho updates the bot
<kenvandine> tkamppeter, did you see my ping yesterday about bug 934291
<ubot5> bug 934291 in cups-pk-helper (Ubuntu Bionic) "Deleting or stopping print jobs does not work" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/934291
<didrocks> popey: willcooke: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-report/+bug/1774395/comments/2
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1774395 in ubuntu-report (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-report doesn't capture GPU on virtualbox" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<willcooke> didrocks, testing
<didrocks> willcooke: basically, if you don't have (rev .*), on the line, this is the same bug
<willcooke> didrocks, confirmed
<willcooke> no rev
<didrocks> let me duplicate the bug thus
<willcooke> thanks didrocks
<didrocks> then, the SRU team needs to be bragged :)
 * didrocks duplicates popey
<didrocks> :p
<willcooke> I thought it was prolly regex, but didnt see that existing bug
<popey> wat wat
<willcooke> popey, you gpu issue is a known (and fixed waiting for SRU team)
<willcooke> issue
<Nafallo> didrocks: send the copy to Sweden please. haven't had beers with popey since 2011 I think...
<popey> ooooh!
<didrocks> Nafallo: you know, this isn't the only function that popey can do :)
<popey> This pleases me greatly.
<Nafallo> popey: pleased about the idea of Swedish beer? :-D
<kenvandine> or just beer
<popey> :D
<popey> I haven't been to Sweden for ... *years*
<didrocks> yeah, I think popey is more interested in the b than in the S, sorry Nafallo :)
<Nafallo> :-O
<popey> who should I poke about xorg bugs?
<didrocks> oupssss, I didn't setup ccache on my new machine…
<didrocks> popey: tseliot, maybe?
<tseliot> popey: or tjaalton, it depends on the driver
<popey> nvidia
<popey> bug 1760104 specifically
<ubot5> bug 1760104 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1760104
<tseliot> popey: that would be me then, assuming it's the nvidia driver that is causing the problem
<tseliot> popey: can you reproduce the problem when using the nouveau driver?
<tseliot> popey: also, does the 390.58 driver from this PPA solve the problem for you? https://launchpad.net/~albertomilone/+archive/ubuntu/nvidia-glvnd-temp
<popey> tseliot: i am unlikely to install nouveau, simply because it's no good for what I use my pc for
<popey> and i need to have it installed for a week or more to trigger the issue
<popey> happy to try your driver ppa though
<tseliot> popey: oh, so it's not something that you can reproduce consistently?
<popey> it has happened enough times, but I can't forcibly trigger it, no
<tseliot> popey: ok, see if the new driver helps
<popey> Ok, installed that driver, lets see.
<willcooke> night all
<oSoMoN> good night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-06-01
<jamesh> duflu: for that Wayland related bug I was tracking yesterday, setting WAYLAND_DEBUG=1 for the app was helpful: it showed an error from the server that GTK never bothered to print
<jamesh> it seems it was a mutter bug after all: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/issues/138
<gitlab-bot> GNOME bug 138 in mutter "Error 71 (Protocol error) dispatching to Wayland display" (comments: 0) [1. Bug, 5. Wayland, Closed]
<ubot5> Error: Gnome bug 138 could not be found
<duflu> jamesh, good. So at least one of my comments yesterday was right. Fixed in mutter 3.28.2 and 3.29.2, so cosmic is already fixed.
<jamesh> I'll have to remember WAYLAND_DEBUG=1 for the future
<jamesh> it turns on protocol logging in both libwayland-client and libwayland-server
<jamesh> MUTTER_VERBOSE=1 didn't really tell me anything about the wayland protocol side of gnome-shell
<duflu> Fortunately I have never needed to discover that option
<jamesh> It's just a bit annoying when GTK turns "set_parent_of was called with an invalid child" into "Error 71 (Protocol error) dispatching to Wayland display."
<duflu> Yeah that's poor form. "Error 71" is something you should never see. Instead there should be more useful information as to what 71 represents
<jamesh> sometimes I wasn't even getting the "Error 71": it looks like sometimes GTK was seeing the socket close before getting the string error message from the server
<duflu> jamesh, I guess if you can find the most definite component to blame (objectively) then log a bug
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> salut didrocks
<jibel> ça va?
<didrocks> ça va jibel, et toi ? :)
<jibel> didrocks, bien bien, c'est vendredi :)
<didrocks> héhé
<jamesh> some instructions for testing portals with snaps: https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/desktop-portal-testing-notes-for-app-developers/5711
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers, and happy Friday!
<duflu> Morning didrocks, jibel, oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<didrocks> good morning duflu, salut oSoMoN
<didrocks> joyeux vendredi !
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<willcooke> morning
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<jamesh> hi willcooke
<duflu> willcooke, as Monday is a holiday I'll decide how I feel about working on the day. It depends on the balance between unresolved domestic tasks and wanting to catch up on unresolved Ubuntu tasks
<Laney> oops, I forgot the desktop team due to being pinged
<Laney> HI!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<didrocks> hey hey Laney :)
<duflu> Hi Laney
<willcooke> duflu, ack
<didrocks> Laney: you forgot the desktop team?
<didrocks> how dare you :p
<didrocks> Laney: that's not a 9 anymore…
<Laney> I was fulfilling my potential elsewhere
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> backup plan, "can plan for the future" :)
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> not pot file in g-c-c?
<Laney> not pot pot not
<didrocks> lalala :)
<Laney> didn't get generated in the build?
<didrocks> I was looking at the option to not purge :)
<didrocks> --git-no-purge running
<didrocks> yep, build time
<duflu> There is starting to be a backlog: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/
<duflu> Fortunately I'm about to EOW and need to prepare to cook dinner, so don't mind
<duflu> Night
<didrocks> willcooke: small question about whoopsie auto/never request integration in gnome-initial-setup… We link the "first status report" with the auto/never errors mode, correct?
<didrocks> willcooke: so, if the user say "send system infos", it turns whoopsie in auto send mode, and if the user opt out, it will never send any report? (then, there is the toggle in g-c-c to switch between never/manual/auto)
<didrocks> I don't see anything mentionning error reports in the mockup
<willcooke> erm
 * didrocks sees willcooke thinking
<willcooke> you can hears the cogs working
<willcooke> I dont think it's supposed to go in g-i-s
<willcooke> I think it's suppose to go on the first whoopsie message with a checkbox saying "Don't ask me again" or words to that effect
<didrocks> willcooke: hum, not what we discussed last time IIRC
<willcooke> I dont think we should tie it in to the "send data"
<didrocks> willcooke: so, we would have 2 additional options on the dialog?
<willcooke> 1 sec, I think I have an email with designs in it
<didrocks> because remember, there are 3 options
<didrocks> never show the dialog, nor report
<didrocks> always show the dialog
<didrocks> always report without asking
<willcooke> yeah, so in that case the checkbox on the whoopsie dialog would work, like "Remeber this choice" -> "Yes" = always auto send, "no" -> never send, never prompt  <do nothing> = Always prompt
<Laney> Don't ask me again -> Report / Cancel
<Laney> ya
<didrocks> I guess we should have some better text than Yes/No, but yeah
<willcooke> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ErrorTracker#line-65
<willcooke> oh, no that's not quite it
<didrocks> yeah, there isn't the option there
<willcooke> k, so thinking about what we have
<willcooke> we have the toggle between auto always send and off in g-c-c
<didrocks> that's already done
<didrocks> and uploaded
<willcooke> so that's how you can change your mind later
<willcooke> so yeah, IMO, adding something to the whoopsie dialog is the right thing
<willcooke> didrocks, I can speak to m_pt next on Monday if you can wait
<willcooke> s/next/first thing
<willcooke> or maybe you can play around with it and we can work out the exact woding later
<didrocks> willcooke: sure, there is no hurry
<didrocks> willcooke: https://imgur.com/a/7EnRi9a
<didrocks> this is what I changed in GCC
<willcooke> neat!
<didrocks> also, the existing dialog was a lie
<willcooke> ha yeah
<didrocks> and so, the global label switch between "Never/Manual/Always"
<willcooke> I noticed that
<willcooke> I kinda hoped it was a bug which crept in which made it always report automatically
<didrocks> (ofc, the switch off disable the option box)
<willcooke> but alas no
<didrocks> the person implementing it didn't look at the API it seems :)
<willcooke> heh
<didrocks> so yeah, I think something around that in the dialog, without taking too much space
<didrocks> knowing that if we see taht dialog, it means we are in "manual" already
<didrocks> (so no need to show that option)
<willcooke> ah yeah
<didrocks> willcooke: btw, we can't know if a crash prevents login
<didrocks> willcooke: warning you, as I've seen g-c-c mockups which was relying on that to propose "auto mode" being only allowed in that case
<willcooke> didrocks, I dont think I follow - so in cases where you can't login, can we force auto upload?  I guess by time time you can't login, the session has already tried to start  - so we cant have one setting for gdm and one for the desktop session propper?
<didrocks> willcooke: no, the setting is global
<didrocks> willcooke: I mean, in the original design "auto" was only if you can't log in
<didrocks> but it's nor the existing semantic, nor what we want to achieve (prompt less the users)
<willcooke> ah, kk
<nessita> hello all. I have an old laptop running ubuntu 16.04, and since a few "boots" ago, when I login with my user, it will not display/load the propfile. Restarting lightdm usually fixed it, but the last time I
<nessita> I've tried doing that would not fix it
<nessita> on one of the attempts to login, I've got an apport dialog saying that "compiz profile loader" had failed, but did not show a traceback
<nessita> is there any way I can "fix" that use in that installation?
<nessita> I've found a crash file in /var/crash for unity_compiz_config_profile_setter and I've sent it with apport-bug
<mgedmin> nessita: you could try logging in using a different session type (e.g. gnome-shell, if you've got it installed)
<mgedmin> and then, hm, reset your compiz settings?  IIRC there was a command to do that, let me google ...
<mgedmin> hm, unity-tweak-tool --reset-unity ?
<nessita> mgedmin, at this time I don't have a different session type, but yeah I was trying to reset the compiz settings, let me try that command
<nessita> mgedmin, thanks, it worked!
<popey> tseliot: sadly the latest nvidia driver from your ppc didn't fix the crash. Just installed a snap and my xorg exploded again :(
<kenvandine> tkamppeter, cups-pk-helper has been accepted in bionic-proposed
<kenvandine> tkamppeter, please test it and comment on the bug
<tseliot> popey: ok, please try 396 too from this PPA. Failing that, I'll try to reproduce the problem here: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<popey> tseliot: ok, thanks. in parallel jdstrand is providing support from the snapd side, believing he can reduce the triggers that cause it.
<tseliot> popey: ok. BTW, I've just had a look at the new stacktraces, and  it looks like the failure takes place in the input pthreads in X11, and there is no sign of things being related to the nvidia driver, other than the nvidia package being installed on your system.
<popey> tseliot: ah, that fits with what jdstrand is working on, so thanks! :D
<tseliot> popey: you're welcome ;)
<oSoMoN> have a great week-end everyone!
<Laney> laters!
<popey> kenvandine: ..
<popey> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/af4eotDW/problem%20installing%20gnome-chess
<popey> (we were gonna add it to the featured editor's picks, but won't if it's busted)
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-06-02
<kenvandine> popey, ugh... is it connected to the themes interface?
<kenvandine> popey, revision 24 works for me
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-05-27
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> afternoon duflu
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<duflu> Tis the time of year for new build deps
<didrocks> morning duflu
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<duflu> Hi seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<seb128> had a good w.e/monday?
<duflu> seb128, Still not great. You?
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> I'm good
<seb128> lut didrocks, en forme ? bon w.e ?
<seb128> no U.K/U.S today, going to be a quiet day
<didrocks> seb128: difficile, Martin a un pied-main-bouche, donc en manque flagrant de sommeil pour nous
<didrocks> et toi ?
<seb128> ah, zut :(
<seb128> nous ça va, un nez qui coule mais rien de problématique
<seb128> bon courage alors !
<didrocks> merci :)
<didrocks> il est chez la nounou là, ils sont tous infectés de toute manière
<didrocks> donc un peu de répis
<seb128> hehe :)
<oSoMoN> salut seb128, didrocks
<oSoMoN> looks like it's gonna be a quiet day indeed
<oSoMoN> perfect for getting stuff done :)
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, how are you? had a nice w.e?
<seb128> hehe :)
<oSoMoN> a very good week-end yeah, you?
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN !
<seb128> good as well!
<Trevinho> morning!
<seb128> hey Trevinho, how are you?
<Trevinho> seb128: hey! all good, you?
<seb128> I'm good thx!
<seb128> you are back in Europe? or not yet?
<didrocks> hey Trevinho!
<zyga> hey
<zyga> who can I ping about https://blog.ubuntu.com/2018/03/26/introducing-the-new-snapcraft-branding
<zyga> the images are broken
<zyga> popey, Wimpress: ^ any ideas?
<tkamppeter> seb128, I cannot access private bugs of NM though I get e-mail notifications about them.
<tkamppeter> seb128, do I need to get added to some group/team?
<oSoMoN> good night all
<popey_> zyga: we're on vacation today. Maybe ping someone on the web team?
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-05-28
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning seb128 and didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<Wimpress> o/
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN and Wimpress
<oSoMoN> hello duflu
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<seb128> hey duflu, Wimpress, how are you?
<seb128> lut didrocks oSoMoN en forme ?
<duflu> Trevinho, excellent work with CI
<Trevinho> duflu: thanks :)
<duflu> seb128,  I am finally feeling mostly good. How are you?
<seb128> I'm good
<Trevinho> hopefully there it will catch also some memory errors we randomly were getting
<Trevinho> hi seb128
<seb128> quite some rain, I'm glad I took the umbrella to go to drop the kid for the day
<Trevinho> so far valgrind runs quite happily in the test suite either
<duflu> Valgrind with exit 1 on errors
<duflu> ?
<duflu> --exit-on-first-error=yes
<duflu> or similar, Trevinho?
<duflu> or just --error-exitcode=1
<didrocks> seb128: ça va, et toi ?
<seb128> ça va !
<Trevinho> duflu: mh, I've been just using meson test with `--wrap` valgrind
<duflu> Trevinho, I would recommend --error-exitcode=1 or else it might pass still with errors
<Trevinho> duflu: well, looking at the logs of the errors, no one was related to mutter though, all lower level stuff which are probably false positive
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks, seb128
<duflu> OK, too soon
<Trevinho> but in general `MALLOC_CHECK_` does the same these days
<duflu> MALLOC_CHECK_ is a weak and fast check, not as useful as Valgrind
<duflu> The former is also delayed, so might not crash in the location of the error
<duflu> MALLOC_CHECK_ is most useful on the customer's machine in production when you don't have other debugging tools
<duflu> or can't afford a major slowdown
<marcustomlinson> morning seb128 didrocks duflu Wimpress oSoMoN Trevinho
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson
<duflu> and marcustomlinson_
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson, how are you? had a good long w.e?
<marcustomlinson> yeah was great thanks! Have a good average length weekend seb128?
<oSoMoN> good morning marcustomlinson
<seb128> yeah, w.e was nice. We didn't do anything fancy but it was relaxing
<marcustomlinson> much the same yeah
<marcustomlinson> "relaxing" with a 3 year old is not quite what relaxing used to be though... :P
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson!
<didrocks> zfs 0.8 is out \o/ quite some good timing :)
<seb128> enjoy the update :)
<didrocks> wondering if we should handle it directly, I'll ask cking, debian also has rc4 in unstable (missed rc5 apparently)
<didrocks> if we have good relationship on that package, I don't want to go over other people :)
<didrocks> (also, there are some big changes, so ensuring the update is correct is tricky)
 * didrocks cross fingers as well that not too many changes in the golang binding will be needed for libzfs
<cking> i'm going to get the current 0.7.x version working with 5.2 first, then once the debian version 0.8 is out I'll sync them up. I'm concerned about regressions moving to 0.8-rc versions
<seb128> we are not in an hurry to land it in the archive so yeah it makes sense to let the time to let Debian&co to look at it/comment first
<didrocks> cking: hey! So you think that 0.8 final will be quickly packaged in debian, the maintainance is active there?
<didrocks> cking: yeah, I was wondering if you wanted to backport the 5.2 patches in 0.7, they landed post-release for 0.8
<cking> I'm backporting the 5.1/5.2 kernel compat fixes to 0.7.12 first and then move to 0.8 once it's in debian
<didrocks> cking: thanks! Let's see how it goes, if you need any help, jibel and I looked at the generator and the new systemd units which are fixing some races on boot
<cking> normally there are also some regression fixes to new releases a little while after a new release, so I'm always very careful not to jump to the latest release until I know it's OK
<didrocks> yeah ;) as people only start to test after releases on real system and not RC… :)
<cking> I hate file systems eating data :-)
<didrocks> or it makes you loving your backups :p
<cking> heh
<didrocks> do not hesitate if you need any help!
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, the only thing I'm a little bit scared of is incompatibility in the bindings, but we can figure that out (just not too close from FF)
<cking> didrocks, ok, i hope to get zfs with the 5.2 kernel out this week, but it takes me a day or so to ensure it passes all the regression tests
<didrocks> cking: are there some automated tests out of autopkgtests? I'm wondering if we add systemd units/change initramfs if there are some stuff in addition to autopkgtests we can run
<cking> didrocks, I can send you my testing howto
<didrocks> that would be great, thanks!
<Laney> yo de yo
<didrocks> morning Laney, how was your week-end?
<oSoMoN> yo Laney
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you? had a nice long w.e?
<RAOF> Oooh, a release of zfs 0.8? Time to look at what it would take to integrate encryption with lxd!
<RAOF> Hello all!
<Laney> moin didrocks oSoMoN seb128
<Laney> yes very good, we went to the beach on saturday and there was even some sun :>
<Laney> what about you? can you even remember it or is it too far in the past?
<Laney> sorry, got distracted by j_uliank
<didrocks> Laney: sounds nice! Martin is sick since Friday and so, plans were cancelled, can't wait for him to feel better again
<didrocks> RAOF: hey! Yeah, native encryption \o/
<didrocks> also can send directly encrypted dataset for backup :p
<Laney> :(
<RAOF> didrocks: yeah, I built an encrypted storage pool for a test LXD system. It worked! Although you needed to manually poke LXD a bit.
<RAOF> (with 0.8rc3)
<seb128> Laney, w.e was good, most relaxing. It was really nice and sunny here on saturday as well :)
<didrocks> RAOF: sounds nice!
<didrocks> cking: thx for the notes!
<seb128> marcustomlinson, do you know what's the status of snaps that need gtk 3.24? do we change them to build gtk themself for now? I'm trying to figure out if we can update epiphany, upstream is unhappy about us shipping an outdated version (which has a bug which makes some menu items not available on Disco)
<marcustomlinson> seb128: hmm, yeah we have to build gtk in for a later version
<marcustomlinson> but it's a bit of a b**tch
<seb128> well I guess we had it figured it out for some snaps so it's a simple copy/paste exercice at this point?
<duflu> Tis the time of day for LP to time out
<marcustomlinson> I'm not sure that we've completely worked it out just yet, I'm in the process of that now
<marcustomlinson> seb128: but yeah, one could copy it from the build-snap
<duflu> Morning Laney
<duflu> Evening RAOF
<marcustomlinson> seb128: https://gitlab.gnome.org/Community/Ubuntu/gnome-3-28-1804-sdk/blob/master/snapcraft.yaml
<marcustomlinson> line 291
<seb128> ah
<seb128> we don't have any snap on 3.24 today?
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine would know the answer to that
<seb128> k, let's wait for him to be up then
<seb128> thx marcustomlinson
<marcustomlinson> seb128: https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/support-for-gtk-3-24/9782/9
<marcustomlinson> from that response, looks like the build snap does aim to be the example. But ken will know if anything has changed over the last 3 months
<seb128> right
<Laney> seb128: did you mean to upload that epiphany to debian too, or did you use the wrong version number?
<GunnarHj> Hi seb128, after a long chat and some additions to the test case, sil2100 is willing to review bug #1768166 on behalf of the SRU team. Do you have time to sponsor? https://launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/+archive/ubuntu/ibus-libpinyin
<ubot5> bug 1768166 in libpinyin (Ubuntu Cosmic) "Random crashes " [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768166
<GunnarHj> seb128: Btw, we concluded that it should be uploaded for now to both bionic and cosmic.
<sil2100> Cosmic as well since even though we don't really care 'much' about it since it's EOL, but backports like these have higher versions and I'm worried about upgrade paths through cosmic to disco
<seb128> Laney, crap, I first meant to update to Debian but then I realized the situation was weird in Debian with a 3.32 hacked and not in experimental, so I changed to upload to Ubuntu and forgot to change the version, sorry
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey, I'm a bit busy today/tomorrow, if you can try another sponsor that would be nice, otherwise I try to have a look once I'm done catching up with my current todolist
<seb128> Laney, are you looking at those updates as well now/going to do the bionic SRU? or just asking?
 * seb128 doesn't want to dup work
<Laney> seb128: no
<seb128> k, thx
<Laney> that would be worth trying to get into buster
<seb128> how does one do that?
<seb128> I've been disconnected enough from Debian that I don't know the process for freeze exception
<seb128> (unsure I've been active around a Debian freeze ever in fact)
 * seb128 reads https://release.debian.org/buster/freeze_policy.html
<Laney> that's the one
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, I'll ask tsimonq2.
<GunnarHj> tsimonq2: Hi Simon! Wondering if you can sponsor bug #1768166? It has been carefully pre-reviewed by the SRU-team. Proposed uploads in https://launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/+archive/ubuntu/ibus-libpinyin . Ask you to upload to both bionic and cosmic.
<ubot5> bug 1768166 in libpinyin (Ubuntu Cosmic) "Random crashes " [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768166
<kenvandine> seb128: the gtk branch?  That was there to prevent it from trying to build gtk4
<kenvandine> at least at the time
<kenvandine> i'm sure there's a newer stable branch now
<kenvandine> marcustomlinson: ^^
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, the question was gtk 3.24 (which was have since cosmic), that's apparently what is blocking us from update epiphany-browser (didi you see the upstream blog post about Ubuntu shipped outdated/buggy version, that included the snap)
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> yeah, i probably pinned that branch back during the cosmic cycle :)
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: that is the latest stable branch
<seb128> no it's not?
<kenvandine> yes it is
<kenvandine> 3.24.8 is the latest in the 3 series
<seb128> kenvandine, sorry, I though that comment was about epiphany-browser, not gtk :)
<seb128> so can we update that one?
<seb128> ok, it's that time of the week
<seb128> #startmeeting Desktop Team Meeting - 2019-05-28
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue May 28 13:30:08 2019 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting - 2019-05-28 | Current topic:
<seb128> Roll call: didrocks, duflu (out), jamesh (out), jibel (out), kenvandine, laney, marcustomlinson, oSoMoN, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<kenvandine> o/
<marcustomlinson> present
<oSoMoN> ol/
<Trevinho> 0/
<seb128> hope everyone is having a good start of week
<seb128> let's get started :)
<seb128> oh, earlier morning Marco!
<seb128> #topic rls-bb-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting - 2019-05-28 | Current topic: rls-bb-bugs
<didrocks> hey
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> no desktop material
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> so that list has a few
<seb128> the n-m ones are leftover of the SRU that regressed/got reverted, I'm going to assign to Till who is working on that
<seb128> bug #1825940
<ubot5> bug 1825940 in linux (Ubuntu) "[graphics] Enable ICL" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1825940
<seb128> tjaalton, ^ should that be assigned to you?
<seb128> assuming so, shout/ping me if that's wrong
<seb128> bug #1830022
<ubot5> bug 1830022 in cups (Ubuntu Disco) "DirtyCleanInterval should be 0 by default" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1830022
<seb128> dgadomski, hey, should that be assigned to you?
<dgadomski> seb128: hey, I'd appreciate tkamppeter's opinion on this one
<seb128> dgadomski, also please respect the process, either tag as rls-nn-incoming for reviews if you work on a fix and decide to target then please assign to yourself directly
<Laney> sounds like Incomplete
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> also the targetting sound wrong, I'm going to delete those lines
<seb128> dgadomski, please tag rls-nn-incoming once it's understood if you feel like that needs proper serie tracking
<seb128> next
<seb128> japenese new era on some packages
<seb128> it's probably something we should do so nominations sound right
<tjaalton> seb128: done
<seb128> does anyone fancy learning a bit about the topic and deal with those changes?
<Laney> c_yphermox set all that up, have you checked it isn't being handled already?
<seb128> no I didn't, I will after the meeting and find an assignee if needed
<oSoMoN> I had a brief look at the bug and at least the poppler-data part needs some upstream work
<seb128> thx for pointing that out!
<seb128> ok, next cosmic
<seb128> #topic rls-cc-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting - 2019-05-28 | Current topic: rls-cc-bugs
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-cc-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> no desktop
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-cc-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> same japense era
<seb128> that's it
<seb128> #topic rls-dd-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting - 2019-05-28 | Current topic: rls-dd-bugs
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-dd-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> still no desktop!
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-dd-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> same japenese era
<seb128> that's it
<seb128> #topic rls-ee-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting - 2019-05-28 | Current topic: rls-ee-bugs
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ee-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> there is one buggy g-c-c entry, marking that one invalid (I meant to do that from previous week, I had a look to the code and then forgot)
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ee-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> that's in shape
<seb128> #topic update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting - 2019-05-28 | Current topic: update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<seb128> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<seb128> nothing there, the only entry seems an infra problem
<tkamppeter> dgadomski, seb128, I have posted about bug 1830022 in the CUPS upstream mailing list now, let us see what Mike Sweet (CUPS upstream author) will say about this.
<ubot5> bug 1830022 in cups (Ubuntu) "DirtyCleanInterval should be 0 by default" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1830022
<seb128> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting - 2019-05-28 | Current topic: AOB
<seb128> tkamppeter, thx
<seb128> other topics?
<didrocks> o/
<didrocks> so, there are 3 MIRs which needs action/discussion
<didrocks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xdg-dbus-proxy/+bug/1811824 -> got an ACK, just waiting on dep on it
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1811824 in xdg-dbus-proxy (Ubuntu) "[MIR] xdg-dbus-proxy" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<didrocks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libbluray/+bug/1746629 -> was requested by jbicha, do we still want this?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1746629 in libbluray (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libbluray" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<didrocks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usbguard/+bug/1816548 -> it's a NACK for now AFAIK
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1816548 in usbguard (Ubuntu) "[MIR] usbguard" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<kenvandine> didrocks: i'll look at xdg-dbus-proxy
<kenvandine> i think we will need it soonish
<didrocks> kenvandine: poke seb or myself once the dep is added so that we promote it
<didrocks> (thx)
<didrocks> I don't see strong reasons for libbluray, we don't have it for 8 years…
<didrocks> (and it doesn't do decryption, unsure how uself this is)
<didrocks> useful*
<Laney> still a delta
<didrocks> I guess seb is more aware of the topic for the last one
<didrocks> true
<seb128> didrocks, libblueray is not important but it's an easy one it would lower some Debian delta and enable a feature which exists upstream/in other distro
<didrocks> Laney: wait to handle it so that we remove that delta? :)
<seb128> but if it's*
<didrocks> I guess it's just a confirmation that requests are fitted
<seb128> it's a wishlist but still valid
<seb128> yes they are
<Laney> it's not actually a proper delta btw
<seb128> usbguard is on review/discussion on the GNOME side
<Laney> a conditional thing in the rules file
<seb128> we have work to do from the security team review though
<Laney> still it's a feature delta
<didrocks> seb128: good, I'll answer that in our next week meeting
<seb128> didrocks, thx!
<didrocks> Laney: if you can just ack that all is good in the bug, I'm happy to port that in our next meeting
<seb128> usbguard is probably to push forward this cycle if we want  it for the LTS
<Laney> k
<didrocks> agreed
<didrocks> thanks Laney & seb128
<didrocks> that was it for me
<seb128> thx for the reminder didrocks, usbguards slipped a bit from my mind and I didn't include it in the planning, I should
<seb128> other topics?
<seb128> seems not
<seb128> let's wrap then, thanks everyone!
<seb128> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue May 28 13:50:49 2019 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2019/ubuntu-desktop.2019-05-28-13.30.moin.txt
<didrocks> thx
<oSoMoN> thx
<seb128> kenvandine, marcustomlinson, so what was the outcome of snaps needing gtk 3.24 / updating epiphany-browser? I did deal with updating the deb in bionic/cosmic/eoan now and I would like to go back to upstream being able to tell them we sorted out the issues raised, but we need to fix the snap as well for that
<kenvandine> seb128: i haven't had a chance to look at it
<kenvandine> marcustomlinson: can you have a look?  maybe tomorrow morning?
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: sure, can you point me to the repo
<kenvandine> seb128: i suspect the answer will be building gtk as a part, but that is a can of worms :)
<seb128> kenvandine, but you expect that to be easy? marcus was pointing out a snapcraft post earlier from feb that was stating that gtk 3.24 would come through the build snap
<seb128> kenvandine, we don't have any snap using gtk 3.24 today?
<kenvandine> but the build snap isn't ready yet
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> but we need it
<seb128> woh
<marcustomlinson> seb128: so the build snap is WIP
<seb128> I though most GNOME apps would have had that depends by now
<marcustomlinson> my WIP. That said, I'm in a good position to look at this then
<kenvandine> nope
<seb128> k
<seb128> well don't worry guys
<seb128> I will go back to them telling that we sorted out the debs
<marcustomlinson> seb128: no seriously I will do it tomorrow
<seb128> I mentioned that the snap situation was probably more complex since our framework is based on bionic
<seb128> they seemed really surprised by it
<seb128> "so snap can't even get a recent gtk" :/
<kenvandine> i think marcustomlinson is in a good position to sort that out now though
<seb128> marcustomlinson, k, let me know how it goes, thx!
<seb128> \o/
<marcustomlinson> seb128: could you point me to the repo
<marcustomlinson> with the snapcraft.yaml
<kenvandine> https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/epiphany/+git/snap/
<kenvandine> i think
<seb128> marcustomlinson, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+snap/epiphany
<seb128> ah, same thing
<kenvandine> marcustomlinson: it's actually not a bad test case :)
<marcustomlinson> k cool. My major fear is that it will not be compatible with the runtimes in the platform snap
<kenvandine> maybe...
<kenvandine> but, newer libgtk should be fine
<marcustomlinson> yeah I'll give it a go
<kenvandine> building it is more of the issue
<kenvandine> bundling the newer libgtk is safer, as long as it's loaded first
<kenvandine> which might be an issue :)
<kenvandine> might need to flip the LD_LIBRARY_PATH order :)
<seb128> kenvandine, marcustomlinson, thanks!
<marcustomlinson> gonna call it a night now though. cheers!
<seb128> same here, night!
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-05-29
<didrocks> good morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> salut seb128
<Wimpress> Morning o/
<seb128> hey didrocks Wimpress duflu, how are you today?
<didrocks> seb128: I'm good, yourself?
<didrocks> hey Wimpress
<Wimpress> Very well thanks.
<duflu> Morning didrocks, seb128 and Wimpress.
<duflu> seb128, I just took the step of buying a large proper coffee for the afternoon. Let's see if it helps...
<duflu> How goes seb128?
<Wimpress> seb128 didrocks Are you both still archive admins?
<marcustomlinson> morning all
<didrocks> hey duflu
<didrocks> Wimpress: yes
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson
<marcustomlinson> seb128: quick question about the epiphany snap. Is there a visible issue with the app when running on the older gtk?
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson
<marcustomlinson> seb128: ah you said yesterday some menu items are not visible on Disco. I'll see if I can spot them
<Laney> moin moiny moin moin
<duflu> Hi Laney
<didrocks> hey Laney
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<seb128> marcustomlinson, upstream wrote "Ubuntu’s GNOME Shell 3.32 does not display Epiphany 3.30’s app menu, so there’s no way to edit preferences, view history, import/export bookmarks, etc." if that helps
<seb128> duflu, didrocks, I'm good thx!
<marcustomlinson> seb128: yeah that helps thanks. I see that in fact
<seb128> good
<seb128> or rather "good" :)
<Laney> moin duflu didrocks seb128
<Laney> i'm alright, had a nice climb last night
<Laney> although we knocked over one of my trees in a pot when we got home /o\
<Laney> hope it's ok
<Laney> you?
<Laney> :<
<seb128> Laney, I'm fine thx, sorry was busy looking at SRUs :-)
<seb128> :-( for the tree
<seb128> tjaalton, could you try to verify your meson/bionic SRU?
 * Laney noticed seb128 playing SRU team on some of them ;-)
<seb128> :)
<seb128> that xenial one had been sitting for over a year without action!
<seb128> do others also find the launchpad "tags editing" entry to be too small/annoying to use?
<didrocks> by "too small", you mean "not long enough", not the height, correct?
<seb128> yes
<didrocks> yeah, it could use a longer length IMHO
<seb128> especially for SRU where the tags are "bionic verification-needed verification-bionic-needed "
<didrocks> yep
<seb128> thx for confirming, I will report it (if it's not yet), I guess it's an easy tweak for a launchpad hacker
<didrocks> it should be :)
<seb128> I could probably try to submit a MR but I don't know where to get started to submit a fix to launchpad
<didrocks> I guess length + buttons could be the same width than line wrapping in description and comments
<seb128> it would probably take me an hour to get the source, find the code, etc and then I've no clue how to test a change
<didrocks> yeah, some years ago, it was long to setup, I doubt it changed
<didrocks> right
<seb128> didrocks, thx for the feedback :)
<didrocks> yw!
<oSoMoN> fwiw I agree, the text input widget to edit tags is way too narrow
<tjaalton> seb128: ah yes
<seb128> tjaalton, thx
<seb128> oSoMoN, thx
<Wimpress> seb128 didrocks If either of you get a spare moment, please can you take a look at indicator-notifications in the Eoan NEW queue.
<Wimpress> tsimonq2 Update the packaging and uploaded it. I'd like to seed it in Ubuntu MATE 19.10 :-)
<RAOF> Wimpress: indicator-notifications? Is that a blast from the past?
<Wimpress> RAOF It has been in LP for years but only available in a PPA.
<Wimpress> It has had a few updates to in the last 18 months or so at our request.
<Wimpress> But we're going to start contributing to the project and build it into a more complete "notifications centre"
<seb128> k, I'm changing location, having lunch outside with the laptop, bbiab
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: when you're in, could you please review: https://code.launchpad.net/~marcustomlinson/epiphany/+git/snap/+merge/368059
<kenvandine> marcustomlinson: reviewed, thanks!
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: cool thank YOU
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: could you top approve and merge for me? A rebuild and upload of the snap would be good too as the current snap is utterly broke
<marcustomlinson> (I don't have permissions to the base repo)
<kenvandine> merged :)
<marcustomlinson> 👍
<kenvandine> ugh... LP blew up
<kenvandine> 500 error accessing the git repo
<marcustomlinson> happens :/
 * kenvandine tries again
<kenvandine> marcustomlinson: built :)
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: cool, I'll grab it from candidate and double check it
<seb128> kenvandine, marcustomlinson, wooottt :) Thx, I'm going to give it a try in a bit as well
<oSoMoN> a browser snap, lemme test that!
<seb128> :-)
<oSoMoN> geolocation doesn't seem to work
<seb128> appamor denials?
<oSoMoN> let me see
<oSoMoN> indeed
<oSoMoN> msg='apparmor="DENIED" operation="dbus_method_call"  bus="system" path="/org/freedesktop/GeoClue2/Manager" interface="org.freedesktop.GeoClue2.Manager" member="GetClient" mask="send" name="org.freedesktop.GeoClue2" pid=4598 label="snap.epiphany.epiphany"
<marcustomlinson> oSoMoN: oops
<oSoMoN> this will need a new snapd interface
<oSoMoN> safe browsing works, that's nice
<seb128> indeed, I'm surprised it didn't come yet as a requirement (I don't find any mention on github and just an old post about geoclue1 on snapcraft.io)
<oSoMoN> although the button to accept the risk and continue to the deceptive site doesn't do anything, but maybe that's a feature ;)
<seb128> haha
<kenvandine> there is a location related interface, but core doesn't provide it
<kenvandine> might be locationd
<oSoMoN> youtube 360° videos don't work, I wonder if it's just a matter of youtube refusing the serve the right content because of UA string, or missing features in that webkitgtk build
<kenvandine> not sure if that is geoclue though
<seb128> kenvandine, github finds no mention of GeoClue2 for the snapd project, so I guess it's not based on it
<seb128> yeah, it's based on the ubuntu location service
<marcustomlinson> oSoMoN: 360 videos don't look to be supported on the deb version either
<kenvandine> oSoMoN: what does chromium do for location?
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, it uses the google API for geolocation
<kenvandine> of course :)
<oSoMoN> ricotz, I have updated and tested unity-menubar.patch for firefox 68 beta 5, let me know when you push your changes to the packaging branches, and I will subsequently commit it
<kenvandine> webgl works nicely too
<didrocks> Wimpress: I'm a little bit uneasy with indicator-notifications copyright, it's written "inspired from Ted Gould", which means the work done in canonical. I think the copyright should reflect that and keep the original one
<didrocks> instead of only having 2011 Jason Conti
<didrocks> tsimonq2: FYI ^
<didrocks> also, the original copyright was GPL3.0, so it's incorrect to relicense GPL3.0+
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, it does, but FPS is low compared to chromium here (testing with http://webglsamples.org/aquarium/aquarium.html, 60 FPS with chromium, 20 FPS for epiphany)
<kenvandine> i get 60 with 500 fish
<kenvandine> but it drops way down from there
<kenvandine> 30 at 5000 but 4 at 10000
<seb128> kenvandine, marcustomlinson, the candidate snap for epiphany seems to work fine for me, but wouldn't it make sense to rather update stable to 3.32 instead of jumping to the unstable line? (or do you plan to rebuild 3.32 in another channel)
<seb128> also bug #1815920
<ubot5> bug 1815920 in epiphany-browser (Ubuntu) "[snap] Firefox Sync does not work because Apparmour prevents access to gnome-keyring" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1815920
<seb128> well, I get keyring denials which I didn't get with 3.30 before refreshing on candidate
<kenvandine> actually we should build 3.33 to edge and 3.32 to candidate
<kenvandine> seb128: thanks for pointing that out :)
<seb128> np!
<seb128> kenvandine, marcustomlinson, should probably add "password-manager-service" to the interfaces in use?
<kenvandine> seb128: already there
<marcustomlinson> seb128: it is there, I think it just doesnt autoconnect
<kenvandine> not connected by default
<kenvandine> marcustomlinson: i'll take care of juggling these branches and building in the right places
<seb128> oh, right
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: thanks!
<kenvandine> np
<seb128> hum
<seb128> why is gnome-software not giving me an "interfaces" button for the epiphany snap?
<seb128> ah it is, it took a bit to show I think?
<marcustomlinson> or you were looking at the deb?
<seb128> no, for some reason the deb isn't listed in gnome-software
<seb128> which is one of the reason upstream complained about the snap, that's where gnome-software is leading them :)
<marcustomlinson> I see
<Laney> is for me
<seb128> ah, it is now, results were just slow to come without indication it was not done loading :/
<seb128> didrocks, I tried to verify bug #1819129 but a bionic live session booted in virtualbox does include the CPU info pre-SRU ... did we validate it was an issue for bionic?
<ubot5> bug 1819129 in ubuntu-report (Ubuntu Disco) "No CPU record on Virtualbox" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1819129
<didrocks> seb128: good question… It's quite old, I'm pretty sure I tested on both but now my memory is fuzzy
<didrocks> note that the issue is mostly a different json file sent by virtualbox hw emulation layer, so can be still different depending on which version of virtualbox (like the deb from their official website) that they send
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hi, I have pushed the beta branches
<seb128> didrocks, I tried disco a bit earlier on the same machine in the same VM config, just swapped the .iso and I could confirm the bug/fix
<seb128> didrocks, anyway, I'm going to mark it verified on the basis there is no regression
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, sounds safe. I'm very puzzled because I checked and I have a virtualbox bionic vm installed
<didrocks> knowing that I don't use vb normally…
<didrocks> so I tested on this…
<seb128> didrocks, that's a live session boot, maybe some hwd enablement update since changed the behaviour
<seb128> which isn't on the iso
<didrocks> seb128: ah, that could explain it…
<seb128> didrocks, thx
<didrocks> thx for checking!
<didrocks> ok, os-prober didn't handle ZFS at all
<didrocks> so if you have 2 zfs install on your system -> nothing in grub, only one entry (current system)
<didrocks> we're going to bring a *lot* of improvments :)
<seb128> :)
<didrocks> interesting things are happening on duplicated pool names as well :)
<GunnarHj> seb128: I've had no success in finding a sponsor for bug #1768166. Can you put it on your list?
<ubot5> bug 1768166 in libpinyin (Ubuntu Cosmic) "Random crashes " [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768166
<seb128> GunnarHj, I'm done for today and tomorrow is a vac day here, I will try on friday if you stll fail at finding someone
<GunnarHj> Ok.
<Trevinho> morning
<Trevinho> guys
<seb128> hey Trevinho, how are you?
<seb128> shifting tz to the west? ;)
 * Laney saw Trevinho speaking this UK morning
<Laney> nocturnal
<seb128> Laney, those gbp cards, feel free to move to backlog, I was trying to be realistic and not have an endless stack of backlog cards but I guess we need a team discussion about if there is disagreement
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: can you kick the import on gnome-3-28-1804-sdk please :)
<kenvandine> sure
<Laney> seb128: I think we should stop adding endless stacks of backlog cards and make it so that all things which are on there are things which are going to be worked on
<Laney> so for things like the gbp stuff: don't add cards unless it is actually likely to be worked on
<seb128> yeah, we should review the current list and nuke things that are not likely
<seb128> which is sort of what I was going for when I moved those cards
<Laney> so the problem is that we put things like that on the plan but that doesn't actually translate into someone necessarily doing it
<seb128> right, which is what I'm trying to fix with the emails round we had this week and people estimating their feature capacity and listing their backlog
<seb128> that's how we ended up with Trevinho deciding that there was no way he would get those items
<Laney> k, so you think it's all in hand
<seb128> I hope we are on the right path at least :)
<Laney> not convinced we aren't going to go round in exactly the same circle again
<Laney> but if you think we won't, fine
<seb128> I might be wrong
<seb128> if you have ideas/suggestions on what we could change that's always welcome
<seb128> but at least we made things more obvious from the start
<Laney> trying to make them but I'm feeling push back so not sure if I should stop
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, all good... worked up late yes :-P
<seb128> like Marco has 10 week of feature work and features for at least 16 weeks of work which wouldn't work
<seb128> and resulted in me nuking those cards
<Laney> you're talking about fixing the situation now
<Laney> and I am trying to get you to think about how we got into an overcommtited situation in the first place
<seb128> right
<seb128> well I think we did by not doing that exercice of comparing our "wishlist" to our team capacity
<Laney> so that we don't put 25 cards on the board in the paris sprint and then kill them again in 6 months time when they don't get done
<Laney> ok, all fine then
<seb128> hopefully :-)
<seb128> k, on that note time for tennis!
<Laney> I don't feel heard
<Laney> but got to go cook
<Laney> goodnight
<seb128> oh, sorry
<seb128> I probably didn't understand what you meant
<seb128> let's try having another fresh try tomorrow/friday (unsure which day I take yet, tomorrow is a vac but I might swap it)
<seb128> Laney, have a nice evening!
<oSoMoN> thanks ricotz, I'm pushing the updated unity-menubar.patch now to all beta branches
<oSoMoN> done
<ricotz> oSoMoN, thanks
<oSoMoN> good night all
<kenvandine> seb128: epiphany 3.32.2 promotes to stable
<kenvandine> and latest master  is in edge
<seb128> kenvandine, wwooot, thx!
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-05-30
<duflu> RAOF, are you in WA or were just working late?
<RAOF> duflu: I was just on my phone.
<duflu> Ooh, right. IRC/matrix/whatever
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning didrocks and oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu, salut didrocks
<didrocks> how goes duflu, oSoMoN?
<duflu> Going well, didrocks. You?
<oSoMoN> doing fine, it's gonna be another beautiful and warm spring day, and hopefully productive, too
<duflu> Saturday will be the first day of winter, and 26 degrees :)
<didrocks> duflu: I'm good, thanks ;) (Sorry, was busy trello-github-carding)
<marcustomlinson> morning all
<marcustomlinson> or just didrocks oSoMoN and duflu :)
<duflu> Hi marcustomlinson
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson, we are "all" ;)
<marcustomlinson> didrocks: ah, there's a public holiday somewhere today hey?
<didrocks> marcustomlinson: yes, France & Germany at least
<marcustomlinson> didrocks: oh yes, and you opted for tomorrow instead. Nice one
<didrocks> yep ;)
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<duflu> Morning seb128
<seb128> hey duflu
<marcustomlinson> hey seb128
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson
<marcustomlinson> you're allowed to take a break hey ;p
<seb128> yeah, I'm going to swap it for tomorrow
<seb128> I didn't finish things I wanted to get done yesterday
<seb128> so better to not cut context and have a long w.e
<Laney> morning!
<didrocks> good morning Laney
<duflu> Morning Laney
<Laney> moin didrocks duflu
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<Laney> yo seb128
<Laney> sorry, got distracted *cough*
<Laney> i'm good, we saw a nice band at the folk club last night, so i'm happy about that
<Laney> you?
<seb128> I'm good!
<seb128> we were supposed to go out for dinner but the baby sitter was stucked at another place where the parents had to come back some hours later for some reasons
<seb128> so we ended up to not do that and I went to tennis instead, which was nice :)
<seb128> brb, changing location
<seb128> k, back!
<Wimpress> o/
<duflu>      \o
<oSoMoN>    \o/
<seb128> :-)
<didrocks> good morning Wimpress
<seb128> Laney, Trevinho, duflu, do you have any idea about how https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gjs/issues/248 could be done technically?
<gitbot> GNOME issue 248 in gjs "gnome-shell JS errors don't trigger report tools" [1. Enhancement, 2. Needs Information, Closed]
<duflu> seb128, I think you need to dump core. So abort() etc
<duflu> Or if we are after just a JS stack then maybe exit(1) ??
<seb128> duflu, see the comments, upstream rejected that idea because it would bypass proper JS engine shutdown
<duflu> seb128, yes I know. It's meant to bypass shutdown :S
<duflu> Sounds like the job for a distro patch
<seb128> well, the way we do it for python we get the backtrace without having to bail out/exit
<seb128> I don't know how it's done and if the same thing would be possible in JS though
<Laney> there's some kind of way to hook into the exception handler
<Laney> for python
<seb128> do you know if a similar mechanism exists for js?
<Laney> nope, but that is presumably something that "could" be done by gjs
<duflu> That sounds desirable. gnome-shell logs stack traces all the time without exiting
<Laney> nope I don't know (sorry)
<seb128> no worry, I asked in case :)
<xnox> oSoMoN:  jamesh: do you know how snap dependencies work, and if this is the right thing to do https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-seeds/+git/ubuntu/+merge/368102  ? cause like desktop isos should be offline snap seedable. or something like that.
<Laney> (not nope there isn't)
<duflu> I don't yet buy Phillip's reasoning though. We are only talking about replacing exit() with abort(). If you see leaks in either case you should ignore them
<duflu> Or Philip's
<seb128> duflu, ah good point, feel free to comment about that on the gitlab issue
<duflu> I mean in the latter case at least
<duflu> Valgrind can only detect leaks properly using exit()
<jamesh> xnox: as I understand it, snapd's seeding process is offline: it expects the set of seeded snaps to fulfil all dependencies
<duflu> And to worry about leaking on exceptions only matters for caught exceptions. Uncaught exceptions don't leak because the whole process is gone
<xnox> jamesh:  yeah, but i don't know how to check which deps are needed. i guess i should download an iso and check?
<Laney> I wouldn't get into that kind of discussion in #ubuntu-desktop
<Laney> and actually personally I wouldn't push back on ptomato either unless there's someone who is actually going to work on it
<jamesh> xnox: I guess you'd need to download all the snaps in the seed, and check that (a) anything referenced as a base snap is included, and (b) anything referenced by a content interface plug is included
<Laney> it's not likely to result in the problem being addressed
<duflu> Sounds simple enough. But I'm not starting on another tangent for now
<seb128> k, well let's keep it this way for now then
<seb128> we might get back to it if someone finds cycles/interest to poke at the problem
<seb128> duflu, Laney, thx for the input
<Laney> the core dump you'd get from abort() might not even be very useful btw
<Laney> i.e. you might actually want to do something from the js side
<duflu> Laney, yeah it's not to use the core dump, but to actually get a problem report
<duflu> If there's another way to that then great
<duflu> Different topic (almost) - I wonder if we could get problem reports for ALL JavaScript stack traces that don't terminate gnome-shell
<duflu> That might be very useful for statistical analysis
<Laney> something like what we have with https://docs.python.org/3/library/sys.html#sys.excepthook
<seb128> I don't think we want to pop an apport dialog every time we have one of those, at least not today
<Laney> that's what apport uses for python
<duflu> Fair point. We may drown out crashes and not prioritise them
<Laney> and it's what Philip was hinting towards with "Is there some API that could be used to trigger the reporting tool that doesn't shut down the program without cleanup?"
<oSoMoN> xnox, what james_h said, base snaps and content interfaces, not sure if snapd exposes this information somehow, without requesting an actual install
<Laney> I'll comment with a link to the Python thing
<duflu> +1
<seb128> Laney, thx
<xnox> jamesh:  oSoMoN: so i used the snap download tool from livecd-rootfs, and mounted the snap by hand, and I see inside the snap, meta/snap.yaml has things like:
<xnox>   gnome-3-28-1804:
<xnox>     default-provider: gnome-3-28-1804
<xnox>     interface: content
<xnox>     target: $SNAP/gnome-platform
<xnox> so i guess i will check all of these manually
<jamesh> xnox: the default-provider: line is the important part, yeah.  also base: at the top level (but that should only reference "core" or "core18")
<oSoMoN> xnox, right, unfortunately it’s still very much a manual process, it'd be nice if snapd offered a way to query for "dependencies"
<xnox> yeah
<xnox> but it's interesting how i can use the plug mechanism to probably provide prebuilt initrds for the kernel snaps
<xnox> hmmmmmm
<xnox> kenvandine:  jamesh: oSoMoN: it looks like gtk-common-themes is the only snap that doesn't declare "base: core18"
<xnox> if it did, we would be able to build images with just: snapd core18
<xnox> but because of gtk-common-themes it looks like we will end up with: core core18
<xnox> as the required bases.
<jamesh> xnox: it could probably be switched to "base: bare".  While that is one extra base snap, it is 4K
<xnox> oooooh
<xnox> i like "base: bare"
<jamesh> I guess it would also depend on whether snapd is ready to run on classic systems without "core"
<xnox> never heard of it.
<xnox> i believe it is.
<xnox> jamesh:  i guess we should experiment with like stable/ubuntu-19.10 channel first (i.e. switch gtk-common-themes to base:bare and check if we can drop dual-core)
<jamesh> or just test on edge.
<xnox> eoan dailies are built with stable/ubuntu-19.10 but i think we can request livefs build with an alternative channel.
<xnox> (to do a one off edge build)
<oSoMoN> GunnarHj, I sponsored {,ibus-}libpinyin for bionic and they're in the unapproved queue, gonna handle cosmic now
<oSoMoN> and sponsored to cosmic too
<kenvandine> xnox, jamesh: that is intentional.  We need something to ensure core gets installed.  At least at the time 19.04 shipped we still needed that.
<seb128> hey kenvandine, how are you?
<kenvandine> Hey seb128
<kenvandine> I'll check with mvo to see if we can drop that yet
<xnox> kenvandine:  snap-tool seeds core/core18 as needed in livecd-rootfs..... ditto snapd. can you explain why it is intentional to pull in core?
<kenvandine> The snapd snap wasn't quite ready to work without core installed
<kenvandine> They thought it was, but there was a bug
<kenvandine> Might be fixed now
<kenvandine> When we switched all the snaps to core18 it broke the images
<kenvandine> So we switched the themes to core just as a work around to get 19.04 out the door
<kenvandine> The themes snap doesn't actually need any base
<kenvandine> So that was a workaround
<xnox> ah
<xnox> thanks!
<GunnarHj> Thanks oSoMoN!
<xnox> seb128:  i'm sorry, can't reply to your email i'm stuck in a loop-one singing and dancing spice girls songs, because your email had trigger words
<seb128> xnox, no worry, it's almost friday then you will be able to get some rest and recover!
<xnox> seb128:  seriously my facebook is impossible. their spice world tour is on now, and i'm just flooded with girl power
<seb128> click on the "X" button in the corner and be happy!
<Laney> JUJUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<Laney> ERROR profile "default": juju does not support IPv6. Disable IPv6 in LXD via:
<Laney> 	lxc network set lxdbr0 ipv6.address none
<Laney> /o\
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> k, so in case that's interesting to someone, I hacked a sort of bionic/desktop version report mostly for GNOME components
<seb128> it's not a proper service and there are weird things like Debian version forced to 0, but it can help to see where we potentially have GNOME components that have a stable update that could be SRUed
<seb128> so mentioning it in case it's useful to others, https://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/bionic/versions.html
<seb128> or https://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/bionic/desktop.html for our set
<Trevinho> morning!
<oSoMoN> good morning Trevinho
<Trevinho> oSoMoN: hey
<Laney> moin and bye Trevinho
<Laney> seb128: sorry forgot to say earlier, nice one
 * Laney has been trying to understand the crowd
<Laney> <insert that "i have no idea what i'm doing" meme?
<Laney> >
<Laney> byeeee
<seb128> Laney, :-)
<seb128> k, calling it a day
<seb128> which means a week since I'm off tomorrow, have a nice evening/w.e desktopers! see you on monday
<sarnold> bye seb128, enjoy :)
<oSoMoN> enjoy the long week-end seb128
<oSoMoN> good night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-05-31
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers, happy Friday!
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> how is the end of the week looking?
<RAOF> Well, my laptop now spits MCEs before kernel panicking in the initramfs, so it's been better :/
<oSoMoN> uh oh, that's not good
<willcooke> morning all
<Wimpress> o/
<duflu> Morning willcooke and Wimpress
<duflu> Good evening RAOF
<willcooke> afternoon duflu, how goes?>
<duflu> willcooke, I am glad to have made solid progress today before the long weekend. Will document it in the weekly report today. How are you?
<willcooke> duflu, nice one!  Yeah, doing ok.  Been busy sorting things out at home, but glad to be back to something more "normal" today
 * duflu nods
<willcooke> lots of email to read :)
<oSoMoN> good morning willcooke, Wimpress
<willcooke> morning oSoMoN
<Laney> hey
<willcooke> morning Laney
<duflu> Morning Laney
<marcustomlinson> morning all
<willcooke> hi marcustomlinson
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson
<Laney> wb willcooke 👊
<Laney> greetings duflu greetings marcustomlinson 👋
<oSoMoN> good morning Laney, marcustomlinson
<Laney> hey oSoMoN, happy friday :>
<willcooke> thanks for the screenshots marcustomlinson
<marcustomlinson> 👍
<willcooke> Got my X220 off the shelf for some testing, and now I've replaced all my cheapo wifi APs with UniFi - I can't connect to the wifi any more.
<willcooke> You might remember this laptop from such rants as "Why wont my stupid laptop connect to the wifi"
<Laney> thou art cursed
<Laney> doesn't BF use UniFi too?
<willcooke> I put a cheapo USB wifi dongle in, and it works fine
<willcooke> yeah, BF does
<willcooke> and sprints
<Laney> ye
<Laney> sounds like a common factor
<Laney> I bought another AP the other day
<Laney> and now my wifi sucks
<Laney> there's some kind of problem with roaming between them
<Laney> can't see the chromecasts half the time, things like that
<willcooke> erk
<willcooke> I added 2 x Lite APs to the one I had, and everything is working as it should do
<willcooke> roaming is working well
<Laney> FMLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
<willcooke> wifi sucks
<Laney> come and fix it pls
<willcooke> I just saw an update for the controller
<marcustomlinson> My wifi is great, but you probably don't want to know what hw I use :P
<willcooke> hehe
 * xnox had to disable annonomous mac address to connect to my new wifi from windows
<willcooke> echo "options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1 wd_disable=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf
<willcooke> that fixed it
<willcooke> ?!
<willcooke> My wife said it was working fine last week
<willcooke> i r not understand
<marcustomlinson> willcooke: your wife is obviously just better than you at wifi
<willcooke> :)
<ogra> wife-fi
<willcooke> \o/
<ogra> already in the name !
<marcustomlinson> hahaha
<marcustomlinson> no ways... why did I not see that??
 * oSoMoN calls it a week, have a good week-end everyone!
<willcooke> I'm EODing too, night all
<Laney> nighty night
<Laney> happy weekend one and all
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-06-01
<eren_tr> Hi everyone
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-05-25
<callmepk> good morning
<duflu> Morning callmepk 
<callmepk> morning duflu 
<pieq> hi duflu , callmepk !
<duflu> Hey pieq 
<callmepk> hi pieq 
<pieq> So my desktop is still on 18.04. /home is on a different partition from /. What are the odds that I completely destroy everything if I install 20.04 and just replace / ? :D
<pieq> (if I remember correctly, there is a "format" checkbox that is unticked by default, so if I point /home to my current home partition and leave this checkbox unticked, I should get all my files and configs back after the install, right?)
<RAOF> pieq: You should keep your *user* configs and files (although backups are recommended, always!), but is there any particular reason not to just use `do-release-upgrade`? (You'll need to pass an option to make it consider 18.04→20.04 before we release 20.04.1)
<pieq> RAOF, good question. A vague feeling of "it's cleaner this way". Also, last time I tried this (16.04 → 18.04), the laptop I tried it on miserably failed (a bad graphics driver issue I guess, I had no more X.org so it was very hard to recover)
<pieq> RAOF, When is 20.04.1 due? Beginning of August?
<RAOF> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule says “End of July”
<pieq> RAOF, OK. I might just try the do-release-upgrade and see, then. It's a desktop with an AMD GPU and nothing too fancy (no wireless, no BT, ...), it shouldn't be too bad in terms of support
<RAOF> My understanding is that `do-release-upgrade` is expected to *work* now, but we let the release see the first round of SRUs and soak for a bit.
<RAOF> If you have any problems, please file bugs 😀
<pieq> RAOF, I will, don't worry (I'm a QA engineer, filing bug is my passion! :D )
<pieq> filing bug*s*
<pieq> RAOF, I found some pulseaudio issues when upgrading another laptop from 19.10 to 20.04, but yeah, it was on a laptop, I don't expect to see this kind of issues on a desktop (but you never know! :))
<pieq> RAOF, anyway, thanks for your answers!
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Hi didrocks 
<didrocks> hey duflu 
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<oSoMoN> happy Monday!
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN. Happy Monday
<oSoMoN> hey duflu, how are you?
<duflu> oSoMoN, going well. You?
<oSoMoN> duflu, yeah, I'm good and very relaxed after a 4 day week-end
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN !
<jibel> hi all
<didrocks> salut jibel 
<jibel> salut didrocks, ça va bien?
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks, jibel 
<didrocks> jibel: ça va, et toi ?
<jibel> didrocks, bien, toujours l'été ici, on en profite d'autant plus que les touristes ne sont pas là
<jibel> natation et rando pour rattrapper le retard dû au confinement
<didrocks> certes :)
<duflu> Hi jibel 
<jibel> good afternoon duflu 
<Saviq> didrocks, jibel: hey folks, one thing just came to mind re: zsys - think it'd be possible to annotate the snapshots with what caused them? like what `apt` command was being run, stuff like that?
<didrocks> Saviq: it’s an idea we had but we didn’t capture that on a bug report, mind doing so? (I’m afraid on a stable release that most of them will be "do-release-upgrade" and won’t really help though)
<juliank> didrocks: I just setup a fully encrypted zfs laptop by hacking around the zsys ubiquity script, that was easy. need to play around with it more, but looking good
<juliank> didrocks: The updating grub menu at apt install end is a bit slow
<juliank> The installer experience was odd - it first formatted sda2 as / (ext4), and created a swapfile in it, before reformatting it as swap (sda3 was bpool, sda4 rpool)
<juliank> Just to give you my impressions :)
<juliank> (write speed seems to be about 60 MB/s in encrypted rpool, vs 100 MB/s in the unencrypted bpool; but they also have different recordsize [I increased recordsize to 512K in rpool])
<didrocks> juliank: we need to test recordsize impact. The installer experience is unfortunately hackish, but normal users won’t see the trick ext4 then ZFS
<jibel> juliank, we couldn't bypass partman, so we let it do it's thing then overwrite with our layout. That's weird indeed but didn't find a better way.
<jibel> its*
<didrocks> which is unfortunate due to how ubiquity does with partman
<juliank> ack
<didrocks> juliank: which encryption did you use?
<juliank> didrocks: aes-256-gcm
<didrocks> ack, the next default one :)
<juliank> yeah
<didrocks> just checking you didn’t shoot in your feet :)
<Saviq> didrocks: no worries, will log :)
<didrocks> thx!
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-05-26
<callmepk> good morning
<duflu> Hi callmepk 
<callmepk> hi duflu
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Hi didrocks 
<didrocks> hey duflu 
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN, ça va ?
<oSoMoN> didrocks, bien, et toi?
<didrocks> ça va :)
<didrocks> publication du deuxième blog sur ZFS, on verra les réactions :)
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN 
<oSoMoN> hey duflu 
<jamesh> tkamppeter: did my reply on the forum help in understanding the permission issue?
<pieq> Hello guys!
<duflu> Hi again pieq 
<pieq> Is the "Fractional Scaling" option in the Displays settings only for X11 or also for Wayland? I just finished upgrading my desktop from 18.04 to 20.04, but in Wayland, I only have 100% 200% 300% 400% and if I activate fractional scaling, nothing changes
<pieq> (I mean I still don't have 125% 150% 175%)
<pieq> if I re-log in X11, though, I can see the different fractional scaling options
<Laney> moin
<didrocks> hey Laney 
<duflu> Hi Laney
<duflu> pieq, that's bug 1871864
<ubot5> bug 1871864 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Toggle "Fractional Scaling" does nothing on wayland" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1871864
<duflu> For future reference it might help to bookmark: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=xrandr-scaling
<duflu> There is a hidden setting to get it for Wayland. Only the GUI forgot to support it
<Laney> hey duflu and didrocks 
<pieq> duflu, thanks a lot! I thought it was the opposite: I thought by default Wayland would support fractional scaling, whereas on X11 you had to activate something.
<pieq> Does it mean you have the same potential performance issues in Wayland when activating it?
<pieq> duflu, (also, sorry for turning you into a "Let me Launchpad search it for you"!)
<pieq> ah, Trevinho answered my question in comment 9: "In such case the warning text wouldn't be correct though..."
<pieq> ... but then duflu refuted the comment in comment 11, ahah
<duflu> pieq, while I do suspect Wayland fractional scaling has some performance problems, and I only started to discuss that with upstream this week, Wayland shouldn't have the indirect rendering issues, so maybe has less pixels to fill and definitely doesn't tear like X11
<duflu> So performance problems all round but I think less so in Wayland
<Laney> moin didrocks duflu pieq 
<oSoMoN> salut pieq 
<oSoMoN> morning Laney 
<Laney> hey oSoMoN 
<Laney> anyone know what happened to the bionic image builds?
<Laney> e.g. https://launchpadlibrarian.net/481408657/buildlog_ubuntu_bionic_amd64_ubuntu_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Laney> tjaalton: ^-?
<tjaalton> no idea, libvulkan didn't change
<tjaalton> by me at least
<tjaalton> mesa did though
<duflu> Oh Mesa 20.0.7 ❤️
<tjaalton> in groovy yes
<Laney> looks like you gained a new dependency on libvulkan1 which is in universe
<Laney> so that needs sorting out one way or another
<duflu> tjaalton, if you happen to revise it maybe mention LP: #1868520
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1868520 in mesa (Ubuntu) "Wayland apps fail to run with zwp_linux_dmabuf error (failed to import supplied dmabufs: Unsupported buffer format 808669784 [DRM_FORMAT_XRGB2101010]) (or 808665665 [DRM_FORMAT_ABGR2101010])" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1868520
<tjaalton> bionic-proposed has 20.0.4, like focal
<tjaalton> waiting for the last release of the series before bumping it
<tjaalton> either need to drop zink (opengl over vulkan) or move libvulkan1 to main as in focal
<pieq> duflu, ok thanks for the clarification
<tjaalton> Laney: ^ which one is better?
<Laney> tjaalton: I don't know what zink is
<tjaalton> Laney: a new dri driver
<Laney> but just looking at the package I can see that libvulkan1 comes from a different source in bionic
<tjaalton> vulkan-loader, yes
<Laney> so you'd need to convince an archive admin that the MIR would apply
<Laney> but if providing that driver is desirable for HWE purposes then doing the promotion sounds best
<tjaalton> hwe doesn't need i
<tjaalton> it
<duflu> OpenGL over vulkan sounds like a big step to make and will result in regressions somewhere in someone's games... Maybe wait for it to mature for some years first
<duflu> Although you could argue that's what doing it now is, relative to 22.04 LTS
<tjaalton> you need MESA_LOADER_DRIVER_OVERRIDE=zink to use it
<tjaalton> Laney: dropped zink, and uploaded
<Laney> nice one
<Laney> be good if you could bug someone to accept that to get working image builds
<tjaalton> poked sil2100 
<Laney> 👍
<marcustomlinson> Hey desktoppers
<oSoMoN> good morning marcustomlinson 
<didrocks> morning marcustomlinson, feeling a little bit better?
<marcustomlinson> Hey I would “\o”, but I don’t wanna throw my back out :P
<marcustomlinson> Yeah better thanks, though had to take an ibuprofen
<didrocks> don’t take any risks :p
<marcustomlinson> (My wife still has some extra strength stuff from the hospital)
<marcustomlinson> I may pass out haha
<tkamppeter> jamesh, yes, thank you very much.
<jibel> does anyone have a recipe that works to convert a bzr repo to git on focal+ ? When I try what I found I get 
<jibel> $ bzr fast-export --plain . | git fast-import
<jibel> brz: ERROR: unknown command "fast-export"
<jibel> I've python2 installed and fast-import plugins too
 * didrocks has no idea, I used that in the past
<Laney> iirc rbalint is the recent migration guru ^-
<jamesh> jibel: the fastimport plugin is distributed with breezy now
<jamesh> jibel: do you happen to have anything in ~/.bazaar/plugins by any chance?
<oSoMoN> jibel, when I toyed with it back in Frankfurt, I did it in a bionic chroot
<rbalint> jibel, on that focal does not work, but i'm happy to convert repos for you
<rbalint> jibel, the latest conversion, with explanation an links https://code.launchpad.net/~rbalint/ubuntu-archive-tools/bzr-to-git/+merge/384436
<jibel> thanks all for your replies. indeed I used to do it on bionic. I'll do it in a chroot then
<Laney> oh YEAH @ converting ubuntu-archive-tools
<Laney> i've got some super long lived local modifications there and they're really annoying to deal with
<Laney> git pull --rebase here we come
<kenvandine> meeting time
<kenvandine> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-05-26
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue May 26 13:31:00 2020 UTC.  The chair is kenvandine. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-05-26 | Current topic:
<kenvandine> Roll call:  didrocks, duflu (out), jamesh (out), jibel, kenvandine, laney, marcustomlinson, oSoMoN, seb128 (out), tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out), Wimpress (out), hellsworth
<oSoMoN> o/
<marcustomlinson> o/
<didrocks> hey kenvandine 
<hellsworth> o.
<jibel> hi
<Trevinho> o/
<kenvandine> hope everyone is doing well
<kenvandine> #topic rls-dd-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-05-26 | Current topic: rls-dd-bugs
<kenvandine> dd-incoming is clear
<kenvandine> tracking is all assigned
<Laney> disco is dead!
<kenvandine> whoops :)
<oSoMoN> nostalgia…
<kenvandine> i meant gg
<kenvandine> :)
 * Trevinho puts the shirt on
<kenvandine> damn... 
<kenvandine> #topic rls-gg-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-05-26 | Current topic: rls-gg-bugs
 * marcustomlinson is already wearing the shirt :)
<kenvandine> bug 1880564
<ubot5> bug 1880564 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-drivers-common now pulls in build tools on end-user systems" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1880564
<kenvandine> should this be assigned to foundations?
<didrocks> +1
<didrocks> or tseliot as he was the one triggering the issue
<kenvandine> ah, probably tseliot 
<didrocks> as I think he has better context than us on why this change was done :)
<tseliot> kenvandine, yes, I added that dependency, hoping not to break the current code (which relies on it)
<kenvandine> ok, moving on
<kenvandine> we have some bugs already assigned still on incoming list
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> champagne
<kenvandine> #topic rls-ff-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-05-26 | Current topic: rls-ff-bugs
<kenvandine> a couple of incompletes on the ff-incoming, looks like there is activity there
<kenvandine> bug 1874091
<ubot5> bug 1874091 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Focal) "ubuntu-release-upgrader should use ubuntu-drivers and migrate people from nvidia-dkms to l-r-m" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1874091
<kenvandine> anyone know what's up with that?  who is looking after it?
<Laney> Looks like Foundations accepted it
<kenvandine> but not assigned 
<kenvandine> i guess we can just trust they are watching it
<kenvandine> moving on
<marcustomlinson> ff-incoming had some unassigned no?
<marcustomlinson> oh just one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock/+bug/1876641
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1876641 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell leaks hundreds of megabytes when the dock option 'show-trash' is enabled." [High,Triaged]
<kenvandine> I wonder if that should be incomplete while waiting for a response
<kenvandine> Trevinho: ^^
<marcustomlinson> the question at the end is to see if that particular user is experiencing a different bug
<Laney> I don't particularly see how that would be release critical in any event
<Laney> If it were bringing peoples systems down, maybe, but that doesn't seem to be the case
<Laney> isn't that a non default setting too? (show-trash=true)
<Laney> so yeah notfixing imho
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> #topic rls-ee-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-05-26 | Current topic: rls-ee-bugs
<kenvandine> nothing new there
<kenvandine> tracking and incoming
<kenvandine> #topic rls-bb-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-05-26 | Current topic: rls-bb-bugs
<kenvandine> nothing for desktop on incoming
<kenvandine> everything's assigned under tracking
<kenvandine> #topic update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-05-26 | Current topic: update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<kenvandine> Laney: ^^
<Laney> sorry, I have to apologise
<Laney> I didn't realise seb128 was off and I've not looked at the page
<kenvandine> me either
<Laney> appstream was one we said we'd demote though, so we can probably clear that off the list at least
<Laney> (appstream-doc)
<Laney> didrocks: can you help us there maybe?
<Laney> otherwise, I'll try to take a look later and ping people
<kenvandine> ok, thanks
<kenvandine> #topic aob
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-05-26 | Current topic: aob
<Trevinho> sorry I had to run away a moment, as per the dock bug yeah... Not fix. I've looked a bit, but it's not default so, not rls
<Laney> no OB here
<kenvandine> i should apologize for not posting on the team updates page... with the 4 day weekend i forgot to do that on Thursday and now I can't remember what I did last week :)
<kenvandine> a few USN refreshes... and i promoted snap-store in ubuntu-20.* with a bunch of bug fixes
<kenvandine> sorry folks :)
<kenvandine> if not OB
<kenvandine> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue May 26 14:04:18 2020 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2020/ubuntu-desktop.2020-05-26-13.31.moin.txt
<hellsworth> thanks
<marcustomlinson> ah had one. for all those who suffered my email spam, there is light at the end of the tunnel :P https://tinyurl.com/ybuau5bv
<hellsworth> this is a very interesting graphic
<didrocks> thanks :)
<hellsworth> how is this graph made didrocks ?
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: this is duflu's making
<hellsworth> also could someone please restart this autopkgtest for me: https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi?release=groovy&arch=arm64&package=netplan.io&trigger=network-manager%2F1.24.0-1ubuntu2
<didrocks> yeah, it’s duflu
<hellsworth> ah ok
<hellsworth> it's very fancy
<didrocks> Laney: I will give it a look
<oSoMoN> hellsworth, made by duflu by regularly poking at the LP API for bug counts
<hellsworth> i love how i can hover over any line for more info
<didrocks> (can do it tomorrow morning if that’s fine? Still have the MIR meeting and want to finish some ZSys GC tests first)
<Laney> didrocks: ok, set a reminder :p
<didrocks> Laney: even better, that + a tab if it’s not closed until then, we should be good :)
<hellsworth> kenvandine: could you please restart this autopkgtest for me: https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi?release=groovy&arch=arm64&package=netplan.io&trigger=network-manager%2F1.24.0-1ubuntu2
<kenvandine> hellsworth: sure
<hellsworth> thanks
<kenvandine> hellsworth: done
<hellsworth> much appreciated
<hellsworth> kenvandine: would you please launch these LO 6.4.4 autopkgtests: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sXjnjjHHjk/
<hellsworth> and now i'll stop pinging you for more test launches  (for now) :)
<hellsworth> hmm maybe kenvandine is busy... marcustomlinson would you mind launching these then? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sXjnjjHHjk/
<kenvandine> hellsworth: sorry, i missed that
<kenvandine> will do
<hellsworth> np and thanks :)
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: sorry just saw this
<hellsworth> i feel like a beggar on the autopkgtest streets..
<kenvandine> i've got it
<marcustomlinson> thx
<kenvandine> hellsworth: done
<hellsworth> thanks!
<luna_> any meeting tonight?
<Laney> it was 2.5 hours ago :(
<luna_> Laney: ah to late as usual, any log?
<Laney> luna_: yeah it'll be on irclogs.ubuntu.com
<luna_> just got done translating 200 strings into Swedish during the first day of the Debian May Online Hackathon
<Laney> not very interesting I fear
<luna_> Laney: cool thanks :) will check it out in a couple of minutes
<Laney> fantastisk!
<luna_> for Skolelinux, Blueman, Firefox, Thunderbird and Seamonkey
<luna_> Laney: read it now, thanks :)
<KGB-2> mutter debian/master Marco Trevisan * [merge] merge request !64: Add backend-x11-Reintroduce-XInitThreads.patch * https://deb.li/3EytF
<KGB-2> mutter Marco Trevisan 168393 * commented merge request !64 * https://deb.li/E257
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-05-27
<callmepk> Good morning
<jamesh> hi callmepk 
<callmepk> hi jamesh 
<duflu> Oh hi callmepk and jamesh 
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks 
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN 
<duflu> Salut didrocks, oSoMoN 
<didrocks> hey duflu 
<callmepk> hi duflu didrocks oSoMoN 
<didrocks> hey callmepk!
<marcustomlinson> morning callmepk jamesh duflu didrocks oSoMoN
<duflu> Hi marcustomlinson 
<callmepk> hi marcustomlinson 
<jamesh> hi marcustomlinson 
<oSoMoN> hey duflu, callmepk, marcustomlinson, jamesh 
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson 
<duflu> o/  \o  o/  \o  o/  \o
<luna_> morning
<oSoMoN> good morning luna_ 
<Laney> helo
<Laney> EHLO
<marcustomlinson> hey Laney
<didrocks> hey Laney 
<Laney> HI marcustomlinson HI didrocks 
<oSoMoN> morning Laney 
<duflu> Morning luna_ and Laney 
<Laney> hey oSoMoN duflu 
<Laney> blerg, constant jackhammering outside
<pieq> duflu, hey! The other day you pointed to this URL to monitor fractional-scaling related problems: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=xrandr-scaling
<pieq> duflu, do they include X11 and Wayland, or only X11?
<duflu> pieq, only X11 which 'xrandr' refers to
<duflu> Or things closely related to it
<pieq> duflu, ok, cause I've seen some of the issues there on Wayland as well
<pieq> like the cursor that de-doubles
<duflu> pieq, interesting. Please comment in the relevant bugs
<pieq> duflu, will do
<pieq> duflu, the good news is that at 100%, Wayland seems to work pretty well on my desktop (AMD RX580 GPU)
<pieq> and no tearing even when watching 4k videos! \o/
<duflu> pieq, yeah the tearing issues are all Xorg-specific
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers
<oSoMoN> good morning hellsworth 
<hellsworth> hi there oSoMoN 
<luna_> afternoon
<ricotz> hellsworth, hi
<ricotz> hellsworth, why did you not use the final version for libreoffice 6.4.4?
<hellsworth> well the final version wasn't built in the ppa because it wasn't available at the time i uploaded... the arm builds had to be resetarted several times and then there was a final build so i chose to not rebuild
<hellsworth> well i rebuilt the tarballs with the final build and that is what I"m pointing marcustomlinson to
<ricotz> hellsworth, ah, so your google drive upload contains the repack
<hellsworth> correct
<ricotz> alright :)
<hellsworth> i took a look at the top two new patches my ppa didn't have and it didn't seem worth rebuilding in the ppa and rerunning autopkgtests
<ricotz> https://people.ubuntu.com is likely a better place to upload files
<hellsworth> and i know you can't see the google drive but i wanted to keep you in the loop
<hellsworth> hmm that's a good idea
<ricotz> hellsworth, thanks that is appreciated
<ricotz> hellsworth, jfyi, the git history regarding the help-bug patch is a mess while Rene decided to pick it up at some random point
<hellsworth> i saw that
<hellsworth> i wonder why Rene picked it up since debian didn't have a faulty help
<ricotz> hellsworth, debian's binary uploads of 7.0 alpha were affected too
<hellsworth> ah ok
<hellsworth> i don't have perms to upload to people.ubuntu.com it seems
<ricotz> same issue using amd64 to provide the arch-all packages
<ricotz> hmm, you launchpad ssh key should work
<ricotz> *your
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth, haven’t looked at your stuff yet but I assume since you’ve not opened an SRU bug for this yet that the changelog is missing a bug reference.
<hellsworth> it is...
<hellsworth> i thought maybe i would just force push the change after the sru was opened
<hellsworth> but ok thanks. i'll always open the sru first. 
<hellsworth> i just didn't want the sru team to look at the bug before the packages were ready
<hellsworth> and libreoffice takes a long time to build..
<marcustomlinson> You’ll need to rebuild the source packages for me
<hellsworth> i know. working on it now
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth, the SRU team don’t know about your bug until they see the upload in the unapproved queue
<marcustomlinson> that’s what triggers them
<hellsworth> aaaaah ok. i thought they watched bugs with [SRU] in the name mabye
<marcustomlinson> hence the need for the bug reference
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth, they might do that too, but if the status is in progress they’d leave it anyway right
<hellsworth> ok sure
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-05-28
<callmepk> good morning
<marcustomlinson> hey callmepk
<marcustomlinson> ...and goodnight
<sarnold> :)
<callmepk> hi marcustomlinson and good... night?
<duflu> Morning callmepk 
<callmepk> morning duflu 
<jibel> morning all
<duflu> Morning jibel 
<jibel> Hello duflu 
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN 
<oSoMoN> hey duflu 
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Hi didrocks 
<didrocks> hey duflu 
<jibel> salut didrocks 
<didrocks> salut jibel 
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks, jibel 
<didrocks> hello oSoMoN 
<marcustomlinson> morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson. Don't you need sleep?
<marcustomlinson> duflu: probably :P
<Laney> hey
<marcustomlinson> hey Laney
<didrocks> hey Laney, marcustomlinson 
<Laney> moin marcustomlinson & didrocks 
<Laney> you good?
<duflu> Hi Laney
<Laney> sup duflu 
<marcustomlinson> Laney: yeah doing a'ight, you?
<didrocks> doing well, thanks!
<Laney> mustn't grumble
<Laney> went out to watch the Falcon 9 pass over but it got cancelled in the end
<Laney> did see the ISS though!
<didrocks> at least, you did some exercise :)
<oSoMoN> didrocks, I enjoy reading these zfs/zsys blog posts, keep them coming!
<didrocks> oSoMoN: thanks a lot for the feedback, they are planned for 9 parts :)
<didrocks> (meanwhile, debugging AGAIN the GC with j_ibel)
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers
<oSoMoN> good morning hellsworth 
<marcustomlinson> hey hellsworth
<hellsworth> i there!
<hellsworth> hi*
<hellsworth> :)
<ricotz> hello
<hellsworth> hi ricotz 
<didrocks> hey hellsworth 
<hellsworth> o/ didrocks 
<luna_> heya
<xnox> jibel:  before I SRU fixes for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1847898 can you please validate that it does work for you now in groovy?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1847898 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Focal) "System doesn't boot after installation - Legacy mode / 2 disks" [High,Triaged]
<xnox> did test in VMs but I am anxious about it, in case something is missing
<sunweaver> Wimpress: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-themes/+bug/1881180
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1881180 in Ubuntu theme "drop suru-icon-theme (and use UBports' suru-icon-theme as upstream)" [Undecided,New]
<sunweaver> I hope that one was not too hasty... suru-icon-theme is already in Debian's NEW queue now.
<sunweaver> Let me know, if things are not as easy as assumed by me... I am happy to adjust.
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-05-29
<callmepk> good morning
<sarnold> hey callmepk
<callmepk> hi sarnold 
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Hi didrocks 
<duflu> Also hi callmepk 
<jibel> hi all
<didrocks> hey duflu, salut jibel 
<callmepk> Hi didrocks duflu jibel 
<duflu> Hi jibel 
<didrocks> hey callmepk 
<marcustomlinson> morning desktoppers
<duflu> Hi marcustomlinson 
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson 
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<oSoMoN> happy Friday!
<didrocks> joyeux vendredi oSoMoN !
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks 
<marcustomlinson> hey duflu didrocks oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey marcustomlinson 
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN 
<oSoMoN> hey duflu 
<luna_> morning
<pieq>  Morning desktoppers!
<pieq> Seb is not here, but maybe oSoMoN, duflu, marcustomlinson or didrocks would know:
<pieq> https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/pulseaudio/pulseaudio/-/issues/832#note_511010
<pieq> It's an issue I raised a while ago (I ran into it a few days ago again while upgrading my desktop from bionic to focal)
<oSoMoN> morning luna_ 
<oSoMoN> salut pieq 
<pieq> There seems to be a fix that's gonna land soon. Do you think we could pick up this fix for 20.04.1?
<pieq> (assuming it works, gets merged, etc.)
<pieq> (I mean merged in Pulseaudio)
<duflu> pieq, yes I commented in your bug about that this week. I'm not in a hurry personally though. I would prefer to see a whole version number from upstream. But I'm not against anyone patching it either
<duflu> Milestones don't really matter in this case -- it's not an install time issue and can get fixed in any update
<pieq> duflu, it's just that 20.04.1 is the version that's gonna trigger the "Do you want to upgrade your 18.04 to 20.04?", so I assume a lot of people will upgrade at that moment, and since this issue is all about upgrading (it doesn't happen on a fresh install)...
<duflu> pieq, fair point. Still, I personally don't have a strong opinion. Anyone who does can release the fix
<Laney> moin
<oSoMoN> hey Laney 
<duflu> Morning Laney and luna_ 
<didrocks> hey pieq 
<ogra> tjaalton, poke ... 
<ogra> tjaalton, my zoom snap seems to be very sluggish on a focal desktop with i915 ... i was wondering how forward/backward conpatible mesa is ... i.e. zoom ships based on core18 ... so it uses mesa 19.x while my desktop in focal uses mesa 20.x ...
<ogra> i was wondering, if i'D move the zoom snap to a core20 base so it uses mesa 20.x ... would that be backwards compatible to i.e. not cause issues wen run on a 16.04 desktop with old mesa ?
<tjaalton> ogra: shouldn't matter, but I doubt that's causing the sluggishness, or would fix it
<tjaalton> but you'll have 20.0.x in bionic soon
<tjaalton> it's in proposed
<ogra> i saw there are some issues with kaby-lake i915 and Qt on certain kernels  ... but zoom seems to be the only sluggish app here ... other Qt apps and snaps seems to not expose that behaviour ... and it worked fine on 18.04 desktops as well as on 16.04 
<ogra> also we seem to be several versions ahead of that kernel version ... (5.3 was the one with issues iirc)
<ogra> s/worked/works/
<ogra> ah, great ... i'll re-build the zoom snap once it landed in bionic, then i can at least rule out mesa 
<ogra> it is really irritating ... zoom runs qtdiag on startup it it looks all fine (same output on all desktops) ... yet it behaves like molasses ... (even forcing LLVM via env variable makes it feel faster)
<xnox> Laney:  do we expect snap-store snap to be seeded during early boot of the live session? and i.e. block showing "maybe ubiquity" screen?
<xnox> also do we need to run tracker-store.service in live session?
<xnox> those things seem to eat all of my CPU and RAM when trying to boot ubuntu desktop live session in a VM
<Laney> I think fixing CPU and RAM eating bugs is more worthwhile, the live session is expected to be more or less full featured
<KGB-2> mutter signed tags 9d69fbe Marco Trevisan ubuntu/3.36.2-3ubuntu1 * mutter Debian release 3.36.2-3ubuntu1 * https://deb.li/ij8OV
<KGB-2> mutter ubuntu/master 459fbed Marco Trevisan * pushed 10 commits (first 5 follow) * https://deb.li/iJhg
<KGB-2> mutter ubuntu/master a8da4fb Jeremy Bicha debian/libmutter-6-0.symbols * debian:libmutter-6-0.symbols: mark another Wayland symbol as Linux-specific * https://deb.li/4lvx
<KGB-2> mutter ubuntu/master 5bc3213 Daniel van Vugt debian/patches/ series backend-x11-Reintroduce-XInitThreads.patch * Add backend-x11-Reintroduce-XInitThreads.patch * https://deb.li/3y2Lc
<KGB-2> mutter ubuntu/master d52cded Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/changelog * Update changelog * https://deb.li/5So1
<KGB-2> mutter ubuntu/master 463d293 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/changelog * Finalise changelog * https://deb.li/3XsrN
<KGB-2> mutter ubuntu/master 2650f22 Simon McVittie debian/ rules with-temp-xdg-runtime-dir * d/rules, d/with-temp-xdg-runtime-dir: Create temporary XDG_RUNTIME_DIR * https://deb.li/mcUR
<Laney> |o/
<Laney> \o|
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers
<luna_> heya
<hellsworth> hi there luna_ 
<oSoMoN> good morning hellsworth 
<hellsworth> hi there oSoMoN :)
<KGB-2> mutter signed tags ad824ed Marco Trevisan ubuntu/3.36.2-1ubuntu1_20.04.2 * mutter Debian release 3.36.2-1ubuntu1~20.04.2 * https://deb.li/3XDPM
<KGB-2> mutter ubuntu/focal 150d220 Daniel van Vugt debian/patches/ series backend-x11-Reintroduce-XInitThreads.patch * Add backend-x11-Reintroduce-XInitThreads.patch * https://deb.li/JDB1
<KGB-2> mutter ubuntu/focal 14b2e08 Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/changelog * Update changelog * https://deb.li/3m8KN
<KGB-2> mutter ubuntu/focal d63f6fb Marco Trevisan (Treviño) debian/changelog * Finalise changelog * https://deb.li/3UJ3V
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-05-30
<KGB-1> mutter pristine-tar 7dce4f4 Simon McVittie mutter_3.36.2+12+gb425f1153.orig.tar.xz.delta mutter_3.36.2+12+gb425f1153.orig.tar.xz.id * pristine-tar data for mutter_3.36.2+12+gb425f1153.orig.tar.xz * https://deb.li/37b9M
<KGB-1> mutter upstream/3.36.x c211f7b Simon McVittie * pushed 13 commits (first 5 follow) * https://deb.li/mrSy
<KGB-1> mutter upstream/3.36.x b1df6d0 Daniel van Vugt src/backends/x11/meta-backend-x11.c * backend-x11: Reintroduce XInitThreads * https://deb.li/3aBn4
<KGB-1> mutter upstream/3.36.x fadfca2 Carlos Garnacho src/backends/meta-remote-desktop-session.c * backends: Ensure remote desktop dbus interface state * https://deb.li/rAHV
<KGB-1> mutter upstream/3.36.x 3daf912 Carlos Garnacho src/backends/meta-remote-desktop-session.c * backends: Make uniform checks on remote desktop input dbus methods * https://deb.li/3I2sg
<KGB-1> mutter upstream/3.36.x 36f5a0a Carlos Garnacho src/wayland/ meta-wayland-data-device.c meta-wayland-data-device.h * wayland: Send clipboard offers to all data devices from the same client * https://deb.li/MnbN
<KGB-1> mutter upstream/3.36.x 493aeb6 Carlos Garnacho src/wayland/ meta-wayland-data-device.c meta-wayland-data-device.h * wayland: Send primary offer to all data devices from the same client * https://deb.li/ikrUx
<KGB-1> mutter tags dd164aa Simon McVittie upstream/3.36.2+12+gb425f1153 * Upstream version 3.36.2+12+gb425f1153 * https://deb.li/7nVv
<KGB-1> gnome-shell pristine-tar a90f67b Simon McVittie gnome-shell_3.36.2+64+ge74e691d8.orig.tar.xz.delta gnome-shell_3.36.2+64+ge74e691d8.orig.tar.xz.id * pristine-tar data for gnome-shell_3.36.2+64+ge74e691d8.orig.tar.xz * https://deb.li/3rrln
<KGB-1> gnome-shell upstream/3.36.x 6417473 Simon McVittie * pushed 65 commits (first 5 follow) * https://deb.li/yQgs
<KGB-1> gnome-shell upstream/3.36.x b148a8b Dušan Kazik po/sk.po * Update Slovak translation * https://deb.li/3MbJU
<KGB-1> gnome-shell upstream/3.36.x bc3c1e5 Christian Kirbach po/de.po * Update German translation * https://deb.li/IbNA
<KGB-1> gnome-shell upstream/3.36.x a09feb4 Florian Müllner src/st/st-texture-cache.c * st/texture-cache: Cancel pending requests on icon-theme changes * https://deb.li/3enPi
<KGB-1> gnome-shell upstream/3.36.x d625618 Florian Müllner js/ui/status/power.js * power: Fix icon when discharging at 100% * https://deb.li/3kAx0
<KGB-1> gnome-shell upstream/3.36.x 4099c44 Changwoo Ryu po/ko.po * Update Korean translation * https://deb.li/i72m2
<KGB-1> gnome-shell tags ed00875 Simon McVittie upstream/3.36.2+64+ge74e691d8 * Upstream version 3.36.2+64+ge74e691d8 * https://deb.li/pnaC
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-05-31
<evdubs> hi - is there a way to configure an application in the favorites bar to run with a specific environment variable?
